# BIG GAME ROBBEN



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Although I don't like Dundee Utd's mentality when voting us (Rangers) to Divison 3 recently, I do hope they do well in Europe.
They're playing Dinamo Moscow in the Europa League tonight, one of the tougher teams you could get, and Anzhi are playing, they could have a good competition but I don't think they will, because of the inexperience they have as a club.

Celtic won 2-1 in there Champions League qualifier first leg last night against HJK Helsinki.. 
I was hoping Helsinki would win and they were 1-0 up at first, and it was at Parkhead so it could be close to see who goes through.

As for us we are ineligible to play in Europe for 3 years, which isn't a big deal, because we are in division 3 anyway, so the first year we will be allowed back into European competition would be our first year back in the SPL, if we win Division 1, 2 and consecutively. But we will still probably be ahead of Celtic in our UEFA ranking points in 3 years...

But I hope Celtic go through and get into the Champions League, it's still good to watch a team from your country, but I wouldn't mind if they were put out next week... at all.

And I like Chelsea, good luck.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

chelsea wont get out of the group stages, the mighty BASELONA will take care of that :kobe3


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Interested to see how PSG , Dortmund and Juventus go on.

:cody


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City are gunna do really well i think.

Which is why i don't think they'll retain the PL.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> chelsea wont get out of the group stages, the mighty BASELONA will take care of that :kobe3


You are confusing us with a certain shitty Manchester club :westbrook2.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

As the CL Draw been made yet? Fucking love Soccer and the CL.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FC Gomel we coming for you n*****!!

Gonna be interesting to see our lineup tonight. Especialy who leads the attack with no Bellamy, Carroll or Suarez. Guessing Borini will defo be given the nod. Hopefully some of the youngsters can step up to the occasion

As for the Champo league Interesting to see how Dortmund, Juve & PSG do. Especially PSG. As for Chelsea no doubt they will Barca again and this time :messi will be the guy Neville orgasms over and not :torres.

Edit

Oh wait just saw the lineup yup Borini up front. 

The team is: Jones, Johnson, Enrique, Carragher, Skrtel, Henderson, Spearing, Gerrard, Downing, Cole, Borini. 

Subs: Gulacsi, Lucas, Adam, Shelvey, Kelly, Robinson, Sterling.

Pretty strong considered whose out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Jesus pool playing competitive games already? long season ahead for them.


----------



## JohnTheRevelator

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> The team is: *Jones*, Johnson, Enrique, Carragher, Skrtel, Henderson, Spearing, Gerrard, Downing, Cole, Borini.
> 
> Subs: *Gulacsi*, Lucas, Adam, Shelvey, Kelly, Robinson, Sterling.
> 
> Pretty strong considered whose out.


Where's Reina?


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh my god why is that useless fuck spearing playing? Other then that looks like a good line up


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



JohnTheRevelator said:


> Where's Reina?


Heard he's just come back for training in the last few days. Guess he would have been a bit too rusty to play. Expecting him to play in the return leg though.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Goodluck to L'pool tonight.

As for us in the UCL, I'm a bit worried about our team in general. We really need to start picking up the wins. Pre season hasn't been promising. Hopefully we'll strike back. Head wants Di Matteo to stick around and oversee his two years, but mind says he's incapable. Remains to be seen.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Inn on CL thread. 

we gonna GOAT this year.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

First game under Rodgers and Downing scores!:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:downing:downing:downing:downing:downing:downing

Even downing is scoring. OUR YEAR!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Thread title is missing ON A COLD NIGHT IN STOKE...


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dundee United 1-0 up against Dynamo Moscow. Who would of thought. Allegedly, Jon Daly missed a sitter. They'll get murdered in Russia anyway.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Where can I find some sort of schedule for this? Im a newb


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Where can I find some sort of schedule for this? Im a newb


http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/index.html


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Downing, 1 game, 1 goal. GOAT season on the cards :downing

only beating Gomel 1-0 is pretty disappointing even with a slightly weakened side. Going to be a long season, really need a few more players in this window.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

what next, downing gets the first assist of his liverpool career?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

He still might be 0 assists and 0 goals in the prem this season. ique2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

downing had an assist last season

he passed the ball to an opposing player ique2


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Downing scored. Quite surprising. 

I don't think Chelsea will retain the CL this season. I am predicting that Real will win the CL.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^What you on about Chelsea gonna win again this year. :troll:


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Downing assisted Kenny to the unemployment line :troll


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Watched the game and we should've lost atleast 2-1.

Terrible performance considering the lineup was pretty decent.

Oh well, DOWNINGS YEAR.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Samoon said:


> Downing scored. Quite surprising.
> 
> I don't think Chelsea will retain the CL this season. I am predicting that Real will win the CL.


Me 2. I think Real Madrid as well. Imagine Chelsea-Real final in wembley & Real 2 win, that would be greatest CL Final Ever


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

imo it's be a clasico final if they dont meet beforehand


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern München president Uli Hoeneß to Bild—"If Mario Gomez was truly a great striker, we would be Champions League winners at this moment."

harsh as fucccckkk


----------



## Seb

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:tito

Is bringing the cup back to the Camp Nou.

:messi

Will be winning his fifth successive golden boot and extending some of his CL records.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

But true Egame.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That cannot possibly be true lol. 

The entire Bayern team was gutless. Gomez seems to be the scapegoat for everything yet both club and country are too afraid to leave him on the bench. 

Hilarious that Bayern felt they didn't need to buy another striker this past season or that Germany didn't start Klose (for the most of the Euro). 

Too afraid to replace Gomez because he's a goal machine but blame him when they lose the CL and the Euro.

Germans gonna German.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seb said:


> :tito
> 
> Is bringing the cup back to the Camp Nou.
> 
> :messi
> 
> Will be winning his fifth successive golden boot and extending some of his CL records.


Clasico final 2013 would be awesome. I'd still think Real should win it this season, though I'm a Barca fan


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Platini wants a classico final, they shouldn't put Chel$ki and Uefalona in the same bracket. Oh and pray that enaldo won't go through a PK shootout.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> If Platini wants a classico final, they shouldn't put Chel$ki and Uefalona in the same bracket. Oh and pray that enaldo won't go through a PK shootout.


Hoping Chelsea would lose 2 Barca in quarter or semi final draw this season. I'd see Real getting revenge KO Bayern in quarters


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The playoff round is set, from these 20 clubs, the 10 winners will fill up the remaining champions league spots

Draw is on Friday, the first leg will be in two weeks, meaning the Champions League group stage will start in about a month

*CHAMPIONS ROUTE*
*SEEDED:* FC Basel (SUI), Anderlecht (BEL), Celtic (SCO), BATE Borisov (BLR), Dinamo Zagreb (CRO)
*UNSEEDED:* CFR Cluj (ROU), Helsingborg (SWE), NK Maribor (SVN), Ironi Kiryat (ISR), AEL Limassol (CYP)

*NON-CHAMPIONS ROUTE*
*SEEDED:* Sporting Braga (POR), Dynamo Kiev (UKR), Panathinaikos (GRE), Spartak Moscow (RUS), FC Copenhagen (DEN)
*UNSEEDED:* Fenerbahce (TUR), Lille (FRA), Udinese (ITA), Malaga (ESP), Borussia Monchengladbach (GER)


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good result at Anfield.

Suarez is the difference maker as he performed very well. Great for Borini get a goal at Anfield and great overall performance. Joe Allen was watching, so we've pretty much signed him (?).

Great to see Agger and Lucas starting. We need Agger to stay and Lucas is a lot better than Spearing.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Be interesting to see how far PSG get, they've spent an absolutely ridiculous amount of money so far this transfer window.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Glen Johnson is weirdly great at hitting left footed volleys given he's a right footed defender.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

great win, and yeah Agger better stay. Coates is not ready yet and Carra is too old.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Bayern München president Uli Hoeneß to Bild—"If Mario Gomez was truly a great striker, we would be Champions League winners at this moment."
> 
> harsh as fucccckkk


Yeah it's Gomez's fault that Robben is a choke and Schweinstigers pen hit the post. Unbelievable stuff, Hoeneß is a spoilt c*** of a president.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Next round of CL qualifying

FC Basel v CFR Cluj
Helsingborgs v Celtic
BATE Borisov v Hapoel Kiryat Shmona
AEL Limassol v Anderlecht
Dinamo Zagreb v NK Maribor
Braga v Udinese
Spartak Moscow v Fenerbahce
Malaga v Panathinaikos
Borussia Monchengladbach v Dynamo Kiev
Lille v FC Copenhagen


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Rush said:


> Next round of CL qualifying
> 
> Helsingborgs v Celtic


Time for some awful swedish team to once again beat a top scottish team and send them to bankruptcy : ( Malmo FF beat Glasgow Rangers last year ).


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If only Celtic had outstanding debt, your wish could come true. Not a fan of Celtic, but I'll be supporting htem on in Europe this term. Otherwise, Scottish football will end up having to start their European campaigns in early July.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Atromitos Fc vs Newcastle United.

Thank the lord we avoided going to Russia. Greece it is :cool2


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hearts FC handed Liverpool. Poor Hearts, Spurs last year, now Liverpool.

Motherwell facing Levante, not sure what to think. Probably a game they could win.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:hmm: Hearts. Can't take it lightly but yeah I'd be shocked if we dont go through


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> Yeah it's Gomez's fault that Robben is a choke and Schweinstigers pen hit the post. Unbelievable stuff, Hoeneß is a spoilt c*** of a president.


It's not all of Gomez's fault. But he did miss a bunch of chances he usually buries.

I don't really see him as a big game player at all. Nothing of note against Dortmund. Pretty useless in the semis vs Madrid (bar the late fortunate goal). More or less worthless in the final vs Chelsea. Shite in the semi vs Italy...

I can't buy into the Gomez hype. A fantastic goal scorer when the pressure is off.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> It's not all of Gomez's fault. But he did miss a bunch of chances he usually buries.
> 
> *I don't really see him as a big game player at all. Nothing of note against Dortmund. Pretty useless in the semis vs Madrid (bar the late fortunate goal). More or less worthless in the final vs Chelsea. Shite in the semi vs Italy...
> 
> I can't buy into the Gomez hype. A fantastic goal scorer when the pressure is off.*


Have to agree with this. I wish we still had someone like Giovane Elber or Mehmet Scholl, players who didn't choke in big games.


----------



## GH16

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

After being papped out by panathinakos in the CL anyone on here know how strong Levante are these days? Apparently lost a few of their best players and with Kone off to Wigan apparently could be good omens for Motherwell


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

get in kris commons..

1-0

Really hope celtic make the group stage.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yes!!!! Commons getting us an away goal after 2 minutes gainst Helsingborg, really hope we get through this, it's been far to long since we've been in the Champions League


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It won't be long until Celtic will be out of it either. Seriously though, good for them.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not a great performance from Celtic but luckily for us we've got big Fraser in goal who saved our skin on numerous occasions, we were poor in defence which has been a problem for us for years and years now although I would expect better Mulgrew and Izzy.

Hopefully we can perform a bit better in 2'nd leg and finish the job and ge tinto the group stages which will provide us with the much needed finincial boost, not expecting us to advance any further than the Group Stages so depending on the group we get we should target a 3'rd place finish in the group, anything else is a massive bonus


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

watching some highlights, jovanovic got sent off while he was on the bench, for a second yellow card after being booked for time wasting in the 67th minute :lmao. had a tantrum after being dragged and got a red

plus his team anderlecht lost 2-1 to limassol, a cypriot who had never won a european competition game in their history.

plus people should do themselves a favour and check out the ismaily thunderbolt from braga vs udinese


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

how the hell do you get sent off from the bench :lmao

what does it mean? do they have to sub him on and then leave him off?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

AEL limassol winning is a massive shock.

Proud to be Cypriot.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> how the hell do you get sent off from the bench :lmao
> 
> what does it mean? do they have to sub him on and then leave him off?


he was sent off after being subbed off. he kicked something after being subbed, so he got a second yellow card. it doesn't mean anything really, except it means he can't play in the return leg though :lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL.

He got a yellow for kicking something? Pretty harsh.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ryan Taylor you beauty :mark:

Right before half time as well, perfect time to score. Hopefully that boosts us in the second half, been a pretty mediocre performance so far


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










:kean


----------



## Kazz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

A 1-1 draw with an away goal, I'll take it. Bring on next Thursday. But first, Chelski.

Hearts btw are bossing Liverpool. Tynecastle is electric.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

im going to watch the europa league just to watch the horror chelsea escaped


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Unlucky Hearts. They deserve something from this game.


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well done to Celtic the other day. We're (Rangers) not going to be in Europe for at least 4 seasons, and it's still good to see Scottish teams do well, but it's not like I support Celtic on European nights, but I did support Hearts tonight.
I've always like Hearts outside of Rangers in Scotland, really good performance, to be proud of, hopefully the can get a goal away and go to extra time or something.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Always count on Scotish teams losing in Europe to make you some easy money :mark:

Sterling looks a prospect for Liverpool. Isn't ready for the important games yet but he looks a prospect. Adam was a shelfish prick all match trying to grab the headlines in Scotland. Shelvey and Carragher WOATing again.*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How is Carragher starting instead of Coates? Absolute joke.

Borini should've atleast had one goal. 

Sterling was our only threat.


----------



## CGS

Carra just got the fact that he's alway been there on his side. Otherwise yeah he wouldnt even be here anymore. Rather Coates got more time. That Borini miss was pretty bad too. Hopefully sterling gets either a decent run with us this year or a loan move to get more exposure to the league. As long as he can get game time. 

At least we are ahead that's the main thing.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not a terrible result last night considering the 9 changes we made. Some poor performances but Anita, Bigirimana and Marveaux looked good. Should be routine enough at home. 

But I guess you have to play a weakened side when you get properly screwed over by the fixture list.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Don't understand why Newcastle are the exception to not playing on Saturday after a Europa League match. And an AWAY match no less.*


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

In terms of the Champions League I have a suspicion the title will end up in England with Manchester United.

City will be out in the knockout round. Chelsea out in Quarter Final and Real Madrid to lose the final.

yes, I did just make that mad assumption.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

how on earth can you even predict that when the groups havent been drawn


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Don't understand why Newcastle are the exception to not playing on Saturday after a Europa League match. And an AWAY match no less.*


TV. Money talks for the Premier League. It's ridiculous you have to play at Chelsea two days after an any game, let alone an away fixture in Europe.


----------



## Murph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










This man will be huge for us this season. If he plays to his best in the groupstage, the Last 16 is not impossible for Celtic.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> how on earth can you even predict that when the groups havent been drawn


One, because I'm mad.

Two, I feel it in the wind.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Murph said:


> *Samaras*
> 
> This man will be huge for us this season. *If he plays to his best* in the groupstage, the Last 16 is not impossible for Celtic.


What is his best?


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If he plays to his best, he'll definitely grab you a goal.


Every 15 games.


----------



## PVP|FTW

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> What is his best?


Didn't realise he even had a best.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hear Greek_Kane_Fan thinks he has a good chance the ballon d'or.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Samaras is total shite

Celtic wont even get out of the groups if they qualify


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Samaras:lmao

He was a joke at City.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What pot would Celtic be in? 3 or 4? I'd like to see them get Real Madrid, City & PSG :torres


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> What pot would Celtic be in? 3 or 4? I'd like to see them get Real Madrid, City & PSG :torres


if malaga and cluj quaify, they would be in 3, but if not 4


----------



## Murph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lots of people are really naive when it comes to Samaras. The biggest mistake people make is "he barely scores and he's a striker!", but he's not a striker. He's always played on left wing for Greece, and has played left wing for Celtic for over a year now. He started as a forward in the Dutch league and at Man City, but he's not a striker now.

His best is when he uses his power and pace to get at a defence. He was great against Helsinborg, and his best performance ever would be against The Team Formerly Known as Rangers in January 2011, when he just ripped them to shreds. 



> Celtic wont even get out of the groups if they qualify


Heard that every time before, and did it twice. Also got 9 points and didn't get through in 2001, which was so unlucky. Kayal, Wanyama, Samaras, Forrest, Hooper, Mulgrew--this is their chance to prove themselves on the big stage, and I have faith that they'll step it up.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

PACE?

My gran could run quicker than him backwards and she doesn't have any legs!

He's garbage other than the fact he is strong. He's poor in the Scottish League which basically means he might as well be a bin man.


----------



## Murph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I doubt you've watched him if you don't think he has has pace. When he gets one-on-one with a defender and runs at him with pace, that's when he's at his best.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

A defender in Scotland. David Weir was a first team player at a title winning club a few years ago. I've seen him in the Old Firm games over the past couple of seasons and at the Euros. He was dreadful in about 75% of them.

There's absolutely no chance of Celtic doing well in Europe due to the fact they will struggle against actual quality as they don't play at a high level against a good standard of opposition.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Murph said:


> Heard that every time before, and did it twice. Also got 9 points and didn't get through in 2001, which was so unlucky. Kayal, Wanyama, Samaras, Forrest, Hooper, Mulgrew--this is their chance to prove themselves on the big stage, and I have faith that they'll step it up.


You should have just posted the Nakamura free kick.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Look like Lil'Jimmy has signed for Braga.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Braga win on pens vs Udinese.

:lol one of the udinese players tried to pirlochip the keeper and fucked it right up, new signing aswell known italian football and the fans it might not be the best place for him now.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I was about to say that you can criticise Samaras all you like, but for a guy of his size he is actually very quick.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't wait for UEFA supercup final


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

good job by Dinamo Zagreb making the Champions League for the second season in a row! Unfortunately they will be whipping boys again, not good enough


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

After a shit match vs Poland, I actually thought Samaras was alright at the Euros.

Plus, he is pretty quick for a guy of his stature. Haters.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't believe we're facing Falcao this Friday. So soon? :mark: Hopefully we lure him to us with a win. He'd cost a fortune though and as it stands he's enjoying his play at Athletico Madrid.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Plus the match is on deadline day. They'll be no deal. However, we should tap him up.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Is the CL group stages draw today or tomorrow?


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Razor King said:


> Is the CL group stages draw today or tomorrow?


Tomorrow 5pm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

InB4 United draw Juve and Dortmund.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^ You guys always get piss easy CL draws.

Then make it as hard as possible :fergie


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Please no one cares about the Champions league. The real GOAT tournament is the Europa League :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> ^ You guys always get piss easy CL draws.
> 
> Then make it as hard as possible :fergie


:lol to true, well last season atleast what a painfully easy group that was and yet somehow they fucked it up.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Read :terry 's banned. Totally forgot about it. Luiz and Cahill to contain the GOAT Falcao? :lmao 
On their day though, they have the ability to.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Play McCourt Lennon you gobshite.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

the pots for tomorrow



> Pot 1: Chelsea, Barcelona, Manchester United, Bayern Munich, Real Madrid, Arsenal, Porto, AC Milan.
> Pot 2: Valencia, Benfica, Shakthar Donetsk, Zenit St Petersburg, Schalke, Manchester City, Braga, Dynamo Kiev
> Pot 3: Olympiacos, Ajax, Anderlecht, Juventus, Lille, Spartak Moscow, PSG, Galatasaray.
> Pot 4: Celtic, Borussia Dortmund, BATE Borisov, Dinamo Zagreb, CFR Cluj, Malaga, Montpellier, FC Nordsjaelland


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

thank God the GOATs Basel arent in, i dont think id feel right if chelsea had to face the might of Baselona


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bit shocked at seeing Juve in pot 3. Man city will be hoping they get a decent draw this time


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hope theres exciting Draws, Id love City to get the toughest group because lets face it, everyone picks on the new kid.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Brilliant performance from Celtic tonight, I'm so so happy that we've finally reached the Group Stages of the Champions League after waiting 4 long years. Wanyama and Samaras were both Excellent tonight although I do feel that Samaras was made to look better than he is because of really poor Helsingborg defending, Tony Watt was also excellent in his sub appearance.

Wouldn't mind a drawing Manchester club as it will be convenient for me from a travelling point of view, but failing that I wouldn't mind having Barcelona in our group as games between us two have always had a special atmosphere to it whether it's at CP or the Nou Camp


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'd love for United to draw celtic in the CL, always seems to be a special atmosphere at celtic park in big european games.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I really don't mind whoever we draw because we'll advance anyway. I am worried for Olympiacos though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we avoid barca/real/bayern in the draw and i couldn't care less from there.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hopefully, we get PSG and Juve. :wenger

So that we can be schooled again in the CL. It's been happening since 2009, so let the tradition continue.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The way Arsenal and PSG are playing, it'll the worst 0-0 draw of all time :wenger


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> The way Arsenal and PSG are playing, it'll the worst 0-0 draw of all time :wenger


DEM CLEAN SHEETS! Zero goals conceded so far. Best defense in the league!~!~!~


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Razor King said:


> Hopefully, we get PSG and Juve. :wenger


Just how many teams from Pot 3 do you want?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^ I want us to get knocked out of the group stages and enter Europa League! :wenger

There--Diaby is going to tear everybody apart.


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Very pleased for Celtic, they deserved it. Hoping they draw United, whenever those two teams play, it's always epic.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If we want to do well in the CL, we should play the 5-3-1-1 in away games against the major opponents. It would be narrow as hell but we have to narrow it down and keep it strong in the back. Plus, whilst attacking, it can easily change into a 3-5-2 or 3-3-4. :shocked:

Szczesny

Sagna - Mertesacker - Koscielny - Vermaelen - Gibbs

Arteta - Coquelin

Cazorla

Giroud - Podolski​


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

As long as we avoid Juve, PSG and Dortmund, I will be fine.

But then again, we're champions. I ear no one :jordan2


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea, Valencia, Juve & Dortmund plz. 

Also Barca & Citeh in the same group plz. Man U to get a piss easy group off course.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can we please get a easy group for once?

FUK


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I ear no one :jordan2


:tyson


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



IrishViper said:


> Hope theres exciting Draws, Id love City to get the toughest group because lets face it, everyone picks on the new kid.


Against all odds Citeh survives and finishes at the top of the group stages against the likes of Juve, Madrid, and Dortmund. :balo

Then gets raped by Celtic on the course of both legs in the first KO round. :fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Can we please get a easy group for once?
> 
> FUK


for once? last year although Milan were there you also had Viktoria Plzeň and BATE, the previous year Copenhagen, Rubin Kazan and Panathinaikos,


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal, Valencia, PSG & Dortmund sounds right...


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Arsenal, Valencia, PSG & Dortmund sounds right...


How I'd love this!


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> for once? last year although Milan were there you also had Viktoria Plzeň and BATE, the previous year Copenhagen, Rubin Kazan and Panathinaikos,


Yeah this when did Barca ever have a hard group?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Forgot about the 2011 group stages.









We're gonna need an easy group this year for sure with the mess we are atm.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

united to get easiest group again pls

and then crash out again in group stages :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> united to get easiest group again pls
> 
> and then crash out again in group stages :fergie


Won't happen again son but you can bank on United spoiling chelsea's CL again. :terry1


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United/Madrid in the CL Final this season. You heard it first here.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Won't happen again son but you can bank on United spoiling chelsea's CL again. :terry1


Inb4 that low Norwegian teams knocks United out :terry



Razor King said:


> United/Madrid in the CL Final this season. You heard it first here.


Nope.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Denis Law on the draw now what a legend.


ohh nooo steve mac :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

plz no group of death this season.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Think the final will be Real Madrid vs Chelsea with Madrid winning :terry1 ique2


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

everyone better hope they avoid bate borisov


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City/United final can you imagine.


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> City/United final can you imagine.


With City winning wouldnt go amiss :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> With City winning wouldnt go amiss :fergie


What are you doing here, europa league draw is not today.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

law bringing the laughs


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> What are you doing here, europa league draw is not today.


Couldnt miss seeing who are gonna own Man United this year now could I


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lol hope Law balls it up and they have to start again.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

George Weah on now, what a striker he was.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

while people are being removed can mcmanaman be removed from the planet building

has georgie brought his cousin?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fun Fact, apparently it was George Weah who reccomended Dennis Law to UEFA to do the first part of the draw


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Braga :fergie


----------



## CGS

Schalke Vs Arsenal could be boss 

Off course Man U get Braga


Edit.

Madrid and citeh :mark:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I was convinced City were going to get Porto, please Real.

*Edit:* Yes, and McManaman drew it, the irony. It had to happen.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid/City :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOOOOOOOOOOOL City.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Real Madrid VS Man City :mark:

Although that is a group I hope Celtic avoid and we get Group A


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ronaldo tearing city apart :mark:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

"Group of death".

R.I.P City.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good team now please so there is not much complacency.


----------



## just1988

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*We got Schake, yeahhh. That couldn't have been much better for us.*


----------



## CGS

Fuck off Man u. :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lol :lol dem hot balls.

UMAD CGS


Gala is a touch fucking away game, arsenal getting an easy group aswell.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Should've been D!


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> :lol :lol dem hot balls.
> 
> UMAD CGS
> 
> 
> Gala is a touch fucking away game, arsenal getting an easy group aswell.


:kobe2

Watch City get Juve :fergie

Edit. 

Or maybe not city getting dat luck


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Every year real play ajax.


----------



## CGS

Chelsea/Juve
bama


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United/Arsenal easier groups atm and city/chelsea tougher.


Celtic pleaseeee.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Please give Chelsea, United or City Dortmund.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Group B or C will do us nicely, if we get Group D then getting 1 point would be fucking huge for us


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hoping City and Madrid get Dortmund. Please happen


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fabio looking dapper.


----------



## CGS

United better get Fucking Dortmund.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Feel sorry for ajax here


----------



## CGS

Enjoy Barca Celtic fans :messi


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Samaras going to destroy Barca.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic planning for the Thursday Night Cup already. Lennon's face said it all. He looked more scared then than when he heard another bomb had come in the post for him.

Montpellier in Group B, well fuck me. What a shock that was.


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yes! Celtic/Barca is usually a great atmosphere.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Easy group for arsenal as per.


----------



## CGS

Giroud going back against his old club.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Know loads of lads planning to do euro aways this season, they were wanting Anderlecht, Galatasaray, Malaga, Dinamo Zagreb, Cluj, Dortmund, Ajax etc. All places where you can have a good pissup for reasonable prices.

Celtic is always a special game at Parkhead, but I get the feeling United fans would rather avoid them having played each other twice already in the group stage. Dortmund would be one of the harder teams but got a great stadium and away trip on the cards, so would ideally love to get them.

Celtic/Barcelona eh. Should be a special atmosphere that night.

Braga and Galatasaray away won't be easy, atmosphere wise Galatasaray could be tricky though not as bad than if they were still playing at the Ali Sami Yen. Braga could easily be one of these games that atmosphere wise should be a doddle, but who could give us a good game if we're slow and not up to our best.

City will probably want to avoid Dortmund after having already drawn Madrid, Ajax away could easily be a game that they struggle in as well due to the Ajax support and them having some good players.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic about to get thrashed by Barca. 


PSG will be laughing and delighted with their group as will Arsenal


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well like I said Barca VS Celtic games always have had a special atmosphere, although on the other hand Messi is gonna fucking hump our defence, I do fancy our chances against the other 2 teams so we could challenge for 2'nd place if we perform but we're Celtic so we'll lose out on 3'rd place in the final group game


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shinji will be playing Dortmund again. . . or not. Fuck you City, have a bit of that!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We're gonna get dortmund :fergie


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man city get the group of death again :lol ique2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City's group is desperate.

We go the easiest group imaginable. We're going out.


----------



## CGS

City Madrid and Dortmund :lol

Lightning to strike twice for Man U plz :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we'll get out of that group really. expected that we should, better than ajax and dortmund


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man utd to lose to Cruj like last year like they did to basel


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

so the spanish champs, english champs, netherland champs, and german champs all in the same group.

:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Man utd to lose to Cruj like last year like they did to basel


And not a single first teamer will be played that day.

:fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Joleon Lescott ‏@JoleonLescott
Group D highlights the fact why it's called Champions league. #TitleWinnersOnly

sah true


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cluj beat Basel to qualify. They're going to destroy Man U :fergie


----------



## CGS

Mr. Snrub said:


> we'll get out of that group really. expected that we should, better than ajax and dortmund


Surprised you feel more confident this year. especially since this years group is harder than last year's.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Win all home games, beat braga away and draw other two.

Job done :fergie. I'll be honest i wanted juve, psg or dortmund just for a big group stage game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Surprised you feel more confident this year. especially since this years group is harder than last year's.


because if we score 10 points again we're going through


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not a bad group for us, not looking forward to playing Huntelaar though.


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barça and Real were the 2 teams to avoid. Too bad we got one of them, but oh well, that's the luck of the draw.

I don't follow Russian football so I don't how good Spartak are. Playing at Russia certainly wont be easy, I bet.

Celtic? Well, they have nice supporters and their team sucks at away games, but on the other hand, they are pretty good at home.

Football is football, anything can happen. Last season we got a fairly easy group, this season we get a more challenging one. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Benfica should get through that group.


----------



## CGS

Mr. Snrub said:


> because if we score 10 points again we're going through


Gonna be harder to score 10 points again though. Possible very possible but much harder. Do reckon they could get 2nd though but Dortmund got just as much to prove in this comp as Citeh do


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

One thing to note all uniteds games after CL are away :jose


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Benfica should get through that group.


It is our obligation, indeed. But our manager is a dumbass, so I wouldn't be surprised if we got booted to the Europa League.

Anyway, the only team I accept losing to is Barça and I hope it's not a heavy defeat.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

YEAHHHH BABY LOVING THE GROUP. 

I will never speak negatively about City or BVB if they manage to eliminate Madrid from the CL. Please make it happen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we should beat ajax and dortmund at home if we're serious, an away win, a draw, plus possibly a point vs madrid. we're the second best team in the group, so we should go through


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

As for the other groups, Group D sure is one hell of a group. Would like to see Dortmund going through but their European runs usually aren't very good.

Arsenal and AC Milan got the easiest groups, imo. Porto, Man Utd and Braga can't really complain either.


----------



## DoctorOThuganomics

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barcelona
Celtic
Benfica
Spartak

Cannot wait to go to Lisbon and Barcelona! Doing the Huddle in the Champions league...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City will beat Madrid at the Etihad.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City should take 6 points off Ajax, should beat Dortmund at home and could take points off them away, i expect city to qualify tbh


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City should go through really, the only problem could be is finishing 2nd and drawing barcelona in the first knockout round.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wondering if Borussia can pull something something special out of their ass

Shame to see them crash out twice in a row


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao at the group for City. Arsenal may struggle to get out of theirs. Chelsea and United through already.

Looking forward to United going back to Galatasaray. We had some ding-dongs with them back in Eric's day.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Its all experience at this point and for at least 3 seasons, the better the teams, the best chance for the young lads to grow quicker.. I said it'd be 5 years before a champs league challenge after the first title (which they are a season ahead on the timeframe i had in mind, once Robinho signed.. )


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DoctorOThuganomics said:


> Barcelona
> Celtic
> Benfica
> Spartak
> 
> Cannot wait to go to Lisbon and Barcelona! Doing the Huddle in the Champions league...


Everyone loves Celtic fans here, it seems. You guys do seem pretty nice folk.

Rangers fans, on the other hand, caused some problems when they played against Sporting back in 2007/2008.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea will struggle to get out of that group IMO.

Wilkins saying they should top it easily. :wilkins


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> City should go through really, the only problem could be is finishing 2nd and drawing barcelona in the first knockout round.


there would be no shame getting out of a group with madrid then being knocked out by barca tbh. it would be an incredible experience for all involved, playing two of the best, if not the best, teams in the world. i wish i could find a way to go really. people shouldnt be expecting us to compete for at least another couple of seasons


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> Its all experience at this point and for at least 3 seasons, the better the teams, the best chance for the young lads to grow quicker.. I said it'd be 5 years before a champs league challenge after the first title (which they are a season ahead on the timeframe i had in mind, once Robinho signed.. )


That's the right mentality to have. Sure, City have tons of money and all, but you must be patient. You don't just suddenly become successful overnight.


----------



## DoctorOThuganomics

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cowabunga said:


> Everyone loves Celtic fans here, it seems. You guys do seem pretty nice folk.
> 
> Rangers fans, on the other hand, caused some problems when they played against Sporting back in 2007/2008.


That's because the majority of the Rangers fan base are hooligans. They see a team play in the green and white hoops and they instantly hate them. 

I cannot wait to visit your country, mate. Where abouts in Portugal do you live?


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DoctorOThuganomics said:


> That's because the majority of the Rangers fan base are hooligans. They see a team play in the green and white hoops and they instantly hate them.
> 
> I cannot wait to visit your country, mate. Where abouts in Portugal do you live?


I live in Lisbon.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cowabunga said:


> Barça and Real were the 2 teams to avoid. Too bad we got one of them, but oh well, that's the luck of the draw.
> 
> I don't follow Russian football so I don't how good Spartak are. Playing at Russia certainly wont be easy, I bet.
> 
> Celtic? Well, they have nice supporters and their team sucks at away games, but on the other hand, they are pretty good at home.
> 
> Football is football, anything can happen. Last season we got a fairly easy group, this season we get a more challenging one. Let's see what happens.


Celtic are shit. If they were as good as their fans they would be one he best in the world but team is average. Moscow are the bigger threat but you should still get through in 2nd.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Is it just me or do ManU get an easier draw every year?


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> Its all experience at this point and for at least 3 seasons, the better the teams, the best chance for the young lads to grow quicker.. I said it'd be 5 years before a champs league challenge after the first title (which they are a season ahead on the timeframe i had in mind, once Robinho signed.. )


Exactly. It's a hell of a lot more exciting to play the big teams. I remember United getting taught a few lessons in their first few Champions League campaigns. Good times ahead for City fans.




Irish Jet said:


> Chelsea will struggle to get out of that group IMO.
> 
> Wilkins saying they should top it easily. :wilkins


I don't think so. Between them and Juve for first place, but I think getting through will be no prob for them. Chelsea look good this season. Not looking forward to playing them, unless it's in the CL where we've got their number.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's a darn shame this dude never has won European/World Player of The Year. :henry

Anyway, to the draw. Man City? No problem. :mourinho

Hope Arsenal have a good run too. :wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage

Very pleased with the Arsenal. Final 16 shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Very pleased with the Arsenal. Final 16 shouldn't be a problem.


Don't forget you have to score goals to win games though, :rvp


:wenger


----------



## DoctorOThuganomics

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Celtic are shit. If they were as good as their fans they would be one he best in the world but team is average. Moscow are the bigger threat but you should still get through in 2nd.


Celtic are not "shit". Celtic would surprise quite a few in the EPL. We will beat Spartak and Benfica at home.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Group of Death looks tasty.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DoctorOThuganomics said:


> Celtic are not "shit". Celtic would surprise quite a few in the EPL. We will beat Spartak and Benfica at home.


When compared to the likes of Man City, United, Barca, Real we are shit.

With us being in the CL it does make the final day of the Transfer window very intresting for us, Lenny did say he would wait till we know our posistion in European Competition this season so I expect a signing or two tomorow


----------



## wizzy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barcelona?

If we don't loose by more than 4 it will taste like a victory.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Welcome to hell and all that.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DoctorOThuganomics said:


> Celtic are not "shit". Celtic would surprise quite a few in the EPL. We will beat Spartak and Benfica at home.


That would be down to the amazing atmosphere your fans will create if you do. Compared to the teams in the champions league you are. If you can get 3rd you have done well. I don't mean it in a harsh way.



WWE_TNA said:


> Welcome to hell and all that.


Well you are the red devils


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fixtures



> Sep 19 Galatasaray H,
> Oct 2 Cluj A,
> Oct 23 Braga H,
> Nov 7 Braga A,
> Nov 20 Galatasaray A,
> Dec 5 Cluj H


would have preferred Galatasaray away first, but at least the last group game is at home


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I doubt Celtic will qualify from their group. In fact, I'll go out on a limb and say that they are the rank outsiders in their group. You'll probably get a home win. Maybe two. But I very much doubt whether you'll qualify. What would help is if you have Barcelona at home in the last match, as they may already be through and play a weakened side.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*City should get out of that group. Don't fuck up the games vs Dortmund and they'll be through. Shame they didn't get Juve for the ultimate group. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> Fixtures
> 
> 
> 
> would have preferred Galatasaray away first, but at least the last group game is at home



Last group game is the one before city in the prem right? might not matter as we should be through by then, surely last year won't repeat itself.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Last group game is the one before city in the prem right? might not matter as we should be through by then, surely last year won't repeat itself.


yeah think so, city are away to Dortmund in that week


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

PSV 9-0 up atm in europa. :wilkins


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol butthurt City and Madrid fans coming out and saying UEFA IS CORRUPT because they got the hard group while United and Barca got easy groups. 

I would cry tears of joy if Dortmund and City walk out of that group.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Of course it's fixed UEFAlona and the dark lord Mr ferguson are running football.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*What a very hard group for Real, City and Dortmond wow the death group indeeed, but we can qualify no doubt about that.

As for United, we are in easy group but sure we should learn the lesson from last year.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ole's Molde through to group stages of Europa.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Medo said:


> *What a very hard group for Real, City and Dortmond wow the death group indeeed, but we can qualify no doubt about that.
> 
> As for United, we are in easy group but sure we should learn the lesson from last year.*


:jaydamn


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm pretty sure Medo just has a crush on gayboy and follows all his clubs enaldo


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ryan Taylor looks like he's done his ligaments.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Meh draws for me. Watch Messi score 20 in the group stages alone. I'm pleased with ours though. Should beat Juve at home and maybe get a draw at Turin who knows and hopefully the others will be a walk in the park.

Funny how everyone on here thinks Madrid will walk their way out their group easily. I don't think so tbh. Madrid have the tendency to perform underwhelmingly against top teams. If they don't make amends, that will hurt them. They bowed out of the last two editions of the UCL against the very first top teams they encountered in each of the seasons which were Barcelona and Bayern respectively. I think they'll go through though but won't find it as easy as people on here are making it out to seem. Madrid and Citeh to go through IMO. Feeling sorry for Ajax.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> :jaydamn


*Believe it or not but i do support both teams, it's kinda wierd i know but that's the truth  



As for the City, Real will beat em home and away.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Is downing playing leftback? smart move from brendan keeping hima way from the opposition box, saying that he can't fucking tackle either.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah he is. I think he wants to turn him into a back up LB or getting rid of him. Can't argue he is useless as a winger


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DoctorOThuganomics said:


> Celtic are not "shit". Celtic would surprise quite a few in the EPL. We will beat Spartak and Benfica at home.


Spartak maybe but not Benfica. They're a damn good team with a decent record in the Champions League. Just ask Man U. Barca & Benfica will qualify.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Brilliant stuff Reina :kenny


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

SUAREZ!!!!!!! Our defending really needs to be sorted out


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Thank you Suarez you ugly ugly bastard :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'd have thought you wouldn't be assed going out so you won't have to deal with that thursday night bollocks.


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Spartak maybe but not Benfica. They're a damn good team with a decent record in the Champions League. Just ask Man U. Barca & Benfica will qualify.


 Our record in the Champions League is average at best. I assume you're talking about the competition since it's been renamed "Champions League" in the early 90s, correct? Well, a couple of years after that, the worst period in our history began. Since then, we got past the group stage maybe like twice. In fact, I'm sure Celtic probably has a better record in the Champions League in the past 18 years than us. Sadly, we aren't the powerhouse that we were in the 60s anymore. 

In the past few seasons, we sort of have improved in Europe except for the 2008/2009 season(we should've gotten past the group stages in 2010-2011, though. Losing 3-0 in Tel-Aviv was flat out embarrassing and if it weren't for Lyon, we wouldn't even have finished 3rd) and I hope we continue performing consistently on European stage. 

As for our team, we have a ncie pool of individual talent, yes. Our weak spot is the left side of our defense and our manager is kinda retarded and loves forwards and tends to leave big holes in the mid-field. Can you imagine us going against Barça with a huge hole in our mid-field? Yeah, not a pretty sight.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'd have thought you wouldn't be assed going out so you won't have to deal with that thursday night bollocks.


Meh Thursday nights are a bitch but trophy is a trophy I guess. 

Plus we are already pretty lolworthy. Going out to hearts wouldn't help that fact


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

On an unrelated note, unsurprisingly, Sporting are thrashing Horsens 5-0 right now. Sporting might've been sucking in the past few years, but they usually seem to do fairly well in Europa League, plus, they tend to get lucky in draws.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lucky liverpool, REINA, best keeper in the world according to :kenny and gerrard :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'd have thought you wouldn't be assed going out so you won't have to deal with that thursday night bollocks.


I'll have less of that disrespect thank you very much.

Well, we won but that second half was balls. The opposition were clearly a very poor side and we should have won comfortably. Ryan Taylor's injury looked very nasty and Perch off also. Where's our full back that we desperately needed even at the start of the summer?

Obertan was our best player, decent game from him...


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Zeta - PSV 0-5
PSV - Zeta 9-0

Overall: 14-0 .


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Zeta - PSV 0-5
> PSV - Zeta 9-0
> 
> Overall: 14-0 .


That's some sunday league type stuff right there.

Wijnaldum got a hat trick, always liked him since his wonderkids days on Footy manager.

Also for those who never saw yesterday.










:lmao :lmao :lmao :terry.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This year's CL will get competitive for Bayern after the group stage :messi
Would love to see Olympiacos qualify but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'd have thought you wouldn't be assed going out so you won't have to deal with that thursday night bollocks.


It is a trophy and still European football.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Zeta - PSV 0-5
> PSV - Zeta 9-0
> 
> Overall: 14-0 .


I wouldn't mind scoring 14 times with Catherine Zeta Jones iper


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Think Arsenal will struggle with that group, surprisingly.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Lucky Liverpool, Suarez made the save again.

:lmao @ Reina*


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^ wat. Always good for a laugh ol' Pepe.

Draw should be decent tomorrow, in pot 3 so guaranteed one of Athletico Madrid, Inter, Lyon, Marseille, Lisbon, PSV, Lever'ksn, Bordeaux, Twente or Stuttgart.

Meeting Joey would be nice.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


>


:kenny

Kinda hope we get a young keeper built up. Reina's still good but the guy is getting more and more incident prone as time goes on.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*





What a player.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Magsimus said:


> ^ wat. Always good for a laugh ol' Pepe.
> 
> Draw should be decent tomorrow, in pot 3 so guaranteed one of Athletico Madrid, Inter, Lyon, Marseille, Lisbon, PSV, Lever'ksn, Bordeaux, Twente or Stuttgart.
> 
> Meeting Joey would be nice.


Newcastle vs Madrid or Inter would be europa games well worth a watch.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Reina has lost it.

Suarez needs millions of chances to score one goal.

Should have been a comfortable win. At lease we got through, i guess.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juventus to beat Chelsea at the Bridge


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Lawls said:


> Juventus to beat Chelsea at the Bridge


unless they get a class striker that doesnt seem bloody likely :terry


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> unless they get a class striker that doesnt seem bloody likely :terry


It actually seems very likely even without a striker.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think we can beat Juve at the Bridge

I realise they are the new bandwagon team and they won the Serie A undefeated, but lets not start a circle jerk just yet

I mean, I do believe you said Bayern would beat Chelsea too


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> I think we can beat Juve at the Bridge
> 
> I realise they are the new bandwagon team and they won the Serie A undefeated, but lets not start a circle jerk just yet
> 
> I mean, I do believe you said Bayern would beat Chelsea too


Saying Juventus is a bandwagon team is an embarassing remark. 

I don't see why Juve couldn't beat you. I think it will most likely be a close match that could go either way. 

Finally, saying Bayern would beat Chelsea was a logical assumption based on their matches up to the final, team quality and the stadium the match took place. I never said Bayern winning was a lock though.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

its alright guys, bendtner is having a medical at juventus I read.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Saying Juventus is a bandwagon team is an embarassing remark.
> 
> I don't see why Juve couldn't beat you. I think it will most likely be a close match that could go either way.
> 
> Finally, saying Bayern would beat Chelsea was a logical assumption based on their matches up to the final, team quality and the stadium the match took place. I never said Bayern winning was a lock though.


Now it is. Atleast with regards to the italian fans i know. Many are lifelong Juve fans who stuck thick and thin but most just saw the decline of their teams like Inter or Milan, and recognise that Juve is the only legitimate force in italian football.

It will be a close match that could go either way, but what i said was we should be able to come through with a win or most likely, a draw at the Bridge. As unbeatable as Juve's defence and midfield is, like Arsenal in the Invincible days, many many of their matches came down to draws. Hence their need for a world class striker. And like us, they lost a pretty important striker over the summer. 

Just hope we can get our attacking line firing at all cylinders because, that Juve defence may be impossible to break down and their midfield is lightyears ahead of ours. Fortunately I think Buffon still has problems outside the box so lets pray :torres can pull some pace out of his ass


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's true, man. Everyone sucks off Juventus because they won the league unbeaten. Even though that's all they had to concentrate on, even though Inter completely imploded, even though Milan got far in the Champions League so had their eye elsewhere, thus making the competition weak, people want to proclaim how great Juventus are.

I hope to God they finish 3rd behind Shakhtar. I don't care what anyone says we're definitely finishing first. Quote me.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

people suck off juve because they're a good team. if they get a top line striker they will go places.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lol Juve are more than capable of winning at the Bridge. Juve's midfield will anihilate Fat Frank and that jobber Mikel. It's not like Matri or Vucinic aren't good either. Neither are prolific, but they contribute to the team and can score.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

people are writing us off like we've already lost. All I said is we have a better chance of winning at the bridge than Juve do

come on, we're not the greatest team on earth, but we bolstered our ranks and we did win the damn thing last year

We play in the premier league which is a higher standard of competition overall, and the English teams have awesome records vs the italians, not to mention Juve has been out of europe for a while now while we've been consistently in the last stages of the Champions league playing the biggest teams.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

who on earth wrote chelsea off? if anything you completely wrote juve off and people are saying they're a good team, not that they've already won. cut the melodramatics.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think people are overrating Juventus. Not saying they won't be a tough side to beat for Chelsea but Chelsea are a better side. The Italian league is not as strong as it used to be which also plays into why Juve did so well. Still a top team though


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juve have proven jack shit. They have a nice team, no doubt. But don't be giving them God status when all they have done is won a very weak league after years of being a joke. People thought City were going to kill it last season and look what happened...

Win at the Bridge? They aint getting shit at the Bridge. I can't wait. Cause when we win, for sure I'm quoting you, Mrs. Carrick.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

fighting words from last years' 6th placed team ique2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*












Mr. Snrub said:


> who on earth wrote chelsea off? if anything you completely wrote juve off and people are saying they're a good team, not that they've already won. cut the melodramatics.


Ive got people talking about how Juve are second most likely team after madrid to win the champions league

never underestimate the delusion of italian fans

forza juve


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> fighting words from last years' 6th placed team ique2


You're going straight back to Channel 5 :terry

You guys know I hate bandwagons though. You saw it with Germany in the Euros.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Come on Juve, only one trophy last season? couldnt even beat napoli?

pfff.... we creamed those guys. after they kicked our asses :terry1


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'd bet money on Juve winning the group, honest to God. Not anything against Chelsea, hell, I've even congratulated you guys when you beat us in the final, I just think Juventus have more quality in their team than any other team in their group.



Mikey Damage said:


> lulz, u guys and your silly draws.
> 
> see ya in the final 16. maybe. :wenger


 Looking forward to you playing Manone against Olympiacos again :cool2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lulz, u guys and your silly draws.

see ya in the final 16. maybe. :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> You're going straight back to Channel 5 :terry
> 
> You guys know I hate bandwagons though. You saw it with Germany in the Euros.


we dont have channel 5 here, champions league and europa are on espn ique2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I'd bet money on Juve winning the group, honest to God. Not anything against Chelsea, hell, I've even congratulated you guys when you beat us in the final, I just think Juventus have more quality in their team than any other team in their group.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to you playing Manone against Olympiacos again :cool2


i hope GREEK MESSI plays. 

IT'S HIS TIME!! 

im serious, tho. really hope he plays.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'd just like to say I'm not a bandwagoner 8*D

And Joel I'm 99% certain Juventus won't finish third behind some jobber team


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> i hope GREEK MESSI plays.
> 
> IT'S HIS TIME!!
> 
> im serious, tho. really hope he plays.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

whats the deal with fetfa.

is he a starter, or is he still fighting for a spot? dude looks immense...on youtube.

i posted plenty of his videos during the Euros. so disappointed we never saw...

Ninis --- Samaras -- Fetfa

would have smashed Poland, Russia, Czechs, and Germany. Smashed! :jordan2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

shakhtar bother me

they monopolised their league since that CL run a few years ago and have some decent players. plus, its always annoying going east


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> whats the deal with fetfa.
> 
> is he a starter, or is he still fighting for a spot? dude looks immense...on youtube.
> 
> i posted plenty of his videos during the Euros. so disappointed we never saw...
> 
> Ninis --- Samaras -- Fetfa
> 
> would have smashed Poland, Russia, Czechs, and Germany. Smashed! :jordan2


He didn't start last year but last year Olympiacos had Mirallas so I hope this year we see more of him. Apparently a bunch of German teams are already interested in signing him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Those German clubs love Greeks. 

Outside of the Greek Super League, I'm pretty sure the Bundesliga has the most Greek players in it.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Those German clubs love Greeks.
> 
> Outside of the Greek Super League, I'm pretty sure the Bundesliga has the most Greek players in it.


Yeah I still can't believe Olympiacos sold Kyrgiakos Papadopoulos for 2.5 milion. Schalke is turning down 20mil offers from Zenit just a couple of years later.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Unluck draw for Madrid, all of the teams in that group are very good and their matches will be epic. 

United getting an easy group as usual.

The match I am looking forward the most is Juventus vs Chelsea. 

My predictions on which team are coming out of their group:
Group A: 1. Porto
2. PSG
Group B: 1. Arsenal
2. Schalke
Group C: 1. Milan
2. Zenit
Group D: 1. Real Madrid
2. Dortmund
Group E: 1. Juventus
2. Chelsea
Group F: 1. Bayern
2. Lille
Group G: 1. Barcelona
2. Benfica
Group H: 1. United
2. Braga


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Group D: Bordeaux, Club Brugge, Newcastle United and Maritimo

France, Belgium and Portugal. Very nice indeed.

Group A: Liverpool, Udinese, Young Boys & Anzhi Makhachkala

Hutz Not so good for Pool.

Group J: Tottenham, Panathinaikos, Lazio and Maribor

Meh.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I really don't like the look of that group. I think we can get through but it will be very tough. Anzhi will be interesting. Is Eoto still playing there?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We have a tough group and so does Tottenham.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We'll be In Bruges?






:yes

"Liverpool get Anzhi. A devastated, war-torn, crime-ridden place to visit, devoid of hope. Anzhi will be happy to get back to Russia."

:torres


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hutz 

Anzhi & Udinese did not want. Hopefully we bring our A Games and Reina decides not to fuck up again.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Is Eoto still playing there?


Yes he scored last night.


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How the hell do Sporting always get piss easy groups? I swear, with teams like Liverpool, Marseille, Fenerbahçe, Lyon, At. Madrid, Newcastle and Tottenham; they get fucking Basel, Genk and a team called Videoton(what kind of name for a football club is that?!). No wonder they're so high on the UEFA rankings.

On the other hand, Académica got a tough group with Hapoel, At. Madrid and Plzen. And Marítimo really got the short end of the stick with Newcastle, Bordeaux and Brugge.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> That's some sunday league type stuff right there.
> 
> Wijnaldum got a hat trick, always liked him since his wonderkids days on Footy manager.


Yes, just like Matavz.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Liverpools Europa League group is much tougher than Uniteds Champions League group.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Samoon said:


> Unluck draw for Madrid, all of the teams in that group are very good and their matches will be epic.
> 
> United getting an easy group as usual.
> 
> The match I am looking forward the most is Juventus vs Chelsea.
> 
> My predictions on which team are coming out of their group:
> Group A: 1. Porto
> 2. PSG
> Group B: 1. Arsenal
> 2. Schalke
> Group C: 1. Milan
> 2. Zenit
> Group D: 1. Real Madrid
> 2. Dortmund
> Group E: 1. Juventus
> *2. Chelsea*
> Group F: 1. Bayern
> 2. Lille
> Group G: 1. Barcelona
> 2. Benfica
> Group H: 1. United
> 2. Braga


How dare you? :kobe2


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL.. Falcao has already hit the post.. 

EDIT: GOAT Falcao has scored.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can we sign him now please?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Athletico bossing it. 

Falcao is the best in the world.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Incredible finish.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Falcao is just too good.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOATCAO


----------



## Damien

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Falcao is a beast! he made Cech look weak there!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Only a matter of time before he ends up at city, chelsea or barca?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You forgot arsenal enaldo


----------



## Damien

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

how much would he ever go for? £100m?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

like i said a week or so ago, expect him to be available at cut price in january if madrid have trouble paying off their immediate debts. plus they havent fully paid for him yet which doesn't help either. right now, 40 mil. jan, eh, 25?


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Our defence look shite. Juve actually may beat us for real :$


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I told you Bendtner will get a hat trick!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

SIGN HIM UP!


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOOOOOOOOOOLuiz


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOAT

Holy fucking GOAT


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOATCAO

chelsea getting HUMBLED :lmao

cant perform in cup finals ique2


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Europa League 2-0 Champions League.

Awwwwwww yeahhhh.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GODCAO


----------



## C3K

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Falcao :mark:

Two quality finishes.

GOAT.


----------



## Damien

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*bows down to greatness*


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Took his time. What a striker!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RDM is going to be on the phone to Roman after the match demanding that they make a record bid for Falcao

Just a brilliant brilliant finish


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I aint even mad. I just want the guy signed. At half time.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Im sad, very very sad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I aint even mad. I just want the guy signed. At half time.


you should be. first the community shield, now the super cup. BIG GAME FLOPSEA

:lmao at this defending. another 6th place coming up ique2


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shit is downright embarrassing now.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It really is embarrassing. Defence is non existent. Do we have a midfield today?


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> you should be. first the community shield, now the super cup. BIG GAME FLOPSEA
> 
> :lmao at this defending. another 6th place coming up ique2


We got a Super Cup in our cabinet already. Don't worry, I'm sure City will have it one day when DOESN'T DO EUROPE Mancini leaves and you finally get out a group :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WONDERGOAL PENSIONER MAICON will lead us to the promised land


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Always said our defence are shit. Cahill and Luiz are far from convincing. :terry would have handled him, no? :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Worst defensive display I've watched from a side.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao goatcao being nice and giving flopsea a fighting chance


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL! We're going to get raped. Falcao hitting the post again. That's the second time in this game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking hell...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Jesus that's absolutely embarrassing defending. 

WOAT.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

HAT TRICK FOR GODCAO, so so so good on the counter attack.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

THE GOAT ONE

:lmao this is pathetic. absolute shambles at the back. massacred on the counter


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No defence again, Falcao does well, disgraceful defending. This is gonna be embarrassing. even more so than now.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

£30million bid for Hummels coming up...


----------



## C3K

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking hell, shocking defending. 

Falcao the GOAT, special player.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This is terrible. What a shit display. Losing doesn't bother me, but the fact we are playing so shit is


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This is incredible. One of the best individual performances I've ever seen in a half, if not the best.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

El Tigre. :mark:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea should maybe stick to playing 11 behind the ball in European matches and save the attacking football for the Prem

And of course they should put a £100million bid in for GOATcao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

turan also deserves a mention. been a beast with goatcao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a player. 

What a fricking player.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOATCAO: The only CAO who gives goals.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*GOATCAO* :lmao 

Torres invincible, Hazard crowded, Mata and Ramires utter dross, Lampard and Mikel trying their best but shitty when helping the back four, Ivanovic?? is he even playing? Luiz = FLOP of the half, Cahill where art thou? Cole actually giving a shit but not good enough, Cech has been our best player in this half really for saving us if not the margin could have been more.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Absolutely shocking performance. Lampard and Mikel don't go together. Ivanovic is drunk. Luiz is Luiz. Fuck this...

Ivanovic is becming a problem. His goals have masked his shocking displays this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

the funniest part? it should be 5


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Still a few hours left. Bid for Falcao NOW!!!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chill, Chelsea fans. You've just been FALCAO'D!


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Falcao raped Chealsea.*


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*FALCAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

No offence to Atletico but he really needs to be playing for one of Europe's elite clubs this time next year. He's proven to be well worth paying silly money for.*


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*













:lmao


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

To everyone mocking Chelsea now, you have to win a European competition to play this match, think of where your team is this evening :torres

but ya, this is terrible. Ivanovic has been poor.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



IrishViper said:


> To everyone mocking Chelsea now, you have to win a European competition to play this match, think of where your team is this evening :torres
> 
> but ya, this is terrible. Ivanovic has been poor.


in a hotel not being completely embarrassed by GOATCAO


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> in a hotel not being completely embarrassed by GOATCAO


Not having won the Champions League? oh, k, thats what I thought :torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

you'd be hard pressed spotting the champions league winner in this match


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> you'd be hard pressed spotting the champions league winner in this match


Although this is very true. We still won it. Somehow.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Should've stuck with the 10-0-0 formation


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao

Hilarious


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Someone needs to lose their job tonight. I don't know who. But someone NEEDS to lose their job.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

4 fucking nil


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao :lmao it's a hiding. i guess it's difficult for reading to show up frailties.

torres back to his invisible best. HE'S BACK.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can't stand this. Gotta off my TV right away. enaldo


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh dear. 

It's sad that Chelsea comfortably beat us in their last game.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Words can not describe how shit this performance has been. I don't think i've seen such a bad performance from Chelsea


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

God this half seems to be dragging on :lmao

I ain't even mad, even if we got relegated to the blue square premier I'd be content after last season. meh.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good choice Eden.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Offering nothing in attack. Making Atletico look like a 1990's Italian team's defence.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

http://www.hasrobertodimatteobeensackedyet.com/


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lol at the fucking teddy bear ^^^.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't blame Torres to be fair, he hasnt had the ball to do anything.

Now that midfield of ours, that is lacking, so is the defence. Worrying really.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao :lmao it's a hiding. i guess it's difficult for reading to show up frailties.
> 
> torres back to his invisible best. HE'S BACK.


Ok, the sig is gone now :terry  

This is the worst display I've ever seen. EVER! EVER! beyond disgraceful from a team like Chelsea.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

4-1. Im still sad.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*THE COMEBACK IS NOW ON!*


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Thank you Cahill. Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

knew they'd score.

they always do.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

at least we got a goal


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The crowd - "5-4, we're gonna win 5-4!"

:lmao

And then the cheek to sing "Champions of europe, we know what we are"


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Thoughts on Mata in this game guys? Please tell me this isn't Juan Mata.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

better than silva ique2


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don't think we should be singling out players in this one, we've been pretty crap in general. 

Anyone else notice that if you take out Falcao, its 1-1?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> better than silva ique2


Of course he is!

I mean, Mata has a champions league medal after all ique2


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Seems we can't create anything if :hazard is having an off day.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wait until you're 4-0 down with 15 minutes to go before you start playing some 1/4 decent football ique2


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

jesus christ luiz :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I believe Luiz tried to score a own goal there.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great improvisation Luiz :lmao


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:jose


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shit happens. There's worse things in football than losing the european supercup. Just forget this one and move on (from the fans perspective, of course)


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

On a side note, Essien is on the pitch, so how can he be completing a move to another club?


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fate was against us.

04 - Porto jobbed to UEFA Cup winners Valencia
06 - Barca jobbed to UEFA Cup winners Sevilla
08 - United jobbed to UEFA Cup winners Zenit
10 - Inter jobbed to Europa League winners Atleti
12 - Chelsea jobbed to Europa League winners Atleti

No worries guys. This was just written. Can't do much about that. We're still winning the Champions League and Premier League this season :jordan2


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Fate was against us.
> 
> 04 - Porto jobbed to UEFA Cup winners Valencia
> 06 - Barca jobbed to UEFA Cup winners Sevilla
> 08 - United jobbed to UEFA Cup winners Zenit
> 10 - Inter jobbed to Europa League winners Atleti
> 12 - Chelsea jobbed to Europa League winners Atleti
> 
> No worries guys. This was just written. Can't do much about that. We're still winning the Champions League and Premier League this season :jordan2


Can't get anymore legit.

Embarrassing display from Chelsea today. Losing 4-1 to Athletico Madrid is just downright ridiculous. This is the worst Chelsea match that I've ever watched ever since I became a fan. Our defence got schooled and owned concurrently by the best striker in the world, RADAMEL FALCAO. Props to Athletico Madrid. Well deserved.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

These signings please before the window closes...

*
- Radamel Falcao for 100million pounds
- A top class midfielder for God knows how much
- Matt Hummels for whatever the price Dortmund are asking for.*

Can't help but post this...




> *F.A.L.C.A.O = Finish All Lovers of Chelsea And the Owner!*


----------



## Damien

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Medo said:


>


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*I missed the Super Cup. Read Ath Madrid bt. Chelsea 4-1 so I thought I'd watch the BBC news......no mention. So I flicked over to ITV news.....no mention.

But had Chelsea won, the news would've been masterbating all over their channels about it.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well we got fucked up 

Falcao was unstoppable.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Falcao was unreal, what a great player he is.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

God i wish we had Falcao but i guess we are all feeling like that.


----------



## Damien

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I do wonder how long can Ath Madrid hold onto him...he will have to have higher ambitions if the season isn't great at Madrid


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



vampyr said:


> I do wonder how long can Ath Madrid hold onto him...he will have to have higher ambitions if the season isn't great at Madrid


If i wasn't tight i'd have 100+ quid on him been a city/chelsea player by july of next year.

50 by feb.


----------



## Damien

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> If i wasn't tight i'd have 100+ quid on him been a city/chelsea player by july of next year.
> 
> 50 by feb.


there is only City really who can afford him he might be even out Chelsea's price range


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

He'll certainly be on Chelsea's radar now, that's for sure.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> God i wish we had Falcao but i guess we are all feeling like that.


:mourinho

:rvp :rooney
































:mourinho


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> :mourinho
> 
> :rvp :rooney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mourinho


:lol fair enough even if one has a huge gash and i'm not just talking about his missus.

But i could not resist

:rvp and


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

good game lads


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Falcao and Suarez sounds like a pretty boss lineup tbh :side:


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol Chelsea. Still don't believe Juventus can beat Chelsea at Bridge and actually top your group, ah Joel?

Btw Falcao is a monster.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not unless Bendter is gonna transform into falcao before the 19th :torres


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Falcao and Suarez sounds like a pretty boss lineup tbh :side:


:side:

Still don't understand why juve signed bendtner. Will be funny if he BOSSES it though.

Chelsea clearly need BIG TERRY starting every game.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOAT Falcao destroying Chelsea :mark:


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DESTRUCT said:


> :side:
> 
> Still don't understand why juve signed bendtner. Will be funny if he BOSSES it though.
> 
> Chelsea clearly need BIG TERRY starting every game.


Yes, sadly. Called it long ago.




Abk™ said:


> Read :terry 's banned. Totally forgot about it. Luiz and Cahill to contain the GOAT Falcao? :lmao
> On their day though, they have the ability to.



Haribo stretching my User CP with dem rep pics already...










:bron3

On the Juve debate, I still believe we stand a fine chance of beating them at home. Whether they'd thump us at Turin though remains to be seen. I think they're pretty overrated IMO. Don't get me wrong, I know how good they are, but they've just lost Conte to a long term ban. That should have an impact on them for sure.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Thank God I don't get those pics.

Thanks for stretching the page Abk. :side:


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Samoon said:


> Thank God I don't get those pics.
> 
> Thanks for stretching the page Abk. :side:


That's just about a quarter of it, tbh. Imagine how my User CP would look like :bron3

EDIT: Changed the pic now :downing


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Falcao is the best striker in the world.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:messi


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not a striker.

Plus, Ronaldo and Messi don't count towards any comparisons.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Not a striker.
> 
> Plus, Ronaldo and Messi don't count towards any comparisons.


Also, Ronaldo doesn't even play as a striker to begin with.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Not a striker.
> 
> Plus, Ronaldo and Messi don't count towards any comparisons.


Well when you play highest up the pitch you might as well be called a striker. Not in a traditional sense but whatever


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The wings play higher up the pitch in Barca than Messi.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Messi is playing a false 9 for Barca. He's the center of attack but rarely found in that position.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Still embarrassed by that display. 4-0 down. 4 fucking nil. I'm not even trying to impersonate Drogba, but that's a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Seb

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Still embarrassed by that display. 4-0 down. 4 fucking nil. I'm not even trying to impersonate Drogba, but that's a fucking disgrace.


Well you didn't park 9 players in your own box and your talisman left, what did you expect? :terry

Falcao is the world's best now. He was fantastic at the weekend as well. Atletico are so much more than just him though, the transformation under Simeone has been a remarkable one. I expect them to top Valencia this season in La Liga.

Also, DON ANDRES needs a shout out.










ique2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ronaldo's not bitter is he, the arrogant fucking prick?


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Messi's "UMAD" face makes that all the more better


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Seb

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










:evra :suarez1


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea missing a certain legend in DEM big games and cup finals? :disdrogba


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> David Luiz ‏@DavidLuiz_4
> 
> Sorry #geezers! I take my responsibility about the game. I promise change this situation soon! #CFC #KTBFFH


Well I hope so, Luiz, cause that was probably your worst performances and there's been many dreadful ones.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Well I hope so, Luiz, cause that was probably your worst performances and there's been many dreadful ones.


Thank God he knew and admitted how woeful he was on the pitch last night. Dude needs to put an end to his recklessness inside the box or he'll cost us. Got lucky he wasn't penalised last night in the early minutes for a challenge inside box prior to the first goal. I reckon we missed :terry.

:downing


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just watched the super cup there. The defending was beyond atrocious. Falcao is good enough when you aren't doing your best to let him score. The direct opposite of Chelsea's European run last season.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Missed the supercup last night. 

I've said it before and I will say it again. Falcao is GOAT.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Is there anybody that isn't GOAT?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Is there anybody that isn't GOAT?


:kean


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> :kean


:hesk2


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I've always been somewhat of a Falcao skeptic. Humble on face/eating egg pie and all that :side:


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Is there anybody that isn't GOAT?


Well, everyone seems to be GOAT in EGame's world :terry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:jay2 at Falcao smashing Chelsea.



Seabs said:


> *FALCAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> No offence to Atletico but he really needs to be playing for one of Europe's elite clubs this time next year. He's proven to be well worth paying silly money for.*


Spoken like a true glory hunter :terry Leave Atletico alone! enaldo


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So Zenit are going to be a fun team to play in the Champions League now.

Gotta favor them over Milan to win the group.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Malafeev

Anyukov Alves Lombaerts Criscito

Denisov Zryanov
Hulk Witsel Danny

Kerzakhov

Bench: Zhevnov, Hubocan, Lukovic, Fayzulin, Bystrov, Shirokov, Bukharov

Pretty impressive for Zenit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Malouda hasn't been included in our Champions League squad :lol

Hopefully he will take that as a hint to GTFO of my club!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What season was it were Malouda was pretty amazing for most if not all of it? I just remember him scoring alot and playing well all round.


----------



## Seb

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ancelotti's first season iirc, when they won the double.

He's been shit before and after that though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fletcher has been included in the CL squad, probably not much of a surprise

disappointed not to see Henriquez in the squad, and he cant be added later either as he hasnt been at the club for the required number of years


also no BEBE enaldo


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> What season was it were Malouda was pretty amazing for most if not all of it? I just remember him scoring alot and playing well all round.





Seb said:


> Ancelotti's first season iirc, when they won the double.
> 
> He's been shit before and after that though.


Yep. This is pretty much it. He was good when Guus took over too. He carried that over to Ancelotti's first season. And then went crap again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

no kolo on our squad list, big nasty and super guidetti included. woo


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Malouda hasn't been included in our Champions League squad :lol
> 
> Hopefully he will take that as a hint to GTFO of my club!


half our squad seems to be there for no other reason than to pad out the numbers of homegrown english stars


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Malouda hasn't been included in our Champions League squad :lol
> 
> Hopefully he will take that as a hint to GTFO of my club!


:mark: :hb


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> half our squad seems to be there for no other reason than to pad out the numbers of homegrown english stars


We have eight homegrown players in the first team squad, so it's all good. I think we only have one club trained player though and we need four.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

just saw that here bayern are 13.25 to win the cl, whacked some money on that, as well as villa as top scorer at 11.50


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Messi is 2.60 at top scorer here, the lowest I've seen for a competition goalscorer in a while.
Madrid is 1.75 to win their group and Zenit are 3.50, will put some money on these.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That's a great price for Messi, and if you look at their group he's got a great chance of racking up some goals early. Ronaldo in his upset state probably won't be able to match him with games against City, and to a lesser extent, Dortmund. They were pretty shocking in the Champions League last year and they've lost a couple of players like Kagawa. Reus has come in but I don't see them being an improvement on last season's team and threatening Real or City.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Watch Messi rack up 20 goals in the group stages alone... :messi


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> They were pretty shocking in the Champions League last year and they've lost a couple of players like Kagawa. Reus has come in but I don't see them being an improvement on last season's team and threatening Real or City.


Dortmund lost Kagawa out of the first team. Every other player that left was filling mass. Barrios was the MVP for us 2 years ago, but lost his spot last season. Every Dortmund was very happy to see we got so much money for him (8,5 mio €), since he wasn't going to play anyway. We then baught a back-up for Lewandowski for 5,5 mio called Schieber who is a very promising talent and played very good in Nürnberg.

Reus compensates Kagawa and maybe gives our game another edge, so we'll see, if we can be a threat to City and Real. If we want to stand any chance we have to win against Ajax first anyways. For me, they are a club who only lives from his former achievments. Looking at their squad the only player I recognize is Babel, who had horrible 1,5 years in Hoffenheim. But I guess you don't get Dutch Champion by luck.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ajax have some good players, not just Babel. Sigurdsson is a decent young striker with time, same for Eriksen who's already attracting rumours of bids by Man Utd etc he's one of the most saught after attacking mids in the world. Alderweireld (sp?) is a good CB too. They've lost some good players (most of their backline in Van der Wiel/Anita/Vertonghen) this transfer window just passed, but you can never count them out.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don't see how Valencia can get anything in Munich but you never know, hopefully we win this so we can focus on the league.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Really can't wait for tomorrow. Exciting games coming up this week overall. Eagerly anticipating Madrid/City clash as well as our game against Juventus. If we play like we did this past weekend I don't see us beating Juve tbh. Will be amazing to see how Mou prepares his 'depressed' side against City.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'll be one of these guys tomorrow.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

and I'll be one of these


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No doubt Galatasaray will have great away support and most likely outsing OT lot on wednesday and it will be an off the charts atmosphere in instanbul. But fuck me some of their fans are hilariously spastic with the comments been left all around the internet.

Great passion but some of it is :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

cant wait for the game, even if it will be 4 in the morning enaldo


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i accidentally scheduled my driver's test during the game 

fuck


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Love Mourinho but going for City here. Huge odds on them and Madrid is in a mediocre period and a broken locker room. 2-1 City. Hopefully Balotelli opens.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

doubt he plays, has to be kun/tevez. i'd start dzeko ahead of mario, he's shown nothing so far, at least dzeko looks up for it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

hows kun's record vs madrid in the la liga days?

tevez needs to start, his size, power and directness are perfect vs spanish sides, and dzeko as a target man would definitely be a clever idea too. pepe and ramos are superb in the air but i dont think ramos is up for the physicality of it

mou's gonna need to play khedeira to atleast try and minimise yaya. staying on the wings would probably be the best idea for madrid's play. but where the fuck would modric fit in that? i think he may start instead of ozil. infact that would make more sense

just a question of striker now. its a shame theyve all been shit lately


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i reckon we might actually go the 3-5-2 with javi as the 3rd cb. maicon and clichy bombing down the wings, main worry is lescott's pace at the back so having the extra hand of javi is hardly the worst thing ever. would actually start all 3 of kun/tevez/dzeko, but only have dzeko up front, kun and tevez either side, who do work hard enough that they could possibly track back if needed on the wings, silva behind dzeko and yaya in the holding role. we should look to take advantage of any troubles madrid have, because they'll be looking to do the same vs us.

and he has 3 goals 3 assists in 11 appearances vs madrid. not bad considering atletico usually get pumped every time they play vs real. he has 6 goals 2 assists vs barca from 11 appearances tho. they would include cup ties and stuff too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i'm considering backing man city in my bet.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we struggle against other teams away in england, god forbid what we serve up in another country :lmao. would be stoked with a draw


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't wait 'till tonight. As an Ajax supporter, I know my team is fucked but I just want to see some great matches (Y)


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm looking forward to the Juve game. It's gonna be weird seeing them finally play in CL again!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Got City to get a draw tonight. This fixture couldn't come at a better time for them.

Can't wait to start the DEFENCE OF THE TROPHY tomorrow. My reputation is on the line though :hmm:


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Forza Juve :hb

Hope it is a cracker of a game.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> I'll be one of these guys tomorrow.


But aren't you a cunt every day of the year? :terry




Mr. Snrub said:


> we struggle against other teams away in england, god forbid what we serve up in another country :lmao. would be *stoke*d with a draw


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

playing a dangerous game haribo


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can see a score draw for City/Madrid.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lets get ready for tonight


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shame City will be playing Madrid when they are off form. Would have been a helluva encounter.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™;12033075 said:


> Shame City will be playing Madrid when they are off form. Would have been a helluva encounter.


Wouldn't be surprised if Madrid played amazing today. 

Their loss this past weekend really sparked criticism. I'm honestly expecting a high octane performance (but would be delighted if they continued the way they are now).


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Madrid played amazing today.
> 
> Their loss this past weekend really sparked criticism. I'm honestly expecting a high octane performance (but would be delighted if they continued the way they are now).


Mou seems to be pretty adept at managing locker room problems, but he himself had proclaimed that he doesn't have a team and that he doesn't know what is wrong with the players. Gotta be a serious issue.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

yeah cos we're at the peak of our powers right now too


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah cos we're at the peak of our powers right now too


Not sure if serious. 

Yeah, you're at the peak of your powers :troll


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

that wasn't sarcastic enough for you?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Anything but a 0-0 tonight please.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mandzukic or Pazzini for CL FF?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Love THE PAZ and he's great on his day, but Mandzukic is having a great start at Bayern.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

mandzukic, in tremendous form and against easier teams


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mandzukic easily. He's been incredible as of late.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> that wasn't sarcastic enough for you?


Just felt like replying :kobe3


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So ITV have gone back to showing Tuesday games now? :hmm:

That means we'll get one of the two titan clashes of Cluj vs United or Nordsjaelland v Chelsea next matchday.



Mr. Snrub said:


> playing a dangerous game haribo


It's what Stoke know best.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










FIN


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> So ITV have gone back to showing Tuesday games now? :hmm:
> 
> That means we'll get one of the two titan clashes of Cluj vs United or Nordsjaelland v Chelsea next matchday.
> 
> 
> 
> It's what Stoke know best.


only games stoke play are mma and basketball


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hard trying to get a CL fantasy team together, not sure whether to go expensive midfielders and cheaper defenders or midfielders under 8.0 and get a couple of better defenders.

Neuer

Rami
Papadopulous
Vermaelen

Valencia
Nasri
Bastian
Cazorla

Lavezzi
RVP
Messi


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> only games stoke play are mma and basketball


Just mad because you can't handle Crouch. :barry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mannone; Jenkinson, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Gibbs; Arteta, Diaby, Cazorla, Podolski, Gervinho, Giroud #afc #ucl

Jourdren; Bocaly, Yanga-Mbiwa, Hilton, Bedimo; Saihi, Estrada; Mounier, Belhanda, Cabella; Camara


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hopefully Monti make a game out of it and don't let arsenal walk over them.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Big game to make your starting debut for Nastasic



> Hart - Maicon, Kompany, Nastasic, Clichy - Garcia, Barry - Silva, Toure, Nasri - Tevez


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BIG FUCKING NASTY starting. massive. kun only making the bench is disappointing but not surprising. only going 1 upfront too. lesson learnt from last season.

edit: uefa saying lescott starts. heh.

lots of reports floating around for both lineups. modric and penaldo expected to start tho

edit again from the city twitter: Hart, Clichy, Kompany, Nastasic, Maicon, Toure Y, Nasri, Barry, Silva, Garcia, Tevez wow.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why play so defensive?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

varane starts for madrid, so two 19 year olds in cb on the field

Casillas, Arbeloa, Pepe, Varane, Marcelo, Khedira, Essien, Xabi Alonso, Di María, Cristiano Ronaldo, Higuaín

Subs: Pantilimon, Lescott, Zabaleta, Kolarov, Rodwell, Aguero, Dzeko


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ramos and Ozil dropped?

Last time essien played against city he was shocking.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

edit: wrong paste. idk what's going on, uefa and both clubs seem to have 2 different lineups


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So confusing.

City's real lineup is much more attacking, should be good game then if both teams go for it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

the one with big nasty in it is the official one for us. not sure about the madrid one, it's either essien or modric starting.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Khedira, Essien & Xabi? Defensive from Real too.

That Real defence should be gotten at. Marcelo, Arbeloa & Varane. Get at 'em City!

*Edit:* From BBC
*Real Madrid:* Casillas, Arbeloa, Pepe, Sergio Ramos, Fabio Coentrao, Khedira, Alonso, Di Maria, Modric, Ronaldo, Higuain. Subs: Adan, Kaka, Benzema, Ozil, Marcelo, Essien, Albiol.

*Man City:* Hart, Maicon, Kompany, Lescott, Clichy, Toure, Barry, Silva, Tevez, Nasri, Balotelli. Subs: Pantilimon, Zabaleta, Milner, Kolarov, Javi Garcia, Aguero, Rodwell.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barry :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Ramos and Ozil dropped?
> 
> Last time essien played against city he was shocking.


Reports were saying that :jose was so mad at Ozil after the game this past week that apparently Ozil was asked to train with the subs and not the starting team.

Ramos is another one who Mourinho was fuming at over the weekend, not surprised he was dropped too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So there is 5 DM's starting? or is modric in over essien.

WTF is this shit


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hoy salimos con Casillas,Varane, Pepe, Khedira, Cristiano Ronaldo,Marcelo, Alonso, Essien,Arbeloa,Higuaín y Di María

imo we're a chance here. that defence doesn't look wonderful, yaya looks to be starting in an attacking spot, and javi has already shown he's pretty dangerous at set pieces.

madrid playing 3 dm's, us 2. this isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Are Jose and Mancini taking the piss?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we've played 2 dm's for the best part of the last 4 seasons :lol

3 is excessive, but jose seems to be sending a message based on their form.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So real are pretty much lining up with a straight 4-3-3, can't see any of their 3 dm's getting forward to much.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DAT DEFENSIVE TACTICS


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we're wearing our hawt 3rd kit :mark:

edit: now i remember, it was called the euro kit :lol


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cmon City you rich bastards. 

Crush them!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good luck to Olympiacos.


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Apparently Ramos had an argument with Mourinho which is why he isn't starting. If it's true, then I can see why BBC got him wrong but I can't see why they got the rest of the team wrong. It's so confusing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Safe to say Ramos won't be following Jose to United or city.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Top class save from HARTDOG


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Essien is a bit garbage these days.

Not a great shot by ron.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Montpellier score a penalty for fuck all.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Kompany got owned by Ronnie there.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:hart 2 - 0 enaldo


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What the hell is City doing?

They look clueless.

Hart is saving their ass right now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

most of them are playing like it's their first time playing against a team the quality of madrid.

oh wait, that's what's happening.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Essien is dire, so slow.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Surely Madrid gotta score soon


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The way it's going city will win with a snatch and grab.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

madrid's pressure is incredibly. just incredible. we've never faced anything like this. passing so crisp, all the players know what they're doing, madrid have come out to prove a point.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Real with this shoot on sight shite.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Toure looking like the only one who can make the step up .


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Someone tell townsend he's been payed to commentate and not moan and groan when city don't score or create a chance.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My BOY Toure squashing bitches left and right.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Someone tell townsend he's been payed to commentate and not moan and groan when city don't score or create a chance.


its a step up from Niall Quinn :side:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Like a 16 year old gatecrashing an under 11's match


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Clichys hair :lol :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca/Bayern vs chelsea all over again this.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Clichys hair :lol :lol


My inital thought after seeing it - Hutz. Dunno what he was thinking 

anyway bar Hartdog and YAYA city have been very so so against a boss Madrid who really should be leading right now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Modric is going to come on. 

Benz and Callejon will probably be introduced later on too. 

It will be interesting to see if City's defensive tactics hold up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

eh. had a gameplan and stuck to it. obviously looking for a draw. madrid have come out to prove a point, dominate possession and pass us off the park. had a lot of the ball, but most of their shots have been long shots.

half time comments

hart: god
maicon: non existent. expected better
vinny: unsettled early, punked by penaldo, worked into it
big nasty: look composed, loved his long passing
clichy: been exposed a bit, still not as bad as maicon
barry: very, very good. 
javi: along with barry, havent allowed alonso/khedira/essien
yaya: nothing early, worked his way into it well, had our best chance
silva: very quiet, hasn't been able to have many touches on the ball unfortunately
nasri: horrible. couldn't get into it, didn't really try to, honestly better that he's not on
tevez: his touches have been nice, but few and far between. varane/pepe have just crowded him out any time we've gone forward.

26% possession sums it up really. we haven't come to win the ball and play our normal game. we've come to defend, madrid have come to not lose, and to prove a point.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Clichy with dat CHOC ICE haircut trying to emulate the other former Arsenal LB.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Match is just plodding along, struggling to get going at all. Most of City's players look outclassed out there. Essien looks really badly out of place in this Madrid team. Obvious weak link. Varana looks like an endless tunnel of potential. Tevez having a mare, hopefully Aguero comes on sooner rather than later to inject some quality for City going forward.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Clichy with dat CHOC ICE haircut trying to emulate the other former Arsenal LB.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Have to say it was a bold tactic for Madrid to play 10 men, but they look decent.

Inter look dangerous on the counter though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Someone tell townsend he's been payed to commentate and not moan and groan when city don't score or create a chance.


I bet it's just fine when he is Tyldesley is sucking off United and "DAT NITE IN BARCARLORNAR!".

All the commentators favour the home team. I'm sure it's the same in other countries.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

clichy's had that hair since last season. like 2 months before the end of last season. how are people only picking up on this hilarious fact now


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking lol at Seabs sig , Kean with that HEEL HEAT.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

mr.snrub, are you satisfied with roberto mancini as your head coach ?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

of course i am


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

PSG 3-0 Kiev (Ibra pen, Silva and Alex)
Montpellier 1-2 Arsenal (Belhanda pen - Podolski, Gervinho)


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

are you aware of his track record in european football ?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

when it gets harped on about every 20 seconds yes


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Alright then.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*City aren't ready to be competing for the Champions League so it doesn't really matter that much. He's won them the league so why wouldn't any City fan being fucking ecstatic with him. *


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LMAO kolarov u serious bro?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we've had 1 season in the cl and we got a point total that would've got you through 99% of the time. hopefully this season is better.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Get Benz and Ozil on ffs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid really have to turn to that GOAT bench, and it really is the GOAT bench.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lmao, this game is crap.

Big time Madrid seem to have forgotten how to break down parked buses. :


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Crouch>>>real


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City score


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

AWWWWW YEAHHHH TOURE MY BOOOOOOOYYYYYY 

ON THAT MARADONNA TIME..GOATS GOTTA GOAT

Easy for Dzeko


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> The way it's going city will win with a snatch and grab.


bama


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DZEKO


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Incredible.

Toure is amazing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOATZO

absolutely incredible from yaya. amazing.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Loved the Casillas FML look after it goes past him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dzeko always scores in big games.

Such an underrated player, where is that fool Seb who wouldn't shut up about how shit he is?


----------



## Seb

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Dzeko always scores in big games.
> 
> Such an underrated player, where is that fool Seb who wouldn't shut up about how shit he is?


Bitching about me again when i'm not here? :lmao enaldo

I've said before that Dzeko is a phenomenal finisher, he always buries his 1v1's.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Toure is easily the best player in the EPL for me. 

Lmao Benz and Modric on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Dzeko always scores in big games.
> 
> Such an underrated player, where is that fool Seb who wouldn't shut up about how shit he is?


to be fair seb has always said he could finish, his touch is terrible, which it is.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

OH SO CLOSE YAYA


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Finally Madrid score.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Marcelooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

Wonderful strike


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Top goal there


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Marcelo has been Madrid's most threatening player on goal, no surprise he scored.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why couldn't Real play like this last year against Bayern? 

Hope the second one gets in before the end.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

KOLAROV YOU GENIUS!!!

FUCK what a kick!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Citeh back in the lead!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:wilkins


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Iker just doesn't give a fuck. He's been terrible.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What the fuck was that? :evil:


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

3 losses for Madrid to start this season off plz.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao benzema!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a fucking second half.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a fucking game!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BENZEMA :lmao 

What a game


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BENZEMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh fuck off.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

enaldo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao 

Ronaldo Beats Hartdog FINALLY


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RONALDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:mark:


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

enaldo


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LMAO 

R.I.P. City.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RONALDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So he's happy again?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:jose celebrating like he won the CL 

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I love that man.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

AND IT'S OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Incredible game. What a way to start the CL.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ITV sound gutted, wankers.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What A Second half


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Viva Ronaldo!

Heja BvB!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan drew 0-0 at home against anderlecht not a great start for them.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hey Kiz....











:kompany What a performance.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Only caught the last 30 minutes but wow, it was absolutely AWESOME, specially once the 0-0 score was over.


----------



## Spanish Lariato

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a match! Final worthy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why did Kompany duck for the ron shot.

Hart itv interview :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

shouldn't have let the last 2 goals in. nasty needed to do better with benzema, and god knows what vinny was trying to do. at least we took it to them. play like that and we'll walk to second.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I was surprised City scored 2 goals with the tactics they used and it almost worked. 

Truthfully though, that's just what happens to every team that plays defensive against Real Madrid at the Bernabeu. They always crumble to the pressure eventually.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Holy brightness. Missed the last 30 mins or so and look what happened. Damn I'd rather not watched the first 45 mins and saved it for the last. Gotta watch the highlights now. EGame how was Mou celebrating?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Keane ending the hart wankfest on itv.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shame, I was hoping to see City play attacking minded football, which they can do given their squad. First half was almost coma inducing. I was happy to see Madrid win, not because I support them but because it's nice when the team that plays offensively wins.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Holy brightness. Missed the last 30 mins or so and look what happened. Damn I'd rather not watched the first 45 mins and saved it for the last. Gotta watch the highlights now. EGame how was Mou celebrating?












:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

Solid result in France. Good start!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Keane ending the hart wankfest on itv.


You really are a miserable so and so.

Mourinho is a clown man :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

positives:
scored 2 in spain
yaya
debuting a 19 year old and him being the best defender all night
hart
barry dominant

negatives:
last 2 goals were inexcusable
nasri non existent
maicon very unfit
clichy exposed


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> You really are a miserable so and so.
> 
> Mourinho is a clown man :lol


It's annoying man we have to put up with that ugly fucker chiles nearly every cl game and england games. Wish keane would hurry up and snap on the cunt.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Watched the goals now. Great goal by Marcelo. Quality finish from Benz too. What a way to get back to scoring again for him since May for both club and country if I'm correct. Ronaldo's was okay but what on earth was Hart thinking?




EGame said:


> :lmao



:lol Just saw it on TV as well. Typical Jose fashion.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Clichy's hair is another negative. What is going on there? Someone needs to have a word with him.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The last goal was easily Kompany's fault. What on earth was he thinking ducking and allowing the ball to go pass Hart?


----------



## Spanish Lariato

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Also I am pleasantly surprised by Málaga. His team was almost destroyed and they still manage to defeat the arguably best team in his group. Besides in La Liga they are delivering.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Clichy's hair is another negative. What is going on there? Someone needs to have a word with him.


Quite the dodgy barnet.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck me, just when I can deal with us not being in that competition, a game like that happens.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

One of the most entertaining games of football i have ever seen. Hope Man City get's kicked out


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> The last goal was easily Kompany's fault. What on earth was he thinking ducking and allowing the ball to go pass Hart?


It was just shocking defending. Zabaleta was shite for it as well.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Toure played great for them though


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Outstanding last 10 minutes. Over the course of 90 Madrid deserved to win but at the same time I wouldn't have said City didn't deserve a point. Super efficient with the few chances they got and that's the only way you're gonna beat Madrid at the Bernabau with the tactics they employed. Wouldn't be disappointed with that if I was a City fan. Dortmund games are the big ones anyway. Defending for the goals really let down. Kompany was embarrassing. Nastasic wasn't tight enough to Benzema but in fairness Benzema still had a lot to do to score from that position with his back to goal. Great finish. Maybe he'll finally start ahead of Higuain again now. Baffled me that Marcelo let off 2 rifles from a similar position prior to that goal and they still didn't get tight enough to him. *


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Reporter: Do you feel sorry for Man City after losing like that 

Jose: Erm No 

:mourinho


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










enaldo


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

One day Pellegrini will get the credit he deserves.

Good interview from Dzeko, fairly frank.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Reporter: Do you feel sorry for Man City after losing like that
> 
> Jose: Erm No
> 
> :mourinho


badass Mourihno. Neither did I.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a noise at the Sud Tribune.

Weidenfeller's moment of madness was funny.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great game. I thought the better team won tonight, but City made a good account of themselves, Almost nicking a win at the Bernabeu. Toure made some beastly runs, but he also played some very poor passes. The new defender was solid i thought. Tough game for his City debut, but he was perhaps the best defender for City tonight. Hart had a good game too, made some good saves, although i wish ITV would stop this wankfest over him. Real were the better side overall though, and they deserved the win imo.

Great win for Malaga against a touhg side in Zenit. Dortmund are up and running with a win. PSG won very easily by the looks of it. Arsenal did what was expected of them pretty much.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> What a noise at the Sud Tribune.
> 
> Weidenfeller's moment of madness was funny.


Yeah, he was all over the place. 

But damn, I'm happy right now. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDXrpxea7yg


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great 2nd half but letting Ronaldo cut inside onto his right foot at any stage is criminal, and they got punished at the death for it. Basic tactics!


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

In summary



decent start :hart

Ronaldo greed enaldo

half time









0-1









1-1









1-2 :jose

2-2









3-2 :kompany


FT












awwwwww yeah


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Fuck me, just when I can deal with us not being in that competition, a game like that happens.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^Brilliant!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

InB4 United fuck up vs the turks.

Any idea what the team could be with anfield in mind?


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:torres Can't wait to see Chelsea vs Juventus


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> InB4 United fuck up vs the turks.
> 
> Any idea what the team could be with anfield in mind?


:fergie has said it will be a more experienced team tomorrow, so im guessing the likes of evra and RVP will come back in


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> :fergie has said it will be a more experienced team tomorrow, so im guessing the likes of evra and RVP will come back in


I'd like Rio and Scholes not to start tomorrow if i'm honest.

Rooney, Young, smalling and Jones only ones not fit?


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> InB4 United fuck up vs the turks.
> 
> Any idea what the team could be with anfield in mind?


Hopefully he doesn't have Anfield in mind. We shouldn't fuck about, plus no matter what team we send to Liverpool, I have no confidence.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gotta feeling RVP will score.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Hopefully he doesn't have Anfield in mind. We shouldn't fuck about, *plus no matter what team we send to Liverpool, I have no confidence.*


:lol :lol good point.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can't remember the last time we put in a performance there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> I can't remember the last time we put in a performance there.


2007/2008 yes that long ago :no:, when ando bossed gerrard and the twat scored.


It's like going to stamford bridge all you can hope for is a decent performance and a point.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

just seen this quote on Sid Lowe's twitter page



> Aguero: If Madrid had been interested in me I'd be playing here. I had no choice but to join City


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hutz


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Never understand when footballers say stupid things, just keep your mouth shut.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> 2007/2008 yes that long ago :no:, when ando bossed gerrard and the twat scored.
> 
> 
> It's like going to stamford bridge all you can hope for is a decent performance and a point.


or 3


----------



## RockCold

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good result in France! Ugly win but a win is win. 3 points in the bag and The Arsenal won me some money. It's been a good day. Podolski is so clinical! And looks like Gervinho could be our fox in the box..we'll see.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Common knowledge on Aguero, but still funny to hear from him.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I thought Mancini backed down too fast for no reason when City aren't falling from Madrid in any way. When they started to play with Dzeko as the player behind Tevez you suddenly saw a different team. They could have done it from the start instead of playing for the draw. Tevez was hopeless there alone. Toure is a beast. Instead of the 4/5/1, a 4/4/2 with Dzeko/Balotelli and Tevez would have been much better. You put one on one player in every position between Real and City and in most of them City are taking it IMO. Toure should have done 2-0 but he was still MOTM easily.










Mourinho is the GOAT. The only positive in this result for me.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> :lmao


I love Mourhino hahaha


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ill say for tomorrow's matches juventus 2-3 chelsea , benefica 1-1 celtic , manchester utd 2-1 galatasaray, bayern 2-2 valencia and barcelona 3-0 spartak


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I've got a feeling as excited as I am for Juve's return to the Champions League, their match at Chelsea tomorrow night will be a bit of a letdown. I hope not and Bayern/Valencia is very tempting to watch.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

On one hand I'd like City to get knocked out at the group stage again because it would be funny. On the other hand I'd like to see Barry get a Champions League medal to go along with his Premier League medal. :hmm:


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

'Chelsea's mission impossible starts against Juve" Headline on UEFA lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

UEFAlona obviously still bitter about last season :terry


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It is mission impossible. Chelsea ain't winning it this year.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hams said:


> UEFAlona obviously still bitter about last season :terry


We'll see how far they get, it all depends on the draw really.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Not so impressed about our performance but still won the game which is great.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I want Madird to win more jsut so see more of that^!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> It is mission impossible. Chelsea ain't winning it this year.


more impossible than winning last year? :terry

atleast our manager isnt retarded anymore


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> more impossible than winning last year? :terry
> 
> atleast our manager isnt retarded anymore


But you don't have Drogba either, and what he did last year was really special.

Sorry, it just cannot see it happening at all, not with the new youth introduced into the squad as well as the lack of leadership (and quality) with Torres upfront.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> It is mission impossible. Chelsea ain't winning it this year.


You be quiet!



Redead said:


> atleast our manager isnt retarded anymore


Starting to have doubts. Will always love him for last season. But starting to have doubts.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> :lmao


Imagine if they actually WIN the champions, then what will he do? stip neked and run around the pitch? haha


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DiMatteo made one fuckup so far, one game vs QPR where he got the tactics wrong. Otherwise he is one of the most awesome managerial minds ive seen. He ALWAYS gets it right perfectly asides from QPR. I think we should have faith in him.

Drogba was monumental, but it was also a team effort. Ramires was the one who scored the mother of all goals vs Barca in Camp Nou. Lampard, Bran, and terry were all on the score sheet vs Napoli. The team isnt as pathetic as it appeared to be when unified by Dimatteo

That being said, I think Juve and their midfield are really got to fuck us up. Only hope, go classical. 4-2-3-1. Hazard, Mata and Ramires on the break are some of the most dangerous players on earth, and Dimatteo is very familiar with Italians. Personally Id go with

Cech
Bran- Terry- Luiz- cole
mikel- ramires
mata- hazard- bertrand
torres

Lampard needs to be out, im sorry but that guy is the definition of our weak link. Pirlo would just make him look like a school child. Wish we still had MRLSH in CM but you cant always be that lucky. So bertrand is gonna have to work his ass off to shut Pirlo down. We've got good subs too, Moses is slotting in well, Sturridge is hungry, Marin should be back and Oscar oozes potential.

It'd be stupid to even try and match them in midfield, I say just get the ball to hazard, mata and ramires and let them try and slice their way through the team. Unfortunately, Lampard will be starting. And Torres will always be a liability

Luckily, Torres and Mata have some fond european memories scoring on Buffon for fun

Though honestly, I cant see us winning anything this year. Team is too beat up or young. Oscar, Bertand, Lukaku, Moses, Sturridge, McEacrahn, hazard are all gonna be awesome in the future, but right now we're stuck between gears. Its too early


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City Madrid was one heckofa match


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hams said:


>


There's always the Europa league... :downing


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> DiMatteo made one fuckup so far, one game vs QPR where he got the tactics wrong. Otherwise he is one of the most awesome managerial minds ive seen. He ALWAYS gets it right perfectly asides from QPR. I think we should have faith in him.
> 
> Drogba was monumental, but it was also a team effort. Ramires was the one who scored the mother of all goals vs Barca in Camp Nou. Lampard, Bran, and terry were all on the score sheet vs Napoli. The team isnt as pathetic as it appeared to be when unified by Dimatteo
> 
> That being said, I think Juve and their midfield are really got to fuck us up. Only hope, go classical. 4-2-3-1. Hazard, Mata and Ramires on the break are some of the most dangerous players on earth, and Dimatteo is very familiar with Italians. Personally Id go with
> 
> Cech
> Bran- Terry- Luiz- cole
> mikel- ramires
> mata- hazard- bertrand
> torres
> 
> Lampard needs to be out, im sorry but that guy is the definition of our weak link. Pirlo would just make him look like a school child. Wish we still had MRLSH in CM but you cant always be that lucky. So bertrand is gonna have to work his ass off to shut Pirlo down. We've got good subs too, Moses is slotting in well, Sturridge is hungry, Marin should be back and Oscar oozes potential.
> 
> It'd be stupid to even try and match them in midfield, I say just get the ball to hazard, mata and ramires and let them try and slice their way through the team. Unfortunately, Lampard will be starting. And Torres will always be a liability
> 
> Luckily, Torres and Mata have some fond european memories scoring on Buffon for fun
> 
> Though honestly, I cant see us winning anything this year. Team is too beat up or young. Oscar, Bertand, Lukaku, Moses, Sturridge, McEacrahn, hazard are all gonna be awesome in the future, but right now we're stuck between gears. Its too early


Agree. Chelsea/RDM always raises their game in important situations.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good for arsenal. Id be angry for them but they're group stage specialists. Wenger has it mastered

its a shame theyre going to be inevitably knocked out come quarter final or last 16 time, like always


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You never know, all depends on which team they get.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

they'll get barca, duh

you know, like they did for two years, and they were supposed to last year if they actually beat milan?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

As usual a Dutch team gets a goal against in one of the last fucking minutes, unbelievable. Nobody gave Ajax a chance and they had the best chances of the game, and had more possession than Dortmund, when does Dortmund not have the most possession? Babel was amazing for Ajax but had to go off around 70th minute and Ajax started to lose control a bit. Such a shame, such a shame.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Adelaide United, Chelsea, Braga, Barcelona, Bayern Munich, Lille, draw in Man United/Galatasaray. $10 stake, $1230 return

hopefully it gets up


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

De Gea, raf, evans, vidic, evra, valencia, carrick, clev, nani/welbz, kagawa and RVP.

Play that and fucking shit em.

I can't think what the bench might be, maybe no scholes at all. goodluck to fergie once young, rooney, smalling and jones are fit but saying that another 2-4 players will be injured.

Ando/fletch i have no idea i half expect one to feature tonight or vs newcastle in the COC.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Hoping for a great start for United tonight.*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Andrea 'GOAT' Pirlo is going to make Hazard and the rest of Chelsea midfield his bitch today.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Spartak to embarrass Barca :jordan2

Redead, don't really agree that Di Matteo is brilliant tactically. If I had to define him, I'd say he's cautious and he's had a lot of luck. I'm not saying "DI MATTEO OUT" or anything, because he's earned his chance. But he doesn't fill me with confidence.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Arsenal looked fortunate hold on for a 2-1 win judging by the highlights. MP had a ton of great chances in the second half which they should have buried along with that beautiful chip. Definite penalty in the last minute against Diaby too. MP/Schalke games are massive in deciding who goes through with Arsenal. 

Kiev defending against PSG was woeful. Handed them all 4 of their goals on a plate. Malaga scored 3 beauties. Isco's second was a class above everything else. Lewandowski's goal for Dortmund was top class too. Dortmund at Etihad is simply must win now for City. 

Strongest possible team tonight for Utd. No doubt about that even with Liverpool on Sunday. Players shouldn't be tired from 3 games in 8 days at this point. RVP, Valencia and Kagawa all to come back in. I'd give Nani a start on the left tonight and play Welbeck on Sunday. No reason for us to drop points at home in the Group Stage. Can't see us fucking up again after last season in Europe. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Word going round that Rooney has been training for 5 days and may be in the squad tonight, happened a few years back against Bayern, when he was in the team out of nowhere after being ruled out for weeks. Still wouldn't want to see him start either tonight or Sunday, and would prefer Hernandez as an impact sub.

Would like to see Fletcher feature tonight, though that's pretty hopeful.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Our midfield is going to get dominated, I just know it. Hopefully the defence holds up and Ramires is in beast mode. I'd much rather see us attacking but we've dug our own grave with Lampard/Mikel so we're going to have to defend well. I do fear we'll fall into old habits and start putting long balls in to Torres and it's just not going to work with him. He's not the same type of player as Drogba.

It's not going to be easy for Mata if he starts as he's going to have to come deep to get possession. Same with Hazard.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Everytime Rooney makes a startling recovery he comes back a worse player than before.

Stop rushing back wayne.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Everytime Rooney makes a startling recovery he comes back *a worse player than before.
> *
> Stop rushing back wayne.


Not possible.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mourinho's celebration quickly spread amongst the players


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Everytime Rooney makes a startling recovery he comes back a worse player than before.
> 
> Stop rushing back wayne.


Pretty much this especially when fergie rushed him back in 2010 and he was then shocking at the WC.

2006 comes to mind also. we don't need him tonight and i'd even leave him out of anfield or maybe on the bench for that.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

He comes back worse cause he's not fit enough.

If he laid off a few pies he'd recover quicker from his injuries and wouldn't take 6 games to get sharp again.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good team for tonight



> De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Vidic, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Scholes, Nani, Kagawa, van Persie
> bench: Lindegaard, Ferdinand, Anderson, Cleverley, FLETCHER, Hernandez, Welbeck


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Starting to get nervous now. Only because I could have a lot of egg on my face by 9:45 :$

OMG OSCAR STARTS. WET :mark:

Cech; Ivanovic, Luiz, Terry, Cole; Mikel, Lampard; Ramires, Oscar, Hazard; Torres

Sturridge should have got the nod. Torres' hissy fit on the weekend was nearly as embarrassing as his ability.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't wait to see how we perform against Juve tonight. RDM is a tactical genius but what he's done lately is questionable. Cowardly putting Bertrand on the left flank in our matches isn't the way forward. We need to put in the attacking options IMO to make them get used to each other as soon as possible. If we continue trying to play defensively with the squad we're having it's going to hurt us in the long run. We need to get the team attacking. Make it our style and that needs to happen soon. 

Seeing as we faltered in our first biggest test of the season (Super Cup), I hope we get back on track in what would surely be our biggest test so far this season tonight against Juve. Hoping for a win and comfortable one, but it's not going to be easy by any stretch of imagination.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ramires NEEDS to step up tonight. The guy has been a shadow of himself this season. We need that guy who was scoring and assisting in nearly every game last season.

Oscar better not be placed on the wing tonight. Let him play the role he does for Brazil. It won't be easy, as Juve's central midfield is ridiculously good. But he will be the better option in the hole than Hazard.

If Torres doesn't perform tonight, I'm never mentioning his name again.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I haven't seen enough Serie A over the past couple of years so I've missed Juve's return to being good. Looking at their team, midfield and keeper aside, I don't see why Chelsea shouldn't beat them. Chiellini wasn't much good at the Euro's and while Barzagli is usually solid I know nothing of Bonucci. Saying that I know nothing of their wing-backs either and the fact they don't have a proper striker isn't necessarily good.

This'll be up there with the most ignorant posts I've made.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tello starting again...FUCK.

RIP David Villas career at Barca.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

it's cos we've already signed him for 12938210741298471347 mil ique2


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Vader13 said:


> I haven't seen enough Serie A over the past couple of years so I've missed Juve's return to being good. Looking at their team, midfield and keeper aside, I don't see why Chelsea shouldn't beat them. Chiellini wasn't much good at the Euro's and while Barzagli is usually solid I know nothing of Bonucci. Saying that I know nothing of their wing-backs either and the fact they don't have a proper striker isn't necessarily good.
> 
> This'll be up there with the most ignorant posts I've made.


They really are a good team. Lichtsteiner (RB/RWB) has been class for them. Asamoah will slot in nicely for them as the left wing back. Their defence is brilliant when Chiellini is not having problems. Giovinco is always tricky. Vucinic has punished us before for Roma.

But the thing is, they didn't have European football last season. So while they were outstanding in the league last season, that's all they had to look forward to. We don't know how well they will balance it and that is why I refuse to suck their balls.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Glad Evans and Nani start, suprised Scholes is.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

im just worried if no giggs in the squad means he will start on sunday :argh:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> im just worried if no giggs in the squad means he will start on sunday :argh:


Aslong as it's not in a CM two i'm kinda ok with that.


----------



## just1988

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Arsenal, the most successful British team in Europe at the moment #EnjoyingItWhileItLasts*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



just1988 said:


> *Arsenal, the most successful British team in Europe at the moment #EnjoyingItWhileItLasts*


Intresting stat considering they've never won it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The Galatasaray fans will be fantastic tonight.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hooper left on the bench for Celtic tonight, we are also missing Ledley and Samaras whois usually is a very handy for us in European matches.

Wanyama and Forrest will be our key players tonight, if these two play at there best then we stand a very good chance of winning.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Benfica have lost a couple of key players also expect the ground to be rocking with celtic back in the CL.

Pleased for fletch amazing he's back in the squad for a CL game.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Niall quinn on commentary for the united game...


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Doesn't matter who Benfica sold, I expect them to smash Celtic.



united_07 said:


> Good team for tonight


Ferdinand as the only defender on the bench?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

CARRICK


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

so silky


----------



## kingfunkel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> *Tello starting again...FUCK.*
> 
> RIP David Villas career at Barca.



Not a fan. 1 trick pony. Gets the ball, knocks it forward, runs incredibly quick, opens his body and tries bending it into far post or my favorite gets the ball, knocks it forward, runs incredibly quick, runs the ball out of play but doing it with speed. I'm a Cuenca guy.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I want to murder Niall Quinn.

That was a great goal, we're playing really nice stuff. Carrick showing ambition, so good to see. When he's confident he's a decent player. He'll need that after looking shaky in his first game back at CM.

Kagawa has been the sex, as expected. This team looks good thus far, even if they're a bit open.

I still want to murder Niall Quinn though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh. My. God.

Pique out with an injury. 

Defensive crisis starts now.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Pique out with an injury.
> 
> Defensive crisis starts now.


Again?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Quasi Juice said:


> Again?


What do you mean again? Our only remaining CB now is a 21 year old Bartra.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

emergency buy for Verm/Kos imminent.

Can I get a stream to Chelsea/Juve that doesn't suck?

A bunch of ass I'm finding on VIPBox and First Row atm...


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dani Alves with the worst own goal you will ever see. 

Defence has collapsed.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cracking Atmo at Celtic Park, god I've missed nights like these.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BOSSCAR OH LAWWWWWWWWWWD


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LAWDDDD OSCAR THE GOAT DOING WHAT GOAT'S DO AND GOAT #EGame


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> What do you mean again? Our only remaining CB now is a 21 year old Bartra.


Are you actually Spanish by the way? Or just a huge fan.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

JESUS CHRIST BOSSCAR!

FUYCKING WET


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH UNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVEEEEEEE


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

holy fuck ball ass motherfucker.

take a bow, Oscar.

GOAT goal. oh my!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck off Lampard with that pussy defending.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

class finish from Vidal.

i wish arsneal signed him...


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ramires needs to be dropped.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Quasi Juice said:


> Are you actually Spanish by the way? Or just a huge fan.


What does that have to do with the CB situation?  

I'm not Spanish, I just have Barca DNA.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ramires and Lampard need to sit on the bench and have a long hard think about what the hell they are doing.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can't find a stream for the chelsea match  Thats annoying


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca were so terrible I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United have been utter shite since scoring. 

No control in our play at all. Liverpool are going to destroy us.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> What does that have to do with the CB situation?
> 
> *I'm not Spanish, I just have Barca DNA.*


:rocky



nazzac said:


> I can't find a stream for the chelsea match  Thats annoying


Plenty on there cock.

http://www.thefirstrow.eu/


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Valencia, Nani, Scholes and Evra have been so sloppy on the ball. Valencia has at least worked hard though. Nani can fuck off with his constant slowing down the play and taking ages on the ball to decide what to do. He's lost it a lot because of that and hasn't even tried to take on Eboue.

Evra has been beaten multiple times... the guy looks done and has been like that for 2 years now. Also done his jogging back routine when we lose the ball high up the pitch, which is really aggravating to watch.

Carrick has been solid; got us the goal, made some nice passes and won the ball a few times. Kagawa has also been a bright spark but no one seems to keep up with the pace he's playing at. We really need to control the possession and be faster when on the ball as we've looked so lethargic at times. Also need to utilize the width more.

I can't see us keeping a cleansheet at this rate.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dull match at Celtic Park so far

Miku has done well so far, holding the ball up well although he does look like he needs a strike partner, Commons has probably been our best player so far

Benfica looking more likely to score but if the game were to end 0-0 then it's no less than what both teams deserve


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

damn. Lille are getting hammered.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> What does that have to do with the CB situation?
> 
> I'm not Spanish, I just have Barca DNA.


Was just wondering. Always find it odd when people seem to be obsessed with another team outside their country, unless you live in a country with a horrible competition.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> United have been utter shite since scoring.
> 
> No control in our play at all. Liverpool are going to destroy us.


Not liking how much United fans are giving us hope........


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Quasi Juice said:


> Was just wondering. Always find it odd when people seem to be obsessed with another team outside their country, unless you live in a country with a horrible competition.


I live in a country where the competition doesn't exist. : 

Therefore I don't have to bandwagon and follow teams my family and friends support.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

why the fuck didnt RVP take the penalty


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

cuz he sucks. :wenger


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca getting out possessed, outplayed and out run by THE GOAT team Spartak Moscow at the Camp Nou.

crying.gif


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Looks like Lille are missing Joe Cole :


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

6 out of 7 penalties missed this season :downing


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Going back to pre-season, United have missed their last 5 penalties.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

2-1

Goodbye champions league.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why is it that the only teams in the CL that can do something in the Nou Camp are Russian?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The dull game has completly killed the atmosphere at CP and now Benfica have taken control of the game, we need to somehow get the fans shouting wether it be a decent shot on goal or Brown going to the sidelines and urging the fans to find their voices again


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

When I saw Nani run over to the ball to take the penalty, I was so confused as to why he was taking it. He's never been that reliable taking them... hell Van Persie or Scholes should have taken it.

Carrick, Kagawa, Evans, Vidic and Rafael are having a solid game. Valencia has improved this half also.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Why is it that the only teams in the CL that can do something in the Nou Camp are Russian?


Or have Russian owners. : 

Barca have not been terrible...they have been atrociously horendous. 

Who would have thought 2 years ago that Barca would have a CB pairing of Masch and Alex Song.

God this is beyond depressing.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What the... Unai Emry Spartak manager? Since when?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lolBarca


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Messi!

Been invisible all night. Still scores with dat poacher mode.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Villa on!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Firstrow is absolute shite.

Laggy streams where you miss the key moments thanks to the picture freezing.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nani has been absolutely abysmal tonight. Done two or three good things but overall, shocking.

Once again Kagawa shows his quality and no one matches it in the final third.

Fletcher coming on now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

brilliant to see Fletcher back


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hams said:


> lolBarca


lol.

A GOAT header from the GOAT player. 

Messi invisible all night...3-2. 

WE GOATING.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This central midfield will be the death of us.

Fuck off Mikel.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This referee is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This referee has been so poor tonight.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Screw Ramires, Lampard, Mikel, Terry and Mata (to a certain degree). Fucking lame goals to concede and Mata should have put us 3-1 ahead.

Juve deserve the draw I guess, but we could have won that man. Fuck.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wow we just pretty much replicated Madrid's game to an extent. That comeback was beautiful. 

Our defence is literally fucked now though. :jose


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

extremely lucky to get the 3 points, Nani was shockingly bad, no way he is starting on sunday. Kagawa was probably the best player on the night. Ref was poor, bad decisions both ways.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> lol.
> 
> A GOAT header from the GOAT player.


I didn't see it. :wenger

But if you speak the truth congrats on reaching 5 headers Lionel :messi


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well a draw is better than a defeat, Brown was man of the match for us tonight, gave a 100% effort through out the match and seemed the only player who was willing to gamble and create a chance

Need to improve for the Moscow game, if we can come away from that game with a point then it will be a great result but unfortuantly for us we will then have back-to-back game against Barca


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao And I thought Mikel was actually doing pretty decent in the game til he gave a sloppy ball away. Bad call for :terry going for an offside instead of trying to affect Quagliarella.

Great game of football though and actually surprised that Chelsea were attacking, Oscar is just magic and the link up between Mata and Hazard is beautiful. Can't say much for Torres, he's been isolated and sandwiched between to CBs but has won the ball upfront quite a good number of times including the build up to Oscar's 2nd goal. Definitely needs to sort out the CM and tone down on the long balls.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

#11's gonna #11 in the champions league


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How is it that the only people that did not realise that Lampard and Mikel would be an issue were whoever is in charge of our transfers? Is Lampard and Mikel in charge of them, as that would make sense...


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> How is it that the only people that did not realise that Lampard and Mikel would be an issue were whoever is in charge of our transfers? Is Lampard and Mikel in charge of them, as that would make sense...


Hmmm wonder why MRLESH was sold......


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Egame is the boy who cried GOAT. The claim is now meaningless when he talks about Messi :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Hmmm wonder why MRLESH was sold......


I didn't want to bring it up, because Lampard is a club legend. BUT...

McEachran sent out on loan on the last week of the window. Essien sent out on loan in the last few minutes of deadline day. MRLSH sold when the window to bring in players in England is closed.

Whose position does these three players take?

Lampard is fucking Triple H.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Few thoughts from tonight.

The main one for me is: We need to stop diving.

Nani was awful.

Vidic needs to put on some muscle.

Evra definitely no longer knows how to defend. (Hope he proves me wrong)

Kagawa bossed it.

Thought Jonny Evans played alright for once.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Agree about Nani tonight, he did have two or three good moments (the through ball to Hernandez towards the end was sublime) but other than that, he was atrocious. Shockingly poor. Kept losing the ball, coldn't beat his man and didn't even try to at times, was slow in his overall play and was wasting good opportunities set up for him. Evra showed once again he's a defensive liability, just too easy to beat and makes so many flaws. Complete waste tonight.

Scholes was sloppy, Valencia started off hit and miss but was much better in the second half. Van Persie was solid tonight and held the ball well but didn't do much in front of goal but still, a decent showing. 

As for our defence; Rafael had a really good game, Vidic and Evans were solid and De Gea looked great tonight and made an awesome double save in the second half. I'm hoping he gets the nod for the game against Liverpool as this could do his confidence the world of good.

For me, Man of the Match is between Carrick and Kagawa who were both fantastic. Carrick worked hard, showed calmness on the ball and tried to push forward at times. He also intercepted some of the play from Galatasaray, which was nice to see. As for Kagawa, he was our most creative player, constantly charging forward and looking to pick out the right pass at the right time, creating a lot of good chances for someone, who just didn't put it away in the final third. Just magic to watch when on the ball.

Hernandez looked sharp when he came on and had 3 really good chances when he came on, which he should have put one or two away. It was nice to see Fletcher come on, I really hope he can regain his top form as he could be a real difference maker for us.

We looked nervous and we gave the ball away a lot tonight, which needs addressing. Another thing that needs addressing is the referee... one of the worst performance ever. Made a lot of bad decisions and there should have been at least 5 or 6 penalties tonight and only 1 was given. Very poor indeed.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Easy win for Bayern tonight. Next fixture will be away at BATE which will probably solidify Bayern's first place in the group.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Start this man more.


----------



## gimme_sum_love

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oscar is going to be class. Quality goal that.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Start this man more.












The result of wanking over that goal. . . a broken EGame cock!

Awesome strike by De La Hoya, on his first start too.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Start this man more.


You know I gotta say, I think 30 milion for this guy is money well spent. I know it's early to say this but this guy's quality is world class and he showcased it on the highest level possible. Also, it would be a crime if he were to be wasted on the wing instead of his preferred position.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nani is awful. Just so, so bad. When he picked up the ball just because he wanted a free kick I lost it. And this was before the penalty. And before he decided to strop when he went down in the box (leading to De Gea's double save). I've had enough of him.




Joel said:


> Lampard is fucking Triple H.


But which takes in the ass? :wilkins


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oscar proving himself to be a future Greatest Of All Time here. 

No ordinary player can run around ANDREA and score like that. It's almost disgusting.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Thought Jonny Evans played alright for once.


Evans was our best defender for most of last season. He might even be our best defender now.



Foreshadowed said:


> Agree about Nani tonight, he did have two or three good moments (the through ball to Hernandez towards the end was sublime) but other than that, he was atrocious. Shockingly poor. Kept losing the ball, coldn't beat his man and didn't even try to at times, was slow in his overall play and was wasting good opportunities set up for him. Evra showed once again he's a defensive liability, just too easy to beat and makes so many flaws. Complete waste tonight.


Nani has been bad all season but I don't see anyone who could replace him and be better. Young's still injured and Giggs won't be able to handle to pace of play at Anfield. 

I'm pretty sure Evra is Sir Alex's illegitimate lovechild.



> As for our defence; Rafael had a really good game, Vidic and Evans were solid and De Gea looked great tonight and made an awesome double save in the second half. I'm hoping he gets the nod for the game against Liverpool as this could do his confidence the world of good.


Defensively we were pretty good. The back 5 with Carrick intercepting was the best part of the team (minus the penalties). However, I don't see us getting 3 points in Romania, and if we keep playing like this, we probably won't go very far in the knockout stages.



united_07 said:


> Kagawa was probably the best player on the night.


Carrick was the best player. Usually he's a passenger in these sorts of games but he made himself noticed.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I didn't want to bring it up, because Lampard is a club legend. BUT...
> 
> McEachran sent out on loan on the last week of the window. Essien sent out on loan in the last few minutes of deadline day. MRLSH sold when the window to bring in players in England is closed.
> 
> Whose position does these three players take?
> 
> Lampard is fucking Triple H.


inb4 lampard berries oscar in 30 minute promo during next game

still, hes not as bad as Triple Torres. at one point we had lukaku, sturridge, anelka, kalou, malouda and drogba. Now they have all seemingly been sold, exiled, released, injured or loaned :torres

oscar living up to the number on the back of his shirt, scoring two awesome goals, against a huge side, in your first start, in the champions league? thats just magic.

cant wait till him, moses and marin get fully integrated into the team and we start BOSSING it


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Joel, what do you think of Romeu? Still rate him higher than Mikel.


----------



## asdf0501

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oscar was impresive but still the MOTM was Vidal, goating the game even in one leg


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> You know I gotta say, I think 30 milion for this guy is money well spent. I know it's early to say this but this guy's quality is world class and he showcased it on the highest level possible. Also, it would be a crime if he were to be wasted on the wing instead of his preferred position.


I was more excited for him than Hazard. I just think this guy was born to dominate football games. He has a way to go, but if we nurture him properly and play him in the right place, then he's gonna be massive...

And then head to Spain enaldo



haribo said:


> But which takes in the ass? :wilkins


I smiled.



Redead said:


> inb4 lampard berries oscar in 30 minute promo during next game
> 
> still, hes not as bad as Triple Torres. at one point we had lukaku, sturridge, anelka, kalou, malouda and drogba. Now they have all seemingly been sold, exiled, released, injured or loaned :torres
> 
> oscar living up to the number on the back of his shirt, scoring two awesome goals, against a huge side, in your first start, in the champions league? thats just magic.
> 
> cant wait till him, moses and marin get fully integrated into the team and we start BOSSING it


That wasn't Torres' doing. That was all :terry

It'll be fun when they all get used to the team. But will RDM be brave and play them all together? 



Abk™;12037945 said:


> Joel, what do you think of Romeu? Still rate him higher than Mikel.


I thought Romeu kind of stunk at the turn of the New Year. I'll give him time cause he is young, but he has a long way to go.

We needed to buy there, but for some reason we didn't. It's sad.



asdf0501 said:


> Oscar was impresive but still the MOTM was Vidal, goating the game even in one leg


Vidal was fantastic. I would give my arm away for him to come to play for us right now.


----------



## melvynlennard

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Soon after Oscar had scored his first goal I told myself that that goal must give him confidence for another. A minute later he strikes one into the corner from outside the box. Unbelievable. I was hoping Chelsea could pull out a win against Juventus, but it seems it wasn't meant to be. Still, high hopes for the rest of the group.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

VERY dissapointed in the lack of BENDTNER  good game to watch though.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dunno, but RDM really needs to cut off his cowardly act. We should be a match for Juve on our own turf. RDM should realise that he needs to take risks. Here we are now, winless in three straight matches.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Id say starting a 19 year old kid in a champions league game is a pretty major risk

honestly i think he got his tactics right, wish moses coulda came on but whatever

The only real problem is simple, youre not allowed to drop lampard


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Nani was shit, we played badly but yet still got the three points which is the most important thing.

Kagawa was the best player of the team at this game.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

John Terry tried to play offside only to fail :terry


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> Id say starting a 19 year old kid in a champions league game is a pretty major risk


Yes, that's what I'm saying. And it paid off big time.



> The only real problem is simple, youre not allowed to drop lampard


A shame really. Looked way off in the match. Sloppy passes and shit.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL at people saying Nani was shit, he was one of our better players or at least he wasn't one of the worst, the penalty aside and even that wasn't as bad as people make out. An easy scapegoat - Always gets singled out when others get a pass. Had he been half as wasteful as Valencia was tonight he'd been taking even more scrutiny. RVP was even worse, his first touch was so bad it was incredible. Nani set up two clear cut chances and was the only person who looked on Kagawa's wavelength with short passing, some of their link up play was just superb. The guy gets so much hate it's unreal, he's despised by everyone.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Yes, that's what I'm saying. And it paid off big time.
> 
> 
> 
> A shame really. Looked way off in the match. Sloppy passes and shit.


I think he earned himself a starting 11 position


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'd also like to add that _that_ was a big improvement for Chelsea, looked really shit against the likes of Wigan, QPR, and the 2nd half against Newcastle so it was a pleasant surprise to see them being adventurous and at least have some nice flowing football.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Messi saves Barcelona again


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL at people saying Nani was shit, *he was one of our better players or at least he wasn't one of the worst*, the penalty aside and even that wasn't as bad as people make out. An easy scapegoat - Always gets singled out when others get a pass. Had he been half as wasteful as Valencia was tonight he'd been taking even more scrutiny. RVP was even worse, his first touch was so bad it was incredible. Nani set up two clear cut chances and was the only person who looked on Kagawa's wavelength with short passing, some of their link up play was just superb. The guy gets so much hate it's unreal, he's despised by everyone.


I'm not saying this to be argumentative but you really are the only person I've seen/heard say that.
Besides Evra he was the worst on the pitch for United, he was extremely wasteful, went down FAR too easily when in good positions, could have gotten himself sent off for that 'the balls flat' bullshit he pulled. He was however the only one on the night comfortable with passing to Kagawa in tight spaces.

However I do agree with what you said, he's swiftly followed by Robin 'Are you sure you're dutch with that first touch?' Van Persie, and Tony 'I didn't want to pick a cross tonight' V.

All in all we should have scored a lot lot more.


Did anyone else find Niall Quinn to be an annoying cunt throughout the game?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nani was shit? Fuck off. If it wasn't shit finishing from other players, he would have ended up with around 4 assists. The penalty was woeful, but otherwise, he was decent. Carrick was motm, Vidic was decent after the early penalty scare and De Gea saved our asses with that double save. RVP was quiet.

Quinn was alright, he can be annoying but he was grand last night.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

casillas going ballistic when penaldo scores the winner vs us


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Tenacious.C. said:


> I'm not saying this to be argumentative but you really are the only person I've seen/heard say that.
> Besides Evra he was the worst on the pitch for United, he was extremely wasteful, went down FAR too easily when in good positions, could have gotten himself sent off for that 'the balls flat' bullshit he pulled. He was however the only one on the night comfortable with passing to Kagawa in tight spaces.
> 
> However I do agree with what you said, he's swiftly followed by Robin 'Are you sure you're dutch with that first touch?' Van Persie, and Tony 'I didn't want to pick a cross tonight' V.
> 
> All in all we should have scored a lot lot more.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else find Niall Quinn to be an annoying cunt throughout the game?


I'm not the only person to say that, if you think I am, you haven't looked very far.

He wasn't even close to the worst player on the pitch. He actually a lot of positive things, he was playing some incredible passes in dangerous areas, particularly with Kagawa. How was that as bad as Valencia beating his man before putting his crosses out for throw ins, or RVP having the first touch of a rapist (Which cost us about 2 goals).

He also should have had a penalty before that Gala counter attack, he was caught. 

I hate Quinn. He quite clearly despises United, although that's been obvious for a while.

Edit: Didn't see you acknowledged RVP and Valencia. Valencia just misses Rooney IMO, they're homeboys.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I agree and disagree with the points made about Nani. I am one of those who thought he was shocking last night but I do agree he had a few brilliant moments. For example, the through ball to Hernandez and some nice passing and link up play with Kagawa and Evra. However, for the entire 90 minutes as a whole, I thought he was poor and very sloppy at times. Kept losing the ball, made some bad passes, which allowed Galatasaray to counter attack, kept slowing down the play, took forever to decide when to shoot, which would lead to him losing the ball again and was just very annoying to watch. He would suck for 15 minutes and then have a couple of minutes of brilliance and then go back to being abysmal. He should have also taken on Eboue more.

RVP did hold the ball well at times but his first touch was poor at times. Valencia was hit and miss for me first half but improved in the second. Still, not his best game and he was guilty of giving the ball away at times and made some terrible crosses. When he did deliver a good cross, no one was there in the box.

Still, a win is a win.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> casillas going ballistic when penaldo scores the winner vs us


Probably pissed he let 2 goals go in ahah


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL at people saying Nani was shit, he was one of our better players or at least he wasn't one of the worst





Silent Alarm said:


> Nani was shit? Fuck off. If it wasn't shit finishing from other players, he would have ended up with around 4 assists. The penalty was woeful, but otherwise, he was decent.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Furthest I'd go is to say he wasn't the worst player. He certainly wasn't good however.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Never been offended by someone's commentary until last night. It was bad last season when he was he blatantly cheering City on against Newcastle and QPR but last nights game took it another step. Blatant bias against United and refused to give them any credit when he could get away with it. 

Think people are being over critical of our performance last night. Just a touch more clinical in front of goal and it could have been 3 or 4-0 very easily. Thought we always looked like creating something going forward and could easily outscore them if need be. Galatasary only had a few clear cut chances at goal. Hit the post twice by creating something out of nothing and had created two other good chances for themselves. Vidic and Evans looked strong at the back which was good and nice to keep back to back clean sheets.

Nani's seriously pissing me off now. I wouldn't mind it so much if he was just a poor player but he's not and he had moments where he proved that last night. For the majority though he was really poor. Poor attitude on the pitch, gives the ball away way too easily, does way too much silly stuff. Penalty topped it all off for him. He'll be gone within the next 12 months for sure.

RVP seems to be struggling to really gel with the team. Moves seem to break down or lose their momentum when they come to him. Hopefully it doesn't take him too long. Kagawa just oozing class again. Can't say the same about him not gelling with the team. Need to keep playing Chicarito until he finds his scoring touch again. Movement is there and he's creating plenty of chances for himself. Final touch is just missing. 

Carrick with dat composure :carrick

Watched the Chelsea/Juve match straight after. Really good match. Chelsea got outplayed tbh. I'd hate to be a Chelsea fan with Mikel/Lampard and Terry/Luiz guarding the middle of the pitch. Just no presence in the middle against the big teams and they're gonna struggle to take anything from the big teams until they fix that. Lucky to get a point I thought bar a moment of sheer class from Oscar. Big fan of his so I'm glad he's been able to do something like that early on to shake any doubters off his back, even if he has a slow start in the league now. Juve looked really fucking good and are strong dark horses to win the whole thing imo. 

Chelsea fans thoughts on being able to get more out of Torres playing him deeper? Like in the front 3 behind the striker with Hazard and Mata. He seems to drop deep there all the time anywhere and doesn't offer any killer instinct up top anymore. Obviously there's no alternative to put up top but if their was. 

Said it as more of an out there prediction before the draw but I really do think Chelsea could struggle to get out of that group. Don't see them getting anything away vs Juve or Donetsk. 6 points against the Danes for all 3 teams is pretty much a given I reckon. That'd give them 7 points meaning they have to beat Donetsk at home really and hope Juve don't drop points to them. *


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Outplayed?

The only goals that went in against us, were because of two mistakes, and we were outplayed?

Honestly, considering our midfield is fucking Mikel and Lampard and their's is considered one of the best on earth, I'd we we did rather well

Possession was 50-50, however constant pressure and interceptions kept Juve's usually fantastic passing rates rather low. Oscar completely shut down Pirlo, which was his job. Juve only had a 74% pass completion rate, and considering how they usually monopolise both possession and passing (63% and 85% respectively), I think we did pretty good.

When Oscar was on pre subs I think Juve struggled getting the ball around, certainly more than us. We had long spells of possession, good attacks, tons of crossing and slipping the ball into the box, and it was only when the subs came on that Juve suddenly started really threatening, I dont have all the stats but thats what i saw from that game. If anything Vidal's goal came against the run of play

If it wasnt for one misplaced pass and lampard not closing down vidal fast enough, we'd be having a completely different conversation right now.

oh and you wanna talk bias, Souness that bastard wouldnt shut up about how Oscar's second goal was luck


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juve moved the ball better, but I don't think they outplayed us. They did create better opportunities though.

I won't say we were lucky to draw either. Mata should have made it 3-1 and ended the game. They got the equaliser from ridiculous sequences of plays from us. Had Mikel not gave the ball away and Terry not had a moment of retardation, we would have been saying Juve have a lot to do now and Chelsea are set up nicely to advance.

I think we can get something in Donetsk. Shakhtar are a very good team. Make no mistake about it. But they aren't as good as they were a few years ago. We're not consistently good, but on our day we're better than them. Getting something away at Juve will be hard. But we almost blew them away at the start of the game. That game doesn'y occur until November, so I wont thinkmuch about it right now.

Torres as a deeper player? I prefer Torres not playing, tbh. A terrible player by all means.

@Redead: Lampard's closing for the Vidal goal was absolutely disgusting. Vidal barely did anything to get by him. What has happened to you, Frank Lampard?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah well, Sturridge is out injured

get ready for more nando, every game, 24/7


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> Outplayed?
> 
> The only goals that went in against us, were because of two mistakes, and we were outplayed?
> 
> Honestly, considering our midfield is fucking Mikel and Lampard and their's is considered one of the best on earth, I'd we we did rather well
> 
> Possession was 50-50, however constant pressure and interceptions kept Juve's usually fantastic passing rates rather low. Oscar completely shut down Pirlo, which was his job. Juve only had a 74% pass completion rate, and considering how they usually monopolise both possession and passing (63% and 85% respectively), I think we did pretty good.
> 
> When Oscar was on pre subs I think Juve struggled getting the ball around, certainly more than us. We had long spells of possession, good attacks, tons of crossing and slipping the ball into the box, and it was only when the subs came on that Juve suddenly started really threatening, I dont have all the stats but thats what i saw from that game. If anything Vidal's goal came against the run of play
> 
> *If it wasnt for one misplaced pass and lampard not closing down vidal fast enough, we'd be having a completely different conversation right now.*
> 
> oh and you wanna talk bias, Souness that bastard wouldnt shut up about how Oscar's second goal was luck


Oh come on now. If not for the woodwork saving you, Oscars first goal taking a big deflection and him pulling out a goal from nothing we'd be having a completely different conversation right now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can't believe we spent £50m on that hack. I was excited, so I guess I'm a bit of a hypocrite. But I don't get paid the big bucks to identify good targets!

Could have had :kun a year earlier when he was basically saying "please buy me". A very sad story :sad:



Renegade™;12039858 said:


> Oh come on now. If not for the woodwork saving you, Oscars first goal taking a big deflection and him pulling out a goal from nothing we'd be having a completely different conversation right now.


So you're comparing something that should never happen in professional football to things that happen in nearly every game?

Good to know.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We could have had Aguero or Falcao. Now we're stuck with Torres. Forever. And ever. I dont think he minds though, he's still raking in the wages and trophies in a club and international level somehow :torres



Renegade™;12039858 said:


> Oh come on now. If not for the woodwork saving you, Oscars first goal taking a big deflection and him pulling out a goal from nothing we'd be having a completely different conversation right now.


if it wasnt for a wet patch of grass in russia we'd be having a VERY different conversation by now :terry :terry1


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> So you're comparing something that should never happen in professional football to things that happen in nearly every game?
> 
> Good to know.


So you're saying that misplaced passes leading to goals and players not closing down the opposition don't happen in nearly every game? Coz they do actually.

Good to know tho 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Juve moved the ball better, but I don't think they outplayed us. They did create better opportunities though.
> 
> I won't say we were lucky to draw either. Mata should have made it 3-1 and ended the game. They got the equaliser from ridiculous sequences of plays from us. Had Mikel not gave the ball away and Terry not had a moment of retardation, we would have been saying Juve have a lot to do now and Chelsea are set up nicely to advance.
> 
> I think we can get something in Donetsk. Shakhtar are a very good team. Make no mistake about it. But they aren't as good as they were a few years ago. We're not consistently good, but on our day we're better than them. Getting something away at Juve will be hard. But we almost blew them away at the start of the game. That game doesn'y occur until November, so I wont thinkmuch about it right now.
> 
> Torres as a deeper player? I prefer Torres not playing, tbh. A terrible player by all means.
> 
> @Redead: Lampard's closing for the Vidal goal was absolutely disgusting. Vidal barely did anything to get by him. What has happened to you, Frank Lampard?


What happened to Frank is really simple, he got old

There is no shame in it, but Frank is unwilling to face it. People get old. Its impossible for him to keep pushing himself like for 90 minutes twice a week. Hell even Pirlo has less game and he basically has his teammates do all the work for him except for the playmaking. But Frank still thinks he's in his golden age


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Renegade™;12039891 said:


> So you're saying that misplaced passes leading to goals and players not closing down the opposition don't happen in nearly every game? Coz they do actually.
> 
> Good to know tho 8*D


My issue is with the misplaced pass. Not the closing down. That was just shit and sums up past it Lampard.

But no professional playing in the Champions League should misplace a pass as Mikel did. I know it's Mikel, but fuck.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Suso and Assaidi are starting :mark:

Lets go smack these young boys


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:kenny


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Isn't hitting children illegal?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm probably on a police watch list for that statement.

And god damn you Jose :kenny


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao enrique


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah Black defender that's not Johnson. Get in


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Yeah Black defender that's not Johnson. Get in


:suarez2


----------



## Death Rider

Oh mega shock we are fucking losing yet again. Why are man utd fans even afraid of us? Btw I know this a reserve side but still shows how bad we are right now


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This could end up 5-5 at this rate


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Liverpool would be in a better position if they fielded Danny Wilson. Give the poor Scottish lad some gametime.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You really expect Liverpool to have their way with Young Boys :jordan


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

jonjoooooooooooo


----------



## Death Rider

Get in shevely. I always had faith in Liverpool :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not watching the game but what the fuck is going on

lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DEMPSEY starting :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This Europa squad puts the first team to shame really. In one game, we have scored 2 more goals than we have scored in 4 league games.

Suso was pure class


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

annoying camera angle at the spurs game, dont know why they cant use the normal one for european games


----------



## Death Rider

Hank Scorpio said:


> This Europa squad puts the first team to shame really. In one game, we have scored 2 more goals than we have scored in 4 league games.
> 
> Suso was pure class


Agreed though our defence was bad. Shevely needs to start against man utd


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah its like what they use when they go to lower league sides in the FA Cup.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not many 'Young Boys' jokes?

Never forget this headline:
http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=337901&cc=5739


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

3rd time Spurs have had the ball in lazio's net, but all 3 have been ruled out, Poor officiating there was nothing wrong with the 1st and 3rd, both should of stood, didnt see the replay of the second


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Assistant referees are nobheads.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Why are man utd fans even afraid of us?


Have you seen us this season? :kenny


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Why are man utd fans even afraid of us?


I'll add to haribo's post.

Have you watched us at anfield the past few seasons?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> My issue is with the misplaced pass. Not the closing down. That was just shit and sums up past it Lampard.
> 
> But no professional playing in the Champions League should misplace a pass as Mikel did. I know it's Mikel, but fuck.


it's incredible to think buying Hazard, Marin, Oscar and Moses to provide more width/wing play/extra AM options, you didn't get anyone in to strengthen this awful midfield. Then Essien goes out on loan, McEchran goes on loan and you sell Meireles. Strange.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> Have you seen us this season? :kenny


I counter with have you seen us this season :kenny

Anyway last thing I need as a Liverpool fan is hope right now just for it to get crushed if we lose to Manchester United


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> Have you seen us this season? :kenny


have you seen us this year? :downing



Desecrated said:


> Liverpool would be in a better position if they fielded Danny Wilson. Give the poor Scottish lad some gametime.


Coates is a better prospect and Carra is getting gametime in the Europa League as its his last year and he's not getting much in terms of Premiership minutes. 


Good to see us scoring goals, not surprised to see a huge defensive mistake cost us one goal there. Hopefully Suso gets some more experience this year. A little surprised that Wisdom got a game over Flanagan who was preferred under Kenny, and i wouldn't mind seeing Jack Robinson get some more gametime in Europa league games or even prem games as i rate him quite a lot.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

SHELVEY.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tottenham got ***** (ironically)


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Need to see the highlights but how the reserve/youth team managed to score more goals in one game than the first team squad after 4 games is oustanding :kenny

Liverpool V Man U right now is basically a battle of who will suck the least. Which makes me believe it will be a draw :downing


----------



## AWR

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good to see Liverpool hit some decent form this morning


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Need to see the highlights but how the reserve/youth team managed to score more goals in one game than the first team squad after 4 games is oustanding :kenny
> 
> Liverpool V Man U right now is basically a battle of who will suck the least. Which makes me believe it will be a draw :downing


Jonjo GOALS Shelvey will save us.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Need to see the highlights but how the reserve/youth team managed to score more goals in one game than the first team squad after 4 games is oustanding :kenny
> 
> Liverpool V Man U right now is basically a battle of who will suck the least. Which makes me believe it will be a draw :downing


it's not like you were facing anyone premier league standard


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

young boys european powerhouse


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well United may not be playing amazing, but they've only lost one game, so their fans are overreacting a little.

I get why they are worried about game raising Liverpool though.



Renegade™;12042235 said:


> it's incredible to think buying Hazard, Marin, Oscar and Moses to provide more width/wing play/extra AM options, you didn't get anyone in to strengthen this awful midfield. Then Essien goes out on loan, McEchran goes on loan and you sell Meireles. Strange.


It's all about the game, and how you play it
All about control, and if you can take it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
It's all about pain, and who's gonna make it
Frank is the game, you gotta play him
Frank is in control, no way you drop him
Chelsea is in debt, they gotta pay him
Frank will deliver pain, and I know you can't take that
Look over your shoulder, ready to run
Frank is talking to Roman, he's pulling out his gun!
Frank is the game and he make the rules
AVB move on outta here and go to Spurs like a fool
Try to figure out what Frank's move's gonna be
Come on over, Di Matteo, why don't try to drop me?
Don't you forget there's a price you can pay
Cause Frank is the game and he has to play



Spoiler: Triple Lamps


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

so does that mean lamps' quads are gone soon?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Should have photoshopped the FA Cup and Champions League into the photo.

Maybe Torres is Shawn Micheals. IM JUST A SPANISH BOY , SPANISHHHH BOYYYYYYY


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

torres is the fucking brooklyn brawler. jobber.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










:kenny


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

uefa dont give a shit. their palty fine to porto for the chanting at mario proves as much.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> uefa dont give a shit. their palty fine to porto for the chanting at mario proves as much.


Doesn't see the picture of Essien, when talking about Mikel.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> It's all about the game, and how you play it
> All about control, and if you can take it
> All about your debt, and if you can pay it
> It's all about pain, and who's gonna make it
> Frank is the game, you gotta play him
> Frank is in control, no way you drop him
> Chelsea is in debt, they gotta pay him
> Frank will deliver pain, and I know you can't take that
> Look over your shoulder, ready to run
> Frank is talking to Roman, he's pulling out his gun!
> Frank is the game and he make the rules
> AVB move on outta here and go to Spurs like a fool
> Try to figure out what Frank's move's gonna be
> Come on over, Di Matteo, why don't try to drop me?
> Don't you forget there's a price you can pay
> Cause Frank is the game and he has to play


*This is wonderful.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Doesn't see the picture of Essien, when talking about Mikel.


i didn't look at the picture, just the defoe article


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *This is wonderful.*


Nice, should have shopped in the European and FA Cups tho Joel :torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

John Obi Mikel has deleted his Twitter account now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mozza said:


> John Obi Mikel has deleted his Twitter account now.


:terry job is done.


But seriously chelsea fans, shocking stuff from some of them to drive a player off twitter over a draw in the first group game.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

probably was joel

we all knew his hatred for mikel was strong


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hope Benfica faces more than one Premier League team in Champions League this year again. And sorry to United fans, for eliminating you guys in Champions League last year :troll.

The environment in both games against United and Chelsea were amazing, England is definitely the best country when it comes to audience and fans. Every other team of different countries we face ends up in at least one brawl or bickering. :no:
When I went to the Benfica x Man United game, I even ended up eating out at my stadium's bar with two United fans along with the mate I went with, and had a great conversation with them. Class gentlemen. 


Hopefully a Chelsea rematch, I would love to see that happen, even if we lost Witsel 
I'm going to see them vs Barcelona this year, let's see how that turns out :side:

And I hope we face Everton again, I miss spanking that F-Class team 7-0 in European competitions 8*D


You mad Mozza?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:fergie has said he is going to go with experience tomorrow, hope that doesnt meen Giggs starting again :argh:

edit: guess not, giggs, scholes and carrick arent in the squad



> United: De Gea, Lindegaard; Büttner, Evans, Evra, Ferdinand, M.Keane, Rafael, Wootton; Anderson, Cleverley, Fletcher, Lingard, Nani, Powell, Tunnicliffe; Hernandez, Kagawa, Rooney, van Persie, Welbeck.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Robben ruled out of the BATE game due to injury.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Really looking forward to see Manchester City vs Dortmund. Hope to see a great match. It is a very important match for both teams.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Robben missing against BATE won't matter for Bayern, Ribery and Shaqiri will tear it up on the wings. Bayern will likely thump Borisov.

Shame Fergie didn't rest Giggs on Sunday so he could play tonight ep


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

thankfully dortmund, reus especially are in white hot form

should be a fantastic game. city should win seeing as it is the etihad


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Think Dortmund will get at least a point as City's defense has been poor this year.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

just demolished city 9-0 at the etihad with dortmund on fifa

assuming the game is more realistic than ever, the same should happen in today's game in real life


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

one day you'll move up from amateur.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

amateur? what do you think i am? Milliondollarprons?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

you have about the same understanding and knowledge of the sport :torres


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

release the hounds


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund have every chance, looking at their strongest side

Weidenfeller

Pisczek Subotic Hummels Schmelzer

Bender Kehl

Kuba Reus Gotze

Lewandowski

That's pretty strong and with Gundogan, Perisic, Scheiber, Felipe Santana all around they've got a good shot. Especially with the form Reus is in atm.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

it's a shame traore isn't still at cluj. would be quite amusing watching rio and evans try to contend with him.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not that Football Manager is at all accurate in predicting how good players are (I'm still waiting for Henri Saivet to become the next Pele). But it's amazing how shit Dortmund were even in the 2010 version when I played them and how they are going to be in this years, with pretty much the exact same team.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

im guessing the team will be something like this tonight

de gea

rafael rio evans evra

cleverley fletcher anderson

rooney RVP kagawa​
or perhaps welbeck instead of kagawa


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think we'll line up with:

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Evans Buttner

Nani Fletcher Cleverley Welbeck

Rooney 

RVP​
Put in Kagawa for Welbeck, Scholes for Cleverley and it's pretty close to our strongest available side IMO. Hope Fletcher has a big game, dying to see him back to his best.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> de gea
> 
> rafael rio evans evra
> 
> cleverley fletcher anderson
> 
> rooney RVP kagawa​


*The team will be this, except maybe Lindegaard ahead of De Gea again.*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

HOOOPPEEERRRR!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Right then let's try and hold on to a lead in an away game in the Champions League for 77 minutes


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No real good games today maybe besides Benfica x Barcelona, all the big teams are facing pretty easy opponents.

But then again, Man United didn't even pass an average-easy group last year, so who knows :troll


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FORRRESSTTT!! 

2-2 with 20 minutes left and Spartak are down to 10 men, come on Bhoys!!!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

greek god samaras


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Samaras? :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUCK YAS, SAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

two CL games in a row that Spartak have blown a 2-1 lead :lmao


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

YES! C'MON fucking have it!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

SAMARAS THE UNPLAYABLE


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i was almost right, just hernandez instead of kagawa



> DDG, Rafa, Evans, Rio, Evra, Anderson, Cleverley, Fletcher, Chicha, Rooney & RvP.
> Bench: Lindegaard, Wootton, Welbeck, Nani, Buttner, Kagawa, Powell


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FINALLY!!! An away win at last! Good job Bhoys


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rooney, RVP and Hernandez.

Fuck balance. Fuck logic. Score goals.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GET IN!!!!!

I've waited 23 years for this, not even O'Niell with Henrik Larsson in his squad could manage this. But Neil Lennon with Georgios Samaras have got us that fucking away Champions League win


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Rooney, RVP and Hernandez.
> 
> Fuck balance. Fuck logic. Score goals.



Exactly. Sounds good to me


----------



## Victarion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking delighted for Celtic.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Alves Puyol Mascherano Alba - Xavi Busquets Cesc - Pedro Messi Alexis

Why does Alexis get all these starts after constant shit performances while Villa who has a 75% conversion rate is always benched?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good job Celtic. One of my favourite teams in Europe, especially when they had Nakamura. Happy for them.


Finally Benfica x Barcelona. Ten minutes to go, hopefully we get the 3 points today.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

SANCHEZ 

1-0


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Alves Puyol Mascherano Alba - Xavi Busquets Cesc - Pedro Messi Alexis
> 
> *Why does Alexis get all these starts after constant shit performances while Villa who has a 75% conversion rate is always benched?*


You do realise that as soon as you said that it was obvious that Alexis was going to score


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOLMANU


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucks sake!

Useless fucking defence. Behind early again and whose to blame... Patrice FUCKING Evra!

Ridiculous.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm hoping Evra gets sent off. It will improve us dramatically.

The fact that he's our captain is a complete disgrace, the guy is awful. Nothing but incompetence for 2 years.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:rvp


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

VAN PERSIE!!!!

Can score with his head, shoulders knees and toes, knees and toes!

Great set piece by Rooney there.

Besides having a lot of possession, we haven't really done much. Need to pick up the tempo more and tell Evra he's the captain and to act like one.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

MATA!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juan Mata, yo.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm hoping Evra gets sent off. It will improve us dramatically.
> 
> The fact that he's our captain is a complete disgrace, the guy is awful. Nothing but incompetence for 2 years.


:evra. You should respect your teams Captain Bruh


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Torres gotta go.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Its ok, we can sub off Torres and play one of our other striker options

Like Fernando Torres. Or Fernando Torres. Or maybe try giving Fernando Torres some minutes


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wouldn't mind TurnLOL getting a go up front. He'd be a better striker than he is a keeper.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Torres is such an enigma. He basically sets up the first goal and then he misses a chance like that. You would think it would give him the confidence to go on with it but nope...


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

A meh first half. Terrible defending to give away the first goal. Sure, Evans can be blamed for allowing the strike to come off but the man most certainly at fault is Evra. The guy can't help in attack, can't beat his man and has defended poorly. He's lucky his man has gone off injured as he might not have many problems now. Other than that, he's been shocking, which is the norm. How he's our captain is beyond me. You can play 50 games a season but that doesn't warrant captaincy when 45 of those games you were awful.

We haven't really created much except for the RVP and Rooney chance but besides those two good chances, we've done nothing. The tempo needs to be quicker, which you'd think would happen after we played like that against Spurs but nope, there isn't any sign of that yet. We need Kagawa on second half as he can pick out some brilliant passes in the final third and I can see him having a good game if he gets on the pitch at some point. Valencia would have fun here also as we're really lacking width and haven't delivered many crosses. Yes, he's been shit all season but perhaps our best chance is to bring Nani on and see how he does against Cluj's fullbacks.

Pick up the pace, be more creative and surely we'll get the goal. Hopefully our defence doesn't leak another poor goal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RVP!!!!!!!!!


great finish

:rvp


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rooney to RVP. Excellence.

Brilliant goal.

We've actually played pretty well, it's never going to be easy away in the CL. Just hope we can finish them now, get RVP his hat-trick.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lovely finish by RVP and a nice ball from Rooney.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Does UEFA invent clubs for united to play against in the champions league?

seriously, what the hell is a cluj?


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^ We played them in 08-09. They actually drew with us at their home.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> Does UEFA invent clubs for united to play against in the champions league?
> 
> seriously, what the hell is a cluj?


who are you playing today?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great save De Gea.

@Redead... I don't know but whatever it is, United were deep in the Cluj earlier.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL, Cluj dominating.

Team of fucking trolls.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

CESC 

2-0


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Games like this make me wonder about how physical the premier league is compared to the rest of europe

shit that works in the premier isnt allowed in other places in mainland europe

also that CB with the bandage on his head is really good


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> CESC
> 
> 2-0




:frustrate:


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> Games like this make me wonder about how physical the premier league is compared to the rest of europe
> 
> shit that works in the premier isnt allowed in other places in mainland europe
> 
> *also that CB with the bandage on his head is really good*


Guy is making last ditch tackles, putting in through balls... WTF?!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Brilliant, Evans got a knock on Saturday and isn't moving well right now. Hope it isn't serious.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Whoever that CB with the bandage on is, He's been brilliant.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

okore is his name

also, fuck this referee

fuck him, he wont stop blowing his whistle. we had a good attack going and stopped the game because a player's shoe fell off? what the fuck is that


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This ref is a fucking pussy.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

STOP GIVING FUCKING FREE KICKS YOU ASSFACE

this is starting to fucking look like handegg, jesus. game stopping every five seconds


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cech activating CL mode again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i hope this ref gets cancer aids


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why can't :hazard take any free kicks?

FACK.

Torres fighting well.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

OH MY GOD Puyols arm snapped in half. 

I'm in tears, his season could be over here.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LUIZ finally scores a free kick!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

holy shit sideshow bob


----------



## C3K

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LUIZ!

What a free kick!


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> OH MY GOD Puyols arm snapped in half.
> 
> I'm in tears, his season could be over here.


That was gnarly as shit.

Looked like he dislocated his shoulder and broke his arm at the same time.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bate winning 2-0 against Bayern.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

impressed with cleverley again, he really should be starting more matches


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

THERE'S ONLY JUAN MATA!


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

MATA!

Hazard's Acceleration and vision is unbelievable.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck me. This is awful.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Holy fuck, Puyol's broken arm looked nasty as hell. Damn, I hope he recovers


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I feel for Puyol. A warrior indeed. Legend.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mata's recent form is awesome

Oscar, Mata and Hazard. This could be one hell of a season


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I gotta see this arm break. Sucks though. When you're coming to the end of your career the last thing you want is to be out with a long injury. I hope he can recover quick. Great player, appears to be a great guy.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Puyol's season might be finished right here. A broken arm is not a speedy recovery injury.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Stop

Passing

Backwards


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RAMIRES!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LMAO RED CARD FOR NOTHING


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

De Gea in god mode.

Rafael in beast mode.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oscar is so boss yo

who needs strikers :torres

feel really bad for puyol, always had a ton of respect for him. On his day he's in my opinion the best CB on earth. Brave as hell in the air too


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I gotta see this arm break. Sucks though. When you're coming to the end of your career the last thing you want is to be out with a long injury. I hope he can recover quick. Great player, appears to be a great guy.


I'll see if I can get it .


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

great save from de gea at the end there, but i bet lindegaard comes back in on sunday :no:


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sport hurts. So go hard or go home.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Very meh performance. Thought Ando was decent in spells, Cleverley's far too negative. Fletcher was immense for about 20 minutes and then faded badly, was pretty terrible in the second half. Rooney and RVP showed glimpses of greatness, will be something special when it clicks, assuming we ever pair them as strikers.

Evra was so bad in that first half. Dreadful. Needs to be dropped in the worst way.

Can't see anything but a loss at Newcastle. Embarrassed there last season.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just breaks my heart seeing Puyi like that.

We are gonna get massacered in the clasico now.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I gotta see this arm break. Sucks though. When you're coming to the end of your career the last thing you want is to be out with a long injury. I hope he can recover quick. Great player, appears to be a great guy.


Here ya go mate. Sorry for the quality, recorded it with my cellphone live. Still kinda visible though.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It appears that Bayern can't master BATE.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Goodness me I don't want to watch that Puyi incident again. Hurts.

What was wrong with Bayern? LOL. Thought they'd pummel BATE.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We stopped playing once we got the 2nd goal but we did show some solid ball retention. Still, we need to really pick up the tempo and I'd like to see us kill off games, which we don't do as much as we used to. We looked nervous at the end, which you don't like to see but thanks to De Gea making a couple of brilliant saves and the Rafael block, we maintained the 3 points.

Positives; De Gea was great and he did well at claiming the ball in the air. Reminded me of how he performed against Norwich, where he did pretty much everything right. I really hope he gets to start at the weekend but I can see Ferguson taking his performance against Newcastle last week as a reason not to choose him and to pick Lindegaard instead. Rafael was solid and defended really well second half. Ferdinand was a beast in the air, kept winning every header and Evans, despite the knock, was much better second half. 

Fletcher did alright, Cleverley was really good and Anderson was fantastic and helped us in our attacking play, he always looked to take the game forward. Van Persie got us the goals and put in his best performance in a United shirt thus far. Rooney did his job well at dropping deep and picking out the passes and his two assists were spot on, the second assist being sublime. Hernandez did what he was supposed to and made some good runs and linked up well but it was a shame he didn't get on the scoresheet.

Negatives; conceding the goal early and in such poor fashion. It highlights how Evra has gone from a brilliant player to absolutely useless in a span of 2 years. Evra can GTFO. Also, the style of play could have been improved and I'd like to see us not look as nervous when we're in the lead... kill the game off! Most importantly, move the ball quicker. Also, Evans walking off with a knock. Hope he recovers in time for Newcastle on Sunday.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










:jaydamn


----------



## NC96

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ouch for Puyol. Hopefully he makes a good recovery.

Good win for Chelsea today. a 4-0 away win in the champions league is good, no matter who you are playing. Juventus also dropped points against Shakhtar at home, so a good day for Chelsea.

Can't wait until Mata,Hazard and Oscar gel completely :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why did BOSSQUETS get sent off? He didn't do anything.

Sky didn't even show the Puyol incident. Not even make note of it. Terrible.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Poor Puyol, such a classy guy and an incredible player. A real shame he'll most likely be out for the rest of the season now.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> Does UEFA invent clubs for united to play against in the champions league?
> 
> seriously, what the hell is a cluj?





Joel said:


> ^ We played them in 08-09. They actually drew with us at their home.


This made me laugh. :lol



EGame said:


> OH MY GOD Puyols arm snapped in half.
> 
> I'm in tears, his season could be over here.


Winter Ronaldo is coming


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Barca are fucked defensively now. Probs be a long lay off too. Shame. Arsenal fans should enjoy their final 3 months of Vermaelen. 

Easy enough game for us. That much possession in an away CL match is embarrassing. Not as embarrassing as Evra though. Fucking hell. Aside from that goal I thought we played well and did what was needed but nothing more. Rafael's had a strong run of games defensively which is promising. Fletcher looked a bit off the pace but that's to be expected. Anderson was ight. Cleverly was brilliant I thought. Rooney's controlled 3 matches in a week now since his return. RVP looked more like a team player than a lone ranger. Fortunate with the first but the second was great. Hernandez was a non factor. We really lack width without Young and Valencia. Didn't hurt us tonight but it did against Spurs and it will vs Newcastle if Valencia isn't fit. Hopefully this will give Fergie confidence to play Cleverly, Anderson and Fletcher more in the league and not rely on Carrick every game. Scholes and Cleverly in the middle on Sunday would be dandy with Kagawa coming back in for Hernandez and hopefully Valencia on the right too.

That abysmal dive needs bringing up too. United player does that and everyone is all over him. Worst dive I've seen in a long time. ITV just totally looked over it too.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What's wrong with Young?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*DHL are one of United's sponsors. They need to deliver some players.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*






Damm, that was nasty.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

OK Seriously you guys need stop posting that shit, I've seen Puyol's brokn arm on the past 3 pages and quite honestly it's makiing me feel pretty fucking sick

Ideally Benfica and CSKA will draw both there game against eachother or both teams could win one and lose one because let's face it with or without Puyol Barca are going to demolish us in both games and if that were to happen then we have an excellent chance of qualification, the away game to Benfica will be tough but if we play like we did tonight then we should be able to take at least a point and then that leaves us with the home game against CSKA which we should win 

Will be very suprised if Celtic aren't in Euro after Christmas


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I didn't know that it was already posted, my bad.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> OK Seriously you guys need stop posting that shit, I've seen Puyol's brokn arm on the past 3 pages and quite honestly it's makiing me feel pretty fucking sick
> 
> Ideally Benfica and CSKA will draw both there game against eachother or both teams could win one and lose one because let's face it with or without Puyol Barca are going to demolish us in both games and if that were to happen then we have an excellent chance of qualification, the away game to Benfica will be tough but if we play like we did tonight then we should be able to take at least a point and then that leaves us with the home game against *CSKA* which we should win
> 
> Will be very suprised if Celtic aren't in Euro after Christmas


I thought you had Spartak!

It was great to see Celtic get an away win and give themselves a chance at getting through. Benfica away will be tough though. A point there will be a major bonus just to keep Benfica from getting the three.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> This made me laugh. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Winter Ronaldo is coming


i tend to block those out

like when we tied against genk last season

i dont even know what a genk is

also, i'll agree. Im rather sick of seeing those pictures of puyol snapping too


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dull game, 3 points main thing, Evra can't defend for shit (but we already knew that), Van Persie has brought his gift/curse of onemanteam-itis with him to Man United.

And that's the end of that chapter.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

all this racism against evra is making me sick

im complaining to the FA if youre not careful


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca shouldn't worry because they have the MASH


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WHAT THE FUCK @ BATE?

And nasty injury for Puyol.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

could quite well be career done depending how bad it is.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

rofl Bayern, didn't expect that from BATE.

Unfortunate for Puyol, looks a nasty one. 

Good win for us in Romania, a midfield combo of Fletcher/Anderson/Cleverly is pretty promising.


----------



## DoctorOThuganomics

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Still buzzing from the game last night. What a result for Celtic. Everyone had written us off, too. Fantastic!

And, why the fuck are Fraser Forster and Gary Hooper constantly being overlooked for the England squad. Give Hoops a chance, he'll score. And Fraser Forster is better than Rob Green and that young guy Butland.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Looks like Puyol will only miss 6 weeks. That's good news as I really thought it was going to be much longer.


----------



## CGS

Great news about Puyol I expected that to pretty much end his season or most of his season anyway


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

does this mean a masch/song cb pairing at the clasico?

:jaydamn


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

He broke his arm for fuck sake - It's not going have any major long term impact on him as a footballer, and those injuries will always normally looks worse when you see them happening.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

it's a dislocated elbow


----------



## Rock&Austin

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Horrible injury for Puyol hopefully he will get back soon. Glad its a dislocation rather then a break. Get well soon lad.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Great news about Puyol I expected that to pretty much end his season or most of his season anyway


He's not going to call it quits until he is 40, which is his goal. You could saw both of Puyols legs off and he'd still be determined to play. The most inspirational player I have ever seen.



Mr. Snrub said:


> does this mean a masch/song cb pairing at the clasico?
> 
> :jaydamn


It will be, it sucks because we will probably lose the game. But a 5 point lead will still be good.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

After the embarrassing display against Chelsea, I hope we can get back into the line.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal will comfortably win. Probably score in the first 15 minutes.

Also - Dolce & Gabbana, who's that in your avatar? She's really cute, but at the same time she looks about 14 :jimmysaville


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> Arsenal will comfortably win. Probably score in the first 15 minutes.
> 
> Also - Dolce & Gabbana, who's that in your avatar? She's really cute, *but at the same time she looks about 14 :jimmysaville*


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

There's nothing more promising than the combination of Hazard/Bosscar/Mata. I hope Oscar gets a good run of games. Nice to see super Frank assisting last night and even better seeing Mata scoring two AWAY from home. Hopefully this could be the begining of greater things to come.

Excited for tonight's Man City vs Dortmund. Should be an excellent game of football.

Btw, happy for Puyol. One of the players I've high respect for.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Diaby is out for three weeks. Wilshere isn't fit yet. Rosicky is still injured. All of this points to one man... :sad:

Save us, Le Coq...


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Coquelin is promising, good energy, think he'll do fine along Arteta.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fancy PSG to win at Porto tonight .


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a goal from El Shaarawy!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

youngest milan goalscorer in the cl i believe now


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany (C), Nastasic, Clichy, Garcia, Yaya, Nasri, Silva, Aguero, Dzeko

lovely


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Abbiati reallu pulled off some magnificent saves in that match. Massive win the Milan. Desperately needed it.

Looking forward to some City vs Dortmund now.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pissed that Mertesacker out due to illness but thrilled to see Ramsey on the bench.

Good move :wenger


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Dortmund taking over Manchester today. Expecting them to comfortably outsing City tonight whatever the outcome, remember them being superb vocally against Arsenal last season.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Santi is bossing this game, rather he was in the midfield with Arteta.

Wasted on the wings he is.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hart is a beast. Saved the game 4 times until now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This is a fucking joke. Hate Joe Hart.


----------



## kingfunkel

How does Gervinho keep scoring? He's shite.... rapid but shite :/


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How the fucking fuck is this 0-0. Dortmund should have 4-5. City have had chances too. Great game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

is joe hart still overrated and a product of the english marketing machine?


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No doubt Cazorla will leave at the end of this season, probably as soon as January.

Too much class for such a shit team.


----------



## Andre

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> is joe hart still overrated and a product of the english marketing machine?


A little bit.

Kicking isn't great and he often has weak handling/parries too much. 

Phenomenal in one on ones and has top class reflexes and agility. Good international keeper, not world class by any stretch of the imagination which is often claimed.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lol at the Tyler saying the germans lack "steel"

Why have Mario Gotze when you have BRAVE PHIL JONES


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

All the plaudits going to Joe Hart but Jaime Lannister is having a solid goalkeeping performance for Dortmund.


----------



## kingfunkel

TheF1BOB said:


> No doubt Cazorla will leave at the end of this season, probably as soon as January.
> 
> Too much class for such a shit team.


Doubt it. Where would he go? A Manchester club?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking Rodwell.. again!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This should be so much more. Hart again.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ROLLS REUS


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Super melee from the Dortmund fans the minute the goal went in, prayed they'd score in the second half when they were attacking their end just to see the reaction.

Actually playing some very impressive stuff considering how much of the play City usually enjoy at home, but can't shake the ever growing nagging feeling all these missed chances are just setting up for a late City goal or two.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

mentally fragile and scared of the big stage.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This is hurting my brain.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Segunda Caida said:


> but can't shake the ever growing nagging feeling all these missed chances are just setting up for a late City goal or two.


Mystic Meg has nothing on me it seems..


----------



## kingfunkel

That awarding of a penalty is a joke. Are you meant to run and lean with your arms beside you body? The ball just hit his arm unintentionally. It was blasted from a yard away and was going straight at the goalkeeper.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

A 101 in why you must take your chances.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



kingfunkel said:


> That awarding of a penalty is a joke. Are you meant to run and lean with your arms beside you body? The ball just hit his arm unintentionally. It was blasted from a yard away and was going straight at the goalkeeper.


He shouldn't have arms. Clearly.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Always funny when Man Utd fans complain when other teams get pens.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

where was this outrage when the ball hit micah's leg, then his hand. i remember quite a few saying if your arms are away from the body you're always risking it. you can't have it hit that far away from your body and then be surprised when it's called a penalty.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Delighted for the win but worried when inevitably Cazorla gets injured or dropped (to get some rest).

Without him, we don't win games like we did tonight.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Joe Hart put on the best performance I have seen in a long time. 8-9 times from every angle. Top form. Even say the best performance of his career. Defense were all horrible, Kompany is great but had probably his worst game in the season so far, Rodwell was horrendous. Great to see Mario scoring the equalizer, he needed it. Penalty was 100% justified BTW.

Someone has the "trash talk" gif after the penalty?


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dzeko was horrible and Balo came in too late. Completely knew he would score the last 10 mins and Hart was in GOAT mode. Beautiful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

would be dropping vinny vs sunderland. honestly looks incredibly unfit and sluggish. been our worst defender. only problem is he's our only right footed cb (god no not playing kolo). bemusing to shove rodwell, on cl debut, into such a big game, when he has milner on the bench. only makes one mistake, and it costs us a goal. done that a couple of times. silva got muscled out of the game after nasri went off, dzeko and kun got shit all service all night, clichy looked vulnerable. zaba and hart were superb, yaya injured at the beginning of the second half. dire performance after half time, didn't deserve a point, shouldn't have given away a penalty/taken their chances.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



kingfunkel said:


> Doubt it. Where would he go? A Manchester club?


Madrid when they realize it was a mistake to buy Modric.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> where was this outrage when the ball hit micah's leg, then his hand. i remember quite a few saying if your arms are away from the body you're always risking it. you can't have it hit that far away from your body and then be surprised when it's called a penalty.


Pretty sure I was saying it wasn't a penalty.

Hart was incredible tonight. City shouldn't be too concerned, defensively they're struggling, but Kompany will come good and it's not like any PL club is capable of playing the way Dortmund do anyways.

Whichever two teams get out of this group can win it.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't see City getting out of the group now . 


Have to win at least one of home to Real or away to Dort and I can't see either at this point.


----------



## kingfunkel

TheF1BOB said:


> Madrid when they realize it was a mistake to buy Modric.


They would of bought him earlier if they were. Madrid/Barca etc have known about Cazorla for about 5-7 years.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Switched off after Lewandowski missed his chance. City equaliser was always going to happen.

Dortmund fans were amazing.










Oh, and 'dat Malaga. Saviola and JOAQUIN tearing up the place.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wasn't a pen at all, horrible decision, happy with our win though, FOD the goalscoring machine.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*City are getting incredibly annoying at nicking points from games they deserve nothing from. Brilliant showing from Dortmund. May as well give Hart a lifelong contract after keeping you in the CL. Incredible performance. Don't get why Mancini is so insistent on 3-5-2. Leaves them so open defensively. Fuck has happened to Kompany? Looked incredible average all season. Was Toure sick or something? Looked really off the pace all match. Rodwell shouldn't be forced into games like this at this stage. Not doing him any good putting him in over his head. Really harsh penalty call I thought. Barely any time to get his arm out of the way if he wanted to and it's not that far stretched out to be a handball. *


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> A little bit.
> 
> Kicking isn't great and he often has weak handling/parries too much.
> 
> Phenomenal in one on ones and has top class reflexes and agility. Good international keeper, not world class by any stretch of the imagination which is often claimed.


This. Hart is a very good keeper who occasionally has brilliant matches.
If 100 players are world class (a good cut off point I think) then he is not one of them.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck did Joe Hart ever stand on his head today. He is the only reason City got even a point out of today's game. Borussia easily could have had 3 or 4.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> How does Gervinho keep scoring? He's shite.... rapid but shite :/


He's brainless at times but the man is far from shite. A very dangerous player.


----------



## kingfunkel

Henry Hill said:


> He's brainless at times but the man is far from shite. A very dangerous player.


Might have went a bit overboard but his first touch at time is awful, at times can't even dribble straight, he may possibly be blind and someone needs to teach him the offside rule.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



kingfunkel said:


> Might have went a bit overboard but his first touch at time is awful, at times can't even dribble straight, he may possibly be blind and someone needs to teach him the offside rule.


Yeah but he can also contribute some magical stuff when he doesn't have to think too hard about what he's doing. Shite is when you contribute nothing at top class level, Downing for example.


----------



## kingfunkel

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah but he can also contribute some magical stuff when he doesn't have to think too hard about what he's doing. Shite is when you contribute nothing at top class level, Downing for example.


When I called him shite, it was more through annoyance at what I just seen him do. He's too inconsistent for my liking.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well no arguments there. I can imagine Arsenal fans finding him infuriating.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Don't see how it wasn't a penalty, it was a clear extended, open hand. Intentional or not, that's 100% penalty.


IncapableNinja said:


>


Awesome. Hopefully Mancini opens 4-4-2 against Sunderland with Kun and Balotelli.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Damn, how the hell did we not win?? six times a player of us was alone in front of the keeper and we only manage 1 goal. Has little to do with the penalty (who is debatable imo).


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tevez should not be on the bench for games like that. Absolutely brilliant popcorn clash though.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Never ceases to amuse me.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nothing amusing about leaving your best player on the bench.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I was talking about the Balotelli gif.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My bad. 

It was pretty funny though not as class as when some keeper tried to intimidate Ibrahimovic like that last year. Forgotten the game but he went mad.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Balotelli and Ibrahomovic on the pitch at the same time lol, it's bound to happen.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



sliplink said:


> Damn, how the hell did we not win?? six times a player of us was alone in front of the keeper and we only manage 1 goal. Has little to do with the penalty (who is debatable imo).


I respect this Dortmund fan. He knows that the reason his team did not pick up the 3 points is a combination of poor finishing and a keeper in ridiculous form.

Dortmund should not have let it come down to that penalty. Plain and simple.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Balotelli and Ibrahomovic on the pitch at the same time lol, it's bound to happen.


Used to be team mates at Inter.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Henry Hill said:


> My bad.
> 
> It was pretty funny though not as class as when some keeper tried to intimidate Ibrahimovic like that last year. Forgotten the game but he went mad.


It was Cesar in the Milan derby last year.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Souness can be annoying but he nailed the Ronaldo/Messi debate. People don't really appreciate just how incredible they are, Ronaldo probably more so. I'd throw Iniesta in the mix too. You could be looking at the two best players to ever play the game - On a weekly basis they just tear apart top level opposition, their consistency is like nothing I've ever seen. 

That hat-trick was all kinds of incredible. 158 in 154, outrageous.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Souness can be annoying but he nailed the Ronaldo/Messi debate. People don't really appreciate just how incredible they are, Ronaldo probably more so. I'd throw Iniesta in the mix too. You could be looking at the two best players to ever play the game - On a weekly basis they just tear apart top level opposition, their consistency is like nothing I've ever seen.
> 
> That hat-trick was all kinds of incredible. 158 in 154, outrageous.


You have to keep in mind Messi is still probably 3-4 years away from his peak. He's definitely been off form these days though, his girlfriend is pregnant and I think she is due pretty soon. It's been obvious last 3 games or so that Messi's head is elsewhere. Still managed a good 5 or 6 assists though. 

I didn't see any of the games today, kind of wish I saw City and BVB though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> You have to keep in mind Messi is still probably 3-4 years away from his peak. He's definitely been off form these days though, his girlfriend is pregnant and I think she is due pretty soon. It's been obvious last 3 games or so that Messi's head is elsewhere. Still managed a good 5 or 6 assists though.
> 
> I didn't see any of the games today, kind of wish I saw City and BVB though.


Barring any injury problems Messi really should down as the best ever. I'm not sure if it's really possible for him to improve much more than what he has done, or if it's possible for any human to top that. Even maintaining it would be incredible.

I do have slight concerns about the amount of games he's in recent seasons. He's not the physical freak Ronaldo is and I hope his body holds up. His skill is just so far beyond that of any player I've seen, it's almost unfair.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ronaldo is better than messi.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:messi


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck, in form Ronaldo is going to go for 5 million on FIFA 13. Fuck.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How would someone even get that many coins on Ultimate Team?


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



God™ said:


> Fuck, in form Ronaldo is going to go for 5 million on FIFA 13. Fuck.


:lmao What the Fuck?????


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shame Dortmund didn't put City away, they should've. Pen was soft, very soft but unfortunately it's still a pen. Kompany is struggling with the 3-5-2, as is City as a whole, so long may that continue


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I thought Dortmund were going to win. What a shame.

It is great that Puyol's injury isn't that severe. I though he was going to be out longer.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund should have won, but they have only themselves to blame. They payed the price for not taking their chances. Much like Bayern Munich last season against Chelsea lol. I don't think the penalty was a penalty, but Dortmund should have buried it before that


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck why would anyone sell IF Ronaldo on UT.

Get that badboy on Ebay and get some real cash money , fucking dorks.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Great win for Madrid last night, amazing goal by Benzema and brilliant hat-trick bt the best in the world.*


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I respect this Dortmund fan. He knows that the reason his team did not pick up the 3 points is a combination of poor finishing and a keeper in ridiculous form.
> 
> Dortmund should not have let it come down to that penalty. Plain and simple.


Most of the Dortmund Supporters will probably say it by now.

This is our "sickness" for the last 3 years. Since Klopp is our coach, we have lots and lots of chances and most of the time we score 2-4 times a game. But there are allways some games, where the ball just doesn't want to cross the line. Remember last season our games against Arsenal and Marseille. Or the year before against Paris and Sevilla in Euro-League. Somehow it's allways crunch-time where we "fail" (not really the right word to describe it, considering how we outclassed top-notch teams).

No hating on Klopp, though. He brought life to a club who was financially and mentally completly down. He has a contract for another 4 years and we'll win the big one eventually.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Okay so Ronaldo has bagged in 4 goals already in the Champions League after just two games. Incredible. He'll give Messi a run for his money this time around seeing the latter has dominated the scoring charts for the past 3 or 4 seasons. Would be interesting. I think the Ballon'd Or would be pretty tight this year. Fancy Ronaldo to win it, but surely Messi will be his main antagonist. He's still the man to beat. Casillas and Iniesta are fair shout outs too. Can't wait to see what pans out.


----------



## kingfunkel

Abk&#153;;12093686 said:


> I think the Ballon'd Or would be pretty tight this year. Fancy Ronaldo to win it, but surely Messi will be his main antagonist. He's still the man to beat. Casillas and Iniesta are fair shout outs too. Can't wait to see what pans out.


For my money it's between Iniesta and Messi.

Iniesta for his season form and his displays in the euros. Although if I remember correctly he missed a fair few games through injury since January.

Messi - broke Muller's record. Top goalscorer in league and European top leagues. His all round play was great from assisting, creating chances, movement and how he gets into the game.

Ronaldo - won La liga. Scored massive amount of goals but was outscored by messi also Messi had more assists. Had a poor euro but with 1 good game and 1 decent.

I can't see past Messi. Only reason Iniesta won UEFA player of the year was because of the European championship.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I definitely would not be surprised if the final would be a Clasico this time with the form Ronaldo's on or at least Madrid making it to the final if Barca's defensive woes come back to bite them in the ass. Would personally want to see a meeting between Chelsea and Arsenal in a 'showdown of the London clubs at Wembley' for some reason.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If we get to the Wembley final, our home away from home, we'd... lose, because teams don't win finals at home in the Champions League :robben


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If only we still had Drogba, that guy scored at Wembley for fun

But looking back at our Champions league history, that guy got sent off in huge games pretty damn often. Seems nostalgia and that final run made most people forget that

As for the classico final, people have been predicting it since 2009, hell last year everyone and their grandma thought it would come down to Real and Barca

And then it was Chelsea vs Bayern :torres

For some reason, I cant see it happening. But i will bet Madrid will be at the final this year


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid will probably win it this year. Which sucks. I like their drought.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh hey downing did something.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

On the plus side it's in the Europa League so :downing still hasn't done anything in the Prem yet.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DI NATALEEEEE, italian god with a beautiful finish.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

COATES


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lovely headed finish by Coates into his own goal.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This Liverpool match is a disgrace to the art of defending. So much time and space... disgraceful.

Makes for a good match mind you. :suarez1


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Okay so Ronaldo has bagged in 4 goals already in the Champions League after just two games. Incredible. He'll give Messi a run for his money this time around seeing the latter has dominated the scoring charts for the past 3 or 4 seasons. Would be interesting. I think the Ballon'd Or would be pretty tight this year. Fancy Ronaldo to win it, but surely Messi will be his main antagonist. He's still the man to beat. Casillas and Iniesta are fair shout outs too. Can't wait to see what pans out.


Pirlo should be right up there, he's revitalized two fallen Giants in Juventus and Italy.

On the other hand, this is Action Man's best ever year by far. He's been excellent in every competition.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^Action Man?


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> ^Action Man?


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh I see. 

Agree, it's been business as ususal for ihm


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Henry Hill said:


> Pirlo should be right up there, he's revitalized two fallen Giants in Juventus and Italy.
> 
> On the other hand, this is Action Man's best ever year by far. He's been excellent in every competition.


Yeah.

Think Ronaldo will take it now. He been fantastic this year. He has also performed in the big games.

I will be happy as long as Messi doesn't win it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Messi wins it every year because hes the best on earth. simple as that. in terms of the best football player, its messi

very few matches where he cant make an impact. 

Ronaldo comes close but id still rank him slightly below Messi

Thats just in terms of raw ability ofcourse. if its based on effectiveness over the season, trophies, big matches, international duty, i think it should come down to Ronaldo, Pirlo, Iniesta, Messi and maybe Casillas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

messi cos he performed the best out of anyone this year. i don't care what barcelona won and didn't win as a team, as an individual it was messi. penaldo 2nd and someone else 3rd.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

anyone else hear about the memo UEFA sent to managers asking them to act like the europa league isnt a piece of shit by using words like 'prestigious'?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Until they offer a more sensible amount of prize money - nobody is really going to take it that seriously. £50m for winning the Champions League, and what, £10m tops for winning the Europa?


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

In terms of raw ability I'd rank Ibrahimovic higher than anyone. One of the strongest and most skillful players on the planet. Not to mention an excellent footballing brain. 

The thing with Messi winning is that he wasn't at the Euros where Ronaldo, Iniesta and Pirlo all performed excellently. So how do you compare them accurately when 3 of the 4 have been to a massive International competition and one of them hasn't. 

It'll come down to the usual duo though because of their mass commercial appeal. This is why Nedved and Schevchenko had to settle for the Ballon D'Or instead of World Player of the Year.

@Europa League - Should take the same format as the FA Cup. It's never going to be that prestigious anymore owing to the current Champions League line-up so they might as well have some fun with it.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Have not seen the match but we are so poor defensively, it's really annoying. I would've been happy with the draw but I guess it wasn't meant to be. I did catch the goals though and apart from the coates own goal (what the fuck was he doing?), they were all quite nice from both sides. The suarez free kick was amazing. Need to get a result against Anzi, which won't be easy. Can only hope. 

Found shelvey's goal celebration quite funny.

:lmao


----------



## CGS

Redead said:


> anyone else hear about the memo UEFA sent to managers asking them to act like the europa league isnt a piece of shit by using words like 'prestigious'?


I'm with Henry hill on this it may as well become a straight knock out competition really and truly. It's not treated important therefore no one really cares about it bar the teams who rarely hit Europe. 

As for yesterday the goals we let in were all weak as hell especially the first one just let the walk through us. We really need to tighten up


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

solution to europa league not being taken seriously:

if you win, you get a champions league place

simple as that


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Less teams.
Two-legged knockout all the way to the final.
Name change to UEFA Cup/ Konami Cup.
Automatic qualification to the CL group stages for the winner.
Stop managers spouting out platitudes pre-game and instead force them to cut intense promos on anybody that has irked them during the build up.

Moar like this:






Remember totally spazzing out when Geli nodded in from the Gary Mac ball into the DANGER ZONE.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Teams like Bilbao and some other spanish teams take the Europa league very seriously. Look at last season for example, some Bilbao players were crying when they lost the final.


----------



## CGS

Redead said:


> solution to europa league not being taken seriously:
> 
> if you win, you get a champions league place
> 
> simple as that


I'd throw into that as well take out the 3rd place champion Leagues loser place as well. Then maybe it won't feel second class to the champions league


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> solution to europa league not being taken seriously:
> 
> if you win, you get a champions league place
> 
> simple as that


absolutely. and this is the only way.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

AC milan are now worthy contenders of the champions league. They beat Zenit with hulk. Now everyone must take us serious. Because if you don't prepare to feel the striking prowess of the prodigy of El Sharaawy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FORZA MILAN~!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm loving the euro experience, probably because of where we were just 2 years ago. The winners should definitely get a Champions League spot. If you win the euro league you're more than qualified for the CL. Last nights game was awesome, dominant performance against the top seeds in the group. Should be favourites for it now. Hopefully it becomes a very good cup run.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> AC milan are now worthy contenders of the champions league. They beat Zenit with hulk. Now everyone must take us serious. Because if you don't prepare to feel the striking prowess of the prodigy of El Sharaawy.


Well that settles it. El Sharaawy to PSG in January.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

honestly, throwing in champions league places for the winner may make it seem second rate, but we know thats true anyways. 

it would definitely add a new and exciting dynamic to the season, seeing less familiar sides fight and claw their way to the champions league one match at a time


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I was at anfield for the Udinese game (stag do, didn't pay for ticket), and it's as shit as I remembered. The amount of abuse Dowing gets is incredible considering he's one of their players. Di Natale was a joy to watch and made the experience worthwhile I suppose.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> It's not treated important therefore no one really cares about it bar the teams who rarely hit Europe.


It's just the UK teams that don't treat it important.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> It's just the UK teams that don't treat it important.


Think you mean English teams

Remember when Celtic got to the UEFA Cup final in 03, there were Celtic fans without tickets sleeping on the streets of Sevilla just to watch the match in a bar it meant that much to us.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If City cant massacre Ajax tonight they really should give up on this 'champions league football' deal and donate it to the 5th place team. Also bobby should get the sack

Hope we can get all three points tonight, but it wont be easy. Shakhtar's form is terrifying


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hoping Chelsea/Shakhtar draw and Juve get the win over Nordsjælland as we do need it big time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

might be a bit difficult to beat ajax tonight


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

and thats another thing

united always gets shit teams in its draws, why does it always make hard work of them?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

idc how much we beat ajax by, as long as we beat them


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> *If City cant massacre Ajax tonight* they really should give up on this 'champions league football' deal and donate it to the 5th place team. Also bobby should get the sack
> 
> Hope we can get all three points tonight, but it wont be easy. Shakhtar's form is terrifying


City play Ajax tomorrow.

TBH, i'd settle for a draw at Shakhtar. They are a very dangerous team. Shakhtar are undefeated this season, winning 12 out of 12 league games with a goal difference of +32 already. Just seen that makes 21 consecutive victories in the league for them.

I'd settle for a draw here, then hopefully we beat them at the Bridge


----------



## Josh

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

shakhtar paying $2.40 for a win :mark: 

and $3.40 for a draw :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

team will probably be something like this today

lindegaard

rafael wootton evans buttner

cleverley fletcher anderson

nani hernandez kagawa​

cant see this being an comfortable game


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Playing Huntelaar, Afellay and Farfan after getting beat by Norwich :jaydamn not looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Don't forget Holtby aswell, really impressive player who's developing well.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gonna be hard to win out there tonight. But I think we have a chance, as our form is good as anybody's right now. A draw would be fine though. But we should aim for the win, because we still got to go to the Juventus Stadium.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

"Celtic, like Barcelona, are more than a football club. Our clubs are a symbol of a culture and community that has not always been made welcome in their respective countries." - Xavi Hernandez 2004

Well if we're going to have any hope of winning tonight then we need Hooper to play like Henrik Larsson, Samaras to play like Bobby Lennox, Ambrose to play like Billy McNeill, Forrest to play like Jimmy Johnstone, Emilo to play like Tommy Gemmel and then hope Barcelona are having a bad day


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Xavi's is spot on there. Both clubs mirror each other in certain aspects.


Anyway i can't wait to hear Roy Keane's take on fergie/Rio tonight.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Hope Man Utd win the game tonight.*


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Going to be tough for us tonight. A trip to Shaktar is a bitch at the best of times, but we surely have to rest a few witth United X 2 coming up in the next week or so. If he's fit enough would like to see Sturridge start up front, realistically going to need at least one of MOZASCAR rested, so would imagine Bertrand might come in. Lampard will probably start and We may even have an appearence from the lesser-spotted Marin if I am lucky. Azpillicueta is likely as well.

Either that or we will just go full strength and be knakered for United. I reckon we will draw.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The League Cup game vs United is the least of the next three games. So we need to go hard in the game tonight and the game on Sunday.

Mikel Lampard
Moses Mata Marin
Torres​
I would go with that tonight. Try to use the wings to stretch the game and get some crosses in for Torres who is not bad in the air. If it's not going well, then bring on Hazard. Would keep Oscar out of the game tonight.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think you are probably right if we don't play Moazascar then I think we will line up in a more conventional 4-3-3 with Moses and either Marin/Bertrand playing more like wingers than usual. Would really like to see Sturridge start either tonight or in the League Cup though. If he goes in Janurary I can forsee us paying over the odds for a striker in January (again) and simultaniously pissing off Torres if we get one who is actually any good.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sturridge will definitely play in the League Cup game. Wouldn't mind seeing him tonight either. All Sturridge has to do is buy into the philosophy of linking up with MAZACAR and not look for goal at every opportunity and he'll knock Torres out of the first team, because ability wise he is a lot better than this Torres we have.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> team will probably be something like this today
> 
> lindegaard
> 
> rafael wootton evans buttner
> 
> cleverley fletcher anderson
> 
> nani hernandez kagawa​
> 
> cant see this being an comfortable game



We'll scrape it 2-1 or it'll be 2-2 by resting some key players which will all seem pointless when chelsea beat us anyway.


----------



## Craig

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I've got a strange feeling Celtic/Barca will be 1-1 tonight. If so I'm up £50.

If by some miracle Celtic win I'm up £220.

If Barca win... well shit.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I would be absolutely astonished if Celtic get anything other than a significant shitting upon. Good luck anyway man.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The only way We can get anything out of the Barca game is if we just have a go at them, if we just stick 10 behind the ball then it will be a cricket score

We're dangerous from set-peices so if we press them and get some corners and free-kicks then we've got chances for some goals with our height advantage in the area and we got somebody who can get goal's from free-kicks in Charlie Mulgrew


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think it might be time to put Valdes on the bench. 

PINTO to GOAT today. Please.


----------



## Craig

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> I would be absolutely astonished if Celtic get anything other than a significant shitting upon. Good luck anyway man.


:mon

I dunno, I've seen people saying Barca 5 Celtic 1 which is just laughable, if we lose it'll be by 1 goal. Now the home game on the other hand, now there's the real interesting one.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Valdes - Adriano Bartra Mascherano Alba - Xavi Song Iniesta - Pedro Messi Alexis

Wow actually playing the one fit CB on the team. Derp derp.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*:jaydamn at the back 4 we're probably gonna play tonight. Need to have enough of the big guns out up top for this anything close to comfortable but lol at the idea of Utd winning a match comfortably right now.

Draw would be a very good result for Chelsea away to Donetsk. Defeat kinda puts a lot of pressure on them to pick something up in the away leg to Juve which isn't a position they want to be in.*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tonight's Celtic XI

------------Forster---------------
Lustig----Wilson---Ambrose----Izzy
Brown---Wanyama---Ledley---Mulgrew
-----------Samaras---------------
-----------Hooper---------------

Would of preferred to have Mulgrew at CB instead of Wilson with Sammy on the left and have Kayal partnering Ledley in the middle with Wanyama protecting the back 4.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cech, Ivanovic, D Luiz, Terry (c), Cole; Mikel, Lampard; Ramires, Oscar, Mata; Torres

Ramires possibly on the right is so meh. Should have just had him on the bench and thrown Moses or Marin a bone.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> De Gea; Rafael, Carrick, Evans, Buttner; Fletcher; Cleverley, Kagawa; Rooney; Hernandez, Van Persie.
> United subs: Johnstone, Ferdinand, Anderson, Giggs, Nani, Young & Welbeck.


very surprised at that


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Carrick at CB? Oh dear god. At least we've got the big guns out up top. Hopefully we can get the job done quickly enough and give Rooney and RVP a rest for Sunday. Hope Chicarito can bag a few goals too.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck does Ando have to do, i thought he would have started this one.

Nani and Young on the bench will be useful if we need to use the flanks at any time. Also we'll concede atleast 2.

Kagawa will be quiet again tonight thanks to been misused, he should be starting at the top of the diamond and drop chico/rooney with ando in kagawa's current position.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Really would have liked to have seen Moses/Marin get a start. Strong line up, but I really don't want Mata/Oscar/Torres to be at all tired for United.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> Really would have liked to have seen Moses/Marin get a start. Strong line up, but I really don't want Mata/Oscar/Torres to be at all tired for United.


I hate this tired shit they're pro athletes playing 2 games in a week is not difficult, the travel fair enough.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We should be winning this but the back four doesn't bring too much confidence. Still, the attacking threat is there and if we dominate midfield and create chances, we should be fine.

*Edit:* What the fuck was that? We concede first... again and in just over a minute. Pathetic.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

hope barca beat celtic tonight, probaly be about 4-1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic are going to get bossed.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:hesk2 :hesk2 :hesk2 :carrick


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

God help us vs chelsea.

Have we went ahead at old trafford this season except for the COC game?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck me this is gonna be a long night


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That really was a pathetic start. Better pick things up. None of that zombie football shit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Urgh...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Urgh...


Same feeling bro.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So afterall the talk there's 5 minutes gone and Celtic are so far the only British team to be keeping a clean sheet tonight :lmao

Although we've barely touched the fucking ball


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Braga parking the fooking bus now and can't blame them.

Please Smalling or Vidic hurry up back.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I really miss the Vidic of old. 

We look flat at the moment. Hope United kick into gear soon.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Torres WOATING like hell.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Foreshadowed said:


> I really miss the Vidic of old.
> 
> We look flat at the moment. Hope United kick into gear soon.


Imo we should have went with a familiar united formation and 1 or 2 from young, nani and valencia should have started.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah, I'd liked to have seen Nani start today. He looked lively when he came on against Stoke and needs to prove something after being left out of the team a lot.

There's just no flow to our game at the moment, no creativity, no spark. Very sluggish opening 15 minutes to the game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lamps off with an injury.

:hazard on. C'mon MAZACAR.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

GOAL GOAL GOAL GOAL GOAL

1-0 CELTIC


FUCKING YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic wtf :lol

We're shit can't deny that tonight Joel, POOR US.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It was an own goal pretty sure. 

Typical defence.


----------



## Shepard

I knew i made the right choice watching this game. Shame my flatmate has a bet on all the English teams to lose :hendo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WOWWWWWWW :lmao


Congrats chelsea on your 6-0 win on sunday. Way tooooo easy for braga.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hahaha good on you Celtic! Would love to be proved wrong on the result for you guys.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

2-0 down :lmao

Carrick owned completely. Great goal.

We look like a pack of fucking corpses out there. Can't defend, can't play fast football, can't create anything. No spark, no creativity. Shocking.

Make a change now Ferguson as this formation clearly isn't working. Bring on Nani.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

AH HAHAHAHAHA take that you Man Utd pieces of shit :darren


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This referee is an asshole.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao at the Braga fan with the beard and scarf 

WTF is happening tonight


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Tomkin said:


> :lmao at the Braga fan with the beard and scarf
> 
> WTF is happening tonight


:carrick and zombie football.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Birmingham City also 3 goals down tonight after 18 mins :bridge

Fuck off :javy


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If we don't get a new striker in January, then we aint winning shit.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

English football is a joke :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Birmingham City also 3 goals down tonight after 18 mins :bridge
> 
> Fuck off :javy


To millwall of all teams aswell.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKKKKKK


CRY Egame CRY enaldo

Great header from Samaras.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We look completely incompetent on the Braga corners. Are the team even awake as their reactions to the short corners are so slow.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This ref needs to fuck off.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Kagawa plays like a nervous school kid half the time for us.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> CRY Egame CRY enaldo
> 
> Great header from Samaras.


TBF it will probably go down as a Masch own goal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WOATerlona.

I need talk like but yano :fergie.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

There is a reason why Samaras is known as the uncut diamond around these parts...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Starting to play well now, if only Rio had started.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No Chelsea fan better defend Torres ever again.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We need Young/Nani on second half. Poor Kagawa, playing out of position yet again and playing much deeper. He really needs to start getting game time behind the striker but I guess he'll have to wait for that opportunity with Van Persie and Rooney showing a solid partnership the last few matches.

I'd have also started Anderson along with Cleverley. Why Anderson hasn't started is beyond me.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Foreshadowed said:


> We need Young/Nani on second half. Poor Kagawa, playing out of position yet again and playing much deeper. He really needs to start getting game time behind the striker but I guess he'll have to wait for that opportunity with Van Persie and Rooney showing a solid partnership the last few matches.
> 
> I'd have also started Anderson along with Cleverley. Why Anderson hasn't started is beyond me.


Took a few knocks has Kagawa.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yep, I can see Kagawa coming off for the second half. He's actually looked good these last 10-15 minutes.

We've looked decent since conceding two goals but still, very poor overall. Rafael have been our only decent defender.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

jesus fucking christ GIVE US HALFTIME


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I love Oscar, but fuck he can be sloppy at times.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca level, it's been coming.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hairdryer time :fergie.

Be intresting to see how fergie sugarcoats this performance and potential defeat.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Even Brave Villa and lolerpool could do better than Man U and Chelsea are tonight. :jay2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we're trying the best we can against SHAKTARLONA


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Safe to say i'll be putting money on united going a goal or 2 down every week from now on.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Half time, 2-1. The positive... getting one goal. The negative... getting one goal and conceding two. Urgh.

The only players that can leave with some dignity from their performance is Rafael, Kagawa (for the last 10-15 minutes), Rooney and Chicharito. Van Persie has been okay also. Other than that, we've been very slow, sluggish and sloppy. The 3 S's I always seem to repeat time and time again during a United match this season. Our home form has completely dipped over the past 12 months. 2 seasons ago, it was a fortress but now, anyone can leave with something.

I know there are still 45 minutes left but still, what a disappointment. Why are we doing this? Starting so slow, conceding stupid goals from abysmal defending and then realising we have to suddenly play better. It's getting repetitive and ridiculous and needs to stop. Otherwise, we're completely fucked when we travel to Stamford Bridge.

I can see Kagawa coming off at some point with Nani or Young coming on. The formation needs to change also. We're at home so why utilize the diamond formation? Just go with our width, which is far more dangerous.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Swimming with SHARKHTS :torres


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just checked the scores. Fair play to Celtic getting a goal against Barca. Shame Barca got one back and I think Barca will end up winning but even if Celtic lose they can take a lot of heart out of this.

Oh and :lol at Man Utd and Chelsea


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


>


That was Dawn of the Dead the Man United version.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can't deal with this Torres shit anymore. He is stopping us from being one of the best teams around. And this faith in him is pissing me off. It's like the only way he won't play is if he breaks his leg. He was always injured for Liverpool, why is he never injured anymore?! Is this punishment for all the wrong we have done?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I always found that weird

almost two years with us and ZERO injuries!

seriously what the fuck


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> I always found that weird
> 
> almost two years with us and ZERO injuries!
> 
> seriously what the fuck


Wish we could say that about Rio and Vidic.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You can tell Ferguson is angry in that interview before the second half started.

Nani on for Kagawa... I was completely right.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

When watching as a Neutral Barcelona are an absolute joy to watch but when there playing against your own team it's absolute fucking torture 

How did the majority of Chelsea not suffer heart attacks during there 2'nd leg against them last year?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Come on Nani time for a big performance you twonk.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cleverley has been so, so anonymous, Rooney has been in England form. Happy to see Nani on, he'll at least get at people. Kagawa must be injured.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Please angry, hungry and bearded Nani.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rarely shoots, but when he does its a great shot that bounces off Oscar's head

The Life and Times of Fernando Torres


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It shows how bad torres is when his own fans want him injured :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck off Chelsea


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I can't deal with this Torres shit anymore. He is stopping us from being one of the best teams around. And this faith in him is pissing me off. It's like the only way he won't play is if he breaks his leg. He was always injured for Liverpool, why is he never injured anymore?! Is this punishment for all the wrong we have done?












Put on the scores expecting to see Barca owning Celtic and I see its 1-1.....and Celtic scored first :mcgee3

also lol at Man U and Chelsea. STOP MAKING ENGLAND LOOK BAD!!!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Cleverley has been so, so anonymous, Rooney has been in England form. Happy to see Nani on, he'll at least get at people. *Kagawa must be injured.*


Another one possibly added to the long list.

Rafael is having a great season so far. Looked good first half and looks a real threat second half.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca have been really poor at defending set peices, everytime Celtic get a corner or a free kick near the area it almost feels like we've won a penalty, even with a makeshift defence you would still expect better than what they are doing


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cleverley is a poor mans Leon Osman.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Di Matteo is a damn coward. Torres should be subbed at half time.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shakhts 2-0 up :torres


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nani has been anonymous so far. We look better second half but that isn't saying much.

EVANS!


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well some good news for Chelsea is Juventus are losing right now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Jonny Evans fucking yes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WTF lino he was easily on AGAIN.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nani has been gash so far. He better start doing something as he's been aggravating to watch this season.

2 wrong decisions now by the linesman.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why on earth has the tempo dropped.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Well some good news for Chelsea is Juventus are losing right now.


:cole1

What a save from Forster. Messi really should have scored.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking fantastic from hernandez.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hernandez has been fucking brilliant tonight.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Please hold on FC Nordsjælland.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Forster is GOATING it right now I gotta say.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

HERNANDEZ!!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Forster has been fucking superb tonight, and if we come away with anything tonight it will be because of him

EDIT: Fuck me he's done it again


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cleverley's cross was wanktastic.

:javy what a man.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nobody but Hernandez deserved to score what may possibly be the winner tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hernandez has been so, so good. Has to start against Chelsea, he has a fantastic record there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Possibly his best game since the ones vs chelsea in 10/11.

No welbeck vs chelsea please.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hernandez has been on fire tonight.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> Forster has been fucking superb tonight, and if we come away with anything tonight it will be because of him
> 
> EDIT: Fuck me he's done it again


Another fucking save. My Gosh Forster > Messi


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Giggs :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GYAN RIGGS


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

De gea fuck off.

Also surely ando in midfield 3 vs chelsea? unless he's just gonna feature in the coc.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

hernandez could of had a hattrick if it wasnt for that terrible decision by the linesman


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nani at his most annoying tonight. Every good thing he does, he then does three or four stupid things. So irritating to watch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sloppyyyy


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

JUST ONE MORE LADS!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Jesus fucking chirst!!! Villa hits the post, 90 minutes been played, my heart can't fucking take this


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Screw you, Chelsea.

God bless you, Nordsjælland.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barcelona you fucking wankers.

After the first 20mins i'll take that. 9 points nearly job done.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shit


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ahh fuck Barca .

Really feel for Celtic. They did not deserve that luckly ass goal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Evil UEFAlona.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:villa


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'd feel bad for Celtic, but I'm too pissed off with my team. What a heartless performance from Chelsea. If Torres starts on Sunday, I will be starting a Di Matteo Out movement on Twitter or something.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Despite the result I feel proud of our lads tonight, defended like there life's depended on it 

Oh well try again in another 2 weeks


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Poor Celtic  Fair play to them though. Really showed a lot of heart and have a good chance of making the last 16


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hard not to like the lad hernandez speaks so well and seems grounded, other players should take note.

Joel POOR YOU? come on you're top and likely to win on sunday.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I'd feel bad for Celtic, but I'm too pissed off with my team. What a heartless performance from Chelsea. If Torres starts on Sunday, I will be starting a Di Matteo Out movement on Twitter or something.


Who else is gonna though? Sturridge dont make me laugh ique2. Face it unless he gets injured your stuck with him. Which is a shame since Sturridge would be a much better choice. He at least deserves a shot.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

fucking shakhtar, couldnt they fuck off to another group. fuck them and their hello kitty league

why in gods name we put our faith in feranando Flopses, i dont know. someone get atletico's phone number


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shakhtar is such a great team to watch, full of talent.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The only reason we won was because of one man: Chicharito, who was absolutely sensational tonight. Definitely deserves a start against Chelsea on Sunday and he has a good record of scoring against them. Please Ferguson, don't pick Welbeck and play him on the left.

Funny hearing the crowd groan a lot at Nani. The guy had a chance to prove something tonight and blew it. He better start regaining that form from two seasons ago.

First half was poor, which is the usual United standards these days, which needs sorting out as if it keeps happening, eventually, it will backfire on us. The defending needs to improve drastically. When Smalling is back the better (Jones has a little while to go still).

Rafael was our best defender again, although Evans and Carrick were better in the second half. Buttner also did a good job second half. Fletcher was alright, Cleverley was solid, Kagawa had a good 10-15 minute spell and then went off with a knock/injury. Nani was infuriating to watch, Rooney and Van Persie were great but Man of the Match goes to Hernandez. Brilliant performance.

We looked much better once the formation changed and we got rid of the diamond formation, which never worked and shouldn't really be used at home. Anyway, glad we got the 3 points. Now onto Chelsea and Stamford Bridge.

Lee Dixon keeps pronouncing Chicharito's name as Chick-a-rito. Someone design a smiley of a chick in a mexican hat please.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Marlon King hatrick gets Blues a draw when they were 3-0 down.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It would be harsh on hernandez if he doesnt start on sunday, but i dont really want to see this diamond formation again. Cleverley probably deserves to start as well, thought he played well. I really hope Kagawa can be played in his actual position soon


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hernandez was unreal, the rest were shit.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't believe the spoilt brat Chelsea fans. You got your 50 million pound new toy torres) now you want someone else. It's like getting a PS1 and then wanting an N64 half a year later because the PS1 doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Foreshadowed said:


> The only reason we won was because of one man: Chicharito, who was absolutely sensational tonight. Definitely deserves a start against Chelsea on Sunday and he has a good record of scoring against them. Please Ferguson, don't pick Welbeck and play him on the left.
> 
> Funny hearing the crowd groan a lot at Nani. The guy had a chance to prove something tonight and blew it. He better start regaining that form from two seasons ago.
> 
> First half was poor, which is the usual United standards these days, which needs sorting out as if it keeps happening, eventually, it will backfire on us. The defending needs to improve drastically. When Smalling is back the better (Jones has a little while to go still).
> 
> Rafael was our best defender again, although Evans and Carrick were better in the second half. Buttner also did a good job second half. Fletcher was alright, Cleverley was solid, Kagawa had a good 10-15 minute spell and then went off with a knock/injury. Nani was infuriating to watch, Rooney and Van Persie were great but Man of the Match goes to Hernandez. Brilliant performance.
> 
> We looked much better once the formation changed and we got rid of the diamond formation, which never worked and shouldn't really be used at home. Anyway, glad we got the 3 points. Now onto Chelsea and Stamford Bridge.
> 
> Lee Dixon keeps pronouncing Chicharito's name as Chick-a-rito. Someone design a smiley of a chick in a mexican hat please.



Unless Nani does another turn around he is gone in Jan or the summer.

Also wtf has happened to our home form since the 19th winning season. I know we're winning but last season wasn't great at home either.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Can't believe the spoilt brat Chelsea fans. You got your 50 million pound new toy torres) now you want someone else. It's like getting a PS1 and then wanting an N64 half a year later because the PS1 doesn't cut it anymore.


ps1 doesnt have goldeneye, legend of zelda ocarina of time and mario party :terry1


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> ps1 doesnt have goldeneye, legend of zelda ocarina of time and mario party :terry1


True, go on then treat yourself. :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Can't believe the spoilt brat Chelsea fans. You got your 50 million pound new toy torres) now you want someone else. It's like getting a PS1 and then wanting an N64 half a year later because the PS1 doesn't cut it anymore.


We thought we were getting a PS1, but we got ripped off and was sold a NES. Not even a SNES. A NES. It was once good, but not anymore!

I hate Torres. It's actually gone to hate now. Which is kinda sad as he seems a decent bloke. But I only see a guy who is stopping something I love from progressing.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

But, but, he's back?!?!?!?!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

wrong, hes going to be back this weekend. then hes going away again later in the game

then hes going to continue that for the next few months until we get a real fucking striker

also, the chelsea logo needs to be changed to a guy falling down, seeing as thats ALL WE DO


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Possible repeat :torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Possible repeat :torres


That scoreline? yes please :fergie.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Poor all over from Chelsea tonight, Hazard in particular was misplacing everything.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juventus are going to draw all 6 games again aren't they?



Hollywood Hesk said:


> AH HAHAHAHAHA take that you Man Utd pieces of shit :darren





Hollywood Hesk said:


> Birmingham City also 3 goals down tonight after 18 mins :bridge


Are you happy now HUSKy Harris?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WE ARE THE KINGS OF THE COMEBACK


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> WE ARE THE KINGS OF THE COMEBACK


NO, WE ARE THE KINGS OF THE COMEBACK












/fuck off city fans btw


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juventus have not led in any of the CL games they have played in so far


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We aint shit.

POOR US.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

They way things are going, Italy are certain to drop to 6th in the UEFA Co-efficient thingy, and then if one of Russia or Ukraine can get a good run going, it's entrely possible that in a couple of years, Italy will have only 1 guaranteed spot in the Champions League group stages. That would be depressing as hell to see a CL group stage with only 1 team from Serie A. But the way things are going, it's entirely possible.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yep. France and Portugal look set to overtake them soon.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> NO, WE ARE THE KINGS OF THE COMEBACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /fuck off city fans btw


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck knows how Torres still gets picked ahead of Soldado by that politician Del Bosque.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Fuck knows how Torres still gets picked ahead of Soldado by that politician Del Bosque.


And Llorente although he hasn't been as good this year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How does Torres even get a call up let alone start


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How does Torres have a job as a pro footballer?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck Barcelona.

Great second half performance from United. Very encouraging heading to Stamford Bridge, even more encouraging is the Chelsea score. Really think they're due a few losses in the PL, they're just not _that_ good, namely because of their striker. 

Hernandez was just fucking all kinds of epic tonight. Scoring for Mexico lately too he seems to be getting his swag back. Such a dangerous player when he's in form, always think he can score. Has to start against Chelsea, where he's got a great record. Weren't too many other notable performances, was ready to strangle Cleverley before he put in that brilliant cross, still can't really see what he's going to offer us in the long term, don't think he has enough about him. Kagawa still looks lost in our system, he can't find space and he needs space to operate, I fear he's going to fall out of the lineup soon, particularly now with Welbeck and Hernandez starting to perform. Defensively we were hilariously bad in the first half, I'll put that down to Carrick starting there. Should never happen again under any circumstances. It has never worked.

Also - :javy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> How does Torres have a job as a pro footballer?


Fairly sure he will bag a couple now on Sunday.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

how does torres put his shorts on without falling down or kicking his shorts to the other team


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck sake, Juve are going to go out of the group undefeated with six draws. No good being unbeatable if you can't actually beat anyone yourself.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Torres just needs the catalyst that catapulted him to goatly status in 2007/08. 

Derby County FC


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

They'll beat Nordsjælland in two weeks and they can beat us at the Juventus Stadium. Especially if we turn up to another European game like we did tonight. If we beat Shakthar in two weeks, the group will become even more deadly.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I wouldn't be so confident. Milan were still in the running late on last season despite losing six more games than Juve. This team could draw with Halifax.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

thats true

you see it a lot with these undefeated teams. they never lose, but they seem to draw quite a lot


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> how does torres put his shorts on without falling down or kicking his shorts to the other team


He has Eva to help him!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Tenacious.C. said:


> He has Eva to help him!


Wouldn't score with her either.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That must make Joel even more pissed. Imagine you would think with a Doctor like her someone like Torres wouldn't mind getting injured once in a while but nope :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We all know what Fernando Torres is all about anyway :torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

go easy on fernando. it's hard being a woman in a man's world.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Absolutely gutted with the Celtic result, but at the same time I'm delighted with the performance, I expected a pumping but the lads played their fucking hearts out! And you just have to respect Barca, they play the game the way it's meant to be played.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Guess who's back, back again, Chich is back, tell a friend. Hope he starts Sunday, he has a habit of scoring against Chelsea.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea was sloppy, our defense was mud. Thanks :terry

Cech made some great saves otherwise we probably would have lost 4-1.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea lost. Fuck.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wasn't surprised with Chelsea losing to Shakhtar(they are a great team) but I am really surprised that Juventus didn't win. Their opponent isn't that good so I expected them to win. It will be hard for them to qualify now. I doubt Milan will be able to well in CL, they are in horrible form. So with the way things are going right now Italy could drop down further in the ranking. It doesn't look good for Italy at all.

Not surprised with United winning after losing 2-0. They are very good in comebacks. It is unbelievable tbh.
I am a little bit surprised that Barcelona struggled against Celtic, thought they were going to destroy them. 



Bananas said:


> They way things are going, Italy are certain to drop to 6th in the UEFA Co-efficient thingy, and then if one of Russia or Ukraine can get a good run going, it's entrely possible that in a couple of years, Italy will have only 1 guaranteed spot in the Champions League group stages. That would be depressing as hell to see a CL group stage with only 1 team from Serie A. But the way things are going, it's entirely possible.


Yeah and that would be horrible. I really hope Juve and Milan can do well in CL this year.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The only positive is that winning Serie A would take on even greater importance and make the league more exciting. Part of me wishes that it could go back to being a CHAMPIONS league (including cup winners too) but that wouldn't be fair on teams from hard campaigns.

Also, having the German, Spanish and English champions in the same group is ridiculous. Anyone who triumphs in those three leagues should be automatic top seeds with other spaces then reserved for the holders and teams with superior recent history.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Guess who's back, back again, Chich is back, tell a friend. Hope he starts Sunday, he has a habit of scoring against Chelsea.


Yeah he was amazing against Sporting Braga,And yeah LOL he does have a habit of scoring against Chelsea.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

celtic were unlucky tbh, i thought they deserved a point


----------



## Whap Me Jungles

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



kendoo said:


> celtic were unlucky tbh, i thought they deserved a point


Which team do you support? Out of interest. Celtic were running on luck for 90% of that match.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Whap Me Jungles said:


> Which team do you support? Out of interest. *Celtic were running on luck for 90% of that match.*


True, but that's to be expected. For Celtic to come away from the Nou Camp with anything other than a humiliation is an achievement in itself, so I'm quite happy. We've till got a great chance of getting out of this group. And there was nothing lucky about Forster's performance, he was outstanding! (Y)


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Pleased with our performance last night after that highly offensive start defensively. Definitely not convinced that Buttner will be a mainstay. Marking for their 2 goals was just unacceptable at any level. Thought he was very rash defensively against Wigan too but that was overshadowed by his strength going forward. He's certainly talented going forward but is it really too much to ask for a defender to be able to defend? Cant believe we played Carrick at CB again. Surely Fergie and co can tell by now that he's useless at CB. Just play Keane or Wooton. 

Hernandez was fucking ON IT last night though. So great to see him playing like that again. I'll sound like a smug prick but fuck it, I said Hernandez was gonna be magical last night inside the first 5 minutes. Smug prick boi. He deserves to start vs Chelsea but that'd mean playing him, Rooney and RVP and that might be too risky. I guess we could move RVP out to the left and play Rooney deeper again with Valencia coming back in. Thought Cleverly was really good again too. That cross was beautiful. Fletcher was very good too. #

Not surprised Chelsea lost. Shakhtar away is probably one of the hardest fixtures in Europe right now. Chelsea are just too open to work against the stronger teams in Europe. Judging from the Highlights it looked like it should have been a repeat of the Madrid match if they finished their chances better. Figuring they need 4 points from Juve away and Shakhtar at Home. Juve dropping points in Denmark might be their saving grace though. 

Harsh luck on Celtic losing like that but the highlights were all Barca attacking bar the goal which had a touch of good fortune.

Soldado destroying BATE was :mark:*


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ajax are going to get raped


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gervinho as a lone striker :lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why Arsene, why must you persist with Ramsey? Have I offended you?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

AJAX

:mark:

Excellent finish. Saw Ronaldo's equaliser too, another brilliant goal.

Good night in store, love this fucking group.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If we had a world-class striker, Cazorla would average 9 assists a game.

Santos is the definition of shit.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Are my eyes deceiving me or is that Christian Poulsen playing for Ajax :shocked:


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hopefully Dortmund take this


----------



## Hera

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me or is that Christian Poulsen playing for Ajax :shocked:


Yeah that's him. I know I can't believe anyone would let them play for their club too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gotze's finishing is poor.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City are gash.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man City in Europe = :hesk2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:yes

MANCINI OUT

(Awaits Dzeko brace)


----------



## CGS

Lolcity getting owned


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Welcome to Europa City.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

James Milner is terrible.

£24 is comedy.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cannot believe this, 3-1. :cheer


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol City, enjoy the Europa League again this year.

Yeah, I'm calling it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dear me. 3-1.

City's formation looks all over the place now. Why would you put Clichy in a back 3?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

edit: o shit double post :argh:


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mancini bombing in Europe again. Same old shit.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU NOT SCORE

FUCK YOU HART


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ajax showing balls of a motherfucking lion.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Game isn't over. Ajax need to make one of these counters work, Babel is a joke, fuck passing.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man City AND Arsenal losing? Brilliant.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck sake Arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lesbian misses a sitter.


----------



## CGS

Fuck is wrong with England This week


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mancini bringing on ALL THE STRIKERS

This is fucking insanity.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fuck is wrong with England This week


No idea what you're talking about.

:fergie


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Eriksen finally showing why he is one of the biggest talents in the world


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fuck is wrong with England This week


English premier league is over-rated. It's just getting exposed as that this week


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> English premier league is over-rated. It's just getting exposed as that this week


It's really not though. Who's the best then? Germany?


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> FUCK YOU HART


Agreed. Hart has such an annoying habit of pulling off wonder saves when City are being bossed to make the score look respectable.

Also, Neville on Ryan Babel: "when I played against him, everytime he got the ball he was having an argument with it." :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ArsenLOL.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lolcity

Dortmund, comfortably beating Madrid as expected:cool2. Still waiting for the la liga mob to pronounce a Dortmund players name correctly. Thank fuck Blaszczykowski isn't playing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal now too. 

:lmao

Huntelaar is the boss.


----------



## CGS

nazzac said:


> English premier league is over-rated. It's just getting exposed as that this week


Still the best league by a distance but this is just a pretty poor week. At least City should have won. Maybe a draw for Arsenal and Chelsea would have sufficed 
Still expecting all of them bar city to advance anyway


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Still the best league by a distance but this is just a pretty poor week. At least City should have won. Maybe a draw for Arsenal and Chelsea would have sufficed
> Still expecting all of them bar city to advance anyway


La Liga is better than the Premier league imo. And if the Premier league is the best, i wouldn't say it is 'By some distance'. La Liga is at least just a tiny bit below.

But it's all opinion really


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I prefer the Bundesliga to both.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

SACK THEM ALL SHEIKH. SIGN A WINNER LIKE RYAN BABEL!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We win. City, Chelsea and Arsenal lose.

Fucking lol.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Babel played fine today.

Also....


YAY AJAX WON :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> English premier league is over-rated. It's just getting exposed as that this week


Don't necessarily disagree but I always find the knee-jerk reactions to one off CL games and these kind of comments funny. I mean Chelsea beat Barcelona last season 1-0 at Stamford Bridge, where Villa won 3-1 earlier in the season. :villa


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not happy. We should still qualify comfortably but that's no fucking excuse to lose at home to Schalke.

At least City lost too I guess....


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOATMUND :mark:


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Another horrible match from us. Cazorla, are only spark, looked completely fed up in that second half. Don't blame him when Artita kept passing to the likes of Ramsey and Gervinho all the fucking time. Subs were pathetic as our performance, how Santos and Ramsey stayed on I.... worse decision making in some time, that along Gervinho allowed to play up front.

:wenger sort it fucking out before it's too fucking late mate.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I wonder what the odds were on Arsenal, Chelsea, City and Utd to concede 2 goals.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Don't necessarily disagree but I always find the knee-jerk reactions to one off CL games and these kind of comments funny. I mean Chelsea beat Barcelona last season 1-0 at Stamford Bridge, where Villa won 3-1 earlier in the season. :villa


This is not a knee jerk reaction at all. I have thought this for a long time. In fact, a few years back we had to write a debate in English, and my debate was on how the premier league is over-rated.

So it's not a knee jerk reaction at all.

And for the record, the Bundesliga is a great league. Quite under-rated over here


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Richards BERRYING Mancini's system. Best thing he's done all night.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Schalke fans were singing 'Glory Glory Tottenham Hotspur' and 'Yids'

BANTER


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> This is not a knee jerk reaction at all. I have thought this for a long time. In fact, a few years back we had to write a debate in English, and my debate was on how the premier league is over-rated.
> 
> So it's not a knee jerk reaction at all.
> 
> And for the record, the Bundesliga is a great league. Quite under-rated over here


how is the premier league overrated? its the best in the world

unlike spain which is a two team league, the italian league thats a one team league, and the bundesliga that only now is finding more influence in europe.

the top 6 teams cann all be considered tough teams in europe. cant other leagues say the same?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The Premier League is still clearly the best/toughest competition in the world, followed by Germany, despite a week of poor results.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

In terms of ratio of good-very good teams, the Premier League is the best league in the world. I'd fancy a lot of the teams from 7th and below to beat a lot of equivalent teams in Italy, Spain, France, Germany and other countries.

That being said, in terms of producing affordable football, listening to the fans and creating a system under which all national leagues should aim to replicate, the Bundesliga cannot be touched. Everything from how clubs actually listen to their supporters rather than trying to handicap them, to the organised unity between all supporters to ensure ticket prices are kept safe and no club deviates from setting fair prices should be studied and implemented by all leagues, though I fear the Premier League and English football in general is well and truly fucked on every level now, even non league clubs are charging close to £20 for games.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> We win. City, Chelsea and Arsenal lose.
> 
> Fucking lol.


We have the trophy and we'll beat you on Sunday ep


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

nah germany is fantastic. the support and football atmosphere there is second to none


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> how is the premier league overrated? its the best in the world
> 
> unlike spain which is a two team league, the italian league thats a one team league, and the bundesliga that only now is finding more influence in europe.
> 
> the top 6 teams cann all be considered tough teams in europe. cant other leagues say the same?


Something can still be great and be over-rated. I like the premier league, but it's over-rated.

La Liga is a 2 team league because those 2 teams at the top of the league are probs the 2 best in the world. There are great teams like Valencia, Malaga, Atletico Madrid etc... in that league. Atletico showed how good they are by bossing us not so long a go. Below the top 2, La Liga is very interesting. I mean Bilbao showed that they are a good side by teaching Man United a lesson, and they didn't even qualify for the Europa league. Barcelona and Real Madrid will probs be top 2 in any league in the world.

Also, wasn't the english league a 2 horse race last season?

La Liga is also miles better in terms of technical quality. Lower teams in La Liga can often pass the ball around a lot better than most english clubs.

Germany is also a great league. Competitive, and good football gets played over there. They have great teams like Bayern, BVB, Schalke etc... It's also the best run league in the world, no doubt

Serie A has gone down the shitter. Used to be great, but now it's not so good.

I'm fine with people saying that the premier league is the best, Because i can see why people think that. But saying it's a long way better than any other league is ridiculous imo.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Exciting game. Ajax were passing the ball around like Barca which probably says more about how badly City played. Kompany has somehow gone from arguably a top ten player in the world to someone who wouldn't even crack the top 1000. Without him at his best the defence is very mediocre.




> La Liga is a 2 team league because those 2 teams at the top of the league are probs the 2 best in the world.


Nah Bayern outclassed Madrid last season. The scoreline didn't do the result justice.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mancini GOTTEN TO


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> This is not a knee jerk reaction at all. I have thought this for a long time. In fact, a few years back we had to write a debate in English, and my debate was on how the premier league is over-rated.
> 
> *So it's not a knee jerk reaction at all.*
> 
> And for the record, the Bundesliga is a great league. Quite under-rated over here


It kinda is, because if you're talking about the quality of football, there isn't an accurate way to measure which league is the best. Only the minority of the teams from each domestic league are in the CL and it's a shorter KO Comp compared to a league.

As a general rule, the best players get paid the most money. Most money is in the Prem and La Liga so it's not rocket science that the best players end up in those leagues. A few CL shock results doesn't change that anymore than a few FA Cup upsets.

I've said before on here I like the Bundesliga, cheap tickets means they pack the arenas out with fans.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



TheF1BOB said:


> Another horrible match from us. Cazorla, are only spark, looked completely fed up in that second half. Don't blame him when Artita kept passing to the likes of Ramsey and Gervinho all the fucking time. Subs were pathetic as our performance, how Santos and Ramsey stayed on I.... worse decision making in some time, that along Gervinho allowed to play up front.
> 
> :wenger sort it fucking out before it's too fucking late mate.


Don't call the SEXY MAGICIAN Arteta that!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barry and Kompany for that third goal were just LOL.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

the entire team for the third goal was lol

and gael clichy looked kinda uncomfortable standing on the side alone for the second goal. someone should have gotten him a couch.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> It kinda is, because if you're talking about the quality of football, there isn't an accurate way to measure which league is the best. Only the minority of the teams from each domestic league are in the CL and it's a shorter KO Comp compared to a league.
> 
> As a general rule, the best players get paid the most money. Most money is in the Prem and La Liga so it's not rocket science that the best players end up in those leagues. A few CL shock results doesn't change that anymore than a few FA Cup upsets.
> 
> I've said before on here I like the Bundesliga, cheap tickets means they pack the arenas out with fans.


Like i said, i have held these thoughts for years. I'm not basing it on this weeks matches.

But the best players are playing in La Liga. Ronaldo, Messi, and Iniesta are the 3 best players in the world imo. They all play in La Liga.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> Something can still be great and be over-rated. I like the premier league, but it's over-rated.
> 
> La Liga is a 2 team league because those 2 teams at the top of the league are probs the 2 best in the world. There are great teams like Valencia, Malaga, Atletico Madrid etc... in that league. Atletico showed how good they are by bossing us not so long a go. Below the top 2, La Liga is very interesting. I mean Bilbao showed that they are a good side by teaching Man United a lesson, and they didn't even qualify for the Europa league. Barcelona and Real Madrid will probs be top 2 in any league in the world.
> 
> Also, wasn't the english league a 2 horse race last season?
> 
> La Liga is also miles better in terms of technical quality. Lower teams in La Liga can often pass the ball around a lot better than most english clubs.
> 
> Germany is also a great league. Competitive, and good football gets played over there. They have great teams like Bayern, BVB, Schalke etc... It's also the best run league in the world, no doubt
> 
> Serie A has gone down the shitter. Used to be great, but now it's not so good.
> 
> I'm fine with people saying that the premier league is the best, Because i can see why people think that. But saying it's a long way better than any other league is ridiculous imo.


They play differently in Spain so that's why it seems lower clubs can pass well. I'm sure if you put those lower teams in the premier league against the (lower) midtable teams like of Swansea and Liverpool :troll, they'd lose. Overall the premier league has the most quality.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Also really pleased for Dortmund they deserve a big win in europe. Knew Schalke would win aswell class team.

Gervinho :lol still starts.

Also someone saying prem overrated :lmao yeah because chelsea never won it last year? and until last year english teams pretty much always have filled the quarters and semi's. Last year did show signs of other leagues improving overall but i have no worries next 3-4 years prem teams will still be heavily involved in the final stages of the competition.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Quasi Juice said:


> They play differently in Spain so that's why it seems lower clubs can pass well. I'm sure if you put those lower teams in the premier league against the (lower) midtable teams like of Swansea and Liverpool :troll, they'd lose. Overall the premier league has the most quality.


It's all speculation really, but i don't agree with you. You are making out like the premier league teams will 100% beat the Spanish teams, but thats not the case really.

But i guess it will never be proven, so neither of us are right in that sense


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lolnazzac. Which team do you support? 

La Liga better than Premier League? Not sure if serious or being a blatant TROLL.

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ ManCity and Arsenal. 

Tbh, I expected City to win their first match in Europe this season tonight. Whatever happened to them?


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

People can laugh at me saying that the premier league is over-rated. But i laugh at some people because they see over-rated as bad. I never once said that the Premier League isn't a great league. I just don't think it's as great as many make out

It'a definately no.1 or no.2 in the world, no doubt. But people say "Premier league is by far the best league in the world". Again, no problem with people saying that it's the best league in the world. But saying it's *by far* the best league in the world is over doing it.

It may very well be the best in the world. But there isn't much difference between La Liga and the premier league no matter which you put first imo.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

"Tepid performance from Arsenal, we need a terrible Liverpool-esque season for Wenger to wake and change things!"

Oh BBC Football you so crazy


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i think the best argument for how great the premier league is the final day of premier league last season, and the post league drama with chelsea

its genuinely really fucking exciting shit


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Most exciting to watch easy and best imo but it's not by far, since the top clubs in germany have closed the gap and the teams behind the top 2 in spain have improved so it's a fair point.

Think we can all agree serie A is pretty terrible but still fun to watch. Juve and that's about it from them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Eh we can still top the group. Today sucked, tho. 

Arsene needs to buy a Striker.


----------



## Heel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mancini is absolutely terrible tactically. City can get away with it in the league because their squad is so good but in Europe he gets found out time and time again, just like he did at Inter. I'd be shocked if they don't get rid of him next summer or earlier. With the players City have they should be dominating in all competitions. I imagine they'd do much better with Klopp or Mourinho.

As for the Premier League, there just aren't many managers who are proven over a number of years to be great tactically and there seems to be a real lack of good defenders. That's why it's the MOST EXCITING LEAGUE, managers ignore tactics and defenders don't have a clue which leads to goals.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking dreadful again, looked exactly like we did against Norwich.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gunners, what are your chances of winning the group in your opinions? Schalke away will be tough.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Prem has the best players(overall), La Liga has the best teams, Bundesliga has the best football.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

italy with best forza and match fixing


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I like how he said the prem teams got found out this week in the same week in which the two teams he thinks are the best . Firstly Madrid , lost. Secondly Barcelona , needed a last minute goal to beat fucking Celtic :lol.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Gunners, what are your chances of winning the group in your opinions? Schalke away will be tough.


If we have our best 11 out there, we should be alright. This lot however... can't believe some of them are footballers.

I'm talking to you Santos, Ramsey and Gervinho. :cuss:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

beat fucking celtic _at home_


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It is quite funny though. Group D is the only group full of actual Champions and it is the Premier League champions with La Liga and Bundesliga above.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> I like how he said the prem teams got found out this week in the same week in which the two teams he thinks are the best . Firstly Madrid , lost. Secondly Barcelona , needed a last minute goal to beat fucking Celtic :lol.


Yet, La Liga teams still got more wins than premier league teams.

And who would you put ahead of Real Madrid and Barcelona as number 1 and 2 in the world?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> It is quite funny though. Group D is the only group full of actual Champions and it is the Premier League champions with La Liga and Bundesliga above.


Don't forget the Dutch champions  Eredivisie > PL, clearly :troll


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What claim do Madrid have to being the 2nd best? They haven't made a final for over a decade.

First 11 it's close between them and Bayern but I give Bayern the edge.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^ They won La Liga last season, finishing ahead of Barcelona (who many see as the best). So that makes a good claim. 

Bayern are a pretty decent shout though.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

On recent history Madrid are only rounding out the top five. On paper they are 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'd say Bayern if they weren't fucking choke artists.

:robben

Barca and Real just go to shit when Messi/Ronaldo don't play.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Choke artists or not, they still beat Madrid and were the outstanding team in last year's competition.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Marked like a bitch when Schmelzer scored.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Did Joe Hart feature in another one of his classic interviews?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

everyone knows chelsea is the best club in europe

either them or shakhtar


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mancini in Europe, eh?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

In the last 5 seasons the champions league final has been contested by Manchester United 3 times, Chelsea 2 times, Barcelona 2 times, Bayern Munich 2 times and Internazionale once. 

Oh and Real Madrid have won their domestic title twice in five years. Why anybody considers them second best in the world is beyond me.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> beat fucking celtic _at home_


Neil Lennon's music hits...

"Oh, so some Chelsea fan is talking down our lionheart performance at the Nou Camp. Well I challenge Chelsea to a match at Stamford Bridge.....TONIGHT"


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Did Joe Hart feature in another one of his classic interviews?


Nope. It was Micah Richard's turn tonight. Blasted Mancini's tactics.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

To still have a mathematical chance of progressing after 3 games is pretty good going for Mancini in Europe.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

another matchday, another disgusting european performance.

it has been shown numerous times that the way we play does not work in europe. yet it continues to happen. safeguarded in the league, the second we face a team that passes well and presses we turn to absolute shit. defending was horrendous AGAIN, like every bloody game so far. dzeko shows again why he's a supersub, and aguero was even more useless.

this team will never make it out of the group stages playing this stuff. it's frankly not good enough. not even close. keep waiting for it to click, looks miles and miles away from even getting close.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Purple Aki said:


> Don't call the SEXY MAGICIAN Arteta that!


Good player but way past his peak sadly.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Only positives I can think of are that GNABRY got some more time and Coquelin played pretty beast and could be a good CDM in the future.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan lost again. It looks really bad for Italy right now. The Italian teams in the Europa league are also not doing well either. That sucks.

As for City doing bad in Europe, Mancini is their manager, nothing else needs to be said really.
Glad Dortmund won, they are proving to be one of the best teams in Europe. Think they will go far in the CL this season.




Abk™;12178073 said:


> *Lolnazzac. Which team do you support? *
> 
> La Liga better than Premier League? Not sure if serious or being a blatant TROLL.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao @ ManCity and Arsenal.
> 
> Tbh, I expected City to win their first match in Europe this season tonight. Whatever happened to them?


He supports Chelsea. :downing

Also about the Premier league being overrated, I think it is a little bit overrated but it is still imo the best league in the world. La Liga is definitely not better than the Premier league. Not sure why people think otherwise.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

it's easy to say to get rid of mancini. and reactionary. i don't agree with what's happening right now, i don't think it's good enough, but sacking him after just signing him to a 5 year deal solves absolutely nothing. so that's the easy thing to do, to overreact and call for him head.

the harder question is who replaces him? who out there is available and good enough to lead manchester city to champions league glory? apparently it's such an easy job to be in lets not forget.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You have to question Mancini's tactical nous, TBH. You see it in the league too where his go to plan when losing or drawing is to basically throw on all of his star attackers and play a 4-0-6.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The thing I've got with Aresnal atm is people, rightly so, saying _if you stop Cazorla, you stop Arsenal_. The problem with that however is the Arsenal players are for god knows why are just avoiding him. Sounds crazy, I know, but why oh why does everybody keep passing to Gervinho and Ramsey when Cazorla has space? They also ignored him in most of the attacks when we just crossed the ball in the box when a better player would looked up, see his options and cross to the man in space i.e. Santi Cazorla.

This team right now just doesn't make any fucking sense at all be it with players or formations. You think with Cazorla being our best player, you set up a team to play into his strengths, right? Anybody with common sense would but Wenger? Don't be silly, he needs to play the likes of Ramsey to justify what talent we have in our disposal. fpalm 

Hope the supporters who spend a fortune to watch this crap make their voices heard at the AGM tomorrow night. Something needs to be done and if Norwich, somehow, are gonna get their first win against us on Saturday, that will the final nail in the coffin for Wenger and Co.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I never said you have to get rid of Mancini but the reason why you are doing bad in Europe is mainly because of him. He has a very poor record in europe.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

so it's not the fault of the 11 underperforming players? at all? not even a teeny tiny bit?


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don't agree with him coming out and saying it in public, but Richards basically said they don't know what is going on tactics wise. That is worrying.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

micah richards also never played in the 3-5-2 that everyone else did. i don't like the half arsed formation change, bobby needs to either decide to keep it or chuck it, but micah's was injured when we played it (i assume it's been done at training however).

it's way too easy to blame mancini for this. where's the blame for lescott not headering the ball away for their 2nd goal? that's not tactical ineptitude on bobby's part. he might have changed to formation, but that only happened once the players allowed to score to be 2-1 via sloppy play. surely that's not bobby's fault, that our players aren't playing to standard?

why do the players never get held accountable for how poorly they've played?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> micah richards also never played in the 3-5-2 that everyone else did. i don't like the half arsed formation change, bobby needs to either decide to keep it or chuck it, but micah's was injured when we played it (i assume it's been done at training however).
> 
> it's way too easy to blame mancini for this. where's the blame for lescott not headering the ball away for their 2nd goal? that's not tactical ineptitude on bobby's part. he might have changed to formation, but that only happened once the players allowed to score to be 2-1 via sloppy play. surely that's not bobby's fault, that our players aren't playing to standard?
> 
> *why do the players never get held accountable for how poorly they've played?*


Unless you're :carrick, :rooney or nani.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

point taken, there are some cases. but for example, kun was really, really poor. not a peep really about his performance. joleon was terrible (won't be at the club past jan imo), clichy was constantly giving the young winger (can't remember his name) so much space to swing the ball in. barry was eh. toure looks buggered. we played milner out wide fpalm. nasri was good, and dzeko just doesn't play well when he starts because we don't play with the same urgency we do when he's been coming on.

all that is more at fault (besides milner's positional selection) than bobby changing his formation once we were down.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> point taken, there are some cases. but for example, kun was really, really poor. not a peep really about his performance. joleon was terrible (won't be at the club past jan imo), clichy was constantly giving the young winger (can't remember his name) so much space to swing the ball in. barry was eh. toure looks buggered. we played milner out wide fpalm. nasri was good, and dzeko just doesn't play well when he starts because we don't play with the same urgency we do when he's been coming on.
> 
> all that is more at fault (besides milner's positional selection) than bobby changing his formation once we were down.



Even though we ain't great atm i wouldn't mind playing city this weekend or next rather than december when you could have hit your stride.

Funny you mention aguero i've never seen anyone give him stick on here about a performance, i was also wondering why Dzeko started over tevez or mario (not sure what's happened to him since the euros)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

MAD Mario seems to have lost his MAD lately, he needs to get his mojo back.

Somebody sort him a box of fireworks, he'll soon start scoring.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

because he very rarely puts in bad performances, and hasn't been the worst this season by a longshot. dzeko started because his form demanded that he did, but because we start every game so, so slow he's not effective.

i have a feeling that the mario/bobby experiment/love affair might be nearing the end of its days too. mario has come back pretty much looking completely disinterested (a feat for him). i'd much rather, right now, sell him off and play super john as the 4th striker, we don't need people who don't want to be at the club. we'll see in jan though.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Snrub wouldn't you feel more comfortable with someone like Guus Hiddink as your head coach instead of Mancini, especially in Europe

Not saying the reason City are doing so badly in Europe is solely Mancini.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

if you could guarantee me that aussie guus would do a better job than mancini then yes.

until then, no.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> if you could guarantee me that aussie guus would do a better job than mancini then yes.
> 
> until then, no.


well, that's a given wens


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> micah richards also never played in the 3-5-2 that everyone else did. i don't like the half arsed formation change, bobby needs to either decide to keep it or chuck it, but micah's was injured when we played it (i assume it's been done at training however).
> 
> it's way too easy to blame mancini for this. where's the blame for lescott not headering the ball away for their 2nd goal? that's not tactical ineptitude on bobby's part. he might have changed to formation, but that only happened once the players allowed to score to be 2-1 via sloppy play. surely that's not bobby's fault, that our players aren't playing to standard?
> 
> *why do the players never get held accountable for how poorly they've played?*


easier to sack one manager than 11 players

thats the chelsea FC philosophy

wheres that avb smilie?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> well, that's a given wens


outside of psv he hasn't really done much at club level.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i think we all know who city should get. the only man with the youth, talent and vision to take it to the next level

:kean

that or just get mr trffic

:arry


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> outside of psv he hasn't really done much at club level.


He done really well when he was Chelsea caretaker manager for a couple of months, he done really well in the league. I think he was caretaker because him and Roman are buds.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

call me old school but the Ajax win was a victory for football, most of those players are home grown academy talents

Against Modern Football


----------



## Josh

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

city should hire two managers. roberto for the league and :arry for europe


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

more like mancini for domestic and :arry against italian teams since thats what he terrorised mostly


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Samoon said:


> Milan lost again. It looks really bad for Italy right now. The Italian teams in the Europa league are also not doing well either. That sucks.
> 
> As for City doing bad in Europe, Mancini is their manager, nothing else needs to be said really.
> Glad Dortmund won, they are proving to be one of the best teams in Europe. Think they will go far in the CL this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He supports Chelsea. :downing
> 
> Also about the Premier league being overrated, I think it is a little bit overrated but it is still imo the best league in the world. La Liga is definitely not better than the Premier league. Not sure why people think otherwise.


Yea, remembered immediately I posted. Not sure why he's just mad at the prem all of a sudden. I just can't agree with him from any direction.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hajduk1911 said:


> call me old school but the Ajax win was a victory for football, most of those players are home grown academy talents
> 
> Against Modern Football


Taken from another forum...

Ajax Starting XI:

Vermeer - youth product
Van Rhijn - youth product
Alderweireld - youth product
Moisander - 2.5m
Blind - youth product
Eriksen - 1m
Poulsen - free
Schone - free
Sana - 250k
De Jong - youth product
Babel - free (originally a youth product)

Total starting eleven cost = 3.75 million.

Lol City.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Money City burried by DAT YOUTH.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great day of results, Ma City and Aresenal both lost 

PSG and Porto won, $35 for me right there.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Taken from another forum...
> 
> Ajax Starting XI:
> 
> Vermeer - youth product
> Van Rhijn - youth product
> Alderweireld - youth product
> Moisander - 2.5m
> Blind - youth product
> Eriksen - 1m
> Poulsen - free
> Schone - free
> Sana - 250k
> De Jong - youth product
> Babel - free (originally a youth product)
> 
> Total starting eleven cost = 3.75 million.
> 
> Lol City.


its not like the madrid starting 11 is any cheaper than city's, and they got battered by one of the best academies on earth

as did chelsea with shakhtar

and barca's academy beat the celtic bought players 8*D


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> its not like the madrid starting 11 is any cheaper than city's, and they got battered by one of the best academies on earth
> 
> as did chelsea with *shakhtar*
> 
> and barca's academy beat the celtic bought players 8*D


What? Aren't they made up of Brazilians? I don't think Brazilians go through the Ukrainian youth system...

They may buy them young and cheap, they certainly didn't go through their academy though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



The Twitters said:


> Suarez and Gerrad likely to play vs Anzhi . strong Liverpool team expected.


Fuck.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> its not like the madrid starting 11 is any cheaper than city's, and they got battered by one of the best academies on earth
> 
> as did chelsea with shakhtar
> 
> and barca's academy beat the celtic bought players 8*D


Haha! Exactly.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

shakhtar have about 2 players come directly through their youth teams.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i assumed they stole them at 12 and trained them


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

brazilians can't leave brazil unti they're 18

however they buy them at 18 and after 3 years they are classified as home grown under cl rules.

plus fun fact. you can't obtain ukranian nationality as a foreigner.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chygrynski, Gai, Shust are the only regular first teamers who are Ukraine that are home grown from Shakhtar pretty sure. Pyatov, Kobin, Kucher, Stepanenko, Devic are all grown from other Ukraine clubs.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Loved the HULK burial they did on sky sports :lol


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

As they should have. LULK is overrated.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

He's far from INCREDIBLE thats for sure 8*D


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

All of a sudden Hulk is overrated? His move to Russia was a poor choice, that's for sure, but he's still a great player.



Silent Alarm said:


> Taken from another forum...
> 
> Ajax Starting XI:
> 
> Vermeer - youth product
> Van Rhijn - youth product
> Alderweireld - youth product
> Moisander - 2.5m
> Blind - youth product
> Eriksen - 1m
> Poulsen - free
> Schone - free
> Sana - 250k
> De Jong - youth product
> Babel - free (originally a youth product)
> 
> Total starting eleven cost = 3.75 million.
> 
> Lol City.


Moisander is technically home grown too, he was at Ajax from 2003 to 2006 during his younger years, then they sold him and have now bought him back. Eriksen has been at Ajax since 17, so the way he plays now is also a product of Ajax's academy, his first year he mostly played in the u21's, but yeah, not fully home grown. Yesterday was a victory for football (Y)



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What? Aren't they made up of Brazilians? I don't think Brazilians go through the Ukrainian youth system...
> 
> They may buy them young and cheap, they certainly didn't go through their academy though.


Exactly, Shakthar has been doing so well last few years because they are rich, and use this money to buy South Americans "cheap" to build up the team. It's not a nice strategy because Brazilians in Ukraine is such an odd combination, but you have to give them props for an outstanding scouting system.



Redead said:


> its not like the madrid starting 11 is any cheaper than city's, and they got battered by one of the best academies on earth
> 
> as did chelsea with shakhtar
> 
> and barca's academy beat the celtic bought players 8*D


Barca has the best academy in the world followed by Ajax, but let's not forget the amount of money they have spent on the likes of Alba, Song, Villa, Sanchez etc to strengthen their team.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Yea, remembered immediately I posted. Not sure why he's just mad at the prem all of a sudden. I just can't agree with him from any direction.


I never once said i was mad at the Prem. I also never once said it isn't a great league. Actually, i said it is a great league, and i see the case for it being the best in the world. I just think that La Liga is better than it, By the smallest of margins. But i also see why people say the premier league is best, and i don't completely disagree with that.

What i said, is that it's over-rated. And the reason i said it's over-rated is because people tend to think it's miles ahead of the other leagues, which it's not. I don't agree with people saying that the premier league is by far the best league in the world.

You seem to have mistaken what i meant by over-rated. Over-rated doesn't mean it's bad. You have come in and thought i meant that the Premier league is bad, which is not what i sai at all. I just don't think it's by far and away the ebst league in the world, like many make it out to be.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Taken from another forum...
> 
> Ajax Starting XI:
> 
> Vermeer - youth product
> Van Rhijn - youth product
> Alderweireld - youth product
> Moisander - 2.5m
> Blind - youth product
> Eriksen - 1m
> Poulsen - free
> Schone - free
> Sana - 250k
> De Jong - youth product
> Babel - free (originally a youth product)
> 
> Total starting eleven cost = 3.75 million.
> 
> Lol City.


ique2


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> so it's not the fault of the 11 underperforming players? at all? not even a teeny tiny bit?





Samoon said:


> I never said you have to get rid of Mancini but the reason why you are doing bad in Europe is *mainly* because of him. He has a very poor record in europe.


I never blamed Mancini for everything but he is the main reason.



Silent Alarm said:


> Taken from another forum...
> 
> Ajax Starting XI:
> 
> Vermeer - youth product
> Van Rhijn - youth product
> Alderweireld - youth product
> Moisander - 2.5m
> Blind - youth product
> Eriksen - 1m
> Poulsen - free
> Schone - free
> Sana - 250k
> De Jong - youth product
> Babel - free (originally a youth product)
> 
> Total starting eleven cost = 3.75 million.
> 
> Lol City.


Wow.



Abk™;12179358 said:


> Yea, remembered immediately I posted. Not sure why he's just mad at the prem all of a sudden. I just can't agree with him from any direction.


Yeah me neither. I can't see how is La Liga better than EPL.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Samoon said:


> Yeah me neither. I can't see how is La Liga better than EPL.


Better standard and quality of football
I think overall, the teams below Real and Barca are under-rated, and are great teams. 
It's home to the best players in the world
It's very exciting below the top 2

I think that people look at La Liga, and see that Barca and Real dominate it, which is true. They then forget that there are plenty of great teams below them like Valencia, and Atletico Madrid. I think the overall standard of football is much better of there. I would much rather watch Deportivo vs Granada, than Reading vs Southampton.

There are some reasons. But it's all opinion. Your opinion is no more wrong or right than mine, and vice versa.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> Better standard and quality of football
> I think overall, the teams below Real and Barca are under-rated, and are great teams.
> It's home to the best players in the world
> It's very exciting below the top 2
> 
> I think that people look at La Liga, and see that Barca and Real dominate it, which is true. They then forget that there are plenty of great teams below them like Valencia, and Atletico Madrid. I think the overall standard of football is much better of there. I would much rather watch Deportivo vs Granada, than Reading vs Southampton.
> 
> There are some reasons. But it's all opinion. Your opinion is no more wrong or right than mine, and vice versa.


La Liga has better players but Premier League is more competitive and exciting imo.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Valencia got destroyed by a weak Chelsea(AVB was in charge at that time). Teams like Osasuna, Getafe, Levante,etc get destroyed by Barcelona\Real Madrid most of the time. 

The premier league is much more entertaining than La Liga imo. It is much more competitive and exciting. Look at the end of last season for example. It is unpredictable. I do agree with you that La liga has a better standard of football though.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Samoon said:


> *Valencia got destroyed by a weak Chelsea(AVB was in charge at that time). Teams like Osasuna, Getafe, Levante,etc get destroyed by Barcelona\Real Madrid most of the time.
> *
> The premier league is much more entertaining than La Liga imo. It is much more competitive and exciting. Look at the end of last season for example. It is unpredictable. I do agree with you that La liga has a better standard of football though.


Man United got destroyed by Bilbao. Chelsea got destroyed by Atletico. It works both ways.

Like i've said before though, i see the argument for the premier league and it's a good one. But i don't think it's by far and away the best league in the world like many make out thats all.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don't think it is by far the best league either. I just can't see how La Liga is better, but it your opinion and I respect it. 

As for Chelsea losing to Atletico Madrid, fair enough. But as for Man Utd losing to Bilbao, I doubt Man Utd took the Europa league seriously tbh. English teams don't really give a shit about Europa league while Spanish teams do take it seriously.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I often find the Premier League and La Liga have basically switched:

Back in 2004-2006 when Mourinho was at the healm of Chelsea it was pretty much their league to lose with the likes of United and Arsenal being good but terribly inconsistent and well off the pace. Even when United had a rebirth after the 2006 World Cup it still felt like Chelsea were the only side consistent enough to challenge them, although Arsenal the season after came close for a good 3/4s of the season.

Compare La Liga at the same time, and whilst Madrid or Barca generally were still favourites, Valencia especially were a threat for the title, and the likes of Deportivo, Sevilla, Atletico, Villareal really had a knack for gaining victories regularly over the top two. I mean these days either Madrid or Barca would be lucky to lose 3 games in the league, but only a few seasons back they could easily lose 8/9 games over the course of a season and whilst it was shocking on paper, the more you studied each season the less of an upset it became. I remember Deportivo had that astonishing stat in terms of consistent home wins over Real for a good 8/9 seasons straight, and Sevilla at home seemed to continually get the better of Barca and Madrid whilst Atletico had a particularly strong record at the Nou Camp with Torres in particular always causing Barca problems.

Now whilst the likes of Bilbao, Valencia and occasionally Atletico have their moments, the gap between the top two and the rest has really widened. Whereas in the Premier League the likes of Tottenham, Newcastle, Everton and City have all progressed and really started becoming bigger threats to the traditional trio of United, Arsenal and Liverpool. Both Arsenal and Liverpool are now in a bigger fight for European football when only a few short seasons ago it seemed inconcievable that they would be strongly threatened by one team let alone 3/4. Even the smaller clubs like Fulham, Villa and Stoke etc started to pick up more and more points against the bigger clubs on a regular basis, and there's really a feeling now in the Premier League that there really isn't an easy game: heck the rise of West Brom from a team who used to be up and down into a solid mid table/possibly higher club should be proof of how the Premier League has slowly become a more unstable league in terms of consistency.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

On our result:

Lol. Typical. Wenger plays Ramsey... F'kin Ramsey over and over and over and over again--when we've only won THREE f'kin league games with him starting in 2012. What the heck?

Why is Gervinho playing as a striker? Why is Ramsey--a CM--playing as a RF? Heck, why is he playing at ALL? Why isn't Wenger playing Podolski up top?

I'm not surprised by the result because the tactics have been so ridiculous.

I don't care for the CL honestly because we're awful in the CL. I'd hope we get knocked out instead, so that we could focus on the League. I wouldn't even mind EL because at least--we'd have a chance.

Onto City, sacking Mancini is the worst thing City could do now. So what if City aren't doing well in the CL! It took Chelsea 9 years after Papa Ramon came, so let's give City some time. Unless the replacement's name is Pep, Mancini is the right man for City.


----------



## CGS

nazzac said:


> Man United got destroyed by Bilbao. Chelsea got destroyed by Falcao. It works both ways.


Fixed :side:

Would definitely say the BPL Is better for sure. Much more competitive especially in the last few years. Hell last year alone was probably the best premier league season in history so many ups and downs it was unreal and the gap between the big clubs and the smaller clubs is getting smaller and smaller as the years go on. Honestly out squad isn't much better to the one that won and was still consistently getting into the champo league back in the early 2000's but we kept doing it due to less competition while like Segunda said the gap between Madrid and Barca to the other clubs is just getting wider and wider. Wasn't it something like 28 points last year? 

Even in Europe over the last decade how many times has the champo league final featured an English team? Since us in 2005 I can only recall 2010 not having an English team. May not have won them all but does show the overall power of the league imo. 

In terms of what you find entertaining though is off course personal opinion but really can't see how La Liga is better than the BPL in anyway.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Razor King said:


> On our result:
> 
> Lol. Typical. Wenger plays Ramsey... F'kin Ramsey over and over and over and over again--when we've only won THREE f'kin league games with him starting in 2012. What the heck?
> 
> Why is Gervinho playing as a striker? Why is Ramsey--a CM--playing as a RF? Heck, why is he playing at ALL? Why isn't Wenger playing Podolski up top?
> 
> I'm not surprised by the result because the tactics have been so ridiculous.
> 
> I don't care for the CL honestly because we're awful in the CL. I'd hope we get knocked out instead, so that we could focus on the League. I wouldn't even mind EL because at least--we'd have a chance.
> 
> Onto City, sacking Mancini is the worst thing City could do now. So what if City aren't doing well in the CL! It took Chelsea 9 years after Papa Ramon came, so let's give City some time. Unless the replacement's name is Pep, Mancini is the right man for City.


no no no! obviously the only way is to sack the manager in only their 2nd champions league campaign! it only took fergusion 6 years, but we should be doing it all now now now!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Anyone get a good chance to have a laugh at Milan? ique2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I remember Spurs' days in the Champions League, 1 year in and a quarter final


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> I remember Spurs' days in the Champions League, 1 year in and a quarter final


:arry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Anyone get a good chance to have a laugh at Milan? ique2


I've been laughing at Milan all season


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



j.konig said:


> city should hire two managers. roberto for the league and :arry for europe


:redknapp will work his magic against Real Madrid again.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> I never once said i was mad at the Prem. I also never once said it isn't a great league. Actually, i said it is a great league, and i see the case for it being the best in the world. I just think that La Liga is better than it, By the smallest of margins. But i also see why people say the premier league is best, and i don't completely disagree with that.
> 
> What i said, is that it's over-rated. And the reason i said it's over-rated is because people tend to think it's miles ahead of the other leagues, which it's not. I don't agree with people saying that the premier league is by far the best league in the world.
> 
> You seem to have mistaken what i meant by over-rated. Over-rated doesn't mean it's bad. You have come in and thought i meant that the Premier league is bad, which is not what i sai at all. I just don't think it's by far and away the ebst league in the world, like many make it out to be.


Fair enough, but La Liga isn't better than Premier League for obvious reasons.

Isn't it like a norm for people to think that something good or great is overrated? It's pretty much the case all the time. Not ONLY in sport, EVERYWHERE!

If you're talking about excitement, then Premier League is by far the best league in the world.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mancini is a proven flop in Europe. I think that's the point you are missing, Kiz. It maybe the club's only second time in Europe, but players like Aguero, Dzeko, Nasri, Kompany, Clichy, Silva, Balotelli, Garcia, Maicon, Kolo have tasted Champions League before they moved to City. Yaya and Tevez have actually won it. So it's not this completely new experience.

Problem is Mancini's tactics in Europe are terrible. Unlike in the Premier League, teams in Europe keep possession a lot. You can't just expect to turn up and blast them out of the water from the start. Especially teams with pedigree like Ajax. Mancini keep underestimating these teams. Don't even get me started on him switching to a back 3 with Clichy as a centre back and then just throwing on all his strikers and hoping for the best. How the hell is that managing a team? I'm sorry, but he's fucking awful and City need someone better.

His Serie A accomplishments came because Inter were the only big team that did not get busted therefore they could buy all the strong players and create an unrivalled squad in that league. And last year he nearly lost the Premier League with by far the best squad in the league. I get that City fans will always hold him dear to their heart, as he did deliver them their first league title in yonks. But he isn't any good. He's tactically inept.

You can blame the players all you want, but it's the manager's job to find out the issue and sort it. It's his job to motivate them and get them playing well. If you have all these superstars and they aren't playing well, then the manager is not doing his job.

If no miracle happens, City need to start looking for someone new for next season.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Razor King said:


> Onto City, sacking Mancini is the worst thing City could do now. So what if City aren't doing well in the CL! It took Chelsea 9 years after Papa Ramon came, so let's give City some time. Unless the replacement's name is Pep, Mancini is the right man for City.


In the past decade Chelsea has never been knocked out before the knockout stage, made one quarter final, four semi finals, two finals and won the title. With the squad they have City should at the very least be making it past the group stage. They don't have to win the thing every year, but some sort of positive showing is required. Either the manager is an issue or the players just don't want it enough - or both.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

the fact is these things take time and we gain nothing by sacking bobby 5 months after signing him to a 5 year deal. unless pep comes in then it doesn't matter. this is a gradual process. it doesn't happen overnight.

and bullshit it's up to the manager to get the players to play well. if a player can't get up for a champions league match then maybe they should be looking at their career more closely and deciding what they want to be in the future. it's the easy way out to blame the manager every single time. bobby made a couple of tactical errors, but to just dish up pure crap on the field, no matter how you're playing, what can he do about that? tell the players to play better? i'm sure he did that.

yes he's made mistakes, yes he should be held accountable for said mistakes, but to be 100% his fault for his players not showing up in such a vital game? that reflects so much more on the players than him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well after scraping the league on the last day, that 5 years extension wasn't all that smart.

These players won the league last season and they went to the Bernabeu and put in a courageous performance, so they obviously are good players and ability isn't the problem. Should they need to be motivated for these games? No. But if it's not going right, the manager has to find a way to change this. You're telling me that things have gone wrong for the majoirty of City's Champions League games and Mancini has not found a way to change this yet? 

Against Dortmund, you got played off the park in the first half, you thought half time would have changed this, but no. The match continued as it was. Same thing with Napoli last year. These two teams have been in the Champions League as long as you. So experience isn't the issue. In fact, your manager has more CL experience then both of them put together. The issue is two teams were doing the business tactically and one team was not.

You have Gael Clichy looking stunned when asked to play centre back. You have four strikers on the pitch at the same time as if this is Football Manager. You have Micah Richards (wrongly) coming out and saying the team don't really understand 3-5-2. And you have Mancini saying it was his fault. It's a embarrassing. You're the Premier League champions, ffs.

It's never fully one side's fault. So yeah, the players are to be blamed too. But when you look at the history of Mancini's Champipns League record, it's not hard to find out what the big issue it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

so you think we should sack a manager who just won the league and is still undefeated in the league?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just watched a post-match interview with Mancini. He says he didn't prepare the team well, he didn't look at the Ajax players well enough beforehand, which I thought meant that he basically thought Ajax was going to be a walk over and didn't feel the need to even look at the Ajax players for threats. But then he got asked if he underestimated Ajax and he said no, they prepared wrong because they prepared for a different tactic by Ajax. To sum up; De Boer tactically surprised Mancini, and he couldn't prepare the damage. Baffling for such a big club with loads of scouts/coaches.


----------



## Andre

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's ridiculous to compare Mancini and Ferguson's champion's league exploits even when you consider relative experience. Mancini can buy pretty much any player he wants, if the players aren't playing well then either he's not motivating them correctly or they're just bad signings and need to be moved on or replaced. There's nothing stopping him from doing this. Fergie spent the best part of the 90's developing a good group of youth players mixed with some shrewed signings into a top class team, of course he wasn't going to be able to win the top club prize straight away.

If you want to make a fair comparison then use managers who have had the same amount of time (or even less) and availability of resources as Mancini. Roberto Di Matteo would be that person.

As for sacking Mancini, I don't think that's the right road to go down at this moment in time, he deserves at least the rest of this season after winning two trophies. I still think that he falls woefully short of the tactical requirements needed for Europe, so there will come a point where Citeh start to outgrow him. That may not be too far in the future.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

As I said, I think you need to start looking for another manager who can come in next season and progress the club. Inter did it regardless of all the leagues Mancini won and they went on and won the Champions League. Financially, you won't be fucked like Inter as well.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> it's way too easy to blame mancini for this. where's the blame for lescott not headering the ball away for their 2nd goal? that's not tactical ineptitude on bobby's part.


*Zonal marking is hardly a clever tactic on his part tbf. The guy with a running start against a guy standing still is always gonna win that contest in the air if the ball is good. 

Didn't watch the match but it looked like City would have lost even if Mancini's tactics were on. Defensively they're a shambles right now (just like us mind) and their midfield gets overrun in Europe. I really don't get the 3-5-2 formation with City and Mancini's inconsistency on it. Enjoying Micah burying it though. Now they're looking at Ajax at home as a must win match just for Europa League Football.

LEAVE IT UP TO UNITED TO FLY THE FLAG.

Watched Dortmund/Madrid. Madrid were lifeless again. Looked in pre-season mode again but it's too far into the season to be using that excuse anymore. Majority of the team don't look like they care right now. Should have been 2 or 3 goals difference if it wasn't for Casillas. Dortmund were very good though. I'd KILL for a Falcao/Lewandowski strike pair.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

yeah they only replaced him with some mug named jose mourinho :lol. the only way that this works is if we bring in someone better than mancini. how many of these guys exist, and furthermore, can we plausibly get them into the club? personally, i think any manager would love it here, great resources, a great board willing to invest both money and time into a plan. whether we're setting up a move for pep with serrano and possibly txiki, im not sure. but if that happens, so be it.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think some people are forgetting the fact that Chelsea were a top-4 or thereabouts club before their Papa came home. When the Arsenal fan came calling, City were a mid-table club.

So a mid-table club comes in and wins the PL title within three seasons, and is still undefeated at home for more than a season--and undefeated in the league, thus far. Sacking Mancini would be horrific.

Mancini's spell as Inter manager proved amazing in the league, and yes, I do understand the form of Inter in the CL, but the question of the CL only comes into play once City go on to win the Prem again. What works against Mancini is the difficulty of the group too. As long as City performs in the League, the alarms can be turned off. Not every owner/fan is as restless as Ramon or some Chelsea fans.

I'd reserve my final judgment against Mancini for next season (in the CL). This is Mancini's second-high profiled job as a Manager, and he has won with both clubs--one club was an established one and the other was a growing force. Time is there.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Sacking Mancini isn't the solution. He just needs to improve tactically, especially in Europe. I think he would have gone if we didn't insist on you winning the League last season though. Just a Coach with more experience in Europe would do the job. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

benitez is more experienced. would he win us the cl as soon as he arrived, as apparently it's a walk in the park.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

He done it with a shite squad on his first attempt, so who knows? It's not about winning it right now though. It's about getting out of the group and showing everyone who Man City is. You may have England afraid of you, but Europe aren't shaking one bit.

But whatever, give Mancini more chances. I'm sure he'll get it right on his 10th attempt or so.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we still can get out of the group fyi


----------



## Andre

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That's a bit of strange question to ask considering he won the Champion's league with liverpool in his first season at Anfield and also had previous European success with Valencia.

Also it's not so much about him getting Citeh to win the competition, it's more about him proving that he has the gumption and nous to steer the club through the group stages.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> we still can get out of the group fyi


You can, but chances are you won't. You'll probs have to win all 3 remaining games, and hope that Real or Dortmund both slip up against Ajax. And none of those remaining games will be easy. 

Ajax at home you should win, but if it's anything like last night, then you won't. Dortmund away will be a really tough fixture, which i fancy Dortmund winning. And Real Madrid at home will be tough, and i fancy a draw there.

TBH, your lucky to have 1 point, because Dortmund should have won that game at the Ethiad. City need a miracle to get out of this group now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we werent meant to win the league either in april

never say never.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Only real hope you have is if Madrid lose to both you and Dortmund in the next 3 games but even then you'd have to beat Dortmund away which is highly unlikely to happen based on the first 3 games in Europe. That or hope Ajax cause some upsets.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> He done it with a shite squad on his first attempt, so who knows?


*did

You're not Alan Shearer.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> *did
> 
> You're not Alan Shearer.


I could be, like!

Howay! Brown Ale!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> we werent meant to win the league either in april
> 
> never say never.


dont give me that

you won it out of resilience on the last day but most of the time before it was just united fucking up big time like you fucked up before that happened

by the end the premier league race basically looked like two teams trying to find new ways of not winning the title

getting out of the group would require somehow overcoming Dortmund away, which is really fricking hard, beating ajax at home, which isnt hard but in the grand scale kinda meaningless, and beating madrid at home, no small feat 

but mostly it will require a total and utter collapse of ajax, dortmund and madrid.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

On our result:

Lol. Typical. Wenger plays Ramsey... F'kin Ramsey over and over and over and over again--when we've only won THREE f'kin league games with him starting in 2012. What the heck?

Why is Gervinho playing as a striker? Why is Ramsey--a CM--playing as a RF? Heck, why is he playing at ALL? Why isn't Wenger playing Podolski up top?

I'm not surprised by the result because the tactics have been so ridiculous.

I don't care for the CL honestly because we're awful in the CL. I'd hope we get knocked out instead, so that we could focus on the League. I wouldn't even mind EL because at least--we'd have a chance.

Onto City, signing Mancini is the worst thing City could do now. So what if City aren't doing well in the CL! It took Chelsea 9 years after Papa Ramon came, so let's give City some time. Unless the replacement's name is Pep, Mancini is the right man for City.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

well then i suggest to mancini he needs to do well in the europa league to get a good feel of europe.

also, i dont like this idea of marginalising the champions league razor. remember, you havent won it either. and you seem to be drifting more and more away from making it happen by the year

i still remember a few years back when arsenal was taking barca to the limit and were top CL contenders


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Still can't believe we got beat by this spurs side, no offence to our resident spurs fan but fuck me. I guess Bale and Dembele make that much difference.

I might be going to much on the score tonight (crurently 1-0 down vs maribor) but the chelsea game aswell.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Moved to left back, scores.

:downing




Joel said:


> I could be, like!
> 
> Howay! Brown Ale!



It's okay you're better than Shearer in my nonbiased opinion :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Obertan and Downing score within minutes of each other. 

My mind can't comprehend this madness.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Shepard said:


> Moved to left back, scores.
> 
> :downing


Cant score from attack but can score from defence


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> we werent meant to win the league either in april
> 
> *never say never.*


Channel 5 awaits.


----------



## Death Rider

Lol at agger copying George best


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a waste of talent Eto is atm.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hey Arsenal, City & Chelsea. THAT is how you win in Europe :suarez1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Radio Raheem was once again the difference.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> What a waste of talent Eto is atm.


31 years old, has won mostly everything there is to win, has been called the best striker in the world at some stage in his career; I don't blame him for putting his feet up and collecting as much money as possible now.

I guess he could have gone to England and add the Premier League to his collection, but with La Liga and Serie A already claimed it isn't a big deal.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Hey Arsenal, City & Chelsea. THAT is how you win in Europe :suarez1


Doing it for England (Y)






Skill that only an Ameobi could pull off.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Downing, the GOAT goal scoring left back :downing

Good to pick up the win, thought we'd have played a weaker side with the Everton game coming up.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Channel 5 awaits.


When did they last show a game? The qualifying? All about ITV4 now!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Rush said:


> Downing, the GOAT goal scoring left back :downing
> 
> Good to pick up the win, thought we'd have played a weaker side with the Everton game coming up.


Guess knowing Anzhi being tough mixed with the thought of Udinese being more than likely to win (lol) Rodgers didnt wanna take any chances are risk being 4 points off the pace.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Only real hope you have is if Madrid lose to both you and Dortmund in the next 3 games but even then you'd have to beat Dortmund away which is highly unlikely to happen based on the first 3 games in Europe. That or hope Ajax cause some upsets.*


This is actually me fear. If Madrid lose to City and Dortmund again, Dortmund will rest players against City, same thing happened last year for City against Bayern.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> This is actually me fear. If Madrid lose to City and Dortmund again, Dortmund will rest players against City, same thing happened last year for City against Bayern.


I'll be honest i'd rather madrid go out than city, worst case both Real and City go through.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

why does it fear you what we do?

if we're not going to make it through i'd rather we finished last and just focused on the league.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

hey snrub, how would you rate City thus far in the CL? an angry Mancini







or disappointed Mancini







?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

a MADSADCINI would be my guess


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










if he could do that more often then he wouldn't get as much shit as he does :downing


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

maybe he just imagined the goal was a garbage can


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










so what was wrong with this?


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gotta be out of the keeper's hands.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Isnt the rule only valid if the keeper has two hands on the ball though?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i too thought it was 2 hands


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Downing even looked shocked he scored.


----------



## ZeDude

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That was Agger by the way. But it doesn't matter if the keeper has the ball in one or two hands. 
According to FIFA law:


> A goalkeeper is not permitted to keep control of the ball in his hands for more than six seconds. A goalkeeper is considered to be in control of the ball:
> 
> while the ball is between his hands or between his hand and any surface (e.g. ground, own body)
> while holding the ball in his outstretched open hand
> while in the act of bouncing it on the ground or tossing it into the air
> 
> When a goalkeeper has gained possession of the ball with his hands, he cannot be challenged by an opponent.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hope Ajax finished City for good


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Hope Ajax finished City for good


Worry about Chelsea, not City.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Schalke are gonna fuck us tonight.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Predictions - 

*Man City* vs. Ajax
*PSG* vs. Zagreb
*Schalke* vs. Arsenal
Anderlecht vs. Zenit (Draw)
*Milan* vs. Malaga
*Madrid* vs. Dortmund
Dynamo Kiev vs. Porto (Draw)
*Olympiacos* vs. Montpellier


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Man City vs. Ajax*
*PSG* vs. Zagreb
*Schalke vs. Arsenal*
Anderlecht vs. *Zenit* 
*Milan* vs. Malaga
*Madrid* vs. Dortmund
*Dynamo Kiev vs. Porto* 
Olympiacos vs. *Montpellier*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City to win 4-2.


Also i've read that neither scholes or fletcher have travelled with the squad to braga, seems a little strange unless they have knocks. Good news Smalling has travelled and hopefully he starts.

But i have a feeling carrick will play at cb again :no: with maybe rafael getting a rest and smalling at rb, clev/ando midfield 2, nani and valencia on the wings with any two combination of the 4 strikers up top.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Man City* vs. Ajax
*PSG* vs. Zagreb
*Schalke* vs. Arsenal
Anderlecht vs. *Zenit*
*Milan* vs. Malaga
*Madrid* vs. Dortmund
*Dynamo Kiev* vs. Porto
Olympiacos vs. Montpellier (DRAW)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea and City will both win. Is Torres starting?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BVB GOATS


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea are playing tomorrow.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

winning this would be handy.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Worry about Chelsea, not City.


Lol true, although i'm much more confident than the last time we played.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ajax end looks and sounds class so far.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

God BVB looking sexy as hell.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao typical. come out looking good, concede at a set piece. fucking typical.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lol City ffs.

European football just isn't for some people.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol City. These fuckers won't even get Europa League football, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

11 minutes on clock people. Early goals happen to every team.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

the team is flat out disinterested in defending. set pieces are an embarrassment or us.

we'll go on to lose


----------



## Mikey Damage

I really don't know what to make of City. They just look so...average. 

And yet, I expect them to win the Prem. CL is out, though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ok, I'm not defending them anymore.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

this is a farce. an absolute farce.

leave the pitch and never come back. this effort defensively is a disgrace.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

These lot are the Champions of England.

How embarrassing.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Goodbye City


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:jay2 at Man City


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Still a while to go though.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why on earth do people still use zonal marking? It *does not* work.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

As long as I live I won't understand why zonal marking is considered the future in football. Surely at least with man to man marking you stand a better chance of not losing your man and being able to defend the situation better, rather than marking one zone where you only need the right ball and the right run to leave you stranded.

That being said, it is still early and they only need one goal and suddenly the crowd will get behind them and Ajax will be up against it. It is cliche but 2-0 is one of the more dangerous leads in football.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rest of the Premier League take notice, City can't defend corners for shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Thhhhheeeeeeoooooooo!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

if teams hadn't worked it out last season than they're fucking slow. we've been an utter liability at corners for ages.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking hell City


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking hell City


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:yaya 

Lovely stuff


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Exactly what shitty needed.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Doesn't matter really, they can come back and even win this but they're still going out.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund & Schalke! 

bryan:bryan

Schalke gogogogo 0:1 is nothing!
Edit: Uhm..... 0:2 is nothing.... : | ......


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ajaax fuckin beast!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RRRRRRREEEUUUUUS 

HOLY SHIT WHAT A FUCKING GOAL


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

anyody got good streams?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

wouldn't mind someone breaking siem's legs

or at least closing down on him.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pepe scores and Madrid is leveled !!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lol Pepe. 

Higuain and Penaldo have been useless today. 

Lucky for Madrid their defenders are attacking.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dat Ajax possession football


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ajax are really taking care of that ball. I guess somethings will never change.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we get killed by anyone who is good on the ball.

unfortunately that's the entire ajax team


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Eliseu (Málaga) scores


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOTZE


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

OH MY GAAAWWWWWDDDD 

GOATZE GONNA GOAT


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Edit: Jeah Schalke come on!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

absolutely woeful defending, can't see us winning if we just let ajax hold onto the ball.

dortmund, psg, malaga all seem to have it worked out. yet we still have mentally fragile players. terrific.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Götze (Dortmund) scores!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So glad I picked the Dortmund/Madrid game to watch, just class.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund are so so so so good. 

They're literally dominating Madrid at their own game, absorb the pressure and kill on the counter. 

Stunning display so far by Dortmund.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> absolutely woeful defending, can't see us winning if we just let ajax hold onto the ball.
> 
> dortmund, *psg, malaga* all seem to have it worked out. yet we still have mentally fragile players. terrific.


I agree with what you are saying, but the bolded two are playing in shite groups. I really don't get what is up with City.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hope Porto scores in the 2nd half! Got money on them!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I agree with what you are saying, but the bolded two are playing in shite groups. I really don't get what is up with City.


but the fact is they're still winning. we have the players, but they look like a meek, pathetic shell of last years team. i just cannot explain what's happened. whether they'e become lazy after winning the title, they think they're better than they are, god knows. but the players are just embarrassing themselves and the club. the lack of anyone wanting to mark a player all season, not just tonight, is just ridiculous.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The number of empty seats at the council house is laughable. Toure was a disgrace for the two Ajax goals. City will still win. 

Watching the Dortmund game, they have been fantastic. Götze and Gündogan have been a delight.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hope SCHALKE atleast forces a draw. Same for Milan


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Still have city up there in the premier league due to their ability to grind out those results

but europe, dam


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City is still the only undefeated team left in EPL, although they still have yet to dace Chelsea/United


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



I Curry I said:


> Why on earth do people still use zonal marking? It *does not* work.


Of course it works. It's just dependant on having the players for the system and the manager being able to get the idea across.

When you have Sami Hyypia & Benitez, you start setting club records and picking up numerous golden gloves with zonal marking.

When you don't, awful television pundits trot out tired platitudes of how the system is just awful and doesn't work.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

im not one to be reactionary but if (when) we lose this there have to be questions asked of everyone involved. absolutely everyone. why this has failed once again. it's just not good enough.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Enter Balotelli :lol


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Second half for all matches about to start.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Change your boots Aguero...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

god that sums up our entire campaign


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking Poulsen. The guy is just not gonna stop ruining football games.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

CHANGE YOUR FUCKING BOOTS, KUN!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

this is just cruel. 2 great chances, fall over.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

zzz boring second half so far


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Farfán (Schalke) scores!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Watching Charlie Nicholas when Arsenal throw away a 2 goal lead is hilarious.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Step it up Madrid!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:kun


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

about to type a post tearing into us.

aguero scores. HOPE


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pato (Milan) scores!11


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What does it say about EPL if the champions are getting f'ed in the A by german, spanish and dutch champs?  and no a tie with Ajax won't give much hope for City. Real and Borussia are waiting


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lol fuck.

Madrid are piling on the pressure here.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Atleast get a draw Madrid come on.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Greco (Olympiacos) scores!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

fucking robbed.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dam so close!!


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FFS. Madrid have scored like a couple of mins a go . Ozil. 

Come on Dortmund!!

Edit* 2-2.

Good result for BVB in the end. They take 4 points against Real. Hopefully they finish top of the group (Y)


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man City got robbed of the win twice in the last 10 mins :lol trolled mega hard


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

this is fucking disgusting reffing. absolutely fucking disgusting. how is that not a penalty? how is that not a goal? jesus


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City robbed, fucking delighted :lmao.

Mancini :lmao.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

never a penalty

:fergie


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Looking forward to tomorrow's games.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Only felt bad for City cause i had bet on them. FUCK REF


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So no comments on Ozil's stunning free kick?

love how he told ronaldo to back off before taking it


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> this is fucking disgusting reffing. absolutely fucking disgusting. how is that not a penalty? how is that not a goal? jesus


:fergie. Didn't you know bruh. City fucked with the wrong guy when they stole Fergie's title at the end of last season. Now he's gonna make sure you suffer in every competition this year


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> this is fucking disgusting reffing. absolutely fucking disgusting. how is that not a penalty? how is that not a goal? jesus


How was it not a freekick to Ajax? Disgusting refereeing.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What about Zlatan!!!! Set up all four goals


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

should've been 3-2 up before that even happened.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> should've been 3-2 up before that even happened.


Gonna agree with you there.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That Christian Poulsen for Ajax is some player. I hope Liverpool sign him...


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Don't feel for Man City at all. They fucked everything up before & during this match.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :fergie. Didn't you know bruh. City fucked with the wrong guy when they stole Fergie's title at the end of last season. Now he's gonna make sure you suffer in every competition this year


:fergie

Fergies gonna' Fergie.

Poulsen looked pretty good in both legs. Babel not so much in the second, but was dangerous in the 3-1 win. Typical.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> this is fucking disgusting reffing. absolutely fucking disgusting. how is that not a penalty? how is that not a goal? jesus


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

just showed on ITV it was offside and it was the correct decision from the linseman :fergie


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOLITV, no mention that last attack shouldn't have happened, Ajax had a blatant free kick not given at the other end of the pitch.

City have no one but themselves to blame, they've been terrible.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shouldn't have drawn that at all, ref was fucking shit, halted a promising attack in Schalkes box because one of the players twisted his ankle on the edge of the box, fucking ridiculous.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. :balo2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

one day we'll win a champions league game. and it'll be FUCKING GLORIOUS

:jose


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Didn't City get a dodgy penalty against Dortmund?

Enjoyed Madrid vs Dortmund. Madrid were piling pressure on and BVB were looking to hit them on the break.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










nothing there.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> one day we'll win a champions league game. and it'll be FUCKING GLORIOUS
> 
> :jose


:torres


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


>


Yo that's my rep pic from last season Man Utd boy :bozza

And you were the one crying when I red repped you a giant picture of Barry after 1-6 :barry

Hold on, that may have been United 07, whatever you all the look the same to me. :evra


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Haha city. 

Good point or Dortmund, tactically a very interesting game. Klopp got the better of it and Roman cost them in the end.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Roy Keane saying Roberto Mancini should calm down. When Roy Keane is worrying about your mental state, something's up.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barry had bit of a nightmare tonight. He's developed a biscuit belly since leaving Villa, not quite the roving left sided box-to-box midfielder he was.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Shouldn't have drawn that at all, ref was fucking shit, halted a promising attack in Schalkes box because one of the players twisted his ankle on the edge of the box, fucking ridiculous.


LOL when Poldolski got booked init? Ref was a cunt for fooling for that shit.



haribo said:


> Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. :balo2


He cost his own team the game with them theatrics.

Well played :balo


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Balotelli pushes Van Rhijn away as well, holding on to him, then flings himself to the ground.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Quasi Juice said:


> Balotelli pushes Van Rhijn away as well, holding on to him, then flings himself to the ground.


Sick diving that was :balo2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City.:lmao

By all accounts Kolarov was offside and it should've been a free kick for De Jong before the foul was given the other way in the dying seconds when Balotelli threw himself down. Mancini's cracking up.8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

no jumper pull. you can hold players off if you're twice their size, but if your top is pulled then you're well within your rights. theatrical yes, but still a penalty.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*City didn't deserve 3 points from that anyway. Shocking defending, Garcia and Barry were appalling and there was zero creativity going forward. These marginal decisions even themselves out anyway. You get very lucky at the weekend with an incorrect offside call and then a marginal penalty call saved you vs Dortmund. They even themselves out more often than not. Didn't think Mario helped his cause with his theatrics in the way he went to ground. He's pulling him but enough to pull him to the ground? Didn't think so. He only fell down from the contact when the chance was gone. You create your own luck I guess.

Amused at Mancini running on the pitch and getting himself some of the ref rather than backing his players away from the officials. Feeling the heat and not reacting well to it right now. Better pray he wins the League again otherwise he's gone most likely. Not like City's players are CL novices either. Plenty of experience in Europe with other clubs along with the manager. Same story as Madrid right now. Coming off a big title win but haven't got going at all this season. Defensively they've been vulnerable from the get go. Zonal marking is a catastrophe unless you have it mastered and City clearly don't. Yaya isn't driving them in midfield anymore and there's no creativity without Silva. Only difference is Madrid still have some players who can turn it on in an instant to win games. City don't seem to have anyone doing that right now against the quality teams. God damnit why can't we play them in the league sooner.

Hope they get 3rd from a Utd perspective. No European Football at all would suck regarding the race for the League Title. Thursdays in Europe will be a killer for them though.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Should have been a pena in the last seconds but tbf city should not have had the free kick, Ajax should have when aguero stamped/raked down on de jong? just before city were awarded the free kick.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ref robbed City, in the Aguero goal the "offside" was too close to cancel, 99% legit goal. Then 100% penalty on Mario. But even if you put all this aside, City were horrible the entire campaign, if they're taking 6 points from Ajax they're now up there with Madrid. It was the string of poor performances. What was wrong with Aguero's shoes BTW? Two slips that cost City two goals, especially the first time when it was him and Balotelli 2-1. City can beat Madrid at the Etihad in two weeks but then they need a miracle with Ajax, nah, not happening(The second part. I can see City winning against Madrid).



Quasi Juice said:


> Balotelli pushes Van Rhijn away as well, holding on to him, then flings himself to the ground.


The angle is lying in this case. You can clearly see the pull in Balotelli's shirt from the other side, it was a clear penalty.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

99% certain kolarov was not offside for the goal. dzeko flicked it behind him and kolarov ran onto it, then curled it into aguero. need to see it again though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Balotelli's face as he goes down is hilarious.

It's a fucking handball too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid better fucking win that group, balls to playing them in the first knockout round.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*We could beat Madrid the way they're playing right now. They'll improve come Feb. though.

City support tonight was shit too. So many empty seats for a must win Champions League match. Shocking. Seem to remember there being a lot of empties for the Dortmund tie. They only came alive once you pulled it back to 2-2 and even then the atmosphere was minimal given the situation.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man City fans in a nutshell^


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i think i read that there were some massive problems getting to the stadium, just the same as the dortmund game. the dortmund game had a crash or something which meant massive delays, or some people not getting there at all or something along those lines. fairly certain both games sold out



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Man City fans in a nutshell^


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/stats/attendance/_/league/eng.1/barclays-premier-league?cc=3436

really


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mancini's WAS GOAL rant at the end was great viewing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The stadium was half empty for the last attack, that's pretty dreadful. 

Old Trafford's no better mind.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The number of empty seats tonight for what is essentially a knock out tie in the biggest tournament in club football is still laughable.

No need to get all defensive about it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

what was defensive? the fact that delays meant that people couldn't get to the ground? or the fact that the typical city supporters comment was dead wrong?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not sure why people are suprised yes their attendances have improved over the last 18 months but winning one title isn't gonna help them sell out every other week. They just don't have the united, pool, arsenal, chelsea, newcastle and even spurs following yet.

But tonight i did think they'd all be well up for it.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

0:35 






How is that not a penalty? I think people are looking at the size difference between Balotelli and Rhijn instead of the actual pull. 100% Penalty.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> 0:35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that not a penalty? I think people are looking at the size difference between Balotelli and Rhijn instead of the actual pull. 100% Penalty.


In all fairness Mario did hand the ball. 
Don't think I've seen a manager ever go onto the pitch and give it to the ref.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Balotelli did a :disdrogba


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Fair enough if there were traffic issues and it sold out but the support from the fans there was still extremely poor, especially considering the magnitude of the match and being 2-0 down so early on. That's when you expect the fan support to turn the volume up to the max, not just drain away with a whimper. I guess that's what you get when a lot of the new fans they've attracted are glory hunters and don't get behind them when things aren't going their way. Not saying this is the case with every City fan in the world ftr.*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mancini sounds like a broken man :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

im not a fan of criticising people who go to the games while im sitting watching telly so i won't comment on it. that's just not me.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So city got robbed, that was a penalty for sure, but did they deserved it? Ajax used to be a legendary team but those days are long gone and to be fair if you can't beat them at home easier (without last moments drama) then you probably don't belong in the next round anyways.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City's support wasn't great, but there isn't an english team who can lay claim to having a consistently good atmosphere at home in Europe anymore. Arsenal, Chelsea, United, Spurs, City, Liverpool and Everton are all garbage for any game which isn't a monumental tie these days, and even then its not like the atmosphere is that great compared to most of Europe.

Football in this country is marketed towards your replica shirt wearing sit down shut up families whose only contribution noise wise is to moan at every misplaced pass. City tbf had a great following when they went down to the 3rd level of English football and do have by all accounts generally a solid base of loyal fans, though Mancunians are pretty much some of the most devoted fans as you'll get, as seen by the likes who follow United, City and of course FC United.

The problem with home games is that there are too many different sorts of supporters in the ground to generate a consistent atmosphere. City have the corner to the right of the away fans as their main base of noise, but 90% of the rest of the ground is made up of predominantly sitting supporters who make no effort. So you've got about 2500 fans giving it a go but met with 40,000 others making no effort. Its the same with United, Liverpool and Chelsea: they all have sections of the ground where a consistent atmosphere is generated but they can only do so much when so many fans in the ground have no effort in making noise. This isn't the 70s and 80s where a broader percentage of fans were boozed up fanatics who loved to get behind their team, football has become the fashionable thing in British society and as a result you get so many families, teenagers, middle aged women and other age groups who aren't put off by the ridiculously steep prices and now more and more grounds around the country have these type of fans in the clear majority, with the people prepared to sing handicapped by who's surrounding them.

This is why having clear sections of football grounds where all fans prepared to stand and create an atmosphere is vital for English football. Europe leads the way by giving supporters the chance to group together and create an atmosphere, rather than trying to stamp out the hardcore fans via ticket prices and ensuring they sit at games. Take Old Trafford for example, 2 sections of the ground regularly stand every game (9000 in total) but you get so many people not arsed with creating an atmosphere in these sections as well as the rest of the ground that you can't get anything going. This is why away supports piss on near enough every home support in the country, aside from lower league football where numbers diminish.

TL;DR - City's support was dire tonight, but then I can't think of any english team who would have excelled in that situation. The English atmosphere is always dictated by the tempo of the game, dire when the play is slow, ferocious when you get tackles flying in and the home team constantly attacking. As big as City's game was tonight, to many fans it was still 'Ajax' who they have no hatred towards and who to many shouldn't have posed a threat. I imagine many more fanatical supporters may also have been priced out tonight which doesn't help, but this is basically the result of what happens when the English game tries to drive out the devoted fans and replace them with the face-painted, soccer am happy clapping brigade.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hoping Dortmund top their group. They are a great team to watch.
City will probably end 4th in their group.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> What about Zlatan!!!! Set up all four goals


Wow, that's brilliant.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

wrong thread


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> this is fucking disgusting reffing. absolutely fucking disgusting. how is that not a penalty? how is that not a goal? jesus












Hilarious for City. Good lolz.

Ibra setting up all of PSG's goals. Beast.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i would say wait till it happens to you, but we all know that's just a ridiculous thought with your diving culture and filthy players.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:fergie

MONEYcini is imploding btw, losing the plot.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tomorrow looks very intriguing! Hoping for Chelsea win and Juventus loss of course.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i agree with snrub

one day, it will all come crashing down for united


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> :fergie
> 
> MONEYcini is imploding btw, losing the plot.


losing the plot like when :fergie's divers utd imploded last season and he got MAD and lost the plot on the touchline?










LOSING THE PLOT


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City and DAT ZONAL MARKING.

Fuck their season is starting to falter to say the least. They won't beat Dortmund/Madrid imo, there's always Thursday nights! At least it's not Channel 5 anymore :rvp


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Is no-one safe from Madcini's rage? He's on a rampage.

''WAS GOAL!''


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think we've all felt our fair share of injustices in European football. It all evens out in the end. Besides it is an honor to play in the PRESTIGIOUS Europa League. CARLING CUP CHAMPS


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> :fergie
> 
> MONEYcini is imploding btw, losing the plot.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah SNRUB umad bro :jordan2


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dinamo Zagreb need to be researched. Last year they fucked Ajax over by letting Lyon beat them by 6-1 or something, just enough goals for Lyon to still go through. Yesterday the way they let PSG just go through their defense at times was ridiculous. Last year there was a picture of one of the defenders coming out of a bookie. Wouldn't surprise me if the players just bet on their own CL matches.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Quasi Juice said:


> Dinamo Zagreb need to be researched. Last year they fucked Ajax over by letting Lyon beat them by 6-1 or something, just enough goals for Lyon to still go through. Yesterday the way they let PSG just go through their defense at times was ridiculous. *Last year there was a picture of one of the defenders coming out of a bookie.* Wouldn't surprise me if the players just bet on their own CL matches.


It was their goalkeeper. And then during the match there was a picture of him winking at Gomis after he scored. It was blatant match fixing, I can't believe nothing was proven.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juventus need to win tomorrow, I will be very surprised if they don't especially with it being the home game.

Best bet is Shakhtar to win against Chelsea :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










i think this goal is case enough for no team to ever, ever play zonal marking again. like, what on earth is yaya doing? guarding space is a bit pointless if your opponent has found space elsewhere.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Ever Wolf said:


> They won't beat Dortmund/Madrid imo, there's always Thursday nights! At least it's not Channel 5 anymore :rvp


Yep there's *always* Thursday nights... for Ajax.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i think this goal is case enough for no team to ever, ever play zonal marking again. like, what on earth is yaya doing? guarding space is a bit pointless if your opponent has found space elsewhere.


Barry is the main culprit there. That's his jurisdiction. Starts off in the wrong position then completely fails to attack the ball. Looks like a GEEK who has been forced to play a contact sport at school, in February and in kit four sizes too large. Infact just about everybody is out of position, besides Zaba, Garcia and Nasri. 

Toure looks like is genuinely confused at what his role is, he starts off determined to mark man-to-man (Tevez? too.), gives up and ends up looking lost.

As Seabs put it a few pages back, IS A CATASTROPHE.

A positive for City is that errors in zonal-marking are easy to diagnose. If they ever manage to get it down, their size and power will pretty much mean no more conceding from set-pieces.

A negative would be that they're all but out. Again.

Finally, is Mancini's poor grasp of English a worry for you City fans? Admittedly I only seem to catch interviews with him when he's APOPLETIC WITH RAGE but his comprehension seems to be really subpar. I assume he must really struggle getting messages through to players, especially with such a hodgepodge of nationalities in the mix. Somebody get that guy Rosetta Stone.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If City don't beat Madrid, they should just purposely tank at the Westfalenstadion to make sure they don't go into the Europa League.

I'm praying we get through and a big reason why is to avoid Thursday nights, because those Danes are definitely finishing bottom.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i dont think we'll need to tank

it'll be like pigs to the slaughter.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> If City don't beat Madrid, they should just purposely tank at the Westfalenstadion to make sure they don't go into the Europa League.


So Joel approves of match fixing? :wilkins Strip him of his moderator bar imo.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United to do the business in Braga tonight. But knowing us we'll go 1-0 down inside 3 minutes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hopefully we just get this done tonight even if it means going weaker against villa if need be.

Going into the last 2 CL games and nopt needing to do much would be welcome after last year.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*I'd rather prioritise the Villa match. We can finish the group off easily with 3 points at home to Cluj. Even if we rest a few key players we should have a strong enough team to get a point tonight. Just care for an entertaining match if I'm being honest. Anderson and Nani will probs both start. Hopefully Hernandez too. Put Rooney, RVP, Valencia, Young and Rio on the bench.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yes, just like you could easily finish off basel and the other weak clubs last year

I wouldnt risk it, not after that fiasco


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i reckon it will be something like this if smalling is ready to start

Lindegaard

valencia smalling evans evra

anderson cleverley giggs

rooney

hernandez welbeck​


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If young is gonna play any game this week hopefully tonight if we prioritise the villa game, he has been utter crap since coming back apart from 20mins at chelsea wastes pretty much everything.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Bertrand; Ramires, Mikel; Hazard, Oscar, Mata; Torres 
Turnbull, Azpilicueta, Terry, Romeu, Marin, Moses, Sturridge

Let's do it boys!


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> De Gea, Valencia, Smalling, Evans, Evra, Nani, Anderson, Giggs, Welbeck, Rooney, Hernandez
> Subs. Lindegaard. Rafael. Ferdinand. Carrick. Young. Van Persie. Cleverley


lineup


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> lineup


No RVP :side: and giggs plays.

I had a feeling it would be valencia at right back, pleased anderson and nani start.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

yeah should be rooney dropping back into midfield, if not Giggs in a 2 man midfield :argh:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> yeah should be rooney dropping back into midfield, if not Giggs in a 2 man midfield :argh:


I'm guessing de gea, rafael, rio, carrick, young and either scholes or cleverley are nailed on for villa, if all fit.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fascinating Manchester United side. Think Anderson and Giggs will play centrally and deep - Welbeck out wide opposite Nani


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's strange and even moreso that scholes never travelled and played over giggs.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barcelona is going for the 12/12 points on its group 

Im calling a hat-trick from the best in the world Messi


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tonight is the night for :torres


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic: Forster, Lustig, Ambrose, Wilson, Matthews, Commons, Wanyama, Ledley, Mulgrew, Samaras, Miku.

Barcelona: Valdes, Dani Alves, Bartra, Mascherano, Jordi Alba, Xavi, Song, Iniesta, Pedro, Messi, Sanchez.

Glad to see Big Sammy back in the Team, we really missed him when he had to go off injured at the Nou Camp, Did Pique fail a fitness test before the match or is it just a precaution from Tito?

If we play like we did in the away leg then we have got a real good chance of getting a point, the fans will also play there part tonight


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Predictions time, I'm going for Chelsea 1-1 Shakhtar and Braga 1 - 3 Man United. What about you guys??


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Going for a Celtic surprise tonight, got a feeling that they may win this evening. Celtic defender Rogne is a player to watch out for. Future star.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic 0 - 2 Barca
Chelsea 2 - 1 Shakhtar
Braga 1 - 2 United


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> Celtic: Forster, Lustig, Ambrose, Wilson, Matthews, Commons, Wanyama, Ledley, Mulgrew, Samaras, Miku.
> 
> Barcelona: Valdes, Dani Alves, Bartra, Mascherano, Jordi Alba, Xavi, Song, Iniesta, Pedro, Messi, Sanchez.
> 
> Glad to see Big Sammy back in the Team, we really missed him when he had to go off injured at the Nou Camp, Did Pique fail a fitness test before the match or is it just a precaution from Tito?
> 
> If we play like we did in the away leg then we have got a real good chance of getting a point, the fans will also play there part tonight


Fuck i know Pedro and Sanchez are good but FUCKING PUT VILLA!!! he has scored 3 goals in the last 3 games this guy is a complete beast let him play for fucks sake


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Predicting 2 red cards in the Chelsea v Shakhtar game


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOAT TORREEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOAL Chelsea. Gets on the end of Pyatov's attempted clearance and opens the scoring v Shakhtar


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Tonight is the night for :torres


:torres


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Torres seems to do a lot better when he has no time to think about things.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Will I An :torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

People need to stop slipping over and costing their team!


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOAL Shakhtar. Willian. Fernandinho with the run and cross. All level at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Willian will be getting a few more texts from ABV now.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Credit to Shakhtar. They're going for it at the Bridge. Chelsea need to be careful of Shakhtar's counter attacks.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fernandinho is a boss.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

These Barca vanilla midgets can never defend set pieces.

1-0 Celtic!


----------



## Lawls

CELTIC


----------



## Lawls

VIDAL

2-0 juventus

Vidal is having a good season so far


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic's home support is just on another level entirely to anything in England. Amazing how much the Green Brigade has transformed their home and away support immensely and made them into one of the best supports overall in Europe.


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Get in Celtic! Good goal.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

4:0 after 28 minutes...
Edit: 5:0 after 33 minutes. :lol


----------



## Lawls

Pizarro with a hat trick

Bayern on fire


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Robben :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So much WOAT coming from Chelsea right now.

Shakhtar and United broke us.


----------



## Lawls

GET IN GIOVINCO


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Would suck BOSSCAR's dick. Straight up.


----------



## Lawls

Great volley


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Take a bow ,Oscar. Lovely Volley.


----------



## Lawls

If the scoreline holds shkhatar and Chelsea will be on 7 points and juve on 6


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This keeper has given Chelsea 2 goals.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic entering pussy mode just like Chelsea last year


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No fucking communication when Terry is missing.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



zxLegionxz said:


> Celtic entering pussy mode just like Chelsea last year


Oh please, not every team is blessed with the wealth and talent that Barca have in developing a prestigious academy which produces an abundance of quality players. Celtic are a workmanlike team who won't get anything trying to outplay Barcelona. Defending and trying to expose their defence with a counter attack is the best strategy they have.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



zxLegionxz said:


> Celtic entering pussy mode just like Chelsea last year


do you really expect a team like Celtic to go attacking if they are 1 up against the best team in the world


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Segunda Caida said:


> Oh please, not every team is blessed with the wealth and talent that Barca have in developing a prestigious academy which produces an abundance of quality players. Celtic are a workmanlike team who won't get anything trying to outplay Barcelona. Defending and trying to expose their defence with a counter attack is the best strategy they have.


Exacly

And I know I'm 25 minutes late with this but...

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!

GOLA GOLA GOLA GOLA GOLA GOLA GOLA

BIG VICTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKIIINNGGG YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

MAGICIANS MAKE MAGIC :mata

WIZARDS WILL WIZARD :hazard

BOSSES BE BOSSING scar

Rush, make me an Oscar smiley pretty please.

We need to score another goal in the second half, because Shakthar are definitely scoring again.


----------



## Death Rider

zxLegionxz said:


> Celtic entering pussy mode just like Chelsea last year


Your right Celtic should try to play like barca and get thrashed :kenny


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How are Man Utd playing? got em in a treble.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juve v Chelsea is going to be so tasty in a few weeks if these results stay the same. Then there's City/Real & Valencia/Bayern.:yum:


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So many good players - and some are criminally underrated - in this Shaktar team. They deserve more credit than they get.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We need to just stop playing.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

fuck


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don't understand why not play David Villa who is the in form player on the team. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## Lawls

Back to level terms, shakhtar 8 juve 6 Chelsea 4


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This defending is fucking rank.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> I don't understand why not play David Villa who is the in form player on the team.
> 
> Ridiculous.


Tito is a stubborn idiot sometimes 3 goals in the 3 games proves hes ready and hes not starting the game? dumb as hell,Alexis is not even close at Villas level


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

losing 1-0, lets cut the power lines :fergie

10 min break now


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This is such a bullshit performance. 

Alexis Sanchez can't score if his life depended on it. 

FUCK.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Floodlights and ref cost us the game in an otherwise brilliant performance.

/Ferguson


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fraser Forster is fucking brilliant, would easily be England no 1 of it weren't for Hart.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:terry on the excercise bike right next to DiMatteo, doing his manager duties and warming up at the same time.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bartra and Alba having absolute nightmares for Barca.

Still get a feeling of when and not if for the equaliser.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If only Mikel was onside. Would have been a moment for all ages :sad:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How the fuck is Song still on the pitch? Two blatant second yellow offences. Disgusting. 

Even away in the most hostile atmosphere the opponent gets nothing. UEFALONA in full force.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I really dont like this Forster fellow.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sick of fucking referees. Fucking sick.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

dat Newcastle academy. 

This would be glorious if Barca weren't in my accumulator.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Love the overration of players off 1 good performance.....

Where was this fraser forster vs kilmarnock 2 weeks ago lol.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Locomotivelung

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bahahahahahahahahahaa. Tony Who?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking incredible for Celtic. Amazing.

United have been worse than awful. Just a dire all round display.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Xavi you absolute ballbag.

Oh Man U are losing too so the bet was down from the start. What a night for Celtic though.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking pussies taking out of the book of mediocrity of chelsea


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



zxLegionxz said:


> Fucking pussies taking out of the book of mediocrity of chelsea


whose winning the match though?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



zxLegionxz said:


> Fucking pussies taking out of the book of mediocrity of chelsea


You've been met by a sterling defence who've worked hard to close your style of play down and take their chances when they come to them. Grow up.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

wait wait wait i can do this. 

Watt must be the greatest player ever he's going to be better than pele maradona messi and henry. What a fucking goal. get him in the scotland squad let him shag your wife build him a statue f'#k obama its all about Watt


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So yeah was so busy doing work I forgot football was on :downing 

What the fuck is up with Barca :lmao.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



CokaCoola said:


> Bahahahahahahahahahaa. Tony Who?


Just turned 18, has been Celtic's best player in the league so far this season

:lmao Is this really the same team that were pumped by Kilmarnock 2 weeks ago and played of the park against my shitty team St Johnstone earlier this season? Oustanding performance.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

MESSI


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Segunda Caida said:


> You've been met by a sterling defence who've worked hard to close your style of play down and take their chances when they come to them. Grow up.


No actually they've met a Mediocre tam at best that got lucky in their second score when one of the best players in the world made a dumb mistake other than that 2 balls in the pole after getting destroyed in the middle of the field for 90 minutes


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



zxLegionxz said:


> No actually they've met a Mediocre tam at best that got lucky in their second score when of the best players in the world made a dumb mistake other than that 2 balls in the pole after getting destroyed in the middle of the field in 90 minutes


They're strategy isn't to outplay you, its to contain the pressure and counter attack. End of the day you make your reputation out of passing through teams and mauling anyone who goes shot for shot with you, so what do you expect a team and club without the wealth and star quality players to do when playing against a vastly superior team?

And for a mediocre club, they've looked damn good tonight. You could take a lesson from their defending.

Well in Celtic, goes to show what a good team performance can achieve when you're up against the best team in the world. They've got an outstanding chance of qualifying out of the group now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wow brilliant by Celtic. 

Barca should hang their heads in shame. Pitiful performance.

First loss of the season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

MOSESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

SLICK VIC!


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just got home from being out for dinner, get the com on and see we're 1-0 down, start cursing as I look for a stream, find the stream three seconds before THE SEX equalises.

I don't usually quote John Denver, but it's been a good night, all in all.


EDIT: LOL!!!!!! I stop posting this, look back at the game, and it's a PENALTY!!!!!

EDIT2: Fuck me, we actually scored it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Heroic stuff from Celtic.

Delighted for them. Messi the tap in merchant trying to grease a draw, Celtic showing almost Villa levels of BRAVERY.

Wanyama is a beast, he'll be moving to a top club soon.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:rooney :rvp

2-1


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm in fucking tears, I can't believe we've fucking done it

Our best night since we beat Boavista in the UEFA Cup Semi-Final in 03


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well done Celtic. not pretty but at end of day if that win gets them into the knockouts no1 is going to care. You can't blame celtic for Barcelona making mistakes. When teams set up compact occasionally they win. Art of defending just as important as the beauty of attacking. Alot of people forget that.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUCK! I'm so depressed right now....


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well fucking done Celtic I gotta say. Huge win for their fans. Pretty sure they wont even care if they go out now after winning that.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

As a hibs fan who hate celtic so much. I hate to say it but what a fucking performance by Celtic. Tony Watt is some player.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

EDIT: Wait turns out I can't do maths, still though a win in either of our next 2 games should see us through


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

braga shit defence


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:javy

3-1


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That's why I hate Hernandez, monumental cock-up, and yet he still flukes it in :cuss:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lol switched over to see that funny goal :javy


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

HERNANDEZ with the ropiest goal of all time.

3-1 against the might Braga. We're winning ALL OF THE TROPHIES.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Of all the great nights I've had as a Celtic supporter, this is right up there at the top, fucking immense!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> HERNANDEZ with the ropiest goal of all time.
> 
> 3-1 against the might Braga. We're winning ALL OF THE TROPHIES.


Apart from the Cup De Campiones Capital One


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

CELTIC









BRAGA

WTF?????


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Draw at Juve and we're through.

C'mon Juve. You know you love a draw :terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

put out the youngsters for the remaining 2 games as the group has been won already


dont know why Rooney took the penalty, almost did a Terry as well, Rvp should be taking them


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> put out the youngsters for the remaining 2 games as the group has been won already
> 
> 
> dont know why Rooney took the penalty, *almost did a Terry as well*, Rvp should be taking them


No need, man. No need :terry1

Moses only scores headers for us.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rod Stewart brought to tears. That's class.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Unbelievable Celtic. Screwed up three of my lines on my trebles but hey ho, awesome. It's always great to see Barca and their glory supporters brought down to earth with a bang.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If their two games were a two-legged knock out tie, Celtic would have just knocked out Barcelona.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Anark said:


> If their two games were a two-legged knock out tie, Celtic would have just knocked out Barcelona.


Pretty sure they'd be playing extra time.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Anark said:


> If their two games were a two-legged knock out tie, Celtic would have just knocked out Barcelona.


You might wanna double check that fact there Anark.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Seeing as both games were 2-1, I'm pretty sure it would've gone to extra time.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

not sure if moses.. or drogba.. -_-


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

As a Rangers fan, well done to Celtic, great result and one of the best in their history, Champions League nights at an old-firm club is amazing, just 4 or 5 years until we could possibly get back in the Champions League, haha, hopefully they go onto the last 16, which I think they will.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AJBurnett said:


> As a Rangers fan, well done to Celtic, great result and one of the best in their history, Champions League nights at an old-firm club is amazing, just 4 or 5 years until we could possibly get back in the Champions League, haha, hopefully they go onto the last 16, which I think they will.


It's just over a year ago that both Celtic and Rangers were knocked out at the Europa Qualifying stages (OK we got back in but losing over 2 legs to Sion was pretty embarrassing) and I remember feeling like the it was the end of days for Scottish Fitba which just makes tonight feel even more so unreal


----------



## Lennon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's mad how quickly things can change. I dunno if I'll feel differently looking back, but for me this is the best result we've ever had in the Champions League, it's the most i've enjoyed a result anyway. It ain't gonna top the Seville run but fuck me, what a night


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Proud to see Celtic making some strides in Europe, the country needs it after the terrible past year, with Rangers, Levein/Scotland troubles, and every other team that qualified for Europe bombing hard. Would be a great ending to the calendar year if Celtic can qualify.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Pretty sure they'd be playing extra time.





danny_boy said:


> You might wanna double check that fact there Anark.


Explanation 1: :lmao In my excitement I remembered the first game as having ended 1-1.

Explanation 2: I meant that Celtic clearly would have scored the next goal once the game went to extra time. :side:

Explanation 3: Fuck all of you you know nothing about football man united man united man united.


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> It's just over a year ago that both Celtic and Rangers were knocked out at the Europa Qualifying stages (OK we got back in but losing over 2 legs to Sion was pretty embarrassing) and I remember feeling like the it was the end of days for Scottish Fitba which just makes tonight feel even more so unreal


I know, results like the not-so-good Europa League and Champions League results for Rangers and Celtic cause an over-exaggeration in to the 'quality' of Rangers and Celtic particularly. Were not as 'bad' as those kind of results encourage people to think we are, although it is normally pretty tough in most European matches because of various factors in football now, the squads are usually to a pretty good standard, considering Scottish football's overall position, financially and in size by comparison to other countries, and that goes down to the history's and reputation of Rangers and Celtic themselves, which does a lot for Scotland - considering it's size - to have a better reputation than similar countries.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Eden the WIZARD is brilliant on the ball, but fuck, he needs to give help to our left back more. Srna was just able to do what the hell he wanted tonight. Bertrand did not have a good game at all either, so it was just easy pickings for Shakhtar.

Really worried about our defending. It's a serious cause for concern now. Not good at all.


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Eden the WIZARD is brilliant on the ball, but fuck, he needs to give help to our left back more. Srna was just able to do what the hell he wanted tonight. Bertrand did not have a good game at all either, so it was just easy pickings for Shakhtar.
> 
> Really worried about our defending. It's a serious cause for concern now. Not good at all.


Some results recently for you haven't been good, but at least, in most cases, your getting goals to kinda' nullify that, and Shakthar and Juventus (especially) isn't a horrible group to find it tough in, although you should be beating Shakhtar. I think you'll go a decent bit though at least.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Has Seb been in here to discuss Scottish football yet?


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oscar. :mark:

Talk about stepping up in the big games.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> not sure if moses.. or drogba.. -_-












WHAT A HEADER BY MOSES IN THAT GIF

Oscar is basically god of Champions league footy, 4 goals in 4 matches, all of them fucking awesome. Already living up to the last bro who wore #11

All hail moses! Preforming miracles and taking chelsea to the promised land of champions league football!

Also, fuck anyone with that 'attacking football' shit. You play however the fuck you need to as long as you win.

if Barca is the better fucking team, then maybe they should add more dimension to their squad than fucking passing the damn ball into the box 73647454 times per game and hoping to score

Bravo to celtic, they proved everyone, even me wrong by showing they can not only go head to head with the best inn europe, but defeat them too


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RVP is class. Rooney dived. Mascherano is a cunt. A huge mega-thundercunt.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

_*Great come back for us and we are the only team with the full mark after 4 rounds (Y)*_


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

With the group you have, you better be the only team with 12 points.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










GOAT


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just seen the possession stats for Celtic/Barca. 16% Celtic to Barca's 84%! That's got to be a record surely for any top level competition. Suck that tiki-taki!


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

_*Yea it's a great week, sure after we took the lead on the premier league too *_


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh yeah, lol Barca.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Just seen the possession stats for Celtic/Barca. 16% Celtic to Barca's 84%! That's got to be a record surely for any top level competition. Suck that *tiki-taka!*


Fixed.


Group E is damm epic, any of those 3 teams can qualify, it will be decided in the last match.

I am shocked that Celtic beat Barcelona, it was so unexpected. I am happy that they beat Barcelona though.


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Just seen the possession stats for Celtic/Barca. 16% Celtic to Barca's 84%! That's got to be a record surely for any top level competition. Suck that tiki-taki!


I'm pretty sure it was 90-10% at the Nou Camp.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The BBC have Celtic's possession at 28% and 34% over the two legs.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



SJFC said:


> The BBC have Celtic's possession at 28% and 34% over the two legs.


Says the man with the Jimmy Savile sig.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a steal Fraser Forster has been for us, only cost us two million in the summer and he's repaid it with that performance alone tonight and hope I Hodgson gives him a chance in the next England friendly he certainly has deserved it.

Wanyama has also been a cracking find by Lennon, his passing tonight was excellent and he took his goal as you would of someone of his stature to do.

Young Tony Watt is going to be some player as well, good finishing ability with Pace to go with it and I hope he carries on learning his trade at Celtic where he will get plenty of games instead of being tempted by a big club down south where he may not get the games and end up not fulfilling his potential.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United the only English team to win in Europe again (ignoring our easy group)?










EDIT: Forgot Moses' late winner :lmao:

UNITED THE ONLY RESPECTABLE ENGLISH TEAM TO WIN IN EUROPE!


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> MAGICIANS MAKE MAGIC :mata
> 
> WIZARDS WILL WIZARD :hazard
> 
> BOSSES BE BOSSING scar
> 
> Rush, make me an Oscar smiley pretty please.
> 
> We need to score another goal in the second half, because Shakthar are definitely scoring again.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Thank god we won in Braga tonight, was looking dicey in the first half. Hernandez's goal :lol

Also, CELTIC. What a win. Barca fans be mad. Shame that Seb hasn't come in here yet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Rush said:


>


:mark:

I shall rep when I can (have to spread).

Won't it be ironic if Oscar scores the winner on Sunday and I use his smiley to celebrate (on you; a Liverpool fan)? :hmm:

Seabs, can you add one of them, perleeeeeease?


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Can't wait till EPL this weekend


----------



## Craig

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

As a Celtic fan I've only just got home, party's only just ended for me so um.... what was I gonna say...

FUCKING YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i hope you realise craig that your team only won by 'being fucking pussies' and 'taking a book out of the mediorcrity of chelsea' according to this footballing genius




zxLegionxz said:


> Fucking pussies taking out of the book of mediocrity of chelsea





zxLegionxz said:


> Celtic entering pussy mode just like Chelsea last year



so enjoy your tainted fake win. barca had more possession and passes so they won the moral football victory


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i wouldnt mind 'taking a book out of the mediocrity of chelsea' in europe right now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

nothing wrong with mediocrity son

look how high england is in the fifa rankings if you dont believe me


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BARCELOLNA

:messi


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> :mark:
> 
> I shall rep when I can (have to spread).
> 
> *Won't it be ironic if Oscar scores the winner on Sunday and I use his smiley to celebrate (on you; a Liverpool fan)?* :hmm:
> 
> Seabs, can you add one of them, perleeeeeease?


:sterling

we're going to get thrashed regardless. We'll probably get killed by Anzhi as well. Sending over Captain CARRA along with :hendo to lead the charge against Evil Eto'o.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If I were a Barca fan, I wouldn't mind too much at losing. They've essentially had a years bad luck in one game, and a game that's relatively unimportant for them. They're still way ahead in La Liga and on course to top their group, so it's not that bad for them.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










my mum loved this


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

fat man slipping his hand into rod's jacket at the end. pervert.


----------



## Craig

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

There's something really heartwarming about that, Rod's a fucking great, great Celtic fan, most likely the most devout of the mainstream celebrity fans, even the jaded bastard that is me gives a wee smile at that.


----------



## kingfunkel

Bananas said:


> If I were a Barca fan, I wouldn't mind too much at losing. They've essentially had a years bad luck in one game, and a game that's relatively unimportant for them. They're still way ahead in La Liga and on course to top their group, so it's not that bad for them.


Sometimes you need a loss, to kick you up the arse. To remind you that you can't just show up and expect to win.

If that was a years bad luck, what was the 2 ties against Chelsea?


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Amazing win for Celtic. To win with 11% possession and close to a ninth of the number of passes is incredible. Barca struggle too much against terrific defensive performances because they've got no plan B. Plus with their defence they're always likely to concede at least once if you've got a competent finisher. 

Chelsea. Ruddy little buggers. Getting something away to Juve is still a major ask. Especially the way they're playing right now. Juve will cut them open and they cant rely on outscoring Juve away. I still think Juve and Shakhtar are favourites to go through. Juve should get at least a point vs Chelsea and then there's a good chance they can get 3 points against Shakhtar on the last game as Shakhtar should already be through by then. Tempted to put a bet on Donetsk at 33/1. Chelsea and City both ending up with Thursday Night Football? Oh god :mark:

Stale Utd performance. Got the result though, that's all that counts. Or rather they gifted us the result. Top confirmed with 2 games left is neat. Just the League to concentrate on now until the end of the year :mark:

:wilkins and Souness' analysis of zonal marking on Sky the other was quite something too.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well done to Celtic on a great win against Barcelona. They defended brilliantly and got the result they needed through some clever counter attacking, which was well deserved. Barcelona just didn't look like they had a Plan B.

As for the Braga/United match last night, we looked absolutely dire until the final 10 minutes, where we actually started to play some decent football and move the ball around better. The team selection was rather odd with Giggs/Anderson playing centre midfield together and Welbeck playing on the left wing, when he's not looked comfortable there in the last few games. Our passing was sloppy and sluggish and we kept resorting in long balls to Chicharito, who didn't get many opportunities for 80 minutes.

The penalty we conceded wasn't a penalty, what was Evans supposed to do? Rooney also dived for his penalty.

We look much more settled once Van Persie came on. Once the Braga keeper made that dreadful error and Van Persie capitalised on it with the goal, we started to look more comfortable and retain the ball better. Rooney scored a penalty through pure luck and then Hernandez scored a comedy goal. That and the floodlights going out for 10 minutes, it was a very odd second half.

Valencia played much better when he was moved higher up the pitch, Smalling looked decent and had a better game than Evans, Evra had another solid game, Anderson did alright but gave the ball away a lot in the first half, Giggs did better towards the end of the match and Rooney looked good second half also. Van Persie was fantastic when he came on. Nani not so much, yet again he starts a game where he looks poor throughout. We looked better when he came off injured as he did nothing on the wing.

I'm pleased we've now won the group and can rest players for two games.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Chelsea. Ruddy little buggers. Getting something away to Juve is still a major ask. Especially the way they're playing right now. Juve will cut them open and they cant rely on outscoring Juve away. I still think Juve and Shakhtar are favourites to go through. Juve should get at least a point vs Chelsea and then there's a good chance they can get 3 points against Shakhtar on the last game as Shakhtar should already be through by then. Tempted to put a bet on Donetsk at 33/1. Chelsea and City both ending up with Thursday Night Football? Oh god :mark:*


Juve have to beat us if they want to get through. We're a point ahead of them and our last game is at home against Nordsjælland. So a draw is not good enough for them.

It suits us, because they can't just counter attack us now. They have to come out looking for the win.

Gonna be hard, but I honeslty think the hardest match is out of the way (Shakhtar) and we can get a draw in Turin.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Never take 3 points in the Champions League for granted. I learned that last season. But yeah you're right, a point will do you 99 times out of 100. I still don't think you'll get that though unless you really step up defensively.*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah and Juve will not give goals away like Shakhtar did yesterday . I wouldn't trust :torres to take that key chance in a big game , he isn't that kind of player anymore.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Yeah and Juve will not give goals away like Shakhtar did yesterday . I wouldn't trust :torres to take that key chance in a big game , he isn't that kind of player anymore.


Do not doubt the Euro 2012 Golden Boot winner. :torres


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck you Barca and fuck you Scottish Scousers. Rod Stewart the bum smoking pansy. Am I bitter that Barca cost me money? Yes.



Joel said:


> Seabs, can you add one of them, perleeeeeease?


Don't do it.

If Juve & Shakthar win the their next game Chelsea are on the brink :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not all of us are as incompetent as united at winning important champions league games haribo

time to bring that champion league bus out of retirement

one last time


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

sxe already gave you the kiss of death saying qualifying was a guarantee

give it up


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

never

we can survive the handicap of sXe being a chelsea fan. or something fan


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> Not all of us are as incompetent as united at winning important champions league games haribo












:troll


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

damn you john terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We won't lose to Juve. Quote me.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Stop living in the past United fans. Come to 2012 where all that matters is this:










What a performance he put on in that final!


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Stop living in the past United fans. Come to 2012 where all that matters is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a performance he put on in that final!


We can live in the past because we've got one. :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Anark said:


> We can live in the past because we've got one. :terry


We won the CUP WINNERS' CUP. TWICE. TWICE! That is more prestigious than the European Cup, so there!


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can live in the past because thats all we have :jose


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I miss the Cup Winners Cup. I think it's a legit trophy as there is such a thing as a good cup side, who might flounder in a league but can pull out one-off performances to beat bigger and better clubs.

Seemed right to me for those teams to have their own contest, best of the best of the knock-out specialist teams.

It could never survive the current Champs League format though, with loads of the domestic cup winners qualifying for that via the league placings.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I recently had a Newcastle fan say that they've won a trophy more recently that Arsenal. Intertoto Cup 2006 apparently counts as a trophy.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Bananas said:


> I recently had a Newcastle fan say that they've won a trophy more recently that Arsenal. Intertoto Cup 2006 apparently counts as a trophy.


That's bullshit. Theo Walcott got his 50m swimming certificate in 2007.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Liverpool team for Anzhi:* Jones, Wisdom, Coates, Carragher, Flanagan, Shelvey, Henderson, Coady, Downing, Cole, Morgan.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Who the fuck is Coady?

I guess Reina is coming back for the Chelsea game.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Coady is a young midfielder. only know that from FM. From memory he's been captain of our younger sides.

23.8 average age of starting lineup, 20.4 for the bench. fuck me we better win vs Chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Carragher kind of ruins the look of that side but i guess you need some experience at the back.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

oh come on Hendo, got to finish that. Tried 1 pass too many. Been solid so far, really surprised Anzhi have been so passive.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Liverpool wearing blue and white kit because they wouldn't want their red kit clashing with Anzi's BRIGHT YELLOW strip.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Absolute snore fest.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

all about selling dem alternate shirts :hmm:

Hendo has looked lively (in comparison to the rest, who are near comatose) which is fairly pleasing. Downing has played alright thus far as well. Having said that now they're both going to suck for the rest of the game.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Bananas said:


> I recently had a Newcastle fan say that they've won a trophy more recently that Arsenal. Intertoto Cup 2006 apparently counts as a trophy.


Hey come on man that's full of prestige. Never mind that, we've been league winners since then :jesse

In Bruges tonight, watched the film earlier. Hopefully it's funnier than our performance. Krul; Anita, Williamson, Coloccini (c), Tavernier; Bigirimana, Tiote; Obertan, Marveaux, Sa Ameobi; Sh Ameobi.

Super Ameobi bros.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

would happily take a 0-0 draw considering the team we're playing with here.

JONES, what a save.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Coates :kenny.


But what a touch and finish.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

fucking hell, that was an awful way to end the half. Anzhi played like shite, we still conceed. Jones didn't need to be that far out and Coates has no clue. Fuck, off to bed b/c its nearly 5am and that was a dire first half. I'm going to fall asleep on my chair if i stay


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Rush said:


> fucking hell, that was an awful way to end the half. Anzhi played like shite, we still conceed. Jones didn't need to be that far out and Coates has no clue. Fuck, off to bed b/c its nearly 5am and that was a dire first half. I'm going to fall asleep on my chair if i stay


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

respect been up at that time to watch pool play fucking anzhi in russia.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

HENDO trying to tramp it fifa style.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Anita, what a fucking goal. As good a volley as you'll ever see.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

SHAMMEOBI


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao 

SHELVEY


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Anita, what a fucking goal. As good a volley as you'll ever see.


^ That. Brilliant from the little man.

Ameobi assist for Ameobi. God bless Mameobi for blessing us with these heroes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Jermaine, la.

What a striker.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> :lmao
> 
> SHELVEY


DAT FREE KICK


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Should put this in this thread too. Joey Barton scoring for Marseille tonight direct from a corner:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

A lot of decent goals tonight but the best is clearly Taison's for Metalist. One of the best goals you're ever likely to see.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dont think it will be an easy game tomorrow, but that doesnt really matter as qualification is already sorted, put out a reserve team. 

Galatasaray fans will make the atmosphere very hostile, so it would be a good test for some of the youngsters, but i reckon fergie will put out a fairly strong team, 

edit: the travelling team has been announced



> Sam Johnstone, Anders Lindegaard; Rafael, Alexander Buttner, Phil Jones, Tom Thorpe, Marnick Vermijl, Scott Wootton; Michael Carrick, Davide Petrucci, Larnell Cole, Tom Cleverley, Darren Fletcher, Anderson, Nick Powell, Ashley Young, Ryan Tunnicliffe; Javier Hernandez, Joshua King, Danny Welbeck, Federico Macheda.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> Dont think it will be an easy game tomorrow, but that doesnt really matter as qualification is already sorted, put out a reserve team.
> 
> Galatasaray fans will make the atmosphere very hostile, so it would be a good test for some of the youngsters, but i reckon fergie will put out a fairly strong team,
> 
> edit: the travelling team has been announced


*Michael Carrick. First name on the team sheet for EVERYTHING. Maybe he'll get injured or suspended for the knockout stages. I'd prefer to see Cleverly/Anderson given a shot together against QPR on Saturday than this match. Hope Powell, Vermijl, Wooton and Jones play and Welbeck and Young can use it to regain some of their form. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Young form :lol good stuff, all he does when he's in any sort of form is cross a little better. 

So cleverley and ando tomorrow and then carrick and scholes vs qpr? sounds about right. I'll take a draw vs gala right now and we'll concede 2 or 3.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:fergie has said Powell and Jones are starting tomorrow


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> :fergie has said Powell and Jones are starting tomorrow


Diamond it is then with fletch, ando and cleverley/carrick playing with powell.

Anyway fuck it play scholes tomorrow (nevermind hasn't travelled) and start 1 or both cleverley and anderson vs qpr


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Make or break game against Juventus.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pirlo to put in a Ballon D'or winning performance tomorrow or else Juve are out. They're not a one man team but I think they need him at his genius best to get through this group now. Most excited I've been for a Juve game for a long ass time.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea aren't exactly in good form either right now.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

True but I expect them to break the rut in Turin. The midfield battle should be immense. 

Juventus most likely need to win both their remaining games or they'll have to rely on goal difference. The onus will be on them to attack the game.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*






Galatasaray fans at the airport. Fucking numpties.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It is really an interesting group. It is hard to predict who will go through. I think Shaktar will go through and either Juve or Chelsea will go through. Tommorow's game is the deciding game imo.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hopefully Shaktar mess up against the other team because I would rather see Juve and Chelsea progress as they're both awesome teams to watch. Plus I want Roberto to keep his job, he's an absolute class act.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pirlo will hopefully continued to be shut down by the God that is Oscar

The ultimate nullifier, the god of Champions League. kid is something else


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

God's got nothing on GOAT. Pirlo free kick winner in the 93rd minute to seal a 4-3 classic. I'll settle for that.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^^^Dream on.

That's not going to happen.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Pirlo is so great why was he completely ineffective when marked by a 19 year old :bosscar1

Attacking, hes great, but his defensive ability is off the charts. Hes the kind of player you can build a team around. I just hope he puts on another clinic tomorrow


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'll be play acting it tmr on my day off 

Edit: Holy f**k, Oscar's only 19. That's pretty scary....


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oscar is 21


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The same amount of times he'll touch the ball tmr......





.... in the opening five minutes. 


In all seriousness though I can't really call this game. I just hope it's entertaining.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

21? That seems unlikely, everyone was calling him an 18 year old prodigy in the olympics


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Luiz and Torres do not play, I think we'll get a result here. If one or both play, then we're out.

Oscar is 21.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Segunda Caida said:


> Galatasaray fans at the airport. Fucking numpties.


*IT'S AN AIRPORT. A FUCKING AIRPORT. *


Joel said:


> If Luiz and Torres do not play, I think we'll get a result here. If one or both play, then we're out.
> 
> Oscar is 21.


*You can get a result with Torres wandering about. Luiz will lose you the game though. Even if he doesn't play there's a good chance Mikel loses you the game. Even if everyone plays well there's a good chance Juve will just be too good for you. I'm excited for it. That and Madrid/City the day after. Should be great.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mikel has stepped up big time lately. Hes actually properly developed into a ball winner and destroyer in the midfield. After a few bad displays hes developed into a vital part of our team

Luiz however is a liability. Hoping we play Bran and Cahill central with Cesar and Cole down the flanks

Sturridge to start and we've got a team.

You make it sound like Juve are like goddamn Barcelona. They're Juve. As good as they are, we're just as good if not better.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oscar's 21. Guy is even married. I remember reading an interview of him not so long ago.

Hmm..seems the Sheva situation that happened a few years ago is what is exactly happening at the moment. The president wants Torres and Luiz to be played even when realistically they're shite. RDM is in a dilemma.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah hes married. He had some hilarious trick or treating pictures with his wife and Luiz and piazon a while ago


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That central defence is weak and easily exploitable. It's your midfield I'm worried about. It's up there with Barca / Madrid / Bayern in epicness.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The airport security in turkey :lmao, fucking wankers.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

In terms of firepower have them outgunned though. Cech always brings it in champions league games. Cahill and Bran wont set the world on fire but both are reliable. Mikel and Ramires arent the best midfield in europe but they work surprisingly well together

Im just hoping Cole is back to form and we start a decent striker. Just as long as Luiz is out


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Honestly, if I saw Torres on the teamsheet, this will be the first Chelsea game where I have refused to watch. I don't know if that makes me a bad supporter ot not, but I can't agree with Torres starting when he is in the worst form ever, nor can I watch Torres continue to kill this club.

Chelsea fans... Our club has cancer :terry1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I saw this being discussed on we aint got no history 

The only way we might possibly survive this, is if Torres retires. That way, no wages, no mess, solves all our problems in an instant

but ofcourse, ITS NEVER GONNA HAPPEN

Hes never gonna retire! WOOOOOOOOO :torres


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> I saw this being discussed on we aint got no history
> 
> The only way we might possibly survive this, is if Torres retires. That way, no wages, no mess, solves all our problems in an instant
> 
> but ofcourse, ITS NEVER GONNA HAPPEN
> 
> *Hes never gonna retire! WOOOOOOOOO :torres*


 You still got it! *Clap Clap Clap* You still got it!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think Torres is at the stage now where it probably is best that he starts imitating professional wrestlers, he should just rename himself Fernando Bryan and have it done with

He'll still be a shit player but he will be entertaining as hell to watch for non Chelsea fans


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juventus haven't really been convincing this season, won't be surprised if Chelsea get out of there with at least a draw. Juve will need to go for a win in this match. Only thing which might help is Juve are very strong at home


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> Mikel has stepped up big time lately. Hes actually properly developed into a ball winner and destroyer in the midfield. After a few bad displays hes developed into a vital part of our team
> 
> Luiz however is a liability. Hoping we play Bran and Cahill central with Cesar and Cole down the flanks
> 
> Sturridge to start and we've got a team.
> 
> You make it sound like Juve are like goddamn Barcelona. *They're Juve. As good as they are, we're just as good if not better*.


Ermmm

Buffon > Cech
Storari > Turnbull

Licht > Azpi
Isla > Ferreira

Barza > Luiz
Bonucci = Cahill
Chiellini > Terry
Lucio < Bran

De Ceglie < Cole
Caceres > Bertrand

Vidal > Ramires
Pirlo > Mikel
Marchisio > Lampard
Asamoah < Oscar
Giaccherini < Mata
Pepe < Hazard
Giovinco > Marin
Marrone = Romeu
Padoin = Malouda

Vucinic > Torres
Matri = Sturridge
Quag > Moses
Bendtner > Piazon

I'd take Juve's defense and CM's over Chelsea's anyday, Chelsea has the edge with AM/Wing options fairly easy and Juve's strikers whilst hardly scary are better than Chelsea's options. Buffon and Cech in goals are close but I'd just give Buffon the nod, Storari is miles better than Turnbull tho.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

that must be why they beat us so decisively at the bridge and did the same to shakhtar

all hail juventus, master of getting draws and being the best in a one team league


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hey bro you were the one who said you were just as good if not better. :kobe3

Player for player I don't think Chelsea are, but they have some terrific flair players that Juve (and tbf most sides) lack. Also, let's not lie, DAT LUCK played a huge part in your results against both Juve and Shakhtar so far, Juve were better than you at the Bridge overall and if Pyatov didn't have a spaz Shakhtar wouldn't have lost.

:troll


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

what did you expect? their defence and midfield are better, chelsea's attacking mids are miles better and your strikers are woeful. realistically mata, hazard and oscar have carried chelsea, and any game without terry/cahill as the cb partnership chelsea have been incredibly suspect.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And if Lampard closed down Vidal faster and Mikel didnt misplace that pass we would have beaten Juve 2-0, whats your point? Its absurd, everyone was writing us off before that game, and now theyre doing it again. yes, they have a superb midfield and defence, but people keep writing us off like its bolton taking on barcelona. Juve is just a medium sized shark in a kiddie pool

If Juve were this godlike team theyd be 1st right now instead of 3rd. But instead all they managed so far was 3 draws and a win against norjelland at home. sooooooo impressive, someone hand them over the champions league title already. hey barca and madrid and munich, go home, we got a real big team here.

our defence may be shambolic at times and our strikers setting new records in stupidity, but we aint no pushovers. i see absolutely no reason why we cant tie or win today

unless we start luiz and torres, in which case yeah, we're fucked before the whistle even blows


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

having a few better players doesn't make them godlike. stop overreacting at the slightest hint of criticism.

no one said chelsea are pushovers. no one is writing you off. the siege mentality you're taking is absurd. it's looking at the holes in your team and saying that there are areas that juventus have better players. hardly WRITING YOU OFF or GODLIKE TEAM now is it?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

judging by the comments nobody is giving us a chance in hell

not one person said we might feasibly drag a win out of this

luckily, there is an extremely simple way to find out which team is better


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

you mean the comments like 'it'll be a close game' and 'juve might pinch it at home'

yeah, resounding. i'd back juventus at home with chelsea not having their best cb pairing in terry/cahill, likely to be luiz/cahill opens all kind of holes, and the worst striker in europe up front. but hey, that's ridiculous right?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao

I'm not writing Chelsea's chances off. Do I think they'll win in Juve? No I don't. That doesn't mean they don't have a chance, coz they do. But Juve are stronger than them and at home, I expect Juve to take it 2-1. But if it was a draw, or even if Chelsea do win, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we'll see who does what

torres will be back tomorrow. and he'll prove all you wrong. he'll smite our enemies. stop the laughing behind his back, and just when he wins the game, he's end his contract with us and announce his retirement

and then falcao will be announced on wednesday with mats hummels as our new CB

you'll see! :terry1


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> we'll see who does what
> 
> torres will be back tomorrow. and he'll prove all you wrong. he'll smite our enemies. stop the laughing behind his back, and just when he wins the game, he's end his contract with us and announce his retirement
> 
> and then falcao will be announced on wednesday with mats hummels as our new CB
> 
> you'll see! :terry1


You should write sci-fi novels


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> that must be why they beat us so decisively at the bridge and did the same to shakhtar
> 
> all hail juventus, master of getting draws and being the best in a one team league


Napoli and Inter are good teams. And Milan were too before losing their three best players. 

Serie A is nothing like it was but it's not a one man league. The fact that Juve can draw away with the champions of Europe proves they are just a very good team all round but the real test is tonight. 

It's time to let the football do the talking.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Let's go Chelsea!!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Realistically, Juventus is the favorite going into this game but you can never write off a team like Chelsea with so much experience in the CL over the past decade or so. Truth is, both teams lack a quality CF and both are relying on their midfields and wingers to create goals. I would give a slight edge to Juvevntus in this game because Italian teams are EXTREMELY hard to beat in Italy.

I expect Bayern to return to decent performances tonight when we face Valencia in Spain. A draw practically secures first place, seeing as last game is against BATE in Munich which will probably be easy.

@ Redead, Serie A is not that bad bro, it was not too long ago that an Italian team were the European Champions.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Don't see anything wrong with people thinking Juve will get the result tonight. They are home and they are in better form than us. I think we'll get a draw, but if we lose, it's no big surprise.

Don't see how Vidal is better than Ramires though. I'd say they are equal. Vidal has a better shot, but Ramires' dribbling opens up more space for his team mates. Everything else is probably the same.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juve have only taken 1 point from there last two games at home, losing to Inter and drawing with Lazio on Saturday. Their Champions League form hasn't been great either. They've not lost but they couldn't win against Nordsjaelland if I've spelt that right and they only drew at home against Shakhtar. I reckon it'll be a draw, as with Bayern in Valencia. Celtic will lose too unfortunately I think.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> luckily, there is an extremely simple way to find out which team is better












..Oh wait, no. That was last night with the Allardyce and Pulis THUGS.



Renegade™ said:


> Padoin = Malouda


I completely forgot about Malouda's existance 8*D


I think Chelsea will get a result tonight (draw). It'd be a disaster for them if they lose, but I guess it's likewise for Juve if they don't win. Unless Shakhtar manage to mess everything up and let them both progress.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The Benfica/Celtic game is really tough one to predict tonight, Benfica have been under achieving so far in the campaign and Celtic have over achieved, if Celtic score first tonight then IMO we'll be in the last 16 come the end of the night (Unless Braca slip up against Moscow) but if Benfica score 1'st then I think they will go on to win the match


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Benfica always do well vs British opponents at home. Anything other than a benfica win will be a shock.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think Celtic are due a bad performance/result in the Champions League and Benfica in Lisbon is tough.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So i'm guessing Cleverson are gonna be shafted this pointless CL game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Disgusting from Pedro. 2-0 up too, Sanchezesque.

Team of fucking rats.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Disgusting from Pedro. 2-0 up too, Sanchezesque.
> 
> Team of fucking rats.


We want/need them to win, fucking drawing them in the next round would be terrible. already a chance we'll get bayern or real if valencia/dortmund win their groups.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> We want/need them to win, fucking drawing them in the next round would be terrible. already a chance we'll get bayern or real if valencia/dortmund win their groups.


Oh I know, not that there's any chance they wont.

Still rats, all of them.


----------



## Meki

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Although I'm not a fan of Juventus (see my sig) I can see them winning today. They're in a better form and they have the home advantage.

And for those who don't know Torres won't be the center, Hazard will.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Naill quinn again really sky fpalm his voice alone makes me want to pour acid into my ears nevermind the shit he comes out with.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> Lindegaard, Rafael, Jones, Carrick, Buttner, Fletcher, Cleverley, Anderson, Powell, Welbeck, Hernandez
> Bench: Johnstone, Wootton, Young, Cole, Vermijl, Macheda, King


Carrick at centre back enaldo, rafael isnt getting much of a rest recently


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Carrick at centre back. The mind fucking boggles.

Rafael will get rested soon when he's inexplicably dropped for Jones in a week or so.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> Carrick at centre back enaldo, rafael isnt getting much of a rest recently


Why the fucking fuck is he doing that :gun: :gun:, wootton played against chelsea ffs in the coc against a strong chelsea side so why not in this game were the result does not matter to us. How are these lads meant to be getting experience.


FUCK


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Luiz is fucking playing. Fuck this.

Sturridge always get injured he gets a chance. He can fuck off.

Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Cole; Ramires, Mikel; Azpilicueta, Oscar, Mata; Hazard
Turnbull, Bertrand, Romeu, Marin, Piazon, Moses, Torres

I'm not looking forward to this. Luiz is dogshit, man.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We'll swap you carrick for luiz for this one game :fergie.

seriously though this has 3-3 or 3-2 to gala written all over it. If we don't dick qpr atleast 5-1 on saturday i won't be happy.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't see Chelsea scoring bar some Mata magic.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Who cares if you lose? You've won the group. You should have just made a whole team of reserves/u21s.



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Can't see Chelsea scoring bar some Mata magic.


You always have a chance to score when you have a MAGICIAN mata), a WIZARD hazard) and a BOSS bosscar2).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Who cares if you lose? You've won the group. You should have just made a whole team of reserves/u21s.


Exactly that's why it's confusing carrick, rafael and even cleverley are playing save them for sat and start with vermijl, wootton and petrucci/tunnicliffe.

Possible fergie is respecting the fact 2nd place is up for grabs and he's not shafting cluj/braga.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*I expected it to be a respectable team but risking Rafael I don't get at all. Carrick obviously has to play no matter what, even if we do have a young CB on the bench who we might end up needing for an important CL match at this rate. Hopefully Powell and Welbeck do well and nobody gets injured. 

Luiz will probably have his best Chelsea showing tonight now. Be interesting to see if Hazard steps up to the plate. Draw would be a good result for Chelsea. *


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bloody post. Should've been a goal that for Juve. Come on you cheating Italian bastards. If there was one match they could fix this would be one and no one would give a shit. No one that mattered anyway.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bosscar once again


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

CHELSEA TAKE THE LEAD says Clive

:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

OMFG BOSSCAR :bosscar1

Fucking Hazard. Hit it first time.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oscar!

I love this kid.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

two potentially red card 2 footed challenges in the first 10 mins from Galatasaray, but only one yellow card given


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How the fuck have one of these Galatasary cunts not been sent off? Lunging in all over the place.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That was brilliant from Oscar.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This will be a comfortable Juve win. Even if they aren't as good as last season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Niall Quinn should be set on fire and thrown into a river of petrol.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My god Pirlo is such a man's man. /stronghomo


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

fuckin hell how has melo not been booked, he should of had a red already for the two footed challenge


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lorentzen (Nordsjælland) scores!


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Beautiful tackle Cole


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ZIDANE SIGHTING


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sucks to lose a goal like that.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOATS GOTTA GOAT. 

ANDREA THE ARCHITECT.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck happened there Cech?


----------



## Lawls

Quagliarella! Pretty lucky goal and almost 2-0


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sake.

Juve just dominating. We're not creating enough. Mata and Hazard aren't doing enough. Mata has been rather dreadful tbh. Defence is actually doing fine. Just an unfortunate goal to let it. But Juve deserve their lead.

Really pissed off Hazard and Mata didn't take their good chances. Fuck man.

C'mon DANES.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Willian (Shakhtar Donetsk) scores!

Come one Chelsea not giving up hope yet.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We should play this midfield in every game. Such an improvement, Anderson and Powell have shown real glimpses of class while Cleverley has had a very nice consistent game. Just lacking that bit of edge up front, Welbeck's touch has really let him down at times and he isn't linking up well with Hernandez at all.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> *Willian (Shakhtar Donetsk) scores!*
> 
> Come one Chelsea not giving up hope yet.


That's bad news. You're a Chelsea fan. That should have been followed by a "fuck", not an exclamation mark.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Benfica 1-1 Celtic

Well so far we're through but if that is still the scoreline come the end of the match then I'll be amazed Benfica have been all over us, we're not really offering any attacking threat and being let down by constant mistakes from the midfield but luckily for us our defense bar the goal have been solid so far, Lenny needs to change something at Half-Time


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Chelsea have a better chance of taking something than I thought they would have if they were 1-0 down at HT. Juve look surprisingly vulnerable on the counter but only if they can take their chances. Chelsea will have more chances to score but they have to defend better and be more clinical when they have the chance than Hazard was. Oscar is such a special kid. Sucks he plays for Chelsea. No reason why he wont one of the worlds elite in a few years. Really hope Donetsk don't fuck it up for themselves in Denmark. That would be lame.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> That's bad news. You're a Chelsea fan. That should have been followed by a "fuck", not an exclamation mark.


I just copied and pasted from the UEFA site lol. As much as I want them to lose I have money on them lol. Just hoping Chelsea wins.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Does Hazard have any balls? He's such a good dribbler, but he is never aggressive. He doesn't take on defenders enough. He should be blowing past them, but instead he rather pass quickly.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Luiz is having a good game so far....*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What you up to Oscar?


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man united losing 1-0


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Thursday nights then


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

VIDALLLLL 

Goodnight Sweet Chelsea :nando


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:yes

VIDAL SASSOON!!!

"Sacked in the morning!"


----------



## Lawls

Ohhhh Vidal


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Aye, because it's not like I wanted United to sign Vidal two years ago.

Fuck life.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

After Shakhtar's first goal it's going to make all this even funnier. It might be one of the most unsporting things I've ever seen but fuck it!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Torres hat-trick. It's all set up for him.

:torres


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Losing two goals to nail in a match you're not suppose to lose and yet you have no fucking striker on the pitch.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hey Joel dont worry bruh your boys on to change the game :jordan2


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

not macheda fpalm, rather see King get a chance


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Losing two goals to nail in a match you're not suppose to lose and yet you have no fucking striker on the pitch.


You do now.

It's so funny. He's not deemed good enough to start but when you need someone, who do you bring on? The man deemed not good enough from the start!:lmao

At least AVB got to the KO stage!:ti


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sad to see Chelsea losing, what's the situation if they get beat?

Oh nevermind, Torres to save the day.

Benfica 2-1.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ok what if Chelsea wins the next game and Juventus loses?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea should sign Rhodes in January for 20 million.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ferguson makes the most fucking retarded decisions these days. Taking off Powell? What the fuck?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

fuckin hell, Galatasaray are diving all over the place


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> You do now.
> 
> It's so funny. He's not deemed good enough to start but when you need someone, who do you bring on? The man deemed not good enough from the start!:lmao
> 
> At least AVB got to the KO stage!:ti


This was a much harder group.......


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Chelsea should sign Rhodes in January for 20 million.


Not enough. If Torres is worth £50m, it'd be nine figures for BITW Rhodes.



united_07 said:


> fuckin hell, Galatasaray are diving all over the place


Probably got it from watching tapes of United with Welbeck & Young.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Ok what if Chelsea wins the next game and Juventus loses?


We would go through. But that isn't going to happen. Shakhtar and Juve will decide to draw.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> We would go through. But that isn't going to happen. Shakhtar and Juve will decide to draw.


Those cunts. 

We had such a good start to the season now it's all turned into shit.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> This was a much harder group.......


True dat. I'm just messing about, reveling in seeing their chances fade. I can't stand the cunts. Hopefully City fall by the wayside tomorrow night too and make it a perfect couple of nights football.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Those cunts.


It's sensible. Neither will want to lose and go out with Chelsea sure to get the win against the Danes. They won't deliberately set out to fix a draw but they won't take any risks.

GIO-VINCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!:cheer


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> You do now.
> 
> It's so funny. He's not deemed good enough to start but when you need someone, who do you bring on? The man deemed not good enough from the start!:lmao
> 
> At least AVB got to the KO stage!:ti


He's the only striker we got on the bench so you could understand.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Ok what if Chelsea wins the next game and Juventus loses?


We'll qualify.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> True dat. I'm just messing about, reveling in seeing their chances fade. I can't stand the cunts. Hopefully City fall by the wayside tomorrow night too and make it a perfect couple of nights football.


Lol looks like United is going to lose aswell.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> We would go through. But that isn't going to happen. Shakhtar and Juve will decide to draw.


ique2

OWNED!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Typical average performance from us and predictable :fergie. Can't wait till we get a new winger.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

At least this will spur Roman on to sign a fucking competent striker in January.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol is Roman Abramovich about to fire RMD


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Who cares if United lose. They won their group last matchday. Weak group or not, they dispatched of their competition quick time. Let's look at us not other teams.

We fucked it up at home on the first day when we thought it'd be wise to give away a two goal lead. We don't deserve to go through.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hope celtic still get thorugh would love to play them in the knockout stages.

Lost to norwich and gala without scoring :fergie dem tactics. Due a few goals vs that qpr lot.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> We won't lose to Juve. Quote me.


:torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sadly chelsea might beat united to pep by the looks of things.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> True dat. I'm just messing about, reveling in seeing their chances fade. I can't stand the cunts. Hopefully City fall by the wayside tomorrow night too and make it a perfect couple of nights football.
> 
> 
> 
> It's sensible. Neither will want to lose and go out with Chelsea sure to get the win against the Danes. They won't deliberately set out to fix a draw but they won't take any risks.
> 
> GIO-VINCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!:cheer


yea it's logical lol, I was just saying that it wasn't fair lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lost but still a decent performance considering the players out there.

Also, I pray that Galatasaray don't get through. A team full of absolute cunts.


----------



## Death Rider

Wonder how redhead is feeling after being so confident pre match


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> :torres


Man...

I think if you go back to the first pages, you can find even worse quotes from me.

Something like, "I hope Shakthar go through and knock Juve out, cause we're definitely going through".

:terry1


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not that bothered about the loss, hopefully fergie puts out a young team the next game as its at home

Macheda should be out in january. Jones did well on his return, but hopefully he doesnt start getting games at right back instead of rafael. Impressed with Powell as well.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Lol looks like United is going to lose aswell.


What difference does that make though? They're qualified already.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hope Jones stays fit and macheda was a pointless sub he should be sold but he is not the only one (stares at young), rafael needs a rest pretty poor again tonight imo.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Looks like Celtic will be going through with Benfica going to the Camp Nou. Spartak have sod all to play for when they go to Celtic.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic were fucking terrible tonight, we could barely string together 3 passes in a row let alone offer any attack threat, Benfica fully deserved to win and if we play like against Moscow then we will get knocked out

To make things worse Wanyama is suspended for that match


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Torres will do a George Costanza at some point. Just turn up at LFC training like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:mark: celtic vs united please


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Man...
> 
> I think if you go back to the first pages, you can find even worse quotes from me.
> 
> Something like, "I hope Shakthar go through and knock Juve out, cause we're definitely going through".
> 
> :terry1


Here We go ique2



Joel said:


> It's true, man. Everyone sucks off Juventus because they won the league unbeaten. Even though that's all they had to concentrate on, even though Inter completely imploded, even though Milan got far in the Champions League so had their eye elsewhere, thus making the competition weak, people want to proclaim how great Juventus are.
> 
> I hope to God they finish 3rd behind Shakhtar. I don't care what anyone says we're definitely finishing first. Quote me.


Edit

Huh heres another one 



Joel said:


> Juve have proven jack shit. They have a nice team, no doubt. But don't be giving them God status when all they have done is won a very weak league after years of being a joke. People thought City were going to kill it last season and look what happened...
> 
> *Win at the Bridge? They aint getting shit at the Bridge. I can't wait. Cause when we win, for sure I'm quoting you, Mrs. Carrick.*


Hope you enjoyed that win back in september Joel :torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

In my defence; I'm sure those were posted around 4am. I was clearly very tired and not posting properly :jordan


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ok Chelsea is now Europa League bound, does that mean Torres can now "move to a big club and win trophies" in January?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

just seen this, a Turkish journalist trying to be smart to fergie, and a good response from him :fergie



> Turkish journo being smart to SAF. "You were disappointed in '93 and again now. Anything changed in 19 yrs?" SAF:"Yes, we've won it twice since then."


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We needed the Big man today. :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck it. I want us to take the Europa League serious. We haven't won it, so why the fuck not try to?!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Fuck it. I want us to take the Europa League serious. We haven't won it, so why the fuck not try to?!


Watch us meet at some point then :kobe2 

Meh who knows maybe we can get an updated version of this 










:kobe3


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I still think Chelsea will get through, Juve still have to go to Donestk which is not an easy place to go.

Though in reality Chelsea don't deserve to go through, they got very lucky beating Shakhtar at home


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That was brilliant from Juventus. They deserved to win. Now I expect Juve and Shaktar to qualify now.

I think Shaktar will draw against Juventus and both teams will qualify.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juve are some side, they have a proper midfield, something that hardly any teams have these days.

Galatasary are a shower of dicks.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> judging by the comments nobody is giving us a chance in hell
> 
> not one person said we might feasibly drag a win out of this
> 
> luckily, there is an extremely simple way to find out which team is better


Gotta love the simple things in life :torres


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That was piss poor from the defending champions. You went behind and only Ramires seemed to be trying to do something about it, the rest of Chelsea's attack was shockingly flat.

Obv pleased for Juve though, they oozed class out there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Juve are some side, they have a proper midfield, something that hardly any teams have these days.
> 
> Galatasary are a shower of dicks.


Yeah i love their midfield i envy theirs and bayern's two legit top class midfields, atleast 6 players overall from both teams that would walk into ours, Shameful really.


Also how was melo not sent off or atleast booked :kenny.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Wonder how redhead is feeling after being so confident pre match


*redhead :lol

Everyone mocked me when I said Chelsea would struggle to make it past the Group Stage even before the groups were drawn. Look at me now ique2

It's not surprising at all really. They're way too open and good teams are always gonna exploit that, especially European teams who are comfortable passing the ball around. Should have been more than 3 if it wasn't for Cech having a good game and Juve's constant poor finishing. It's all well and good having all that talent going forward but it means fuck all the opposition has all the possession and can get through your midfield with such ease. I'm speaking from bitter experience. They weren't even bad defensively tonight. Cahill and Luiz were solid and Cech was good. Cole didn't have his best game though. It was just far too easy for Juve to play from the back and let Pirlo and Vidal pull the strings in midfield. Like I said at the start of the season, it's all well and good being able to play like that and dominate Wigan but once they start facing opposition who can play like they will in Europe they'll be exploited and they have. It's kinda ironic how this is the same team who just THIS YEAR won this competition by defending for the lives against Barca and Bayern. 

I'll probably get some stern reactions for this but Hazard just isn't a game changer when it matters. Oscar is and has shown it. Mata is and has shown it. Hazard isn't. There's just that extra something missing from his game where he can change the momentum of a game. Maybe it'll come. He's got plenty of time and potential. Right now though he isn't a game changer which is what I thought he'd turn out like this season. 

This is Chelsea though so history tells me that Juve will somehow fuck up at Donetsk and Chelsea will rob that other irrelevant team of a brave draw with a fortunate ending. 

Didn't watch Utd? Probs watch the highlights tomorrow. How did they do? Powell and Buttner?

Celtic should be fine too. Benfica won't get anything against even a weakened Barca team unless Barca fluff all their chances and Celtic should get what they need at home vs Moscow pretty easily. The home support should pull them through even if they play shite.

Champions of Europe and Champions of England out at the Group Stage? :whiteknight

The the very real prospect of BOTH Chelsea and City playing Thursday nights gives me a tingly sensation. Watch City do their best to lose so they don't get Europa League Football.

Di Matteo looks like a bit of a plonker for sacrificing the WBA match now. League was your best hope, all be it a very slim one. It's a shame but he'll likely get the boot as soon as they fall off the pace of the top 2. I hope he doesn't but it always seems like he's one bad string of results away from Roman losing faith. You need to replace Mikel before you replace Torres quite frankly.*


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Better side won. RDM got it wrong today i think, as we could have done with someone up front. Even if it was Torres.

Some Notes...

- It's pissing me off when we play a long ball forward with no target man. Drogba isn't here anymore. Oscar, Mata and Hazard aren't going to win arial battles against Juve's defenders

- Cahill and Luiz isn't going to work. None of them are leading defenders if you follow me. They are both support defenders, and Luiz is too unpreditable. We need to play Cahill and Terry when JT comes back.

- The midfield was shocking defensively. Allowed Juve too much time on the ball, and too much space.

- Mata, Oscar, and Hazard couldn't influence the game at all, and were poor

- We could have done with a target man today who can win ariel battles. There doesn't seem to be a plan B going forward if plan A goes tits up. Lukaku might have been useful as he poses a threat in the air. 

Juventus were just better at everything today. Defending, bossing the midfield, and going forward. We were a threat on the counter, but when Juve go 2 ahead that isn't going to matter much as they will sit back and not commit as many bodies forward


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cahill is just a very ordinary defender with a dynamite shot. Terry won't be able to carry an ordinary defender, he needs someone with pace and good positioning alongside him. Then you have Terry reading the game well and winning in the air and the other guy taking care of Terry's weaknesses. The other guy is not Cahill and never will be.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

But it's either Cahill or Luiz. 

Luiz worries me. I'd rather have Cahill alongside Terry tbh


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> Oliver Kay ‏@OliverKayTimes
> It's now been an hour since final whistle in Turin. Di Matteo still hasn't arrived for post-match press conf. That's not normal.


Wonder whats happening...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> Wonder whats happening...


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Luiz is far too eccentric for a CB position.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Luiz is just begging to be played in that Mikel role.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Luiz is just begging to be played in that Mikel role.*


More like the CF role.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

best part of the game was long balling it to the ghost of drogba

boy i sure look stupid now. 

also, readhed?


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Di matteo is at the press conference now.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Luis Adrianos 1st goal was quality.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

David Luiz doesn't even have the nous for the holding role in midfield.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Same with chelsea last year they needed to win the last game but the difference this time it's not all in their hands, would not put it past them lot to sneak through.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *redhead :lol
> 
> Everyone mocked me when I said Chelsea would struggle to make it past the Group Stage even before the groups were drawn. Look at me now ique2
> 
> It's not surprising at all really. They're way too open and good teams are always gonna exploit that, especially European teams who are comfortable passing the ball around. Should have been more than 3 if it wasn't for Cech having a good game and Juve's constant poor finishing. It's all well and good having all that talent going forward but it means fuck all the opposition has all the possession and can get through your midfield with such ease. I'm speaking from bitter experience. They weren't even bad defensively tonight. Cahill and Luiz were solid and Cech was good. Cole didn't have his best game though. It was just far too easy for Juve to play from the back and let Pirlo and Vidal pull the strings in midfield. Like I said at the start of the season, it's all well and good being able to play like that and dominate Wigan but once they start facing opposition who can play like they will in Europe they'll be exploited and they have.*


I'd also like to add:

Chelsea cannot press off the ball even if their lives depended on it, well except for Ramires but otherwise almost everyone looked content in chasing shadows.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Talking about average and below average players in our starting 11 tonight? Well here goes the list: Azpi (below average), Cahill, Luiz, Mikel. Those four are painfully average players. Hazard's just ahead of them imo. Don't get me wrong, he's a very talented player but at this point he plays like an average player at best.

The others: Mata, Oscar, Ramires, Ivanovic, Cole and Cech are all above average to excellent players on their day.



DX-HHH-XD said:


> I'd also like to add:
> 
> Chelsea cannot press off the ball even if their lives depended on it, well except for Ramires but otherwise almost everyone looked content in chasing shadows.




Oscar says hi.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The last time a Chelsea manager lost away to West Brom and away to an Italian team in the CL within days of each other he was shown the door pretty sharpish.

but Di Matteo for Manager of the Year.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I still think Chelsea will find a way through for what it's worth.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why didn't Chelsea replace Drogba again?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dembele should be on the flight to Rome for Thursday. I think he should be on the bench and come on in the second half and get ready for a start against West Ham, we have missed that beautiful Belgian!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Oscar says hi.


Oh yeah him too but that's besides the point. You see the defensive industry of Juve and Shahktar, almost everyone in the team is somewhat capable of defending and pressuring players off the ball, triple marking a man if they have to(which they've actually done quite a lot). You don't see that too much with Chelsea.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Juve beat Shaktar are Chelsea out no matter what? What's it based on? Goal difference / Games against each other. I'm too lazy to look all this up. Anyway will be devestated if Juve don't get through now, how did they draw with the unspellables...


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Why didn't Chelsea replace Drogba again?


Because Torres was 'back'.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> I still think Chelsea will find a way through for what it's worth.


I also think we'll find a way to go through. We gotta believe!

#EvilChelseaCharge!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Henry Hill said:


> If Juve beat Shaktar are Chelsea out no matter what? What's it based on? Goal difference / Games against each other. I'm too lazy to look all this up. Anyway will be devestated if Juve don't get through now, how did they draw with the unspellables...


If Juventus beats Shakhtar and Chelsea beats Nordsjaelland, Juve will still have more points by virtue of going unbeaten/getting draws. If Shakhtar and Juve draws though, Chelsea would still have to beat Nordsjaelland by 8-9 goals to add to their goal difference tally. So yeah, Chelsea is fucked. Their only hope now is for Shakhtar to beat Juve.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Henry Hill said:


> If Juve beat Shaktar are Chelsea out no matter what? What's it based on? Goal difference / Games against each other. I'm too lazy to look all this up. Anyway will be devestated if Juve don't get through now, how did they draw with the unspellables...


Think it's head-to-head. It's the only reason Shakhtar can be through for definite already with Chelsea able to catch them on every other count.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Henry Hill said:


> If Juve beat Shaktar are Chelsea out no matter what? What's it based on? Goal difference / Games against each other. I'm too lazy to look all this up. Anyway will be devestated if Juve don't get through now, how did they draw with the unspellables...


The only results that will see Chelsea qualify are a Shakhtar win coupled with a Chelsea win.

Damning result. Especially as Juventus weren't great tonight, either. 

Chelsea's only real hope is if Juventus decide to risk it all to top the group. Otherwise an extremely sedate draw will be played out under the guise of a competitive match.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This game was the painful moment you realize that the Drogba/Lampard/Terry/Essien/Cole/Cech etc era is over, the dominant, intimidating, powerful team in the greatest period in club history is gone. There's no sign of any of it. What I see in the new Chelsea is "just another" ordinary team with young talented players. You took what symbolized Chelsea more than anything else and that's the force and character, it was really a sad sight to witness for me. You don't have the guy who can push these young talented players on his leadership, character and experience. Hazard, Mata and Oscar are like a Porsche without the engine. That's where a game-changer like Drogba shows just how much he meant to this team. There are no big game players and with the ridiculous formation RDM tried tonight, I don't see any pattern. 

The most important thing right now is to bring a Top striker to replace the guy who IMO, ruined two years with his consistent, terrible form. Last year it was even more irritating because AVB had Didier sitting on the bench watching this failure continue to destroy any chance they had with his impotent attempts, while Didier most of the time saved something from the game in the second half. And just to throw it out there, Torres was mostly horrible in his last two years in Liverpool, something people forget when they talk about him "going back to himself". Besides that, Terry and Lampard need to come back ASAP to bring back some leadership and direction. 

Chiellini was a beast, easily MOTM with Pirlo behind him. Worst performance will be Oscar IMO. Chelsea MOTM Ramires.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shame Nord(insert the rest) are such a pointless and shite team it would be much more intresting if chelsea had a tricky last game more drama anyhow.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> The last time a Chelsea manager lost away to West Brom and away to an Italian team in the CL within days of each other he was shown the door pretty sharpish.


I bloody love irony!


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Don't really care about our lost today since we already qualified.




Juvy (Y)*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

the real mistake was letting juve dominate the midfield

unlike barca, juve arent afraid to pull the trigger outside the box. note thats how the first two goals were scored

oscar was the worst of the night? what were you smoking? did you see that run he made at the start almost beating the entire team?

id argue the only real problem was all the pressure put on 3 men to score when they arent strikers, and hoofing the ball to nobody


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Alright cheers guys. Juve would be silly to try and play for a draw against Shaktar though as they look like a team who score from nowhere for fun. Hopefully they go for it.

@Redead - Mata and Hazard just weren't very effective tonight. Oscar was brilliant for the most part. As was Ramires.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

nah, shakhtar are good honest lads. like adriano

juve can trust them to grind out a draw.....


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If it's any consolation Pirlo has promised a Balotelli hairstyle if Juve win the champions league this season. For such a serious looking guy he seems to have quite the comical edge to him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> David Luiz doesn't even have the nous for the holding role in midfield.


To be fair Phil Jones had the exact same issue in that role. Luiz would get carried away with the fact that he's further forward and just lose it. Heck, Torres isn't doing anything, might as well throw him up front.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> best part of the game was long balling it to the ghost of drogba
> 
> boy i sure look stupid now.
> 
> also, readhed?


Ahh Drogba.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Meh, the final will fall in an odd-numbered year so it pretty much means that Utd will job to Barca again anyway.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we need a striker, pure and simple

expecting mata, oscar and hazard to create AND shoot is just being unrealistic. They can shoot but it shouldnt be their job

We need a striker, preferably a tall one who can meet our crosses and long ball. so basically we need 2009 drogba


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hope we take europa seriously. it can improve our coefficient massively. atletico earned more points than barca and bayern from their run iirc. very english mentality to look down upon it when winning/making the final would be huge


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh boy Joel wasn't lying.



Joel said:


> It's true, man. Everyone sucks off Juventus because they won the league unbeaten. Even though that's all they had to concentrate on, even though Inter completely imploded, even though Milan got far in the Champions League so had their eye elsewhere, thus making the competition weak, people want to proclaim how great Juventus are.
> 
> I hope to God they finish 3rd behind Shakhtar. I don't care what anyone says we're definitely finishing first. Quote me.


:jaydamn

Almost sig worthy, but I don't play that shit.

But to be fair who would have seen it coming...



Irish Jet said:


> Chelsea will struggle to get out of that group IMO.
> 
> Wilkins saying they should top it easily. :wilkins


:lelbron


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think Suarez would suit this new Chelsea down to the ground. He has already adjusted to the premiership style and would have intelligent support to suit his own intelligent football. Put a guy who creates his own chances with a team who create endless chances and it should be a recipe for success.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Always expected Juve to be tough but didn't expect Shakhtar to be boss. They're so boss that even I think they have a shot at raping Barca at the KO stages.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Henry Hill said:


> I think Suarez would suit this new Chelsea down to the ground. He has already adjusted to the premiership style and would have intelligent support to suit his own intelligent football. Put a guy who creates his own chances with a team who create endless chances and it should be a recipe for success.












I know I said the other day that Chelsea are due to buy another player from us but fuck that they can have Borini back for all i care. The guy has just found some great form last thing we need is too lose that.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hopefully Barca / Madrid at the next stage so we don't have to hear all about "the inevitable Barca / Madrid final" which is so inevitable that it has never actually happened.

@CGS - How long before Liverpool can be good enough to support Suarez? He belongs in a world class team.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I know I said the other day that Chelsea are due to buy another player from us but fuck that they can have Borini back for all i care. The guy has just found some great form last thing we need is too lose that.


It's cool, you can have :torres back.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Always expected Juve to be tough but didn't expect Shakhtar to be boss. They're so boss that even I think they have a shot at raping Barca at the KO stages.


Shakhtar to win the whole thing

So long as it is not Barca Manchester United or Juventus I'm happy.

Don't need to add Arsenal and Man City to that list since they're joining us in Europa :torres


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










And not a single fuck was given.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Henry Hill said:


> @CGS - How long before Liverpool can be good enough to support Suarez? He belongs in a world class team.


Honestly I don't know. Someone else even said to me that if we mess up this year chances are he will go. Frankly i'm inclined to agree. At most he may stay another year but have leaving in the back of his mind. Frankly if we just sell off the crap like Downing and MAYBE big andeh (if we get a decent enough price) throw in a couple more millions we could sign some decent supporting players. Sahin deciding he wouldnt minding joining us after the loan would be a dream.



DX-HHH-XD said:


> It's cool, you can have :torres back.


Suarez for Torres? :hmm: well since Torres was turning into a hack when you signed him for £50m I'd say We'd take Torres but £100m too :suarez1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Suarez would be godlike for us. We have the ultimate support and he knows how to link up and shoot

Villa too, if he was younger and actually wanted to leave

Part of it was lacking a roaring personality today to drive us forward. No Lampard, No terry, No didier. Cole couldnt be that guy and Cech tried his best. Ramires was fantastic though, whenever we look fucked somehow that guy manages to dig deep and play even harder

I wasnt expecting us to top the group. I knew shakhtar would give us hell. Their record and home field advantage speaks for itself. But i didnt expect us to get shredded by Juve

Oh, and thanks for not completely and utterly wiping the floor with me snrub after the comments i made last night :terry1


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Don't need to add *Arsenal* and Man City to that list since they're joining us in Europa :torres



:kobe


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal should get through

Theyve picked up some form during the week and schalke was the team giving them hell


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dear me, just seen the Shaktar highlights. What a disgrace. Made even worse by one guy tackling the Nordsjaelland when the rest of the team were going to let him score :no:


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Exactly we are facing the two weaker teams. Never say never though, Theo (sign da ting) will miss the game which sucks, I actually hope AA23 gets a start, been a pretty good sub so far this season and is much better than Ramsey.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We're going to the Club World Championship already dethroned as European Champions. It doesn't get anymore embarrassing than that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

getting knocked out by basel is up there :hesk2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> And not a single fuck was given.



"We'll smash clunge for you next month"

:fergie


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nothing it set in stone though Joel. You guys could still sneak 2nd ahead of Juve.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Nothing it set in stone though Joel. You guys could still sneak 2nd ahead of Juve.


ique2

You're just worried we're coming to take Europa League from you!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The whole thing stinks

I dont know what to think. For a start both Shakhtar and Juve's motivations are a mystery

Does it really matter to either team if they win the group? Does shakhtar have something to prove? Does Juve wanna avoid Barca/united and co? Will they agree to a draw? Juve arent exactly above match fixing. Or maybe they might agree to match fixing and Shakhtar could fuck them over

Or maybe they might play a clean game with Juve winning or a draw

Either way, we are screwed


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well it's all our fault. All we had to do was win our home games. We had a 2 goal lead on Juve. And we gave two shit goals away. Just gotta blame ourselves and give credit to the opposition.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juve :mark:

Hey redead, no hard feelings bro 8*D

Vidal/Pirlo/Marchisio combo is fapworthy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> Juve :mark:
> 
> Hey redead, no hard feelings bro 8*D
> 
> Vidal/Pirlo/Marchisio combo is fapworthy.


Ain't got shit on Giggs/Carrick :fergie


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

weird thing is how oscar/hazard/mata played exactly the same as they do when torres is on 

actually thats not weird, it makes an absurd amount of sense


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm guessing redead and joel would have a meltdown if one of them got a big injury and it would be understandable of course.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

well we could switch throw in moses

marin hasnt even been played yet, debruyne is an option as hes been tearing up the bundesliga and improving by the game. Losing one would be crushing but we do have some options

our problem is same as always, beef up the central midfield and get a goddamn striker


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'm guessing redead and joel would have a meltdown if one of them got a big injury and it would be understandable of course.


If Oscar got a big injury, I'd be searching for a noose.

We need like 2 central defenders as well, Redead.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i told sxe to stop gloating because chelsea hadn't qualified. he said it was a certainty.

well.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

KALOUDA to the rescue.


----------



## Death Rider

Seabs said:


> *redhead :lol.*


Stupid iPhone spell check


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Stupid iPhone spell check


I bet you just got done searching redhead on certain sites you dirty bastard.


----------



## Death Rider

WWE_TNA said:


> I bet you just got done searching redhead on certain sites you dirty bastard.


I would never do such a thing :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

nothing wrong with redheads son. like emmta stone :mark:

this is all sXe's fault

also, can city still qualify for europa?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

if we get more points than ajax yes.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

embarassed by Chelsea's performance today.

They need to find a striker bad.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Muller is GOAT, but we should've won.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> well we could switch throw in moses
> 
> marin hasnt even been played yet, debruyne is an option as hes been tearing up the bundesliga and improving by the game. Losing one would be crushing but we do have some options
> 
> our problem is same as always, beef up the central midfield and get a goddamn striker












Not gonna happen....if only


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Keep dreaming 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

di matteo expects to be sacked.

seriously, what a joke.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This is ridiculous. Firing him won't help


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> ique2
> 
> You're just worried we're coming to take Europa League from you!


:kobe

Bitches please. If You guys come to Europa you'll be out in an instance. Quote Me #Joel


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> di matteo expects to be sacked.
> 
> seriously, what a joke.


It's just been announced that he has 'parted company' with Chelsea. No other details at the mo.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao sacked what a joke


----------



## Death Rider

Lol why I am not shocked that Roberto has been sacked


----------



## Chismo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> di matteo expects to be sacked.
> 
> seriously, what a joke.


Joke? Why? You can use catenaccio only so much.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

would that length be 4 weeks or until he gets a capable striker?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i guess even the champions league is not enough anymore?

fuck stability at chelsea, wonder how long before the #HARRY FOR CHELSKI rumors start. :redknapp


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Anyone else hear :wilkins say Azpilicueta last night? So beautiful. 

Shakhtar goal was a joke, especially not letting them take the goal back. At least they won comfortably. 

Chelsea going out is far from wrapped up. Shakhtar shouldn't want to lose and end up finishing 2nd with the chances of facing a team like Barca, same for Juve. Both teams SHOULD be looking to win and finish top to avoid certain teams. Will Juve settle for 2nd? I'll laugh so much if Shakhtar win and Chelsea fuck up at home.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That post just gave me some hope. Please Shaktar win please.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hope Dortmund get the win tonight. They book their last 16 place if they do


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Di matteo got sacked? 

:lmao

Good job Roman, sack the manager who has won you the champions league last season.


----------



## Viva la Diva

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Samoon said:


> Di matteo got sacked?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Good job Roman, sack the manager who has won you the champions league last season.


To be fair, I guess he just took the chance of his life last season. Chelsea players were just playing against Villas Boas before he was sacked... the magic was over this season. But I can't see trusty available managers around, except Guardiola ofc.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Hopefully everything goes swimmingly and that top left box happens.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Viva la Diva said:


> To be fair, I guess he just took the chance of his life last season. Chelsea players were just playing against Villas Boas before he was sacked... the magic was over this season. But I can't see trusty available managers around, except Guardiola ofc.


He still won the Champions league, first champions league Chelsea ever won too. And Chelsea still have a small chance of qualifying so I don't understand why he was sacked. It was a stupid decision tbh.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DAT MATHS.

Also, is Agent Rafa confirmed at Chelsea yet?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Going for City in one goal distance tonight. Not like I believe Ajax are going to do something against Dortmund but still. Any update on Mario's back injury and if he's in the squad?


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea are out of the Champions League. We have no chance. Shakhtar and Juve will be comfortable with their current positions and play out the draw. Juve have far too much to lose going for the win in Donetsk.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Chelsea do head out (which seems likely now), the big result that has cost us is the 2-2 draw at home against Juventus.

You can look at the losses to Shakhtar and Juve, but them 2 are strong teams, especially at home. We weren't really expected to win both of those games. Going 2-0 up at home against Juventus, and them coming back to draw 2-2 was the key match i think, and the match that has likely sent us packing.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Henry Hill said:


> Hopefully Barca / Madrid at the next stage so we don't have to hear all about "the inevitable Barca / Madrid final" which is so inevitable that it has never actually happened.


Can't face each other until the quarters. Just like united won't be able to face City Chelsea Arsenal.



Redead said:


> nothing wrong with redheads son. like emmta stone :mark:


Not even a redhead. :evra


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Di Matteo's out? o__O


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Chelsea are out of the Champions League. We have no chance. Shakhtar and Juve will be comfortable with their current positions and play out the draw. Juve have far too much to lose going for the win in Donetsk.


*They've got a much better chance than you credit them with. If I was Donetsk then I'd want to cement that top place and not risk getting a team like Barca in the next round. If Donetsk go for the win then they'll most likely get it and then all Chelsea need to do is not fuck up at home. Juve will most likely settle for 2nd with the position they are in and Juve are maybe as good of a team that you'd want to get at least a draw from a game. Donetsk are bloody good though and there's no way they'll want to lose that match. I don't expect Chelsea to qualify and quite frankly never have but you've still got a fair chance.

Really worried City are going to finish last and miss out on midweek Football all together. Fuck that would suck for our League hopes. So they basically need something tonight because getting something away at Dortmund is a massive ask. Then again they should be through and they might not be at full strength. They should be fighting hard for that Europa League spot regardless. Like Kiz said winning that tournament does their co-efficient the world of good and that's how they'll avoid these tough groups. If nothing else then for pride.

Arsenal really need to qualify tonight. Don't fancy them going to Greece needing a result. Win tonight is hardly easy for them either but they're capable of winning relatively comfortably if they play like they have the ability to. Scotland getting as many teams through to the KO stage as England would put me in stitches though.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nine minutes gone and Malaga lead Zenit 2-0. That's them through to the next round.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I am really surprised how good Malaga has been in the Champions league this season.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Malaga, Valencia, and Barcelona are through. Real could book their place tonight. Spanish teams looking good so far


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Thank fuck for that. I was going to include Zenit in my accy with Arsenal, Schalke and maybe a Real/City draw but forgot about the early kick off like I did last night when I was going to go for Bate Borisov. Good times.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

As expected and said, Juventus, comfortable.

Chelsea have looked shocking in Europe for a while- their win last term was a complete fluke.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shakhtar Donetsk striker Luiz Adriano charged with unsporting conduct by UEFA following goal in last night's game against Nordsjaelland.

Anyone see it? Willian passed it back to Nordsjaellands goalkeeper for fair play and Luiz Adriano ran on to the pass, rounded the keeper and scored :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That charge is bollocks. It looked like he wasn't aware of what was happening. And also, it isn't a set rule that you must give back the ball.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Shakhtar Donetsk striker Luiz Adriano charged with unsporting conduct by UEFA following goal in last night's game against Nordsjaelland.
> 
> Anyone see it? Willian passed it back to Nordsjaellands goalkeeper for fair play and Luiz Adriano ran on to the pass, rounded the keeper and scored :lol


Saw it on the simulcast I was watching, laughed my head off. I had Shakhtar in my accy so I enjoyed it even more. That and helped fuck Chelsea over too, so added bonus!

I didn't see the defender tackle a Nordsjaellend player after though. Fucking fantastic! Although if any of my kids tried that this morning I'd have had them off the pitch straight away and back to get changed.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6J_RKcnv9Y&feature=g-high-u

German commentating, but the scene is in it. From 0:52 onwards. Notice how after the kickoff, some players seem to want to play fair and let them score one, but Adriano yells at them, and one defender kicks the ball away. What an ass.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao looks like we're going 3-5-2 with zaba the 3rd cb. snd we have lescott on the bench. don't think you're wanted joleon.

well, if it doesn't work 3 times, completely ignore everything and try for a 4th.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nice marking


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BENZEMA


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Welp see you in Feb Citeh


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao the joys of zonal marking. amazing


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh dear


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

amazing that this defence turns to absolute shit when facing a decent attack. utterly amazing. zaba as the 3rd cb needed to cover there as maicon isn't even supposed to be back there. why he's playing ahead of a proper cb is utterly beyond me. thought we were going to get hammered with the team selection, nothing exactly has changed my mind. this will end 3-0.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That Ronaldo boy is no Messi :messi


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

enaldo


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why didn't he follow his lob , DAT EGO.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LUCAS NEILL OFFSIDE TRAP working to perfection.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

HAHA what the hell was Maicon thinking on that goal?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

he was thinking it's not he's job to be marking the striker.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid's counter attacks are lightning.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Such a class counter there from Madrid, reminded me of 2006-2008 United, deserved a goal.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> he was thinking it's not he's job to be marking the striker.


Benzema drifted to the right, so Maicon should have marked him. Maicon just lost him.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City are just terrible lol.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

this is shambolic. zaba has absolutely no clue what he's doing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Joe Hart keeping the score down.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Kompany and Nastacic with the bold strategy of not even trying to tackle Khedira...works. LOL


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

well at least maicon has schooled coentrao on several occasions. every cloud :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yawnfest, where are all the goals!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

anyone still wondering why dzeko doesn't start? no? he's absolutely woeful whenever he starts.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mancini in Europe. Joker.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City fans care more about heckling Ronaldo than anything else. :lmao


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Reus-Gotze-Lewandowski

The GOATS


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How shit are the Madrid fans? It takes a really crap support to not be able to outsing an English home support these days and the fact they're winning and nye on assured of qualification makes it even worse.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund are just raping this competition. Absolutely raping it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i think i read that they didn't even sell half their allocation.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Since we're out, I will be hoping DORTMUND or SHAKHTAR win the competition.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i think i read that they didn't even sell half their allocation.


Wouldn't surprise me. I recall Balague mentioning in a blog one time that in Spain its seen to be pointless to travel to away games, with most fans only focusing on home games. Think they made a big deal out of Sporting Gijon taking 2,000 to a big away game and it representing something unusual.

Only time I've ever recalled seeing a sizeable Madrid following was at Anfield and even then by all accounts most of it was made up of tourists/local foreigners than actual travelling Spaniards.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i dont want nasri anymore.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I wonder if City are considering more than just a kit specifically for Europe next year, like a different manager perhaps for the Champions League. Mancini's record in it must be absolute pants.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i wonder if we can strike an alternate manager deal so pep does cl games and bobby does league games.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i wonder if we can strike an alternate manager deal so pep does cl games and bobby does league games.


You can get in a manager who's recently become available who has very recent experience of winning the Champions League. He's also Italian like Mancini and played for Lazio too, except when it comes to Europe he shows signs of tactical awareness. Well not last night perhaps!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

TACTICAL AWARENESS BOBBY MANC has been playing this on fm and worked out that 4-2-3-1 is the way to go. instead of a formation that the players obviously don't understand.

what a genius :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

El Shaaraway is developing ridiculously well. 12 goals already this season. Incredible.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

tevez needs to get on asap. not sold on garcia at all yet either.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Khedira, what the fuck are you doing?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Seriously, what's the point of these extra officials if they miss shit like that when it's right in front of them?!fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mexes just scored an unreal over head kick.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUCKING GET IN GO ON BOYS


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ridiculous officiating really.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOGOGOOGOGOGOGOOGOGOGOOGOGOGOGOOGGOOGOGOGOGGOGOOGOGOGOGOG CITY


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Do City miss penalties?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

never a penalty but we've been so much better we've earned it.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

To get a player sent off as well is just ludicrous.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> never a penalty but we've been so much better we've earned it.


Easier to play against 10 men.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That was ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

any team playing with arbeloa is effectively 10 men anyway


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Schalke hold on, I'll win over £100 tonight. Love betting on CL footie.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The Mexes goal is mind blowing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ronaldo :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

how was that not a foul on enaldo


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This Referee really fucking hates Ronaldo :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

For those who haven't seen it:


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hoesen scores.

Why did Mancini sub Aguero?



Cookie Monster said:


> For those who haven't seen it:


That's amazing!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Need a goal? Bring on Milner for Aguero.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can't understand Mancini sometimes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

picked up a knock from arbeloa's disgusting tackle


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mourinho :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

5 minutes!!! Where from?


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan qualifies to the knockout stages.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just because he is in the crowd doesnt mean you have to have Fergietime


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ref has done his best for city. 

Great from Dortmund.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

it's not really a mystery at all as to why aguero was brought off. kinda have a big game against chelsea on the weekend and we weren't going to win this.


----------



## Death Rider

Ref is clearly being paid by city :troll


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid fans letting us know they are actually in the ground. Better late than never.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

disappointed to be out, but that second half was some of the best football we've played all season. frustrating that our best appearances were against the top seed and worst against the bottom seed. hopefully we can get into the europa to improve our coefficients for next season, but it's not the end of the world if we continue our good league form.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Now the question is, do City throw the last game to avoid going into the Europa League?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

if we play like we did in the first half we wont exactly be throwing the game


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund!!!

I was laughed at when i said they would finish group winners. Now look at them


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund are a bit good like ain't they? :lol pleasure to watch, shame most of you probably watched that other game.


----------



## Death Rider

Bananas said:


> Now the question is, do City throw the last game to avoid going into the Europa League?


If they do that their co efficient will most likely stay low and could end up in a group like this next year. Best off trying to win the Europa to improve their co efficient 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Joe Hart says the ref had a poor game :troll

Well done Arsenal at least.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Dortmund are a bit good like ain't they? :lol pleasure to watch, shame most of you probably watched that other game.


Yeah, they are great. Kinda like my 2nd team they are. Reus is a cracking player, i really like him. Not to mention Gotze, Gundogan, Hummels, Lewandowski, plus others.

If Chelsea head out, i will be supporting Dortmund for the rest of the competition for sure. I hope they can make a deep run, because they are capable. Especially since they will surely finish as group winners


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ref was shocking i didn't need sky to tell me that he was italian.

City will rest all their stars for the dortmund game, they won't need europa utterly pointless for them plus they wouldn't take it seriously.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol fuck off, City. Enjoy the Europa League, hopefully. They couldn't even win with a man advantage, the ref in their pocket and Kompany being allowed to foul Ronaldo without punishment.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

united fans complaining about dodgy reffing. astounding.

at least arbeloa touched aguero. welbeck and divers inc don't even allow that to happen.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> *united fans complaining about dodgy reffing. astounding.*
> 
> at least arbeloa touched aguero. welbeck and divers inc don't even allow that to happen.


You do realise i'm talking both ways ffs some decisions against city were rubbish also, everything i say hasn't got to do with united. Do you think he had a good game?

You're probably talking about silent post, :terry.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Through to the last 16 :hb


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal vs Barca and Real vs United next round then.

:wenger :fergie


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger

:mourinho :mourinho :mourinho :mourinho :mourinho :mourinho :mourinho :mourinho :mourinho :mourinho :mourinho :mourinho :mourinho :mourinho


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Owen saying Real Madrid of all teams need to buy a striker.

Moron.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Owen saying Real Madrid of all teams need to buy a striker.
> 
> Moron.


The tache must be clouding his judgment.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*






Fuuuuuuuck


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's pretty sad. Abramovich never gave Di Matteo any respect. Even after he won the double, Abramovich still hesitated to give him the permanent job. Hopefully Di Matteo wins the coach of the year award though. He deserves it.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a performance! 3:0 in Amsterdam after the first half. Though they could have stopped their. Had a bet on 3:0 as endresult.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> You do realise i'm talking both ways ffs some decisions against city were rubbish also, everything i say hasn't got to do with united. Do you think he had a good game?
> 
> You're probably talking about silent post, :terry.


correct.

and no, i think the ref had a terrible game. way too card happy. ramos' wasn't a yellow card, and i don't think zaba's was either. i can't remember many of the others. arbeloa's sending off was harsh, but under those circumstances, already on a yellow, he was asking for trouble. apparently he also clipped aguero's ankle too. i think that it was a soft penalty, but i don't think you can definitely say it wasn't ever a penalty under any circumstances ever. and the ref had no choice to send him off in that circumstance.

i also think we're still in an envious position compared to other clubs. malaga, for example, might be through to the next stage, but can they say, like us, that they will more than likely be there next season? i doubt it. i'd much rather have our base, where we are building towards something, maybe a bit slower than planned, but to keep that base there, than be a flash in the pan make it on the back of one good season kind of club.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund look like they could go all the way this year. This is not a surprise to someone who has been watching the Bundesliga for the past few years.
Unfortunately, I don't see Bayern doing well this year, hopefully they prove me wrong.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just remembered that i stuck a £10 bet on Dortmund to win the tournament back in September...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> united fans complaining about dodgy reffing. astounding.
> 
> at least arbeloa touched aguero. welbeck and *divers inc* don't even allow that to happen.


:young

The 5 mins added time wasn't too much, Real wasted a lot of time.

Edit- ^who the fuck is that? :lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Joe Hart is an absolute gobshite.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Santa Cruz is in the knock out stages. Smart move by him.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund winning their group is great for German football really. A group that had the Spanish, German,English and Dutch champions in it, and it's the German champions that come out on top. Good advert for the league, which is under-rated imo.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*:lmao at the Young smiley trolling Husk.

Pray to god that City beat Dortmund and Madrid beat Ajax. If they go out of Europe altogether this early then they won't throw the league away like they tried to last season. Probably not anyway. Ref was something else. Ronaldo was very enaldo but with good reasons after not getting everytime after Kompany was repeatedly just pushing him over. Ironic how City got a very harsh penalty in similar fashion too. City were poor again. Madrid should have finished the game off in the first 20 minutes tbf. Silva was sublime second half and seemed to create everything good that City did. Dzeko's touch and footwork a player at this level is abysmal. 

I'd love for Dortmund or Shakhtar to make the final.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> :young
> 
> The 5 mins added time wasn't too much, Real wasted a lot of time.
> 
> Edit- ^who the fuck is that? :lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Everything about this post.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Santa Cruz is in the knock out stages. Smart move by him.


wont be next season. smart move.

after the first 25 minutes we at least matched madrid, and outplayed them at times. the first 15 minutes after the break they were really struggling. with some luck we'll get an easier group next season.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lol Man City. Have fun in Europa :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

They didn't win a single match lol.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

First half was typical CL City, terrible formation in the first 20-25 minutes, Mancini tried some type of 3-5-2 and almost paid for it in 3-4 situations, good thing he realized and changed it after 20 minutes. Second half they were superior to Real in every way(They could be), dominated the entire pitch and neutralized Ronaldo almost to perfection, which again, brings up the argument for the terrible Spain defences but that's another story. In general, besides one dribble on Kompany in the first half, Ronaldo wasn't a factor. Same thing Chelsea did to Messi. Dzeko wasn't the right player for this game, slow and sloppy performance. Silva was phenomenal, MOTM. Kompany was great as usual. And Maicon suddenly played like it's 2010 again, hopefully he can remain in this form. Balotelli was missing, you put Mario instead of Dzeko and it's a different game but it's irrelevant anyway. Real aren't losing points to Ajax in Madrid. Hard to believe that Chelsea and City are gone this early. Ref was horrendous BTW. Next season, hopefully veteran leadership direction in Chelsea and better group for City. Sunday should be interesting.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

They can have a chance at winning their last match, seen as though Dortmund are through as group winners already


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> They didn't win a single match lol.


Would be hilarious if they don't even beat Ajax.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Emarosa said:


> Would be hilarious if they don't even beat Ajax.


they have already played ajax twice, got dortmund away next


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i guess this is the happiest that united fans will be before they're all MADSAD at the end of another season without a major trophy :jordan2


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Yeah but at least we got past the Group Stage of the Champions League...... (please beat Dortmund and get Thursday Night Football in strange countries)

:darkheskey*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GROUP STAGE TROPHY WINNERS~!


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Hey, at least we're improving on last year.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So does Rock316AE support both Chelsea AND City? I can never tell because whenever I see his posts he seems to make comments that indicates he supports (or at least cares) about both of their results.

Anyways Dortmund will be a handful for anyone in the next stage. I wouldn't say they're the sort of team you'd back at home like you generally would Celtic or Barcelona, but their real strength seems to be their away form and how many goals they get which obviously becomes extremely important in the knockout stages where away goals are crucial. 

Its also really amazing to see the Premier League sides more vulnerable these days compared to as little as 4 seasons ago where they all seemed to sail through the group stages. Whether its a sign that the european sides have slowly begun to develop a style the premier league sides can't cope with or teams are just getting stronger collectively I'm not sure. But I wouldn't say United are comfortable whoever they draw next round. The defence is shaky enough at home which was primarily a fortress in Europe and the away form has certainly dipped compared to 08/09 where United seemed to emulate Chelsea and Liverpool by playing more cautiously away from home and primarily relying on their home form to win them a tie.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Emarosa said:


> lol Man City. Have fun in Europa :lmao


They're not even going to get that, and I don't blame them.

If I was Mancini I'd get the all the ball boys & stewards registered for the last game and play them against Dortmund with Platt taking charge. Actually, fuck that. Let Kidd do it.

Great to see Dortmund tearing it up too after last year's epic disaster in the group stage. Compare that group to the one they've cruised this year and it's hard to believe how far they've come this season, especially when you look at the dip in their league form.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Segunda Caida said:


> So does Rock316AE support both Chelsea AND City? I can never tell because whenever I see his posts he seems to make comments that indicates he supports (or at least cares) about both of their results.


Think he's more of a massive Drogba and Balotelli fan. Well that's what I gathered from him last season. Although he does still seem to have a soft spot for us. But how can you not have a soft spot for a club that is run very well? :terry


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ROFL City. Unlucky SNRUB 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

oh well, will just have to be content with the INVINCIBLES LEAGUE VICTORY YEAH YEAH IT'S HAPPENING

and we're still in with a chance of the moral victors cup.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Maybe you guys can compete with Arsenal for the top 4 trophy :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Segunda Caida said:


> *So does Rock316AE support both Chelsea AND City? I can never tell because whenever I see his posts he seems to make comments that indicates he supports (or at least cares) about both of their results.*



Hard to tell with some people on here at times.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> oh well, will just have to be content with the INVINCIBLES LEAGUE VICTORY YEAH YEAH IT'S HAPPENING
> 
> *and we're still in with a chance of the moral victors cup.*


Back to back winners, that would be quite the achievement.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we have a strict no granny shaggers policy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Are these FACTS? are you david pratt i mean platt? masquerading as an aussie city fan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

yes, i post wearing a kidd mask.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'll have you know they are some GILFS out there, not that wazza knows any like.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

does the g stand for giggs?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

rafa is manager guys

and luckily since king kenny was sacked over the summer, we're in the front running for the tin foil hat paranoia trophy 8*D

also with :kean relegated and sacked, chelsea is sure to dominate the "club with manager most likely to be stabbed by own supporters" trophy.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

great CL campaign for the German clubs so far, only one loss and was kind of flukey anyway. All three should win their group (Dortmund already have, Bayern will..Schalke need to win at Montpellier, hopefully they can do that)

Although they may not want it, it would be better for Man City to go to the Europa League to improve their UEFA coefficiant. If they fail to qualify for the EL, they could easily drop to Pot 3 in next season's draw and once again get a tough group


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Segunda Caida said:


> So does Rock316AE support both Chelsea AND City? I can never tell because whenever I see his posts he seems to make comments that indicates he supports (or at least cares) about both of their results.
> 
> Anyways Dortmund will be a handful for anyone in the next stage. I wouldn't say they're the sort of team you'd back at home like you generally would Celtic or Barcelona, but their real strength seems to be their away form and how many goals they get which obviously becomes extremely important in the knockout stages where away goals are crucial.
> 
> Its also really amazing to see the Premier League sides more vulnerable these days compared to as little as 4 seasons ago where they all seemed to sail through the group stages. Whether its a sign that the european sides have slowly begun to develop a style the premier league sides can't cope with or teams are just getting stronger collectively I'm not sure. But I wouldn't say United are comfortable whoever they draw next round. The defence is shaky enough at home which was primarily a fortress in Europe and the away form has certainly dipped compared to 08/09 where United seemed to emulate Chelsea and Liverpool by playing more cautiously away from home and primarily relying on their home form to win them a tie.


Chelsea, always. But City basically assembled together a team of players that I follow and like for years, like Toure, Mario, Kompany, Aguero etc, so I have a soft spot for this club. City IMO has *potentially* the best squad in the world if they can maximize their full worth. But based on the results of this campaign, they're still just in the process of playing together. Two years from now, if this entire squad is still there, I can see him peaking.


----------



## Zen

Torres Averages 2.75 goals per manager. :torres


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*That Mexes goal was sensational. Better than Ibra's goal the other week.*


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Debatable.

Honestly I wouldn't say it is better than Zlatan.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Neither of them can touch Tricky Trev:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lucas Podolski... He scores when he shoots.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

mexes' shits all over zlatan's. it's a cb, in a much more important match, and it's fucking mexes for christ sake, i didn't even know he could still jump. absolute blinder of a goal


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Yeah, at the risk of bringing up another Ibra argument I don't see how it's debatable as to which goal is better. For starters there was a goalkeeper in position to defend the goal for Mexes and his setup was phenomenal in itself. *


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's a tough call but I think I might go for the Mexes one too. Both goals were absolutely ridiculous, but Mexes even more so given that he literally had to put his into the top corner because of the keeper. I still find it funny that two of the best goals for the year were scored too late to be entered into the Puskas goal of the year award.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I will go with Zlatan's goal, above anything else for how spontaneous it was, it was a on the spot decision from crazy distance after 90 minutes of play. Not taking anything away from Mexes, it was an amazing goal but it was a pretty planned move from a free kick. Unlike Ibra, he also had the privilege of stopping the ball on his chest. The only advantage I can give it is the fact they had a GK standing in the middle. If you also count Ibra's physical attributes, it was a one in a million shot. Mexes' goal would have been a much bigger talking point if it wasn't two weeks after Ibra's.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Both goals are amazing, I still like Ibra's goal more. It was from quite far and Mexes's had to beat the GK so it's tough to pick one.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I see them italian fans lazio this time have been up to their old stab and run cowardly tricks again this time towards spurs fans and they never get punished if i recall correctly. I think only in milan they hasn't been much if any trouble between the british teams and italian sides.
:blatter


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lloris
Walker - Caulker - Vertonghen - Naughton
Sigurdsson - Sandro - Carroll
Dempsey - Adebayor - Bale​
Pretty much the exact same team I'd of played with the exception of Lennon instead of Dempsey but at least he gets a rest and can be used as an impact sub later in the game too. Two players in midfield good on the ball and can spot a pass with the insurance of Sandro behind them. 

It's also great to see Dembele back on the bench


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Lloris
> Walker - Caulker - Vertonghen - Naughton
> Sigurdsson - Sandro - Carroll
> Dempsey - Adebayor - Bale​
> Pretty much the exact same team I'd of played with the exception of Lennon instead of Dempsey but at least he gets a rest and can be used as an impact sub later in the game too. Two players in midfield good on the ball and can spot a pass with the insurance of Sandro behind them.
> 
> It's also great to see Dembele back on the bench



Hope you smash the bastards.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

After what the ultras did to some fans out there I hope we do too, 10 stabbed and 1 in critical condition.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mexes' goal is better. Not by much, but the fact it's a CB scoring it and the keeper is actually in goals, gives him the win.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The best thing about Zlatant/Rooney/Sinclair's is that they're first touch finishes. Any overhead is infinitely easier when you've set the ball yourself. It was still fucking outrageous athleticism, I'd probably give it the edge over Zlatan's because of the situations, although Ibra's had more of a holy fucking shit feel to it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The "ultras" alays get twatted by the english clubs united and boro spring to mind, they just always have weapons and then the riot police are also fucking shocking.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rivaldos overhead kick over anything though, get a hattrick, last minute goal to get European football, perfect.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> The "ultras" alays get twatted by the english clubs united and boro spring to mind, they just always have weapons and then the riot police are also fucking shocking.


Yeah eye witnesses were saying a police car was there and as soon as it all started they just drove off.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking Italian Ultras striking again for no reason, and to think our fans are labelled the 'troublemakers'. We've had fans stabbed in Turkey too by nutcases. I'm sure it'll be spun round somehow that the Spurs fans were at fault, sickening this keeps happening, especially in Rome. Boro, United and now Spurs fans attacked randomly by these scumbags.

Anyway, that Mexes goal was awesome. The fact there was a keeper there and it flew into the top corner makes it better. Regardless of who it was Mexes' was better for those reasons. Zlatan's was still a beast though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Fucking Italian Ultras striking again for no reason, and to think our fans are labelled the 'troublemakers'. We've had fans stabbed in Turkey too by nutcases. I'm sure it'll be spun round somehow that the Spurs fans were at fault, sickening this keeps happening, especially in Rome. Boro, United and now Spurs fans attacked randomly by these scumbags.
> 
> Anyway, that Mexes goal was awesome. The fact there was a keeper there and it flew into the top corner makes it better. Regardless of who it was Mexes' was better for those reasons. Zlatan's was still a beast though.


"There are reports now that Lazio supporters are throwing bricks at the buses that are taking Spurs supporters to the Stadio Olimpico."

By the way, have you heard about Friedel to Blackburn on loan rumours?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> *"There are reports now that Lazio supporters are throwing bricks at the buses that are taking Spurs supporters to the Stadio Olimpico."*
> 
> By the way, have you heard about Friedel to Blackburn on loan rumours?



:lol they are such a ridiculous bunch i hope they feel tough, wankers.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> By the way, have you heard about Friedel to Blackburn on loan rumours?


You're kidding?

I've literally just posted in the other thread how we didn't a striker, and the other position we didn't to cover was in goal. Friedel was a legend for us but we've got Robbo and Jake Kean is a great young keeper who's already been out on loan and got significant experience. Besides it's the Championship. I could go in net and do alright!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not sure I'd say the Ultras get 'twatted' by English support a lot of the time. Most incidents are usually isolated with the italians deliberately singling out smaller pockets of English fans. Roma, Lazio and Napoli are pretty much the worst offenders historically for it. I recall loads of United saying when they first played there in 06/07 it was mayhem on the bridge with fighting breaking out and the Roma Ultras having an assortment of knives (though that should be taken with a pinch of salt, Cass Pennant comes to mind).

Manchester on the day of the return game was something else though. Pretty sure people who hadn't set foot near Old Trafford in years were out looking for Italians. Sadly this all stems from the reputation of English supports smashing up places in Europe back in the 70s and 80s as well as a lot of the european ultras being fucking numpties.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Segunda Caida said:


> *Not sure I'd say the Ultras get 'twatted' by English support a lot of the time.* Most incidents are usually isolated with the italians deliberately singling out smaller pockets of English fans. Roma, Lazio and Napoli are pretty much the worst offenders historically for it. I recall loads of United saying when they first played there in 06/07 it was mayhem on the bridge with fighting breaking out and the Roma Ultras having an assortment of knives (though that should be taken with a pinch of salt, Cass Pennant comes to mind).
> 
> Manchester on the day of the return game was something else though. Pretty sure people who hadn't set foot near Old Trafford in years were out looking for Italians. Sadly this all stems from the reputation of English supports smashing up places in Europe back in the 70s and 80s as well as a lot of the european ultras being fucking numpties.



Probably right, just going on a couple stories i've heard but unless you're there i suppose who the fuck knows because as you say alot of it's isolated and some of it does not get reported.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Probably right, just going on a couple stories i've heard but unless you're there i suppose woh the fuck knows because as you say alot of it's isolated and some of it does not get reported.


Exactly, I'm only going off of what I've heard myself from people who've gone abroad. The vast majority of stories seem to involve small groups of English fans being targeted in pubs/danger areas by slightly bigger groups of Ultras armed with knives. United, Middlesbrough, Leeds, Arsenal, Chelsea, City and I think Liverpool have all had bother in Europe post 2000 in different countries.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> You're kidding?
> 
> I've literally just posted in the other thread how we didn't a striker, and the other position we didn't to cover was in goal. Friedel was a legend for us but we've got Robbo and Jake Kean is a great young keeper who's already been out on loan and got significant experience. Besides it's the Championship. I could go in net and do alright!


Rumours that I have been hearing yes. He has been left in England today which has added fuel to it but he never usually plays in the Europa League anyway so it could just be that.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cole and :downing starting :kenny


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lloris earned Spurs a point, great performance.

If we lose tonight people will need to take a serious look at themselves.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

World Class performance from Lloris today. Thanks for memories Brad.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Who needs Suarez when you got Shelvey 8*D


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Joe Cole wit dat assist!

SHELVEY!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Marveaux 1-0 at half time very good goal, but Ben Arfa has gone off injured. Night night sweet prince, there's our season well and truly over.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Save us :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Joe'Better than Messi' Cole Bitches


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah the world is definitely ending in 2012


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cole with an assist AND a goal? :bosh


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Joe'Better than Messi' Cole Bitches


Joe Cole is the GOAT.


----------



## Death Rider

Destiny said:


> Joe Cole is the GOAT.


Well he is better then messi 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cisse and Arfa out

Mags must be having a stroke


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Damn that strike!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WHAT A FUCKING GOAL.

BAH GAWD PEPE REINA!


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My word :wilkins

:kenny


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not much Reina could do imo. Always get done on the counter attack.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Another game thrown :kobe2 2 cracking goals from Young boys though I gotta say


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just won £150 from my lucky 15.

had Metalist (2-0), Fenerbahce (0-1), Levante (1-3), Rubin Kazan (3-0).. so thats over £250 won on the past two nights, I am happy. Been a while since I've won a decent bet, like London bus' ey?

Sadly enough, a win for both Liverpool and Newcastle tonight would of seen me win another £200 on an accumulator, English clubs ey?


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You know what Mamba is going to do in the next game..


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> Cisse and Arfa out
> 
> Mags must be having a stroke


Cisse has been garbage to be fair, but HBA is literally our only outlet. We've been shite in every single game this season, I've never seen anything like it.

:buried


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> You know what Mamba is going to do in the next game..


:suarez2


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh WHAT THE FUCK....wrong thread.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> UEFA has banned Shakhtar Donetsk striker Luiz Adriano for one Champions League match for his lack of fair play against Nordsjaelland.


CONSPIRACEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! :mourinho


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

_*Ban for unfair play? Amazing.*_


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

inb4 ovrebo comes back to ref the next game and help juve win

But somehow, chelsea will rise

:darkheskey


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Inb4 another Rafa Champions League miracle


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

UEFA thinking about scrapping Europa? Triffic' :arry

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...der-64-team-plan-scrapping-Europa-League.html


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think they should give the Europa league winners automatic qualification to the Champions league group stages the following season.

Maybe then, people might take it more seriously


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

people do take it seriously. they just don't live in england.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I am not sure if that's going to be a good idea tbh.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> people do take it seriously. they just don't live in england.


This.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hear people say 'give the winner CL spots'. Nah, still not entirely worth it. Its narrow minded. If you notice a stronger team is in the running for it, you'll lose some incentive. Make the semi finals give spots. But, the 2 losers of the semi finals get put into the first round of the 'best placed' teams. The loser of the final gets put into the playoff of the best placed seeds, and the winner gets an automatic spot, or a Champions playoff spot? Gives teams more incentive to push, and are rewarded, even if they lose out.


----------



## CGS

Mr. Snrub said:


> people do take it seriously. they just don't live in england.


Pretty much this. 

And even then I'd say that that statement is only partly true. Highly doubt that if someone like Brom kept up this form and got Europa League footy they would treat it like shit


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Seven league representatives in a CHAMPIONS league. No that would be a joke. I think if anything the champions league should be limited to 16 or 24 teams again in order to get rid of a pretty unnecessary second round knockout phase. With only 16 teams nearly all the group matches would be extremely tight and worth watching. 

Defending Champions, 2 from England, 2 from Spain, 2 from Germany and then fill the rest with the other leagues and the odd qualifying matches for utterly shit leagues like Scotland. 


If they made Europa one leg, straight knockout with replays for draws (or not) I think it would work a lot better because teams wouldn't be burdened with the schedule of so many matches and might be more inclined to give a crap on Thursday nights. 

Plus if they did limit the champions league to 16 clubs, then the Europa would have a lot more quality in it from the off.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> people do take it seriously. they just don't live in england.


It's all relative. If Real, Barca or Bayern got put in it then they would care much more about other trophies.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Is everyone ready for the one man CHAMAKH show tonight?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That Dortmund 'Südtribüne' terrace is one of the most visually impressive sights in all of football. 25,000 capacity, amazing.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why must ITV be showing Arsenal tonight? Every neutral would rather watch Dortmund v City than any game involving Roy Carroll and Aaron Ramsey.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ROSICKY


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



I Curry I said:


> Why must ITV be showing Arsenal tonight? Every neutral would rather watch Dortmund v City than any game involving Roy Carroll and Aaron Ramsey.


There's isn't anything riding on Dortmund vs City. City are out, and Dortmund are through as group winners.

Arsenal however are playing for top spot.

I know which game i'd rather watch, but i can see why ITV are showing Arsenal


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I know winning these groups isnt easy, but would it kill city to win just one Champions league game?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hope we draw Milan or celtic (if they qualify). Dodging Real and bayern if they finish 2nd would be nice.


Great strike.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund aren't even playing their full strength side.

Gotze, Subotic, Lewandowski amongst others haven't started. Reus was taken off.

Come on BVB!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca are coming your way gunners :wenger.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal looking great as always.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

doesnt weidenfeller kinda look like he's klopp's son?


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Haha city in Europe.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man City are a fucking joke. No doubt their gloryhunter supporters will be absoutley seething right now


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great performance by my dear Arsenal once again. Chamakh for the Ballon d'Or! He should be playing in Chinese league...


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Couldn't get anything against a weakened Dortmund side. Dortmund fantastic so far in the Champions League. Hopefully they will have a deep run.

Schalke finish top too. Great night for German football


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Haha city in Europe.


I think you need to check again.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Joe Hart is seething. Haha :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bundesliga showing its strength over the premier league 

:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mind boggling how a team with unlimited funds and team like theirs and yet they can't make it past the group stages or even win a game this year.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mainboy said:


> Man City are a fucking joke. No doubt their gloryhunter supporters will be absoutley seething right now


That's not fair, at least city accomplished something this european campaign - the first English team not to win a game in group stages. 

Congratulations City.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pot 3 again next year for city?


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ha ha ha. Not even a spot in Europa league.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh Arsenal. NIce to see we blew a golden chance to move into the top spot.

ugh. hello barca.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lets wait until next year when City fans start moaning when they get a hard group again. They had a chance to help their cause tonight by qualifying for the EL and increasing their coefficient points but instead, they strolled around for 90 minutes while Dortmund pissed all over them. Hart saved them from another hiding.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Even we managed a win in the Champions League when we were in it in 95. City coming short against Real or Dortmund is nothing to be ashamed of, but only getting a point against Ajax from a possible six isn't good enough. It's also bleeding hilarious with all the shit I have to put up with the City bandwagoners up here!



Merry Mikey Damage said:


> Oh Arsenal. NIce to see we blew a golden chance to move into the top spot.
> 
> ugh. hello barca.


I reckon you'll get Malaga.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yep, hello Barca/Dortmund/Bayern!


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

PSG, Dortmund, Barca and Malaga are teams that we can be drawn against already, Shaktar, Juve, Bayern and Valencia are the other possible ones, can we just give up now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

even celtic managed to drag out a couple of wins


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Y'all should play in the Europa League. No Barca, Madrid, Bayern or Dortmund, it's safer in there :hendo


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think we can beat Valencia. Maybe.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



RamaDead said:


> even celtic managed to drag out a couple of wins


3 points against friggin Barca. Probably should have been 4 too. 

So Celtic > City. Never thought I'd see the day



DwayneAustin said:


> Y'all should play in the Europa League. No Barca, Madrid, Bayern or Dortmund, it's safer in there :hendo


What this man said :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't liverpool go out thursday? :terry


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yesh but where gonna beat them dirty Italians

Quote me on that #Joelmoments


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Udinese have nothing to play for, Suarez will play 90-minutes as a result of his upcoming suspension. We're on a winning streak!

You'd hope we wouldn't throw it away. You'd hope.

ep


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

difficult to predict a team for tomorrow

de gea

rafael smalling jones buttner

cleverley fletcher powell

rooney hernandez welbeck​
or perhaps wootton instead of rafael and smalling at right back,

or giggs might start...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

joke of a campaign, but there's one obvious thing that's missing from us right now. the lack of a winning mentality, especially in european competitions. sounds off for a team that is 30 odd games unbeaten in the league, but something changes when we play in europe. the players are incredibly tentative, they don't play the the fullest of their abilities, in most cases only half. why we had such an awful second campaign compared to a first, i don't know. ironically our best performances were against the top seeded team, and our worst against the lowest. the club just seems to be lacking that winning culture, which takes so long to develop. seen it so many times, a club that suddenly starts winning can just freeze when they get into big matches, and that seems to be what's happening. just see how we coughed up the lead last season (only to have it so giftwrapped back for us).

i don't understand why, but some very good footballers at this club turn to pub players when playing teams outside the premier league. whether that's their fault, they're just not good enough or it's the managers fault, probably a combination of all three. i'm not too annoyed really, and hopefully this campaign makes them want it more next season, but time is running out, for both manager and players. next year there must be progress.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Yaya underperforming this season is a big part of it I feel. Kompany too but especially Yaya. From what I've seen of City this season their biggest problem seems to be creating chances in the final third. Take Silva out the equation and none of the players have really set their season on fire going forward. Nasri is mostly useless and Yaya hasn't started this season yet. Tevez and Aguero have been great but they need the service. Dzeko is useless from the start. Effective impact sub but horrible technically on the ball. Seems like Mancini mainly starts him for his height on set pieces after what he said Saturday. 

It's not surprising the English teams have struggled. Chelsea and City got tough groups but neither did themselves proud. The top teams in Spain and Germany and teams like Shakhtar are so far ahead of any of the English teams right now. Just look at how bad Utd have been this season and are still somehow 3 points clear at the top.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

"Im so excited about united's next big champions league group stage game"

said nobody in the last 3 years


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

yep our midfield has been terrible. at least our defence has tightened up lately, but i'd say the best performing guy has been milner. at least he tries. yaya seems to be a mixture of tired and out of form, barry isn't exactly a creative outlet, silva is constantly injured, nasri lacks confidence to play that final ball to the strikers, and i don't know what garcia has been doing, but it isn't football. hopefully this week off for yaya helps him a lot because i don't think he has actually missed any game time besides the coc loss and the dortmund game. milner has shown he can play his role well and hopefully he does during afcon, but if yaya keeps his current form up, it's really not like we'd miss him much anyways.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> difficult to predict a team for tomorrow
> 
> de gea
> 
> rafael smalling jones buttner
> 
> cleverley fletcher powell
> 
> rooney hernandez welbeck​
> or perhaps wootton instead of rafael and smalling at right back,
> 
> or giggs might start...


Hope giggs starts because then it rules him out of the city game, not sure why rooney would start but apparently he will.

De gea, rafael, smalling, jones, buttner, fletcher, cleverley, powell, giggs (diamond), rooney and hernandez.

If not then start welbeck over giggs and play a 4-3-3 with rooney wasted in the right again, anyway the score will be 5-2 :fergie.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hope to God that Giggs plays tonight, can't bare to see him on the teamsheet on Sat :jose


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Benitez to get sacked after losing to Nordsjaelland tomorrow :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's a shame that it's gotten to this stage with Giggs, where nearly every United fan dreads seeing him in the line-up.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It would be the same with rio, vidic and rooney if they played nearly into their 40's.

Liverpool fans would be the same with gerrard i'm sure if he hit 38-40 and was still a first teamer/rotation player.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Double post.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juve better get a result against Shaktar tomorrow. I think they will but still worried.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Draw written all over it.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> It would be the same with rio, vidic and rooney if they played nearly into their 40's.
> 
> Liverpool fans would be the same with gerrard i'm sure *if he hit 38-40* and was still a first teamer/rotation player.


It will be a lot sooner than that, trust me. His crossing and his armband are the only things warranting him a starting place at the moment.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

have a feeling Chelsea will sneak into the next round, that club gets lucky all the time

Man City didn't even deserve the EL the way they played in the group stage

Good to see all three German clubs advance, but I think Schalke are somewhat a fluke, they were lucky to get Arsenal in their group. Schalke will get exposed against better opposition


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lolcity
Lolarsenal


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Please no Barca; please no Bayern. Please no Dortmund.

In :wenger We Trust.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Clean and honest Chelsea to create another miracle. Come on Shaktar!

However, knowing us under Rafa, Shaktar will be Juve and we'll draw Nordsjaellend - a Cech howler in injury time should do it.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gordan Strachan (however you spell his name) brought up an interesting point on Champions League ET last night. City seem to struggle when teams go at them. City like to press the opposition back, and play their football by passing it around outside the area until there's an opening. It hasn't worked in Europe because teams like Dortmund, Real, Ajax have come at City from the first whistle, not allowing them to play their game.

I think that Top German and Spanish sides are just superior to Top English sides.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










:lmao

Such a tool


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

chucking a tanty with 30 seconds left. wow


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I really wish Chelsea had signed him , would have been the final nail in the coffin for their season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^ Yeah i mentioned it last night in the prem thread saying i wish they wasted their money on him instead of hazard, such a moany prick :lol.

Spalletti will be glad to see the back of him.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> :lmao
> 
> Such a tool


:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Spalletti is gonna have him sleeping with the fishes soon.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^1 minute left I honestly don't get it. :wilkins

Also, FORZA AC MAILAND. :lelbron


----------



## Klee

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOLCity - they didn't deserve the Europa league saving. HA!


----------



## Klee

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> :lmao
> 
> Such a tool



This is fucking comical.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

love Spaletti's reaction 

Zenit underachieved this year, briging in Hulk seemed to have ruined the atmosphere in the club.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why would you get a strop being subbed off after 90 mins when you're winning against Milan away from home? What a muppet of an overrated player.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hulk: Has lost possession 156 times in Champions League games this season - at least 26 more times than any other player in the competition

>enit St Petersburg's record signing Hulk has threatened to leave the Russian club in the January transfer window following a heated exchange with his coach Luciano Spalletti during Tuesday's Champions League win at Milan.

The Brazil striker reacted angrily after the coach substituted him late in the game at the San Siro, which Zenit won 1-0. Spalletti was seen extending his hand as Hulk was leaving the pitch but the Brazilian just walked by without looking at the coach before having a heated discussion with the Zenit staff near the sideline.

"If the situation with the coach does not resolve itself I may leave the club in the January transfer window," Hulk, 26, was quoted as saying by local media.

Spalletti, who initially played down the incident, reportedly hit back at the striker, telling local media: "Hulk can say anything he wants, but if I decide to change him during the game it means I'm not happy with his play.

"Hulk is mistaken if he thinks he should play for 90 minutes all the time. He said he wants to leave? Then, it's his choice and I can do nothing about it. As for myself, I'm not going anywhere."

The Russian champions beat Milan thanks to a first half strike by their captain Danny in their final Group C match to finish third and qualify for the Europa League.

Hulk has had a tough time settling in St Petersburg, with several senior Zenit players apparently unhappy with the enormous outlay to sign the striker.

Zenit demoted the Russia captain Igor Denisov to the reserve team in September after he refused to play, issuing an ultimatum to renegotiate his contract in line with what Hulk was earning. Denisov was later allowed to rejoin the first team after making an apology.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

he is not happy with Spaletti, don't know the reason, I guess he used being subbed off as an excuse to go off on him. He will only stay at Zenit if they sack Spaletti


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It would be stupid to leave in January, as he has already played for 2 clubs this season, so cant play for anyone else


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

De gea, jones, smalling, wootton, buttner, cleverley, giggs, powell, rooney, welbeck, hernandez.

Pretty much what i expected, if that lineup is accurate. Also is it a 4-3-3/4-2-3-1 variation or a diamond. I hope the young lads at the back are on form because there will be no cover from midfield.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Last night as European Champions. Been a short ride, but it was fun. Hopefully one day we can get that trophy back.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Made me laugh for some reason :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Klopp is a crazy fucker.

Joel you will get through, shakthar owner and roman are mafia buds :fergie.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Last night as European Champions. Been a short ride, but it was fun. Hopefully one day we can get that trophy back.


1:10





BELIEVE 

:jose

No but seriously, crazier things happened, around 25-30 minutes we should know if it's an open game, or going to the expected 0-0. Don't think there's a big chance but it's a lot better option than what would happen if City for example were beating Madrid 2 weeks ago.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

we are so fucking fucked

but its ok, Rafa will win us the only trophy that matters

THE CLUB WORLD CUP

WORLD CHAMPIONS MOTHERFUCKAAAR


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barcelona XI: Pinto - Montoya Puyol Adriano Planas - Thiago Song SergiRoberto - Tello Rafinha Villa

I don't even need to look at our own XI to know that we better start preparing for Thursday Night football in February


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dont know why Chelsea fans are being so dramatic about it, Shakhtar have won every game at home so far, they wont want to finish second in the group, and Chelsea should beat Nordsjælland, so its certainly not impossible


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea will qualify and then get the easiest last 16 draw :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's not impossible, but I think once Shakhtar realise Juve are perfectly comfortable with the draw, then they will not have to put their foot on the gas and the draw will be played out.

It's embarrassing to go out as champions (the first time ever to be done), but oh well. Just gotta sort ourselves out and make sure we're back next year (which isn't a guarantee with the shit 'performances' we're putting out these days).


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Chelsea will qualify and then get the easiest last 16 draw :terry


knowing their luck this will happen :no:

English media are just making things overly dramatic, they are acting like its a forgone conclusion Juve will get a result when not many teams get them in Donetsk, only team that did was Barcelona in recent years


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> Barcelona XI: Pinto - Montoya Puyol Adriano Planas - Thiago Song SergiRoberto - Tello Rafinha Villa
> 
> I don't even need to look at our own XI to know that we better start preparing for Thursday Night football in February


Obviously clubs have the right to look after their own interests regarding resting their top players but I don't like this at all, especially when so much is on the line. Doesn't playing a "weakened side" in the prem get you a fine?

Hopefully it doesn't cost Celtic.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

beating norjalland isnt easy

especially not in the garbage form we're in

also this weakened side nonsense is garbage. for one, how can you 'prove' what a weakened side is without calling certain players shit?

And second, its the club's choice to play whoever the fuck they want. the only people who have a right to be pissed are the fans that pay to see the game


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gonna find out Chelsea's fate today.....:/


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> Dont know why Chelsea fans are being so dramatic about it, Shakhtar have won every game at home so far, they wont want to finish second in the group, and Chelsea should beat Nordsjælland, so its certainly not impossible



You think looking at our lineup it tells us he'll play a 4-3-3 vs city with fletch/scholes/carrick and rooney out on the winger and valencia/young on the other side.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Need a Rafa Benitez smiley.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I' interested to see Celtic's game, it's a must win game for them also


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Still think Barca can beat Benfica. Still see a lot of goals in that side.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Betted on over 2.5 goals in that game


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Magsimus said:


> Obviously clubs have the right to look after their own interests regarding resting their top players but I don't like this at all, especially when so much is on the line. Doesn't playing a "weakened side" in the prem get you a fine?
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't cost Celtic.


Think the Premier League scrapped that rule soon after they fined Blackpool for it a couple of seasons ago

I can understand why Barca are doing this, heck if Celtic did the same thing I sure as hell woouldn't be complaining but it does feel like a bit of a kick in the teeth when you consider that we had to Defend for our life's against the likes of Messi, Xavi, Sanchez, Villa, Pedro & Iniesta to get 3 points


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I thought barca would have went stronger, must still be pissed at celtic.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Inb4 late Tony Watt winner


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Eva should be our manager. We'd never boo her and I don't think Roman would fire her, because he'd get done for sexism.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



RamaDead said:


> also this weakened side nonsense is garbage. for one, how can you 'prove' what a weakened side is without calling certain players shit?
> 
> And second, its the club's choice to play whoever the fuck they want. the only people who have a right to be pissed are the fans that pay to see the game


So if Shakhtar played their youth team and went down 0-4 you wouldn't be at all annoyed? 

Anyway, the more British teams through the better so hope they win.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> You think looking at our lineup it tells us he'll play a 4-3-3 vs city with fletch/scholes/carrick and rooney out on the winger and valencia/young on the other side.


yeah i would rather have 3 in the middle against City, dont know if i'd want them 3 though, need a bit of pace there


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Always love how whenever the Champions League anthem gets played at Celtic Park it gets met with an incredible roar until the end of the song, whereas seemingly every other ground just stays quiet.

It is Barca's prerogative to rest players for what is essentially a dead tie to them, but I agree with *Magsimus* it is horrible luck for Celtic who had to fight for everything against a full strength side. I still wouldn't be shocked if they beat Benfica though, especially at home. Celtic as well really should be fancied to not lose at home, given their impeccable CL record at Celtic Park.

Hope Celtic go through, though I'd hate to draw them again. Played them twice already in recent years that the glamour in the tie has really diminished. If I wasn't low on funds and they hadn't finished group winners, I'd be praying for Dortmund away because it might be the only game bar Sheff Weds/Bristol City away I'd consider going to again with 'Big United'.

Still not convinced Chelsea are out of the competition either. They could obviously have been in a better position at the start of the night, but there's also far worse positions (such as having to play Shakhtar or Juve away in the last game needing a result).


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Eva should be our manager. We'd never boo her and I don't think Roman would fire her, because he'd get done for sexism.


Can't do much worse than we are now and press conferences would be a lot more interesting. Would she be allowed out of the technical area to help injured players? If not we could see a huge downward slope in the number of groin injuries the players get.

If Shaktar win tonight and we don't I think I might cry.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juve was robbed! That was an obvious penalty.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Martin Ferguson is at the Barcelona-Benfica game, he was also at the Barca-Bilbao game at the weekend


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOAT CECH


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ah I see. It's goona be one of THOSE Rafa Champions League nights. Chelsea qualification incoming

FLOPZARD :hazard


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:terry1


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hazard... Dude... WTF?!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lol those penalties!

Hazard... C'mon son.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUCK what did I miss?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao FLOPZARD

Feck off Cech :hesk2


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol what the fuck is going on


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BOB scores. Not a pen the third one though.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LUIZ!!!!!!


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuckin great, first anderson, now cleverley injured


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck Barcelona score some goals!

Same with United


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> Fuckin great, first anderson, now cleverley injured


He's shite anyways.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No. 9 scored.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:torres :torres :torres :torres :torres

Rafa with dat "match over" clap. Beyond the pale :fergie


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You know you're shit when Torres scores against you. :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Half time in Donetsk. Shakhtar have not had one shot...

As I said. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:torres HE'S BACK BABY


----------



## Death Rider

Agent Torres you are not doing your job right


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not a great first-half from us, Spartak seem relaxed, Emenike has been superb for them his pace is causing our defense all sort of problems, we going have to win this as according to the BBC Benfica are dominating against Barca


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shakhtar have taken 0 shots during the first half. Hutz


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nordsjaelland 'Keeper Hansen appears to be suffering from disbelief that Torres has scored against him


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Half time in Donetsk. Shakhtar have not had one shot...
> 
> As I said. It was fun while it lasted.


Bunch of fucking assholes.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Shakhtar have taken 0 shots during the first half. Hutz


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And the ref didn't give a deserved penalty for Juve. Seems even the ref wants things to stay at 0:0


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea have no one to blame but themselves for getting knocked out of the top 16, blaming juve and shakhtar is hilarious.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Chelsea have no one to blame but themselves for getting knocked out of the top 16, blaming juve and shakhtar is hilarious.


Yea i blame us for allowing Juventus to draw in our first game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Chelsea have no one to blame but themselves for getting knocked out of the top 16, blaming juve and shakhtar is hilarious.


Who is?


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuckin Chelsea.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:terry :terry :terry


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lololol Come on Chelsea


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shakhtar and Nordjsawhatever scoring both scoring the next goals in the last minute would be so, so delicious.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hazzard doesn't suit Torres


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This referee is ridiculous


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nords will get it back to 2-2. The other game will remain 0-0, then Shakhtar score in stoppage time. The Shakhtar game finishes 1-0 whilst it's still stoppage time at Chelsea. 

Chelsea then score to win 3-2, and go through 

How awesome would that be


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GARY!!!!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Damn, Cahill scores lots of goals for a defender.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea score whilst i'm typing.

Still going for the last minute Shakhtar goal


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> *Chelsea score whilst i'm typing.*
> 
> Still going for the last minute Shakhtar goal


:terry


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> Nords will get it back to 2-2. The other game will remain 0-0, then Shakhtar score in stoppage time. The Shakhtar game finishes 1-0 whilst it's still stoppage time at Chelsea.
> 
> Chelsea then score to win 3-2, and go through
> 
> How awesome would that be


Well your Chelsea prediction isn't going to happen.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> Nords will get it back to 2-2. The other game will remain 0-0, then Shakhtar score in stoppage time. The Shakhtar game finishes 1-0 whilst it's still stoppage time at Chelsea.
> 
> Chelsea then score to win 3-2, and go through
> 
> How awesome would that be


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bye Chelsea ha ha! Juve! Giovinco!


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juventus 1-0


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Buh-bye Chelsea :lmao


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shouldn't have said anything 

Hey, at least Chelsea won a game unlike City


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The good news for you Chelsea plasticos is that Shakhtar/ Juve is probably the most open game being played right now. Pretty much end to end stuff, with Shakhtar possibly shading it in terms of guilt edged chances.

Both teams definitely not settling for the draw as of yet, but that may change as the clock ticks nearer and of course there's a GOLLLLACCCCCCOOOOOO as I type for Juventus.

Oh, and there's an offside in the build up. :jose


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUCK IT JUST KEEP SCORING!!!!

:torres


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Hazzard doesn't suit Torres


:terry


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well it's Christmas time and you guys wanted a miracle, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Giovinco!!!

I'm not very sure but I think it was offside, need to see the replay again.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Buh-bye Chelsea :lmao


Lasted longer than 6 days, buddy.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> :terry


Fuck not gonna say anything from now on lol

Nazzac jinxed it. :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Lasted longer than 6 days, buddy.


How does it feel? :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> How does it feel? :lmao


Not great. I'll probably go cry into the Champions League trophy. Have you ever seen one of those? Ever come close to winning one? Nah, didn't think so son.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Clear offside of Lichtsteiner, but yeah, it's officially over. Not like I had any hope after the suspicious soft first half.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Penalty!?!?!?!?!


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's not over yet. Shakhtar can still grab the last minute winner... 


Need to equalise first though :side:


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

5-1!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Not great. I'll probably go cry into the Champions League trophy. Have you ever seen one of those? Ever come close to winning one? Nah, didn't think so son.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> It's not over yet. Shakhtar can still grab the last minute winner...
> 
> 
> Need to equalise first though :side:


Can you stop with the predictions........


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^ Hey,I predicted Dortmund to finish top and look what happened


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sweet if you get this one right I'll never doubt you again


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Horrible Juve defending as Shakhtar hit the base of the post and the ball bounces behind.

Up the other end Juventus fuck about too much and spurn 3/4 great opportunities to seal it. Pirlo is also looking remarkably like Damien Sandow.

Lifelong Chelsea fan MKHITARYAN goes down in the Juve box but is booked for simulationski.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Macheda fpalm


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

At least we're going out in style.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This Nordsjaelland side is one of the worst teams i've ever seen. They keep getting their square balls intercepted time and time again :kobe


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

scar!!!!!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern Munich have 9 players :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ferreira with da botch on Moses


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Did celtic lift Boro's song? 

And they get a penalty through a dive....


----------



## Death Rider

Yes Celtic come on!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That useless Argentine cunt better score when I actually fucking want him to for us.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Messi has been stretchered off


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic fans doing the Poznan :kobe

Edit: It's been explained to me now, thanks


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Messi injured


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Go, go Celtics! Favourite pick for Dortmund IMO


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Messi is injured til next year, then he's not breaking Mullers record


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Messi injured? Oh for fuck sake, WHY GOD WHY? Take me instead God :bron3


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Last few minutes as Champions......


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Inb4 Celtic are smashed by Dortmund in next round


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juve qualifies and takes the top spot while Shaktar finishes as runner up.




DwayneAustin said:


> Messi injured? Oh for fuck sake, WHY GOD WHY? Take me instead God :bron3


Oh, what a shame. It must suck for him.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Celtic fans doing the Poznan :kobe


Pretty sure Celtic were doing it before Poznan/City, I want to say they call it the huddle but I've been drinking a little and not 100% sure.

To the utd game, I'm pretty disappointed. Given the players that are on the pitch we should be winning it, admittedly this game doesn't matter that much and is more to bring in new players but even then with the likes of Rooney, Hernandez & welbeck on we should have been scoring. Defensively we have been hit and miss but most of that has been down to Smalling, Wooton has been brilliant IMO and my main man Jones has been great. 

Damn, Cluj out even with the win, Little bit sad, I liked them


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WE'VE DONE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

First reigning Euro champions to go out in the group phrase. FAHCT.

Losing at home to Cluj fpalm


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Messi injured...FUCK!!! Thats not the end of 2012 he deserves!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

'grats to Juve and Shakhtar.

Well done Celtic!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Is there no goal difference in the Champions League?


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Inb4 Celtic are smashed by Dortmund in next round


Celtic will win....:kobe


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Is there no goal difference in the Champions League?


Head to head.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

When is the next round draw?


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Congrats to Chelski fans, your club has a great opportunity to win both UCL and Europa League in a row :troll

P.S. The draw is on 20th of December.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Messi laying off was surreal. Tito to blame for the gamble. Your team is already qualified, you're playing the final game of the group, at home, not even losing, started without your star man only to throw him in just to break the fucking record.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Celtic fans doing the Poznan :kobe


They've been doing it since around 09-10 by all accounts. Think they call it 'The Huddle' as well and its been a part of their style since the Green Brigade came to prominence. No idea if they just heard about in Eastern Europe or witnessed it for themselves but they're a very European esque support so its no surprise they've incorporated it into their songbook.

Well done Celtic, nice to see a bit of hard work and graft can lead to some success. They'll do well to get past the next stage, but with their home form you can't rule anything out. Just depends how well they do in the away leg.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Celtic will win....:kobe


Hope they do :terry

But they probably won't :terry1

And thanks for explaining the Celtic Poznan thing fellas (Y)


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea are level points with Shakhtar with the win against Nordsjaelland, and after losing to Juve and conceding a goal Shakhtar has a GD of +4 while Chelsea are +6.



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Head to head.


Oh okay nvm then.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWCturbo said:


> Congrats to Chelski fans, your club has a great opportunity to win both UCL and Europa League in a row :troll


Who do you support?

You sound like a Spurs fan.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Congrats Celtic.

What an amazing 2 nights.

Man City - The Premier League Champions Out :lol 

Chelsea - The Champions League Holders out :lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

When's the draw? Be interesting to see who gets who


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Celtic will win....:kobe


naaaaahhhhh!!!

Reus will tear them a new one. Gotze will make Wanyama look like a fool. Hooper will be in Hummels' back pocket. And Forster will be embarrassed by Lewandowski.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How bad is Messi's injuiry


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ol' Shreves back to his old tricks.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic have been doing the 'huddle' for ages, they sure as hell don't call it the poznan, happy for them and it would be a great tie in the last 16 just for atmosphere alone.

As for chelsea must have been strange for their fans watching the team win 6-1 and still know they were out but atleast they played to win unlike zombchester united and cluj never even got through ffs.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



JJJ1303 said:


> Pretty sure Celtic were doing it before Poznan/City, I want to say they call it the huddle but I've been drinking a little and not 100% sure.
> 
> To the utd game, I'm pretty disappointed. Given the players that are on the pitch we should be winning it, admittedly this game doesn't matter that much and is more to bring in new players but even then with the likes of Rooney, Hernandez & welbeck on we should have been scoring. Defensively we have been hit and miss but most of that has been down to Smalling, Wooton has been brilliant IMO and my main man Jones has been great.
> 
> *Damn, Cluj out even with the win, Little bit sad, I liked them :*(


Cluj qualified to the next round.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> How bad is Messi's injuiry


He's was going for a chance but left knee it the goalkeepers arm, but Messi still turns and gets the shot away. Looked innocent enough and he wasnt grimacing in pain when he was coming off, but I'm worried as fuck.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Alright Arsenal, keep that trophy in London. :wenger


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

English team racking up the records this year in Europe huh? :lol




nazzac said:


> When is the next round draw?


20th December iirc.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Celtic have been doing the "huddle" for ages, they sure as hell don't call it the poznan, happy for them and it would be a great tie in the last 16 just for atmosphere alone.
> 
> As for chelsea must have been strange for their fans watching the team win 6-1 and still know they were out but atleast they played to win unlike zombchester united and cluj never even got through ffs.


Yeah. Accepted we were out after Juve's second goal against us two weeks ago. Sucks. Embarrassing. But we'll be back. 

Make it through the CL groups all the time.

Win CL.

Go out at the group stage the following season as holders.

Only Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

was expecting a knock out, but proud of the lads actually giving a shit for once and going for it

hope we can use this momentum to go forward

Luiz probably man of the match. guy was awesome. was everywhere and when released into the midfield, looked completely unleashed

Hazard looked fantastic too, actually willing to take on several guys at once and surge forward. 

Wont even dignify whats his face with a mention though.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Who do you support?
> 
> You sound like a Spurs fan.


Whoever is winning :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Didn't chelsea need to win last year in the final game? much like city/united.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Samoon said:


> Cluj qualified to the next round.


Nah, Galatasaray are through on head-to-head.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shakhtar had that great opportunity in the free kick, when they missed that, you knew it was over. Then an obvious offside Lichtsteiner. But we knew it's over 2 weeks ago, anything else would have been a miracle. Congrats to Celtic, much deserved. Still think that Chelsea's biggest problem is the lack of leadership from the core of the team, which is now Terry and Lampard after Didier left. Hopefully they can mix the veteran experience along with the young talent and a top striker next year. 

Chelsea out, City out. Going for Ibra or Jose making history. PSG or Madrid.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Samoon said:


> Cluj qualified to the next round.


Right, I'm confused, Watching Skysports all they said was Cluj are out due to Galatasary winning, hell even SS say they are out
http://www1.skysports.com/football/live/match/274091/report but


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Avoid real and shakthar next round please.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic's income from the Champions League will be £21m+, a record in any European season for Celtic and a 40% turnover boost.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



I Curry I said:


> Nah, Galatasaray are through on head-to-head.


Yeah I was wrong, I just checked. Goal.com said Cluj were through, so I thought they were through, lol.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Backing PSG and Bayern to win this year


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










:troll


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

men in glass houses united

atleast we had some non shit team in our group

what was your excuse?


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Didn't chelsea need to win last year in the final game? much like city/united.


Yep. Was in our hands then. Not this time though.

We just didn't deserve it. You can't be two goals up at home and draw 2-2. That's not acceptable. And that is the main reason we are out. Conceding two similat goals at home against Shakhtar is the other reason we're out. If we beat Shakhtar by two clear goals, then tonight could have been different.

Just shit defending like.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan/United
Celtic/Schalke
Arsenal/Dortmund
Gala/Barca
Real/PSG
Valencia/Juve
Shakhtar/Malaga
Porto/Bayern

My pointless prediction for the draw.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



RamaDead said:


> men in glass houses united
> 
> atleast we had some non shit team in our group
> 
> what was your excuse?


Meh. I'm not sure about you, but I took the piss out of United and City crashing out at the groups last season. Gotta be a good sport and take it now it's happened to us.

:terry1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Redead the supposed banter and joking king around here :kobe


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Yep. Was in our hands then. Not this time though.
> 
> We just didn't deserve it. You can't be two goals up at home and draw 2-2. That's not acceptable. And that is the main reason we are out. Conceding two similat goals at home against Shakhtar is the other reason we're out. If we beat Shakhtar by two clear goals, then tonight could have been different.
> 
> Just shit defending like.


Not saying it isn't your fault for not qualifying but it's not like this was a shit group. Shakhtar is an up and coming force in european football and Juventus will always be Juventus, one of the strongest teams in the world. With a few transfers in key positions Chelsea will be a force for years to come.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We're out and deservedly so. Our defending was dreadful in virtually all our games in the UCL this season.

Backing Madrid to win it now.


#AnyOneButBarca!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah, youre right

United going out last year was like christmas came early last year

alright guys, bring it on


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Malaga won group C wow


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well we won't win it :lol so i'd like dortmund but it will come down to the final 4 and we'll all look at it and think how predictable.


Was city going out disappointing to you redead? you know sugar daddy clubs stick together and all that :terry.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

At least Rafa got his first win under his belt :terry


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Who knew Mikel losing possession of the ball and JT going for an offside instead of marking Quags against Juve at Home would have such dire implications.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

3 German clubs group winners wow.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

First reports coming out the Messi injury isn't too serious, but he'll have a scan tomorrow. No signs of fracture.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Not saying it isn't your fault for not qualifying but it's not like this was a shit group. Shakhtar is an up and coming force in european football and Juventus will always be Juventus, one of the strongest teams in the world. With a few transfers in key positions Chelsea will be a force for years to come.


I respect both clubs. Both definitely can go deep in this competition. But I'm just looking at the silly errors that costed us points. I'm sure both teams can do the same against us. But you know how it is when your team lose. You just analyse everything that went wrong and costed you in the end.

If we weren't the holders, or if some previous holders had gone out before, it wouldn't be so bad. But that's not the case.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

City wasnt as enjoyable because it was kinda expected

but seeing united getting their ass kicked by basel, that was surreal shit. incredible game too

and yeah, THE BUNDESLIGA HAS RISEN

As for chelsea, bring on the europa league. young boys vs chelsea final pls


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pretty excited for the draw now

Man united/Real Madrid!


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pulling for BVB!!!!

Don't fear anyone in those 2nd places. I think BVB can beat any of them


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Inb4 United get the easiest possible draw and Arsenal get Barca


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Is Atletco Madrid in Europa League too? If so, then we could face off yet again against GOATCAO.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea scored the most goals in the Champions League group stages.

Boring, Boring Chelsea eh??


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Inb4 United get the easiest possible draw and Arsenal get Barca


So hilarious if Arsenal get Barca oh please hope they do


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not sure if anyone on here is watching the analysis on SuperSport. Just said Celtic's squad cost 15 million pounds, qualified, Chelsea's cost 300+ million pounds, OUT! While City's cost 400+ million pounds, OUT!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> Chelsea scored the most goals in the Champions League group stages.
> 
> Boring, Boring Chelsea eh??


And only 3 of those came from the striker. :torres


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*It's not like Chelsea didn't get through because of the tough group and they would have got through most of the other groups. They simply weren't good enough. Yeah it was an extremely tough group but there was a clear gap in quality between Chelsea and Shakhtar/Juve. Not really surprised they didn't go through. Called it even before the Group Stage draw.

Glad for Celtic. Scottish Football really needed something positive like this. There's teams they can beat in the next round too if they don't get embarrassed in the away leg.

Messi  Looked pretty bad as in out for the rest of the year bad. Be heartbreaking if this cost him the record.

How did Utd play? Was watching Shakhtar and then Barca.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man Shitty


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

united were crap

you lacked the BRAVERY of BRAVE chelsea, who even while being knocked out, continued to play and entertain the fans

BRAVE CHELSEA will rise!

:darkGaryCahill


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



the reindeer that greg tried to kill but only maimed said:


> *It's not like Chelsea didn't get through because of the tough group and they would have got through most of the other groups. They simply weren't good enough. Yeah it was an extremely tough group but there was a clear gap in quality between Chelsea and Shakhtar/Juve. Not really surprised they didn't go through. Called it even before the Group Stage draw.
> 
> Glad for Celtic. Scottish Football really needed something positive like this. There's teams they can beat in the next round too if they don't get embarrassed in the away leg.
> 
> Messi  Looked pretty bad as in out for the rest of the year bad. Be heartbreaking if this cost him the record.
> 
> How did Utd play? Was watching Shakhtar and then Barca.*


Apart from a few welbeck moments and powell was ok we played like zombies again.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Think Chelsea could do well in Europa, they do have a pretty decent reserve. Marin, Piazon, Romeu, Sturridge, Azpi and occasionally one of the Mazacars could get something going.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So the teams we can draw are Bayern, Dortmund, PSG, Juve and Malaga enaldo


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think all the Englihs sides would have struggled in Chelsea's group. Juventus and Shakhtar are 2 great sides.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> So the teams we can draw are Bayern, Dortmund, PSG, Juve and Malaga enaldo


Hope it's Malaga lol


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Who do you support?
> 
> You sound like a Spurs fan.


How dare you I'm a Gunner 4life


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Yeah. Accepted we were out after Juve's second goal against us two weeks ago. Sucks. Embarrassing. But we'll be back.
> 
> Make it through the CL groups all the time.
> 
> Win CL.
> 
> Go out at the group stage the following season as holders.
> 
> Only Chelsea.


It was a rough group. I still think champions from the four top leagues should be automatic pot a entrants as they are the actual CHAMPIONS but it is what it is. 

Chuffed for Juve but the competition will miss Chelsea with their brilliant attacking play and comical defending.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ryan Giggs has started 7 games this season. We've lost 5 of them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Ryan Giggs has started 7 games this season. We've lost 5 of them.


:fergie.

tbf good defending would have helped in most of those.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Missed off Barca on that list durrrrr, but yeah basically we're fucked.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You support Madrid?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

First off. Congrats to Celtic. great stuff to hear and Im not even a big fan of the SPL. 

Secondly sucks to be Chelsea. Seemed to do well but not well enough. Like seabs said though they probably would have made it through most other groups when it all came down to it. Still see you in the Europa league Semi final for a BIG EUROPEAN NIGHT


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> If Messi is injured til next year, then he's not breaking Mullers record


I'm sad that he's injured but I'll be glad if he doesn't break the record. Muller's incredible 85 in 60 deserves to stay. It is simply unreal.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*I'd normally be pissed at Souness highlighting United as the best chance for Celtic in the next round but he might be right :$

:wilkins at Cluj's goal.

Not sure I'll be able to control my actions if Niall Quinn ends up commentating on the Manc derby.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



the reindeer that greg tried to kill but only maimed said:


> *I'd normally be pissed at Souness highlighting United as the best chance for Celtic in the next round but he might be right :$
> 
> :wilkins at Cluj's goal.
> 
> Not sure I'll be able to control my actions if Niall Quinn ends up commentating on the Manc derby.*


:lol i'm pretty sure by feb with virtually no key injuries i'd defo fancy us vs milan, valencia and porto over 2 legs.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The 2'nd half was a massive improvement on the first half, we played the ball on the floor a lot more instead of hoofing it to Samaras like we did in the first half, Samaras was unstoppable, Lustig was excellent in all departments, Izzy looks to be getting back to his old best, Ambrose kept Emineke quiet in second half but was shocking in the 1'st, Brown looked sharp despite playing through a hip injury, Was good to see Hooper tracking back when needed.

But thank fuck Benfica all of sudden didn't know how to score a goal

Looking at the potential ties for the last 16

PSG - We'll Hump Em
Schalke - - We'll Hump Em
Malaga - We'll Hump Em
Juventus - We'll Hump Em
Bayern Munich - We'll Hump Em
Man Utd - We'll Hump Em
Dortmund - :downing


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Yeah. We should beat any of the possible teams bar Madrid and Shakhtar. Valencia and Celtic could maybe be difficult but Porto or Milan shouldn't be a problem. The way we've played at times this season though who knows. Not sure what your post had to with the post of mine you quoted though. I was referring to Celtic's possible opponents, not ours. *


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

cheslea sucks.

even arsenalol made the knockout stages, and we fucking suck.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> The 2'nd half was a massive improvement on the first half, we played the ball on the floor a lot more instead of hoofing it to Samaras like we did in the first half, Samaras was unstoppable, Lustig was excellent in all departments, Izzy looks to be getting back to his old best, Ambrose kept Emineke quiet in second half but was shocking in the 1'st, Brown looked sharp despite playing through a hip injury, Was good to see Hooper tracking back when needed.
> 
> But thank fuck Benfica all of sudden didn't know how to score a goal
> 
> Looking at the potential ties for the last 16
> 
> *PSG - We'll Hump Em*
> Schalke - - We'll Hump Em
> Malaga - We'll Hump Em
> Juventus - We'll Hump Em
> Bayern Munich - We'll Hump Em
> Man Utd - We'll Hump Em
> Dortmund - :downing












Thats Cute


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well now all that Champions League nonsense is out of the way, it's time to focus on :hendo and :downing 's wild ride in Italy as they continue their way to Europa League glory. Making a surprise guest appearance this week will be :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



the reindeer that greg tried to kill but only maimed said:


> *Yeah. We should beat any of the possible teams bar Madrid and Shakhtar. Valencia and Celtic could maybe be difficult but Porto or Milan shouldn't be a problem. The way we've played at times this season though who knows. Not sure what your post had to with the post of mine you quoted though. I was referring to Celtic's possible opponents, not ours. *


I think i misread it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Merry Mikey Damage said:


> cheslea sucks.
> 
> even arsenalol made the knockout stages, and we fucking suck.


we'd rather win the CL and get knocked out early than perpetually qualify and always get knocked out by barca 

:terry

as for ibra, this is knockout stage. expecting him only to score against crap teams. like arsenal :wenger


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> 3 German clubs group winners wow.


I think it's more evidence that the Premier League is living off past glories and is over hyped. Great to watch, but not the best league and hasn't been for a few years now, Bundesliga is quickly catching up.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> Chelsea scored the most goals in the Champions League group stages.
> 
> Boring, Boring Chelsea eh??


Don't mean fuck all if you don't go through does it?!

Who was the legend who got slated for saying he guaranteed Juve would go further Shitty at the start of the season? The guy weren't wrong.

I hope there's some decent ties in the next stage, two weeks until the draw though. Porto & Galatasary are the only teams I couldn't give two shits about. Schalke aren't a bad side to watch. Celtic will be fun.

I hope Arsenal draw Malaga in all fairness to create some interest going forward because Malaga got lucky with Milan & Zenit being piss poor. I'd like to see something like this:

Barca - Porto
Bayern - Milan
Dortmund - Galatasary
Juve - Valencia
Man U - Shakhtar
Schalke - Celtic
PSG - Real Madrid
Malaga - Arsenal


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Merry Mikey Damage said:


> cheslea sucks.
> 
> even *arsenalol* made the knockout stages, and we fucking suck.


The bolded text, coming from you, a huge Arsenalol fan, made my day.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*









8*D

Although i hate both sets of the old firm 90% of the time, i turn into a huge tim on champions league nights. Hail hail and all that.(Y)


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Don't mean fuck all if you don't go through does it?!


Hey. Nothing wrong with trying to find positives in our Champions League campaign. At leats we can unlike City :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

sooo anyone willing to bet on arsenal vs barca?

its the match forever destined to happen almost every year baby


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Chelsea fans shouldn't be acting like success in the Europa is a given if they commit to it either (not saying anyone was before anyone jumps on me). There's some really good teams in that competition that will punish Chelsea in midfield if they let them play and penetrate their defence. I'd love for Falcao and co to rip them apart again. 

Honestly though they might be best just concentrating on a top 4 finish and qualifying for next year. Not sure they can finish top 4 AND go far on Thursday nights with the squad they have.*


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hope Juve get Madrid. Ruin their season nice and early.

Chelsea, Liverpool and Spurs going far in Europa would be a good advert for the competition.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

screw europa

its world cup or bust

if there is a trophy rafa knows how to win, its that one


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> Hey. Nothing wrong with trying to find positives in our Champions League campaign. At leats we can unlike City :lol


Nothing positive about going out in the group stage. Failure should just be accepted, learned from and move on to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*What positives are Chelsea supposed to take from their run? They thumped the worst team in the competition that nobody had ever heard of home and away? What else? Is Torres scoring a few goals seen as a positive? I guess Oscar being a beautiful player is for enjoyment purposes.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wrong the reindeer that greg tried to kill but only maimed

we won the moral cup victory. Juve won by a semi offside goal (not sure though, havent seen the game and just going off a pic i saw on twitter), meanwhile clean and honest chelsea dominated their group stage game playing brave pointless football to empty seats while fans left to get on the early buses home

and as city can attest to, the moral cup is the greatest trophy of them all


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*the reindeer that greg tried to kill but only maimed always forgets the moral cup. Gets me every time. 

Can't remember if the goal looked offside but no big deal was made of it by the Sky commentators. Juve had a strong penalty shout turned down in the 1st half though.*


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> As for the CL, we're retaining it :jordan2


:fergie


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

JUVENTUS

Give us Arsenal next.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Here's a question. How many times will Madrid fail to make the final before they stop being 2nd favourites at the bookies?

10/3 if anyone wants to waste their money.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nah, Juve looked better either way. Shakhtar didnt give a fuck and Juve's defence is unbeatable and they're deadly as hell on the counter

Best teams qualified. Dont get this arguing over head to head either, us qualifying just because we tore apart a bunch of second stringers would make no sense

Emergence of Oscar as a quality Champions league talent is a highlight, hopefully we can use this win to get some momentum going. Otherwise, Champions league to forget

oh, and ofcourse the vital










:terry1


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Until they lose Jose and Ronaldo.*


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea went out, but weren't awful. Finished level on points with Shakhtar, with a higer Goal difference. It came down to 1 away goal in the end.

Chelsea weren't good enough, and Juve & Shakhtar were better no doubt. But it wasn't like Chelsea went out to 2 poor teams, behind them on points. They went out to 2 quality teams, and weren't far off. That game against Juve at home was the main reason.

No good being negative all the time. Just suck it up, and move forward. 

It's not like Chelsea haven't won it anyway


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

although Celtic's penalty was soft, happy to see them go through


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I love how no-one can defend the CL. It's going to be monumental when some team finally does it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

To my memory United have come closest well in terms of getting to the final again after winning it.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Early reports say GOD Messi is ok and that's not a grave injury :jose enaldo

hope its true...


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

good to see both Italian sides through, I worried that neither would go through but Milan have improved their form and Juventus showed their quality. Still it will take many years for them to even get back in Europe's top 3 and get their 4 spots back. Spain, England and Germany have that in hand for a few more years


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™;12345384 said:


> Who was the legend who got slated for saying he guaranteed Juve would go further Shitty at the start of the season? The guy weren't wrong.


Pretty sure it was HeartBreak&Triumph.



Hajduk1911 said:


> good to see both Italian sides through, I worried that neither would go through but Milan have improved their form and Juventus showed their quality. Still it will take many years for them to even get back in Europe's top 3 and get their 4 spots back. Spain, England and Germany have that in hand for a few more years


Yeah, it is good to see both Italian sides through. Hoping both teams can do well in the next round.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan have been disappointing in the CL. Have they even managed a win at home? Didn't they draw with Malaga & Anderlecht and then lose to Zenit last night? That wasn't a tough group tbh. Zenit under performed even more than Milan did too.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan aren't very good. Can't see them going further than this in the competition unless they draw Schalke or improve dramatically.


----------



## Kintaro

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man City the PL champs eliminated and now Chelsea the CL holders eliminated. :lol The first Champions League holders to fail to advance beyond the group stage. :shocked: Enjoy the Europa League Chelsea. I hope Man Utd get Real Madrid or AC Milan in the next round.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Suck it Chelsea, SUCK IT. 

Messi might be able to play on the weekend. You mad haters?


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> To my memory United have come closest well in terms of getting to the final again after winning it.


Ajax nearly defended it in 96, just lost on penalties.


When Malaga is your easiest option you know Arsenal are fucked in the next round.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

hey sxe. what was that? that was an odd series of games for a sure thing. told you not to laugh at other clubs


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I want Bayern. I want to see Shaqiri.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Merry Mikey Damage said:


> I want Bayern. I want to see Shaqiri.


He doesn't start as long as Ribery is fit bro, might play him in the second leg if we destroy you in the first one, if we cross paths 



Samoon said:


> Pretty sure it was HeartBreak&Triumph.


Ah yes, ain't it nice when your predictions come true :jordan2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Kris Commons leg:


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:kg1 dat swelling


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Looks like an Alien is going to burst out.

Well done Celtic. Chelsea buried themselves by not winning from 2-0 on matchday 1. Enjoy the greatest competition in the world with us.

Well, lets see if Spurs and Liverpool can somehow match the amazing form of Newcastle and join us in the knockout phase. It's kind of a shame we're so good and todays match is almost meaningless :fergie Though we could play for top spot, how will the draw work regarding CL jobbers entering?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FML double post


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh look, Giggs starts, we play like shit and lose.

Shock horror.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don't care who--just avoid Barca and Bayern.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao at Nige having a dig when his team will be playing the League 1 CL next season.



> hey sxe. what was that? that was an odd series of games for a sure thing. told you not to laugh at other clubs


Belted the Danish jobbers, jobbed hard in Turin, blew match day 1 with a 2 goal lead, and underestimated Shaktar.

Still, we had hope of reaching the next stage. It's not like we looked clueless and finished bottom of our group 8*D

Who to back now going ahead. :hmm: I'll probably go for dem French moneybags. PSG :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

nah instead you finished 3rd and look clueless in the league


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Uefa users team of the year. (Voted for by fans, not experts)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

would swap neuer with casillas and alba with ramos (not directly). rest is fine, want to say yaya is stiff but i can't pick anyone in the midfield to remove.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No Alonso? :kobe

Lynchpin of Madrid's title winning team.
Two goals in Euro 12 quarterfinal.
Won his 100th cap for Spain.
Euro 2012 winner.

:kobe


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> No Alonso? :kobe
> 
> Lynchpin of Madrid's title winning team.
> Two goals in Euro 12 quarterfinal.
> Won his 100th cap for Spain.
> Euro 2012 winner.
> 
> :kobe


Fans picked it. I think it would look different if it was down to experts


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

For a fan voting deal, that's not too bad.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> No Alonso? :kobe
> 
> Lynchpin of Madrid's title winning team.
> Two goals in Euro 12 quarterfinal.
> Won his 100th cap for Spain.
> Euro 2012 winner.
> 
> :kobe


If you put Alonso in, who do you take out?


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



SN0WMAN said:


> If you put Alonso in, who do you take out?


:mata probably


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nah. Midfield is fine.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



sXe_JOY~! said:


> :lmao at Nige having a dig when his team will be playing the League 1 CL next season.


Bringing it back to me just to take a cheap shot? Pathetic, but that's you all over. Maybe I could take a leaf out of your book and take away my Rovers misery by supporting about 20 teams in a few sports. At least that way when one of them gets some glory it'll be all worth it right?

At least I actually follow Rovers. I've been going for over 20 years and will continue to do so. People like you who 'support' lmao) multiple teams are just pathetic. Mock Rovers all you want, at least I know what it's like to really support a team. You wouldn't understand what that's like.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

your horse seems mighty high nige


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Reina, Johnson, Skrtel, Carra, Enrique, Hendo, Sahin, Allen, Suso, Suarez and :downing


Dat Hendo :hendo


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gotta hold on for 5 more minutes......and on comes Di Natalie :downing

Edit

Fuck thought Di Natalie scored right at the end. Happy we managed to hold on and top of the group at that.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Qualification :hendo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

onward and upward.

Dale Johnson ‏@dalejohnsonESPN
By winning group Liverpool's poss opponents include Inter, Atl Madrid, Gladbach, Stuttgart, Napoli, Leverkusen, Zenit, Ajax - Tough. #lfc

Am I missing something here? Why such strong teams?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Athletico Falcao, Napoli or Ajax would be fun games to watch.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> onward and upward.
> 
> Dale Johnson ‏@dalejohnsonESPN
> By winning group Liverpool's poss opponents include Inter, Atl Madrid, Gladbach, Stuttgart, Napoli, Leverkusen, Zenit, Ajax - Tough. #lfc
> 
> Am I missing something here? Why such strong teams?


Napoli, Stuggart, Athletico and Gladbach all finished 2nd in their groups. Seems like Inter will finish 2nd too. :downing. Can't remember how the Champo league stuff works though.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> onward and upward.
> 
> Dale Johnson ‏@dalejohnsonESPN
> By winning group Liverpool's poss opponents include *Inter*, *Atl Madrid*,* Gladbach*, *Stuttgart*, *Napoli*,* Leverkusen*, *Zenit*, *Ajax* - Tough. #lfc
> 
> Am I missing something here? Why such strong teams?


:kenny






















enaldo


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Liverpool finished top then they avoid the champions league teams (i think)


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The top 4 3rd placed Champions League teams on points are top seeded. The bottom 4 on points are 2nd seeded.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Indeed. It's how City & United managed to get other Champions League rejects last season.

Chelsea could get Atletico :torres


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good to see HENDO get on the score sheet. He's shown great character considering he hasn't been a regular in our starting 11 and played well today. We we're in total control for the entire match until the last 30 seconds when Di Natale had a good chance. Possession was 61 - 39 in our favour (im pretty sure), which is really good. 

The problem is our depth though as players will be tired against West Ham.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

that and how your one man team is suspended


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Bringing it back to me just to take a cheap shot? Pathetic, but that's you all over. Maybe I could take a leaf out of your book and take away my Rovers misery by supporting about 20 teams in a few sports. At least that way when one of them gets some glory it'll be all worth it right?
> 
> At least I actually follow Rovers. I've been going for over 20 years and will continue to do so. People like you who 'support' lmao) multiple teams are just pathetic. Mock Rovers all you want, at least I know what it's like to really support a team. You wouldn't understand what that's like.


:lmao such a bitter boy aren't we Nige. Yeah, I support almost 20 teams, but they are from different sports and leagues, because there is no point watching a league/sport if you don't want one particular team to win.

Getting to London every 2nd week is a bit unfeasable Nige, but hey, I guess you could just educate me on how to be such a great Dawkfawn supporter, right? :lol at your pathetic veined interest in AFL and aligning yourself to one of the more successful teams.

Edit - Draw process:



> There will be two pots for the round of 32 draw: the 12 group winners and the four best third-ranked teams in the UEFA Champions League group stage will be drawn against the 12 group runners-up and the remaining third-placed UEFA Champions League sides. In the games on 14 and 21 February, no team can play a club from their group or a side from the same association. The draw for the round of 16 will take place on the same day.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> Uefa president Michel Platini has revealed that the European Youth League will begin next season.
> 
> The 32 clubs which will qualify for the 2013-14 Champions League will also have the opportunity to let their Under-19 players participate in a tournament which mirrors Europe's elite club competition.
> 
> "We believe that the Uefa Youth League is an attractive additional proposition to the Champions League clubs," Platini was quoted as saying on Uefa's official website.
> 
> "We have now created a competitive opportunity for youth players to be involved in international matches at club level.
> 
> "It allows us to provide a development opportunity and great experience not only for the players, but also for referees, who will be appointed on an international basis.
> 
> "Additionally, Uefa will also bring its organisational control to these matches, which will mirror closely the Champions League season.
> 
> "There are benefits for the clubs, as they will be able to bridge the gap between their youth and first teams, and enhance their commitment to developing their teams at youth level.
> 
> "Our objective is only driven by a sporting perspective," the former France international concluded.


http://www.goal.com/en/news/755/europe/2012/12/07/3586325/uefa-youth-league-will-be-started-in-2013-14-the?source=breakingnews


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Perfect opportunity for Feruz to announce himself as the FGOAT.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



sXe_JOY~! said:


> :lmao such a bitter boy aren't we Nige. Yeah, I support almost 20 teams, but they are from different sports and leagues, because there is no point watching a league/sport if you don't want one particular team to win.


:lmao

You're the one taking any post I make about Chelsea to turn it into a shot against me & Rovers. I don't know why you do but you do. It's fine. If you've got a problem with me I couldn't give two shits if you get your kicks that way and it makes you feel better about Chelsea's failings this year.

As for the 20 odd teams in those badges you famously posted, there were a few from the same competitions like NRL and even AFL I think too. How many people support two teams in the same division? In the whole sporting world I support only three; Rovers, Lancashire & Hawthorn.



sXe_JOY~! said:


> Getting to London every 2nd week is a bit unfeasable Nige


I didn't mean Chelsea, I meant in general about supporting one team through thick & thin no matter what. You can't do that by supporting the whole host of teams you do with the conflict of interest. It doesn't matter what league we're in, I'll still be there.



sXe_JOY~! said:


> but hey, I guess you could just educate me on how to be such a great Dawkfawn supporter, right? :lol at your pathetic veined interest in AFL and aligning yourself to one of the more successful teams.


If you noticed in the AFL thread I started supporting them during the 2010 year when they were struggling to make the top 8 and I was unaware of their history or anyone else's when I started watching the sport. Anyone who posted in that thread at that time will be able to back that up. Because they were the team that were most on TV over here and I knew more about them I started following them and getting into their games, then we went out to Fremantle in week one of the finals. Yeah that was all about glory. I might even have been to more AFL games than you in the last 18 months. I went to three in 2011 and spent £2k going over there. Feel better now do we? You wanna take a shot about Rovers losing 4-1 last night at home? Go ahead. You won't be able to say anything I haven't said or thought myself. Fill your boots.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> You're the one taking any post I make about Chelsea to turn it into a shot against me & Rovers. I don't know why you do but you do. It's fine. If you've got a problem with me I couldn't give two shits if you get your kicks that way and it makes you feel better about Chelsea's failings this year.
> 
> As for the 20 odd teams in those badges you famously posted, there were a few from the same competitions like NRL and even AFL I think too. How many people support two teams in the same division? In the whole sporting world I support only three; Rovers, Lancashire & Hawthorn.
> 
> I didn't mean Chelsea, I meant in general about supporting one team through thick & thin no matter what. You can't do that by supporting the whole host of teams you do with the conflict of interest. It doesn't matter what league we're in, I'll still be there.
> 
> If you noticed in the AFL thread I started supporting them during the 2010 year when they were struggling to make the top 8 and I was unaware of their history or anyone else's when I started watching the sport. Anyone who posted in that thread at that time will be able to back that up. Because they were the team that were most on TV over here and I knew more about them I started following them and getting into their games, then we went out to Fremantle in week one of the finals. Yeah that was all about glory. I might even have been to more AFL games than you in the last 18 months. I went to three in 2011 and spent £2k going over there. Feel better now do we? You wanna take a shot about Rovers losing 4-1 last night at home? Go ahead. You won't be able to say anything I haven't said or thought myself. Fill your boots.


Your horse is mighty high for a Rovers fan. :kean

Way to easy to rile up son.

:lmao not a chance. Sure, there were some from different football leagues, but unless it's a UCL or Europa clash, there's not really going to be a 'conflict of interest' happening. I have an English side to support, a Scottish side, Spanish, French, German and Italian. No point watching a league/sport if you aren't supporting somebody.

I've been a Western Suburbs / Wests Tigers fan for 26 years. In those 26 years, I have seen my team play finals footy on 3 occasions, with 1 premiership. I have seen them get 4 wooden spoons. Majority of seasons we finish outside of the playoffs. Don't try and get on me about thick and thin. Of the Tigers 24 season games in the NRL this year, I attended 22, and the 2 I didn't attend I couldn't do to the scheduling and work taking precedence.

:lmao again, too easy to rile up. Cool story about Dawkfawn. Yeah, you've been to more AFL games than I have, because I've never been as my interest isn't that high in the sport to actually spend 3 hours at the ground watching it. I could fly to England these holidays and see my side in more home PL games than you. Jelly?

4-1? :lmao what a bunch of amateurs. No :kean, no survival. League 1 beckons.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Team Nige ftw.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



sXe_JOY~! said:


> No point watching a league/sport if you aren't supporting somebody.


I don't understand that logic, I watch plenty of English Premier League, Championship and La Liga without actually supporting any of the teams, I'll admit there are sometimes I like and some teams I hate but I certainly don't support any of them

Same goes with other sports like Golf, Formula 1, Ice Hockey, NFL (only watch it if there's nothing else on) I watch all of them without supporting an individual or team


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

To be fair I'll always pick a team from the leagues that I watch. There's nothing wrong with liking a team in each country. I'll always be a United fan first and foremost as this is where I'm from and what I've been brought up with, however I'll always follow Dortmund (liked them since the mid-90s), Malaga (used to go there on holiday) and Fiorentina (Batistuta days). The reasons for following them aren't as 'strong' as my allegiances to United but I don't see the issue with picking a team, as long as it isn't in the same division.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Team Nige ftw.


Always.

I also like danny don't get this no point of watching different leagues or sports if you ain't going to pick a team to support, i watch plenty of other footy leagues and although i'd like to see one or two teams do well i don't consider myself a fan or cheer when they score. 

But i also see vaders point so each to his own i guess.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I watch lots of EPL, La Liga and Seria A in the past and supported Chelsea, Real Madrid and AC Milan. As time went on I supported Inter (Mourinho days), but now I don't give two shits about Seria A. Watching it has dropped drastically as well. Right now, I'm a Chelsea fan, a Real Madrid and Dortmund supporter.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Roma are fucking insane. No defending, none, just attack. Great logic.

This game with Fiorentina is amazing, 3-2 and it should be 7-6. Destro can't finish to save his life, Totti is putting on a masterclass.

edit: lolwrongthread


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



sXe_JOY~! said:


> :lmao not a chance. Sure, there were some from different football leagues, but unless it's a UCL or Europa clash, there's not really going to be a 'conflict of interest' happening. I have an English side to support, a Scottish side, Spanish, French, German and Italian. *No point watching a league/sport if you aren't supporting somebody.*




As others said, total bollocks. Best part of watching another sport or game is just enjoying it.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> As others said, total bollocks. Best part of watching another sport or game is just enjoying it.


Each to their own. When I get into a league/sport, I always want to support a team or player in that sport, helps the enjoyment of it all.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Draws for both leagues coming up tomorrow. Hopefully their are some competitive matches in both, and teams like Madrid don't get an easy passage like last year.

Juventus/Madrid would be :mark:


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



sXe_JOY~! said:


> Draws for both leagues coming up tomorrow. Hopefully their are some competitive matches in both, and teams like Madrid don't get an easy passage like last year.
> 
> Juventus/Madrid would be :mark:


So we can knock them out 8*D


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That was the point of picking Juve. Aside from perhaps Munich, no other group winner can defeat them IMO.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No UCL and no La Liga for Madrid would be great.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

if madrid play like they did vs espanyol anyone could knock them out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

rehearsels today united drew madrid :no: you just know for a fact that it's gonna be united vs real.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I always like to support someone if I'm watching.

I mainly support Chelsea, but in europe I root for Roma, Real, Stuttgart and Celtic. When I watch F1 I support Raikkonnen (Alonso when Kimi was out), Golf I support Kaymer and Manassero (too wide a field to only support one) and when I watch Tennis I support Nadal and Snooker, Trump.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



sXe_JOY~! said:


> That was the point of picking Juve. Aside from perhaps Munich, no other group winner can defeat them IMO.


I agree with you to an extent, as being emotionally invested in a game really turns up the excitement. But I watch tennis or football matches sometimes with no previous agenda, and my loyalties will be decided as the game wears on. The team or player that impresses upon me the most will be the one I cheer for.

I rarely start watching a sport as a neutral and end it as one too.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



sXe_JOY~! said:


> Draws for both leagues coming up tomorrow. Hopefully their are some competitive matches in both, and teams like Madrid don't get an easy passage like last year.
> 
> Juventus/Madrid would be :mark:


Get ready for (almost) annual Barca vs Arsenal


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I am cancelling the Champions League on Wrestling Forum. From here on in, this thread will only be for EUROPA LEAGUE DISCUSSION.

DO NOT QUESTION MY AUTHORITAH!

:sad:


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> rehearsels today united drew madrid :no: you just know for a fact that it's gonna be united vs real.


hmm although it would be a difficult match i wouldnt mind getting Real, as it would be two great games


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> I am cancelling the Champions League on Wrestling Forum. From here on in, this thread will only be for EUROPA LEAGUE DISCUSSION.
> 
> DO NOT QUESTION MY AUTHORITAH!
> 
> :sad:


Fair enough. Did you know that Man United narrowly missed out on the Europa League this season by just two points and one goal's worth of goal difference?

Crazy. But that's football. You have to take the rough with the smooth.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Anark said:


> Fair enough. Did you know that Man United narrowly missed out on the Europa League this season by just two points and one goal's worth of goal difference?
> 
> Crazy. But that's football. You have to take the rough with the smooth.


It's not that crazy, United is already familiar with Europa League and Athletic Bilbao :troll


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

so when's the draw?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> so when's the draw?


about 10 hours time


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ah i might not be home for it, damn.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Would love to see United get Madrid, that would epic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> I am cancelling the Champions League on Wrestling Forum. From here on in, this thread will only be for EUROPA LEAGUE DISCUSSION.
> 
> DO NOT QUESTION MY AUTHORITAH!
> 
> :sad:


Best decision you've made since Roman bought you that Mod spot :jordan2


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWCturbo said:


> It's not that crazy, United is already familiar with Europa League and Athletic Bilbao :troll


Jokes aside, Bilbao were fucking amazing against us those times. How they didn't win the final, I don't know.

I suppose it's harder to raise your game when the really big teams aren't in town.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

PSG or Madrid so I hope it's not between them. Madrid/Utd would be interesting.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Anark said:


> Jokes aside, Bilbao were fucking amazing against us those times. *How they didn't win the final, I don't know.
> *
> I suppose it's harder to raise your game when the really big teams aren't in town.


*FALCAO*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Don't mind anyone as our opponent :jordan2


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don't even care about the draws tbh :nando :troll



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Don't mind anyone as our opponent :jordan2


tbh, I think only you guys along Juventus stand a realistic chance of eliminating Barca in the CL this season. Juve because of their defending abilities of course.Bayern have got a pretty solid squad. Think only problem is the defence eh? Haven't watched much of Bayern's matches this season but I heard that Dante guy is pretty good.

Inb4 4-0 thumping at Nou Camp though :messi


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern have got a great defensive record this season...

Mt projected draw...

Man United vs Celtic
Real Madrid vs PSG
Baryern Munich vs Arsenal
BVB vs Galatasary
Malaga vs Porto
Barcelona vs Shakhtar
Juventus vs Valencia
Schalke vs Milan

That would be good


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Counting on Real getting a jobber team, maybe Malaga or Arsenal :wenger. The rest is a toss up for me.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

might not be calling malaga a jobber team if they play to espanyol's level. or maybe even better


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Real can't draw Malaga. The best draw they can get is Schalke.


----------



## CGS

Inb4 Arsenal draw Barca :wenger :messi


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Poor le arsenal.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid v United
Munich v Arsenal
Milan v Barcelona

:mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

all the focus on madrid/utd when the best match will be shakhtar/dortmund


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United v Madrid - pretty epic.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Real Madrid vs Man United :mourinho :fergie :lmao :lmao

AC Milan vs Barcelona ique2


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Apparently they were exactly the same in the rehearsal. Spoiler alert


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*The last match i'd ever wanna see United vs Madrid, i just don't know what i can say about this now *


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Fargerov said:


> Apparently they were exactly the same in the rehearsal. Spoiler alert


That's very fishy if true.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



SANTA SNRUB said:


> all the focus on madrid/utd when the best match will be shakhtar/dortmund


shaktar/dortmund should be brilliant.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Looking forward to those two games, Ronaldo back at Old Trafford should get a good reception. Should be a great couple of matches, just hope the defence is a bit stronger when the game comes round.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good night Britain :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Couldn't be happier!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Alonso vs Carrick. :lol


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Fargerov said:


> Apparently they were exactly the same in the rehearsal. Spoiler alert


Yep, here...


> Yesterday's mock draw from Uefa
> threw up some intriguing encounters,
> including Real Madrid v Manchester
> United an AC Milan v Barcelona:
> Valencia v PSG
> Real Madrid v Manchester United AC Milan v Barcelona
> Shakhtar Donetsk v Borussia
> Dortmund
> Arsenal v Bayern Munich
> Porto v Malaga
> Celtic v Juventus Galatasaray v Schalke





Medo said:


> *The last match i'd ever wanna see United vs Madrid, i just don't know what i can say about this now *


Which side are you gonna support now? Dilemma!


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

_*I don't know man, honestly!*_


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If it was fixed, why would they do exactly the same draw in the rehearsal that doesn't matter? That's just asking for trouble.

R.I.P Milan.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Now, Chelsea vs. Atletico Madrid to round of this wonderful day...(Y)


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Medo said:


> _*I don't know man, honestly!*_


Madrid!!


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Medo said:


> _*I don't know man, honestly!*_


Just go with the man in your avi :troll

RIP MILAN.
RIP ARSENAL.


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a fixture for the last 16 draw. Had a feeling it was going to happen all along, I do think that if we can sort out the defence between now and then we can have a good chance at getting through. In some ways both teams will fancy themselves against the oppositions defence.

Looking forward to the return of Ronaldo just hoping that we can contain him somehow. Going to be such a hard task but if you want to be the best you have to beat the best. Would rather have a big game now to see how our team reacts to a big challenge rather than wait till the 1/4's/semis.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*








VS


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Incredible draw. Fancy our chances vs Madrid if they keep playing the way they have been this season but there's loads of time for them to turn their form around. Fancy us to win the home leg so if we can get a draw from the Bernabau then I think we'll be good. Home leg should be an incredible atmosphere. Arsenal are out. Celtic have a decent chance. I can see them getting at least a draw at home and then they'll have something to take to Italy. They've got a better chance than Arsenal of going through. Shakhtar/Dortmund is an incredible tie. Malaga have a great chance of making the Quarters too. So do Galatasary, Schalke, Porto and Valencia which is kinda crazy.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well. Here comes the pain. :jose


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

could have got 5000-1 on the draw being the same as the rehearsal :blatter


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*United/Madrid and Shakhtar/Dortmund will probably be on the same day *


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It really is hard to believe that Ray Wilkins has played for both United and Chelsea. Always seems anti-United.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

tempted to get on milan progressing at 8 bucks dependent on how barca handle this transition from tito


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Barca will get past Milan over 2 legs as long as some tithead isn't in charge. Massive gulf in quality.*


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm confused about how Barca were the only possible opponents for Milan. Surely they could have been drawn against United? I wasn't really paying attention to anything other than the team names as they came out, so maybe it was explained.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United got this.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid so gonna walk over you Brits. 

In all seriousness, it will be a big match and a spectacle for football. 

But we'll still win. 



Anark said:


> I'm confused about how Barca were the only possible opponents for Milan. Surely they could have been drawn against United? I wasn't really paying attention to anything other than the team names as they came out, so maybe it was explained.


It's because unless it happened like that, 3 out of the 4 remaining teams in the pots have been Spanish teams, and that means a Spanish team would have HAD to go up against another Spanish team, which as you may know, is not permissible in this Round (going up against the other team from your group is also not permissible) . Next round onwards, everything is fair game though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

wheres the europa league draw?


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> wheres the europa league draw?


Only @ 14:00 CET (~1 hour 6 minutes from now). They have to publish the dates of fixtures for the Champions League first.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid are gonna get fucked.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The British clubs are gone.

We can't match up with Spanish teams, let alone fucking Madrid. We can probably beat them at home, but I can't see us living with them in Madrid. Ronaldo is destined to score 2-3 goals. Well fuck, at least City wont be focusing on the league alone.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juventus will be a very tough draw for us and it will be a real test of Lenny's tactical nous since Juve play a 3-5-2 formation and play it superbly. Massively important that we don't concede in the home leg if we are to have any chance of progression, if we can come away from the home leg with a 1-0 win or even a 2-0 win then we the away we simply stick 10 men behind the ball like we did against Barca and that should give us a real chance of a place in the last 8

Did have to laugh when reading the Celtic forums earlier, they were complaining about how Turin is a very dangerous place and they have no intention of traveling there for the away leg when some of them were from Glasgow the "Murder Capital of Europe"


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid are in poor form. Let's see what happens in Feb, but it's definitely not a forgone conclusion. I'm fancying van Persie and Bros. here.

As for Munich against us, easy! We've got this in the bag. :wenger


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid vs United 

Milan vs Barcelona 

:mark:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Zenit vs Liverpool.

So, how many racism related jokes will we see?

Metalist vs Newcastle... well, fuck.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Magsimus said:


> If it was fixed, why would they do exactly the same draw in the rehearsal that doesn't matter? That's just asking for trouble.
> 
> R.I.P Milan.


I'm wondering that myself. It's the sort of deal where you think 'well surely they wouldn't be stupid enough to do that'. But at the same time the likelyhood of it being a co-incidence is incredibly low. Without doing the permeatations of it all, I'm pretty sure that the percent chance of that actually happening would be less than 0.01% (1 in 10,000). So I personally am very suspicious indeed.


----------



## Death Rider

Fuck sake knew we would get zenit!!! Racist cunts. Don't see us going through. Watch Chelsea get an easy draw :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mclovin it said:


> Fuck sake knew we would get zenit!!! *Racist cunts*. Don't see us going through. Watch Chelsea get an easy draw :side:



:suarez1


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What Zenit are now are basically what Liverpool and Everton were like in the 80s. John Barnes was the first Black player to ever sign for Liverpool in 1987, and you responded by giving him the nickname 'Tarmac' (because he is the Black Heighway, har har scouse wit). Everton fans responded to Barnes by throwing bananas at him and singing 'Everton are white'. Remember where you came from before ragging on others.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No fucking way we will beat Bayern, worst possible draw.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lmao United should walk all over Madrid. 

They are fucking terrible.


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> The British clubs are gone.
> 
> We can't match up with Spanish teams, let alone fucking Madrid. We can probably beat them at home, but I can't see us living with them in Madrid. Ronaldo is destined to score 2-3 goals. Well fuck, at least City wont be focusing on the league alone.


My thoughts exactly, either we prove that we can hold our own with Europe's finest and progress in the tournament or can concentrate on the League/FA Cup.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Bananas said:


> What Zenit are now are basically what Liverpool and Everton were like in the 80s. John Barnes was the first Black player to ever sign for Liverpool in 1987, and you responded by giving him the nickname 'Tarmac' (because he is the Black Heighway, har har scouse wit). Everton fans responded to Barnes by throwing bananas at him and singing 'Everton are white'. Remember where you came from before ragging on others.


:kenny see thing is we learned that is wrong. I wasn't even born in 80's by the way so shut up. I am not sure why I am responding to the person who is more obsessed with hating another club then supporting his own.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just seen the Champions League draw :terry
United and Arsenal are gonna receive the arse bummings of a lifetime :wenger :fergie 
Both Madrid and Bayern will go through with at least 3 goals to spare on aggregate


Zenit though :downing good night Liverpool


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

so we're going out this round then :hmm:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I've never seen so much negativity from a bunch of supporters in my life, times like this I kind of yearn for some deluded supporters on this forum, they maybe deluded but at least there positive


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> Juventus will be a very tough draw for us and it will be a real test of Lenny's tactical nous since Juve play a 3-5-2 formation and play it superbly. Massively important that we don't concede in the home leg if we are to have any chance of progression, if we can come away from the home leg with a 1-0 win or even a 2-0 win then we the away we simply stick 10 men behind the ball like we did against Barca and that should give us a real chance of a place in the last 8
> 
> Did have to laugh when reading the Celtic forums earlier, they were complaining about how Turin is a very dangerous place and they have no intention of traveling there for the away leg when some of them were from Glasgow the "Murder Capital of Europe"


I stop reading at 'or even a 2-0 win'. Keep dreaming, bro. You could sneak a 1-0 but 2-0? Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Nov

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Awesome CL draw. For the neutral anyway. Can not wait until United host Real at Old Trafford. If they know whats good for em the United fans will give Ronaldo the warmest of receptions. May be a reunion still to come.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> so we're going out this round then :hmm:


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> I've never seen so much negativity from a bunch of supporters in my life, times like this I kind of yearn for some deluded supporters on this forum, they maybe deluded but at least there positive


only negative people in this thread are us Liverpool supporters who don't see us winning a tie against Zenit, and Alex who doesn;t think Arsenal will beat Bayern. Its not that we're pessimistic, just realistic.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Europa league, or as I see it, the racist league :terry :suarez2 :zenit


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™;12405195 said:


> I stop reading at 'or even a 2-0 win'. Keep dreaming, bro. You could sneak a 1-0 but 2-0? *Not a chance in hell.*


There wasn't a chance in hell we could beat Barcelona
There wasn't a chance in hell we could get our first away win in the Champs League
There wasn't a chance in hell we could get 10 points and qualify from our group

See where I'm going with this?

Besides I did say "IF", I wasn't implying that we were going to win 2-0 or 1-0.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> There wasn't a chance in hell we could beat Barcelona
> There wasn't a chance in hell we could get our first away win in the Champs League
> There wasn't a chance in hell we could get 10 points and qualify from our group
> 
> See where I'm going with this?
> 
> Besides I did say "IF" I wasn't implying that we were going to win 2-0 or 1-0.


Yeah, you got a point, but I just don't see that happening. The round of 16 is a hell of lot more tougher than the group stages. It's not even close.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Problem is Juve is different than Barca in terms of defence. Juve's backline is damn near impossible to breach

not to mention their work on set pieces and headers is pretty damn impressive. They can get physical, hit counters, use a ton of crosses, dominate possession. Theyre quite versatile. And unlike Barca barca theyre not afraid to shoot outside the box

it will be a very different game than Barca vs Celtic, but a very entertaining one too


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Readead just summed everything up.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

At first the thought of playing madrid was terrible but now i'm like  :fergie. Can't wait been a long time since i was excited for a CL game minus a final, chelsea a couple of years back comes to mind but that was against chelsea not anything new.

Hope Rafa nails enaldo within minutes


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My predictions...

Galatasary - *Schalke*
1st leg: 2-1. 2nd leg 1-2. Schalke advance via pens.

Celtic - *Juventus*
1st leg: 0-1. 2nd leg: 0-2.

Arsenal - *Bayern*
1st leg: 1-2. 2nd Leg: 0-2.

Schaktar - *Dortmund *
1st leg: 1-1. 2nd leg: 1-3

Milan - *Barcelona*
1st leg: 1-2. 2nd leg: 0-3.

*Madrid* - Man Utd
1st leg: 2-1. 2nd leg: 2-3.

Valencia - *PSG*
1st leg: 1-1. 2nd leg: 1-3.

Porto - *Malaga*
1st leg: 1-0. 2nd leg: 0-2 AET


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mclovin it said:


> :kenny see thing is we learned that is wrong. I wasn't even born in 80's by the way so shut up. I am not sure why I am responding to the person who is more obsessed with hating another club then supporting his own.


Don't think you can really respond by saying that the club learned that is wrong. I mean, they haven't really. Evra was given a lot of shit by Liverpool fans, and despite they believing he made the claims up, it does show the lack of class since he was 'the victim'. Bananas has a point.

Also since in St Petersburg. Russia right down through the ages are a 'white' country. Its not a multi-racial hub. I'm sure through time, their masses will grow to tolerate black players, but their ultra fans won't.


Champions League definately has a good set of matches. Got to feel sympathy for AC Milan though, another draw vs Barcelona. Considering how much weaker they are compared to last season, it'll end up a no contest.

I don't think Arsenal will struggle as much as people may go on to think. But inevitably they'll lose. They aren't going to get a result at the Allianz.

As for Celtic, from memory one of their very few away wins in Europe came at the Stadio delli Alpi. 2005 Juventus is very different to todays Juventus though. Not as strong and well built in the midfield, but superior in attack. It'll be an interesting game. But Celtic will get stifled out if Juventus manage to grab control of the game. Won't break them down on the counter attack.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'll take almost any one goal difference in madrid whether it be 2-1, 3-2, 4-3 but hopefully we can snatch a draw or in my dreamworld we win 1-0 or 2-1.

Like our defence imo they can also be got at pepe is not great by any stretch.


Also irish and other negative united fans shut it :terry, we can beat them cunts.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Desecrated said:


> As for Celtic, from memory one of their very few away wins in Europe came at the Stadio delli Alpi. 2005 Juventus is very different to todays Juventus though. Not as strong and well built in the midfield, but superior in attack. It'll be an interesting game. But Celtic will get stifled out if Juventus manage to grab control of the game. Won't break them down on the counter attack.


We beat them 4-3 at Celtic park in the Champs league in the 01/02 season but lost the return match 3-2 in Turin, only other team we have met was in 1981 we beat them at home but lost away.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Get through madrid and then draw gala/schalke and then porto/malaga or valencia/psg :fergie.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> We beat them 4-3 at Celtic park in the Champs league in the 01/02 season but lost the return match 3-2 in Turin, only other team we have met was in 1981 we beat them at home but lost away.


Can't remember what I mixed them up with. Was the year I believe Strachan got you into the last 16s.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Strachan became Celtic manager at the start of the 05/06 season and the following season he took us to the last 16 where we lost to AC Milan


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm happy with Lyon. Very beatable. Hugo Lloris against his old club


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Lmao United should walk all over Madrid.
> 
> They are fucking terrible.


Butthurt over losing the title, still? :troll

Good luck losing to Milan btw. I mean if freaking Celtic can.


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So basically Arsenal and United are out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Had numerous txts off a mate who is neither a united, arsenal or celtic fan and he's adamant the balls were hot to put bluntly :lol


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



TheRainKing said:


> So basically Arsenal and United are out.


Arsenal, yup, Man U, not so sure. Think they've a pretty good chance of progressing against Real Madrid. Madrid's form will clearly be the decisive factor in this tie.


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We have to play Valencia in these games, he can really help out either Rafael or Smalling against Ronaldo. In games against Chelsea/City this season he has been great at helping out the right back and at the same time get up there and help out the attack. Young will probably be given a similar task on the left aswell, Rooney in midfield/just behind RVP.

If Fergie gets the tactics right then this is no foregone conclusion, in some ways Real being the favourites is good for United. The home leg advantage is also a help as I return leg in Madrid would be so difficult.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Is this going to be Ronaldo's first return to United?


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Purple Aki said:


> Is this going to be Ronaldo's first return to United?


Yeah United haven't played Real since 2003 or 2004, the game that Brazil Ronaldo scored a hat trick.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah 2003 two of the best legs i've ever witnessed, ronaldo was unstoppable and beckham scored a beauty freekick vs them.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



ThePhenomRises said:


> Butthurt over losing the title, still? :troll
> 
> Good luck losing to Milan btw. I mean if freaking Celtic can.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Skrtel to score a hat trick against his former club

EDIT: Think I'll pass on traveling to this one


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic v *Juventus*
Valencia v *PSG*
Arsenal v *Bayern Munich*
AC Milan v *Barcelona*
Galatasaray v *Schalke 04*
*Borussia Dortmund* v Shakhtar Donetsk
Man Utd v *Real Madrid*
*Malaga* v FC Porto


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Zenit? We fucking knocked out one Russian club already why the fuck we gotta do it again :kobe2

Also Cosigned with the guys who said Shakter V Dortmund would be the best game of the round. If both teams bring their A game that could be hella entertaing. Madrid V Man U obvious main event though. Hopefully Ronaldo make's his old team look like bitches :fergie


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think form will be a big factor going into the United V Real game

Also if RvP Wazza etc all stay fit..Likewise for Real with Ronaldo


----------



## ric6y

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

every time they clash 

MAN UTD VS REAL MADRID THE GREATEST FELLING FOOTBALL CAN PROVIDE TO THE FANS WORLDWIDE .. nothing bigger than this

2003 double show is calling hope they deliver


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We are set up quite well to play Madrid at the minute. The way to beat them is to give them the ball and play them on the counter, we are good at that.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid are beatable especially with our counter attacking threat, but I worry Fergie will stick Scholes next to Carrick in midfield, really should be Fletch or Cleverley, or both. Which means Rooney would have to sorta play out wide.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

looking forward to Dortmund vs. Shakhtar.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund/Shakhtar will be great.

Very happy with Juventus drawing Celtic :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I honestly don't think Celtic stand much of a chance.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If we fuck up the away leg we should surely win in Turin.


----------



## Shifte

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic fan here!

When we qualified for the Group Stages, I said that I was just happy to be there.

When we got 4 points in the first 2 games, I said that I was just happy we had more points already than people thought we'd finish with.

When we somehow beat Barcelona, I said that I was just happy to have sealed a place in the Europa League.

We are in the last 16, and I am just happy to be there.

Lets hope there is a pattern. 

*Mon the Hoops! C'mon you boys in green! I just can't get enough!*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Anything can happen. Celtic has more chance of advancing than Arsenal.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Zenit? We fucking knocked out one Russian club already why the fuck we gotta do it again :kobe2


Who? Anzhi got through if that's who you mean. :lelbron

The Ukraine... why can't we go to Belgium or France again? :sad:


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Interesting draw. Madrid/Utd is open, there's no favorite for now, especially with the mediocre form Real are showing for months now. Ferguson should be worried that Madrid lost the league that early because it's became an all or nothing match for Mourinho. Would be interesting to see the fans reaction to Ronaldo in Old Trafford. Really can't predict anything for this match. I would say Utd if Madrid were still in the championship picture because the RVP/Rooney pair is working very well but with Mourinho's entire focus on the CL, I don't know. One thing for sure is that Utd's defence must improve until February. Vidic's return is the first step. 

Madrid - Man Utd
Galatasary - *Schalke*
Celtic - *Juventus*
Arsenal - *Bayern*
Schaktar - *Dortmund*
Milan - *Barcelona*
Valencia - *PSG*
*Porto* - Malaga


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Posterizer said:


> Anything can happen. Celtic has more chance of advancing than Arsenal.


If you genuinely think that, then lump a bunch of money on it, because in the bookies' opinion, you're talking absolute shit. Bookies have Arsenal ar roughly 30% to go threw, and Celtic at roughly 18% to go through. So if you really think Celtic have a better chance than Arsenal of going threw, then put a good amount of money on Celtic, then double that amount on Bayern as insurance. If you don't do that, then it's confirmed that you're talking out of your arse.


----------



## CGS

Magsimus said:


> Who? Anzhi got through if that's who you mean. :lelbron
> 
> The Ukraine... why can't we go to Belgium or France again? :sad:


I knew that :side: still fucking Russia man :sad:


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah 2003 two of the best legs i've ever witnessed, ronaldo was unstoppable and beckham scored a beauty freekick vs them.


It was the game that got Abramovich to buy Chelsea and get involved.




ReneClaus said:


> Madrid are beatable especially with our counter attacking threat, but I worry *Fergie will stick Scholes next to Carrick in midfield*, really *should be Fletch* or Cleverley, or both. Which means Rooney would have to sorta play out wide.


No chance. Fergie has faith in Cleverley. As for Fletcher... really?

Assuming they're fit, the midfield two will be Carrick and Clevs. The form of our wingers will be crucial.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Posterizer said:


> Anything can happen. Celtic has more chance of advancing than Arsenal.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Bananas said:


> If you genuinely think that, then lump a bunch of money on it, because in the bookies' opinion, you're talking absolute shit. Bookies have Arsenal ar roughly 30% to go threw, and Celtic at roughly 18% to go through. So if you really think Celtic have a better chance than Arsenal of going threw, then put a good amount of money on Celtic, then double that amount on Bayern as insurance. If you don't do that, then it's confirmed that you're talking out of your arse.


_*What?

So bookies opinions are fact now and if you don't put your money where your mouth is on every opinion then you're "talking out of your arse"? Ok.

I'd agree with him btw (I say through my "arse"). Arsenal struggled through an easy group in second and are in poor form all season. You've got no chance against Bayern if they turn up and don't utterly collapse in both legs. Emirates isn't really a fortress. I bet Juve are more concerned about going to Celtic than Bayern about an away leg to Arsenal. Celtic may not be the best footballing team in the competition but they'll grind results out as they've already proved. Especially at home with that special European Night atmosphere. Arsenal don't have that intimidating atmosphere at home. I don't think either will go through but I'd put money on Celtic going through over Arsenal regardless of what the bookies tell me is more likely to happen. That's not talking absolute shit when there's a realistic chance a team who beat Barcelona and narrowly lost to them away can beat Juventus over 2 legs.*_


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My big concern is the Juve defense, just reading that they've only conceded 2 goals in there last 9 games and 1 of those was a penalty the other was a really good header that crept in but have read that Chiellini is a doubt for the 1'st leg which is fantastic news for us but if we lose both Hooper and Wanyama in the January window then I really can't see us getting anything from either matches


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I agree with Seabs.

As for United drawing Madrid, I expected it beforehand. You just knew when they said we drew Madrid in the test run that it was going to happen again. I'm actually excited for this tie as not only could it potentially be the game of the season in the Champions League but it will also be great to see Ronaldo return home. I can't wait!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My post might sound a little strange, but it actually makes perfect sense. It's what I've been saying all week to people who insist that they 'knew' that Bradford were going to beat us. Because if they truly thought that was going to happen, they would have put money on it, given the very long odds offered. 

As I said, if you genuinely think that Celtic are more likely to progress to the quarter finals than Arsenal, then there's money to be made. Place your bets properly and if neither Arsenal or Celtic progress, you break even through using Bayern as insurance. If both Celtic and Arsenal go through, you make profit due to Celtic's long odds. If Celtic go through and Arsenal don't, then you make a killing. If Arsenal go through and Celtic fail, then you're fucked, but hey, according to you that's very unlikely. 

I'll even go to the trouble of giving you an example of how it works. So using Skybet's odds of 4/1 for Celtic to go through, and 4/11 for Bayern to go through, here's how you'd do it. Put $20 on Celtic at 4/1, and $55 on Bayern at 4/11. Here are the profits/losses based on the permutations:

Celtic and Munich qualify is an $100 profit.
Celtic and Arsenal qualify is a $25 profit.
Juventus and Munich qualify breaks even.
Juventus and Arsenal qualify gives a loss of $75.

So given that both you Seabs and Posterizer think that Celtic and Bayern going through is more likely than Juventus and Arsenal, then get on that bet, because if a more likely outcome pays more than the stake, then surely you'd be stupid not to take that gamble. I bet neither of you do though cause you are both lying to yourselves and trying to spin a quirky narrative about Arsenal.

EDIT - I also meant to say that it doesn't even need to be a $75 stake you put up. If you didn't want to gamble that sort of money, just divide each figure by 5, and the thing still works out. Put $4 on Celtic and $11 on Bayern. So a $15 stake potentially paying out $20 for in your eyes the more likely outcome.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i got money on bayern winning the whole thing @ 12.50 before the tourney began. also had money on villa being top scorer though :side:


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think Arsenal vs Bayern sounds better on paper than it actually will be on the pitch. Bayern are far superior to Arsenal in all areas of the pitch and should go through quite comfortabely imo.

If Arsenal end up going through, then i'll be the first to admit i'm wrong, but i can't see past Bayern at all in this tie.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Given that Chelsea are out and I have little to cling to, can I still cling to a Chelsea player having scored the best goal? Or have there been any better?


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



I Curry I said:


> Given that Chelsea are out and I have little to cling to, can I still cling to a Chelsea player having scored the best goal? Or have there been any better?







:terry Oscar's was still pretty sweet though :hmm:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

http://www.uefa.com/uefa/footballfirst/protectingthegame/financialfairplay/news/newsid=1908817.html

the key part:



> Málaga CF (ESP): The club is excluded from participating in the next UEFA club competition for which it would otherwise qualify in the next four seasons (i.e. 2013/14, 2014/15, 2015/16, 2016/17). In addition, Málaga will be excluded from a subsequent UEFA competition for which it would otherwise qualify (in the next four seasons) if it does not prove, by 31 March 2013, that it has no overdue payables towards football clubs or towards employees and/or social/tax authorities, in accordance with the UEFA Club Licensing and Financial Fair Play Regulations.
> 
> Málaga has also been fined €300,000. The prize money withheld on 11 September 2012 (as a conservatory measure) will be released.


jesus that's a buttfucking and a half. 5 other clubs suspended too.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Which are the other 5 clubs?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

hnk hajduk split, nk osijek, rapid bucharest, dinamo bucharest, fk partizan. basically all due to overdue payments that need to be satisfied to creditors by march 31st 2013 or the ban is upheld.

fk vojvodina and arsenal kyiv have been fined. lech poznan have no case to answer.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Madrid and Barcelona win there quarter finals in the Copa Del Rey Madird could have a fixture list something like this:

Jan 29/30 Barca - Copa Del Rey
Feb 13 Man Utd - CL
Feb 26/27 Barca - Copa del Rey
Mar 2/3 Barca - League
Mar 5 - Man Utd - CL


Thats scary!


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gonna be some mad scramble now for Isco


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *I don't think either will go through*





Bananas said:


> So given that both you Seabs and Posterizer think that Celtic and Bayern going through is more likely than Juventus and Arsenal, then get on that bet


*...*


I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> If Madrid and Barcelona win there quarter finals in the Copa Del Rey Madird could have a fixture list something like this:
> 
> Jan 29/30 Barca - Copa Del Rey
> Feb 13 Man Utd - CL
> Feb 26/27 Barca - Copa del Rey
> Mar 2/3 Barca - League
> Mar 5 - Man Utd - CL
> 
> 
> Thats scary!


*They play Barca the weekend before the second leg? :mark:*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Would not suprise me if the spanish fa moved it or real rested a few since the league is pretty much over and will be by then anyway.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal can beat Bayern, what some of you seem to forget is that it's not the current form that matters, the fixtures are in February, that's more than a month so current form doesn't matter as it could change very quickly look how Chelsea started the EPL this year and where they are now... Bayern wasn't that impressive in their group as well. They played against teams which were just as shitty as Arsenal's opponents. Valencia (11th in Spain), Lille (11th in France) and Bate is just total randomness... Sure Bayern is doing REALLY well in B-Liga I'm aware of that and they are definitely the logical choice in this clash, IMO 70/30 that Bayern goes through but still, Celtic is like 90/10 with Juve, The Old Lady is going through for sure.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *...*
> 
> 
> *They play Barca the weekend before the second leg? :mark:*


As WWE TNA said i think the spanish FA will move some fixtures around as Barca are in Champs League aswell but if for some reason they dont imagine the bit*hing outa Jose Mourinho about that cluster of games!


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid vs United is going to be big,I'm extremely excited for it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's anyone's game really. It is entirely possible that United, Celtic, and Arsenal could get though. Although I honestly think that Celtic have the best chance to get through. Getting a real 2005 vibe from them.

United could make it but I'm not sure if their midfield can handle Madrid's.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> It's anyone's game really. It is entirely possible that United, Celtic, and Arsenal could get though. *Although I honestly think that Celtic have the best chance to get through. Getting a real 2005 vibe from them.*
> 
> United could make it but I'm not sure if their midfield can handle Madrid's.


I appreciate comments like these I really do but don't get our hopes up like that 

It will be like me saying that Liverpool will be back in the Champions League by 2016 :troll


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*I am fucked, don't know who i'll support in Madrid/United game, you can say that after the match finished i'll be happy and sad in the same time lol!*


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Medo said:


> *I am fucked, don't know who i'll support in Madrid/United game, you can say that after the match finished i'll be happy and sad in the same time lol!*


*You really shouldn't have this problem about a football match mate.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> I appreciate comments like these I really do but don't get our hopes up like that
> 
> It will be like me saying that Liverpool will be back in the Champions League by 2016 :troll


Yeah, that would be incorrect... Cause we'll be winning it in 2017 :brodgers


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern to destroy my favourite English club (Y)


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Medo said:


> *I am fucked, don't know who i'll support in Madrid/United game, you can say that after the match finished i'll be happy and sad in the same time lol!*


LOL!

Man,Almost ALL Egyptians I know who love Madrid love United too.For you its a win win really,Nothing to worry about.My brother is a hardcore Madrid fan and I'm a hardcore United fan,Yeah this match WILL be interesting.6 god damn years in the making.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

good comparison of Ronaldo and RVP ahead of the game on wednesday. Shows how clinical RVP is


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RVP is tremendously clinical, Ronaldo too but unlike CR7 :rvp doesn't need to take a billion shots every game coz he's more of a team player.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Anyone got any opinions on what they'd think or like the team to be on wednesday.

Could it be something like this

De Gea

Rafael
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Jones
Carrick
Cleverley

Valencia/Nani/Kagawa
RVP
Rooney


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Anyone got any opinions on what they'd think or like the team to be on wednesday.
> 
> Could it be something like this
> 
> De Gea
> 
> Rafael
> Rio
> Vidic
> Evra
> 
> Jones
> Carrick
> Cleverley
> 
> Valencia/Nani/Kagawa
> RVP
> Rooney


think it will be ferdinand and Evans at the back, yeah and Jones to man mark Ronaldo


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Looking forward to the two Europa League games against Lyon. I hope we stick with Lloris in goal. I don't know why we chop and change goalkeepers in these cups. Hopefully we see Naughton at right back too. I feel Dembele and Bale need a rest so I wouldn't mind seeing Holtby come in alongside Parker in central midfield and either Dempsey or Sigurdsson playing on the left with Ade up top.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Looking forward to the two Europa League games against Lyon. I hope we stick with Lloris in goal. I don't know why we chop and change goalkeepers in these cups. Hopefully we see Naughton at right back too. I feel Dembele and Bale need a rest so I wouldn't mind seeing Holtby come in alongside Parker in central midfield and either Dempsey or Sigurdsson playing on the left with Ade up top.


I think it'll be a very strong team. Remember Spurs haven't got a game this weekend because it's FA Cup matches, so more time to rest up afterwards.

I think the reason AVB left Vertonghen and BAE out of the starting lineup on Saturday was with this game in mind. I also hope Lloris starts. Against his former club aswell.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*De Gea
Rafael
Rio
Evans
Evra

Valencia
Carrick
Cleverly
Giggs

Rooney

RVP

is what I'd go with. Could also put Welbeck on the wing as you know he'll put a shift in and get back. Wingers need to double up with Evra and Rafael coming back. Pray to god Ronaldo stays out wide where Rafael has a chance rather than lurking down the right all match for Evra to cope with. Oh god at the thought of that. If Nani starts then I'll kill a truck driver. Same for Kagawa actually. Not this game. Sticking Rooney on the left instead of Giggs and putting Jones in the middle with Carrick and Cleverly is a good option too. Assuming Jones is even fit. I'd rather play the formation we played on Sunday though because there's away goals to be got here and they can be the difference over 2 legs. If we go there to try and defend for our lives and hope to nick a goal then I'll be very worried. Evans is one of the first names on the team sheet these days so he's definitely starting. Can't see Vidic playing again, especially after Rio sat Sunday out completely. I'd prefer Rio than Vidic for the away leg anyway. I'll take a 1 goal defeat as long as we gets 2 goals.*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Vidic on the bench? what the hell. His United's best player much better player than Evans who always struggle against big teams.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Righty o. Clearly watched a lot of Utd matches this season where Evans has been in sublime form. Not to mention Vidic playing 2 games in 4 days against anyone after being out for so long is a risk. *


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't understand why everybody is talking about Wednesday's game between a Diddy team from the North West of England VS the 3'rd best team in Spain when Tomorrow night we got The Champions of Scotland, The Conqueror's of the GOAT's VS The Old Lady, The Champions of Italy it's Celtic VS Juventus Brother :hogan

Have heard rumblings that we might be playing 3-5-2 tomorrow night which I think would be suicidal, would us rather play a 4-5-1, hopefully Samaras is fit for the match but I am very doubtful he will be which a blow for us considering how well he has played this season especially in Europe 

My Proposed team for tomorrow 

Forster

Izzy
Mulgrew
Wilson
Lustig

Commons
Ledley
Wanyama (Man Marking Pirlo)
Brown
Forrest 

Hooper

Think it will end in a 0-0 in all honesty


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Backing Celtic to get a draw. They won't go through but getting a result at home to Juventus in the knockout rounds would be wonderful. This run has already paid off their bank debt so regardless it's been a huge success for the club. Nice to hear some positive news from the Scottish Leagues for once.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Think Madrid will win by a 2-3 goal margin, would prefer United to go through but I don't see it happening. Fully expect Pirlo to get fouled 1000 times by Celtic players, can see Celtic getting a draw. As for Bayern, i am very worried about Van Buyten.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm torn between United & Madrid. United are in good form, and Real look vunerable. But i also have a feeling that Madrid may just turn up to this match. It's so hard to predict. I'm going to go with Real on away goals, although i think United might just get through too.

So, i've got

Madrid
Juventus
Barcelona
Bayern
Dortmund
Galatasaray
PSG
Malaga

Therefore, the Quarter final ties i want...

Dortmund vs Galatasaray
PSG vs Madrid
Barcelona vs Juventus
Bayern vs Malaga


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> I'm torn between United & Madrid. United are in good form, and Real look vunerable. But i also have a feeling that Madrid may just turn up to this match. It's so hard to predict. I'm going to go with Real on away goals, although i think United might just get through too.
> 
> So, i've got
> 
> Madrid
> Juventus
> Barcelona
> Bayern
> Dortmund
> Galatasaray
> PSG
> Malaga
> 
> Therefore, the Quarter final ties i want...
> 
> Dortmund vs Galatasaray
> PSG vs Madrid
> Barcelona vs Juventus
> Bayern vs Malaga


Switch Malaga with Porto and I'm willing to sign this.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juve to squander a million chances after dominating possession. Celtic hang on for a 0-0 draw.

Juve then hold onto a super tense 1-0 lead in Italy with Celtic unable to break down a stellar defence. 

Not the scenario I want but the one I can definitely see transpiring.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *De Gea
> Rafael
> Rio
> Evans
> Evra
> 
> Valencia
> Carrick
> Cleverly
> Giggs
> 
> Rooney
> 
> RVP
> 
> is what I'd go with. Could also put Welbeck on the wing as you know he'll put a shift in and get back. Wingers need to double up with Evra and Rafael coming back. Pray to god Ronaldo stays out wide where Rafael has a chance rather than lurking down the right all match for Evra to cope with. Oh god at the thought of that. If Nani starts then I'll kill a truck driver. Same for Kagawa actually. Not this game. Sticking Rooney on the left instead of Giggs and putting Jones in the middle with Carrick and Cleverly is a good option too. Assuming Jones is even fit. I'd rather play the formation we played on Sunday though because there's away goals to be got here and they can be the difference over 2 legs. If we go there to try and defend for our lives and hope to nick a goal then I'll be very worried. Evans is one of the first names on the team sheet these days so he's definitely starting. Can't see Vidic playing again, especially after Rio sat Sunday out completely. I'd prefer Rio than Vidic for the away leg anyway. I'll take a 1 goal defeat as long as we gets 2 goals.*


No chance Giggs starts after playing 90 minutes.

The team I think he'll go with:

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Evans Evra

Jones Carrick Cleverley

Kagawa/Welbeck RVP Rooney​
Really would like to see Kagawa start. Not sure Ferguson fully trusts him, or knows how to best utilize him yet, but this is sort of game that could be tailor made for him, with some space to attack Madrid as we'll be pushed back. If Vidic is up for it I'd certianly go with him, over either CB, he's been absolutely superb in his recent appearances, looking like the dominant force he was.

Terrible feeling about this game. I think it could get out of hand, like 3/4/5-0 out of hand. The La Liga is just too far ahead of the Premier League, and when you look at what Barca always do to us, what Athletic done to us last season. I really could see it getting embarrassing. If it's level at half time, it could open up for us. Mourinho gets easily frustrated and is liable to make panic changes, especially with the pressure they're under. An early United goal would be orgasmic.

Can't see it unfortunately. Suspect Madrid will win comfortably as will Bayern. Celtic will probably frustrate Juventus, particularly with the first leg at home, one of the rare cases where I feel that suits them, as they wouldn't want to enter the second leg needing a goal, they'd want to go there with something to defend. If they get a result tomorrow, it will be very interesting.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Said Juve are going to destroy Celtic and I still think they will.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah unlike Barca, Juve has a plan B and C

They will dominate possession, but Pirlo, Vidal, Pogba and Marchisio arent afraid to shoot, and they will. Not to mention Juve will bomb in crosses from now until next week


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'll be out when these are on so Prediction time:

*Celtic 1-1 Juventus*
*Valencia 4-4 PSG*
*Shakhtar Donetsk 3-3 Borussia Dortmund*

FINALLY....
*Real Madrid 4-1 Man Utd*
The big one. It's gonna be one of THOSE nights for United. enaldo gonna have too much for that defence, for once they won't be up against your Bobby Zamoras, or your Sheola Ameobis or your Fernando Torreses, they will be up against one of the GOATS.

Also, their midfield will have no match for Madrids. :jones and a poor man's Alonso :carrick up against a man with over 100 caps in the GOAT international midfield? :xabi

The referee is from Germany so inb4 "Typical Germans" :fergie



Spoiler: off topic











:kobe4


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Our Attacking Strategy against Barcelona was simple, get a Free Kick in the Barcelona half or better yet a corner kick since there were almost like penalties for us all we had to do was aim for Wanyama or Samaras and if the delivery was right then it was a goal, but against a team live Juventus then getting the delivery right is only going to be half the battle since the Juve defence is Bigger and Stronger than the make shift defence that Barca had. The only way I can think that we are going to snatch a goal against Juve is from shooting from outside the box and hope that it either goes in or the deflection lands for Hooper who's anticipation and positioning is usually spot on in those kinds of situations


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Strangely, I think this game will be a tougher test for Celtic. I think they naturally matched up well against Barca and scoring the first goal in both games was big as it meant they could soak up pressure all game and hit them on the break. Plus they were always a huge threat with set plays since Barca are a pretty small team.

Not only are Juve much better at defending set plays, but the way they play will cause Celtic problems. For example, Juve play 3 at the back (which I love), and Celtic against Barca played with just Hooper up top on his own. Hooper will need a partner otherwise it'll be 3 on 1 at the back and he'll get snuffed out - leaving Celtic with no attacking threat. Of course, by putting an extra man up there it leaves space in the midfield and that's where Pirlo will control the game.

I expect Juve to win pretty comfortably over two legs. They won't score loads, but they'll be comfy.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My hunch

Celtics draw against Juve
Madrid beats Man U by 2 goals.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i cant wait for us to pl..

oh


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Same....:terry


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My predictions for this week's champion league matches:

Celtic 0-2 Juventus
Valenica 2-2 PSG
Real Madrid 3-1 Man Utd
Shaktar 2-2 Dortmund

For the Real/United match, although Real Madrid form in La Liga hasn't been good I expect them to turn up for this match. I think United will score first but then I fully expect Real Madrid to turn the match around. I think Ronaldo will prove too much for the United defence.

I expect the Shaktar/Dortmund to be a great and a very entertaining match. Love watching these two teams play. I think a draw seems very likely to happen in this match.

As for the Celtic/Juve, I wouldn't be surprised if Celtic actually manage to hold on for a 0-0 draw but unlike Barca, Juve aren't one dimensional so I expect a comfortable victory for Juve.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Posterizer said:


> Same....:terry


No we do have a game

It just happens to be Europa

:terry1


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic/Juve being shown on TV over here :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

all the games are being shown here on foxtel


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Don't have foxtel


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My Predictions for the Champion's League matches.

Celtic 1 Juventus 1

Expect Juve to get a head early but with the crowd roaring on I see the Celtic tying goal.

PSG 2 Valencia 0

Valencia have been no good at home this season while PSG have done well on the road. I expect PSG being too much for Valencia and Ibrahimovic should have a good game.

Man United 2 Real Madrid 1

Manchester United have run away with the title it seems while Madrid are behind to Barcelona. Man United are in form they look good and they have the better team so I expect them to win. I expect Ronaldo to have a good match though but he wll shine in the next game at Old Trafford.

Dortmund 2 Donestk 2

Two amazing teams going at it here, I expect Dortmund to overpower them early but Donestk to fight back hard for a draw. I expect Dortmund to finish it in the next leg at home anyways. Dortmund are my darkhorse this tournament. They could go far.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can see United dicking Madrid 3-1 or 4-0. WHAMMY WHAMMY WHAMMY WHAMMY WHAMMY

I'd like to see us send a strong team to Russia to try and grab a win. 2 losses in a row would royally fuck our confidence. And winning the whole is the only way we get back into Europe.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i dont see either team dicking the other unless one turns up and the other doesnt. both teams are in good form (besides madrid's hiccup vs granada). it'll be a close game, madrid just edging it at home. i reckon united will play it similar to how we did, sit back, soak up pressure and use their wide men to quickly counter. i also expect them to target arbeloa, while madrid will certainly go after evra. jones will be a massive part of whether utd can get away with anything too, he might have held fellaini, but penaldo is a whole different level and then some.

not too sure about neville's comments about penaldo in concerns to maicon, maicon was the one bullying penaldo, forced him to switch wings and then penaldo switched back after zaba came on.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Who says I didn't just post that to put the whammy on United 8*D

NOREVERSEWHAMMY NOREVERSEWHAMMY NOREVERSEWHAMMY


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

it wasnt just that post, i've seen it on other places. for some reason people just completely discounting a team of madrid's quality because they've struggled in the league. dortmund have struggled in their league and they're being hyped as a real threat. if madrid channel everything into the champions league they'll be very hard to beat.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic/Juve - 0-1
Valencia/PSG - 0-2
Madrid/United - 2-1
Shakhtar/Dortmund - 1-1

I expect Madrid/Utd to be very equal, Real scoring early, Mourinho closes the game for a result. Then gets his 0-0 in Old Trafford and advance.

A draw in Celtic would be good for Juve, I don't see Celtic taking anything from them in Italy. Juve qualifies.

PSG/Valencia is the biggest lock from this week IMO, I can see PSG winning in both games.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United-Madrid is never ending 0-0 in either leg.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

0-0, 1-1, I just don't see it as an open game unless Utd are getting something in Madrid. Any other result and I see it as a typical Mourinho tactical game, and there's no one more effective playing for a result than him. I think the second leg is going to be pretty underwhelming based on the expectations from this match and the Ronaldo/Utd hype. Not saying Real are going to defend for 90 minutes in Old Trafford but the mindset of Ferguson and Mourinho are completely different in this case and usually it's working to Mourinho's advantage. It's not gonna be 2003, that's for sure.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I reckon there'll be 3 or 4 goals in both legs.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shakhtar will be without Willian, as he's moved to Anzhi, so i think that might tip the tie in BVB's favour. BVB to win 1-2, or 2-2 draw. Reus and Lewandowski for Dortmund.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Vader13 said:


> I reckon there'll be 3 or 4 goals in both legs.


Agree. Both teams are too good attacking and too inconsistent defensively for there not to be a lot of goals.

As a United Fan, i'm nervous as hell for the Madrid matches. We really do not do all that well vs spanish teams


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

In recent times 0-0 has been looked at as an excellent result for the home side in two-legged CL ties. I think Mourinho would fancy his chances to finish the job at OT on the huge pitch. Only 04-08 Rafa was better than Jose at playing for a specific result in Europe and given that his season rests entirely on this tournament, will look to take the life out of the game ASAP.

Expecting a really fragmented and frustrating first leg with the tie exploding into life in the second.

Madrid to sneak it 1-0, IMO. Will probably end up 7-5 on aggregate, one way or the other. :lol

Shakhtar/ Dortmund will be the tie of the week but all eyes will be on Madrid.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

2-2 first leg. 3-1 or 3-2 to United second leg. I hope.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

First leg 2-0 second leg 1-2 to Real madrid. Real vs Barca @ wembley:mark:


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund have some problems with hurt defenders. Both Pisczeck and Schmelzer are hurt and may not play. There really are no alternatives to them. Großkreutz hurt as well, who played left defender before. Considering Schakthars offense is pretty good, this could turn out ugly.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Munich vs Barca is the dream final for me as far as spectacle is concerned. I think they'd put on an absolute classic.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> *Source:The Independent* Neil Lennon will take the inspiration of Sir Alex Ferguson into his preparations for the first-leg of Celtic's Champions League last-16 clash against Juventus at Parkhead tonight.
> 
> The Manchester United boss - an ex-Rangers player - has offered his Hoops counterpart regular "tit-bits" of advice as the Parkhead side battled through two qualifiers before coming second to Barcelona in their group to take them into the knockout stages where they were paired with the Italian giants.
> 
> Lennon said: "Sir Alex took time out of his heavy schedule to come and visit me and my backroom team one afternoon and throughout the campaign we have been in touch.
> 
> "He has gone out of his way at times to help us, not in a huge way but little pointers in the right direction, with little tit-bits of advice for what to look out for and for a young manager he is fantastic in that way.
> 
> "Obviously we are up against a great team and great coach and it is very exciting for me to challenge myself against Antonio Conte.
> 
> "I don't want to fill the players' heads too much from a tactical point of view.
> 
> "And in terms of motivation, I don't think the players need any more from me.
> 
> "It is probably the biggest game of some of their young careers and we are hoping we can take the club further in the competition.
> 
> "We've always known this has been looming on the horizon so it is almost here and I think we are ready."
> 
> While most people see Juventus as strong favourites to win their way through the tie, Conte said: "If anyone has underestimated Celtic, it has certainly not been us. We have great respect for them.
> 
> "We have followed Celtic very closely and they were very strong against Spartak, Benfica and Barcelona and even before that in the qualifiers.
> 
> "They are a very good team. To beat Barcelona here at Celtic Park and to go close in the Nou Camp is proof of that.
> 
> "We are going to have to be very careful tonight."


:fergie Obviously wants a Battle of Britain Final at Wembley


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Please not a Madrid/Barca final, thnx.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic v *Juventus*
Valencia v *PSG*


*Real Madrid* v Man Utd
Shakhtar Donetsk v *Borussia Dortmund*


Arsenal v *Bayern Munich*
*FC Porto* v Malaga


AC Milan v *Barcelona*
*Galatasaray* v Schalke 04

Going with Dortmund to win the whole thing.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm actually kinda scared as a United fan,I have no idea how United can deal with Madrid.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund/Barca final plz.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'll see how this goes 

Celtic 1:1 Juventus
Valencia 0:2 PSG
Madrid 1:1 United
Shaktar 0:1 Dortmund


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic 0-0 Juventus
Valencia 1-2 PSG
Real Madrid 1-1 Man United
Shakhtar 1-2 Dortmund


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic 1-1 Juve
Valencia 1-0 PSG
Real Mad 3-1 Man Utd
Shaqfu Donetsk 2-1 Dortmund

:ibra


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic 1-2 Juventus
Valencia 1-1 PSG
Real Madrid 3-2 Manchester United
Shakhtar 2-1 Dortmund


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

celtic 0-1 juve
valencia 0-2 psg
madrid 2-1 man utd
shakhtar 1-1 dortmund


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic 0-1 Juventus
Valencia 1-0 PSG
Real Madrid 3-2 Man United
Shakhtar 2-1 Dortmund


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Come and Juventus get into those pricks! A comment being made by many people and supporters, haha. That is true and genuine, but for me, like Sir Alex, as a Rangers fan, I'm interested in football and this match as Celtic our biggest rival, ana a Scottish club in the UCL last 16.

I wouldn't mind if Juventus win, but I wouldn't mind if Celtic go on, it would be so cool and interesting to seem the go further, even if a lot of the fans don't seem to know shit and may inspire further spouting of said shit.

Looking forward to the game.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Utd fans being negative nancies about another big match I see.*


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Utd fans being negative nancies about another big match I see.*


It ain't really negativity,The match itself just seems unpredictable to me.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

the squad for tomorrow



> Squad: De Gea, Lindegaard;
> 
> Büttner,Evans, Evra,Ferdinand, Jones,Rafael,Smalling, Vidic;
> 
> Anderson,Carrick,Cleverley, Giggs, Nani, Valencia,Young;
> 
> Hernandez, Kagawa, Rooney,RVP,Welbeck.


no scholes then


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This fucking sucks :jose


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Buzzing for tonight, time for the mighty HOOPS to prove the doubters wrong once again.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I wouldn't be so confident if I was you.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> I wouldn't be so confident if I was you.


It's not confidence, it's belief in my team.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> This fucking sucks :jose


But... The Europa! It's a big competition I swear :$

Celtic/Juve should be pretty damn interesting. This forum is the epitome of negativity in regards to supporting your team. People get hung out to dry showing the slightest bit of confidence :lol It's great.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Come on Celtic.


And glad we have nearly everyone fit for madrid, still have no clue on what he'll go with.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm tipping Juve, Valencia, Dortmund, and Madrid to go through. I'm torn on United/Madrid, but I can't see Madrid out of the title race as well as the CL this early.




93.20 said:


> i cant wait for us to pl..
> 
> oh


I heard City are still busy midweek. They're busy watching the CL from home. :




Expectnomercy316 said:


> First leg 2-0 second leg 1-2 to Real madrid. Real vs Barca @ wembley:mark:


Shut up. It should be Arsenal vs. Real Madrid at Wembley. :wenger




Joel said:


> This fucking sucks :jose


The Champions of Europe playing the the League of EUROPA. Not just a coincidence.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Magsimus said:


> But... The Europa! It's a big competition I swear :$
> 
> Celtic/Juve should be pretty damn interesting. This forum is the epitome of negativity in regards to supporting your team. People get hung out to dry showing the slightest bit of confidence :lol It's great.


I know what you mean, god forbid a supporter supports their team.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh and United fans can be hilarious...

"We f'kin suck. My God, Manchester City is going to rape us. Real Madrid, my Lord, Ronaldo is the best player since Maradona and even if he sets OT on fire, he's still better than George Best. We still have Arsenal to play at the Emirates... Sigh!"

Then you realize they're 12-points clear.


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I decided to get £5.00 on Celtic and Juve drawing 1-1 tonight, needless to say that's obviously what I think the score will be tonight, it's 11/2 from where I use, you could obviously get better odds, but I always go by what I think, than something I don't think for the sake of the money.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Utd fans being negative nancies about another big match I see.*


Worked so far.

:fergie


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hey JD you think Celtic got any chance to go trough? Juve strikers are the kings of missing chances with Matri upfront. And Razor:lmao it's hard to be confident when we are facing the best team in the world (besides Real and Barca). We don't even have a leftback!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Hey JD you think Celtic got any chance to go trough? Juve strikers are the kings of missing chances with Matri upfront. And Razor:lmao it's hard to be confident when we are facing the best team in the world (besides Real and Barca). We don't even have a leftback!


Vermaelen will be more than good enough as a LB. He sucks as a CB anyway, so it's better if we use him as a LB in the CL and reinvent him as a DM in general. Sagna vs. Sunderland last Saturday is better than any performance Vermaelen has delivered in an Arsenal shirt and Sagna was playing out of position!

We can do it. We weren't much worse than Milan at San Siro last season but we were humiliated. It's all nerves for me. I really believe we can advance here. I'd be more skeptical if we were facing Juve or Barca. We never do well against teams like Juve and Barca seem to enjoy embarrassing us every season.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That's true, but the problem is :wenger never takes risks. Always trying to play safe!!!


Edit: "Santos thanks for the support" :lmao, the fans are the ones who made you leave the club. He's so stupid, but i guess he only said that because he's on loan. If we sold him it would been different!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The Marca article on Rooney & the united travelling support :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Razor King said:


> Oh and United fans can be hilarious...
> 
> "We f'kin suck. My God, Manchester City is going to rape us. Real Madrid, my Lord, Ronaldo is the best player since Maradona and even if he sets OT on fire, he's still better than George Best. We still have Arsenal to play at the Emirates... Sigh!"
> 
> Then you realize they're 12-points clear.


The worst thing about it is most United supporters pessimism is fake as fuck. They'll be like, "we're going to get killed here. Our midfield is going to be overrun" and then it actually happens and they're, "WTF is going on here?! Why are we playing like this?!". What's going on is what you supposedly said was going on you nincompoops. Yeah, that't right, I said nincompoops :kobe

They need to be more like Seabs and just say we're going to win.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> The worst thing about it is most United supporters pessimism is fake as fuck. They'll be like, "we're going to get killed here. Our midfield is going to be overrun" and then it actually happens and they're, "WTF is going on here?! Why are we playing like this?!". What's going on is what you supposedly said was going on you nincompoops. Yeah, that't right, I said nincompoops :kobe
> 
> They need to be more like Seabs and just say we're going to win.



Nah i'll rather stick to the pessimism it's fun.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> This fucking sucks :jose


Honestly...I can't even remember who you've got in Europa. At a guess I'd say a random Czech or Croatian team like Hajduk Split.



Razor King said:


> Then you realize they're 12-points clear.


And we still don't have a midfield or defence :fergie


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The Marca report was racist #RacistSpanishMedia

I hope United beat them now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> Honestly...I can't even remember who you've got in Europa. At a guess I'd say a random Czech or Croatian team like Hajduk Split.


Sparta Prague. 

I thought because we won it last year I wouldn't really mind, but it fucking hurts seeing United travel to Madrid, Arsenal about to host Bayern, fucking CELTIC still in and we are out. Jealousy has set in.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Hey JD you think Celtic got any chance to go trough? Juve strikers are the kings of missing chances with Matri upfront. And Razor:lmao it's hard to be confident when we are facing the best team in the world (besides Real and Barca). We don't even have a leftback!


I think we've got a better chance of going through than most people think.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> When asked about the atmosphere at Celtic Park, Juventus' goalkeeper, Gianluigi Buffon, said the following:
> 
> "Certainly the crowd can help Celtic, but only to a certain point. The atmosphere is very British but, as far as I can remember, no fan has ever scored a goal."


Legend.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic are a lot better than given credit for, they've got some top class players in their team, I think they may surprise a few tonight. But anyway, FORTZA JUVE!!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Marca trying to discredit United fans for drinking beer and yelling is amongst their finest failures. They've been a joke for years now anyway, just can't help but laugh at their comments on the British fan culture. They should just be lucky this is 2013 United travelling and not 70s-mid 80s United. 

I think Celtic have a tougher job given Juve's versatility and strong defence. Can see a draw being a likely result but at the same time both sides have such a workmanlike approach and tenacity in their play that one goal could easily decide the game. Unless Celtic can take a lead to Turin they'll do well to emerge from this tie, though they can't be discounted.

Joel is also right (again), majority of United fans on here need to have a bit more faith and take each game on its own merit. If we lose tomorrow we lose and just have to go and do it the hardway at Old Trafford and it just wouldn't be the United way if they didn't back themselves into a tough spot heading into the second leg. Seems most of our best or most promising performances have come in the big games this season, so I don't see any reason why we can't a) win in Madrid or b) keep ourselves in contention and make the second leg all the more intriguing.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Feeling jealous of Celtic but hoping for the best. Just can't see it going too well though. Calling 1-1 as it's at Parkhead, Vidal and Hooper to score.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My Heart Beat is starting to increase steadily, fucking hell I didn't feel this nervous when we were about to play the UEFA Cup Final in 03

EDIT; Fuck sake, Chiles is a fucking fat gerbil faced Brummie prick, just shut the fuck for 2 fucking minutes you grim faced twat


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic Park looks beautiful tonight, brilliant atmosphere.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mon' the tims!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> My Heart Beat is starting to increase steadily, fucking hell I didn't feel this nervous when we were about to play the UEFA Cup Final in 03
> 
> EDIT; Fuck sake, Chiles is a fucking fat gerbil faced Brummie prick, just shut the fuck for 2 fucking minutes you grim faced twat


Is it wrong to think a stroke might actually improve his facial complexion?

Also, only ITV could cut away from the Champions League theme playing prior to kick off. The fact Celtic Park is notorious for drowning it out and creating a tremendous roar throughout only adds to the lunacy in not showing it.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Same ref that didn't give anything for Evra scissoring Ramires  Oh how fun it is to be bitter.

Mon The Hoops though!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck, i can't decide which game is better PSG v Valencia or Celtic v Juve?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUCK SAKE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WTF :lol awful defending.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GET IN


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Best defending, I've ever, ever seen.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juve scored fuck my stream stopped.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOAAAAAAAAAALLLLLL MARCHISIOOOOO


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

terrible defending


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh dear  Not gone well.

Matri's goal though, not sure why they're giving it to Marchisio.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

One time for those extra goal line officials to make a call and they still get it wrong.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Marchisio!

Great start


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well Shit


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wonder how :ibra is gonna perform:evra


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not sure why ambrose is playing, is he really that much better than other cb's celtic have considering he has just came back from the african nations.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not sure why ambrose is playing, is he really that much better than other cb's celtic have considering he has just came back from the african nations.


I much prefer Mulgrew at Centre Back but he's playing on the Left Wing like he has been through our CL campaign


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a goal by Lavezzi, damn how missed champions league:mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a goal From Lavezzi


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic = long ball, long ball, chase, long ball, shoot from range, hope for a corner


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Celtic = long ball, long ball, chase, long ball, shoot from range, hope for a corner


It's working, we are all over them, just a shame about the shitty defending that led to the goal.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Alan Brazil commentating on STV(ITV):lol


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pirlo is just to fucking awesome, what the hell was Milan thinking?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pirlo is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The way Lucas Mours just glides down the wing. My goodness. Restores my appreciation of wingers.


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic playing well. Shame about the defending at the start, though.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah, Lucas started really well, and what a surprise :ibra is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This ref is a tit.

Somebody break lichtsteiners jaw.


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lichtsteinger needs to GTFO.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pastore, Lucar fucking destroyed the leftback.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lichtsteiner should fuck off back to Lichtstein 

So much wrong with that sentence


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hooper needs knocking out the cunt, he's basically punching Lich in the face every time. Fucking commentators are awfully biased it's painful to listen to.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

There is no way Celtic v Juve will end with 22 players on the pitch.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lucas Moura on PSG looks good, glides down the pitch at times with ease


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Refs been paid off.

Typical Juve :troll


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Feisty first half. Hopefully leads towards a crazy second half. Juventus deservingly lead though. Ambrose is the worst player I've seen in a few months.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

surprised at how poorly Juve are playing, but that away goal is crucial, even if Celtic do come back to tie it or win it they are already in a good position


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So what does Hooper need to do to get a penalty? The fact that Gary has been booked is a disgrace, Referee is completely bottling it 

Lustig, Commons & Wanyama have been superb for us so far


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:fergie must be angry seeing the way Lucas performing.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> So what does Hooper need to do to get a penalty? The fact that Gary has been booked is a disgrace, *Referee is completely bottling it *
> 
> Lustig, Commons & Wanyama have been superb for us so far


Actually, the referee is having an insanely good game.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No he isn't.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hate how biased the commentators are towards British clubs.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> :fergie must be angry seeing the way Lucas performing.


if we would have signed him for £35m, i doubt we would have signed :rvp , so he probably isn't that angry


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cliffy Byro said:


> No he isn't.


Yes he is. Just because the stupid fans shout after every decision doesn't mean it's a bad one.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Yes he is. Just because the stupid fans shout after every decision doesn't mean it's a bad one.


Nope. Him booking Hooper and not giving a penalty negates the "insanely good game comment".


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

He's having a good game in my opinion. And is far from 'bottling it', if so, he would be showing an advantage to Hooper and giving the opposite of the decisions you're moaning about because of the home crowd.


----------



## Andre

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If it wasn't for two moments where Ambrose lacked concentration then Celtic would be winning this game.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ambrose should fuck off back to the indies

lulz


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...-week-free-sex-win-africa-184327357--sow.html

Ambrose suffering the effects of this IMO.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lichtsteiner is fucking hilarious


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



SJFC said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...-week-free-sex-win-africa-184327357--sow.html
> 
> Ambrose suffering the effects of this IMO.


Dem STDs


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Is this a regular thing at corners in Italy? Because Inter were ridiculous for it when they went on their 2010 run and it's been poor tonight too.

Edit - Balls


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tie over.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good night Celtic.

Also, #GoodReffing


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Typical Italians


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tie over, so one down how many more will be pretty over after the first leg.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

AHAHAHAHA FORSTER IS REAL GREAT ISN'T HE :lol MARCHISIOOOOOOO


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

fantastic goal, come on Juve.


----------



## Andre

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Big Fraser has been poor tonight. It's a shame because he _can_ perform to a really high standard.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GET IN MARCHISIO


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Is it only the arsenal fans on here that want celtic to lose? am i missing some bad blood between the two?

Personally not assed but would have prefered celtic.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

both of today's leg seem to be over, lackluster return legs


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Tie over, so one down how many more will be pretty over after the first leg.


Switch over to Sky Sports 2 and see.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That was a fantastic goal. Brilliantly worked.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just when you thought it was bad for Celtic Pogba the GOAT arrives.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Valencia are so damn poor, can't even create a chance! Juve and PSG are through.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

VUCINIC


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

0-3. Tie over. Can't lose the ball there.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao poor fuckers.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

"The best fans in the world" leaving in their droves.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ambrose with one of the WOAT performances.

Inb4 the media complain about Juventus defending at corners even though they never say a bit about Stoke #DatEnglishMedia


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

To those who said (back in December) that Celtic has more chances than Arsenal to advance to the next round...


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Vucinic hahahaa, poor ambrose but didn't he just play in the african cup final? don't they have other defenders!


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

VUCINIC happy days.

Anelka on soon!


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Anelka :mark:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rami scored for Valencia.


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Lawls said:


> VUCINIC happy days.
> 
> Anelka on soon!


I like your posts, haha.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:ibra Red card:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The GOAT Zlatan sent off, :evra


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Was a nasty challenge over the ball but a red bloody hell?


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Zlatan and red cards are like Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid. Together forever!


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Holy f**k Zlatan. Maybe he's doing it so he can't flop in the quarters?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chiles=Cunt


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is it only the arsenal fans on here that want celtic to lose? am i missing some bad blood between the two?
> 
> Personally not assed but would have prefered celtic.


I really like Juve and I find Celtic fans to be annoying ahaha no bad blood between the clubs just my opnion.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

so I guess Zlatan is getting a three match ban? Usually thats the punishment for a straight red in UEFA competitions

A big laugh to all these British people on twitter blasting Juve, yet they have no beef with it when Stoke City play that wat


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't fault the Bhoys tonight they were superb bar Ambrose (Jet Lagged) and Forster (Just come back from Injury), Although if we are aloud to wrestleor bear hug opposition players in the your own penalty area then why are we even bothering with corners and further yet the players who are being man handled are actually booked themselves, where's the logic in that!?

Thought Izzy & Lustig were both superb tonight, it's so wonderful having two wing backs who can make runs down the wings and cross the ball as well as they can


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

As rotten as Ambrose was, it was an absolute joke of a decision to play him.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ITV cutting to this guy :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

They all look glum.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWCturbo said:


> To those who said (back in December) that Celtic has more chances than Arsenal to advance to the next round...


What happens if Bayern beats you 4-0 next week?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

They will #NOHOPE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hopefully both United and Arsenal advance but one will do (of course hope it's united)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why are ITV so biased? I know Celtic are a British team but jeez, give Juve a little credit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juve were a joy to watch.

Pirlo gets better with age.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Why are ITV so biased? I know Celtic are a British team but jeez, give Juve a little credit.


Agreed. The way they were whining about the decisions, as if it was only the Juventus players who were being a bit physical. Because Scott Brown is a saint. fpalm


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol, sub-par in possession and absolutely clinical in the attack, not at all what I was expecting from Juve. 

Celtic gave everything and tried everything and it was admirable but the Juve defence were way too good for them. Conte has done such a beautiful job organising the shape at the back.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> What happens if Bayern beats you 4-0 next week?


4-0 and we'll still have more chances to advance


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We're now down to comparing Arsenal and Celtic? :lmao 

Come home to where you all belong, the Europa League :terry


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic chanting of Gazza dying because he played for Rangers:fpalm which I question why he did. Scotland you was blessed to have a player like Gazza in your league. Another reason to dislike them bastards!!!


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™;13925338 said:


> We're now down to comparing Arsenal and Celtic? :lmao
> 
> Come home to where you all belong, the Europa League :terry


 sure, we're definitely heading the right direction.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Celtic chanting of Gazza dying because he played for Rangers:fpalm which I question why he did. *Scotland you was blessed to have a player like Gazza in your league. Another reason to dislike them bastards!!!*


Wait, i didn't chant anything. Why do you hate me? unk3


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Celtic chanting of Gazza dying because he played for Rangers:fpalm which I question why he did. Scotland you was blessed to have a player like Gazza in your league. Another reason to dislike them bastards!!!


What does that even mean.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You evil Scottish bastards, hang your heads in shame :troll


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Incredibly harsh result. Could have been so different if you swap Ambrose with a competent defender on the night. Shame for them. Played with more heart and desire than I've seen from a team this season. They won the possession game and that's the real victory, not the scoreline. :brodgers

Exceptional defending from Juve though restricting them to half chances all night. Lichsteiner has a face you wanna kick in at the best of times. Unbearable tonight. 

:ibra got sent off? :lmao Couldn't make that up myself. Clearly getting his excuses ready for flopping in the knockout rounds again this year.*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Celtic singing songs about Gazza dying what else:kobe


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Celtic singing songs about Gazza dying what else:kobe


Haha, I'm not that thick, the way you said it was as if to say because Gazza played for us everyone in Scotland should be ashamed to not suck every good players' arse.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm sorry but if anyone thought the referee had a good game tonight they're kidding themselves.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*








laff


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^Was obviously late in hearing the news of the popes resignation.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lichsteiner should take up wrestling as a career, what on earth he was doing to Hooper only he knows. Man handled him across the ground, the worst one of all when he shoved Hooper to the ground and before the referee came over he also went to ground under no contact just to make the referee think he was the victim! I love this guy, somebody make a smiley of him:brock


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Arnold Tricky said:


> laff


Don't see what Celtic fans have done to deserve all this slagging, also don't even bother bringing the pope into this.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

On the verge of tears after losing a game of Football lulz.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck me if celtic are getting slagged off this much tonight fuck knows what it'll be like tomorrow if united get hammered, tbf the slagging is not coming from the regulars in here.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> don't even bother bringing the pope into this.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck me if celtic are getting slagged off this much tonight fuck knows what it'll be like tomorrow if united get hammered


Beautiful :ksi1 and then next week rolls around and you will have the joy of being able to do it to us enaldo


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck me if celtic are getting slagged off this much tonight fuck knows what it'll be like tomorrow if united get hammered, tbf the slagging is not coming from the regulars in here.


Yeah I think it's mostly Arsenal and Chelsea fans doing the slagging.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> *Beautiful :ksi1* and then next week rolls around and you will have the joy of being able to do it to us enaldo


:rooney


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I still can't call the game anyway which is awesome, rather looking forward to watching it tbh.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



SJFC said:


>


you actually made me laugh.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck me if celtic are getting slagged off this much tonight fuck knows what it'll be like tomorrow if united get hammered, tbf the slagging is not coming from the regulars in here.


Wait a min, do you honestly think Madrid could hammer United? If anything, I see chances of Man U getting something from tomorrow's game to take into the second leg unless they WOAT it in defence a la Ambrose tonight lol.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Wait a min, do you honestly think Madrid could hammer United? If anything, I see chances of Man U getting something from tomorrow's game to take into the second leg unless they WOAT it in defence a la Ambrose tonight lol.


I can't predict it tbh we've played well in most of the big games this season minus at anfield so who knows what united will turn up. Yeah ambrose was awful i felt for him :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I can't predict it tbh we've played well in most of the big games this season minus at anfield so who knows what united will turn up. Yeah ambrose was awful i felt for him :lol


My dad thinks Madrid will win comfortably, but I have a feeling United might sneak a positive result.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tell your dad he's a tit. Then stop being offended by comments about the Pope. He was a former Nazi who advocates paedophilia. He's a comedy goldmine.

Celtic gave as good as they got when it came to corners. If someone is trying to block you (the Juve defenders never actually grabbed a shirt or anything) then run around and make space for yourself - it's not an impossible task.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Vader13 said:


> Tell your dad he's a tit. Then stop being offended by comments about the Pope. He was a former Nazi who advocates paedophilia. He's a comedy goldmine.
> 
> Celtic gave as good as they got when it came to corners. If someone is trying to block you (the Juve defenders never actually grabbed a shirt or anything) then run around and make space for yourself - it's not an impossible task.


I don't mean to take offence, but as a catholic I naturally support the pope no matter who he is


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I don't mean to take offence, but as a catholic I naturally support the pope no matter who he is


I couldn't support my fucking dad if he was a former nazi who like vader said advocates paedophilia nevermind some old dude in a silly costume, but this isn't the place for that debate.

So fucking come on United :fergie :rvp


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I couldn't support my fucking dad if he was a former nazi who like vader said advocates paedophilia nevermind some old dude in a silly costume, but this isn't the place for that debate.
> 
> So fucking come on United :fergie :rvp


Yeah it's probably a good idea to leave the pope debate alone, anyway getting back to tomorrow's game, how do you think United should line up?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Yeah it's probably a good idea to leave the pope debate alone, anyway getting back to tomorrow's game, how do you think United should line up?


If 4-2-3-1 then De Gea, Rafael, Vidic, Rio, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Cleverley, Young (this is biggest tossup but i decided on young based on his defensive ability and tracking back but he might not be fully fit) Rooney and RVP.

4-3-3 then De Gea, Rafael, Vidic, Rio, Evra, Jones, Carrick, Cleverley, Rooney, RVP, Kagawa/Welbeck.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> If 4-2-3-1 then De Gea, Rafael, Vidic, Rio, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Cleverley, Young (this is biggest tossup but i decided on young based on his defensive ability and tracking back but he might not be fully fit) Rooney and RVP.
> 
> 4-3-3 then De Gea, Rafael, Vidic, Rio, Evra, Jones, Carrick, Cleverley, Rooney, RVP, Kagawa/Welbeck.


I like the look of the 4-2-3-1 but with Kagawa instead of Young.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Possibly Kagawa was my next choice behind young as i can't see giggs starting again and nani will 100% not start


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'd be surprised if Welbeck doesn't start, merely for his workrate.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Terrible defending from Celtic for the first and third goal.

Looking forward to tomorrows match.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Big one tomorrow :mark:

All eyes on Ronaldo


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'll actually be watching Shakhtar-Dortmund #footballhipster


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Seen people try to downplay Juve's performance. Was 3-0 flattering? Absolutely, but they went to a very difficult place to play against a highly motivated and energetic team and were ruthless. That's the mark of a good team. Also worth noting that 10 of the Juve 11 played at the weekend against Fiorentina whereas Celtic were well rested. They got some breaks from the ref and Celtic's defending but this is a team with quality right through the side and they'll be a difficult opponent for anyone in the competition.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Kudos to Celtic for the first half, real blood & thunder stuff that had the Juve midfield rattled for the most part. In the end they found out that they couldn't bully the Juve backline and didn't have the quality to beat them any other way. Barzagli carrying on his '11-'12 form like a big bossman.

As good as Xavi/ Iniesta & Messi are to watch, there's just something more satisfying in RUTHLESS CL performances away from home.



WWCturbo said:


> To those who said (back in December) that Celtic has more chances than Arsenal to advance to the next round...


I suppose you're right in that both teams had/have the _same_ chance of qualifying, that is, zero.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not sure if Ambrose or Coates :hmm:


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



IncapableNinja said:


> I suppose you're right in that both teams had/have the _same_ chance of qualifying, that is, zero.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Marca rate the united players, Evra rated 8 while Rafael only 6.5 :lmao , more like the other way round


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Didn't see the match but I'm glad to see Juventus defeat Celtic 3-0 away from home. The tie is definitely over.




fpalm at Ibra for getting a red card.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rooney rated higher than RVP, and Ferdinand just a 7/10? :fergie


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pretty much as expected, only thing I didn't expect is how easy it was for Juve. PSG could have finished it in Spain, ref robbed them on the offside goal and the red card for Ibra, which was a soft touch if any touch at all. Yellow at best.

Marca putting Rooney at 9 and Van Persie 8.5? 2 years ago and 2 years from now, probably, no way this season.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man U should be scared of that midfield


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why field Ambrose barely 12 hours after arriving from AFCON? I hope Lennon will learn from that awful experience. SAF Called it "the Acid test". The Special one called it "the game the world has been waiting for". Lets hope us neutrals get a smashing game ! You just have that feeling that Ronaldo is really gonna shine.. I never thought I'd say this... Good luck Utd, you'll need it !


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Shame that the 2 best looking ties of the round are on at the same time tonight. Fucking hyped for Utd/Madrid though. Match depends on how we deal with Ronaldo imo. Deal with him and their threat is very capable of dealing with.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ferguson will probably go with:


De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Jones Carrick Cleverley

Welbeck Van Persie Rooney​


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

conversely, focus all the attention on penaldo and benzema, di maria, ozil are all very capable of punishing a team.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gotta shut down Xabi.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Our defence should be able to stop them from pushing the tie out of reach. Ozil's barely done anything this season. Naturally he'll probably have a years worth of performances tonight. I'm not implying they're a one man team but so many of their goals have come through Ronaldo this season, directly and indirectly. He's by FAR their biggest threat and the key to who goes through. 

2 away goals and no more than a 2 goal deficit and I'll be content of going through from the home leg. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Gotta shut down Xabi.


agreed. not at full fitness though.

my point is if they go down the route of having jones + a full back marking ronaldo at all times, that leaves carrick + possibly rooney vs khedira, alonso and ozil. i know which combination im backing if that's the case. utd need to back one of rafael or evra to stop ronaldo, and have one of the centrebacks to cover, but again that still would leave a hole for a pass. it's an interesting situation.

maicon alone was pretty much able to handle him, despite what neville thinks he saw, clichy struggled a bit but still managed to keep him pretty quiet. worst situation is like his goal vs sevilla, he gets it on the break and powers down the field at incredible pace vs (i assume) evans and rio.

imo how the fullbacks play di maria/ronaldo will go a long way to deciding the game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

yeah not looking forward to evra vs di maria

Also Alonso and Ramos are both 1 yellow away from a suspension


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Positives last night

As I expected the Juve defence were very difficult to beat, it seemed no matter what we threw at them they were just taking it in there stride and as I predicted the night before we were going for the long shots in the hope that we could find the top corner or force Buffon to parry the ball back into the danger area, unfortunately for us the only real time any of our players managed to really get there foot through the ball was Wanyama's first effort in the opening 90 seconds which Buffon pushed out for a corner

As I said last night Lustig and Izaguirre (Or Izzygaray as Lee Dixon likes to call him) were both superb last night, Lustig's diagonal crosses were very dangerous and if he played those kinds of balls in against 99% of other teams it's going to cause havoc but Juve's defence were very organised and handled them really well and Izzy was all over the place (in a good way) when he had the ball, the Juve players just couldn't get the ball of him.

Ambrose was a huge gamble from Lenny and it didn't pay off, think Neil expected Efe to be on a major high after the ACON and thought that would help him through the game but obviously it did not and it doesn't suprise me that he played so poorly, should of been Mulgrew playing in defence instead of him and would of had either Kayal or Ledley playing down the left wing since Samaras wasn't fit 

Think they will be plenty of goals tonight in the Madrid/Utd game, think Madrid will squeeze a 3-2 win tonight.

And to cheer everybody up, here's the Greek Head & Shoulders advert


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> agreed. not at full fitness though.
> 
> *my point is if they go down the route of having jones + a full back marking ronaldo at all times, that leaves carrick + possibly rooney vs khedira, alonso and ozil. i know which combination im backing if that's the case. utd need to back one of rafael or evra to stop ronaldo, and have one of the centrebacks to cover, but again that still would leave a hole for a pass. it's an interesting situation.*
> 
> maicon alone was pretty much able to handle him, despite what neville thinks he saw, clichy struggled a bit but still managed to keep him pretty quiet. worst situation is like his goal vs sevilla, he gets it on the break and powers down the field at incredible pace vs (i assume) evans and rio.
> 
> imo how the fullbacks play di maria/ronaldo will go a long way to deciding the game.


*That's what I'm worried about too. It worked with Fellaini because he doesn't move around the pitch that much. Total opposite with Ronaldo. He'll stretch the game all over the pitch and if we put Jones on him all match then it could easily leave gaps all over the place. I'd have confidence in Rafael being able to do a job against him coming down the left but not at all with Evra if he comes down the right. Maybe prefer to have Evans and Rio double up on him coming down the wing and have Jones ready to fill in at CB for them. Eh. Hope we don't concentrate too much on stopping Ronaldo and remember there's away goals there to be had which are so crucial. Be a huge boost if Pepe doesn't start too. Shame we don't really have anyone who can attack Arbeloa down the left. That's part of the reason why I want Giggs to play because on current form he can get past Arebloa and cause him problems all night. Welbeck's probably more likely and will do a job getting back but he isn't the best down the wing going forward. Probably be Rooney out there anyway if Jones plays. *


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United have to score tonight I think. I can't see them getting a 0-0 and I think Madrid will score at Old Trafford. Really looking forward to it though


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i reckon coentrao is worse defensively than arbeloa. and i dont rate arbeloa as a top class player at all. coentrao is just so bad defensively. basically a winger playing left back. jose is documented as having zero confidence in him as well.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:rvp going to make enaldo shed more tears than when :messi beats him for accolades


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*He should be able to deal with Valencia on current form though.

0-0 draw I'd definitely take.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can see this getting embarassing for Utd, Madrid will turn their game up tonight, I believe.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Even if Madrid turn up for this match, I can't see United getting embarrassed unless they play poorly.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

There is an outrageous difference of quality between the two teams, when Madrid is on top of their game they can destroy anybody.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just found out one of my cousins is going to the game in Madrid tonight. He's not even a United fan, he supports fucking Villa.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

In recent weeks there has no been no problems with the Manchester United side. Defensively, they've kept numerous clean sheets. In attack, they have been extremely dangerous all season. In midfield, Carrick goes from level to level, and Cleverley is picking up vital experience. Their weakness is down the left though, especially if Nani plays as he won't protect Evra as much as required.

I'd predict its something like this for United;

DDG; Rafael Rio Vidic Evra; Jones Rooney Carrick; Valencia RVP Welbeck. Welbeck has been very solid defensively, Valencia did an alright job supporting the play against Everton. Rooney playing deeper would be better than him attempting to attack.

But yeah, they won't struggle. On good form, against a Maddrid side you aren't sure what will turn up.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> There is an outrageous difference of quality between the two teams, when Madrid is on top of their game they can destroy anybody.


i'd hardly say there was an outrageous difference


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think if Madrid play to the best of their capabilities then there won't be much that United can do.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> i'd hardly say there was an outrageous difference


They have a better player at almost every position in the field and you have to remember what they can do when they're on form.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> They have a better player at almost every position in the field and you have to remember what they can do when they're on form.


out of interest what position do you think united are better in?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> out of interest what position do you think united are better in?


Center forward and right back.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Should be an interesting game. 

Madrid are definitely in the best form they've been in all season so far. If you asked me a month ago I would have said United to win no problem. Now not so sure.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Uniteds midfield is vulnerable. I saw Cork and Schniederlin dominate at Old Trafford for large periods of that game. Mind you they have done it to most in the prem, I feel Madrid could really take the match by the scruff of the neck in that area. Yet for some odd reason after saying all that, United on the counter just always seem like they are going to get goals.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

3-1 Madrid. Book it.

Also, 2-1 Dortmund.


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Looking forward to this now, hope we have a good go at Madrid and come back with an away goal for the second leg. They have alot of quality players and with the focus on Ronaldo I hope they don't neglate the other danger men.

Having said that we have our own danger men and with RVP still in good from, Rooney picking it up in the last few weeks there are good signs.

Love European clashes like this, something that was missed last season.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great flag doing the rounds in Madrid atm.



Spoiler: avoid stretching


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm going 2-1 to Madrid, with all to play for at OT.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tie will not finish tonight. No way. There will be no humiliation for either team.

This is the type of game that ends 2-1 though. Let's see.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So fucking hyped for the United/Madrid match,My brother is a hardcore Madrid fan and I am a hardcore fan of United so this should be interesting for both of us.I really want United to win though however I cannot tell what will happen in this match,Just seems unpredictable now I'll only be able to tell when the match starts atleast just not now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I wonder if somewhere Medo's parents are dressed each in a United & Madrid shirt calling for him to decide who to back tonight.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I wonder if somewhere Medo's parents are dressed each in a United & Madrid shirt calling for him to decide who to back tonight.


Speaking of Medo hope he shows up tonight. Gonna be interesting to see his reaction as long as the match doens't end in a draw.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Really looking forward to the United game, and the best thing is I have no idea what will happen


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Real will that's what is gonna happen.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Speaking of Medo hope he shows up tonight. Gonna be interesting to see his reaction as long as the match doens't end in a draw.


Aguero (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Great flag doing the rounds in Madrid atm.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: avoid stretching


Fucking love it.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm going for a two goal Madrid win. 3-1. That doesn't kill the tie at all.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think Real will win, but United will take the lead. I'm going 2-1, with Ronaldo getting a late winner as he did against City in the group stage.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So how many times will ronaldo and di maria dive :fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Journalist from the Mirror is saying Jones and Kagawa are starting


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Will that mean cleverley might not be starting or valencia and either kagawa/rooney will be on the right.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> Journalist from the Mirror is saying Jones and Kagawa are starting


No Valencia then? Can't say I'm surprised.

De Gea
Rafael - Rio - Vidic - Evra
Jones
Rooney - Carrick - Cleverley - Kagawa
Van Persie​Think it'll be pretty close to that, maybe Evans for either Rio or Vidic.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> No Valencia then? Can't say I'm surprised.
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael - Rio - Vidic - Evra
> Jones
> Rooney - Carrick - Cleverley - Kagawa
> Van Persie​Think it'll be pretty close to that, maybe Evans for either Rio or Vidic.



What i'm thinking.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

or it could just be jones and carrick in the centre, then have valencia and rafael doubling up on ronaldo


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't see Fergie going 4-4-2 or 4-4-1-1 in Madrid against Alonso, Khedira & Ozil.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ronaldo shall be left a broken man...

enaldo

Mourinho will resign in shame...

:jose

And United will go on to CONQUER EUROPE.

:rooney :rvp :fergie






FREEDOM!


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I would not leave Valencia out of this game, he could be useful tracking back and helpig out Rafael. I'd even rather keep him in the team than have Cleaverly in.

De Gea

Rafa...Rio...Vidic...Evra
......Jones..Carrick.....
Valencia...........Young.
........Rooney...........
........RVP..............


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Epic post is Epic from irish.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Time is passing so fucking slowly :jose


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK

I'm beyond hyped for this. Titanic match. 

I'll probably never cheer for United like this again.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

While i am looking forward to the Man Utd V Real game tonight like everyone else i can't help but think that the Dortmund V Shakhtar game will be the pick of tonights games. Both teams have some excellent young players that love to attack, even though Shakhtar have lost Willian they still have a host of other good brazilians. Plus both Dortmund and Shakhtar have two of the best AM players in europe at the moment in Gotze and Mkhitaryan.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United XI: De Gea, Rafael, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Welbeck, Jones, Carrick, Rooney, Kagawa, Van Persie.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No Vidic and Welbeck starts enaldo

Please say it's not another injury for vidic. :fergie starting jones, welbeck and evans in this game shows faith and giant cojones.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I had a feeling Vidic wouldn't start. He can't play two games in a week anymore. I don't mind Welbeck starting, he has pace and strength and a lot of energy. The only downside is he's not really a winger and he doesn't have that partnership that Rafael/Valencia have. Still, I think Welbeck can do a good job.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Welbeck:fpalm why him? He can't even keep the ball for to seconds!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If he's not even on the bench could be another knock or setback.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

didnt expect vidic to start, he wouldnt play two games in the space of a few days, surprised about the midfield, carrick is the only natural central midfielder

Vidic has never played back to back games since his injury


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fergie is crazy :fergie Madrid will shit all over that United midfield


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> didnt expect vidic to start, he wouldnt play two games in the space of a few days, surprised about the midfield, *carrick is the only natural central midfielder*


*

:fergie.

Plus side we could have a class 11 out vs reading in the fa cup with the likes of valencia, vidic, ando, cleverley, nani, giggs, hernandez not playing tonight*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOLBECK

Is Welbeck a midfielder now? Both teams not holding back on attack at least. 

This better be a cracker.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Fergie is crazy :fergie Madrid will shit all over that United midfield


How many times has that been said about United and not happened?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I would have prefered anderson or cleverley over Kagawa but fergie knows better than me and perhaps it's a diamond? probably not with real's wide threat.

And shit form or not valencia over welbeck.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sir Alex starting Welbeck, Kagawa, Van Persie and Rooney. A tactical mistake in my opinion. Should be a fun game tonight.


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Really suprised to see Welbeck included. I thought Valencia would be the natural winger and obvious choice due to his pace and tracking back abilities. Fergie must feel Welbeck can do that job, time for Welbeck, Kagawa and Rafael to have the games of their lives.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The team gives me the feeling that it may end up been a bad night as in a romping and not just by the odd goal, what was that yesterday joel about pessimism and united fans :lol


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Souness is such a negative nancy about Utd. Schmeichel talks so much sense. Love the way he keeps referring to Utd as "us" and "we". Best 2 pundits going old Fergie boys :fergie

Positive team selection. Harsh on Cleverly to miss out after the season he's had. Faith in Welbeck and Rafael if Ronaldo stays out left. 2 away goals would be lovely. Pepe not playing is a boost. Varane is boss though. *


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> How many times has that been said about United and not happened?


Plenty of times Hutz but Madrid's midfield is a huge step up from those other teams.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> How many times has that been said about United and not happened?


The 3-0 in January 2009 at OT immediately rings a bell. I remember Giggs being a confirmed starter in midfield and people worrying he was going to be a liability and Chelsea would play us off the park and win the midfield battle. He then turned in a MOTM display and we produced one of our more commanding performances. Never write off United as they say.

Welbeck offers a good workrate to the team and will certainly do a job. That being said I wouldn't have pegged him as a certified starter since for all his problems attacking wise Valencia is still a reliable winger in terms of covering Rafael and working hard off the ball. Be interesting to see if Rooney will be playing deeper with Kagawa further up the pitch or if its the reverse.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Real will not miss Pepe, if Varane plays like he did against Barca:mark:


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Why all the negative vibes around Welbeck? Kid is guaranteed to put one heck of a shift in and he offers more going forward than Valencia has been this season. Not a natural winger but he makes a difference to the team through his work ethic. People forget how crucial Welbeck was to getting them 3 points vs City this season. Being hyped as massive underdogs will help us.*


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Alot of praise for Evans tonight, I still regard Vidic our best defender but I guess he is the next in line.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Settled for watching Shakhtar/Dortmund on a stream, with Real/United on TV. Shall be hard to keep my attention dividied.

As for the negativity around Welbeck, hes been fine for the past few months he has played. Some great performances, some average ones. Its a big game, and I see him stepping up. Charging down at Coentrao I believe, who will have no support.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

got white scrotes vs red scrotes on telly, and dortmund/shakhtar on stream. taison as a direct replacement for willian should be fine.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Horrendous flop from Ramos, really close to a first goal there


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Coentrão almost scored with his right foot? I'm shocked.*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LMAO wake the fuk up united.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I predict Van persie gettin' red card:mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Very lively start to the game from Real Madrid.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid looks incredible so far. WTF was that Ronaldo


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hope for a good game. Can see RvP gettin red now somehwere along the match.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*5 shots in under 6 minutes from Madrid. Strong start.*


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Really pumped for a game, like I have not been for many years. Hope Dortmund does well.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid has been playing extremely well so far, United can't even attempt to attack


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Van Persie :mark:*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

wow i'm suprised Coentrao has started really well(Y)


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Damn, right at the crossbar by Hummels...


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:jose


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*OH SHIT, Welbeck 0-1!

Dammit, come on Madrid :jose*


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WELBECK


all those people laughing about him starting :troll


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking idiots, it shouldn't even been corner:fpalm


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

HOLY SHIT WELBECK


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Anyone who didn't want him starting should not be allowed to celebrate that goal.

:troll


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Out of nowhere. That was Ramos' mistake not trusting Lopez in the corner and leaving Welbeck alone. Ferguson got what he wanted. Can't see it ending this way though, 2-1 Madrid IMO.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I didn't see that goal coming from Welbeck,Good though.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

enaldo WHAT A HEADER


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gorgeous header from Ronaldo. 1-1


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ronaldo hahha yeah.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RONALDO


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck that shit. What a free kick


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BUT WHO WAS DEFENSE patRICE?


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Weidenfeller's positioning for that freekick wasn't ideal at all. Great freekick by Srna, though.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nice from Ronaldo. I still don't know how Ferguson is not changing something because Ronaldo is killing Rafael on the left wing. It's only a matter of time if it stays that way.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So close for Welbeck


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Damn welbeck so close.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Desecrated said:


> Weidenfeller's positioning for that freekick wasn't ideal at all. Great freekick by Srna, though.


Yeah, but still pretty central. Definitely some mistake by Weidenfeller.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

A Srna special:mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RafaeLOL :fergie


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

They cannot handle Ozil and Ronaldo right now


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tyson is such a great player, I have to admit. You've got to be really fast to outrun Pisczeck and he does it practically every time.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Lewandowski!!!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wasn't he suppose to be the best right back in the world?:rock4


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ozil and Ronaldo are on fire tonight.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good laughs at Lewandowski's first shot. Kicks air, and two defenders fall over like it was a '60s action scene. Good play by Gotze, but fuck knows how he picked up the rebound. Poor play by Shakhtar.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Awesome pace to the game right now but Rafael is by far the weakest link in Utd, no way he's even ending 90 minutes if he continues like that, Ronaldo is having fun with him.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

OMFG, Weidenfeller, what is going on, man? Get your shit together! Very lucky to escape from that.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I miss Xabi Alonso 

Really enjoying the match so far. Pretty equal tbf.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a run in by Taison for that attempt. Very lucky to escape that situation though. Should of been a goal. Two great saves by Schmelzer so far.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What the hell was Shakhtar defence doing on Lewandowski's goal:fpalm


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a great first half this has been from a neutral's perspective.

Quickly turned over to the other game just in time for LEWANDGOATSKI's goal:mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

taison>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

not a bad impression on your first shakhtar appearance.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hats off to United for playing brilliantly so far. Wellbeck showing that he is a massive work horse and very much needed in such games. Ozil and Ronaldo are toying with Rafael.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rafael has been really poor.

And how much hangtime did Ronaldo get for the goal? Textbook header.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I was wrong about Welbeck, his been united's best player tonight.


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well impressed with Welbeck so far and also Kagawa, Sir Alex has got it spot on so far. The was starting to get split apart in the last 15 mins or so. Need to be more commanding in the air aswell, Ronaldo has been dangerous in the air. Be good if it was to end at this score but there are more goals to come I feel.

2-2

Rafael has been pretty poor and with him having a booking is risky with him defending against Ronaldo. I hope he doesn't get sent off like he did against Bayern a few years ago.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lucky to make it half time level, probably get smalling on for rafael, as he is on a yellow. Kagawa has struggled to get into the game. perhaps bring cleverley on for another player in the middle of the pitch, so RVP wouldnt have to keep dropping too deep


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

TERMINATOR 2 OST PLAYING AT MADRID LOL


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

only just realised carricachica is playing. invisible and then some.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rooney is having fun for sure, telling the ref when to give yellows must be very hard. No wonder his wage is big.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rafael isn't having a great game, he's been too erratic, getting a stupid yellow booking. I can't fault his effort though as he is trying, unlike Evra who just seems like a spectator in defence at times. We can't risk Rafael in the second half with him on a yellow, maybe bring on Smalling or move Jones to right back.

Welbeck has been our best player so far with Van Persie showing flashes of brilliance. You can tell we miss Vidic though. Every time a ball is whipped in, Madrid look like they're going to score. We're missing that organisation and presence that Vidic offers.

Good to get the away goal though.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid have been pretty dominant . That 1st save from De Gea was world class , still looks shaky at some points .


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Di Maria, Ozil and Ronaldo making United look like amateurs here.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Di maria has been awesome!


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Santana trying to emulate the great Efe Ambrose in this match.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Kagawa looks lost.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Di Maria has clearly been the man of the match out there tonight.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



BANKSY said:


> Kagawa looks lost.


The same with Rooney.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

coentrao has made about 4 fouls and handballed it and he is still to be booked, then rafael and rvp get booked for their first foul


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

But who is attack United?


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That kick save from De Gea was just fucking amazing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

class from costa. why couldn't teams defend like this vs us.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOLVP


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:rvp off the beans on toast.

:xabi the saviour.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Giggs:lol


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mourinho just took off his best player. fpalm


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Van persie ahh shit


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

De Gea has been wonderful tonight


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United are terrible going forward.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LMAO GIGGS


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Di Maria:fpalm what the hell is wrong Mourinho!


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Jones is like a fucking bull.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

2:2 motha****ers. Thank Christ, Hummels!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lol, Rooney so shit.


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good result all in the balance for the return leg.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ref was a fucking joke.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why is the best striker in the Premierleague swinging in a freekick in injury time instead of getting in the box? :rvp

LOL referee, typical Germans :fergie

Lacklustre second half all round. Good performance from United, Madrid were poor in attack.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> LOL referee, typical Germans :fergie


What's typical German (didn't see the game)?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Why is the best striker in the Premierleague swinging in a freekick in injury time instead of getting in the box? :rvp
> .


RVP has improved our set pieces dramatically, hardly scored any last season, but has improved a lot this season


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great result. Can't be unhappy with a draw & an away goal, could have won it a few times. Not bad considering United have an 'outrageous difference' in quality compared to Madrid.

De Gea played great, Welbeck in the first half in particular was great. Well taken goal for each side. Most United fans will be pleased with that one, I'm sure.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



sliplink said:


> What's typical German (didn't see the game)?


Ended the game while United were taking a corner :fergie (this isn't typical of Germans by the way, that's just a Fergie quote)


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Very raw second half for Shakhtar/Dortmund, imo. Douglas Costa looked a beaut every time he got on a run. Great to see a solid Gotze performance too. Felt Bender and Blasz were very poor though, and also thought Reus had a poor game. Went invisible for a long period, wasn't getting chances in. They looked out of shape for a long period in the second half. Canceled out by Shakhtar looking shaky in defence, Rat was exploited by Gotze all night. 

Can't wait for the second leg.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm sure every United fan would have taken a draw before the game started. They're probably in the driving seat, but I still fancy Madrid to score at least once at Old Trafford.


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Was impressed with De Gea today and hope he can continue this form in the next fixture. Welbeck was great and well worth his selection. All in all that is a good result, unlucky not to steal it in the end with RVP shot.

Never seen a ref ending the game before a corner, bit unfair.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good result, I'm happy with that. We defended a lot better second half and created some decent opportunities on the counter attack. Although, Madrid did screw up some of their chances. Welbeck was brilliant throughout and showed a lot of composure on the ball, tracked back when he needed to and had a lot of energy. Van Persie was also great and held the ball well. Rooney was garbage tonight.

Carrick was decent, Jones did his job well but did make a few silly fouls, Rafael was better in the second half and actually made some good interceptions and tackles. Still, he can't be that rash if he starts the second leg. Ferdinand and Evans were complete rocks and Evra did alright overall.

The referee blowing the whistle for full time when it was our corner was a huge WTF!? moment.

Oh and De Gea was in complete beast mode tonight with some of his saves. Two being absolutely top class.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> LOLBECK





Expectnomercy316 said:


> Welbeck:fpalm why him? He can't even keep the ball for to seconds!


:troll

Welbeck along with de Gea were probably the best players for us tonight


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What joke of a ref, great result for united anyway.


----------



## Example

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

De Gea, Welbeck and Jones were all brilliant tonight.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Have people really never seen a ref ending a game before a corner? Not that rare an occurence, seen a few ended the second they are taken too.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rooney was rubbish tonight,He should have been sent off earlier in the match.Van Persie was alright,Kagawa was good too,Jones was defending good but did end up looking like a damn ram in the process. De Gea was the best player in United in this match,Some of his saves were just beautiful.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Desecrated said:


> Very raw second half for Shakhtar/Dortmund, imo. Douglas Costa looked a beaut every time he got on a run. Great to see a solid Gotze performance too. Felt Bender and Blasz were very poor though, and also thought Reus had a poor game. Went invisible for a long period, wasn't getting chances in. They looked out of shape for a long period in the second half. Canceled out by Shakhtar looking shaky in defence, Rat was exploited by Gotze all night.
> 
> Can't wait for the second leg.


Yeah, pretty much agree with this.

Good result away from home for BVB. Good position for the 2nd leg, where they should win.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> *Welbeck:fpalm* why him? He can't even keep the ball for to seconds!





EGame said:


> *LOLBECK*
> 
> Is Welbeck a midfielder now? Both teams not holding back on attack at least.
> 
> This better be a cracker.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great result, although we could have - and SHOULD have - won it with glaring chances for RVP and Giggs. I thought Evans, Ferdinand, Jones and of course DE GEA all had a smashing game. Kagawa looked lost most of the time. Welbeck worked his socks off, well impressed by him tonight. Di Maria, Ozil and Ronaldo (although he wasn't as great in the second half) were different class for Real Madras. Referee was fucking awful though. That was a clear foul on Evra as he was going through, and how he didn't book a couple of their players is a complete mystery. 

Second half is going to be a fucking belter. COME ON!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



I Curry I said:


> Have people really never seen a ref ending a game before a corner? Not that rare an occurence, seen a few ended the second they are taken too.


Yes i have seen it few times.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

just seen the Evra/Varane incident again, dont know how the ref missed that, Varane should have been sent off


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ramos and Varane should have both been sent off. Van Persie got booked for glancing Ramos in the face with the palm of his hand but Ramos gets away with elbowing Evans in the back of the head, deliberately.

Varane stopped a clear goalscoring opportunity and the ref didn't even give a free. We better get a homer ref in the next leg.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sergio Ramos is an utter cunt. I don't care how good the guy is, he's a bonafide wanker.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not pretty, very exhausting and especially in the first half a tad reminiscent of past games where the midfield and attack were so stretched we could barely string passes together and ended up throwing possession away. That being said it was a tenacious, resilient and determined performance which is sometimes what you need in the big away games: going out to not lose the game and have something to take into the second leg was a must and Madrid now have pressure having to get a result at OT.

De Gea & Welbeck were the standouts imo. De Gea was a tad uncertain in the first half on a couple of corners but his shot stopping was at its peak tonight with a genuine world class stop from Coentrao. Second half he was much the same but showed great composure and handling especially from the Alonso attempt which could have been a problem to control. Welbeck worked tirelessly, had immense and immaculate control on the ball, made strong runs, was always available on the ball and looked assured and calm throughout. Well taken goal & unlucky with the second attempt and great run in the second half.

Van Persie was also exceptional in the limited role he had. Lack of service and our style of play being more conservative meant he was forced to be an outlet, control the ball and try and make use of anything he had. Thought his touch and ability to beat a man was excellent tonight and he was unlucky with both attempts in the second half. Did well to not lose his composure on a yellow thanks to Ramos and his cunty antics.

Jones was a rock defending and made some crucial interceptions especially at the death with Ronaldo, though on the ball he was a tad erratic and prone to some lax play and getting himself into bother. For the role he was asked to do you couldn't have asked for more and second half especially he was more reliable on the ball instead of dallying and playing too cautiously in danger situations.

Kagawa had flashes of brilliance. Some nice touches and the little give and go in the first half with Van Persie could have been brilliant if the return touch had fallen better for him. Seemed easily muscled out though and appears relient on beating his man with skill as he can't overpower a defender in a 50/50 tussle. Wasn't hopeless though and looked threatening at times in the final third, just not the sort of player who thrives in the sort of tactics United were utilising tonight.

Confident in the second leg now. Can't see United not scoring at least once and on the evidence tonight there's plenty to be had with this Madrid defence. Fuck Ramos btw. Horrid prick.


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

even though real dominated the second half,united had the biggest chance by van persie.i tihink united is beating madrid on old trafford

and dortmund is gonna qualify further as well


----------



## Biast

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid destroying United, like Punk destroyed Rocky on the mic. :lmao


----------



## CNew2

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

2nd half seemed kinda lackluster, compared to the first half and I agree with everyone else that Rooney was absolutely a waste in this match. Half the time I had completely forgotten he was even on the field until he randomly wound up with the ball.

As for MU possibly deserving a win, I saw quite a few missed opportunities from both sides, coupled with the De Gea wonder-saves I think a draw was a fair result. I'm not sure why they didn't have Ronaldo just continue to attack Rafeal the rest of the game, especially on a yellow card and the fact he treated him like it was amateur-hour. Would've liked to see Madrid get a second to be in a slightly better position, but they can still go into Old Trafford and get a result, but it will be difficult.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Biast said:


> Madrid destroying United, like Punk destroyed Rocky on the mic. :lmao


yeah im so depressed after Madrid destroyed us 1-1, fucking hell thats our season ruined


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Biast said:


> Madrid destroying United, like Punk destroyed Rocky on the mic. :lmao


Yeah, not quite.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Ref was a fucking joke.


i know, how did he miss that penalty against jones?

madrid's end product was terrible. utd defended well, but the amount of stupid shots madrid took was ridiculous. would've probably scored 6 against any other team though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Biast

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> yeah im so depressed after Madrid destroyed us 1-1, fucking hell thats our season ruined


Hey bro, I'm not even a Madrid's fan. I'm just stating the facts. This game reminded me of Chelsea's catenaccio from last year againts Barça...


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Biast said:


> Madrid destroying United, like Punk destroyed Rocky on the mic. :lmao


They fucked United so bad! The humiliation! In their turf! They showed us who was boss!....1-1....And the first goal was from United.....Ahmmm....



Biast said:


> Hey bro, I'm not even a Madrid's fan. I'm just stating the facts. This game reminded me of Chelsea's catenaccio from last year againts Barça...


Lolfacts.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> i know, how did he miss that penalty against jones?


That wasn't a penalty to be fair. Di Maria was going like a train and Jones just used his muscle.


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lucky United.

This is going to be a repeat of Chelsea/Barca last season where the worse team goes through.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> That wasn't a penalty to be fair. Di Maria was going like a train and Jones just used his muscle.


if jones didnt raise his arm to shove di maria away i'd agree.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Biast said:


> Hey bro, I'm not even a Madrid's fan. I'm just *stating the facts*. This game reminded me of Chelsea's catenaccio from last year againts Barça...


You talk about facts but the only FACT is that Madrid didn't destroy anbody. Stop talking shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Really proud of that performances especially defensively and tactically, shame rvp could have won it but it wasn't to be.

Jones, Evans, Rio, Welbeck and De Gea played fantastic. Ref how was that not a foul on evra from varane :shaq

Also some of the posts in here and just on this page ffs.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Biast said:


> Madrid destroying United, like Punk destroyed Rocky on the mic. :lmao


unk2 United were more than a match for Madrid tonight. Although Madrid had the best of the first half, in the second half United had the far better chances.

I thought Madrid would win this by a couple of goals at least, but it seems I both underestimated United and overestimated Madrid.

:downing


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> if jones didnt raise his arm to shove di maria away i'd agree.


Pfft, if that's a penalty then Madrid should've been down to ten men after the Varane foul on Evra. Nine men if you count the Ramos elbow on Evans.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Apparently ManU does no wrong in any of their games. That's what I am getting from this, at least from the United fans.:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Some people coming from under their rocks in here, repeat of the celtic slagging from last night which is a shame because even dwayne a liverpool fan is speaking the truth.

I'd have took any draw before the game.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



CNew2 said:


> Apparently ManU does no wrong in any of their games. That's what I am getting from this, at least from the United fans.:lmao


Someone's new to the section then. United cop more shit off their own fans on here than just about any support.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



CNew2 said:


> Apparently ManU does no wrong in any of their games. That's what I am getting from this, at least from the United fans.:lmao


Oh believe me, United were appalling at keeping the ball. Rooney and Kagawa were just non-factors, and Rafael was run ragged in the first half. Carrick was also way too lethargic on the ball, and some of our play was just down right infuriating in it's negativity.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Pfft, if that's a penalty then Madrid should've been down to ten men after the Varane foul on Evra. Nine men if you count the Ramos elbow on Evans.


i agree with the varane foul yes. didnt see the ramos elbow tbf, but i highly doubt it was deliberate. that's pepe's job.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Biast said:


> Hey bro, I'm not even a Madrid's fan. I'm just stating the facts. *This game reminded me of Chelsea's catenaccio from last year againts Barça...*


Chelsea won that tie, this eza facht.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> i agree with the varane foul yes. didnt see the ramos elbow tbf, but i highly doubt it was deliberate. that's pepe's job.


To be fair I didn't see the Ramos elbow until the replay. Just shows you how much of a horrible cunt the guy really is.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I am aware of this, I was just joking. Just consider it the 'Homer Rule', every fans thinks their team gets shafted and blindly throws it out there, but clearly sees the Homer in every other fan.

I'm not a fan of United, but they held their own, even with Rooney's disappearing act and Rafeal looking like he didn't even belong on the practice squad, at times.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rooney was a bit terrible for most part, well mainly going forward he did his defensive job well.


----------



## Biast

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Gandhi said:


> They fucked United so bad! The humiliation! In their turf! They showed us who was boss!....1-1....And the first goal was from United.....Ahmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Lolfacts.


Lolresults. I don't even care about the result, even if United won 0-5. I'm talking from a football fan perspective. Real Madrid played a 10x more interesting game to watch than United did. Much more possession, double the shots. I'm not saying United played a bad game, they did what they came for. My problem is the way they did it, defending like a minor team which they clearly are not! 

I guess it's because they were visitors. I hope that in Old Trafford, they won't play with all of their man standing in a line in front of De Gea. It will be much better for me at least, 'cause I have to pay to actually watch the match, so I want an incredible performance from both teams, not only from Madrid.

Anyways, will buy the second match as well, I hope it will be at least as good as this one.

Cheers.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> To be fair I didn't see the Ramos elbow until the replay. Just shows you how much of a horrible cunt the guy really is.


we had espn coverage. it took them 5 tries to get a replay that remotely looked like de gea getting the slightest touch on the ball.

i had dortmund/shakhtar (great game) running on my laptop so i may have just missed the replay too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



SJFC said:


> Chelsea won that tie, this eza facht.


Some people in the section still don't grasp the idea of a great defence nullifying the great attack counting for a lot more in the overall context. Was much the same with Celtic vs Barcelona.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> i agree with the varane foul yes. didnt see the ramos elbow tbf, but i highly doubt it was deliberate. that's pepe's job.


looks like a pretty deliberate swing of the arm to me


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Evans showed why he is the number one choice at the back and i hope he keeps it up also jones is starting to open my eyes on the player he could be if stays fit.

Some people should not post in this section woolcock or they don't understand football, strange that the muppets seem to come out in the champions league thread as the prem thread is usual great especially the banter.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> looks like a pretty deliberate swing of the arm to me


cant see how you can prove it to be deliberate enough to send him off. it may have been, but he's not even looking + swinging his entire body.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> we had espn coverage. it took them 5 tries to get a replay that remotely looked like de gea getting the slightest touch on the ball.
> 
> i had dortmund/shakhtar (great game) running on my laptop so i may have just missed the replay too.


I watched it on Sky, although I think all coverage may have come from the same source? I dunno.

All I do know is that they must've showed the score graphic (the one that takes up a quarter of the screen) nearly every 30 seconds, and the amount of replays made me want to choke out the producer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ramos is a twat and he will always do something each game but the elbow never bothered me even if it was him.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I know no-one _really_ expects United to go away to the Bernabeu in the first leg, dominate possession and chances and win by a healthy margin. Or maybe they do, who knows, it's not like they're people you see post often. It was a really solid European result against an evenly matched (or perhaps superior) team, and I think most people see that.

Ref wasn't amazing from either teams perspective, but if he gave a penalty against Jones and gave both Madrid possible red cards, I'd take that happily. Taking into account home teams usually getting a little bit more their way, I'd say it was about even.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Biast said:


> Madrid destroying United, like Punk destroyed Rocky on the mic. :lmao


Not sure if we watched the same game. I think you watched Madrid vs United back in '03.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Evans showed why he is the number one choice at the back and i hope he keeps it up also jones is starting to open my eyes on the player he could be if stays fit.
> 
> Some people should not post in this section woolcock or they don't understand football, strange that the muppets seem to come out in the champions league thread as the prem thread is usual great especially the banter.


I love how he always yells @ :evra


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> I love how he always yells @ :evra



He does it to de gea sometimes or just gives them a look if you're talking about evans, also laughed a little at welbeck yelling at :rooney tonight.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Speaking of Medo hope he shows up tonight. Gonna be interesting to see his reaction as long as the match doens't end in a draw.


_*Well it ended a draw *_


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Very good performance. Tactically we were very smart. Special mentions for Welbeck and De Gea, brilliant showings.


----------



## Biast

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Referee's errors: (at least what I saw)

Againts Madrid: A penalty on Di Maria and the corner from which United's goal came, wasn't a corner, it was a goal kick!

Againts United: Red card for Varane, the corner at the end of the match (the referee should've let them play it out), and a yellow card for Arbeloa and a yellow/redish for Ramos.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Medo said:


> _*Well it ended a draw *_


Honestly who do you want to go through?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

2nd half was pretty boring tbh, ended up paying more attention to Dortmund. Agreed that Varane should of been off but that ramos elbow is never a red. Di Maria should of had a pen as well.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I thought United executed their gameplan brilliantly and were worthy of a draw.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I watched mostly Shakhtar-Dortmund, really good game, Dortmund probably the slightly better side. Neither goalkeeper looked good today though. 

Real-United was good in the first half but the game kind of died off in the last 20-30 minutes minus some counters from Manchester United


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Fantastic Champions League away performance. We would have got battered if played like we were at home. Logic above some people's comprehension I guess. Massive middle finger from the team and certain individuals to their critics. Great defending yet again in 2013 from a calamity of a defence supposedly. That defence has been rocking it this year. Welbeck having another good game and putting in his reliable work ethic. I swear some people cast aspersions about Utd players without ever watching them. De Gea was magnificent and pulled off some world class saves. Evans and Jones justifying their picks too. Only disappointments were Rafael and Rooney. Thought Van Persie was outstanding up top on his own. Hold up play was second to none and he created plenty of chances. Goal would have been the cherry on the cake. Him, Welbeck and De Gea were all outstanding. Kagawa looked lively but he really needs to bulk up. Gets knocked off the ball way too easily. Shit even Evra had a good game bar his lazy back tracking.

Goal was out of this world. Nothing Evra could do about that. That leap is crazy and then the accuracy on the goal. Thought the ref was decent bar the big fuck up on the Varana tackle. Not sure it was a clear red but it was a foul every day of the week. No way that Jones tackle was a foul. That's just using your strength to ease someone out. Didn't think Ramos' elbow was a red either. Annoying how he got two of our players booked for it and didn't get a booking for it himself mind.

Great result. 2-2 would have made me much more confident though. Still confident we'll beat them at home though.*


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

People calling that bit of Jones defending a penalty were watching something very different to me. 

Also, Michael Carrick is just brilliant.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Honestly who do you want to go through?


*Honestly, i don't know, yea this is akward i know but that's the way with me in this special match.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> People calling that bit of Jones defending a penalty were watching something very different to me.
> 
> Also, Michael Carrick is just brilliant.


Goes about his business in the carrick fashion.

I hold my hands up on welbeck who i have defended alot in the past but he was very good tonight and worked his socks off.

Kagawa i'm still not buying though.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Also, shoutout to Welbeck for his performance, thought he was United's best player. He doesn't score a lot like :sturridge but he definitely seems to have dat 'Big Game Mentality,' as seen in the Euros during the summer and for example his man of the match performance against Liverpool recently, if I remember correctly, as well as other games.

He doesn't have a smiley so I will just use another smiley of a guy who also had a 'Big Match Mentality' and you can just pretend he's black







(dat HBK)


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hajduk1911 said:


> I watched mostly Shakhtar-Dortmund, really good game, Dortmund probably the slightly better side. Neither goalkeeper looked good today though.
> 
> Real-United was good in the first half but the game kind of died off in the last 20-30 minutes minus some counters from Manchester United


I thought Pyatov looked fine. Very sturdy on Dortmund's early march. Was only troubled because his defence was very shaky every time Lewandowski got in and bullied them around.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

nice to see de Gea getting the recognition he deserves


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Also, shoutout to Welbeck for his performance, thought he was United's best player. He doesn't score a lot like :sturridge but he definitely seems to have dat 'Big Game Mentality,' as seen in the Euros during the summer and for example his man of the match performance against Liverpool recently, if I remember correctly, as well as other games.
> 
> He doesn't have a smiley so I will just use another smiley of a guy who also had a 'Big Match Mentality' and you can just pretend he's black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dat HBK)



Welbeck, Evans and De Gea all need smileys i mean hendo has 4.

And i agree with you on welbeck does seem to play exceptionally well in the key games kind of like park before last season and before losing his 3rd and 4th lung.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> People calling that bit of Jones defending a penalty were watching something very different to me.












Erm...


----------



## Biast

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

De Gea can't quite convince me. He has some great games and then does some fucking amazing botches (for lack of a better term)... :side:

Valdes saying he is going away in 2014. I smell that Barça will try to buy him this summer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Erm...


Back in the day that's called strength :fergie.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Erm...


never a penalty just strength, i would be fuming if a penalty was given against united for that

something i'd compare it to,


----------



## spezzano2311

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Erm...


Di Maria knew he'd lost the ball and would've just decided to go down. Don't be so naive.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Erm...


This kind of stuff happens all the time. I have seen them given, but at the same time, I haven't. It's one of those decisions where it depends on who's officiating I guess.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Welbeck, Evans and De Gea all need smileys *i mean hendo has 4*.


Only the GOATS get 4 smilies

unk2 :vince2 :rock :bron2 :kobe3 .................... :hendo

Hendo deserves his 4 :hendo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> never a penalty just strength, i would be fuming if a penalty was given against united for that
> 
> something i'd compare it to,



I miss this valencia :jose


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Erm...


I don't get it. One is strong and in control of the situation and the other is Di Maria doing what Di Maria does.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Erm...





united_07 said:


> never a penalty just strength, i would be fuming if a penalty was given against united for that
> 
> something i'd compare it to,


If either were committed in the middle of the pitch, it would've been a different story, which is quite sad. 

You can't say that Jones was contesting for the ball. He's only intention was obstructing Di Maria from getting to the ball.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> I don't get it. One is strong and in control of the situation and the other is Di Maria doing what Di Maria does.


Is that getting pushed in the back off the ball?


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*I don't what the game has come to if people feel that's a penalty. If that was given against your teams then you'd be absolutely fuming and rightfully so. Being much stronger than someone doesn't equal a penalty. Di Maria can see his chance of getting the ball has gone and just gives in.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Is that getting pushed in the back off the ball?


He should hit the weights :torres


Sad isn't it seabs if that was given against arsenal, pool, city or any team in the prem we'd all be laughing at it and how bad a decision well i'd hope most of us would.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Is that getting pushed in the back off the ball?


Di Maria had lost control and Jones had taken over, then Di Maria didn't want to know so he did the typical Di Maria thing. I think Jones was expecting more of a challenge shoulder to shoulder than he got so his arm went out.

A penalty for that would have been ludicrous, but the ref was awful tonight. How Coentrao got through that game without getting booked is a particular mystery. They have every right to be aggrieved about our goal coming from a corner that shouldn't have been one, but not that 'penalty' decision.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Ten years ago that was the sign of a good strong defender.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If a kompany or terry did that to rvp or hernandez etc i wouldn't even bat an eyelid.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










If Brian Kilcline did that and it resulted in a penalty, the ref would probably be in intensive care.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> nice to see de Gea getting the recognition he deserves


About time.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Nice to hear Scheichel giving our defence the credit it deserves since the start of the year too. *


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don't like Schmeichel, but I thought he did a good job as a pundit. Didn't stick with the usual narrative and explained his views well.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Erm...


Could've killed the lad :fergie


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> I don't like Schmeichel, but I thought he did a good job as a pundit. Didn't stick with the usual narrative and explained his views well.


Didn't the BBC stop putting Schmeichel on MOTD back in the day because he was too boring? :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yet they have hansen and shearer :terry.

Hope arsenal can get a similar result against bayern next week.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Didn't the BBC stop putting Schmeichel on MOTD back in the day because he was too boring? :lol


Sounds about right for that crowd. Their 'punditry' is the lowest standard imaginable.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Sounds about right for that crowd. Their 'punditry' is the lowest standard imaginable.


Crooks is entertaining though :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well, any punditry is better than Ian Wright.

I FORT DAT WAS A WELL GOOD GOAL


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wait, what? People are saying the corner for United's goal should've been a goal kick? They definitely didn't show a replay of that.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Biast said:


> Lolresults. I don't even care about the result, even if United won 0-5. I'm talking from a football fan perspective. Real Madrid played a 10x more interesting game to watch than United did. Much more possession, double the shots. I'm not saying United played a bad game, they did what they came for. My problem is the way they did it, defending like a minor team which they clearly are not!
> 
> I guess it's because they were visitors. I hope that in Old Trafford, they won't play with all of their man standing in a line in front of De Gea. It will be much better for me at least, 'cause I have to pay to actually watch the match, so I want an incredible performance from both teams, not only from Madrid.
> 
> Anyways, will buy the second match as well, I hope it will be at least as good as this one.
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah Madrid were pretty dominant but to say they were "destroying" United is an overstatement nothing you've said is a "fact" because even in their own grounds Madrid couldn't get anything but a draw so yeah LOL at your so called "facts".


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid were the only team in it in the first half. United gave a much better account of themselves in the second. Fergie will be delighted with the result but tbh I don't think Mourinho is too disappointed with it either.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Saint Dick said:


> Wait, what? People are saying the corner for United's goal should've been a goal kick? They definitely didn't show a replay of that.


Yea, it came off Kagawa last.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well I guess in a way it cancels out the Varane non-call.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The referee was just poor all night. I could understand how he didn't see the flick off Kagawa but it was still a break for us.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yet they have hansen and shearer :terry.
> 
> Hope arsenal can get a similar result against bayern next week.


Wouldn't that mean they've already conceded an away goal?


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Such a stop. With the bodies in front of him only adding to the difficulty. Incredible save.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That is an incredible save. I missed the first five minutes and only got to see it now. He's a great shot stopper.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Jones was playing like a man possessed. He was treading the fine line without going over it


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Crooks is entertaining though :lol


Crooks makes me feel :evra


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

that muppet Dunphy went on a rant post match with his usual drivel "Rafael and Evans aren't good enough, Rio is past it, De Gea isn't a quality keeper, Rooney is being wasted and Fergie has no faith in him, Carrick was useless".

Does this wanker even watch the games anymore? Just seems like he recycles the same quotes every week, utter bellend.

What a result for Utd over in Spain, given Real were much better first half but Utd had their chances in the 2nd, hitting the woodwork and RVP with a few great chances (how did he not score that one?). Sets up the return leg really well.

Shakhtar/Dortmund looked a good game too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

madrid need a proper striker

neither karim nor the other guy can cut it


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

karim 13 goals 12 assists benzema?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

he has his moments. but today he looked completely out of it

most of the madrid fans I know seem to want him shipped. His attitude often seems to get in the way of progress

Also, Varane has looked like a revelation


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Somebody make a gif with De Gea's flying kick save,The best save in the entire game.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

highlight of today was easily lewanBOSSki's goal


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> that muppet Dunphy went on a rant post match with his usual drivel "Rafael and Evans aren't good enough, Rio is past it, De Gea isn't a quality keeper, Rooney is being wasted and Fergie has no faith in him, Carrick was useless".
> 
> Does this wanker even watch the games anymore? Just seems like he recycles the same quotes every week, utter bellend.


He's right about Rafael.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck United's gonna win now


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Always thought Man Utd stand a strong chance of eliminating Madrid. Don't know where the gulf in class came from as people seem to think. Madrid are slightly superior, but that's about it really although they are yet to hit their stride this season.

Madrid dominated the first half, but their end product was lacking. United, on the other hand looked much more revived in the second half and posed problems for the somewhat 'shaky' Madrid defence especially at set pieces which they've had problems defending all season. They're probably missing both Pepe and Casillas. Not sure why the ref called the game without letting Utd take their corner. Fishy.

Can't wait for the secong leg now.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> I'll see how this goes
> 
> Madrid 1:1 United


:hb

Hopefully we get a pleasing result in Prague tomorrow. At the very least, an away goal would be golden.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*






Damnit somebody needs to make a gif from this.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Even though Madrid drew tonight I still think they will qualify to the quarters. Can't see Man Utd keep a clean sheet so they need to score at least 2 goals which I don't think they will. Second leg should be really very interesting, can't wait.

As for the Shakhtar/Dortmund, pretty much the result I expected. It is a good result for Dortmund. Expect them to qualify now.



T-C said:


> Such a stop. With the bodies in front of him only adding to the difficulty. Incredible save.


That was amazing.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Unless it goes to penalties. enaldo


----------



## kusksu

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hope the english media finally relaxes a bit on De Gea. He's been playing great the last few months IMO, and was easily MOTM today. 

Pretty happy with united performance, although the first half was hard to watch. Honestly think we had more 'good' chances in the second half then Madrid who seemed to lose steam.

Also Jones has to be first team from now on. Gave us something we've been lacking in the middle of the pitch for so long. Wouldn't mind seeing a partnership of him, cleverly and anderson in the middle of the pitch, although Carrick has been solid this year.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I put a bet on a draw and 1-1 : Don't know why people underestimated Man Utd so much beforehand.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

1-1 is a bad result for Arsenal man.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal would have to play a Bayern reserves side and hope to not have them get that away goal. Bayern will punish them at the Allianz, so Arsenal's best hope is to boss the Emirates leg, win by 3 goals, and park dat bus in Munich.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great performance. Could have killed it with some chances at the end. Some superb individual displays. De Gea, Evans, Jones, Welbeck were just absolutely phenomenal. 

Rafael was so poor in the first half. Abysmal. Cue everyone labeling him our weakness, liability, not good enough etc. and throwing his fantastic season out the window. He improved in the second half, but just looked nervous all night. Not like him.

Rooney was fucking shocking. Was carried by the other 10 players. Just fucking amazing how bad he can be. Kagawa was poor enough too, had some lively moments but faded as he has in so many games.

Very winnable tie now. We should fancy ourselves against anyone in Old Trafford.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rooney, Kagawa and Rafael were our weakest players on the night. Valencia was absolutely dogshit when he came on too, literally contributed nothing. As much shit as I give him, I'd love for us to be playing Nani over Valencia right now. Welbeck will definitely end up being a cult hero at United, he was superb last night. De Gea made several fantastic saves, the pick of them being the one from Coentrao in the first few minutes and the other one from him with his feet. Evans and Rio have both had great seasons and that continued here. Jones continuing his first half from Everton too. Fully expected to get battered in the possession stats but I'm encouraged by the amount of chances we got, RVP could have gotten a couple along with Giggs pissing about near the end when he would have been better off smashing it like it was Imogen Thomas.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Meant to say it in my first post after the game, but do the United lads on here think last night emphasised what Cleverley brings to the team? In the first half especially it felt like many a game at Anfield where the midfield and attack were so spread out we'd concede possession quickly because no-one was about for a simple pass. Cleverley constantly looking for the ball and making runs has meant in big away games this season that hasn't been as evident and it just occurred to me last night that the minute he was out of the team the midfield and attack looked more disjointed first half, although by the second half as the game became more open we improved in that area.

Jones was a tad wasteful at times on the ball, though he's young and energetic so that's expected. What impresses me most is he has that drive and hunger to win a ball back and redeem for a mistake. I remember in the second half he miscontrolled a ball on the halfway line, but then tracked back and won the ball of the Madrid player as they got near the 18 yard line. Reminds me of Cleverley in that both can give the ball away but always work hard off of the ball to atone for an error and give us a pressing advantage and workrate we've missed since Fletcher hit his peak a few seasons back.

Old Trafford hasn't been the fortress it was for so long in Europe recently, but I'd fancy United's chances against that Madrid defence.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'd much rather have seen Cleverley out there based off his recent form, than Kagawa. Cleverley is a very CLEVER footballer (hehe) and whilst I don't think he'll be world class or anything like that, he's starting to show he belongs at a high level.

He still doesn't excel at any skill though haha. Like I said though, he's a smart footballer and works very hard, so that'll do.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah he moves the ball quickly and shows a sign of confidence in making himself available for every ball. Just refreshing to see a bit of bite and graft in the midfield off the ball which we've been sorely lacking for a while. I appreciate Carrick's game is more suited to reading and intercepting instead of putting a foot in, but it can be a tad irritating sometimes to see him be light in the tackle and almost letting people glide past him for fear of putting a tackle in. Cleverley and Jones give us some bite and tenacity in fighting for every ball which can be so crucial in winning the midfield battle.

He may not become one of the great midfielders to have ever worn the shirt, but he looks to be likely to securing a regular position and who should amount to a very dependable, reliable and handy player.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I have always said he'll be the equivalent of Nicky Butt, in terms of capability to step in when needed whilst never quite being a Scholes/Keane.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Saint Dick said:


> He's right about Rafael.


LOLWUT. lolololololololololololol. not sure if srs? :kobe

Rafael's had a fantastic season, best RB in the Prem so far. Sure he had a crap first half, but that aside, he's been brilliant all season.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Vader13 said:


> I have always said he'll be the equivalent of Nicky Butt, in terms of capability to step in when needed whilst never quite being a Scholes/Keane.


That seems like a fair assessment based on what we've seen so far. Good potential, handy player, brings a lot to the team, appears to link up well with Carrick and Anderson which presents versatility and always there to do a job for the team.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah i'd much rather see a 3 man midfield of Carrick, Jones and Cleverley in the 2nd leg, i was surprised he didnt start yesterday


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Any predictions for tonights Europa League games? Maybe the racists get beaten by Zenit? Will probably watch Newcastle vs Metalist Kharkiv. Watched a fair few Newcastle games over the past few weeks and have found them enjoyable.

Tottenham 1-0 Lyon. Lyon aren't in great form from what I've seen. 
Zenit 2-1 Liverpool. 
Sparta Prague 1-3 Chelsea.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> LOLWUT. lolololololololololololol. not sure if srs? :kobe
> 
> Rafael's had a fantastic season, best RB in the Prem so far. Sure he had a crap first half, but that aside, he's been brilliant all season.


You'd be better off skipping over comments like that. I rarely bother with people who don't have a clue what they're on about.

Which is probably why I never talk to you.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well Suarez will feel at home in St Petersburg 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> Yeah i'd much rather see a 3 man midfield of Carrick, Jones and Cleverley in the 2nd leg, i was surprised he didnt start yesterday


I suspect that's how we'll line up. With RVP, Rooney and Welbeck as the front 3. Could also see Smalling coming in for Rafael unfortunately.

Cleverley has came on very well this season but I still he's very weak when we're not in possession, whereas Jones is an animal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> I suspect that's how we'll line up. With RVP, Rooney and Welbeck as the front 3. Could also see Smalling coming in for Rafael unfortunately.
> 
> Cleverley has came on very well this season but I still he's very weak when we're not in possession, whereas Jones is an animal.


Yeah Rafael, along with RVP, are 1 yellow away from a suspension, so you dont want a player who is too cautious going into tackles


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Vader13 said:


> You'd be better off skipping over comments like that. I rarely bother with people who don't have a clue what they're on about.
> 
> *Which is probably why I never talk to you.*


:jordan :kobe :jay :bron3


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Fully agreed on Vader and WOOLCOCK's points about Cleverly. I'm a big fan. Don't get the criticism of him defensively either. Puts some great challenges in and will always put a shift in getting back as well as going forward. End product is lacking a bit too often right now but that should come with games under his belt. There was this guy at one of the Utd matches this season sat in front of me on his own that fucking HATED Cleverly with a passion. Got more excited if Cleverly gave the ball away than when we scored.

Kagawa's worth sticking with but god he needs to bulk up if he wants to make it at Utd. Can see him bringing Cleverly in for the 2nd leg, maybe in place of Jones if we really go for it and playing a winger instead of Kagawa and keep Rooney in the middle. Welbeck on the right and Young or Giggs would fit. Of course Cleverly would also fit in there and keep Jones/Carrick behind.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Does United ever play Kagawa in the middle? Or is he always shunted out wider?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

for such a big fan you spelt his name wrong 5 times.

in fact it's amusing to see how many times cleverley gets misspelt. it's not even that bad. blaszczykowski i can understand.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Rush said:


> Does United ever play Kagawa in the middle? Or is he always shunted out wider?


he played in the middle yesterday, but yeah he has rarely played in his normal position, but that probably difficult what with Rooney and RVP in the team


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> for such a big fan you spelt his name wrong 5 times.
> 
> in fact it's amusing to see how many times cleverley gets misspelt. it's not even that bad. blaszczykowski i can understand.


*:downing

I've been spelling it that way for like a year now and I never realise I keep getting it wrong. Wrong it shall stay!*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Seabs is just doing a Merse tribute. Needs more Eeewubanks Blake though.

Yeah Seabs there are numerous nutters at games. I had one guy to the side of me in the 3-1 victory over Spurs at OT in the 09/10 season. Guy slandered every misplaced pass whilst bemoaning any simple possession football as being unadventurous. If we hadn't of won I could have seen him getting a slap at some point because there were a few psycho looking K Standers getting progressively pissed off with his whining.

Cleverley is still coming along but he has the off ball game of hardwork and making a bid to win every loose ball to compensate for his inconsistent final ball. He moves the ball well in a Flamini esque way and is constantly making good runs into an attacking third and spreading the play well. Feel like he has the defensive and pressing game to makeup for not being Scholes esque in his passing or vision.

Kagawa is just a bit limited in our play. A 4-2-3-1 with him in the middle of the 3 behind Van Persie feels like the only way he could be played regularly in a more central position, but that means we'd have to play Rooney on the left of the 3 and play with one winger which would mean Valencia/Welbeck/Young fighting for a place and Hernandez out of favour. He's skillful and had some good link up play last night in spells, but it is worrying that he seems to be relying on turning a defender first time with his touch as he seems to lose any 50/50 tussle over the ball. Doesn't help that he prefers playing through the centre and United with the current wingers and philosophy will always try and play it out wide and use Rafael and Evra as extra width to stretch a defence.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> for such a big fan you spelt his name wrong 5 times.
> 
> in fact it's amusing to see how many times cleverley gets misspelt. it's not even that bad. blaszczykowski i can understand.


or Piszczek



united_07 said:


> he played in the middle yesterday, but yeah he has rarely played in his normal position, but that probably difficult what with Rooney and RVP in the team


yeah true. just seems like he's never going to be as good as he can be while out wide.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

piszczek is a piece of pisz.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I actually think Kagawa’s best performances, outside of the Everton game, have came when he’s been on the left, which is also where I’ve always seen him developing here. The rotation probably isn’t helping him, but at times there have been no excuses. The West Ham FA Cup game comes to mind, I swear the ball just bounced off him every time. He’s better than what he’s shown us this season. I think he’ll come good though.

A lot of fans can embarrass themselves, particularly in the middle of games with emotions running high. I was in the Stretford End for the first leg of the Arsenal semi final in 2009 and I swear the abuse Ronaldo was getting was shocking. “Lazy cunt”, “Fuck off to Madrid”, “overrated wanker”, the lot. All the while the guy getting all the love was Tevez.

Funny how things change.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United were good last night i thought.Not world beater's but still very good.David De Gea was MOTM IMO tho


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> I actually think Kagawa’s best performances, outside of the Everton game, have came when he’s been on the left, which is also where I’ve always seen him developing here. The rotation probably isn’t helping him, but at times there have been no excuses. The West Ham FA Cup game comes to mind, I swear the ball just bounced off him every time. He’s better than what he’s shown us this season. I think he’ll come good though.
> *
> A lot of fans can embarrass themselves, particularly in the middle of games with emotions running high. I was in the Stretford End for the first leg of the Arsenal semi final in 2009 and I swear the abuse Ronaldo was getting was shocking. “Lazy cunt”, “Fuck off to Madrid”, “overrated wanker”, the lot.* All the while the guy getting all the love was Tevez.
> 
> Funny how things change.


Dread to think what abuse valencia and nani have been getting recently especially nani over the last 12 months or so.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> I actually think Kagawa’s best performances, outside of the Everton game, have came when he’s been on the left, which is also where I’ve always seen him developing here. The rotation probably isn’t helping him, but at times there have been no excuses. The West Ham FA Cup game comes to mind, I swear the ball just bounced off him every time. He’s better than what he’s shown us this season. I think he’ll come good though.
> 
> A lot of fans can embarrass themselves, particularly in the middle of games with emotions running high. *I was in the Stretford End for the first leg of the Arsenal semi final in 2009 and I swear the abuse Ronaldo was getting was shocking. “Lazy cunt”, “Fuck off to Madrid”, “overrated wanker”, the lot. All the while the guy getting all the love was Tevez.*
> 
> Funny how things change.



I was at OT Valentines a few years back for City V United and when Rooney tried too pass the ball first time out wide and sliced it i started roaring "take the fat cunt off" about 6 seconds later he scored THAT goal.I was a little sheepish !


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

All this talk about United and spelling names and yet nobody is getting hyped up for the Europa League? :blatter



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> LFC team v Zenit: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Carragher, Skrtel, Allen, Henderson, Gerrard, Sterling,
> Downing, Suarez.
> 
> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> LFC subs v Zenit: Jones, Coates, Lucas, Borini, Shelvey, Suso, Wisdom.


Strong team :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> for such a big fan you spelt his name wrong 5 times.
> 
> in fact it's amusing to see how many times cleverley gets misspelt. it's not even that bad. *blaszczykowski i can understand*.


I just spell it as Kuba and call it a day.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not too sure how serious I want Chelsea to take it tonight. Shame people like Lukaku and De Bruyne are out on loan though. Maybe a start for Marin?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

why in God's name would JUAN start today

seriously, why


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> why in God's name would JUAN start today
> 
> seriously, why


Lampard as well? The guy is 34 give him a rest ever once in a while.

And our bench is damn poor. Benayoun and Oscar the only attacking options.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Because it's an important competition that everyone should be honoured to be involved in.

I've never seen a Metalist game in my life so have idea if we should be favourites or not :hmm:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Arsenal lose against Bayern, will they join the Europa League? or have they changed it!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

They lose, they're out. 

Thank god. It's bad enough that teams who finish 3rd move into the Europa League.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> If Arsenal lose against Bayern, will they join the Europa League? or have they changed it!


No, don't remember that being the case before. The only way to get from The Champions League to the Europa is finishing 3rd in your group. After that you lose and you're out.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:suarez2 having a WOAT game. Should have at least two away goals by now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Suarez could have just tapped that in quite easily, but for some reason he tried to do a flick and missed from inside the six yard box


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Unnecessary to play with Lampard and Mata, but Lampard is closing on the club record so it's fine with me. Now that he's 90% staying in the club I'm more relaxed about it but would still be nice to see him breaking it in the near future, needs only 4 IIRC.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> If Arsenal lose against Bayern, will they join the Europa League? or have they changed it!


*:downing that's never been the case.*


WWE_TNA said:


> Dread to think what abuse valencia and nani have been getting recently especially nani over the last 12 months or so.


*Deserved abuse is fine. It's fans who constantly have a go at players doing well if they make one little mistake that piss me off. Young was getting some pretty strong abuse from around the stadium when he gave the ball away last game I went (Newcastle).*


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> Unnecessary to play with Lampard and Mata, but Lampard is closing on the club record so it's fine with me. Now that he's 90% staying in the club I'm more relaxed about it but would still be nice to see him breaking it in the near future, needs only 4 IIRC.


4 to tie. 5 to make it his own. He should get there before the end of the season. I can't wait till he does it.

Don't know what to make of the team. I guess we don't have a massive game next (Brentford at home), so we can kinda mix starters and subs in both games. Would like to win Europa. Seriously.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gonna give Reina some praise because he deserves it today, kept us in this game, sadly I've seen this happen all before and Suarez's misses WILL cost us.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hannover still with a draw at Machatljoöasjosjkala. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How many appearances Meireles had in Fenerbahce so far? Red cards, spitting on referees, what happened to him since last year.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Irish commentator just called Suarez "Johnston" :kenny WOAT commentator, he once called three players "Downing" in the space of 20 seconds, a player made a cross-field ball to Downing and he called them both "Downing." 

Also, Suarez's miss :kenny

Hulk :wilkins


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Incredible strike by Hulk :cena2


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Damn - :hogan Finally doing something close to show that he's worth half the money they paid for him.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Torres WOATing as per usual.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking hell Hulk and now it's 2.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

8*D


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Sadly I've seen this happen all before and Suarez's misses WILL cost us.


:downing


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And out of Europe we go


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hulk should never have joined Zenit, shit club in an unattractive league with racist fans.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Liverpool need a way goal.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Srdjan99 said:


> Hulk should never have joined Zenit, shit club in an unattractive league with racist fans.


You mean a big club in a prestigious city and a fastly developing league?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao suarez up to his usual tricks


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Suarez :lol you fucking cunt


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOLerpool


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Playing Mata as the sole playmaker in the midfield with Lampard and Ramires as defensive is not a wise move. You can clearly see the lack of motivation. Better to focus on the league based on this first half.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gutless, rubbish or both.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

One of these days Liverpool won't embarrass themselves and then *I* will laugh and *you* will cry and it will be glorious forever :skip


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> One of these days Liverpool won't embarrass themselves and then *I* will laugh and *you* will cry and it will be glorious forever :skip


Don't worry it's not as if it's the only thing you have left to play for

:jordan


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Torres is a joke of a footballer.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Do you think Chelsea will sell him in the summer? he hasn't done anything all season!


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Don't worry it's not as if it's the only thing you have left to play for
> 
> :jordan


http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/matchday/fair-play.html

Clearly you haven't been keeping up to date with the Fair Play League Table :skip


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/matchday/fair-play.html
> 
> Clearly you haven't been keeping up to date with the Fair Play League Table :skip


Not top of that either i see :torres


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not top of that either i see :torres


:downing


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We should shoot him in the summer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



God™ said:


> We should shoot him in the summer.


:nando


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao He just had a shot that went out for a throw in.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

"Apart from the opening 5/10 minutes it was a near perfect away performance"

:brodgers


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Do you think Chelsea will sell him in the summer? he hasn't done anything all season!


Aside from ruining the rotation of the team he hasn't done anything in any season TBH. Biggest flop in PL history if you consider his wages. Only hope is to beg Atletico to take him back or something. He CAN'T stay another season.

EDIT -


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oscar the European specialist.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ARRIVE

BOSS

LEAVE

:bosscar2


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

OSCAR, the man who shoots everytime he gets the ball:gnev


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Liverpool

hahahahahahhahhahahahahahahah


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Damn, those Oscar's just can't stop shooting today.

:side:

Come on Newcastle lets have it.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> BREAKING: Brad Friedel starts for Tottenham tonight That cunt is so old he still owes Jesus 5 Gold Coins


ZThis one IS briliiant )


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> OSCAR, the man who shoots everytime he gets the ball:gnev


You don't know anything.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Ya beautyyyyy


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> You don't know anything.


I like him his a good player, but you gotta admit he shoots alot.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hate the low camera angle at White Hart Lane used for european games. Ironically, it makes it look like Highbury.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> "Apart from the opening 5/10 minutes it was a near perfect away performance"
> 
> :brodgers


Well if that was 'near perfect' for Rodgers, we have major problems


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bale :lol Gervinho would of scored that :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol, Bale missing an open goal. That was poor.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Napoli:fpalm, what's up with Italian teams in EL?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ronaldo-esque freekick from Bale


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gervinho would of scored that as well :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> I like him his a good player, but you gotta admit he shoots alot.


He shoots at the edge of the box. Nout wrong with that when you're a long range shooter.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Don't tell me Bale has fucking scored again? Getting a bit worried now at how good he has become and potentially how good he could get in the future :delrio


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just me or did that Bale free-kick seem to move in slow motion :lol

If I was taking a shot everytime this commentator on the Newcastle game made a joke about us being French I'd have passed out by now


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If we lose this tie by the odd goal then that Linesman needs to face a firing squad. Shocking decision.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wow, what a goal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

what a goal!

1-1


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLY SHIT


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Holy fuck what a strike :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How sweet did he hit that? Goddamn!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Uh la la, what a strike that was!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Umtiti:mark: never heard of him before but:mark:


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

He'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why can holtby play but Sturridge couldn't.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Schalke are in the Champions League.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:Cisse

Oh fuck off


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Norwegian's referee's fucking sucks!!!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

UEFA can burn in hell for this bullshit.

St James' SCREWJOB.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BALEBALEBALEBALEBALE


:lmao


----------



## CGS

Fucking gareth Bale. Such a boss


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WOW WEE!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That boy Bale


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arshavins better.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That was class. Worryingly Bale has scored every Spurs goal since Dempsey's last minute equalizer against United. Can we please have someone else step up and score? Please?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Someone, somewhere is collecting a massive win on a 0-0 correct score bet. It's incredible, I refuse to believe 3 officials at this level can be so bad at their jobs. 

Norway is a disgrace to Europe for producing these clowns :avit:


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Don't tell me Bale has fucking scored again? Getting a bit worried now at how good he has become and potentially how good he could get in the future :delrio


:delrio

And HOLY FUCK at Lyon's goal :wilkins


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It ain't gonna be a good summer for Spurs:fergie


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Magsimus said:


> Someone, somewhere is collecting a massive win on a 0-0 correct score bet. It's incredible, I refuse to believe 3 officials at this level can be so bad at their jobs.
> 
> Norway is a disgrace to Europe for producing these clowns :avit:


Just seen them, the first goal is ludicrous. Latest flag I've ever seen and a complete joke of a decision.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a wonderful display by Bale.

In terms of us (Liverpool), very disappointed. Suarez had three great opportunities before we conceded two goals and just couldn't put them away. He cost us the game. We can defend if our life depended on it though. Reina had a great game, that's the only positive really.

Don't see us turning the tie around.

FML.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



IncapableNinja said:


> He'll sleep well tonight.


*Best feeling as a forward when you strike a ball like that. Fuck bicycle kicks and volleyball free kicks. Feels the best when you connect with it like that. Regardless where it goes most of the time actually. Doubley sweet when it ends up there.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

He's a LB Seabs which makes it even more awesome.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/matchday/fair-play.html
> 
> Clearly you haven't been keeping up to date with the Fair Play League Table :skip


"We can now add ze Fair Play Trophy to our cabinet alongside Top 4, Ball Possession, Moral Victory, and Financial Stability trophy." :wenger


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Roberto Carlos played LB.*


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*








*0-1 *

















wens


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gareth fucking Bale.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

im starting to think this gareth bale lad is pretty good


----------



## CNew2

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I didn't get to see any of these Europa League games, what exactly happened with Newcastle?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

from the gif I'm gonna assume that's Michel bastos with the left foot rifle. Has done that a bit in the past


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> from the gif I'm gonna assume that's Michel bastos with the left foot rifle. Has done that a bit in the past


Umtiti. Bastos is on loan at Schalke.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i have no idea who he is but a black left back with a left foot volley is bastos territory.

totally forgot bastos left too.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> from the gif I'm gonna assume that's Michel bastos with the left foot rifle. Has done that a bit in the past


Some random left back who was being a dirty cheat all game. Doesn't take anything away from that strike though. He'll never strike a ball sweeter.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Boring as match but glad Chelsea won


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

bad day for the German clubs in the Europa League meanwhile a fantastic day for the Russian clubs

One thing I like about the Europa League is its pretty open compared to the CL where realistically only a handful of clubs can win it. The group stage of the Europa League is a little dragged out though, too many clubs and the bigger teams use weakened sides but you see them field stronger teams in the knockouts. They should just make it a straight knockout format and no longer accept "CL losers" into the tournament. Also might help to have the winner of the EL gain access to the following seasons Champions League


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

A victory and the all important away goal. Hopefully Rafa starts Ba in the home leg and we can work up a comfortable cushion to progress.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Bale used Ronaldo's free kick taking on the first goal*


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> A victory and the all important away goal. Hopefully Rafa starts Ba in the home leg and we can work up a comfortable cushion to progress.


Ba won't play for us in the Europa league as he is cup tied.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

which makes Ba not starting last weekend even more baffling

what the fuck rafa


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I sure hope the PL top teams all get two properly good midfielders in the summer, as it is embarrasing to see them play in europe... Its worse than last year when chelsea parked the bus, united dropped out to minor teams, city and arsenal were poor. In pretty much every game in europe and in the UK the 6 biggest teams in the PL keep on letting lower team dominate them. Its no wonder considering Fergie just love buying strikers, wingers and keepers. Chelsea keep on using miudfielders without any ballretantion skills whatsoever, arsenal are getting worse every year, city sold good players and replaced them with poor, liverpool hasnt been liverpool for years. I want the PL to be the best league, but at the moment Im not even sure its the 3th best league in europe.. The midifeld is key to dominating games, start buying good players and not one trick players!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Am I still getting laugued at for saying Bale's the best in the league.

He's outrageous.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



God™ said:


> Ba won't play for us in the Europa league as he is cup tied.


Fucking Newcastle.

If they get eliminated, does he become eligible?


----------



## CGS

Irish Jet said:


> Am I still getting laugued at for saying Bale's the best in the league


Yes 8*D

Don't think anyone had ever disputed him being one of the best in the league, but THE best player? There are still a few players in the league I would take over him first


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Fucking Newcastle.
> 
> If they get eliminated, does he become eligible?


no


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bale best in the league? Well, there is van Persie, Mata, Wilshere (YES!), Aguero, Tevez, Toure, Suarez, and who else? One of the best. Absolutely, on present form. The best? Not until he does it for longer, much consistently.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't compare any. They're all different players. No one in the Premier League can do what Bale does, the power he shows late on in games as well as through out, to easily beat his man with raw power and strength and then still manage to score is unrivalled. Do I think he's the best in the Premier League? Not really, but he is up there with the best. I wouldn't even be able to tell you who is the best because the ones up there as "the best" all have different qualities.

Wilshere? Come off it. Barcelona B is full of players like him.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking hell, did you watch the Barca game?


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wilshere is the most overrated player in the PL, he's a light version of Leon Britton. As for best player it has to be one of Suarez, Bale, RVP or Mata. 

Edit: Special mention to Sandro, he was a beast before getting injured.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Wilshere is the most overrated player in the PL, he's a light version of Leon Britton.


It's because he is English. THE SAVIOR OF ENGLISH FOOTBALL.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol @ Wilshere. :lol

Out of interest, if you guys had to create a Premier League XI, what would it look like?


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wilshere??? :lmao

Probably Bale ahead of RVP and Mata.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I just think there are other "Matas" in the world. Go to Spain and there are many his type. I love Mata, I really do, would love him here at Spurs. Just something about Bale.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This is hilarious. You guys talking how Wilshere is so overrated and yet you talking about how Bale is the best player in league:fpalm how many times has he played like this? since United game, where the hell was he at the beginning of the season. He is great player but every time he is in a good form people talk about Bale being the best player in the League. Walcott has had more goals and assist yet nobody mentions him...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> This is hilarious. You guys talking how Wilshere is so overrated and yet you talking about how Bale is the best player in league:fpalm how many times has he played like this? since United game, where the hell was he at the beginning of the season. He is great player but every time he is in a good form people talk about Bale being the best player in the League. Walcott has had more goals and assist yet nobody mentions him...


He's always had it in his locker. He's having that break out season that was promised when he scored a hattrick at the San Siro, Just the fact he is now scoring and winning us games the way he is he's being spoke about. I don't see the problem. Of course when he's in good form people will talk, if he wasn't in form why would people talk? It's like van Persie, when he was scoring goals for fun people were talking. He probably scored last game, I genuinely can't remember but it doesn't seem like he's been the one scoring Man Utds goals and the main man the past few weeks.

You're comparing Walcott to Bale? using the "goals and assists" stat. The fact no one mentions him is because as a footballer, he's rubbish. Superb pace, a good finish on him, that's it. You're telling me if AVB went up to Wenger tomorrow and said in the summer we will give you Gareth Bale if you give us Theo Walcott, Wenger and every Arsenal fan would say no thanks? :lol


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You gotta a point


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's dumb to compare assists, because they rely on another player converting the chance. For example:

Let's say Player A crosses in 3 beautiful balls that flash across the face of goal and each time a player dives in and just can't reach them.

Player B passes to his teammate in the middle of the pitch. His teammate then runs towards goal, beating 4 men before slotting home.

Player B gets an assist despite hardly contributing to the goal or creating the chance at all. But he still gets an assist. Player A sets up 3 fantastic chances but because no one could convert them, he gets no assist.

It's a flawed system is basically what I'm saying.

*Edit:* Great post Cookie Monster.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Jordan Rhodes was in the Prem, you wouldn't even know who Gareth Bale was!! With Bentley's crossing ability he's about to get a whole lot more clinical. Look out!!:avit:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lol @ Wilshere. :lol
> 
> Out of interest, if you guys had to create a Premier League XI, what would it look like?


GK: De Gea

RB: Zabaleta
CB: Rio (Footballing reasons, Roy? Pfff...)
CB: ? (Can't think of another stand-out centre-back.)
LB: Baines

CM: Carrick
CM: Fellaini
CM: Mata

RW: Bale
LW: Suarez
ST: Van Persie


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I also struggled to pick out some realistic centre backs so I couldn't bother in the end. But:

Lloris
Zabaleta - CB - CB - Baines
Sandro - Carrick
Mata
Bale - van Persie - Suarez​


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> GK: *De Gea*
> 
> RB: Zabaleta
> CB: Rio (Footballing reasons, Roy? Pfff...)
> CB: ? (Can't think of another stand-out centre-back.)
> LB: Baines
> 
> CM: Carrick
> CM: Fellaini
> CM: Mata
> 
> RW: Bale
> LW: Suarez
> ST: Van Persie


While he's a good keeper, he makes way to many mistakes to be called the best keeper in the league Begovic, Cesar or Vorm for me. I would probably swap Carrick with either Sandro, Dembele or JDG and put Ashley Williams or Kompany next to Rio.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

After some thought:

* GK:* Hart

*RB:* Zabaleta *CB: * Vidic *CB:* Kompany *LB:* Baines

*CDM:* Yaya Toure *CDM: * Dembele

*RW:* Mata *CAM:* Suarez * LW:* Bale

*ST:* Van Persie

I didn't really want to put in Vidic or Kompany, but who else is there that's been good enough?


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> After some thought:
> 
> *GK: Hart
> 
> RB: Zabaleta CB: Vidic CB: Kompany LB: Baines
> 
> CDM: Yaya Toure CDM: Dembele
> 
> RW: Mata CAM: Suarez LW: Bale
> 
> ST: Van Persie*
> 
> I didn't really want to put in Vidic or Kompany, but who else is there that's been good enough?


Yaya has been pretty mediocre this season, shouldn't be anywhere near a PL 11 this season


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Yaya has been pretty mediocre this season, shouldn't be anywhere near a PL 11 this season


He's still good though. I think him and Dembele would be a superb partnership. Who would you put in instead out of interest?


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> He's still good though. I think him and Dembele would be a superb partnership. Who would you put in instead out of interest?


Fellaini, he's been immense this season, eventhough he has slowed down slightly.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Fellaini, he's been immense this season, eventhough he has slowed down slightly.


He has, but hasn't he been playing further forward as a second striker most games? Would he slot back in there and play as well? It would be interesting to see, I know he played there previously.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> He has, but hasn't he been playing further forward as a second striker most games? Would he slot back in there and play as well? It would be interesting to see, I know he played there previously.


Yep you're right, but as you said he has played there previously, and with his physical presence i don't think it would be a problem. An other option could be Leon Britton, but he obviously isn't as big a name, and therefore gets overlooked. What are your views on him?


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I will refrain from making a Best Prem XI until Monday at least, when hopefully Phil Coutinho will have started his first game :brodgers


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If you were to make a starting 11 for EPL,La Liga,Bundesliga, and Serie A and have them face each other in a league format. Who would come where in your opinion?

I think...

1. La Liga
2. Bundesliga
3. PL
4. Serie A


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> I will refrain from making a Best Prem XI until Monday at least, when hopefully Phil Coutinho will have started his first game :brodgers


But i guess Joe Allen, Downing and Shelvey are lock downs :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Yep you're right, but as you said he has played there previously, and with his physical presence i don't think it would be a problem. An other option could be Leon Britton, but he obviously isn't as big a name, and therefore gets overlooked. What are your views on him?


Yeah I think he's ok, but I'd like to see a real top performance against a top club. But I think he's got a lot of potential.



nazzac said:


> If you were to make a starting 11 for EPL,La Liga,Bundesliga, and Serie A and have them face each other in a league format. Who would come where in your opinion?
> 
> I think...
> 
> 1. La Liga
> 2. Bundesliga
> 3. PL
> 4. Serie A


La Liga would comfortably win. Actually I agree with your ranking completely.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



alfonsaaberg said:


> But i guess Joe Allen, Downing and Shelvey are lock downs :brodgers


Bale just missed out to Downing for the left wing position and has to settle for a place on my bench :brodgers

Allen and Shelvey are quintessential for the spine of my team :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wilshere is a top player. Unlike the usual keep possession players (I think someone mentioned Britton), Wilshere actually has drive towards his game, which gives him creativity. Arsenal vs Barcelona in 2011 is all you need to watch to see what Wilshere is all about. He's one of the best midfielders in the league. No fucking doubt.

He's a tosser though. Tries to act like he's hard, when everyone knows he'd get floored quickly.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Bale just missed out to Downing for the left wing position and has to settle for a place on my bench :brodgers
> 
> Allen and Shelvey are quintessential for the spine of my team :brodgers


You're going to keep possession all day with that team :brodgers


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Wilshere is a top player. Unlike the usual keep possession players (I think someone mentioned Britton), Wilshere actually has drive towards his game, which gives him creativity. Arsenal vs Barcelona in 2011 is all you need to watch to see what Wilshere is all about. He's one of the best midfielders in the league. No fucking doubt.
> 
> He's a tosser though. Tries to act like he's hard, when everyone knows he'd get floored quickly.


Got to disagree with you there. In my opinion Wilshere is a extremely overrated player, who people think are great because he throws himself into fucking everything like a headless chicken and because he's energetic. I feel his technical skills are overrated too. We obviously feel different though haha


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2013/2/15/3992686/fernando-torres-russian-meteor


:torres


----------



## Bel Air

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

1. LL
2. PL
3. BL
4. SA

La Liga has Casillas, Ronaldo, Messi, Puyol, Iniesta, Xavi, Ozil, Pique, Benzema, Di Maria, Alonso, Ramos, Villa, Falcao, Ramos, Alves, etc.
Premier League has RVP, Vidic, Silva, Aguero, Bale, Hart, Rooney, Gerrard, Lampard, Terry, Kompany, Cole, Wilshere, Ferdinand, Mata, Fellani, Toure, Ivanovic etc.

La Liga has top quality in every position, Premier League lacks true top quality in certain areas, sure the quality can show quite a bit but in La Liga it's pretty much 100% constant.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Got to disagree with you there. In my opinion Wilshere is a extremely overrated player, who people think are great because he throws himself into fucking everything like a headless chicken and because he's energetic. I feel his technical skills are overrated too. We obviously feel different though haha


Disagree. The reason why English people are so excited about him is because England finally has a player who can use the ball properly in midfield. Wilshere can dribble, pass, drive, play one-twos with ease... he is just a player who has control of the ball when on top form.

Throwing himself into everything and running around like a headless chicken are things I haven't even noticed in his game. What I notice is when he is on the ball. And when he is on the ball, a lot can happn due to his technique and skill.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Can't compare any. They're all different players. No one in the Premier League can do what Bale does, the power he shows late on in games as well as through out, to easily beat his man with raw power and strength and then still manage to score is unrivalled. Do I think he's the best in the Premier League? Not really, but he is up there with the best. I wouldn't even be able to tell you who is the best because the ones up there as "the best" all have different qualities.
> 
> Wilshere? Come off it. Barcelona B is full of players like him.


Bale is so good that PHIL NEVILLE has man marked him out of the last 3/4 games :drake2


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bale is light years ahead of Wilshere. If he lives up to his talent he'll become one of the next era's very best players.

Wilshere is a very good midfielder with nice fluid positioning, good tackle, good passing etc. He is not exceptional or unique in any area of his game however.

Also I would fancy a Bundesliga 11 to defeat La Liga on account of having a better defence (provided that they choose from Munich / Dortmund.) Madrid have an extremely overrated defence and Barca's best defender is nearing retirement.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BL best XI would beat a Prem XI


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Neuer
Pizczeck
Hummels
Dante
Lahm
Bastien
Gundogan or Kroos
Ribery
Gotze
Reus
Lewandowski or Mandzukic or Gomez

I guess you'd have to limit the amount of players from one team though to make it more balanced


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Picking from 11 teams would be a good idea. This is the kind of stuff they should do in place of pointless international friendlies.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah, one player from each team is a good idea. That would make it a lot harder. What would each leagues team look like with that restriction? Thoughts?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> He has, but hasn't he been playing further forward as a second striker most games? Would he slot back in there and play as well? It would be interesting to see, I know he played there previously.


Considering he's naturally a defensive midfielder who is filling in behind the striker until we sign a proper replacement for Tim Cahill, I think he'd be more than happy to drop back.

The potential he showed there in his first few seasons with us when he first joined was ace. He just needed to develop and he has done that. He'll shine in a deeper role.

Plus his constant talking to the press of how he prefers to play deeper says it all.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I've managed this so far on the prem team but I'm starting to struggle. It would require a lot of thinking on part of the coach. 


Krul 

Baines

Mata
Yaya Toure
Bale

Suarez
Walcott
Van Persie


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> Considering he's naturally a defensive midfielder who is filling in behind the striker until we sign a proper replacement for Tim Cahill, I think he'd be more than happy to drop back.
> 
> The potential he showed there in his first few seasons with us when he first joined was ace. He just needed to develop and he has done that. He'll shine in a deeper role.
> 
> Plus his constant talking to the press of how he prefers to play deeper says it all.


Ah oh, thanks. If you guys get a permanent second striker and are able to move Fellaini into the middle (alongside Osman I'm guessing?) then that is a solid team indeed. Anyone in mind for that role?

Also interestingly I read today that Moyes is waiting until the end of the season to decide about his future. Is that worrying?


----------



## CNew2

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Considering the best La Liga 11 would consist of like 7 Barca players, 3 Real players and one Athletico player, I would fancy to see a team that would require them to pick from each individual team. If you had to do that, then I think the PL would have a good chance of winning IF this were to occur. Although it would be interesting to see who was forced to be left off on each team that clearly has several star players. I still think La Liga would suffer the most from that, because you take Messi from Barca and Ronaldo from Madrid, then have to leave off the likes of Uzil, Iniesta, Xavi, Ramos, etc.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What about something like this for Premier League XI?

Julio Cesar

Debuchy
Agger
Shawcross
Baines

Yaya Toure
Wilshere

Mata
Michu
Bale

Van Persie

In a 4231. I think that's pretty good.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shawcross and Agger? No. Too soon to call praises on Debuchy. Its Zabaleta/Rafael for RB, I'd say Ferdinand and Kompany for CB.

Krul; Zabaleta, Ferdinand, Kompany, Baines; Mata, Carrick, Sandro, Bale; Suarez, RVP
Casillas; Alves, Ramos, Puyol, Alba; Busquets, Xavi, Xabi Alonso; Ronaldo, Messi, Iniesta
Neuer; Piszczek/Lahm, Hummels, Subotic, Alaba; Schweinsteiger, Gundogan; Muller/Ribery, Kroos, Reus; Lewandowski

Would be the 'dream teams' I can muster.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No, the point was to make teams with only one player from each club. So you can't have Zabaleta and Kompany or Sandro and Bale for example.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Probably should of read the last few posts on the previous page. Oh well, could manage that;

Begovic; Zabaleta, Jagielka, Vertonghen, Santon; Carrick, de Guzman; Suarez, Mata, Podolski; Lukaku


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

One player per club, I imagine we'll be seeing a lot of same teams then...

*Begovic

Rafael - Coloccini - Kompany - Baines 

Michu - Carzorla - Mata

Bale - Lambert - Suarez​*
Not happy with it :lmao I'll probably edit it again tomorrow.

Was gonna go for Lukaku, just thought Lambert has been a beast this season though.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Begovic
Sagna
Williams
Kompany
Baines
Mulumbu/Diame
Cabaye
Suarez
Mata
Bale
RVP

That was pretty difficult, bound to have fucked up and forgotten someone.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ah oh, thanks. If you guys get a permanent second striker and are able to move Fellaini into the middle (alongside Osman I'm guessing?) then that is a solid team indeed. Anyone in mind for that role?
> 
> Also interestingly I read today that Moyes is waiting until the end of the season to decide about his future. Is that worrying?


Fer could have possibly turned in to that player but he's looking unlikely to be joining at all now.

I'm not to worried with Moyes, I'll always love him for what he's done but he isn't half one negative fucker. He needs to get in his head we're not the fave for the drop like we were when he took over, we're one of the leagues best teams and we should be attacking teams and playing like the team we are, instead we're still overly relient on moments of brilliance from Baines and Fellaini to create something and we saw how well it worked for us when Felli gets man marked out the game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

one player from each team?

begovic
sagna chico coloccini rose
yaya fellaini
mata suarez bale
van persie

would go alright at their best.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bale is better than Walcott. No doubt. But Walcott has more goals and assists this season, so what would stats say?  I don't like either of them though.

Joel summed up Wilshere pretty nicely. Watching Wilshere and Cazorla together against Sunderland before Wilshere's injury made me think that we are Barcelona and not Arsenal. That was hilarious.

@ Kiz I think the only out-of-form player in your team is Toure. 




Cookie Monster said:


> Wilshere? Come off it. Barcelona B is full of players like him.


It's very difficult to take your opinion seriously after this.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Cesar
Zabaleta Huth Williams Baines
Mata Cazorla Gerrard Bale
Van Perise Lukaku*​


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ter Stegen
Lahm Hummels Naldo Aogo
De Bruyne Bender
Farfan Meier Rosenthal
Szalai​
Thats what i've come up with for my Bundesliga team.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










:lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

OK, after the 'one player from one club' team builder from yesterday I have gone one step further and made it a lot harder. Still only one player from each club allowed, but now only one player per nationality as well. Let's see who can create the best team. I'm report back with mine.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> OK, after the 'one player from one club' team builder from yesterday I have gone one step further and made it a lot harder. Still only one player from each club allowed, but now only one player per nationality as well. Let's see who can create the best team. I'm report back with mine.


Right, very tough and had to leave people out when I didn't want to but I'll settle for:

Begovic
Riether Vermaelen Samba Baines
Toure Cabaye
Mata Suarez Bale
RVP


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

replace chico with samba and i'm pretty sure my team still works.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> replace chico with samba and i'm pretty sure my team still works.


I had that originally but then I noticed I had Mata, so I couldn't have Chico.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

After some tinkering I finished with this:

Julio Cesar

Debuchy Huth Skrtel Baines

Toure Diame

Hazard Michu Bale

Van Persie


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mignolet
Zabaleta Huth Samba Baines
Diame Cabaye
Mata Suarez Bale
van Persie


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



God™ said:


> Begovic
> Zabaleta Huth Samba *Baines*
> *Wilshere* Cabaye
> Mata Suarez Bale
> van Persie


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



God™ said:


> Begovic
> Zabaleta Huth Samba Baines
> Wilshere Cabaye
> Mata Suarez Bale
> van Persie


Wilshere and Baines are both English.

And Begovic and Huth both play for Stoke.

Perhaps Mignolet in goal instead?


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

In my defence, it is 5:30am here.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



God™;14080058 said:


> In my defence, it is 5:30am here.


That's fair enough.

Btw, every time I see a post by you I feel like I'm being violated by Ric Flair lol.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> That's fair enough.
> 
> *Btw, every time I see a post by you I feel like I'm being violated by Ric Flair lol.*


You wish :torres


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Haha, tbh it would be an honour. He can even keep his robe on if he likes.

:kobe4


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think Dortmund are winning the CL this year.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Perfect.Insanity said:


> I think Dortmund are winning the CL this year.


Being a BvB-Supporter for 15 years now, I highly doubt it. 

Offense is good, but our defense got some dire problems this year, especially on the winger position. We don't have alternatives for Schmelzer and Pisczeck. If one of them gets hurt, really theres no proper replacement.

In addition, personally I think Schmelzer is an average left-defender at best.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> Bale is so good that PHIL NEVILLE has man marked him out of the last 3/4 games :drake2


I don't believe he played the last game which is why you beat us, ONE MAN TEAM. Though I do remember big bad Fellaini getting floored by Sandro about 2 minutes in and not touching the ball the rest of the game.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund/Bayern Final if they don't meet each other beforehand.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca would stuff Bayern if they meet I think. Dortmund could cause them problems though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Dortmund/Bayern Final if they don't meet each other beforehand.


I'd watch the fuck out of that. It would be a great final. I like Dortmund, but can't see them reaching the final this year. Bayern have been great all season so wouldn't be surprised to see them there.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> *Barca would stuff Bayern if they meet I think.* Dortmund could cause them problems though.


I wouldnt say that. Bayern's form this year has been on a whole other level. It would be a very evenly contested game, impossible to tell who wins


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Barca would stuff Bayern if they meet I think. Dortmund could cause them problems though.


lol, Barca would not stuff Bayern at all. Have you seen Bayern this season? They've been brilliant.

And as much as i love BVB, i think Barca might be able to pass their way through Dortmunds pressing game.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DA strom is gonna be here when arsenal is gonna eliminate bayern :troll


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Excited for the game anyway tbh even though we have NOHOPE.


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Excited for the game anyway tbh even though we have NOHOPE.


well you guy's had no hope agains milan in 2008 yet arsenal beat 2-0 on san siro


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Over two legs probably a couple of teams that could get past barca whether done the chelsea way or not but if barca get to the final whoever they face it's pretty much a foregone conclusion. I'm hoping it's not them in the final so i can watch it with enjoyment.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I see Porto/Malaga being a really good game tomorrow tbh, shame it won't get much attention but yeah I ain't watching it over Arsenal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm just excited for Thursday to see what Bale has to conjure up. Been a while since I've been like that about any Spurs player. The last in fact was probably Berbatov.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm just excited for Thursday to see what Bale has to conjure up. Been a while since I've been like that about any Spurs player. The last in fact was probably Berbatov.


I agree. I would like to see another Spurs player score though. We seem a bit reliant on Bale at the moment. It's probably more to do with Defoe being out and Adebayor being in awful form, but still someone needs to step up and help out!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I agree. I would like to see another Spurs player score though. We seem a bit reliant on Bale at the moment. It's probably more to do with Defoe being out and Adebayor being in awful form, but still someone needs to step up and help out!


Yeah. Would do anything for a Sigurdsson last minute winner on Thursday, the guy needs that goal and confidence to push him on for the season.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah. Would do anything for a Sigurdsson last minute winner on Thursday, the guy needs that goal and confidence to push him on for the season.


That would be great. Poor Siggy hasn't really had much form or luck this season. I get the feeling he might be leaving in the summer, which would be a mistake imo since he's still very young and proved last season that he can be pretty devastating when on top form.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I heard AVB is quite big on him and it'd be a shame to get rid of him. He is still young and has bags of ability. He gives us a good option off the bench and feel when we move into a more AVB style team in the summer, he'll play a big part in the side. I can still see him playing in a midfield three and getting furthest forward like our very own Lampard.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If spurs fans are gonna talk in here before our big day the least they can do is rag on Arsenal :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Over two legs probably a couple of teams that could get past barca whether done the chelsea way or not but if barca get to the final whoever they face it's pretty much a foregone conclusion. I'm hoping it's not them in the final so i can watch it with enjoyment.


Yeah it'd make my day if everyone's favourite wankboys missed out on the final. They're the only team I'd love to see eliminated.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just watched Wengy's CL press conference. 

I lol'd fukkin hard man. His jimmies are gonna be so rustled when Arsenal get killed by Bayern.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Thank fuck, Martinez will be fit for the game.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This match better be worth it. I'm driving home to my big screen TV tonight for it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

100% be cheering for the Gunners. :wenger


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca will stuff Bayern? What the? We have already assumed that responsibility, so Barca better focus on us. :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i'd rather arsenal won but i have cash on bayern so NO GO


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern will win but I don't see it being quite the walk over a few are predicting. Arsenal on their day are pretty useful, just need it to be their day coz if not, they'll be wank.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

time to dust off my old bayern shirt my dad got me from the allainz

BASTIEN


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If you like to lose your money, be a fool and bet on Bayern:ali


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern 4 Arsenal 1


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My predictions:

Arsenal 1-3 Bayern

Potro 2-1 Malaga

AC Milan 0-2 Barcelona

Galatasaray 1-1 Schalke


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sensing a routine 2-0 victory for Bayern. Will be hoping for Gomez to start ahead of Mandzukic and Robben to feature instead of Shaqiri.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hope a FCPorto's victory tonight over Malaga.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Would love to see Arsenal pull it off, think they have a better chance than being given credit for but that result at the weekend is so deflating. Fancy them to take something to Germany though. 

Walcott is key, he's such a dangerous player in European football, particularly away from home when the opposition pushes up. If he gets isolated against Dante or Badstuber, they're in trouble.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:wenger

lol at how people think that Arsenal will be trashed at home. Of course Bayern is the stronger side of the two, and is unarguably one of the favs to win the whole thing, but Arsenal on their day will surely make it a tough ride especially at home on a Champions League night. Isn't a walk in the park at all though I myself am predicting a slim Bayern victory tonight :robben

If Bayern would trash Arsenal, that would probably be in Germany IMO not in England. I see Arsenal escaping with something like a 1 all draw or score-less draw to a lesser extent.


Milan will beat Barca tomorrow, I called it first :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal aren't losing today.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm going for 0-1, 1-2, or 0-2 to Bayern. They are better everywhere on the pitch, in red hot form, whilst Arsenal aren't.

But then again, you never know. Arsenal may well do what they did against Barcelona a few years a go.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

People are overrating Bayern's backline most of all tbh. Neuer is a quality GK but Lahm aside their backline isn't THAT great. Badstuber, Dante, Boateng all good but hardly class and Van Buyten is slower than a snail. It's not fair bringing up they only conceded 7 goals in the Bundesliga when they've got a midfield that monopolizes possession and dominates every other they come across in Germany, sometimes Bayern's defenders don't have alot to do. Martinez/Bastian/Kroos/Tymo/Gustavo are ridiculous options to have for CM spots.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™;14278946 said:


> :wenger
> 
> lol at how people think that Arsenal will be trashed at home. Of course Bayern is the stronger side of the two, and is unarguably one of the favs to win the whole thing, but Arsenal on their day will surely make it a tough ride especially at home on a Champions League night. Isn't a walk in the park at all though I myself am predicting a slim Bayern victory tonight :robben
> 
> If Bayern would trash Arsenal, that would probably be in Germany IMO not in England. I see Arsenal escaping with something like a 1 all draw or score-less draw to a lesser extent.
> 
> 
> Milan will beat Barca tomorrow, I called it first :side:


Great post. oh and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRPrrLdPhoE&feature=player_embedded :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Badstuber and Boateng are out I think, means it will be Dante who's a beast and either Van Buyten or Martinez could play there. So excited for it no matter what the scoreline. :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan beating Barca?

ique2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

arsenal's defence hardly looks impressive. makeshift back and their own struggles. is arteta fit? could mean ramsey plays. front 3 could cause problems but i see bayern's midfield being able to stifle the supply.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arteta is fit.

It's rumored that Wenger will start either Walcott or Podolski up top, with Giroud on the bench. I'm suspecting something like this:

Arteta - Ramsey

Walcott - Wilshere - Cazorla

Podolski​
Koscielny isn't a certainty and that could mean a back-4 of Jenkinson - Sagna - Mertesacker - Vermaelen, while Sagna is super, Jenkinson vs. Ribery sounds terrible. I hope Kosh is fit enough. I'd rather Coquelin start as RB if Kosh isn't fit for this one. Or, Wenger could start Sagna at LB and Jenk at RB, with Merts and Vermaelen in the middle, but Vermaelen has been poor for a while now in the middle. Our best defensive partnership still is Per and Kosh.

I've been saying this for a week now and I've been called delusional in the process, but we are winning tonight. We can't keep a clean sheet, so I'm expecting 2-1 to us. Come on, Arsenal!!!!

:wenger


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Badstuber and Boateng are out I think, means it will be Dante who's a beast and either Van Buyten or Martinez could play there. So excited for it no matter what the scoreline. :mark:


It'll be Dante and Van Buyten at centre half with Martinez back in his usual midfield partnership with Schweinsteiger.

I remember watching Martinez on Eurosport in the U21 Euros and he bossed it until Spain were knocked out. One of very few young players to justify the enormous hype and expectation placed on him. Wonderful player.

Still expecting a Bayern win, they wont humble Arsenal in this leg because they don't have to. 2-1/ 2-0.

Barca have looked pretty average away from home recently, wouldn't be shocked to see AC pull their usual trick of holding them at home and being beaten senseless in the return leg.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mario cuptied?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

yeah to bad.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Mario cuptied?


sadly yes

Shame too, id love to see him and El shaarawy tearing into the barca defence. might actually be able to get a result


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

01 Szczesny
03 Sagna
04 Mertesacker
05 Vermaelen
06 Koscielny
08 Arteta
10 Wilshere
14 Walcott
16 Ramsey
19 Cazorla
09 Podolski

Substitutes

24 Mannone
25 Jenkinson
02 Diaby
07 Rosicky
15 Oxlade-Chamberlain
22 Coquelin
12 Giroud


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern Munich: Neuer, Lahm, Van Buyten, Dante, Alaba, Javi Martinez, Schweinsteiger, Muller, Kroos, Ribery, Mandzukic. Subs: Starke, Robben, Shaqiri, Rafinha, Gustavo, Gomez, Tymoschuk.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Despite Bayern's impressive defensive record their defense on paper doesn't scare me, I think Walcott will give them a horrible time tonight


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FC Porto: Helton, Danilo, Otamendi, Mangala, Alex Sandro, Gonzalez, Fernando, Joao Moutinho, Izmailov, Martinez, Varela. Subs: Fabiano, Maicon, Andre Castro, Rodriguez, Liedson, Atsu, Seba.

Malaga: Willy, Sergio Sanchez, Demichelis, Weligton, Antunes, Toulalan, Iturra, Joaquin, Isco, Julio Baptista, Santa Cruz. Subs: Kameni, Lugano, Camacho, Saviola, Piazon, Duda, Francisco Portillo.

Referee: Mark Clattenburg (England)


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

EEEEEUUUUUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH Villa wont be there for the game tomorrow. 

Xavi will likely not be able to play the entire game either. Which means Cesc in midfield and Sanchez pretty much guaranteed to play. 

I really do dislike Sanchez-Messi-Pedro, it failed so bad last season and will likely continue to fail.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Looking forward to GOATZUKIC going in dry on Arsenal.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Srdjan99 said:


> Despite Bayern's impressive defensive record their defense on paper doesn't scare me, I think Walcott will give them a horrible time tonight


Problem is, football isn't played on paper. It's on the pitch where it happens, and on the pitch so far this season Bayerns defence has been amazing.

I can see Theo giving them a hard time though because of his pace. He did against Barcelona, so he could do it again tonight


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ramsey on the right wing, balls.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You can always rotate Theo out wide, Pod up top, Santi left? Or right, Pod left, Theo up top?

Suprised he's playing though, and no Giroud?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nah Theo needs to terrorize Van Buyten through the middle, Ramsey will most likely rotate with Santi, he's also half decent at tracking back so it's a completely moronic pick.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Time to redeem yourself Bayern. Don't fuck it up.


----------



## AJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What's the final verdict guys, as we get closer, Arsenal, despite their domestic seasons and form tend to make their knokcout stage UCL matches a bit of an 'event' at some point, I'll go with 1-1 tonight.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We need Walcott to be constantly moving and work their cbs. They aren't the quickest. rambo will probably congest the mdifield so our attacks will come from the left and Walcott down the middle.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> EEEEEUUUUUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH Villa wont be there for the game tomorrow.
> 
> Xavi will likely not be able to play the entire game either. Which means Cesc in midfield and Sanchez pretty much guaranteed to play.
> 
> I really do dislike Sanchez-Messi-Pedro, it failed so bad last season and will likely continue to fail.


*Could always play Thiago and Pedro-Messi-Iniesta. Wouldn't be shocked if they give Tello a chance instead of Alexis either.

3-1 Bayern tonight.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal 1-2 Bayern is what I'm going with. Kroos to score.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You can already see the fear in the faces of the Arsenal players.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gervinho didn't even make it to the bench:lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No one expects Arsenal to win tonight. Therfore Arsenal will win tonight. Bound to happen.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

"Bayern don't have the individual players that you fear could rip you to shreds" - Southgate

Fucking moron.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just as I always do, before usually being proven wrong 90 minutes later, I am predicting the European giant to squash the Premierleague team.

Arsenal 0-3 Bayern :wenger


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No plastic flags again for arsenal??, i guess they saw how embarrassing they were when Villa had them :terry


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

KRROOOOOOOOOS


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Welp Im clearly THE WRONG ONE for now


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

fuck off


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> "Bayern don't have the individual players that you fear could rip you to shreds" - Southgate
> 
> Fucking moron.


That has to be one of the dumbest comments I've heard in a long time. He should stick to taking penalties, oh wait..


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:wenger


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

TONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great Strike by Kross...


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

KROOS. What a finish.

Arsenal fans have got to stick with their team right now.



Joel said:


> "Bayern don't have the individual players that you fear could rip you to shreds" - Southgate
> 
> Fucking moron.


:StephenA

Shouldn't annoy me as these "pundits" never do any research for teams outside of the premier league, but that's shocking, even for Southgate.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Arsenal 1-2 Bayern is what I'm going with. Kroos to score.


I called it. Kroos!


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Arsenal 1-2 Bayern is what I'm going with. *Kroos to score*.


The new Right One? I'll wait until the end of the game to make judgement.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Go FCPorto! two time winner (1987 and 2004)


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Its lucky Bayern dont have the individual players that you fear could rip you to shreds


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why do the commentators keep mentioning Bayern's loss to Chelsea in the final? "Have they recovered after their dramatic loss to Chelsea yet?"

Jesus christ, it's been 9 months, people get over dead relatives quicker than that. fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Look at the glum faces in the crowd :lmao


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

http://www.firstrow1.eu/watch/169997/1/watch-fc-porto-vs-malaga-cf.html

Porto VS Málaga


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> lol, Barca would not stuff Bayern at all. Have you seen Bayern this season? They've been brilliant.
> 
> And as much as i love BVB, i think Barca might be able to pass their way through Dortmunds pressing game.


They have been brilliant and are by far the best team in Germany at the moment (probably the second best team in Europe), but they are used to having the ball. They wouldn't have a lot of it against Barca and I think that would cause them a lot of problems. I think Dortmund would be much more problematic for them because they are great in the transitions and that is how to get at Barca.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ITV have the worst commentators. I mentioned this last week when it was Celtic vs Juve, and they were unbelievably biased. Juve didn't get any credit. It's been like that for years.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao 

This is gonna be ugly


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking hell.....


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LMMMMMMAAAOOOOOOOO


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern ripping Arsenal apart here.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal man...


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i'm done


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This could get really embarrassing for Arsenal.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

MULLEEEEEEEEER


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Where is world class wilshere, poor bastard playing in this team.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sup Gareth?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

strong defending by Arsenal.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well what do you expect when Mertesacker just stands there and watches Van Buyten run to the ball? If you can't be fucked, then you're going to get fucked.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This defense is so fucking shit, disgusted.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wilshere needs to move north....


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's just too easy.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And now it gets embarassing.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Are the Bayern fans singing "football's coming home"? If so, that's hilarious.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal are EXPLODING.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern looking amazing so far. Long way back now for Le Ars.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Wilshere needs to move north....


He's already in North London, so he needs to move to the West :


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So yeah, Celtic as good of a chance as Arsenal and all of that


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Prem clubs need a kick up the fucking arse for next season.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Could be anything right now. Arsenal need to man up, and not by going in for woeful flying tackles like that.

Picking up Lahm for a start. :lol


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Koscielny actually playing 3 positions after Mertesacker and Vermaelen decided to take the night off.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Wilshere needs to move north....


Couldn't agree more. Young, English. Fits the mold of a perfect Liverpool signing :brodgers


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

its 2-0 and we are looking like doing our best to get a red card. its looking hopeless


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I feel sorry for our attack. They really don't deserve our defence. Honestly, everyone of our defence barring Koscielny can fuck off.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Couldn't agree more. Young, English. Fits the mold of a perfect Liverpool signing :brodgers


Sounds more like a Dalglish signing, only Wilshere is talented so that rules it out.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal look hopeless. Completely different class between the two teams. I don't know what motivation Guardiola has to manage this club when they're in peak form already, winning the league by a huge margin and are strong contenders for the CL.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gunner14 probably going to be rading KFC for a Family Bucket to console him if the defending doesn't improve here.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Sounds more like a Dalglish signing, only Wilshere is talented so that rules it out.














WOOLCOCK said:


> Gunner14 probably going to be rading KFC for a Family Bucket to console him if the defending doesn't improve here.


Nah guy was too busy in KFC before the game started. Pretty sure he doesn't know the score.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> Arsenal look hopeless. Completely different class between the two teams. I don't know what motivation Guardiola has to manage this club when they're in peak form already, winning the league by a huge margin and are strong contenders for the CL.


Pep must be praying Bayern crash out of the CL, because he would have nothing to better next season should they win it now.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

At least you can work a KFC off in the gym. This kind of torture stays with you for life. :bron3


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ah, that is one. Fair point.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How the fuck has Mertesacker got so many German caps? Is he the only person who knows Joachim Low is a sex offender?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

whats the point of playing high crosses to Walcott, might as well bring Giroud on


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

They're so fucking good at the back, we have no fucking time on the ball.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Should have been a third.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Who would have thought Daniel van Buyten would be part of a good defence!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I thought that Mandzukic header was in. Great leap.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DEM BOOS


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great first half, we kept Arsenal quite overall, I don't think they had a shot on target. Fantastic work from Martinez and Schweinsteiger.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

game is set up for Giroud to come on and give us his usual crucial equalizers


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Does Arsenal even trophy?


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*









WTF is happening. I thought I was watching Arsenal vs Bayern, not Bristol Rovers vs Bayern. I knew we were gonna be quite bad, but this bad at home? WTF?! The players seem to be sleep walking (gunner players).


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Pep must be praying Bayern crash out of the CL, because he would have nothing to better next season should they win it now.


That's what I'm saying, Pep made a huge mistake taking the club when they're already in peak season. He can hope to maintain this form but anything else that's not on par with it would look like a failure, at least for the next season. Horrible situation for him, especially when there are such big expectations from him. Personally, I don't think he's worth that kind of money anyway but he really needs to hope that they're not winning the CL this season.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wow, this punditry has hit a new low, even for ITV


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Porto 0-0 Málaga 1st half.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Wow, this punditry has hit a new low, even for ITV


Needs some Garth Crooks from bbc.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Funny actually, how long we spend looking forward to this game, and 20 mins later its already over.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> That's what I'm saying, Pep made a huge mistake taking the club when they're already in peak season. He can hope to maintain this form but anything else that's not on par with it would look like a failure, at least for the next season. Horrible situation for him, especially when there are such big expectations from him. Personally, I don't think he's worth that kind of money anyway but he really needs to hope that they're not winning the CL this season.


Yeah, Vilanova is doing well in Barca, which kinda makes me wonder, who wouldn't?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Needs some Garth Crooks from bbc.


Haha. Probably the worst pundit I've ever seen - atrocious.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Funny actually, how long we spend looking forward to this game, and *7 mins* later its already over.


Corrected


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Crooks, Merse and Kammy fantastic entertainment, Kammy is legit class the other two are bellends who entertain me with their "punditry"


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern, let's talk this out. You can have Wilshere for free if you go easy on us this half. :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal will score :wenger


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern's defence is terrifying. 

Complete wall.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can see why Wenger didn't want to talk about Bayern Munich.

For a good player, Cazorla has been shit.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Muller's the same age as Bale, both future greats.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Corner :lmao


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal will lose.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ref clearly has money on Arsenal


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Bayern's defence is terrifying.
> 
> Complete wall.


:wenger


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

UEFANAL


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

THE COMEBACK

7-2 coming for you Bayern


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That's just pathetic.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Awful defending.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking embarassing reffing, I'll take it though.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:neuer


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL FC PORTO! Moutinho!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Neuer doing his best spastic impression.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol Neuer not shown in a good light there.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL NEUER. 

What was he thinking?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Atleast it's a proper game now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh dear, referee is collapsing


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lmao ref intercepting passes for Arsenal now.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern bottling it.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Damn. what is it with Bayern, set pieces, and english clubs?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

neuer doing almunia there thanks you mate.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BIG GAME ROBBEN :robben


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ROBBEN


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Robben 

:lmao

Pass had to come.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can't stand Muller and his facial expressions, needs a slap.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> I can't stand Muller and his facial expressions, needs a slap.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Robben is great :robben For and against us.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Book *ALL* the players :blatter


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I swear i just said that someone was gonna post a pic:lol


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nice unbiased commentary :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This commentary :lmao

Impartial.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao at Townsend's "GO ON!" when Wilshere was dribbling.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

"Brave" block by Wilshere to stop that Bayern clearance too :woy


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Giroud is toss.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> :lmao at Townsend's "GO ON!" when Wilshere was dribbling.


I know! Ridiculous.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern got off lucky there


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Giroud with his usual sitter.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

On his right foot.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You just know Arsenal is going to equalize.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Giroud is toss.


This


----------



## #Mark

Come on Gunners.. Need to start playing aggressive. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Goodnight Sweet Arsenal


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Jammy bastards


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mandzukic, game over. 1-3.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Absolute lmao at Townsends "awwww" :lol


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> You just know Arsenal is going to equalize.


Thanks a lot. :bron3


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOATZUKIC 

RIP ARSENAL


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Townsend you fucking cunt :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DAT topspin :wenger


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If anything he hits it too well"





F*ck off Townsend!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Got to feel for Wenger.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sagna is fucking horrible. Jenkinson would be better.

Also, Rosicky is much better than Ramsey.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Sagna is fucking horrible. Jenkinson would be better.
> 
> *Also, Rosicky is much better than Ramsey*.


Would anyone really argue against this?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Do we ever get a lucky break? At least we gave it a go in the 2nd half but too little too late.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gomez wtf


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ramsey is one of the worst players in the league.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> *Do we ever get a lucky break?* At least we gave it a go in the 2nd half but too little too late.


Your goal perhaps?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Your goal perhaps?


Get off your high horse jesus christ.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Get off your high horse jesus christ.


To be fair. He's kinda right :lol Afterall that Corner should never have happened in the first place.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Get off your high horse jesus christ.


Only stating tr-hooth.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wilshere is so good feel sorry for him really. better second half from the team.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

When you're in the Champions League ahead of us next year you can talk all the smack you want but when we're in the CL and you're in Europa it's unneeded throughout the entire game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Watch this come back and bite me in the ass now, Arsenal will win the Champions League.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Wi*lshere is so good feel sorry for him really.* better second half from the team.


Well im sure you''ll be happy for him when he moves to Man City in the Summer ique2


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Well im sure you''ll be happy for him when he moves to Man City in the Summer ique2


Sure, if his ambition is to never get past the group stage. :jordan


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Just as I always do, before usually being proven wrong 90 minutes later, I am predicting the European giant to squash the Premierleague team.
> 
> Arsenal 0-3 Bayern :wenger


Close enough :wenger


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FCPorto won, offside goal, but a was a victory, 1-0 over Malaga.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Some simmering anger in this thread.

Edit: I predicted 1-2 with Kroos to score in an earlier post, so not far off. Would have been a bit ticked off if I'd have bet on it though.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sakho and Garay please.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think in all my years of watching Arsenal,these are the worst tactics I have ever seen Wenger set out.I don't know how many times to say this but Walcott is not a central striker,but wenger taking such huge gambles especially when he is in a critical point of his career really says it all.But to be honest did wenger have much of a choice?No,obviously it's his fault though.Which top team in the world has only one natural striker in their squad?Arsenal.We have only giroud,and we are saving him for the PL.Wenger should have strengthened.The mistakes Wenger has made in the past two years,have been those only a really poor manager would make.And he has become one over the years.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Could always play Thiago and Pedro-Messi-Iniesta. Wouldn't be shocked if they give Tello a chance instead of Alexis either.
> 
> 3-1 Bayern tonight.*


THE RIGHT ONE



W0lf said:


> Sure, if his ambition is to never get past the group stage. :jordan


Well Im sure the potential premier league medal and thousands more pounds a week will help ease the pain a bit :cashley


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Sakho and Garay please.


Garay from Benfica?


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well... Barca vs Milan better be good tomorrow cause gunners were horrible, I'm drunk now ffs.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sore loser didn't even shake Jupp Heynkes hand.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wilshere always looks like he's gonna cry :lol.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> *Sakho *and Garay please.


Dream on.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well, that was expected, Bayern are just on another level. 

Waiting to see King Drog tomorrow back in the CL. Hopefully Galatasaray goes through.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wenger with his classic no handshake move unless he did out of the view of the cameras.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Thought Arsenal would get a draw tonight. Oh well.

PSG, Juve and Bayern as good as through.

The three other ties are balanced well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca as good as through come this time tomorrow.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's okay, Arsenal are gonna turn this around. They're gonna win 4-1 in Munich, then go on to beat Porto 3-1 over two legs, then win 1-0 against Barcelona at home and a 2-2 draw in the Nou Camp despite being a man down.











Then lose to Utd in the final :rvp


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:hogan2 MVP Lahm and Heynckes for taking no chances with untied shoelaces.

:bigron Andy "Awww.." "GO ON!!!!!!" Townsend & Clive "Lamb" Tyldesley. Wenger for not shaking hands.

Credit to the Arsenal fans, kept their booing until the end and attempted to support the team throughout. No shame in going out to Bayern. Huge games against Everton and Spurs coming up. 

Referee was arguably Arsenal's most effective player, broke up play well and gets a huge assist for the Arsenal goal. Carzorla did well at times but lacked the supporting cast.

Workmanlike performance overall and the result is as pretty much everybody had predicted.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Now that Arsenal are out I take it everyone will be supporting United against Madrid?

Team Premier League!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Now that Arsenal are out I take it everyone will be supporting United against Madrid?
> 
> Team Premier League!


:lol not a chance half the nutters on here want us to get smashed.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

_*So it looks that Bayern finished the job, no need for the second game now just like Juvy. 














United/Madrid :$*_


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So there's a good chance they'll be no Premier League teams in the quarter finals. That would shut up those pundits that harp on about it being the best league in the world etc.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Utd are still likely to go out after getting a goal scoring draw away?

Even Bayern have a chant to the There's No Limit song now. Ugh.

Told you it'd be 3-1 ique2*


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Now that Arsenal are out I take it everyone will be supporting United against Madrid?
> 
> Team Premier League!


Eh, I really would love to see Madrid win the whole thing but at the same time I don't want to see the only strong force remaining from the EPL eliminated this early. :terry1


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



RFalcao said:


> Garay from Benfica?


No - Garay Barry.

:darkbarry


Joel said:


> Arsenal aren't losing today.


RIGHT ONE crown well and truly gone.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Barca as good as through come this time tomorrow.


No way this game will be a walk in the park.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mandzukic does not get enough praise. 

The guy is the complete deal. Fukk I wish we had him over Sanchez.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Any idea of the last time England failed to have a representative in the QF?

Not that Utd are done...


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Mandzukic does not get enough praise.
> 
> The guy is the complete deal. Fukk I wish we had him over Sanchez.


I think he does, from anyone who watches Bayern. His link up with Muller is absolutely terrific. Brought life to Muller, who I personally thought was going to have his career die in his partnership with Gomez.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United and Liverpool flying the flag high for the Premierleague in Europe this season :fergie :brodgers

Inb4 one of dem crazy European nights at Anfield against Zenit :stevie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> United and Liverpool flying the flag high for the Premierleague in Europe this season :fergie :brodgers
> 
> *Inb4 one of dem crazy European nights at Anfield against Zenit :stevie*



And then the european super cup next season :rooney


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Any idea of the last time England failed to have a representative in the QF?
> 
> Not that Utd are done...


Never in the modern format of 4 "champions" from a single league.

You'd have to go back to the mid 90's when it was 1 entrant per country.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Back in 07-09 the prem was fucking bossing the champions league as far as numbers go in the last 4-8 granted not always winning it but doing very well. Then fucking barca got real good.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> And then the european super cup next season :rooney


See you in Monaco brah :stevie :rooney


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> See you in Monaco brah :stevie :rooney


We're going to get hammered now aren't we, tempted fate way too much.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United may get hammered, but Zenit will need to get the ball first to hammer us :brodgers #DeathByFootball 
#0-0But95%Possession


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol not a chance half the nutters on here want us to get smashed.


Don't act like you didn't want to see Chelsea smashed last year 

Tbf, I don't really care. If you go through then well done to you for winning a hard tie. If you go out then hard luck.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Such a tough task now for Arsenal. Bayern look really good to be fair, especially their transition from defense to attack. They have some really quality players, which we already know about. They defend as a whole and attack as a whole. Can see them going very deep into the tournament. 

United/Madrid... I would like Madrid to progress but I think United will be too strong at home. I'm just hoping for a good match. 

We'll lose to Zenit 4-1.

:side:


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



IncapableNinja said:


> Never in the modern format of 4 "champions" from a single league.
> 
> You'd have to go back to the mid 90's when it was 1 entrant per country.


Yep. 95/96 season.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_clubs_in_European_football


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern doing exactly as i thought, although i wouldn't have guessed them to get 3 away goals. lolArsenal.



Silent Alarm said:


> Now that Arsenal are out I take it everyone will be supporting United against Madrid?
> 
> Team Premier League!


Not even a little :suarez1



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol not a chance half the nutters on here want us to get smashed.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I really really hope Arsenal somehow gets to the heights of the Thierry Henry era some day soon.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

on 4º's will be: Porto, Bayern, Juventus, Manchester United, Barcelona, Shcalke, Dortmund and PSG. my prediction.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol not a chance half the nutters on here want us to get smashed.


im cheering for a way both can lose


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Atleast my prediction was half right, both Celtic and Arsenal are out.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal has got some problems.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal had a match today? Did not notice. :kobe2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

neither did their players.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No harm, no foul then.

:kenny


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> United and Liverpool flying the flag high for the Premierleague in Europe this season :fergie :brodgers
> 
> Inb4 one of dem crazy European nights at Anfield against Zenit :stevie


:terry

Don't be hating on our position


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm going on Thursday so I hope we'll have a proper atmosphere for the occasion, I know I'll be in full voice


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Mandzukic does not get enough praise.
> 
> The guy is the complete deal. Fukk I wish we had him over Sanchez.


So that you could play him on the wing?

lolno. Barca needs proper wingers... like Tello :|


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

after hearing on revista that higuain and benzema are both unfit (why moriata started) wouldnt be surprised to see penaldo in the number 9 role.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca 4 Milan 1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> So that you could play him on the wing?
> 
> lolno. Barca needs proper wingers... like Tello :|


Yeah i was weirded out by this too


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Let's go Chelsea :terry


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Samoon said:


> Arsenal 1-3 Bayern


Just as I predicted. 

If Madrid get eliminated, Bayern are my next pick to win the CL this year.


As for today's game, although Milan has been playing much better than they were earlier in the season, I can't see them taking anything from today's game. They now weaker than they were last season and they don't have Balotelli available for the CL.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pathetic and gutted. I felt like crying yesterday after seeing a repeat of last three seasons this week. I don't have any words to speak. That's that.


Edit:

About supporting United, I don't know. Last season, I cheered for Chelsea throughout the semis against Barca and even the Final because they were the underdogs. I don't like Chelsea by any means, but I did. United aren't underdogs here and come match day, I don't think I'll have it in me to cheer for van Persie's team. But United do have the upper hand, so support or not--they have it in them to advance.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You are a poor excuse of an Arsenal fan if you were legitimately cheering Chelsea and still hate van Persie. I'm guessing you're a racist too which would explain why you'd cheer :terry


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL at Arsenal fans hating on Van Persie.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol at Arsenal fans. :cashley


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Outside of Liverpool/City/Leeds I’ve always liked seeing the English clubs do well. Good reflection on the league and I genuinely fucking hate the Spanish clubs, particularly dat UEFALONA. Also not sure how United aren’t really underdogs, even now the bookies have Madrid as favourites and we wouldn’t be expected to beat Barcelona, Bayern or Dortmund.

Manchester United, underdogs ‘til the last. :cena2

Interesting to see if Milan can get away with the VINTAGE Italian defending. The over/under on penalties given starts at 4.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Tbf, I don't really care. If you go through then well done to you for winning a hard tie. If you go out then hard luck.


This is my attitude. Ideally I'd prefer to see an English team that isn't United go out, save winning and having them lauding it over us the following season. I mean, I'm no fan of Arsenal, Spurs or Chelsea so why would I support/cheer them just because they're representing the Premier League? Its like the England fans who worship Rooney & Gerrard in an England shirt as their heroes and then boo them mercilessly when they're playing for their club. Either don't be so vocal in loving them for England when you hate them any other time, or just keep quiet.

I remember hearing some United fan once saying they enjoyed City's resurgance and hoped they could win a trophy to represent a good advertisement for Manchester. I thought they were off their heards to be wanting City to win trophies in order to make Manchester look like a hotbead for football.

That being said, if an English team play well/on balance of play deserve to go through I'm not going to attack them. I didn't have a problem with how Chelsea played last year against Barca. I would have enjoyed seeing them go out, the same way I imagine Chelsea fans would love to see United exit in heartbreak. But just because I would have preferred them going out didn't mean I was joining in with others about them being undeserving in advancing. They defended brilliantly and worked hard to get to the Final. Not what I wanted but fair fucks to their play all the same.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I do sometimes envy the fans of English football clubs that don't give a shit how the other English clubs do since there pretty much guaranteed there spot in Europe just by finishing in the top 4. While up north it's a double edged sword, while it is great seeing your rivals losing to shit teams it does mean our co-effeciant takes a battering, not too long ago the the champions would go straight into the group stages of the Champions League and the 2'nd place team would be in the last CL Qualifying round but now if the Champions have to play 2 qualifying rounds in the "worst placed" section of the draw and the 2'nd place teams have to qualify for the Europa League.

Sad Really but we've only got ourselves to blame.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i want the teams that i like better than the other one to win.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don't think Geographical location should matter tbh. If you like the club and the way they play football what does it matter which country they are from?

As a fan of the Bundesliga i was rooting for Bayern last night, because i want German football to get the credit it deserves (in general, not necessarily on here). I didn't feel that i should support Arsenal because they are an english club.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Bananas said:


> You are a poor excuse of an Arsenal fan if you were legitimately cheering Chelsea and still hate van Persie. I'm guessing you're a racist too which would explain why you'd cheer :terry


Where did hatred come from? I was wishing van Persie all the luck for a new era in his career because as much as I've been let down by van Persie moving to United, I feel more disgusted at our Board more than anybody else. van Persie got us top-4 on his own last season and that was a nice way of paying back for all those time he spent at the rehab room.

As for Chelsea, well, I wouldn't hope Chelsea lost just so that we could become the first London club to win the CL. We had our chance before Chelsea and if Henry had only put on his scoring boots that night, or Wenger hadn't taken off Pires, we'd have won--10 men or not.

And, what do you feel about the coveted top-4 trophy this season? Would like to hear your opinion.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The top 4 trophy represents success for where we currently are. It shows we're still competing with the financial doping clubs like City and Chelsea, and even doing better than others like Liverpool. And when FFP comes in we'll overtake each of them once again and become a force in Europe. Things are looking very good for us right now and Wenger's legacy will be akin to Shankley.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

putting your hopes in ffp haha.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Bananas said:


> The top 4 trophy represents success for where we currently are. It shows we're still competing with the financial doping clubs like City and Chelsea, and even doing better than others like Liverpool. *And when FFP comes in we'll overtake each of them once again and become a force in Europe.* Things are looking very good for us right now and Wenger's legacy will be akin to Shankley.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Bananas said:


> The top 4 trophy represents success for where we currently are. It shows we're still competing with the financial doping clubs like City and Chelsea, and even doing better than others like Liverpool. *And when FFP comes in we'll overtake each of them once again and become a force in Europe*. Things are looking very good for us right now and Wenger's legacy will be akin to Shankley.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FFP is already having a huge effect in Italy so I don't know why Chelsea and City fans think they'll continue to get away with it. I'm not expecting you to be decimated by it, because both teams have plenty of money coming in. But the days of spending 100M plus on transfers each year will end.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOLBANANAS - THE DELUSIONAL ONE.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

chelsea and ourselves will be absolutely fine. new tv money + bigger sponsors on a continual loop. very little will change.

all it takes is one psg-esque deal and eveyone's in the clear.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You do realise that new TV deals + more sponsorship money effect every club, not just ones with rich owners. FFP will level the playing field. A teams spending power will be dictated by how much revenue they generate, not how rich their owners are.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Bananas said:


> You do realise that new TV deals + more sponsorship money effect every club, not just ones with rich owners. FFP will level the playing field. A teams spending power will be dictated by how much revenue they generate, not how rich their owners are.


How does that level things out? That just means the teams that make the most revenue i.e. Top 4 will still be able to outspend the rest of the league.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I meant with respect to sugar daddy owners. I agree that FFP does tighten the grip that the big clubs have on the top places, however I don't necessarily see that as a bad thing if it means we won't see financial collapses the likes of Leeds, Portsmouth, Parma, etc.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

but not every club gets the same tv money + the sponsors. the big clubs will get the bigger sponsors and the bigger tv deals and the rest will fight fro scraps.

and it has nothing to do with avoiding a portsmouth type situation. the new premier league ones are an even bigger farce. it was specifically said to avoid these types of situations. maximum allowed annual losses? 35 mil. portsmouth's highest annual loss? 17 mil. the new wage restraints introduced mean that qpr would be able to increase their wage bill by 4 mil over the current 170% of their turnover.

how is that stopping any sort of financial ruin? the money paid to the bottom club next season will be more than this season's champions. the next few windows could see spending unrivalled by previous windows. it will not be a level playing field. the rich will get richer and there is no chance of a city situation occurring again. and that's the only reason this has been implemented. to stop the likes of an everton, a sunderland, a fulham, from never being anything else than a team battling for europa qualification and once every blue moon a champions league spot. and that's pretty sad.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FFP is starting with maximum annual losses at 35M, which is slowly going to scale back to a much smaller figure that I can't remember offhand, but I think it's around 10-15M (or 30-50M over 3 years), so it would actually have an effect on keeping clubs from doing a Portsmouth. Also Premier League TV money is split equally.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

correct, it is, i meant the prize money for finishing position. my bad. i also can't remember reading anything beyond a maximum loss of 105 mil over 3 seasons, but that's only if you put the money aside to fund it for 3 more years. if the rule had been in place in 2008-2011, only 4 clubs would've failed. chelsea, liverpool, aston villa and ourselves. that's hardly a widespread problem in need of drastic change.

it still means an increase in such money that the bottom club next season, as in relegated, will receive more money than this season's champions will. that in itself will cover the losses of practically every club. and just imagine how much the champions in that season will receive. im pretty sure i read that the money the champions receive in prize money + television revenue would be enough to turn our loss into a profit. that's a fair bit.

based on that, you can only assume that the gap will just continue to widen and widen between the top few and the rest. over time the top 4 or 5 will continue to receive enough money to cover their losses easily. throw in champions league revenue that will only increase, plus sponsors that will only increase, plus tv money that will only increase, plus prize money that will only increase, and so on and so forth for each deal. it's just and endless cycle of money, and without the possibility of a a lower club being bankrolled to competitiveness, it can easily create an even more heavily monopolised competition. the standard of the bottom and middle end clubs will improve, but the top end club will improve out of sight. 

it's just an unfair system designed to keep the big boys safe from any possibly upstarts. all impressive youth will be plucked even moreso than they are. why doesnt any of this additional money go to the grassroots stuff? football has always had wealthy backers, clubs have been bankrolled throughout the ages, why is NOW suddenly the time to go 'uh we dont want this anymore'?



> Essentially, Premier League owners have been given a sizeable financial boost. They have colluded and decided that they would quite like to avoid passing on this bounty to players, those that create the entertainment deemed so valuable. Therefore, a wage ceiling is introduced to avoid such an inconvenience, allowing money to be retained. If a squad does need investment, ticket and merchandising prices can always be increased in order to squeeze more from a loyal customer base.


sums up the prem ffp rules perfectly imo.

and yes, i know it's odd that i'm laying into the rules that will in future protect my club, but to put in place a system that denies others a real chance of success is just proper unfair. if all teams received the same amount of money, could only spend so much on transfers and wages, and could only get so much from sponsors, i'd be more inclined to support it. but there's nothing on that. only how much money you're allowed to lose, which can be covered up with a couple of sponsors and television money for the big guys. that's not fair at all.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> While up north it's a double edged sword, while it is great seeing your rivals losing to shit teams it does mean our co-effeciant takes a battering, not too long ago the the champions would go straight into the group stages of the Champions League and the 2'nd place team would be in the last CL Qualifying round but now if the Champions have to play 2 qualifying rounds in the "worst placed" section of the draw and the 2'nd place teams have to qualify for the Europa League.


supporting a club from a small league (Hajduk Split - Croatia), I have the same dilemma 

At the end of the day as hard as it is, for small leagues like Scotland or Croatia its better to support all the clubs in Europe, the higher the coefficiant for the league the more spots you get and you can even skip the qualifiers. Its very frustrating for Hajduk to have to play teams from the EPL, Serie A or La Liga for the *QUALIFYING ROUNDS* :frustrate We went from 2 teams potentially in the CL to now all of our clubs starting their European season in July and having to go through 2-3 rounds of qualifying which for the Europa League clubs means beating teams from the top leagues just to get in


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Anyway a little late but here is my thoughts on yesterday's games...

Bayern didn't play their best match at all but still won 3:1 at the Emirates, enough said. It was too easy for Bayern and expected much better from Arsenal. They had a bright start in the 2nd half and could have equalized through Giroud but in all reality Bayern were the much better team and could have scored more goals. It could get ugly in Munich, but I believe Bayern will rest many players and they have some yellow card troubles as well

Porto-Malaga wasn't a great game but Porto deserved to win. They will probably be angered they couldn't score the second goal and this result still gives Malaga a decent chance to progress despite not scoring an away goal. Malaga had a very disappointing approach to this match, very defensive and only had one shot on target. Isco had a poor game. I still think Porto are the favorites to progress, pretty much if they score in Malaga which I think they can do, they are in the drivers seat

As for today, Barcelona will progress in a two-leg affair with Milan but Milan often give them _some_ problems. Also Milan is in much better form right now than what they were during the group stage where they struggled to even get out the group. Gala-Schalke was a 50-50 tie for me when the draw came out but now I think Gala is the favorites, mostly because of Schalke's awful form rather than Gala's signings. I don't think Drogba is even starting today anyway


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

some guy has got a million to 1 ticket predicting the scores, he's just got 2 games to go


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Holy fuck if that's legit. Amazing run regardless of tonights results.

I wonder what the cashout value on that would be right now and I wonder how pissed that dude will be when Barcelona are the team to let him down. :lol

**Edit: That betting slip is actually one hundred million to one. Thought he had put £1 on instead of 1p.**

Fancying a 1-1 between AC and Barca. Will stick my neck out and boldly predict Messi will get Barca's goal.
Absolutely no idea what to think about Galatasaray and Schalke; 3-1 to the home side just for the atmosphere.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Schalke is so bad right now, I don't think they will get a draw or a win away.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

2-1 To Milan
2-0 To DROGBA


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> some guy has got a million to 1 ticket predicting the scores, he's just got 2 games to go


Hope the fucker loses :fergie.



I'm going to get laughed at big time if he wins :torres.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck even I am super nervous for that guy now. If Milan score, I'm going to be gutted for that guy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Please milan just score.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm with the Gala crowd. Can't see Schalke getting a draw.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Guys twitter handle is Simon "Torres" Pike. He likes golf.

_"I have an IQ of 142... Wooooossaaa"_

Yeah, after a little bit of research, I now hope he loses in the most devestatingly gutting way possible. :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



IncapableNinja said:


> Guys twitter handle is *Simon "Torres" Pike. He likes golf*.
> 
> _"I have an IQ of 142... Wooooossaaa"_
> 
> Yeah, after a little bit of research, I now hope he loses in the most devestatingly gutting way possible. :fergie


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



IncapableNinja said:


> Guys twitter handle is *Simon "Torres" Pike.* He likes golf.
> 
> _"I have an IQ of 142... Wooooossaaa"_
> 
> Yeah, after a little bit of research, I now hope he loses in the most devestatingly gutting way possible. :fergie


Obviously Joel in disguise :mourinho


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No it's evo i think he was the one who always liked torres and thought he'd become world class again.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lionel Messi is 1 goal off going into second place ahead of Ruud van Nistelrooy in the top Champions League goalscorer charts.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Prediction:

Milan/UEFAlona - 0-2.
DROGalatasaray/Schalke - 2-1.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well, 2 more years and he's gonna beat Raul. The ratio is insane anyways...  Raul (top goalscorer of all time) has *0.49* and Messi has *0.76* LOL


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Hope the fucker loses :fergie.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get laughed at big time if he wins :torres.


Hope the guy wins:mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca's away kit is truly ugly stuff.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Been a while since I've seen the San Siro like this.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ahh, Sharawaay should've scored there. Come on Milan!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> ahh, Sharawaay should've scored there. Come on Milan!


I thought you wanted him to win his bet :terry


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yilmaz golaso, lovely flick and finish.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh fucking hell El Shaarawy, them touches were Gervinho esque.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yilmaz goal was lovely stuff. Actually gave the keeper no chance.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I thought you wanted him to win his bet :terry


Expect no mercy from Expectnomercy for the bet guy :terry


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I thought you wanted him to win his bet :terry


I forgot:side:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lol, Huntelaar the new :ibra.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This is going to be one of those days...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And people say united fans are pessimistic.


----------



## Meki

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan doing a good job atm. HAPPY MEKI


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

A few interesting ties aside I think they need to abolish this second round stage, some real mismatched affairs. Harder group stage with just sixteen teams and then straight to the quarters. Arsenal have just become filler in this tournament, I'm sure their fans would rather they had a competitive run in the Europa league.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fàbregas is being way too slow today. Wake up, Cesc.


----------



## Dollwrestling

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Only 16 teams would mean less money...
Arsenal had no chance vs Munich, cause Munich are almost invincible this season. That goal they got by Arsenal was the first goal against them in 2013! (and I am not a fan of Munich)




---


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan have had a couple of good chances so far, El Sha' just not being able to make the most of them.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan is doing great. BOREcelona not so much.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Frustrating as fuck.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Guess what Balotelli is doing.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That guy is only two barca-goals away form a million.

But to be honest, Gala and Schalke both play without defending so I wouldnt count on a 1:1 as the final result.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

THIS IS A DISGRACE.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan has been great, Barca below par for their standards.


----------



## Meki

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great blocking by Milan. I'd say score one and go full defense afterwards. Barca can't score in san siro. I'm pretty sure Milan can keep the 0 in Camp Nou


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Got some strong weird feelings that Milan are gonna eliminate Barca. No? :no:

Milan have been excellent so far but it's only half time. There defence seem a little bit shaky at times, but they've got the job done. More support up top for El Sharawy and I can see them with a huge chance of taking something to Spain if they can stifle Barca's attacks for the next 45mins. Daunting task.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

By the way, why is Nocerino not playing


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Europa League is where it's at these days :hendo4


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










For the love of God, Milan, do the competition a favour and knock out Barzzzzzzzzelona.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Got some strong weird feelings that Milan are gonna eliminate Barca. No? :no:
> 
> Milan have been excellent so far but it's only half time. There defence seem a little bit shaky at times, but they've got the job done. More support up top for El Sharawy and I can see them with a huge chance of taking something to Spain if they can stifle Barca's attacks for the next 45mins. Daunting task.


That's because this game looks exactly like Chelsea last year. 

FUUUUU I cannot believe how shit Barca were that first half. What the hell was Roura expecting Milan to do? Surely the same mistakes of last season cant be repeated.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca borefest again? i'm not watching.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca - Milan = boring

Gala-Schalke has been a much better game, basically because both sides can't defend  Either of these two sides I think will get destroyed in the next round if they face a top team


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How is it Barca's fault if Milan put 11 men behind the ball?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Barca borefest again? i'm not watching.


It's the way the game should be played, doncha' know?

Talented tedious tippy tappy twats.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Altintop fpalm 

Gala need to do something to close Farfan. Maybe Eboue. 

Good to hear that Milan are doing well against Barca.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This match needs more El Guaje :villa

LOL at Busquets yellow card for that


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sergio Busquets should have gotten a red card,That fuckwad.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Same garbage. 

brb Messi ganged by 6 players. No other way to score. 

Fuk.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan have only put 11 behind the ball when they really needed to, they certainly haven't parked the bus at all.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

All you guys saying this is boring clearly do not understand football :andres


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeeeeeeeessssssssss!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan! Yes!

Fuck Busquets.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

PRINCE


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

KEVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Same garbage.
> 
> brb *Messi ganged by 6 players.* No other way to score.
> 
> Fuk.


I hear that's how he likes it.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wow good job referee


----------



## Meki

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

MILAN SCORES. FUCK YEAH :mark:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Boateng, the Spurs legend:lmao and the commentary saying a shook lead in san siro:lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao fuck you man with bet FUCK YOU.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck yeah Milan score! Fuck you Barca!


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca will lose by more goals if they continue playing the way they are at the moment.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WAS HANDBALL?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh god Sanchez coming on. 

Throwing in the towel.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sanchez coming on, Barca are admitting defeat.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

All this United fans Barca hate is making me want them to win now.

VISCA BARCA!


----------



## Meki

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lololol wtf is alexis gonna do :lol


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

busquests just looks like a cunt

most cuntish face

btw i didn't even notice Cesc, come back home man:wenger


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

alexis (N)(N)(N)(N)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> All this United fans Barca hate is making me want them to win now.
> 
> VISCA BARCA!


Don't hate them, man with bet is who i'm against tonight :fergie but yes i find them very boring at times.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Meki said:


> lololol wtf is alexis gonna do :lol


Probably gonna suck some cock. It's what alexis texas is famous for...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pazzini is a real handful up front.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol Man U fans mad at Barca? LOL

that humiliation in the final still hurts uh?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sanchez with his usual great touch.

Leading Milan to a counter attack.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao fuck you man with bet FUCK YOU.


Man he must be pissed the fuck off. Of all the teams to let you down in a bet. You'd think your safe with Barca :lol

Still see Barca at least equalising


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



zxLegionxz said:


> Lol Man U fans mad at Barca? LOL
> 
> that humiliation in the final still hurts uh?


Couple of posts above ain't from united fans, derp.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Muntari must have gotten his passport off the same guy as Kanu because there's not a hope he's a day under 35.

Sanchez on to not score goals......................... :villa

Sad to see that now only Barca and Liverpool fans and Joel appreciate the beautiful game :brodgers #DeathByFootball #TippyTappy


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Don't hate them, man with bet is who i'm against tonight :fergie but yes i find them very boring at times.


Just admit you hate them because they were balls deep in you in those two finals. There is nothing wrong with that. 

People need to understand that there is nothing wrong with hating a team solely because they beat you. Hate is pure. Hate is beautiful. Sometimes hate is the only thing you have. It won't betray you.

Now c'mon WWE_TNA and the rest of the Mancs. Tell us all why you really hate Barcelona. Let it all out. You will feel better.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bore me, busquets and their hipster fanboys. with that said i find myself turning football off, over or just not watching at all unless it's united.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> @Coral
> As a consolation, we're going to take @SimonTorresPike and a mate out to the return leg in Barcelona. Well played for getting so far.


True LADS like Charlie Morgan.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So many head injuries.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking wankers coral absolute wankers or whoever is doing that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fucking wankers coral absolute wankers or whoever is doing that.


Do you know the punter or something? :lol


----------



## Death Rider

Lol at barca. Good to see the underdog win


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If he put more than 10 quid on the bet i'd understand but it was fucking penny.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man Utd fans hating Barca know what's coming for them when they're up against Barca that's why.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Niang. An FM god on the pitch. :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

But who was attempt on goal?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal could of signed Niang? :wenger gonna :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Niang is a monster on footy manager


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nice of the commentator to mention Niang also trained with Everton and not just the two London darlings.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

OMFG


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bye bye Barca!

Maybe.....


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Muntary, who's the guy who talked crap about him:shaq


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUCK YESSS!! 2-0 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:wilkins


----------



## Meki

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUCK YEAH. WOOHOO


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

2!!!


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

2-0 THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

SULLLLLLLLLEYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Muntari? fucking muntari? :lmao :lmao.

We'll go out the year barca do before the final, fucking typical like 2010.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Guy got the 2-0 the wrong way around :fergie


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Take a bow Milan...Take a BOW


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Muntari dat WOAT :lmao.

Brilliant finish as well.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Holy shit!! 

This is unbelievable!!!


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

'Porsmouth 2-0 Barcleona' :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Guy got the 2-0 the wrong way around :fergie


Barca trolled him hard 

:troll


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ambrosini:mark: playing like this at his age typical Italians.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

now send cuntface off.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Inb4 Kanu scores.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Watch Barca go and score like 4 at the Nou Camp


----------



## Meki

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ambrosini playing a great game (Y)


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Roura should be ashamed. 

What an epic failure. Playing without a striker is suicide against these teams.

Same shit as Chelsea.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Milan will beat Barca tomorrow, I called it first :side:





Abk™ said:


> Barca will lose by more goals if they continue playing the way they are at the moment.


I'm officially the NEWWWW RIGHT ONE! :wilkins :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Imagine what the ladbrokes guy is doing right now :terry, that crudelli fellar.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Too many 1 time right ones tbh. Until some does a prediction like Joel did predicting Le Fondre coming off the bench and scoring two past Chelsea pique2) no one can offically call themselves THE RIGHT ONE.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Too many 1 time right ones tbh. Until some does a prediction like Joel did predicting Le Fondre coming off the bench and scoring two past Chelsea pique2) no one can offically call themselves THE RIGHT ONE.


Guy with bet was very nearly GOAT right one :torres


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Max plays this game like a chess master. I am fuckin impressed and marking Leo is a masterclass


----------



## Meki

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

NA NA NA NA, NA NA NA NA. HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mario and Robinho celebrating :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck the RIGHT ONES, I am the OPTIMISTIC ONE 

Inb4 both Barca and Liverpool win 3-0 in the second legs and save Tiki Taka ep

LOL at Balotelli. :wilkins at the hot piece of ass that was in front of him


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Guy with bet was very nearly GOAT right one :torres


Well he did predict a 2 - 0 win. So in a sense...he still is the right one....Just a broke right one :troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Too many 1 time right ones tbh. Until some does a prediction like Joel did predicting Le Fondre coming off the bench and scoring two past Chelsea pique2) no one can offically call themselves THE RIGHT ONE.


CHURCH.

All these wannabes trying to steal my thunder, my schtick, my IDENTITY. I proclaimed myself THE RIGHT ONE and backed it up for weeks. We're not seeing RIGHT ONEs. We're seeing CORRECT FOR ONE GAME ONEs. 

Respectful people like CHAIN GANG SOLIDER (you will be SOL*ID*ER) are dying out. THE RIGHT ONE barely has been dead for two weeks and you guys wanna sing and dance on his grave and take his name. I am appalled. APPALLED.

That girl with Balotelli is so fucking hot. I need her.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dark Milan Rises.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hope that guy who lost the bet works and his boss refuses to give him the time off. Would teach him to be wrong


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That was TOO MUCH extra time.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RIP Champions League. We can't keep a clean sheet if our lives depended on it. 

Better focus on the double now.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> 2-1 To Milan


ALMOST RIGHT ONE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Inb4 Barca win 4-1 at the nou camp.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

THANK YOU Milan. Top class defending, El Shaarawy and Boateng with GOAT performance. Awesome.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca couldn't even score with fergie time.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> RIP Champions League. We can't keep a clean sheet if our lives depended on it.
> 
> Better focus on the double now.




No way 2-0 is hard but not impossible specially when you got the best team in the world playing on its field.

horrible job the referee did


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Impressed with Niang in that cameo appearance. Looks like another one Arsenal may have missed out there. Oh well, he was too old anyway. :wenger

What a game. :mark:


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tie is not over yet though, Barcelona could somehow manage to win 4-1 in Camp Nou, unlikely but it could happen. 

But still this was incredible, great performance from Milan. Barcelona getting eliminated would be great.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

sensational performance from milan, i hold my hands, i have never been more delighted to admit when i am wrong, i didn't give milan a chance before kick off, superb from them in all areas. Ghana powers!!!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> RIP Champions League. We can't keep a clean sheet if our lives depended on it.
> 
> Better focus on the double now.












Losing to THIS man, hang your head in shame.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Seems like Coral are gonna pay for that guy who made the bet to go to the second leg of Barca/Milan at the Camp Nou


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Watch Barca go and score like 4 at the Nou Camp


If Chelsea defended so well in Nou Camp last year then so can Milan...


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


>


:lmao Perfect visual to celebrate the strong potential of UEFAlona getting eliminated that early.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Anyone watching sky sports? jamie redknapp saying stupid shit as usual :lmao, such a moron.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca got owned. 3-1 in the second leg!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cant see us scoring three past a strong Milan defence. Couldn't do it against Inter or Chelsea. Terrible performance. All Spanish teams could be out in the second round.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


>


:kobe4


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good to see they take their hookers to football matches aswell, such gents.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan fully deserved to win. They defended brilliantly, looked dangerous going forward and Barca were as poor as I've seen them in a long time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea. Celtic and now Milan

Just goes to show, a well disciplined defence, patience, and razor sharp counter attack is all you need to beat Barca

Astonishingly impressive from Milan. I was watching the game in the uni computer lab and when Milan's 2nd gal went in, I started jumping up like a maniac

Didnt even mind everyone stared 8*D


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:mario


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


>


Fanny Neguesha


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great result and fully deserved for AC Milan. 

On the second leg, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Anything could happen. I remember when Milan trashed Arsenal 4-0 at San Siro only to lose 3-0 in the return leg. Scary. This is Barca, anything can happen for sure because they'll be up for it. Milan have a very healthy chance of advancing though. 2-0 is just about the best result you could hope for and get.

Enjoying the result as it last.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



zxLegionxz said:


> No way 2-0 is hard but not impossible specially when you got the best team in the world playing on its field.
> 
> horrible job the referee did


I wish I could agree, but this is where this Barca team fall apart. 

This is a carbon copy of the Chelsea game (although Milan were significantly better). Barca play two wingers who can't score goals and Milan put 11 men behind the ball with 6 of them around Messi. 

The dominant Barca teams of the past few years to win the CL have always had a second prolific goalscorer in the starting XI. Eto'o, Henry, Villa, etc...THIS TEAM DOESN'T FUCKING HAVE THAT. 

Pedro no longer scores 20 goals a season. Iniesta isn't a goalscorer. Sanchez is the worst player to wear a Barca shirt in a long time. Our only goal threat aside from Messi has been isolated out of the team ,can't find consistent form and wants out of the team. 

Playing 2 wingers who don't score and relying on Messi to do all the work is pathetic tactics. This should have been learned last season in the CL, but now Barca are in the brink of elimination because of this stupid ideology. 

Team needs some big changes this summer.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> That girl with Balotelli is so fucking hot. I need her.


You want her attention? That'll cost you £100,000 a week. :balo2


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Excellent "away" display from Milan.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> I was watching the game in the uni computer lab and when Milan's 2nd gal went in, I started jumping up like a maniac
> 
> Didnt even mind everyone stared 8*D


This you?










Secret out Mario?!!

Fuckin get in Milan! Great to see Barca lose like that, no away goal either. Celtic & Milan now. So much for La Liga ruling the world, joke of a league!!


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I didn't realise I wanted Barcelona to lose so much until I found myself screaming "FUCKING GET IN!" and "FUCKING SMASH IT!" at the first and second goals respectively. Expected the game to be dogshit but the second half was nice to watch.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Milan did it, well done.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking brilliant from Milan. Seriously incredibly considering how shocking they've been in the Serie A this season, that defensive masterclass is such an aberration, dunno where the fuck they pulled that out of. They have some real talent though, Prince has had such a disappointing season but is still a class act. Pazzini actually contributing, which he hasn't done often since leaving Sampdoria, Niang and El Shaaraway are special talents. If Mario gets the finger out that's going to be a world class attack for years. They are putting together some good pieces, but I'm fucking amazed they done that to Barca, that was as good a display as you'll see against them.

Still. 5-0 at the Nou Camp. enaldo


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan 2-0 Barcelona. Barcelona just got a taste of their medicine. No one can beat my man Silvio when buying referees. WHERE WAS MESSI? Boateng showed the midget whose boss and the real 10. I said it now. Milan wins the UCL for the 8th time!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Fucking brilliant from Milan. Seriously incredibly considering how shocking they've been in the Serie A this season, that defensive masterclass is such an aberration, dunno where the fuck they pulled that out of. They have some real talent though, Prince has had such a disappointing season but is still a class act. Pazzini actually contributing, which he hasn't done often since leaving Sampdoria, Niang and El Shaaraway are special talents. If Mario gets the finger out that's going to be a world class attack for years. They are putting together some good pieces, but I'm fucking amazed they done that to Barca, that was as good a display as you'll see against them.
> 
> Still. 5-0 at the Nou Camp. enaldo


Bet you reps4life that Milan will score at the Nou Camp.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Baffling that Barca still don't have a plan B. ESPECIALLY after last year. Milan were exceptional but Barca never only looked like a threat going forward which is unforgivable. Messi's been sub par for a while now but this was his worst. If defences are sitting on the edge of their box then it's usually a wise idea to not try and pass it through such small holes. If you can defend well and deep against Barca you've always got a chance because they'll always concede a goal against anyone with any quality up top.

Still fancy Barca to go through at home unless Milan have another exceptional defensive performance. Barca need a finisher in the summer for sure. Messi in the middle of the 3 doesn't really work when he's coming that deep to get the ball.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan will get a draw at Camp Nou, calling it now.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sanchez reminds me of Gervinho.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Coral are taking the guy who was one result away from £1 Million to watch the return leg between AC Milan & Barcelona. Nice gesture that.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Sanchez reminds me of Gervinho.


I would take Gervinho just to get rid of Sanchez. At this point I'll do anything to get him out of this team.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Out of the teams from Bundesliga, la Liga and Premier League, the Bundesliga is in the best position.

Thats great!!! Hopefully BVB and Schalke get wins in the return legs


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

even if Schalke do progress no way they are capable of beating any of the teams in the quarters...not even the winner of the Porto/Malaga tie. They were better than Galatasaray today but both teams have suspect defending

If Barca go out I'm afraid that only improves United chances, hopefully Real knock them out


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Barca do get eliminated then Bayern's stock rises more and more. Would love for it to come down to a Bayern/Juve final.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ok, after a couple of hours, I can maybe see Barça turn the tie around, but it's going to take a hell of an effort. Maybe get a couple of early goals and anything could happen. The problem is, as EGame said, no plan B and the past results from the Inter and Chelsea games, doesnt give me huge amounts of faith. I'm hoping Villa is fit for the next few games and starts scoring, we need his goals, it just cant be Messi. Even the best cant score every game. I'd play a midfield of Iniesta, Busquets and Xavi and have Villa, Messi and Pedro up front. Usually when we play with M.V.P, theres goals. I'd keep Cesc on the bench, he's been getting some goals this season, still think he's better as a midfielder. And defence as got to be TIGHT. I'd even risk keeping Alves on the bench for a more defence minded right back.

It's not impossible, there's a chance, but it's going to be hell to get through.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

not a surprising result at all.

barca's defence has been woeful in la liga. havent kept a clean sheet in the last 6 games. defence is all over the place, and for some reason tito has removed that high pressing that the defenders would do, so if an attack got the ball, pique/puyol would be all over them like a plague. hasnt cost them because liga defending as a whole is atrocious, and messi dances around defenders for fun. they still desperately need a new cb or maybe even two.

milan will be hoping abidal isn't fit too. he's in the sevilla squad from memory. barca's performance would rise tenfold if he's involved with the team again. and of course angry barca at home is a prospect none will fancy. tie isn't over by any means.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> This you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret out Mario?!!
> 
> Fuckin get in Milan! Great to see Barca lose like that, no away goal either. Celtic & Milan now. So much for La Liga ruling the world, joke of a league!!


you got me 8*D

As for Barca, they do have a bit of a plan B

David Villa. You know, that striker guy. Why not give him a try?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

because there's only one man who's allowed to play striker.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

and that man is the greatest footballer on earth.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

and that worked out great last game


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

well excuse him for having an anonymous game once in a while.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

he is, but he has a scary amount of control over the team.

to be fair, villa was just out of hospital due to kidney stones. but it would be a huge mistake to not play him in the second leg. depends if messi wants it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

will definitely be interesting to see what Barcelona do. It would be an unbelievable result if AC Milan could progress to the quarter finals after this.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Essentially Milan just need that 1 goal to progress. Although getting that goal will be the problem, but given Barca's defending, it's possible. 3-1 defeat, Milan progress 8*D


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well Well Well :arry

Barcelona's kryptonite= Park the bus


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Messi doesn't usually play well against Italian opposition 

if it was anybody but Barcelona I'd say the tie is done, but with them I still give them a shot although it is more likely Milan go through. Barca aren't strong defensively and they will play so open that Milan should be able to score a goal which would mean Barca would have to score minimum of 4.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Possible, Milan could fall apart, this is totally Chelsea all over again. :terry1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If Spurs and Peter Crouch can do it:










I am sure Barcelona can.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

you cant compare a team like barca to a legend like crouch


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That's true.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> because there's only one man who's allowed to play striker.


Yeah, don't see why he can't still be the best player in the world cutting in from the right or left like he used to, he'll still dance around the crappy defenses in La Liga anyways. This would allow a man who was once the best striker around few seasons back (along with Eto'o) to also get the best out of him, being Villa.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL at United fans acting like they've won the entire tuornament just because the one team that would own them is out.

brb getting beat 2 times in a row at home in CL in the past 4 years. 

Goodluck beating Bayern and Madrid..


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United's defence looked solid and RVP can pull off anything

United may very well win this whole damn cup. Bastards


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Who is acting like United have won it? Pretty sure people are glad to see someone beat Barca in a big game for a change.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL at how butthurt EGame is :lmao


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Damn, there where so many hot girls at San Siro yesterday. I which i was there, and Drogba still has it:mark:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

EGame gonna EGame :kanye

THE MUPPET ONE

how about that awful Milan backline ay?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> *LOL at United fans acting like they've won the entire tuornament just because the one team that would own them is out.*
> 
> brb getting beat 2 times in a row at home in CL in the past 4 years.
> 
> Goodluck beating Bayern and Madrid..


:lmao

Bitter much? Don't see United fans saying anything of the sort, and how ignorant that you assume Barca would own them. Pity you couldn't even begin to own Milan last night big head!

Think it calls for a bit of. . .


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pics.

United and Barca out would be the dream. :kobe3


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL, where has any United fan acted like they’ve won anything?

I’d still make Barcelona and Madrid favourites in both ties. However, the first legs have gone as well as I could have hoped. Barcelona and Madrid were the favourites for the CL, I’m sure having both eliminated before the quarter finals would leave 8 teams feeling pretty happy. 

Some odds right now for the CL. Bayern were favourites last night at 3/1, never seen it so open at this stage.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern-Dortmund final, with BVB winning 

I hope :side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United to beat Madrid.

Then PSG.

Then Juventus.

Then Bayern.

EASY :rooney


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V8T89R7k4U&feature=player_embedded#! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

10,000 Gladbach fans travelling to Rome tonight.

Like them or not, Germans sure know how to support their teams


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague
Abidal has got the all clear from the doctors. He can come back to the team now. Rumours that he could be part of the squad at the weekend

the eric affect about to take place.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Bananas said:


> LOL at how butthurt EGame is :lmao


Arsenal = Liverpool.

dealwithit



Renegade™ said:


> EGame gonna EGame :kanye
> 
> THE MUPPET ONE
> 
> how about that awful Milan backline ay?


Location: Land down under. 



Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Bitter much? Don't see United fans saying anything of the sort, and how ignorant that you assume Barca would own them. Pity you couldn't even begin to own Milan last night big head!
> 
> Think it calls for a bit of. . .


LOL @ being bitter when 95% of the people ITT are still butthurt over their defeats over the past 4 years. 

SO MANY FEELS STILL FELT. 



Irish Jet said:


> LOL, where has any United fan acted like they’ve won anything?
> 
> I’d still make Barcelona and Madrid favourites in both ties. However, the first legs have gone as well as I could have hoped. Barcelona and Madrid were the favourites for the CL, I’m sure having both eliminated before the quarter finals would leave 8 teams feeling pretty happy.
> 
> Some odds right now for the CL. Bayern were favourites last night at 3/1, never seen it so open at this stage.


Inter 3 - 1 Barcelona
return. Barca 1 - 0 Inter - Loss

CDR Barcelona 1-2 Sevilla
return. Sevilla 0-1 Barcelona - Loss

SSC Sevilla 3-1 Barcelona
return. Barcelona 4-0 Sevilla Win

Arsenal 2-1 Barcelona
return. Barca 3-1 Arsenal -Win

Chelsea 1 - 0 Barcelona
return. Barca 2-2 Chelsea -Loss

ITS OVER.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> 10,000 Gladbach fans travelling to Rome tonight.
> 
> Like them or not, Germans sure know how to support their teams


I don't think anyone would be arguing otherwise tbh. They're generally regarded as having some of the best supports in Europe, although tbf the whole Austrian/German/Croatian & Serbian supports usually are hard to differentiate as they adopt the same principles in terms of singing at a game. European aways usually see a lot of people travelling over even without tickets. I know Madrid had to reorganise the away end last week because in addition to the 3,000 tickets United received another 3-4,000 bought up seats in the home end and had to be moved into a bigger away end as a result.

That being said, Rome is one of the cities in Europe for football that would be advisable to travel in great numbers. Their Ultras are renowned for attacking small groups of fans in isolated areas before or after the game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> LOL at United fans acting like they've won the entire tuornament just because the one team that would own them is out.
> 
> brb getting beat 2 times in a row at home in CL in the past 4 years.
> 
> Goodluck beating Bayern and Madrid..












The treble is in the bag.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Arsenal = Liverpool.
> 
> dealwithit
> 
> Location: Land down under.
> 
> LOL @ being bitter when 95% of the people ITT are still butthurt over their defeats over the past 4 years.
> 
> SO MANY FEELS STILL FELT.


Bless. You didn't get in to 'supporting' lmao) Barca for this losing lark did you? No wonder you spit your dummy out when it happens.

I love it when Barca lose for the reaction of their wank boys like you. :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3

Also, taking a pop at Rene's location!fpalm


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> Bayern-Dortmund final, with BVB winning
> 
> I hope :side:


Yeah because we haven't lost enough finals already enaldo


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

yeah egame seems hella bitter

oh sure, when barca wins all the time its great, but not so fun on the other side is it eh mr GOAT?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hope the glory hunter appreciates this in his User CP!










Never gonna get tired of that. Think others should give him it too!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i wonder what will happen when garry the great one barry gives iniesta the run around. egame probably explodes.

don andres vs don gareth.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Yeah because we haven't lost enough finals already enaldo


You can win it if it isn't Dortund in the final (Y)

But if it is BVB, then more heartache for Bayern :evil:


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------LOL


Nige™ said:


> Bless. You didn't get in to 'supporting' lmao) Barca for this losing lark did you? No wonder you spit your dummy out when it happens.
> 
> I love it when Barca lose for the reaction of their wank boys like you. :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3
> 
> Also, taking a pop at Rene's location!fpalm


LOL-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------LOL

Nige questioning the validity of supporters ITT. THIS IS NEW AND EXCITING.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> yeah egame seems hella bitter
> 
> oh sure, when barca wins all the time its great, but not so fun on the other side is it eh mr GOAT?


FEELS. SO MANY FEELS.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

When people who aren't used to losing, lose, and go on a losers rampage


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

stfu mozza you fucking glory hound :hendo4


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I looked into my _crystal ball_ and see EGame's mad about _Prince_ going balls deep in Barca ass. _The Chocolate Invasion_. TAKE IT. Time to party and _parade_ like it's _1999_. :fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Come back when you glory hunters such as Kiz win the BROTHERHOOD CUP

Stick ya UEFA Jobbersleague up your arses


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> Come back when you glory hunters such as Kiz win the BROTHERHOOD CUP
> 
> Stick ya UEFA Jobbersleague up your arses


brotherhood cup? pfft










dublin SUPER cup. SUPER.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The funniest moment was when Bitchsquets tackled Pazzini from behind and started faking it like he was the one being fouled. Obviously, the referee did not buy it.:lmao that made me hate that guy even more, it's like you can tell by his facial expression he is just a jerk.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Stick all your trophies up your ass.










PEACE CUP MO'FUCKERS.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great moment for Keane winning a trophy with the club he supported as a boy.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



BANKSY said:


> Great moment for Keane winning a trophy with the club he supported as a boy.


:lol :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21535933



> Bundesliga side Schalke 04 have lodged a protest with Uefa over Galatasaray striker Didier Drogba's participation in their 1-1 Champions League draw.
> 
> "There are doubts about the validity of the permission to play Drogba in the Champions League," the German club said on their official Twitter account.
> 
> "Schalke 04 reserves its rights and is looking into this."
> 
> Uefa confirmed it had received "a protest concerning Drogba's eligibility".
> 
> The European governing body said its disciplinary panel would investigate the matter but had not yet set a date.
> 
> Ivorian Drogba made his European debut for the Turkish club, after joining them in January from Shanghai Shenhua.
> 
> The former Chelsea forward signed an 18-month contract with the Istanbul side after moving from China.
> 
> The Chinese club - with whom he had signed a two-and-a-half-year deal last June - opposed the move.
> 
> He made his full debut in the last-16 tie, following his appearance as a substitute in a league game last Friday, in which he scored just minutes after coming on.
> 
> Schalke earned a valuable draw in Istanbul on Wednesday after Jermaine Jones's away goal cancelled out Galatasaray striker Burak Yilmaz's early opener.
> 
> The two sides meet in the second leg of the tie on 12 March in Gelsenkirchen.
> 
> Drogba won the Champions League with Chelsea last season and was also a member of the Ivory Coast team which lost to eventual champions Nigeria in the quarter-finals of the Africa Cup of Nations.


this could get tasty with the whole chinese club suing or whatever bit. im still not totally sure on how he just changed clubs without the other club wanting him to while he was still under contract. i thought someone like that could only happen if drogba paid out the rest of his contract, thus becoming a free agent.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

inb4balescores70freekickstonight :avb1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think youre all forgetting about the biggest trophy in the world

You know, the one we won last year!


















The ASIAN BARCLAYS CUP and dem vital pre season goals


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Torres with another trophy win. :lmao

Imagine how many he'd have by now if he sucked this bad at the start of his career aswell. :torres


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Friedel
Walker - Gallas - Vertonghen - Assou-Ekotto
Dembele - Parker
Lennon - Holtby - Bale
Adebayor​
Strong team, I like it. 

Now lets progress and have our rematch showdown with Inter Milan in the quarters.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Nige questioning the validity of supporters ITT. THIS IS NEW AND EXCITING.


Hurts cos it's true. All the teams you could support in this country and you go for Barca. People in countries that don't have major leagues, perfectly understandable. Over here, fucking pathetic. Why pick a team you couldn't go and actually support?fpalm Dad was always a Barca fan right? Bitch please.

The fact you post about Barca like an 11 year old schoolgirl that's just got a glimpse of One Direction when they win and then like a spoiled brat who didn't get what they wanted at Christmas when they lose says all it needs to. Then there's all the GOAT GOAT GOAT bollocks last year for about 20 consecutive posts.:no: You've got wank boy written all over you.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Friedel
> Walker - Gallas - Vertonghen - Assou-Ekotto
> Dembele - Parker
> Lennon - Holtby - Bale
> Adebayor​
> Strong team, I like it.
> 
> Now lets progress and have our rematch showdown with Inter Milan in the quarters.


Delighted that Holtby is starting over Dempsey. First full debut for us as well :cool2.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Really hope Spurs get through. The amazing way goal might get Lyon over the line though, hope not.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Don't worry EGame.

UEFA are lining up a "Top Official" for the return leg.

You'll make it to the last 8.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Delighted that Holtby is starting over Dempsey. First full debut for us as well :cool2.


Didn't Holtby start against Newcastle?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

inb4 Gallas fuck up.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Really wish we had got the Tong in summer now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Zidane :mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Early Spurs goal should settle it tbh.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Hurts cos it's true. All the teams you could support in this country and you go for Barca. People in countries that don't have major leagues, perfectly understandable. Over here, fucking pathetic. Why pick a team you couldn't go and actually support?fpalm Dad was always a Barca fan right? Bitch please.
> 
> The fact you post about Barca like an 11 year old schoolgirl that's just got a glimpse of One Direction when they win and then like a spoiled brat who didn't get what they wanted at Christmas when they lose says all it needs to. Then there's all the GOAT GOAT GOAT bollocks last year for about 20 consecutive posts.:no: You've got wank boy written all over you.


Isn't EGame Arabic?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Desecrated said:


> Isn't EGame Arabic?


I thought he was English. Fair enough if he's not but he still comes off as a wank boy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I am sure I saw EGame being English somewhere.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Thought Egame was Canadian?

Think seb was the only english barca fan aka leeds fan :terry


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

golaso lyon


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dembele off please, he's been so poor for a while now, well, since Sandro's been injured really, slows down our plays, poor passer. Put Holtby CM.

Dempsey/Sigurdsson up in Holtbys position.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Massive crowd at this Rubin Kazan match... So much rolling around on the ground too.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™;14390994 said:


> Hurts cos it's true. All the teams you could support in this country and you go for Barca. People in countries that don't have major leagues, perfectly understandable. Over here, fucking pathetic. Why pick a team you couldn't go and actually support?fpalm Dad was always a Barca fan right? Bitch please.
> 
> The fact you post about Barca like an 11 year old schoolgirl that's just got a glimpse of One Direction when they win and then like a spoiled brat who didn't get what they wanted at Christmas when they lose says all it needs to. Then there's all the GOAT GOAT GOAT bollocks last year for about 20 consecutive posts.:no: You've got wank boy written all over you.


LMAO This shows how much of an idiot you really are. :stuff 

OVER HERE?! LOLWUT I don't live in Europe you imbecile, nor am I European. :stuff 

That means I don't have to support a shit club like Blackburn and shit bricks everytime someone supports a team that is not in their vicinity (be sure to change your diaper btw). That means I can support whoever I want and I've been supporting the same team for 9 years now. :stuff

Keep up the good work genius. LOL.

WOATS GONNA WOAT.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

These Rubin Kazan players are just embarrassing. :kenny

FALCAO :mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm no mechanic but there's something wrong with that bus.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I know Lyon are parking the bus but that's taking it a little far.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao Red card for Rubin Kazan. Looked bad but it's a yellow at worst.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Feels very weird to be saying it but I'm very happy to have John Obi Mikel back in the team for today, he has actually been quite missed.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed team v Zenit: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Henderson, Downing, Suarez. #LFC
> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed subs: Gulacsi, Coates, Wisdom, Shelvey, Assaidi, Suso, Sterling #LFC


Incoming famous European night at Anfield :hendo4


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

looks like Newcastle will get by Metalist, next up is most likely Anzhi for them


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

btw Wolfgang Stark is the worst referee in Europe, well a "high profile" one, looks like UEFA finally relegated him to the Europa League but he shouldn't even be doing these games


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dembele what


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a damn strike that was!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

are athletico out?

didn't they lose 2-0 first leg?


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lost 2-1. They are out on away goals


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lyon defended way too deep at the end of that match, harsh way to go out but they didn't help themselves. Spurs play Inter Milan in the next round which starts March 7


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Liverpool to score 3 followed by a late Reina error letting Zenit through tbh.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed subs: Gulacsi, Coates, Wisdom, Shelvey, Assaidi, Suso, Sterling #LFC


Holy bench of hot garbage. Hopefully Zenit will be the shook ones and we can wrap this up without needing to make changes.



nazzac said:


> Lost 2-1. They are out on away goals


Wait, what? :lol



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Liverpool to score 3 followed by a late Reina error letting Zenit through tbh.


So likely it hurts. :kenny


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



IncapableNinja said:


> Wait, what? :lol


Atletico lost 2-1 in Spain and won 1-0 in Russia. (Y)


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> Atletico lost 2-1 in Spain and won 1-0 in Russia. (Y)












Always wanted a reason to use that. Love the Cenk.

The first leg was the game where Atletico were 1-0 down but risked everything by letting the keeper go up for a corner and conceded another. Buffoonish decision and it has cost them a chance to retain.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Torres is allergic to scoring.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lol :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:carra


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Now I remember why we dropped Carra in the first place.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

CARRAGHER THE GOAT


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Inb4 4-1


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What in the world Carra?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Inb4 4-1


To Zenit :torres


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Clinical from Hulk.

Got to attempt to channel the European spirit of da' Boro.

MACARONIIIIIIIIIIIIII. etc etc.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Carragher :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



IncapableNinja said:


> Clinical from Hulk.
> 
> Got to attempt to channel the European spirit of da' Boro.
> 
> MACARONIIIIIIIIIIIIII. etc etc.


Nobody will do it like boro did it, that was some special shit.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

haha Carra

Bye bye liverpool.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> To Zenit :torres


:jose


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How on earth wasn't Kadlec closed down in the Chelsea box? He had all sorts of time before laying the ball off to Lafata.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lol carra


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How high is the liverpool backline.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Daniel 'Messi' Agger tbh


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lionel Agger :brodgers


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



IncapableNinja said:


> Always wanted a reason to use that. Love the Cenk.
> 
> The first leg was the game where Atletico were 1-0 down but risked everything by letting the keeper go up for a corner and conceded another. Buffoonish decision and it has cost them a chance to retain.


Yeah, your right :lol

I don't know why i thought it was 2-1 in the first


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

THE COMEBACK


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Suarezzzzzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Daniel 'Messi' Agger tbh





DwayneAustin said:


> Lionel Agger :brodgers


:torres

:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Sadly, I can actually see Liverpool scoring 3 more :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

For fuck sake Reina


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> How high is the liverpool backline.


Carragher does look like he's had a couple of pre-game beers, tbh.

+ Reina.

Luis 'Gaizka' Suarez


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ohhhhh Reina. Dat miss kick!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Should be a cracker now at Anfield.

It's what you get when two teams just want to play football. *cough* Lyon.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Suarez saves Liverpool again:suarez1


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's games like these when I really miss the European GOAT


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mata is such a genius.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> It's games like these when I really miss the European GOAT


So damn fucking true


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GLORIOUS :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh Snap.... COMEBACK ON EVEN MORE


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Joe allllllllennn.

Get in'!!!


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> It's games like these when I really miss the European GOAT


Colin Hendry?

:mark:

Going to be a hell of a finish, we're obviously going to have to keep going gungho style and Zenit look incisive on the break. 

DIRK ALLEN. Hello, hello.

Did they just take that dude off on a STRETCHER so they could spray WD40 on his ankles? Ridiculous.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Xavi ¨just scored for Pool.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Liverpool have this in the bag.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We may get to see THE ULTIMATE TAN BRUNO ALVES.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Is Atletico Madrid out? what the fuck, they where the favourites to win:fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Is Atletico Madrid out? what the fuck, they where the favourites to win:fpalm


About a week ago before there first leg, they were 21/1 to win, which put them at 10th favourites.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea is losing? They should turn it around second half.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nice to see Suarez stand on the ankle of the Zenit CB in the build up to the second, such a fucking cunt.

EDIT: Boooooooooo no BRUNO


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Still think Zenit can get another goal on the counter but wouldn't put it past Liverpool getting 2 more. Just a case of can they keep this up.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

HANDBALL FOR FUCK SAKE


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shopuld have had a pen right then. Clear as day handball. Ahh well shit happens


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That was a clear hand ball.

Dat ref!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Suarez ILY!

What a player.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That's a peach of a goal :suarez1


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 IT'S MAGICAL!!!!!!! IT'S GLORIOUS!!!!!!

BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

ASSAIDI LIVES


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DEM SPECIAL EUROPEAN NIGHTS


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Suarez:mark:


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*BENFICA 1-0

Ola John :mark:

Can anyone give me an update on the other games? *


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Yeah Zenit should probably try and stop giving away free kicks on the edge of their box


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

STOP BOLLOCKSING AROUND AT THE BACK YOU CUNTS


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea will lose this...


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Getting far too open in the middle now.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Crazy 10 minutes, Benfica 2-1 Bayern Leverkusen.

Edit: :lmao at Chelsea losing 0-1 against Sparta Prague*


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And he does it again, such a scumbag.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lol Chelsea is fucking shit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ramires is the WOAT in the final third.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Liverpool to score 3 followed by a late Reina error letting Zenit through tbh.


Fucking close enough


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Holy fuck Hazard.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GTFO BALL BOYS :hazard


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

AZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:downing Suarez misses in Russia, Carra mistake tonight, blatant pelanty turned down, could and should be through.

Fantastic effort though


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good performance. Not getting that away goal in Russia really cost us.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DAT HAZARD and that £200 he just won for me!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hazard great goal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Spurs score late, Chelski score late

We don't score late. Typical :terry1


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a rocket on the left foot from Hazard. Brilliant goal.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Hazard saving the day *


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Spurs score late, Chelski score late
> 
> We don't score late. Typical :terry1


Put up one hell of a fight though.

Game at Anfield is going to be tough for us. I'm sure we won't bend over like Zenit though!


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So Liverpool and potentially Barca out of Europe.

Rough year for defenders of the beautiful game ep


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Well the quarter finals are almost garanteed to us, we are facing Bordeaux at the final 16. No french team has ever eliminated us in european competitions.

Then that means we might evade Chelsea, Inter, and Tottenham until the semi-finals or finals, if we get there. Good. *



DwayneAustin said:


> So Liverpool and potentially *Barca* out of Europe.
> 
> Rough year for defenders of the *beautiful game* ep


:rodgers


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Love that from Friedel :lol


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Only dreams now scousers :terry1


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good job, good effort.

Can't make defensive howlers at this level and expect to get away with it, though we very nearly did.

That's got to be the level of performance in every remaining league game. Suarez is probably worth about £50 million right now, shame that's pocket change for a couple of teams. snrub


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Carra causing Liverpool to go out in his last European game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking Lacazette should of finished the spurs game when he had an open net instead of looking for the pen, ahh well he's beast on my fifa career mode.


----------



## Death Rider

Fuck you Liverpool for giving me hope . 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


>





God™ said:


>


:wilkins


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*








Fuck those other gifs 8*D


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Liverpool giving me a late birthday present :hb


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Put up one hell of a fight though.
> 
> Game at Anfield is going to be tough for us. I'm sure we won't bend over like Zenit though!


Yeah dont get me wrong the boys put in a brilliant effort. Especially after the first goal since they could have just said "fuck this" and just passed it around rest of the match. 

Just pissed off. So damn close  

Also


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Where do you get those gifs, dammit. Ola John's goal was better than everything posted here.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wait chelsea fans wanted to go through tonight?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



LuN™;14406514 said:


> *Where do you get those gifs, dammit. Ola John's goal was better than everything posted here.*


101greatgoals


----------



## tommo010

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


>


This reminds me I must apologise to my neighbour in the morning after this went in :russo




Cookie Monster said:


> Love that from Friedel :lol


:lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ajax and Bucharest are current down to pens, not taken them yet though.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Brill performance from Chelsea to say alot were rested for Sunday.

Frustrated at the lack of quality and composure at the finishing. Hoping Ba starts against City.

Of course however, people will still end up having jibes at Rafa...


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Bow down.*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



LuN™ said:


> *Bow down.*


That's just quality!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Boourns. Best atmosphere since 2009 against the Mancs at home I've been a part of

Happy with the effort


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Fuck those other gifs 8*D


8*D

Rodgers: 
"We're very proud of the club and the players tonight. They showed why they're part of the world's best football family."

World's best football family trophy in the bag :brodgers


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


>


That little bit of curl right at the end is sublime. Technique for both of them is perfect. Both have plenty of power but his left foot never leaves the ground, so planted.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Embarrassingly bad bench for Liverpool tonight.

Wasn't it 6 years to the day that Craig and John Arne scored against Barca to win 2-1?

Now you've got Brendan.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ajax went out


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Final 16 Match-Up list:*

_Viktoria Plzen - Fenerbhaçe
FC Basel - Zenit St. Petersburg
Anzhi - Newcastle
Vfb Stuttgart - Lazio
Tottenham - Internazionale
Levante - Rubin Kazan
Benfica - Girondins Bordeaux
Steaua Bucuresti - Chelsea _


*Looks like we might be facing Chelsea earlier than I thought. :hmm:

Also, can't wait for Bale to destroy Inter again :mark:

Speaking of which, we need a Bale smiley.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

as everyone is in a gif posting mood :suarez2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm looking forward to this getting defended


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



LuN™;14410378 said:


> *Looks like we might be facing Chelsea earlier than I thought. :hmm:
> 
> Speaking of which, we need a Bale smiley.
> *


The draw for the rounds after last-16 haven't been made yet. So Chelsea and Benfica could get anyone (should they progess of course).


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> as everyone is in a gif posting mood :suarez2


Clearly the pitch was watered too much, which caused the Zenit defender to _slide_ further along than Suarez had anticipated, resulting in an unfortunate and i'm sure, unintentional stamp on the back.

It was the groundsman's fault :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WAS STAMP.

But seriously i don't see why footballers feel the need to do that type of cynical shit but it's suarez so expected from him.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Benfica or Spurs to win it


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



LuN™ said:


> *Bow down.*


Ola John is Netherlands next big star


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

suarez should stomp some of zenit's fuckwit support instead.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Clearly Suarez thought the defender went to ground too easily trying to take away his scoring opportunity and he thought that was dodgy so CLEAN AND HONEST SUAREZ got some swift action on the dirty diver :suarez1


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WHy always Suarez


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Yeah dont get me wrong the boys put in a brilliant effort. Especially after the first goal since they could have just said "fuck this" and just passed it around rest of the match.
> 
> Just pissed off. So damn close
> 
> Also


LOL @ the player on the left, praying before Suarez takes it. 

:suarez1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> suarez should stomp some of zenit's fuckwit support instead.


THIS. Cunts. All of them.










Bastards beat down the fella and his girl with baseball bats while they were on the bus headed to the 1st leg. I heard that they bought it over here with them but it kicked off outside the stadium and they were relieved of the it.

They also did sing about Hillsborough and Munich for some reason although it didn't surprise me that they'd resort to that.

Why are they getting a world cup again?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

why?

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL Suarez. Dogshit human being. Should've been a red card :kanye

Also, still rofl'ing @ EGame and dat muppetry. Ridiculous really. FORZA MILAN :troll

:wilkins @ the Hazard goal and Ola John


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So, the possibility:

This spring could see NO Spanish teams in the QF of the CL. It could also see no English teams, but no Spanish team in the QF, while two Italian teams in it, with one of them inching closer as one of the favorites could surely bamboozle UEFA's coefficient point system.

I like the prospect of no Madrid and Barca in the CL though. :ndiaye


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Razor King said:


> So, the possibility:
> 
> This spring could see NO Spanish teams in the QF of the CL. It could also see no English teams, but no Spanish team in the QF, while two Italian teams in it, with one of them inching closer as one of the favorites could surely bamboozle UEFA's coefficient point system.
> 
> I like the prospect of no Madrid and Barca in the CL though. :ndiaye


:agree:

Would be awesome. It's very un-English of course but after United (if they get through, not sure they will) I'd like to see Bayern go far. Got a soft spot for Milan too after Wednesday!


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Juventus going under the radar ;D


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm still flying the flag for Dortmund. They've got a hold over Bayern as well, though I could see them having trouble against Man United. Barcelona going out this early (theoretically) is excellent for the competition though.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Arnold Tricky said:


> I'm still flying the flag for Dortmund. They've got a hold over Bayern as well, though I could see them having trouble against Man United. Barcelona going out this early (theoretically) is excellent for the competition though.


How so? Bayern are romping the league by 15 points, they beat Dortmund in the Super Cup too and Dortmund didn't beat them in the league. The tide's turning in Bayern's favour. They've got more about them, as much as I'd like Dortmund to go all the way. I just don't see them as being a strong a team as Bayern.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

too many ignoring the ERIC EFFECT for my liking.

4-0 at the nou camp


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can see a lot of people are going be upset when Barcelona go through.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I can see a lot of people are going be upset when Barcelona go through.


if it happens Egame is going to be unbearable :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> if it happens Egame is going to be unbearable :side:


I might have to block the little shit. There's only enough GOAT's and GLOATing I can put up with.

If Milan can defend like they did on Wednesday they've got a chance. The longer they can hold out and threaten on the counter, the better chance they can sneak what will surely prove crucial in the away goal. God I hope so.

They only have to look at Chelsea for inspiration and Inter in 2010. Celtic & Spartak only lost there by the odd goal and Benfica was a non-event which ended in a draw. Their Champions League form this year should hardly worry Milan.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> How so? Bayern are romping the league by 15 points, they beat Dortmund in the Super Cup too and Dortmund didn't beat them in the league. The tide's turning in Bayern's favour. They've got more about them, as much as I'd like Dortmund to go all the way. I just don't see them as being a strong a team as Bayern.


the big difference between Bayern and Dortmun dis the strength in depth.

Dortmund have an excellent starting 11, but don't have good enough strength in depth to fight for all competitions. Hence why they went out early in the Champions League last year, but won bundesliga. And this year they are doing wlel in the champions league, but off the pace in the Bundesliga.

Bayern have excellent strength in depth, and thats why they can compete for all 3 trophys with no problem.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It will be very tough for Milan to eliminate Barcelona even with 2-0 advantage tbh. Playing an angry Barcelona at Camp Nou is a nightmare. Barcelona know they have to win by at least 3 goals and they will try to do everything they can to make that possible. For Milan to qualify, they need to defend really well and hope to score an away goal.

The second leg will be very interesting for sure, can't wait!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Milan have to be considered favourites to get through though. The tie is far from dead and buried, but there's no doubt in my mind that Milan are favourites. Barca have to win by 3 clear goals if they won't to go through without the need for penalties, and that's not going to be an easy task given how the first leg played out where Abbiati barely had to make a save. The bookies have it at roughly Milan 4/6 and Barca 11/10 which seems about right.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca at the Nou camp isn't as scary a prospect now. Inter and Chelsea have both gone there and held their own in the knockouts. Based on Milan's preformance at the San Siro they have a pretty effective system to deal with Barca's plan A and Barca don't have a plan B.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck Plan A and Plan B, Barca need to implement Plan *V*illa :villa


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

barca at the camp nou is always a scary prospect. it's big, it's loud, and you're facing world class players.

it remains to be seen how a youngish milan team deal with the reception they'll get at possibly the biggest game in some of their careers. all well and good for them to do it once at home, can they do it again away, with the prospect of eric abidal inspiring the team? barca now know how they shut them out, and while they may not have a plan b, they are still able to tinker little things to change that. of course there are examples of inter and chelsea, but both were phenomenally disciplined over both legs, and both had a bit of luck thrown in too. im not so sure if this current milan team can do that.

imo if milan dont get the first goal they could be in a bit of strife.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Away goal and the tie is done.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Fuck Plan A and Plan B, Barca need to implement Plan *V*illa :villa


Plan Villa is packing his stuff for a trip to Emirates stadium


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



I Curry I said:


> Barca at the Nou camp isn't as scary a prospect now. Inter and Chelsea have both gone there and held their own in the knockouts. Based on Milan's preformance at the San Siro they have a pretty effective system to deal with Barca's plan A and Barca don't have a plan B.


they don't need a plan b


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



ratedR3:16 said:


> they don't need a plan b


Benfica, Celtic, Chelsea, Milan, Inter etc would disagree.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



BANKSY said:


> Away goal and the tie is done.


Not really. All depends when the away goal comes.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If you look at Barca's results at home this year in Europe and in recent years in the KO stage as well as their league form now they barely keep a clean sheet. Starting from 2-0 down and being forced to open yourself you to the counter attack is a huge huge disadvantage. Milan have to be favourites. For anyone to say otherwise is ridiculous. One goal will do it I'm sure, but as it's Barca you give them way more chance than others of pulling it off. If I was a Milan fan now though I'd be very confident of getting through. An early Barca goal would make the game fun though!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> if it happens Egame is going to be unbearable :side:


is going to be?

you mean he isnt already?

8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> too many ignoring the ERIC EFFECT for my liking.
> 
> 4-0 at the nou camp


These days it seems impossible for Barca to keep a clean sheet. 

If Milan score an away goal (which they more than likely will). It's over.



Joel said:


> I can see a lot of people are going be upset when Barcelona go through.


I will be celebrating ITT if it happens. 

I'll be inviting everyone in this thread to join me because I love them so much.



united_07 said:


> if it happens Egame is going to be unbearable :side:


I'll do my best.



Nige™;14433074 said:


> I might have to block the little shit. There's only enough GOAT's and GLOATing I can put up with.
> 
> If Milan can defend like they did on Wednesday they've got a chance. The longer they can hold out and threaten on the counter, the better chance they can sneak what will surely prove crucial in the away goal. God I hope so.
> 
> They only have to look at Chelsea for inspiration and Inter in 2010. Celtic & Spartak only lost there by the odd goal and Benfica was a non-event which ended in a draw. Their Champions League form this year should hardly worry Milan.


We've already established yesterday on just how big of an idiot you really are. You done raging over your completely false insight of me bro? LOL 

Blocking me wont change that, sunshine. 

#dealwithit


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol Chelsea no change against Steaua Bucharest. Not with Torres on the pitch anyway..


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Srdjan99 said:


> Lol Chelsea no change against Steaua Bucharest. Not with Torres on the pitch anyway..


We'd probably be as well going crazy and playing Hazard/Moses up front, just because they probably know where the goal is.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If I was forced to put my piggy bank on the line and pick which team will end up qualifying, I'd mos def go with Barcelona... because it's Barcelona - the best team in world football for nigh on 5 years.

That being said, Milan couldn't have done any more up to this point and to write them off as cannon fodder for the second leg is doing them a massive disservice. Ambrosini shut Messi down on Wednesday so it's going to be on somebody else to represent a threat to give Lionel a bit of freedom.

+Abbiati is going to have to save the customary Barca penalty.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Valdes 
Alba-Puyi-Masch(or Alves if going more attacking)
Busi
Iniesta Xavi
Pedro-Messi-Villa
Pique​
I'm not even joking when I say that this should probably be the line up that we play against Milan.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Barca will score 2 goals. I'm confident but I can't seem them hammering Milan 4-0. Yeah, we did do it last season, but that was because Milan underestimated us after humiliating us at San Siro.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



BANKSY said:


> Away goal and the tie is done.


Liverpool showed yesterday it isn't always the case. 

Really wouldn't be surprised to see Barca win 4-1. Especially with Milan's knack to throw away big advantages. FORZA MILAN, FORZA REYMISTERIOFAN, FORZA NITROMALTAITALIA


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Eric 'THE GOAT' Abidal would really be useful at this point. If he shows good fitness I would love to see him play in a 4-3-3 formation against Milan. 

Highly doubt he will get consistent playing time though.


----------



## Redix

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUCK Hazard or Ola John. You guys should see this beauty:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










"One ticket 90€ = 1€ per minute? Football isn't phone sex!"

Awesome banner.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ok late, very late but the Ukraine got DOMINATED. Now for Russia!

Anzhi Makhachkala?







I'm sure Eto can't wait to spend 180 minutes in MYM's pocket. The European adventure continues, currently salvaging our season thankfully.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I was shocked at the result of Milan/Barca... it seems Milan is actually finding that footing with the new youth far quicker than anyone could have hoped for. Of course, i've been saying since he first got playing tame that El Shaarawy could be the true star of the Milan attack. As for Barca... surprised they aren't doing better given how bad the Spanish league is... again. Should be more than well rested... but then maybe they are finally just showing how overrated they haven been lately.

Still... would not want to face Bayern right now. They are the true favourite at this point. Won't say they can't be beat, but they are just on fire.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

the one sidedness of the league is hurting barca in europe. they haven't needed to be at their best in the league, and that's floating over into their european games.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:mourinho not trying in the league to make Barca complacent in the Champions League, then he'll pounce.

Dat genius :jose


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Kabraxal said:


> I was shocked at the result of Milan/Barca... it seems Milan is actually finding that footing with the new youth far quicker than anyone could have hoped for. Of course, i've been saying since he first got playing tame that El Shaarawy could be the true star of the Milan attack. As for Barca... surprised they aren't doing better given how bad the Spanish league is... again. Should be more than well rested... but then maybe they are finally just showing how overrated they haven been lately.
> 
> Still... would not want to face Bayern right now. They are the true favourite at this point. Won't say they can't be beat, but they are just on fire.


Agreed on everything here. 

Bayern are so good it's frightening. Such a balanced team, world class in every position and not to mention great squad depth. Then again, Germans have been chokers for the past few years so I wouldn't be surprised if they choke again. 

This Barca team is just stupidly unbalanced. 

Sanchez and Pedro can't score. Messi is the only one scoring goals, and once he's isolated and the opposing team park the bus, the Barca system breaks down. A front three of Henry/Messi/Eto'o was just so powerful and would break down any defensive display because all three of those players were clinical infront of goal. Same went for Villa/Messi/Pedro in 2010. Forward to present day, Pedro can't score anymore for Barca and Sanchez shouldn't even be on this team. The only player who can actually score goals other than Messi who we paid 40 million for, rots away on the bench and barely gets a look these days.

The defence is just pathetic. Alves is atrocious and will probably never go back to what he used to be. Playing Alba and Alves is just such a stupid idea in the first place, two super attack minded fullbacks on the pitch at the same time. Puyol and Pique might as well hold up a banner that says "Pls don't counter attack" when Alves/Alba are on the pitch. When Alves used to bomb up the pitch, Abidal would always track back and help defend. Again, stupid to play two attack-minded fullbacks like Alba and Alves. 

We have so many fucking quality midfielders that nobody knows what to do with them so coaching staff have resorted to putting them in attack and defence and it's just disastrous. 

This imbalance shows every time Barca has played a top team this season. Super cup, league clasico, CDR, Milan.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Abidal is missed

Most of all I think youre just missing a plan B

A target man or long range shooter would do you a universe of good


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> Abidal is missed
> 
> Most of all I think youre just missing a plan B
> 
> A target man or *long range shooter* would do you a universe of good


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> Abidal is missed
> 
> *Most of all I think youre just missing a plan B*
> 
> A target man or long range shooter would do you a universe of good


The system works so good when it's balanced. Pep and many of the players have said before the Barca system doesn't need a plan B. 

This is incredibly stupid statement when you look back at the teams of 2008-2009 and 2010-2011 and realize just how much the system has changed because of how the types of players in the positions have changed. 

Thing is, the need for a plan B was TOO EVIDENT against Chelsea last season, yet here we are a year later making the same costly mistakes. LOL.

I definitely think Barca should sign a world class striker (Villa is surely leaving in the summer as much as it sucks) and move Messi onto the wing when dealing with these parked bus situations. Giving Messi more room on the wing without being surrounded by 5 players (as he is now in the middle) while have a clinical striker playing down the middle would be perfect for breaking down buses.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

barca also have a ridiculously small squad. not quite sure why, but there's not too many fall back options in the middle and defence.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> The system works so good when it's balanced. Pep and many of the players have said before the Barca system doesn't need a plan B.
> 
> This is incredibly stupid statement when you look back at the teams of 2008-2009 and 2010-2011 and realize just how much the system has changed because of how the types of players in the positions have changed.
> 
> Thing is, the need for a plan B was TOO EVIDENT against Chelsea last season, yet here we are a year later making the same costly mistakes. LOL.
> 
> I definitely think Barca should sign a world class striker (Villa is surely leaving in the summer as much as it sucks) and move Messi onto the wing when dealing with these parked bus situations. Giving Messi more room on the wing without being surrounded by 5 players (as he is now in the middle) while have a clinical striker playing down the middle would be perfect for breaking down buses.


I agree; you lot need a striker against teams that park the bus. You should sign Suarez to be honest. He can play anywhere and he's as good as it gets for the system Barca utilize.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Razor King said:


> I agree; you lot need a striker against teams that park the bus. You should sign Suarez to be honest. He can play anywhere and he's as good as it gets for the system Barca utilize.


We were linked to him last season or so as Pep is a big fan (I can see Bayern going after him this summer). 

I'd take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Uli Hoeness has already said Bayern won't spend over 40m for one transfer in the forthcoming years so I can't see it happening and it doesn't really bother me to be honest, I'd like Shaqiri to play more often.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why are Chelsea such huge favourites for the Europa? 3/1, 7/2 or 10/3 in most places where the next lowest odds are about 8/1.
This for a team without a goalscoring striker who had to sneak an injury time winner just to get into through the last round.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's all about the FAHCTS, that's why!

Never doubt fat Spanish waiters, they're crafty!


----------



## Whizz187

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm so excited to see Steaua playing against Chelsea even though they'll most likely lose.

I'm gonna buy tickets for the home match that's played on 7th of March since I live close by.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don't think Barca need a plan B. If they did go that route then they would need to revamp a lot of the team, it's not just as simple as throwing another striker in there. I don't think they are as balanced since Guardiola left, plus I don't think Messi has played that well this year. He has scored tons of goal and is still brilliant, but his general play hasn't been up to it's usual standards. Milan were brilliant tactically against them though and that should not be overlooked.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tbh, we weren't defensively perfect vs Barca last year. It's not like we shut them out. There was a lot of luck involved too and on another day Barca would have scored against us. It was simply them blowing chances vs us. 

Similarly the Inter defeat in 2010; they had a glorious chance near the end - wrongfully called for a handball when Yaya(?) put the ball into the net which would have sent them through.

I didn't watch all the Milan game last Wednesday, so I can't comment on the chances they had, but I am leaning on T-C's side in saying that Barca *need* a plan B isn't exactly the case. What they really need is to be clinical in these games.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

When passing the ball around the opposition half's not working, I think plan B should just be getting a tall, physically imposing striker up top and go for crosses.

And no putting Pique or Puyol up front doesn't count. ique2


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I dont know how much he'd cost, but I'd love to see Cavani in a Barça shirt. I think he'd just score for fun.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Who would put in the crosses? They don't have anyone that plays like that. Alves tries on occasion but is mostly terrible at crossing.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Tall, physically imposing striker you say?....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

plan b is the fashionable thing to say whenever a team lose though.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don;t think Barca even believe in a Plan B. Plan A is bred into them from an early age and has delivered title after title and Champions Leagues. A missed pelanty becoming a scored pelanty, a shot off the post being a couple of inches to the side and nobody would even be talking about a need for a Plan B ep


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> plan b is the fashionable thing to say whenever a team lose though.


when a team is one dimensional?

um it kinda makes sense to suggest plan B


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

well until teams can continually stop this one dimensional team then maybe i'll agree.

one loss in an away leg doesn't change anything. typical overreaction.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> A missed pelanty becoming a scored pelanty, a shot off the post being a couple of inches to the side and nobody would even be talking about a need for a Plan B ep


Yup, such is life. Such is life.



Redead said:


> when a team is one dimensional?
> 
> um it kinda makes sense to suggest plan B


When that one dimension is as successful as Barcelona's whilst being true to the ideals of the club, why even consider a plan B? What would Plan B... B? Pique knocking it long to their tall, powerful target men? 4-4-fucking 2?



93.20 said:


> well until teams can continually stop this one dimensional team then maybe i'll agree.
> 
> one loss in an away leg doesn't change anything. typical overreaction.


Pretty much. They're always going to be judged against _their_ own very best performances/seasons, so one loss equals devestation and a team without direction. Expecting Southgate and Chiles to argue the toss about them desperately needing a back up plan, whilst remaining on course for another treble. :lol


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bayern don't need to bring anybody new in for at least two years i.e. if Pep doesn't sell any current players.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

With all the Bayern love, how do you guys fancy Bayern against--what has been the most efficient team in the world (Juventus)?




93.20 said:


> plan b is the fashionable thing to say whenever a team lose though.


Yeah. Every time a team wins, it's amazing display and super plan A, and when it doesn't work, it's the deficiency of plan b. Heck, listening to people at times, it's like Barca or the likes just cannot lose matches. It's nothing of that sort. You can't not lose in Football and when your Plan A makes you as good a team in world football, there isn't much wrong going on.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Razor King said:


> With all the Bayern love, how do you guys fancy Bayern against--what has been the most efficient team in the world (Juventus)?


Bayern > Every team in the world.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If they win the CL this season then you can't really deny it. Still have to prove their not chokers though , especially the German contingent in the squad.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> well until teams can continually stop this one dimensional team then maybe i'll agree.
> 
> one loss in an away leg doesn't change anything. typical overreaction.


This. Very well put.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Plan A should always be Plan A. It doesn't hurt to be able to change tactics if Plan A isn't working by half time though. They kinda did that last night all be it against a weaker team than they'll face in Europe. Passing it around in front of Milan clearly wasn't working on Wednesday so it's silly to keep persisting with that tactic when it's not even creating you chances and you're losing. Happened vs Valencia the other week too. Valencia sat deep and to the credit defended extremely well, didn't let Barca get in behind them and took something from the game. It's not a change in personnel or philosophy that they need, it's just the ability to change their game plan if it's not working. Just something as simple as taking on the wing backs like Tello did last night and getting in behind them like that and getting crosses in. Yeah Barca don't have great crossers but if you get past your defender then all you need to do is put it in somewhere dangerous. They can do that with Tello and Pedro out wide with Alves and Alba bombing on ahead of them.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If things aren't working in a game, you need to be able to mix it up. You don't have to call it Plan B but you need to be able to reorganise during a match. One of the most important things you'll learn on a coaching course. "If you can't get in your house through the front door, do you keep trying & failing or find another way in through the side or back?" I'll never forget that one!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Bayern > Every team in the world.


I think Juve will win the CL this season. Don't know why it's creeping in.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*I'm leaning towards Juve as well right now. Juve/Bayern over 2 legs in the Semi and a final against Barca would be cushty. Assuming Utd don't make it that far obv.*


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

You just know they'll be stripped off it a year later aswell.

There's definitely gunna be an italian team in the final this year i reckon. Would love to see how united do against an italian team in the final.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

With the first legs over, who are your picks to advance to the QFs?

*Borussia Dortmund* vs. Shakhtar Donetsk
Man Utd v *Real Madrid*
*Juventus* v Celtic
*Paris SG* v Valencia

Barcelona v *AC Milan*
*Schalke 04* v Galatasaray
*Bayern Munich* v Arsenal
Malaga v *FC Porto*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i can't see juventus winning it without a proper goalscorer.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Dortmund* vs Shaktar
United vs *Real Madrid*
*Juventus* vs Celtic
*Paris SG* vs Valencia

Barcelona vs *Milan*
Schalke vs *Galatasaray*
*Bayern Munich* vs Arsenal
*Malaga* vs Potro


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Borussia Dortmund vs. *Shakhtar Donetsk*
*Man Utd* v Real Madrid
*Juventus* v Celtic
*Paris SG* v Valencia

Barcelona v *AC Milan*
*Schalke 04* v Galatasaray
*Bayern Munich* v Arsenal
Malaga v *FC Porto*


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Borussia Dortmund *v Shakhtar Donetsk- BVB to win 2-1 in the 2nd leg

Man Utd v *Real Madrid*- United are in a good position but i can see the 2nd leg finishing 2-2 and Real advancing

*Juventus* v Celtic- Juventus will beat Celtic 1-0 or something in the 2nd leg.

*Paris SG* v Valencia- PSG to win the 2nd leg 2-0

Barcelona v *AC Milan*- I can see this being very simular to Barca-Inter a few years a go. Barca win 1-0 but not enough to go through

*Schalke 04* v Galatasaray- I think Schalke got a great result in turkey. I can see them heading through now either on away goals or a slim win.
*
Bayern Munich* v Arsenal- Arsenal will fight, but will end up losing on the night 2-0

Malaga v *FC Porto*- Porto on away goals


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> i can't see juventus winning it without a proper goalscorer.


The midfield will help 8*D


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Real, Dortmund, Juve, PSG, Milan, Schalke, Bayern, Porto.

Hoping for:
Schalke - Juve
Real - Milan
Bayern - Porto
Dortmund - PSG


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So many people counting out United, must mean they are going through.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

3 German teams in the quarterfinals. :cool2


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> So many people counting out United, must mean they are going through.


*THAT'S THE PLAN :fergie

Madrid probably would still be favourites even if we won 1-0. Would be gutted to mess the home tie up after doing so well in Madrid.*

*Borussia Dortmund* vs. Shakhtar Donetsk
*Man Utd* v Real Madrid
*Juventus* v Celtic
*Paris SG* v Valencia

*Barcelona* v AC Milan
Schalke 04 v *Galatasaray*
*Bayern Munich* v Arsenal
Malaga v *FC Porto*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Dortmund* vs. Shakhtar - That late goal is going to make a difference. I'm going with 1-0

*Man Utd* vs. Real Madrid - I think it'll be an entertaining game but Real have been pretty average this season, and United probably should have won the game late in the first leg. They'll sneak through.

*Juventus* vs. Celtic - 2-0.

*PSG* vs. Valencia - It'll end 0-0. PSG are in the driving seat but without Ibrahimovic they're a bit toothless up top.

Barca vs. *AC Milan* - Barca will score a few, but their defence this season has been shoddy, especially at home. Milan will score.

Schalke vs. *Galatasary* - I'm going to predict 2-2 with Galatasary going through on away goals.

*Bayern* vs. Arsenal - Arsenal to start well but obviously will leave gaps at the back trying to score and will get picked off. 3-1 again.

Malaga vs. *Porto* - 1-1. James Rodriguez with a late equalizer.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can see United maybe sitting back and trying to counter Real. But Real will scorew which means that United have to open up, which leads to a more open game finishing 2-2.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Borussia Dortmund* vs. Shakhtar Donetsk - Reus and Gotze are playing their best stuff all season
Man Utd v *Real Madrid* - I can't pick United, would just be too bad of an omen. Completely 50:50 IMO.
*Juventus* v Celtic - LOL
*Paris SG* v Valencia - Late goal gave Valencia a chance, but PSG should have too much.

*Barcelona* v AC Milan - Fancy a Barca masterclass. 5-1 win.
*Schalke 04* v Galatasaray - Away goal was huge
*Bayern Munich* v Arsenal - LOL
Malaga v *FC Porto* - Just fancy them to score


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just think Real will score. United haven't kept many clean sheets. There'll be goals in it for sure, could go either way. Hope it's United but think Real will sneak it like Bayern did 3 years ago.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Borussia Dortmund* vs. Shakhtar Donetsk
Man Utd v Real Madrid
*Juventus* v Celtic
*Paris SG* v Valencia

Barcelona v *AC Milan*
Schalke 04 v *Galatasaray*
*Bayern Munich* v Arsenal
Malaga v *FC Porto*
__________________


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Double DQ on Madrid/Utd or double count out?*


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Double DQ on Madrid/Utd or double count out?*


No contest due to interference


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea make a run-in when the ref's back is turned, hits him with a steel chair, when he wakes up he disqualifies both United and Madrid because he didn't know which of them hit him :terry


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Hoping for at least a ****1/4 match.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Real score late on, lights out and The Shield take out Real.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Real score late on, lights out and The Shield take out Real.


Only for Platini to restart the match but then Joleen Lescott dressed as Iron Man takes out De Gea as Ronaldo then goes on to score and to Celebrate Ronny drops his shorts and does the "Cock Copter" in front the United Fans

#Overbooking


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wrestling spilling into this thread?

United players taking bumps without contact is nothing new though :fergie


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



BANKSY said:


> Wrestling spilling into this thread?
> 
> United players taking bumps without contact is nothing new though :fergie


Ashley Youngs selling is 2nd to none :fergie


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> *Borussia Dortmund* vs. Shakhtar Donetsk - Reus and Gotze are playing their best stuff all season
> Man Utd v *Real Madrid* - I can't pick United, would just be too bad of an omen. Completely 50:50 IMO.
> *Juventus* v Celtic - LOL
> *Paris SG* v Valencia - Late goal gave Valencia a chance, but PSG should have too much.
> 
> *Barcelona* v AC Milan - Fancy a Barca masterclass. 5-1 win.
> *Schalke 04* v Galatasaray - Away goal was huge
> *Bayern Munich* v Arsenal - LOL
> Malaga v *FC Porto* - Just fancy them to score





> Thread	Date	Posted By	Comment
> UEFA Champions/Europa...	02-24-2013 05:43 PM	Bananas Hope you guys lose to Bayern too. Cunt.


:cole1


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^I'm loling.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> Ashley Youngs selling is 2nd to none :fergie


I think you'll find Nani is the Dolph Ziggler of footy.



nazzac said:


> I can see United maybe sitting back and trying to counter Real. But Real will scorew which means that United have to open up, which leads to a more open game finishing 2-2.


I got a feeling for 2-2 in my bones as well. Very confident we'll give them a good game, not so confident we'll go through. A higher score draw than 1-1 is very likely imo.

Madrid's defeats (8, I think) this season have come away from home so there's a definite difference in their form there, so hopefully that will show itself true and we take advantage of it.

I love these fucking games that get me all jittery in my belly.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> It's okay, Arsenal are gonna turn this around. They're gonna win 4-1 in Munich, then go on to beat Porto 3-1 over two legs, then win 1-0 against Barcelona at home and a 2-2 draw in the Nou Camp despite being a man down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then lose to Utd in the final :rvp


I stand by this. :cashley


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> Only for Platini to restart the match but then Joleen Lescott dressed as Iron Man takes out De Gea as Ronaldo then goes on to score and to Celebrate Ronny drops his shorts and does the "Cock Copter" in front the United Fans
> 
> #Overbooking


:vince2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> :cole1


Blatant racism against you Sir.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> Only for Platini to restart the match but then Joleen Lescott dressed as Iron Man takes out De Gea as Ronaldo then goes on to score and to Celebrate Ronny drops his shorts and does the "Cock Copter" in front the United Fans
> 
> #Overbooking


:russo approves this


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Anark said:


> I think you'll find Nani is the Dolph Ziggler of footy.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a feeling for 2-2 in my bones as well. Very confident we'll give them a good game, not so confident we'll go through. A higher score draw than 1-1 is very likely imo.
> 
> Madrid's defeats (8, I think) this season have come away from home so there's a definite difference in their form there, so hopefully that will show itself true and we take advantage of it.
> 
> I love these fucking games that get me all jittery in my belly.


Tough to really gauge Madrid from their form, particularly in the league where they’ve pretty much phoned it in since October.

They’re very well set up to play on the break, so ideally for them we’d come onto them. They’ve played Barcelona as well as anyone in the Nou Camp over the last few years because they’re so good at hitting them on the break. They’re probably better against them there than they are at home.

I think we should approach this similarly to the first game. Obviously we’d expect to have a little more of the ball, but I fear that if we press and push high up, they’ll open us up. Jones would be a definite starter if he’s fit. If not, I fear the worst.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> :cole1


haha i get neg rep saying boring from Snowman everytime i post in this thread :lol


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don't care if we lose to United in the Final of the CL, if it means getting to the Final. :wenger


----------



## kendoo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

putting a fiver on juventus to beat celtic 4-1


----------



## Meki

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Got my tickets for Barcelona vs Milan :


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Razor King said:


> I don't care if we lose to United in the Final of the CL, if it means getting to the Final. :wenger


Yes, everyone knows Dat moral victory trophy and runners up medal is more important than the actual thing. :wenger


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Yes, everyone knows Dat moral victory trophy and runners up medal is more important than the actual thing. :wenger


And, not to forget Top-4 trophy, Annual Profits generation Trophy, Sexy Football trophy, and this season--the Fairplay trophy. :wenger


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Razor King said:


> And, not to forget Top-4 trophy, Annual Profits generation Trophy, Sexy Football trophy, and this season--*the Fairplay trophy*. :wenger


Better be careful, Liverpool is pretty close to catching up to you guys. :brodgers

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/matchday/fair-play.html


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

not haven the champions league makes midweek boaring


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Arsenal are top of the average possession league this season too. Just behind are Liverpool!*


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Arsenal are top of the average possession league this season too. Just behind are Liverpool!*


DAT Ball possession trophy is going to the emirates too then.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> DAT Ball possession trophy is going to the emirates too then.


Bitch Please :brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> *Arsenal groundsman wins pitch award.*
> 
> Arsenal's Paul Ashcroft is named Premier League Groundsman of the year for 2012.


http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/news/news/arsenal-groundsman-wins-surface-award.html


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/news/news/arsenal-groundsman-wins-surface-award.html


:fergie sign him up and sort out the mess at old trafford.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/news/news/arsenal-groundsman-wins-surface-award.html


Even more trophies going to Arsenal, the trophies that really matter. :wenger



WWE_TNA said:


> :fergie sign him up and sort out the mess at old trafford.


Arsenal are not a selling club and besides strengthening rivals is not the gooner's way.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rea Madrid and Man U both coming off impressive wins. SHould be a great game


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

think the team will looks something like this on tuesday



de gea

rafael ferdinand evans evra

jones

rooney cleverley carrick kagawa


van persie​


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No Welbeck? :kobe8 He has to play imo


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> No Welbeck? :kobe8 He has to play imo


instead of who though?, difficult to drop Kagawa after a hattrick, unless Fergie goes for two in the middle which would be a bit risky


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I actually would play him instead of Kagawa. He may be just after scoring a hattrick, but let's face it, Norwich aren't that great, and Welbeck seems to have a habit of performing in the big games, the first leg being a good example.

Maybe neither will play and he'll start Giggs :fergie


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Pick 2 out of Kagawa, Welbeck and Giggs to fill the spots up for grab. Jones will start. Don't think Kagawa would have started before Saturday but he made a strong case for starting. Not playing Welbeck would be harsh but I'd prefer Giggs for the home leg out left.

De Gea
Rafael Rio Evans Evra
Jones Carrick
Rooney Kagawa Giggs
RVP​
Welbeck could fit in on the right if Kagawa doesn't start and move Rooney inside.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid have included Casillas and Marcelo in their squad, who both missed the first leg


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Pick 2 out of Kagawa, Welbeck and Giggs to fill the spots up for grab. Jones will start. Don't think Kagawa would have started before Saturday but he made a strong case for starting. Not playing Welbeck would be harsh but I'd prefer Giggs for the home leg out left.
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael Rio Evans Evra
> Jones Carrick
> Rooney Kagawa Giggs
> RVP​
> Welbeck could fit in on the right if Kagawa doesn't start and move Rooney inside.*



Welbeck over giggs for me but everything else is probably what we'll see or if we are a little more defensive cleverley/giggs in a 3 with jones and carrick and then rooney, rvp, welbeck making up the 3 forward positions.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Hey guys, how do you think this team will do in the champions league next season?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^ Return as defending champions! :wenger


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I aint laughing at anything yet, cause we're shit and they could still get fourth.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*It won't be easy, can't wait.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I really don't know how to predict the game on Tuesday, but i'm expecting it to be a great game.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I aint laughing at anything yet, cause we're shit and they could still get fourth.


Watch Chelolsea and Arsenalol both miss out and Everton some how sneak it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Evans Evra

Rooney Jones Carrick Nani

Kagawa 

RVP​
Is how I'd like to see us line up. Would have had Welbeck in for Kagawa but dat hat-trick has me hoping he'll play. Perhaps he'll come in for Nani, pretty inexplicable that he played no part at the weekend after hitting form in the last two games, makes me think he's being saved for this. Although same could be said for Giggs, who I don't want to play.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> De Gea
> 
> Rafael Ferdinand Evans Evra
> 
> Rooney Jones Carrick Nani
> 
> Kagawa
> 
> RVP​
> Is how I'd like to see us line up. Would have had Welbeck in for Kagawa but dat hat-trick has me hoping he'll play. Perhaps he'll come in for Nani, pretty inexplicable that he played no part at the weekend after hitting form in the last two games, makes me think he's being saved for this. Although same could be said for Giggs, who I don't want to play.


I think Nani might play.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rooney will have to play much better in the return leg if Utd are to go through. If on-form he'll be instrumental in nullifying Madrid's flow in the middle. 

I'm thinking that a moment of magic will settle this tie but I can't decide which team it will come from. A signature Van Persie volley or a Ronaldo free kick, I can just picture something incredibly dramatic turning the tie near the death. 

I'm going to go with 2-2 as the final score.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I have a feeling this will go to penalties


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I've been terrible with my predictions this season. I expected Chelsea to be ahead of one of the two Manchester clubs, and tbh, they would be had Papa Ramon not been a little bit nosy. Nonetheless, I'm inching towards a 1-1 draw to take it into ET; subsequently penalties, with Madrid winning, or 2-2 draw with Madrid advancing.




Joel said:


> I aint laughing at anything yet, cause we're shit and they could still get fourth.


Spurs have incredibly tough games coming up, and yesterday they won because we were without any plan. I don't have faith in us anymore, but I could see Spurs losing quite some games, although we're 7 points behind them, so it would have to take another collapse.

I honestly have no faith in us this season.  And, we can't even pull off a Chelsea. Sad times.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I coulda seen you pull a chelsea if you still had Robin Van Cunt

Him getting sent off unfairly in your game vs Barca at camp nou was pretty fucked up. You coulda made it that year


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> I coulda seen you pull a chelsea if you still had Robin Van Cunt
> 
> Him getting sent off unfairly in your game vs Barca at camp nou was pretty fucked up. You coulda made it that year


Yeah, that changed the game. Also, Bendtner missed an open goal (GOAT, eh?), while Cesc was busy passing the ball to Messi and setting up the goal for him.

We could have made it that year, if not for the red.

Last year too, if van Persie had scored that absolute sitter during the end of the game, we would have taken it to ET.

Against Bayern, it's terrible already. We conceded 3 at home and we have to score 3 and keep a clean sheet to advance. Jesus holy hell, that's not happening. I'd back any big team to take it to them, but we're perennial bottlers.

Also, Wenger has some fantasy with Giroud, it seems. He's been shit for 2 months now, and he still gets the nod ahead of Podolski--who has been one of our best players (8 goals from the left and 9 assists in the League). He doesn't even get to play--let alone as a CF. I don't know why Wenger doesn't employ him as a CF. He even played Gervinho as CF.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Jones wasnt training today so cant see him playing tomorrow


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My friends and brother are all Madrid fans who think United is gonna lose and think "Madrid is just too good",I'm hoping tomorrows results is a huge "Fuck you" to all of them.Though I myself cannot expect whats going to happen,This game has me excited as hell can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I still sticking with Man Utd to go through. They should have won at the Bernabeu since RVP had that huge chance at the death the Alonso cleared off the line.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> Jones wasnt training today so cant see him playing tomorrow


Time for doc Emmett Brown and Marty Mcfly to go back and get 2009 Darren Fletcher


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

How will Madrid cope with Rafael? Do they man mark him? Sacrifice Ronaldo for Essien? So many questions.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Wouldn't shock me if Fergie is bluffing and Jones starts. Wouldn't be out of character. Blow if he doesn't start though. Cleverly will do a good job helping the back 4 out but he's not the same defensively as Jones. *


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

"How will Jose adapt to contain Rafa"

Never thought in a million years id see that combination of words typed anywhere


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> *"How will Jose adapt to contain Rafa"*
> 
> Never thought in a million years id see that combination of words typed anywhere


I bet it was typed a few times some years ago 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

To be fair, Rafa is struggling to contain the Jose chants at the moment


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Time for doc Emmett Brown and Marty Mcfly to go back and get 2009 Darren Fletcher


Great Scot!

ositivity


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think this year there will be a surprise winner. I'm thinking either FC Porto or the winner from Borussia/Shaktar.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can see Juventus winning it this year. Semi finals will be Madrid-Bayern-Juventus-Dortmund. Juve-Dortmund and Madrid-Bayern will be the semi matches


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Raw is making me feel thankful for football and Champions League tomorrow. Even though we're not in it, I'm thankful. I just needed to say that.

Backing United tomorrow. By backing I don't mean predicting they will win, but me wanting them to win. Even though it makes me feel a bit nasty to say so.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I want United to win so bad.

Only because we can troll Madrid if they get out of the CL.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

only team i care about winning is bayern. maybe shakhtar too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Joel and Egame behind united can it be :torres and then kiz spoiling the fun even though united going through would suit city :fergie.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

suit us how?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I would cheer for any team in the world if they were playing against Madrid. 

The CL winner this year? Well when Barca gets eliminated next week, I will be hoping that THE GOAT Pirlo will lift the trophy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> suit us how?


More midweek games thus more rotation and quite possible we could draw bayern, juve or barca (i'm not sure what prem games they'd fall inbetween though)

I'm probably overthinking it all and being my pessimistic self as usual.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

oh you still think there's a title race.

how cute.

it's over, you've won the title. stop being so anxious and shit. it's yours.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> oh you still think there's a title race.
> 
> how cute.
> 
> it's over, you've won the title. stop being so anxious and shit. it's yours.



Last year still haunts me but if we get 6 points from sunderland ndiaye) and reading i'll start to be sure it's over, even though that is what i thought about the everton, qpr and norwich games. So i guess i won't be sure till it's official :fergie.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I want united to go out

mostly because im a cunt and we protect our cunts :terry :jose

but to be fair, id mark for hitler over united. dunno why, but admit it, you guys would do the same

Besides, the faster united get knocked out of the CL, I think we get more CL money. Or united get less CL money. Either way, both sound good to me


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> I want united to go out
> 
> mostly because im a cunt and we protect our cunts :terry :jose
> 
> but to be fair, id mark for hitler over united. dunno why, but admit it, you guys would do the same
> 
> Besides, the faster united get knocked out of the CL, I think we get more CL money. Or united get less CL money. Either way, both sound good to me



:fergie2, i always want chelsea to beat erm well liverpool and city :robben2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And vs barca and Bayern? unk2

Admit it, you wanted the Drogba, Joel and Terry tears


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

that cl money bit makes absolutely zero sense.

99% certain that all clubs receive their money after the tournament.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

like i said, its an article i read way back when we first got knocked out

something to do with how the money is distributed post tournament

Either we get pay of a payout because all English clubs got eliminated quicker(very unsure about that one), or United simply get less champions league money (most likely)

Dont quote me on it, its been a while since I read it and I can barely remember what was in it. All I know is, we're better off with United out

Unless English teams start tanking in the CL and we lose the 4th champions league spot to italy :terry1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

that honestly makes absolutely no sense. never heard anything like that, where another club benefits due to the elimination of another club.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well think of it this way

An opposing club with less money would weaken them

maybe not by much, not as much as missing out as the CL entirely, but it might tighten the pursestring a tad

Us winning our first CL more or less resulted in us turning a profit for the first time in over a decade. Each match deeper makes a difference


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

but the money paid out is based how where you go out. you and us will get the same amount of money, united will get money if they go out vs madrid or make it to the next stage, then they will get more money again. i can't see how chelsea being eliminated and then united going out in the round of 16 results in chelsea getting more money.

the only thing i can think of is the television money might be different, which normally gets paid out after the tournament.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

CL payments are based on the club's results in the Champions League (farther you go the more you make) and TV money where "bigger" countries like England, Germany, Italy get more of then the champions of smaller nations. UEFA publishes the prize money they give out for CL and EL participants every year on their website

Here is last season's distribution numbers, "market pool" is basically TV money. Despite going out in the group stage last season Manchester United made more money than some clubs who made the knockouts just because of the market pool. Trabzonspor of Turkey made more money from the market pool than their results winning (as Turkey is a big nation)

http://www.uefa.com/MultimediaFiles/Download/uefaorg/Finance/01/84/05/87/1840587_DOWNLOAD.pdf


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










DAT SWAG


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well, hoping United saves Premier League's nose tonight.

For the entire tournament, I think will--and want Juve to win it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea to improve on last season

In the Galas vs Shalke match, Drogba will score to unveil...... A CHELSEA SHIRT

lights out go out, chelsea squad enters like shield and takes out all Galas players

terry issues a challenge to galas over their spot

general manager blatter agrees

Chelsea beats galas due to Drogba being the 11th man

We beat Schalke right after

then Milan

then Dortmund

Then Madrid

Then we become the first club to win the champions league CONSECUTIVELY, despite getting knocked out in the group stages

:rock


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And then Redead wakes up :jose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

i'll be amazed if juve win it. would require a tremendous amount of midfield goalscoring.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

wrong razor

then I score the winning goal, Lampard gets a new contract, Jose becomes manager again. and i have a threesome with Kate '2/10' upton and emma stone

then i wake up

:terry1


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DEM 2/10 fantasies.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> wrong razor
> 
> then I score the winning goal, Lampard gets a new contract, Jose becomes manager again. and i have a threesome with Kate '2/10' upton and emma stone
> 
> then i wake up
> 
> :terry1


in a mental home :terry


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid to win on penalties, I'm calling it


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Going 2-1 Madrid after extra time. Benzema scores early, Van Persie equalizes half way through the second half, and then Marcelo scores in extra time. 

(Y) feel free to quote me on this when i'm right. :kagawa


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> i'll be amazed if juve win it. would require a tremendous amount of midfield goalscoring.


Vidal - 3
Quagliarella - 3
Vucinic - 2
Marchisio - 2
Giovinco - 2
Matri - 1
Bonucci - 1

Counting Giovinco as sitting just behind the strikers:

Strikers: 6 goals
Midfield/Defense: 8 goals

Totally agree with your point though.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> i'll be amazed if juve win it. would require a tremendous amount of midfield goalscoring.


With the midfield and defense Juve have, they don't even have to score much. One goal would do it for them. If they get the away goal, it's as good as over. Nobody is going to Turin and running them over. The only team I can see is Bayern.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Razor King said:


> Yeah, that changed the game. Also, Bendtner missed an open goal (GOAT, eh?), while Cesc was busy passing the ball to Messi and setting up the goal for him.
> 
> We could have made it that year, if not for the red.
> 
> Last year too, if van Persie had scored that absolute sitter during the end of the game, we would have taken it to ET.
> 
> Against Bayern, it's terrible already. We conceded 3 at home and we have to score 3 and keep a clean sheet to advance. Jesus holy hell, that's not happening. I'd back any big team to take it to them, but we're perennial bottlers.
> 
> Also, Wenger has some fantasy with Giroud, it seems. He's been shit for 2 months now, and he still gets the nod ahead of Podolski--who has been one of our best players (8 goals from the left and 9 assists in the League). *He doesn't even get to play--let alone as a CF.* I don't know why Wenger doesn't employ him as a CF. He even played Gervinho as CF.


He has to turn him into a winger first so he can turn him into a striker just like this lad :rvp 


Then sell him when he gets good. :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

madrid, bayern, united, barca (if they get their shit togwther in about the next week, doubtful) and dortmund could all cause juventus problems, shakhtar were also able to get a draw in turin and no juventus player scored in ukraine.

they can definitely reach the final, but i can't see anyone other than bayern winning it


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My predictions for this week's Cl matches:

Dortmund 2-1 Shaktar
Manchester 1-2 Madrid
Juve 2-0 Celtic
PSG 3-1 Valencia


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund 1-0 Shaktar
Man Utd 2-1 Real Madrid
Juventus 2-1 Celtic
PSG 0-0 Valencia


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

2-1 Madrid.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

im gonna go 2-0 madrid. varane and ramos at cb is just beastly right now. penaldo double imo. no jones is massive.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*






Repeat plz.

:fergie


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Got a bad feeling that United are going to come through here, probably aided by a last minute winner. At least it would be at the expense of Madrid, still would much rather tonight be a repeat of 03/04 Porto.

That being said, it's a beautiful day in the North at the minute; Old Trafford with the lights on, slick pitch, plethora of attacking talent and the promise of one of them being knocked out, going to be a great watch.






Ohhh my. :cole3


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's going to be Ronaldo's night. You just fukkin know it. The guy has been unstoppable machine lately. 

Fuuuuukkkkk I've never wanted United to win a match more in my life than this one. 

plsRVPpls


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I just hope we aren't let down. I want goals goals goals tonight. It has the makings of a great Champions League game, lets just hope we get one.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> I just hope we aren't let down. I want goals goals goals tonight. It has the makings of a great Champions League game, lets just hope we get one.


I hope we get the most boring 0-0 of all the times.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'd settle for neither team having a shot and Ronaldo signing a contract with United across Mourinho's back.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Usually second leg games are much more open and frantic. This should be even more so since the game is in the balance. My expectations are pretty high.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It won't go to extra time, believe me. There'll be 3-5 goals and nobody will win by more than one.


NEW RIGHT ONE




(I will tell you which match I'm referring to after FT)


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This match is basically RVP vs. Ronaldo.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I can see this going to penalties, with Ronaldo missing his. :fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> "Since losing 1-0 to Milan in Feb 2005, Man Utd have won 13 and drawn one of their 14 CL knockout games at Old Trafford


Just bring it, Madrid.

We're fucking going through tonight. I can feel it in my waters.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



BANKSY said:


> This match is basically RVP vs. Ronaldo.


:rooney :carrick :kagawa


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RVP has only scored 1 in his last 7 games, ONE MAN TEAM


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

He was easily your best outlet in Madrid.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Won't have time to watch the game tonight, but I really hope for a Dortmund win.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



BANKSY said:


> He was easily your best outlet in Madrid.


thats because we were playing 1 up front


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> thats because we were playing 1 up front


Wingers can be outlets.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And you'll play 1 up front tonight.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think Rooney will fist Madrid :rooney

Oh and there will be shenanigans :blatter


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> RVP has only scored 1 in his last 7 games, ONE MAN TEAM


He's overdue. Time for a hattrick :mark:

Ronaldo to cry coming out the tunnel and has to be subbed immediately.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ea-worlds-best-team-according-statistics.html

Chelsea 1st..City 56th. This is worse than Fifa rankings.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> He's overdue. Time for a hattrick :mark:
> 
> Ronaldo to cry coming out the tunnel and has to be subbed immediately.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ea-worlds-best-team-according-statistics.html
> 
> Chelsea 1st..City 56th. This is worse than Fifa rankings.


:lmao equal with Celtic and some team for Paraguay


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shit that it's not a semi or final game it has that feel about.



We are a one man team.














:carrick


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pool 25 :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ofcourse Chelsea is number one

We have Garry Cahill


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Cometh the hour, cometh the Man United.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Villa didn't make the top 400 :brodgers


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This will end 1-1, will go to penalties, penaldo will miss and United will advance.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Only getting one away goal will bite us in the backside as i can't see real only scoring 1.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Looking forward to who will GOAT and who will WOAT in this GOAT encounter of two teams both if which I want to see eliminated. Much more Madrid than United though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We're losing. Disgraceful team from Ferguson. Like the game at the Etihad last year, I just know we're fucked before a ball's even kicked.

Giggs and Nani starting over Rooney and Kagawa is disgraceful. Rooney is 100% gone in the summer.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Let the show begin


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ea-worlds-best-team-according-statistics.html
> 
> Chelsea 1st..City 56th. This is worse than Fifa rankings.


What a heap of shite this list is :terry



> *25. Liverpool (200)*
> 37. Tottenham (186)
> 50. Arsenal (169)
> 56. Man City (161)
> 65. Newcastle (152)


:mark: 

Expecting goals tonight, GOALS!!!!! 2-2


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> He's overdue. Time for a hattrick :mark:
> 
> Ronaldo to cry coming out the tunnel and has to be subbed immediately.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ea-worlds-best-team-according-statistics.html
> 
> Chelsea 1st..City 56th. This is worse than Fifa rankings.


Agree with these rankings.

Stfu, Irish Jet. Everyone always questions SAF's team selection and then they go out and win (unless both Giggs and Scholes play).


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



> Real Madrid team v Man United: Lopez, Arbeloa, Varane, Ramos, Coentrao, Alonso, Khedira, Di Maria, Ozil, Ronaldo, Higuain #SSN
> Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More
> 
> 1 min Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews
> Manchester United team v Real Madrid: De Gea, Rafael, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Carrick, Cleverley, Nani, Welbeck, Giggs, Van Persie


Giggs and Nani over Kagawa wtf.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Very strange team


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Genuine LOL at Rooney :fergie


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I would love to see Giggs score tonight, what an incredible career this guy has had


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dropping rooney is what we'll look back to at the end of the night and be saying that is what has cost man united, he will have no impact as a sub. Giggs should have been used as a sub.

Kagawa not starting is no suprise not sure why people are getting all twisted over that decision.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Agree with these rankings.
> 
> Stfu, Irish Jet. Everyone always questions SAF's team selection and then they go out and win (unless both Giggs and Scholes play).


THE PESSIMISM WORKS

Remember you proclaimed Chelsea as GROUP CHAMPIONS.

:fergie

We're gonna get battered.

Rooney might as well go to France now to catch the PSG game tomorrow. That's his future, ironically with Beckham, as he's just been Beckham'd.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Balls of steel from fergie it has to be said and atleast wazza will be fresh to hopefully give chelsea a good old shafting on sunday.

Shit i just noticed vidic/rio over evans :side:


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I DON'T UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Anark said:


> I DON'T UNDERSTAND.


It's very very strange, wayne can do a better job than welbeck and giggs on the left or behind rvp.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm ROFLING 

How does grandpa giggs get to start a match like this? 

inb4 he scores the winner.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm so sad right now.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> It's very very strange, wayne can do a better job than welbeck and giggs on the left or behind rvp.


Rooney's the best defensive midfielder we've got.

Only thing that helps is that Mourinho will be WTFing even more than us.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's first half business. If things go wrong, then we have Rooney to come on. Be positive. Have faith in Fergie.

:side:


We have a cavalry on the bench, remember that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Anark said:


> Rooney's the best defensive midfielder we've got.
> 
> Only thing that helps is that Mourinho will be WTFing even more than us.


I hadn't even thought about that but you're spot on his defensive work is 2nd to none especially in big games. We're just getting laughed at now unless it pays off.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

His defensive work was utter shit for Ronaldo's goal in the first leg.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rooney isnt as good as tracking back for those defensive headers like Torres


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Anark said:


> It's first half business. If things go wrong, then we have Rooney to come on. Be positive. Have faith in Fergie.
> 
> :side:
> 
> 
> We have a cavalry on the bench, remember that.


Rooney is not a good impact sub, and never really has been. That's Hernandez's job.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

At corners, statistically, one of our best is defenders is RVP.

(Heard that somewhere, haven't checked it out myself, but apparently he clears loads)


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

pls RVP pls


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> His defensive work was utter shit for Ronaldo's goal in the first leg.


It was. He doesn't have the pace to cover wing backs/wingers. He could however do a job on Alonso, Giggs will probably not.

It's a terrible decision IMO. If you're going to drop Rooney, it has to be for Kagawa.

Anyways. Welbeck to have a stormer and earn a statue/knighthood before he's 23.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm over the shock, you know. We need a defensive team because we can't all-out attack them. We have to hit them on the counter, not them hitting us.

I'm now okay with the line-up. I have faith in Fergie.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United fans better stop this stuff and start being optimistic. Otherwise I will start to back Madrid and you need my backing to get through.

iJet and WWE_TNA, say you are going through right now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

going to be a long night, 8-0 to madrid enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> United fans better stop this stuff and start being optimistic. Otherwise I will start to back Madrid and you need my backing to get through.
> 
> iJet and WWE_TNA, say you are going through right now.


Dark Nani Rises.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck, nights like this really make me miss the Champions League enaldo


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hate the build-up.

A part of me can't wait for the match and a part of me wants to fall asleep for 2 hours right now and just the check the result without having to go through what is going to be a gut-wrenching game.

Fuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

who needs champions league when you have thursday nights in russia :fergie


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Varane the future GOAT will score.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And here to pick me up after seeing that team selection: Adrian Chiles.

*Loads gun*


----------



## JJJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

My worry is Vidic/Rio. They are a solid partnership but with Evra as well we don't have anyone in the defence who can really keep up with Ronaldo when he gets on a roll, Never mind Giggs who would be better as a sub and will probably be coming off for Rooney at half time.

Optimist in me says 2-1 Utd with a late goal to us. Pessimist in me says we are in serious trouble.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> It was. He doesn't have the pace to cover wing backs/wingers. He could however do a job on Alonso, Giggs will probably not.
> 
> It's a terrible decision IMO. If you're going to drop Rooney, it has to be for Kagawa.
> 
> Anyways. Welbeck to have a stormer and earn a statue/knighthood before he's 23.


I agree, and I think Rooney should start. I was just taking exception to his defensive work being praised as the best around.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Adrian fucking Chiles.

This man thinks football is a casual game of badminton between wife-swapped partners during a summer garden party hosted by Lord Percy Smithsworth of Horchester House.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Prediction: 12-2 Madrid.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm alright with the team selection. It's a shame Jones isn't back in time and it is odd seeing Rooney and Kagawa dropped but I can still see us getting a result. Rafael and Welbeck need to be on their A-Games today.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Agree with these rankings.
> 
> Stfu, Irish Jet. Everyone always questions SAF's team selection and then they go out and win (unless both Giggs and Scholes play).


1000000000% this.

Kagawa plays average all season, does well against a lower mid table team and suddenly should be starting vs Real Madrid? The Utd team isn't one I'd personally go for but neither was the one in the first leg and we were a goal line clearance away from winning. Have faith in Fergie, he's proven you wrong before.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> And here to pick me up after seeing that team selection: Adrian Chiles.
> 
> *Loads gun*


There's always Trevor Welch over on TV3 instead :terry


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

SHITTING BRICKS


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*MY BODY IS READY.*


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Was confident. Not so much now. Nani starting is crazy odd. Ahead of Rooney too. Evans not starting is a shame too. I'd have him before Rio and Vidic. Giggs in the middle worries me. I'd prefer him out wide with no Jones. Hopefully Cleverley plays deeper with Carrick rather than Giggs. Nani is the only big shock. Giggs was always starting once Jones was ruled out. Would have preferred him out wide with Welbeck out right and Rooney in the middle of them 3. Meh. Still think we can beat them if we can contain Ronaldo. If we let him run wild then god help us

Gutted I couldn't get tickets from the ballot enaldo*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Plastic flags...


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lol @ the boos for ronaldo.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nani makes sense in that we want to be the ones counter-attacking. He's lightning, and if he's on form, fingers crossed, then we have a chance.


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ronaldo playing the heel tonight then?


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> who needs champions league when you have thursday nights in russia :fergie


Wouldnt be so happy with that If I was you buddy :downing 

Anyway fuck who wins this just provide a good match plz


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That's more like it. Welbeck looking good.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Nani selection looking good so far.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

patRICE


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOAT DIEGO LOPEZ


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Giggs making an idiot out of a fullback who is 15 years younger than him.

FUCK!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

WOATbeck


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DIEGO GOATEZ


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking kidding me.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:fergie Open goal


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Does Welbeck even potato?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Holy fuck at Van Persie's touch.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United look solid as fuck on defence.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Anybody else remember when players could take good corners consistently? Save us Beckham. Save us Figo.

Although Giggs ain't too bad I spose


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lopez 2 - 0 Welbeck


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOOOOOOL WELBECK 

WOATBECK 

FULL POTATO


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lopez is terrible.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Lopez 2 - 1 Welbeck


Fixed

unk2


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Obligatory Arbeloa yellow card.

LOL Rafael.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not a penalty in the slightest


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I love how insightful Andy Townsend is...


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL gotta love United... they play a Spanish team yet dive a lot more than the Blancos


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOATZE


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Here comes the fucking United killer.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid have been terrible lol.

DEM SIDE PASSES ALL NIGHT LONG.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Remember when Kaka took out about three defenders at Old Trafford in 2007. Think he made Heinze and Evra collide into each other :lol



EGame said:


> Madrid have been terrible lol.
> 
> DEM SIDE PASSES ALL NIGHT LONG.


More of a case of United have been very good. SAF has got it right yet again. It's only half time, but I'm getting ready to laugh at those who were angry, or laughed at his team selection.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Longer it goes on the more Madrid will feel their season slipping away. The pressure's on them.

Giggs has been all kinds of excellent.

But we're definitely losing by 3 goals.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Remember when Kaka took out about three defenders at Old Trafford in 2007. Think he made Heinze and Evra collide into each other :lol
> 
> 
> 
> More of a case of United have been very good. SAF has got it right yet again. It's only half time, but I'm getting ready to laugh at those who were angry, or laughed at his team selection.


How can one old man be such a genius and another be such a retard? :wenger such a weird World  seriously though Man Utd is defending great. Messi and Ronaldo can't do shit against top quality defence (though CR7 did score at Bernabieu)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man Utd have pressed superbly so far.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

A good first half from United. Not much of an enthralling game from that first half but the atmosphere is fantastic. I love the uproar we create when we surge forward, so much passion being heard from the United crowd.

Over the 45 minutes, we were the better team. Real Madrid created nothing, Ronaldo has been anonymous with Rafael handling him well. What a turnaround for Rafael from the away fixture. He looks great here.

Welbeck, Nani and Giggs have all been brilliant so far; Van Persie has held the ball well and Carrick/Cleverley have had a good showing thus far. Ferdinand and Vidic have been solid also.

Special mention to Varane though, the guy is a beast at the back for Madrid.

Keep it up and please hold on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We're not pressing at all, we're letting Madrid have the ball but we're closing off every gap.

It's working well so far but Ronaldo, Ozil, Alonso and Kaka can all leave a defence for dead with one pass.

Happy with how we're playing though but it's going to way worse in the second half, Madrid need to score and are going to up the tempo big-time. Hope we can catch on the counter, we've looked good so far on the break.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> United look solid as fuck on defence.


It's been a brilliant half. We could/should be 1-0 up, if Vidic didn't hit the post and Welbeck's shin was angled slightly away from straight at the keeper.

I think we've been marginally better, and we have yet to introduce Rooney.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Dortmund cruising against Shakhtar, if anything Dortmund will score 1-2 more

UTD-Madrid match was pretty boring from what I saw, decent chances for United but the game hasn't been a spectacle


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rooney schmooney. If someone's gonna score tonight it's Wellbeck.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Faultless first half. Same again and we'll be through. Nani's justifying his start bar a few cases of giving the ball away needlessly. Welbeck and Giggs are killing it going forward. Absolutely brilliant at the back. Ridiculous luck with Lopez saving the shot with his fucking testicles. We look a threat every time off corners and on the break.*


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Welbeck quickly becoming a European MVP, just needs to add goals and he will reach Dirk Kuyt level.

United's defending has been outstanding so far :side:


----------



## CNew2

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What's with all this 'bad luck for Wellbeck' nonsense? Am I the only one who saw that the referee ruled he was offsides? So even if he would've blasted it into the net, it still wouldn't have counted. There's no 'bad luck' there.

United have looked solid and haven't given Madrid anything to work with, for the most part. I expected to see Ronaldo handle Rafael again, but he has stepped up huge for this game. Giggs is playing like an absolute champion.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

45 minutes away from seeing those Madrid tears. 

gonna get screen caps of all of them so i can jerk myself to them after Barca get eliminated.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> 45 minutes away from seeing those Madrid years.
> 
> gonna get screen caps of all of them so i can jerk myself to them after Barca get eliminated.












Ain't over Yet Bro


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ramos :lmao


----------



## JJJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RAMOS!!! :


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

#Rigged #RamosBrownEnvelope


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

YEEESSSSSS 

RAMMMMOOOOOSSSSSS FULLLLLL PATATOOOOOOO


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Surely RVP was offside in the buildup?


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not much changes, R Madrid still need to score


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RAMOS GOING FULL POTATO IS BOUT TO ELIMINATE MADRID TWO YEARS IN A ROW.


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rooney on for Nani now. Please Fergie.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

NANI :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Anark said:


> Rooney on for Nani now. Please Fergie.


Too Late

Bye Bye Nani


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

HOLY F**K!!! NANI!!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

lLMMMMMMAAAOOOOOOO 

NANI WOAT


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Outrageous.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wtfw?!?! as much as i hate nani, thats bollox.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Scandalous.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

OH MY FUCKING GOD. AWFUL FUCKING DECISION. He didn't even see Arbeloa coming


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That's us fucked out of the tournament, then. shocking decision.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That ref is definitely under orders.


----------



## kingfunkel

When did MC Hammer become a united striker?


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man I need a gif of Nani's face walking away


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This is the Bayern Munich game. It's the same game.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The ref doesn't have a TV monitor in his pocket. IMO it was a yellow, Nani didn't see Arbeloa coming but hey it's up to ref to decide.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ridiculous decision there. No way Nani could of seen him coming from that angle.
Guess we are going for every man staying in our half now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid going back to their old days i see,what a mediocre team


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That's just a fucking joke.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Is this real life?


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

FUCKING COME ON UNITED.

10 vs 12.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This is fucking nuts.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWCturbo said:


> The ref doesn't have a TV monitor in his pocket. IMO it was a yellow, Nani didn't see Arbeloa coming but hey it's up to ref to decide.


:lmao its not even a close decision, there's 6 officials out there, that's just an incredibly bad decision


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wasn't a red card.

It was a handball by Rafael when blocking Higuans header to be fair.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Destiny said:


> Wasn't a red card.
> 
> It was a handball by Rafael when blocking Higuans header to be fair.


We'll get every decision to balance out that red card now, wait and see. Won't be enough, though.


EDIT: there we go


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

MODRIC


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

GOOOLLLLLAAAAAAAA!!!!!

LUKA LUKA LUKA LUKA LUKA LUKA LUKA!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LUKA FUCKING MODRIC


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Glorius stuff right there.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

OH MY GOD


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Really hard on United here.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Croatian sensation


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a player. That's why I always sactioned that £40m for him.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a strike Modric!


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Never a red

What a goal by Modric. Great strike.

Potentially brilliant 20 minutes to go


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Robbed by a bent cunt of a ref.


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

YES!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

There it is. Game over.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wait Ronaldo Is Playing?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao Liverpool fans highlight of the season

Class strike, but he isn't even on the pitch if the ref makes a sane decision. 

gonna get reamed now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

RONDALDO

TOO EMOTIONAL, NO CHANCE

RONALDOOOOOO


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

enaldo


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Amazing play by Madrid right there


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well then...

Feel for United.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Game over. 

RIP United.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And Ronaldo scores.. Game over I think.. United just can't get any solid attacks going anymore.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And again


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Great goal by Modric, it was beautiful.

Edit: Ronaldo just scored. game over.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Shit referee. Decided this one. No way that was a red card, arbeloa did a very similar tackle in the first half (just deliberate) and only yellow. But obv had to help real aye.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao Liverpool fans highlight of the season


:kobe8


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Now I know how Chelsea fans felt against Barca a few seasons ago.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao

this ref is a fucking joke


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The ref has handed the game to Madrid now. The fuckcunt.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> :kobe8


Let the man feel better about himself bro :kobe3


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:mourinho:mourinho:jose:jose:jose:jose

LOLNANI


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ref ruined the game. Fucking lucky cunt Mourinho will probably win the Champions League now.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This ref is a load of shit!


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ref ruined the game...  Modric goal was fucking EPIC though!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Let the man feel better about himself bro :kobe3


:fergie


----------



## Death Rider

I missed the red what happened? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Referee and Modric changed the game.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

iss a disgrace.. iss a fucking disgrace!!!!!


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

On the other game, Dortmund are destroying Shaktar. They are winning 3-0


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Now I know how Chelsea fans felt against Barca a few seasons ago.


No, just no.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hope Vidic kicks the fuck out of the ref at the full time whistle.

It's not reasonable, it's not mature but dammit, it would be justice.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ridiculous decision. Completely changed the game. Modric has done well since he's came on, tbf.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> I hope Vidic kicks the fuck out of the ref at the full time whistle.
> 
> It's not reasonable, it's not mature but dammit, it would be *justice*.


we need the shield


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Man United have actually deserved to go through here though unlike Chelsea back then.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Referee and Modric changed the game.


Game was over before Modric was on the pitch, it was just a matter of who scored. Class strike though, DDG had no chance.

Team selection was justified IMO, didn't look like losing until the red. Hopefully this fires Rooney up more for the league.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well what can ya do i hope he's proud of himself he wanted to make the headlines and well done sir you have, all the officials in this game and not one can say "hey ref that isn't a red, he never saw the cunt coming"

I'd get arrested these days for even saying the things i'd like to do inflict on the slimey little twat, so i wont bother.


How anyone can say he has not ruined the game and it was a red are fucking clueless.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ref and Turkey gonna get :buried after the match I hope :fergie


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DIEGO GOATEZ!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh fuck off Lopez, you talented cunt.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's kinda funny though cause United do tend to get referee help in EPL from time to time


----------



## Death Rider

:lmao Rooney 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Rooney, wow


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fuck sake, we should be winning this now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wait he's turkish? that says it all they hate us.


UEFA AGAINST THE PREM.


----------



## just1988

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*A lot of butt-hurt United fans around tonight.*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lopez has looked like a different keeper since the red. Could play all night and won't score past him now, the luck's gone and heads dropped.


----------



## mjrox

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Welbeck unhappy at being subbed


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



just1988 said:


> *A lot of butt-hurt United fans around tonight.*


So it was a red and he didn't ruin the game?

Ok then pal.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Wait he's turkish? that says it all they hate us.
> 
> 
> UEFA AGAINST THE PREM.


Fergie before the game said how the past 2 games he has refereed with Utd they have lost and hope they would be lucky third time round :no:


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Death Rider

just1988 said:


> *A lot of butt-hurt United fans around tonight.*


Oh yes because I bet you never moaned about a ref decision :kenny. I just seen it and it was a joke. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We'll blow the prem now :fergie2 and by blow i don't mean rooney gets on his knees and sucks off every city player.


You know we've been fucked when liverpool fans agree.

Great raf hurt just fuckoff.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Now I know how Chelsea fans felt against Barca a few seasons ago.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™ said:


>


Both spanish clubs, who'd have thunk it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

KAKA, so close. 

Its always a pleasure to watch him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ohh ffs get up you soft cunt.


----------



## Death Rider

Oh will you get the fuck up! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Jens Leh-pez time wasting :Fergie

What a mess of a 2nd half. Lucky its not 4 or 5 at least now


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

God i hope we use this to violently rape every single team we have left to play.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a keeper Lopez is.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fucking Lopez. 










:fergie


----------



## JJJ

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

God damnit Lopez. That weird feeling of pure respect and hatred


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Diego Lopez is MOTM.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good save. Almost straight at him though.

No penalty, shocking.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

United wish they could have a goalkeeper as good as Diego Lopez :mourinho


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Diego Lopez is MOTM.


Ref is.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This is comically scandalous. Holy fuck.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a fucking save


----------



## Locomotivelung

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Pretty good age for Spanish keepers with Lopez, Reina, Casillas and Valdes all being around the same age. 

More than annoyed at this result though.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What the fuck is this ref thinking?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Referee ruined the match, we were far the better team up to the red


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well done lads, i've haven't seen this workrate and heart from them in a long time chin up.


----------



## just1988

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



CokaCoola said:


> Pretty good age for Spanish keepers with Lopez, Reina, Casillas and Valdes all being around the same age.
> 
> More than annoyed at this result though.


*Lopez isn't that good, granted he's having a decent game but he's not on par with the others you mentioned.*


----------



## Death Rider

:kenny this ref is so shit. Taking the fun out of man united losing. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I will say one thing about that red card. United fans, when Torres did that to Cleverley in our match earlier in the season, you said it should be a red.


----------



## Locomotivelung

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



just1988 said:


> *Lopez isn't that good, granted he's having a decent game but he's not on par with the others you mentioned.*


I think he's on par with Reina this season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Turks....


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What was that horrible slag doing making money gestures at Jose for?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That's it, lads, give the cunt dogs abuse and I don't give a fuck what rival fans say either.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™ said:


>


Chelsea fans don't know that feel. You guys deserved to go out. Bad decisions were made for both sides. United were actually screwed here.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> That's it, lads, give the cunt dogs abuse and I don't give a fuck what rival fans say either.


Onwards and upwards now, starting with the fa cup and then whatever prem game is next.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Unlucky United fans, the ref fucked you guys. LOL at Ferdinand clapping at the ref. Can't fucking wait for Fergie's interview :mark:

Still gonna post this GIF though 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I will say one thing about that red card. United fans, when Torres did that to Cleverley in our match earlier in the season, you said it should be a red.


Man U fans having double standards? Naw come On Joel. Simply not possible.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Such a shame. If Madrid had won 5 - 0, I'd have been annoyed but they would have desereved it and I could live with that. It's depressing that the ref is the main talking point of this tie has made a mockery of what should have been a great quarter final between two great teams. Congrats to Real Madrid. It's not their fault Nani was sent off and they took full advantage. I hope they get Bayern in the next round :robben2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The banter is fine and we'd do the same but i'm not in the mood to debate over whether the ref ruined the game or not and whether it was a red like some silly cunt or two on here seem to think so.


Yeha because every fan doesn't have double standards hey? i'd love to know if we all said what joel thinks but we seem to get put in the same barrel anyway.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lopez looked really shaky up until the red. Then he looked fairly immense.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> United wish they could have a goalkeeper as good as Diego Lopez :mourinho


De Gea did a great job both times. Modric and Ronaldo goals (the goal at Bernabieu) were undeniable at all.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Too sick to even complain. Fucking numb after that.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fergie gon' be maaaad.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Bananas said:


> Chelsea fans don't know that feel. You guys deserved to go out. Bad decisions were made for both sides. United were actually screwed here.


I tell you what feel Chelsea and United fans do know. And that is being European champions. Do you know that feel, Banana?

The only feel you will know is that BIG BAYERN COCK in your ass next week :cashley


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

General Franco's oppression lives on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Leaving aside what a cunt the ref is and the position he put is in, I was really happy with the performance.

We were 1-0 and the better team before the sending off but we were never going to hang on with 10 men against a team like Madrid, they're too good not to exploit that advantage. But still, we gave it good go even when we were behind and we might have won only for Lopez.

Moral Cup Winners 2013: Man United.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well doen lads, hope they all come back stronger.

Fuck off keane.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Good on Ferdinand, he'll probably get a ban for it but the ref does deserve the applause, he straight up won that game. That decision didn't even change it, it ended the match as a contest.

Can't complain about the team. Selection proved solid, we were as in control as we could be, and I could see us scoring again. Not saying we were 100% through or anything, but we had to be favourites then. The momentum boost from beating that Madrid team would have been huge, but fuck it, no need to rest players, just run through the league.

Bad year for English teams. Too many of these and we'll end up losing the CL spot for 4th spot.

Fair fucking play to Jose, too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I tell you what feel Chelsea and United fans do know. And that is being European champions. Do you know that feel, Banana?
> 
> The only feel you will know is that BIG BAYERN COCK in your ass next week :cashley


:robben2


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Five in a row my arse.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



SN0WMAN said:


> Such a shame. If Madrid had won 5 - 0, I'd have been annoyed but they would have desereved it and I could live with that. It's depressing that the ref is the main talking point of this tie has made a mockery of what should have been a great quarter final between two great teams. Congrats to Real Madrid. It's not their fault Nani was sent off and they took full advantage. I hope they get Bayern in the next round :robben2


It wasn't a quarter-final.


----------



## Andre

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWCturbo said:


> De Gea did a great job both times. Modric and Ronaldo goals (the goal at Bernabieu) were undeniable at all.


He should have cut out the cross for Ronaldo's goal, watch it again.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










Man United fans everywhere tonight and Arsenal fans next week.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Roy Keane you bitter cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Bitter keane at it again.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I tell you what feel Chelsea and United fans do know. And that is being European champions. Do you know that feel, Banana?
> 
> The only feel you will know is that BIG BAYERN COCK in your ass next week :cashley


LOL at Chelski fan trying to compare the club with United.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I tell you what feel Chelsea and United fans do know. And that is being European champions. Do you know that feel, Banana?
> 
> The only feel you will know is that BIG BAYERN COCK in your ass next week :cashley


At least United won it properly and went on to be World Champions. Chelsea couldn't do that and are now known as one of the worst teams to ever win the European Cup/Champions League. I'd say your the second worst, with only Red Star behind you.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Roy Keane saying it's the right decision :fergie


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Proud of every single one of 'em. Did as well as they could have done and put in a display full of heart and effort right to the last whistle. Justified the risk in the selection up until the red card and to a man weren't putting a foot wrong. Committed, disciplined and playing a great game and attacking well when afforded the chance. Who knows whether we'd have held out ala Barcelona in '08 or if Madrid would have turned the game on its head with a level playing field, all we do know is the referee cut the game short and made it a nye on impossible task to withstand the barrage of pressure from Madrid. Two great goals from Modric and the team effort for the second, but the minute we went down to 10 men we were neutralised, had no outlet, couldn't pass and keep the ball for more than 10 seconds and it was inevitable barring a sensational display and bit of luck that we were on our last legs.

Fuck knows what Ramos was doing for the goal. Pretty sure you'd find a better defence from an A4E employee about them actually serving a purpose in life.

Shame there were good chances wasted and that a poor decision turned the course of the game on its head and undid 50 minutes of faultless and determined work. Still proud of the team and fans for trying to play on and make the best of a hopeless situation. Football's a bloody cruel game and tonight we felt the brunt of it. Shit happens. On to the next game.

Football, bloody hell.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I will say one thing about that red card. United fans, when Torres did that to Cleverley in our match earlier in the season, you said it should be a red.


And Chelsea fans said Evans should have been sent off when he did similar to Drogba. Football fans are fucking idiots and emotional at the best of times. 

Doesn't change the fact it was a yellow.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



BLACKANDRE said:


> He should have cut out the cross for Ronaldo's goal, watch it again.


I was talking about Ronaldo's goal at Bernabieu and Modric's goal at Old Trafford.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Calmed down a bit. Gotta git to the lads, played their hearts out. Giggs is ageless, honestly...if only he was 20 years younger.

Sad to be out. At 11 vs 11, Madrid were not coming back in it. They created absolutely nothing, were looking the weaker team. Shame.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It was a great game until that shit ref ruined it i guess Madrid needs a win after all this years so they can justify wasting so much money and winning nothing,funny that Milan got that same ''luck'' BWIN doing a great job with the Refs


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'd rather real outplayed us and beat us 3-0 with the ref not trying to make himself famous.

Still pretty shell shocked and haven't been this pissed off involving footy since 2010 and the drogba goal at Old trafford.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Go away Keane.

And Mick was right in Saipan too, ya miserable cunt.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWCturbo said:


> LOL at Chelski fan trying to compare the club with United.


I'm comparing former European champions. Maybe one day you will be in that group. Not 2013 though. And probably not 2014 since you say bye-bye to top 4 this season :robben2



Bananas said:


> At least United won it properly and went on to be World Champions. Chelsea couldn't do that and are now known as one of the worst teams to ever win the European Cup/Champions League. I'd say your the second worst, with only Red Star behind you.


Fine by me, least we won it. Have you? :robben2







































































:robben2


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Wow, it's felt so good recently to be a Madrid fan. Despite the Casillas injury, we managed to knock out Barcelona from Copa, then beat them again in Liga (although it doesn't matter) and now we've gone through United. All in the space of one week!


----------



## Death Rider

Keane :kenny. Fair play Jose for being honest and admitting his team should have lost. Also while Ferdinand should get banned for what he did he is morally in the right. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Proud of every single one of 'em. Did as well as they could have done and put in a display full of heart and effort right to the last whistle. Justified the risk in the selection up until the red card and to a man weren't putting a foot wrong. Committed, disciplined and playing a great game and attacking well when afforded the chance. Who knows whether we'd have held out ala Barcelona in '08 or if Madrid would have turned the game on its head with a level playing field, all we do know is the referee cut the game short and made it a nye on impossible task to withstand the barrage of pressure from Madrid. Two great goals from Modric and the team effort for the second, but the minute we went down to 10 men we were neutralised, had no outlet, couldn't pass and keep the ball for more than 10 seconds and it was inevitable barring a sensational display and bit of luck that we were on our last legs.
> 
> Fuck knows what Ramos was doing for the goal. Pretty sure you'd find a better defence from an A4E employee about them actually serving a purpose in life.
> 
> Shame there were good chances wasted and that a poor decision turned the course of the game on its head and undid 50 minute of faultless and determined work. Still proud of the team and fans for trying to play on and make the best of a hopeless situation. Football's a bloody cruel game and tonight we felt the brunt of it. Shit happens. On to the next game.
> 
> Football, bloody hell.



Yeah we wasted chances again but man did they play their socks off.

Just wish it was may not cba with footy just get the title sorted and quick.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Once again. This is all that needs to be said about this game.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Keane in full :troll mode. If that's dangerous play then the stuff we used to do in the schoolyard should have earned us prison sentences.

Hope :fergie gives his view


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*






This wasn't even a yellow, IIRC. Was Coloccini retroactively punished? If it was an obvious red card for Nani, Fab should have been banned, surely.

It's just a high boot, happens all the time and it's always a yellow. Decision was mental, Roy Keane being his usual poor self in the pundit's booth doesn't change it.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

When was the last time there were no English teams in the quarter finals?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWCturbo said:


> It wasn't a quarter-final.


I also spelt deserved wrong.

It's kinda not the point of my post.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Keane in full :troll mode. If that's dangerous play then the stuff we used to do in the schoolyard should have earned us prison sentences.
> 
> Hope :fergie gives his view


Keane talking about dangerous play amazing coming from him, could that guy get anymore miserable and bitter.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Don't worry guys, we'll take care of Madrid like we always do :jordan2


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I'm comparing former European champions. Maybe one day you will be in that group. Not 2013 though. And probably not 2014 since you say bye-bye to top 4 this season :robben2


Well at least I know what's wrong with Arsenal... it's AW and Kroenke's greed. Maybe rich arabs will change it in the future. What's your excuse cause Chelsea looks like shit now. Actually in EPL they've been shitty for a while.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea, Sunday, we comin' for you Rafa!


----------



## Andre

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWCturbo said:


> I was talking about Ronaldo's goal at Bernabieu and Modric's goal at Old Trafford.


Well you said that "he did a great job at both times"? He failed to deal with a cross that led to a goal so that kind of goes against your point.


----------



## Death Rider

Seeing the red again :kenny. Seriously how can anyone say it was a red? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWCturbo said:


> Well at least I know what's wrong with Arsenal... it's AW and Kroenke's greed. Maybe rich arabs will change it in the future. What's your excuse cause Chelsea looks like shit now. Actually in EPL they've been shitty for a while.


And despite that they still look more likely to finish in the top 4 spot instead of you guys :cashley


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Jose being humble was odd to see.

Manchester United 1 Turkey Fuckcunt referee 2.

The referee was awful throughout. The odd thing was, when I turned away after the foul by Nani, I had a sneaky feeling he'd send Nani off as I've seen this referee make dumbfounding decisions before. This one is beyond ridiculous though. Utterly disgraceful decision that ruined the game and allowed Madrid to have the huge advantage. We were the better team up until that point and Madrid created nothing.

The better team lost but I am so proud of the way every United player performed. The workrate and energy we showed even with 10 men was incredible. They ran their hearts out. Rafael was such a beast and I hope he hasn't taken a bad knock. He handled Ronaldo really well and has proven why he is one of, if not, the best right back this season.

Ferdinand and Vidic were solid, Evra played well second half. Carrick, Cleverley, Welbeck, Van Persie and Giggs all had great games although RVP was tired at the very end. Nani looked fantastic but unfortunately he got unfairly sent off.

@ Joel, I was actually one of the minority that said the Torres sending off (against Evans) I was unsure of and thought it was harsh. This doesn't deny the fact that this referee made a pathetic, wrong and incompetent decision and deserves to be criticised for it. Absolute fucktard!

We should be proud of the way we performed, we were great for the entire 90 minutes. Time to respond and respond quickly against Chelsea on Sunday. Ferguson will really emphasise the importance of gunning for the FA Cup now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Modric looked good when he came on, though it was against ten men. Top goal though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mclovin it said:


> Seeing the red again :kenny. Seriously how can anyone say it was a red?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Liverpool fan? i think.


Yes this is a liverpool fan ladies and gents, shows how much of a shocking decision it was.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Well you said that "he did a great job at both times"? He failed to deal with a cross that led to a goal so that kind of goes against your point.


Well 2 goals wasn't his fault and 1 goal was his. Basically if Madrid only scored once Utd would be through anyway. De Gea did a good job BOTH times. It's pretty fucking obvious.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

BLACKANDRE nailing the main talking point of the game, with DDG being able to do one thing better. Jesus.

DDG was defending his near post and that should be for one of the two defenders to cut out, IMO, but whatever.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> And Chelsea fans said Evans should have been sent off when he did similar to Drogba. Football fans are fucking idiots and emotional at the best of times.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact it was a yellow.


Ah, but I said Torres should have seen red for his challenge 

I don't really know if it is a red or yellow yet. But I will ask you, why do you think it should not have been a red?


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> And despite that they still look more likely to finish in the top 4 spot instead of you guys :cashley


Well looks can be deceiving, I'm sure you know that if you watched EPL last year.


----------



## Death Rider

WWE_TNA said:


> Liverpool fan? i think.
> 
> 
> Yes this is a liverpool fan ladies and gents, shows how much of a shocking decision it was.


I am . I just non biased enough to admit when refs are fucking compete morons. If that happened to use I would be going mental. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Not sure who i'd like to throttle more the ref or keane :fergie2


----------



## punx06

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If anyone knows about dangerous play it's Keano. Alfie Haaland says hi. Shocking decision from the ref, completely ruined the game as a spectacle and will dominate the discussion of the game for days to come. As someone who really doesn't like Utd, or Fergie and his ref bashing antics, I can't help but smile though. Utd fans conveniently forgetting that they have benefited from countless shocking decisions over the years, but you can't really make a case for that one being a red.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah we wasted chances again but man did they play their socks off.
> 
> Just wish it was may not cba with footy just get the title sorted and quick.


Can't say a bad word against any of 'em. Worked their socks off and gave it everything they could to try and salvage an unlikely comeback. Welbeck, Giggs, Rafael & Cleverley in particular were excellent and put in monumental performances, fuck the whole team can't be faulted but those 4 in particular really impressed considering Welbeck & Giggs in particular will forever be questioned whenever they start the big games. 

Football's a cruel mistress, this anyone who has an affiliation with the game will understand. Key now is to respond in a positive manner.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

No double standards it seems










Although it was harsh a bit.


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

man united was the better team tonight and i don't know why because real madrid has the best players in the world yet they are not the best team and there are certainly teams that are gonna eliminate madrid,teams like bayern munchen,BVB,juventus.
IMO the final is gonna be either bayern munchen vs BVB or bayern munchen vs juventus


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Today belongs to Dortmund. 3-0 against Shakhtar is a fantastic result


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I would have liked to see the reaction if Pepe made the challenge instead of Nani.

I think some of you would be calling for prison time. :fergie


----------



## kusksu

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^^ Examples like that can be made for every team


Hell Lopez punched Vidic in the head today, if Nani's was dangerous play and therefore a red card then lopez should have got the same.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> No double standards it seems


Love history don't you, and btw i was one of a bunch who thought they both deserved a yellow and it's a different challenge anyway.

Shame you're not more like McLovin.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Keane likes to be a contrarian at these times so he can get a bit of attention on himself. After the whole Ireland/Henry handball incident, he was saying that Ireland shouldn't feel annoyed because they should have defended better.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Can't say a bad word against any of 'em. Worked their socks off and gave it everything they could to try and salvage an unlikely comeback. Welbeck, Giggs, Rafael & Cleverley in particular were excellent and put in monumental performances, fuck the whole team can't be faulted but those 4 in particular really impressed considering Welbeck & Giggs in particular will forever be questioned whenever they start the big games.
> 
> Football's a cruel mistress, this anyone who has an affiliation with the game will understand. Key now is to respond in a positive manner.


Raf looked hurt to me when he came off hope he's fine and god i hope we respond not just this weekend but every game after.


Giggs and welbeck were different class.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

That had to be one of my favourite ever football results. And the red card was fine. Stupid and dangerous play from Nani. United lost fair and square . English football continues to go down the shitter.. no teams left in the QF's!


----------



## Andre

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWCturbo said:


> Well 2 goals wasn't his fault and 1 goal was his. Basically if Madrid only scored once Utd would be through anyway. De Gea did a good job BOTH times. It's pretty fucking obvious.


I thought he was excellent in Madrid and ordinary tonight. Opinions and all that.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> BLACKANDRE nailing the main talking point of the game, with DDG being able to do one thing better. Jesus.
> 
> DDG was defending his near post and that should be for one of the two defenders to cut out, IMO, but whatever.


Not the main talking point at all but I just disagreed with what the guy had to say. The ball was about two feet away from him when it passed him, I'd expect most keepers to at least block that whilst unchallenged.

The ref was the reason why United lost, not De Gea. Don't be so sensitive.


----------



## Death Rider

The main reason I am pissed off is I can't laugh at man utd fans because I feel sorry for them. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It was a rash challenge even if Nani didn't know he was there. You can't go studs into someones chest without expecting any consequences.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Ah, but I said Torres should have seen red for his challenge
> 
> I don't really know if it is a red or yellow yet. But I will ask you, why do you think it should not have been a red?


He stuck his boot up around high waist/chest height to bring down a ball, never taking his eyes off it, and clattered a player that was running towards him. 99% of the time I've seen it happen (practically every game), it's a foul & probably a yellow, maybe a talking to. These challenges don't even make the highlight reel on MOTD unless the game's particularly dull, it's just one of those things that happen on a pitch. I've left with stud marks on my chest more than once and no-one ever appealed for a red, it's nuts.

The reaction of the crowd, both managers, commentators, majority of opinions on here & facebook from fans of many different clubs seem to back it up. If Keane genuinely believes that's a red, he should have never finished a game in his career.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> It was a rash challenge even if Nani didn't know he was there. You can't go studs into someones chest without expecting any consequences.


Ohh ffs, don't play do you? that is clear as day.

Always has to be one in here, you got a rise and i bit now fuckoff.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Bananas said:


> Keane likes to be a contrarian at these times so he can get a bit of attention on himself. After the whole Ireland/Henry handball incident, he was saying that Ireland shouldn't feel annoyed because they should have defended better.


He was right. DAMN YOU TO HELL MCSHANE


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

This result really doesn't serve Chelsea well ahead of the weekend. Likely be on the recieving end of United's good old bouncebackability.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol at Liverpool fans coming in to the Europe thread and posting Liverpool pictures trying to get the conversation on about them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> Lol at Liverpool fans coming in to the Europe thread and posting Liverpool pictures trying to get the conversation on about them.


It's only one, the rest are sound.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh well, Team Premier League moves on.

Now we all throw our support behind hapless Arsenal.

Celtic can fuck off....


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Not the main talking point at all but I just disagreed with what the guy had to say. The ball was about two feet away from him when it passed him, I'd expect most keepers to at least block that whilst unchallenged.
> 
> The ref was the reason why United lost, not De Gea. Don't be so sensitive.


I wasn't sensitive about it, I should have added a ':lmao' to make it clearer. You care more about the dudes keeping than the majority of United fans I know, it was good for a laugh after the annoyance of the result & most of the 2nd half.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It's always the same. CGS is the only one who actually talks about another team.

A game is going on of no relevance to Liverpool and they still chirp up with shit nicknames combining of two players and how Kenny Dalglish drinks his own piss etc


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I didn't agree with the call but I can see why he made it

Shit refs make shit decisions

EDIT: Celtic are getting done tomorrow


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Oh well, Team Premier League moves on.
> 
> Now we all throw our support behind hapless Arsenal.
> 
> Celtic can fuck off....



Not bothered who wins now but hope arsenal go through somehow :wenger.

Won't even bother watching any CL game now though :lol :gun:


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WashingtonD said:


> That had to be one of my favourite ever football results. And the red card was fine. Stupid and dangerous play from Nani. United lost fair and square . English football continues to go down the shitter.. no teams left in the QF's!


Not sure if serious.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

the ref has his own twitter page

https://twitter.com/RefereeCuneyt


----------



## Death Rider

ROUSEY said:


> It's always the same. CGS is the only one who actually talks about another team.
> 
> A game is going on of no relevance to Liverpool and they still chirp up with shit nicknames combining of two players and how Kenny Dalglish drinks his own piss etc


:kenny 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> It's always the same. CGS is the only one who actually talks about another team.
> 
> A game is going on of no relevance to Liverpool and they still chirp up with shit nicknames combining of two players and how Kenny Dalglish drinks his own piss etc


I do see your point, posting a pic of evans and shelvey :lol i mean come on.

Doesn't suprise me though someone was gonna have a good laugh :lmao we just got well and truly fucked.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Well I definitively read that as https://twitter.com/RefereeCunt


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> the ref has his own twitter page
> 
> https://twitter.com/RefereeCuneyt


Probably won't tomorrow.


----------



## Green

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Don't think you can really complain too much about that red. Facts are it was dangerous play, therefore the ref has a right to send him off. One of those where it could also have been a yellow since there was no clear malice, but its up to the individual referee on the pitch.

I agree with Roy Keane pretty much.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Ferdinand >>>>


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Telegraph's sport front page


----------



## Andre

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I wasn't sensitive about it, I should have added a ':lmao' to make it clearer. You care more about the dudes keeping than the majority of United fans I know, it was good for a laugh after the annoyance of the result & most of the 2nd half.


I play in goal and that's why I "care" about keeping in general, so it's hardly a shock that I'll pick up on things about keepers. Check through this thread and you'll see me comment on all keeper mistakes, not just De Gea. I was talking about Al Habsi only this past weekend...but because you're a United fan you will probably only pick up on the De Gea stuff.

I wasn't even going to say anything but that guy's comment prompted me. I've given De Gea plenty of praise as well to be fair.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:lmao :lmao i love rio.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Mclovin it said:


> :kenny
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


See, you had to go and post that alzheimer's suffering cross dresser.





WWE_TNA said:


> I do see your point, posting a pic of evans and shelvey :lol i mean come on.
> 
> Doesn't suprise me though someone was gonna have a good laugh :lmao we just got well and truly fucked.


I'm gutted, I always wind up the Kopites at work with United. They go on about how they're my second team with how much I use them to bait them :lmao

I should also put Rush in my list of good reds.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not bothered who wins now but hope arsenal go through somehow :wenger.
> 
> Won't even bother watching any CL game now though :lol :gun:


I'll pay attention but I'm not really arsed now that there's no Premier League team in it. I'm not going to be the bigger man either and say I hope Madrid win, fuck them, they don't deserve to be there.

I'll go for Dortmund, I'll suppose.



united_07 said:


> the ref has his own twitter page
> 
> https://twitter.com/RefereeCuneyt


That can't be official?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



BLACKANDRE said:


> I play in goal that's why I care about keeping in general, so it's hardly a shock that I'll pick up on things about keepers. Check through this thread and you'll see me comment on all keeper mistakes, not just De Gea. I was talking about Al Habsi only this past weekend...but because you're a United fan you will probably only pick up on the De Gea stuff.
> 
> I wasn't even going to say anything but that guy's comment prompted me. I've given De Gea plenty of praise as well to be fair.


To be honest I only ever really check the threads after a United game, and usually only if I'm at work and missed it. I usually only read the posts of people who's opinions are worth reading anyway, so I guess you should be flattered I noticed it at all :fergie

If it helps, I agree plenty of people overrate De Gea, but plenty underrate him too. Same with Hart. As a keeper some of the opinions must blow your mind.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> See, you had to go and post that alzheimer's suffering cross dresser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gutted, I always wind up the Kopites at work with United. They go on about how they're my second team with how much I use them to bait them :lmao
> 
> I should also put Rush in my list of good reds.



I generally think they are all (well most) ok on here but yeah they're liverpool fans so.....


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

A real shame the way the game was decided. Ridiculous decision.

United were great over two legs and were in control until the red card. Best team got eliminated.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why wouldn't you bother if there is no Pl teams in it?

There are still some great football sides outside of england that can put on great matches.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I've changed my mind.

I want Barca to get through so i can see them Rape Madrid. Do it for Tito.


Also, i'd love to see Fergie publically bury keane again.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Keane auditioning to take over from Dunphy when he croaks was all too predictable as well.


----------



## Death Rider

Mozza I did that on purpose . Also want to see what ferguson has to say. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> A real shame the way the game was decided. Ridiculous decision.
> 
> United were great over two legs and were in control until the red card. Best team got eliminated.


Now who knows they may have scored 1 or 2 if the red card never happened but we may have scored another one or two, but that's the point we'll never fucking know.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:mike doing the press conference


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> :mike doing the press conference


Fergie getting his goons from govan together and some PL refs :terry.

We coming for you UEFA.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Fucking Lopez.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Ferdinand >>>>


And then genuinely shakes the referees and his assitants hands a few seconds later. What even was the point of the clapping? Rio just proving to be a retard a usual.


----------



## Andre

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> To be honest I only ever really check the threads after a United game, and usually only if I'm at work and missed it. I usually only read the posts of people who's opinions are worth reading anyway, so I guess you should be flattered I noticed it at all :fergie
> 
> If it helps, I agree plenty of people overrate De Gea, but plenty underrate him too. Same with Hart. As a keeper some of the opinions must blow your mind.


Oh well, I'll just have to suffice with the fact that most of the decent members have respected my opinions. You know, the actually decent and memorable posters that includes United supporters such as TC, Vader 13 and WOOLCOCK :lol BANTER

De Gea > Hart this season by far. Based on recent form I don't think that the former has been overrated at all. Still, his hesitation on crosses stands out to me.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Yea it's over, congrats to Madrid and goodluck to United.*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> And then genuinely shakes the referees and his assitants hands a few seconds later. What even was the point of the clapping? Rio just proving to be a retard a usual.


Venting frustration and getting his point across? I've seen guys get punched and shake the man's hand after it's calmed down, not every response is rational.

Mike Phelan, the voice of the people :fergie



BLACKANDRE said:


> Oh well, I'll just have to suffice with the fact that most of the decent members have respected my opinions. You know, the actually decent and memorable posters that includes United supporters such as TC, Vader 13 and WOOLCOCK BANTER
> 
> De Gea > Hart this season by far. Based on recent form I don't think that the former has been overrated at all. Still, his hesitation on crosses stands out to me.


DDG has been overrated by various people since joining the club, although recently he seems to get the right level of praise for his performances. If it was just shot stopping the guy would be perfect, but yeah, he's got a lot to work on. I hope we give him the time to do so.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What happened to that german ref or the italian i'm sure they are strong refs.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



T-C said:


> Keane auditioning to take over from Dunphy when he *croaks* was all too predictable as well.


"I've managed to stay alive for 67 years baby" Dunphy will never die


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

We all have to agree fergie has balls the size of 24kg+ kettlebells.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Seems this isn't the first time our Turkish friend has been in controversial circumstances with a Manchester club.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So... did the ref get stabbed already?


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Venting frustration and getting his point across? I've seen guys get punched and shake the man's hand after it's calmed down, not every response is rational.


If it was a minute or so later, then fair enough. But we're talking about mere seconds. I was laughing when Rio did the clapping thing, then I saw him shaking hands of the officials and I just though he looked like a right 'tard as usual.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Manchester Utd News ‏@MUNewsOfficial
Giggs: "That's the worst post-war red card I've seen. In the 1930s we saw some shockers, but from 1945 onwards, that's the worst." #MUFC


:lmao

Learning to laugh again


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Haha what a lord. @DwayneAustin


----------



## Above Average

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Okay that red card was uncalled for and ruined the game, yeah Nani's foul was a little rough but wasn't intentional and should have warranted a yellow card at best. Looking back at the game, you would of thought the ref was bribed by real Madrid. 

Reds were *screwed*, rant over lol. *Sigh*

Nice goals by real Madrid though. *Thanks to us been down by 10 men.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Seems this isn't the first time our Turkish friend has been in controversial circumstances with a Manchester club.


No just the english clubs i'd guess, classic turk tbh.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So happy that Man utd are out of the UCL


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The better team lost. It's unfortunate for United. In as much as I wanted Madrid to through. 

United nullified everything thrown at them before the red card. I don't know how anyone could argue they weren't the best side tonight. 

I think I'm pretty acquainted with how the Man U fans feel tbh. Barca 2009 says it all.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

If it is real the referee on twitter follows 2 football clubs, Real Madrid and Barcelona, also he follows the Spanish tourist board :side:

edit: oh and also Marca


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Where were the German refs?


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Was expecting elimination but it hurts when it happens like that. Previous years against Madrid you can hold your hands up and say they were clearly the better side, but this time, not so much. Even though Real apparently had 5 shots on target in the first half, I don't remember them. Madrid weren't really at the races and the United defence seemed to have Ronaldo + co's shining glimpses under control before the red card. Still would've expected Madrid to score one, but with 11v11 we may have edged it.

Madrid will probably win it now. Mourinho has the football gods in his pocket, same as 2004. At least make it difficult on them and give them the Munich and Dortmund boys pls. FORZA GERMANY (Cue them getting Schalke)

lol at Roy Keane having a job



haribo said:


> It won't go to extra time, believe me. There'll be 3-5 goals and nobody will win by more than one.


Was going to say 2-1 or 3-2 to Madrid but I didn't want to be too right :no:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

2 losses & one draw with that Ref.

I wonder if we'll ever have him again ?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Thought Rio and especially vidic were really good tonight as was evra.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Looking back, with the chances we had when down to 10 men, although we likely would never have won we still made good chances to score. Lopez performed a lot better than in the first half, fair play to him, and some of the finishing was a little off. Absolutely no doubting the team's effort, commitment and tactical organisation today though. 

Will be disappointed if we don't tear the league a new one, now. What do we need to beat Chelsea's points record?


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Vidic is a phenomenal footballer and man. A true captain.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Jesus Christ @ this moronic referee. Ruined the game completely. What the heck?

What's up with English teams vs. Spanish teams and all the red cards thrown around to players from English teams?

- Lehmann vs. Barca
- van Persie vs. Barca
- Terry vs. Barca (Although, he deserved this)
- Nani vs. Madrid...

Conspiracy?

United were robbed here and the ref ruined the game. Fuckers...

I'd all be so glad if Arsenal progress (for English Football and to bitch slap these morons) but I just look at our damned club and see no fight, no spirit, and no soul.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Looking back, with the chances we had when down to 10 men, although we likely would never have won we still made good chances to score. Lopez performed a lot better than in the first half, fair play to him, and some of the finishing was a little off. Absolutely no doubting the team's effort, commitment and tactical organisation today though.
> 
> Will be disappointed if we don't tear the league a new one, now. What do we need to beat Chelsea's points record?


25 needed i think from a possible 30.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Thought Rio and especially vidic were really good tonight as was evra.


Your whole team was really good. Very well organised.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Will be disappointed if we don't tear the league a new one, now. What do we need to beat Chelsea's points record?


You'll break it unfortunately :sad:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> 25 needed i think from a possible 30.


Ah, won't do that, can see us losing to Chelsea & City. Will inevitably take our foot off the gas if the title is mathematically confirmed early, too. Would be an amazing achievement, though.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Why are people talking like it's the worst ref decision ever? RVP's red against Barca a couple of seasons back was worse. Yes, there have been more deliberate kung fu kicks like De Jong's in the world cup final, but it's up to Nani to be aware of who is around him and not do dangerous play. I've only seen replays during the game but from memory Nani was late and did kind of leave his foot in. Like I've said before it's hard for refs as there is no sin bin, there's no intermediate punishment so it's a minor yellow card or a full on match changing red, those are the only options unfortunately. :blatter Anyway, I've seen much worse decisions or less borderline ones.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Ah, won't do that, can see us losing to Chelsea & City. Will inevitably take our foot off the gas if the title is mathematically confirmed early, too. Would be an amazing achievement, though.


Yeah the points record is amazing and i can't see us doing it. Probably get between 85-89


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Your whole team was really good. Very well organised.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll break it unfortunately :sad:



They were some great organisation, workrate and some good quality going forward especially from welbeck and giggs also nani showed some glimpses we just could not find that goal before half time.

If Rio and Vidic play like that together and cleverley/carrick i'd fancy us against any team left to play in the league or cup and RVP needs to find them scoring boots again.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*The red card was a wrong call by the ref indeed, Madrid was lucky cus it changed the game after that.*


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I feel violated.

The referee was fucking terrible not just for the red card but because of the fucking hand balls.United played better and were superior even with 10 men,I'm not saying this because I'm a fan I'm saying this because its the truth anybody who says Madrid played better is dishonest.I didn't know who'd win this but when I was watching the match I fucking swear I knew United would win even at the last 5 minutes thats just how good we were.

Real shame we had to go out like this.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Fans need some credit it's a shame old trafford can't always be like that.

Welbeck is gonna be a star and imagine if he could finish.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Why are people talking like it's the worst ref decision ever? RVP's red against Barca a couple of seasons back was worse. Yes, there have been more deliberate kung fu kicks like De Jong's in the world cup final, but it's up to Nani to be aware of who is around him and not do dangerous play. I've only seen replays during the game but from memory Nani was late and did kind of leave his foot in. Like I've said before it's hard for refs as there is no sin bin, there's no intermediate punishment so it's a minor yellow card or a full on match changing red, those are the only options unfortunately. :blatter Anyway, I've seen much worse decisions or less borderline ones.


The problem comes when you got De Jong kicking Alonso, Ba's face being kicked off, Evans on Drogba, Torres on Clev, etc all being yellows or unpunished (IIRC, I'm pretty shattered), most of which are far worse, than Nani getting a straight red for attempting to take the ball with no malice. If it's a red card, I accept it, but it has to be a _consistent_ red card. The commentators didn't even let out a cursory 'he could be in trouble here' type of comment, it was just out of the blue, because those challenges don't get red cards 99% of the time.

Essentially, it ended the game, not just as a spectacle but as a result and it wasn't even a borderline decision IMO. Mourinho's reaction confirmed it, for me.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*










waspenalty :mancini1


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Gandhi said:


> I feel violated.
> 
> The referee was fucking terrible not just for the red card but because of the *fucking hand balls *.


I'm not gonna deny the ref had a poor one but which hand ball decisions in particular? If anything Rafael's clearance off the line was the best hand ball shout in the whole game.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Need a gif but should have had a penalty when Ramos (?) took out Evra. Doesn't matter, anyway. Ref fucked the red card then bottled both penalties. Will probably get a game next round, too.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Didn't you know, HUSK? We assigned Rafael as the goalkeeper for those 5 seconds. He shouted "I'm in net", which you can't hear in a GIF of course. Then De Gea retook the responsibility for the rest of the game.

Welbeck's a prime example of all heart and little talent unfortunately. Like John Terry :terry



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah the points record is amazing and i can't see us doing it. Probably get between 85-89


89? And lose on goal difference? :jose


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I thought United were winning the treble this season?

Once again nonsense English press, kind of like when they were starting to preview an England-Germany semifinal in Euro 2012. Always blow their load too early

bravo Luka Modric


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Hajduk1911 said:


> I thought United were winning the treble this season?
> 
> Once again nonsense English press
> 
> bravo Luka Modric


Nitromalta 2.0


:shaq it's called hope from the fans i don't read the papers (it's all shite) so fuck what the media thinks.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> The problem comes when you got *De Jong kicking Alonso, Ba's face being kicked off, Evans on Drogba, Torres on Clev*, etc all being yellows or unpunished (IIRC, I'm pretty shattered), most of which are far worse, than Nani getting a straight red for attempting to take the ball with no malice. If it's a red card, I accept it, but it has to be a _consistent_ red card. The commentators didn't even let out a cursory 'he could be in trouble here' type of comment, it was just out of the blue, because those challenges don't get red cards 99% of the time.
> 
> Essentially, it ended the game, not just as a spectacle but as a result and it wasn't even a borderline decision IMO. Mourinho's reaction confirmed it, for me.


Common denominator among all these is that it was an English referee and we know in the Premier League you can get away with a lot more than in Europe. All should have been red cards as well.

I can honestly see arguments for both sides. I mean, he is clearly trying to control the ball, in the only way he could possibly control it at that moment, but on the other hand, it's still dangerous to have studs that high and obviously he catches his opponent. It's such a tough one. I don't think it's a clear red, or a ridiculous red. So undecided.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



haribo said:


> Didn't you know, HUSK? We assigned Rafael as the goalkeeper for those 5 seconds. He shouted "I'm in net", which you can't hear in a GIF of course. Then De Gea retook the responsibility for the rest of the game.
> 
> Welbeck's a prime example of all heart and little talent unfortunately. Like John Terry :terry
> 
> 
> 
> *89? And lose on goal difference? * :jose


:fergie2


Yeah clearly Raf and De Gea were swapping roles as RUSH goalie.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I don't think it was a red card but I can see why the referee may have thought it was. There's still room for individual interpretation there, but we're used to seeing these kind of incidents given a yellow card at best. They may be in the minority, but there are still some people who agree with the ref. I think the penalty shout against Evra was worse, definite penalty imo.

It's kind of like the difference in the reaction to spitting in this country. Someone spits in the EPL and it's considered one of the most disgusting, disrespectful things a player could do. I remember Ballague saying the reaction is not at all like that in Spain.

Also, Modric was awesome when he came on. Roy Keane looks like he has really fucked himself with his comments though. :lmao

Incoming Fergie burial. :fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> :hmm:


Seems legit.


Mike "Shorts" Phelan has said even the fourth official was shocked :nando, it could be bollocks though internet you know what it's like.


----------



## mjrox

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Out of interest united fans, was this a red card then?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jH5t58FCs3k


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> :hmm:


That goes back years though (apart from Cahill), and I'm sure he's reffed other games and sent other players off as well.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



I Curry I said:


> I'm not gonna deny the ref had a poor one but which hand ball decisions in particular? If anything Rafael's clearance off the line was the best hand ball shout in the whole game.


Khedira got away with a hand ball and so did others "though unfortunately I don't remember who were the other specific players from Madrid with the hand balls".I'm hoping somebody makes a gif or uploads a video.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



mjrox said:


> Out of interest united fans, was this a red card then?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jH5t58FCs3k


Hell no :fergie :terry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



united_07 said:


> :hmm:


Disgraceful.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I hope barca go through now, i only wanted them out so they could not humiliate us again.

Didn't take you long hesk to get that gimmick underway :lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I hope barca go through now, i only wanted them out so they could not humiliate us again.
> 
> Didn't take you long hesk to get that gimmick underway :lol












I warned you, see how the writing is in red? :wilkins


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> Common denominator among all these is that it was an English referee and we know in the Premier League you can get away with a lot more than in Europe. All should have been red cards as well.
> 
> I can honestly see arguments for both sides. I mean, he is clearly trying to control the ball, in the only way he could possibly control it at that moment, but on the other hand, it's still dangerous to have studs that high and obviously he catches his opponent. It's such a tough one. I don't think it's a clear red, or a ridiculous red. So undecided.


Yeah, it is dangerous to have your boot that high, and most other times it's punished by a yellow card. It's a definite foul, but a straight red?

If anyone can honestly say if the same thing happened to their team, in the same situation, that they wouldn't be raging, then fair play to you - your blood pressure is gonna be a lot better than mine.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Townsend>>>>>Keane there i said it


Great points from townsend and southgate :terry


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Highlights of Dortmund - Schaktar (with German commentary)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The ITV commentators and pundits are better than the BBC ones, only bad side is the adverts. I hate that scathing tw*t Guy Mowbray on the BBC.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*Words fail me. Haven't felt this gutted about a result ever. Bad decisions are one thing but when they're the difference between beating Real Madrid in the Champions League and being knocked out of the biggest competition in the world it's just heart breaking. It'd be tolerable if they looked like going through before that but they didn't. We were the better team. That's not even up for debate. We were doing everything they right and there's no way they were scoring 2 goals without a big turning point in the match. Injustice gets thrown around a lot but this really was an injustice. 

If you think it was a red card then you're an idiot of the highest order. Sorry but you are. Never a red card. You can only give a red if you're 100% sure there's intent to hurt the other player and there clearly isn't. He doesn't even glance at Arbeloa. What's the alternative? He backs out of the challenge and lets Arbeloa go on? It's getting to the point where the game will be stopped if the ball goes over waist height.

The game the whole world is watching? Well the whole world thinks the sport is a laughing stock now.

Faultless performance from the lads though. Did everything right until the red and then it was mission impossible. Giggs is astonishing at this point. Welbeck will be a Utd legend by the end of the decade. Find his finishing form and he'll be starting every big match. Even Evra and Nani were playing brilliant. Everything was going perfect. Should have known it was too good to be true. 

Fair play to Jose. Hard to say anything else about the decision and the impact of it but he's a class act when the respect is there. Problem is the respect isn't always there. Ronaldo's a top boy too despite all the slack he gets (and I'm guilty of this myself from time to time). Top quality goals mind. Modric is far too good to be wasting away on the bench at Madrid.

You just know that the ref will be taking a Quarter Final tie and we'll get punished far worse than he will. Joke of a sport. A glorious sport but a joke of one for years now.

25 from 30 for the league record. If we go HAM vs City and Chelsea we'll do it. Shouldn't drop points anywhere else unless we slack off so 1 from 6 against those 2 will do it by that maths. Hoping we go FHAFM on Sunday after that. *


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I think I'll be rooting for either Bayern or Milan from now on in the UEFA.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Gotze was beastly today.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

John Terry was innocent!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

So the top 2 English teams are both out as are the European champions... But that wee team from Scotland are still in the Champions League :terry until tomorrow when we suffer a record defeat at the hands of Juve


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> So the top 2 English teams are both out as are the European champions... But that wee team from Scotland are still in the Champions League :terry until tomorrow when we suffer a record defeat at the hands of Juve


Inb4 GOAT Pirlo comment from Egame.


White text :side:


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Arsenal and Celtic are Britain's only hope, although I think it's more about which team can lose in the least embarrassing way. :jordan


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

All hope now lies with Arsenal

Which more or less means that all hope lies with Celtic


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

*All aboard the Geordie bandwagon now then :side:*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Redead said:


> All hope now lies with Arsenal
> 
> Which more or less means that all hope lies with Celtic


Genuinely lol'd, well done.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *All aboard the Geordie bandwagon now then :side:*


Nah fuck that 










All aboard the BALEWAGON :avb1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Toon Army!!!!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The Yid Army or the Toon Army?

Jesus I don't know, I'm gonna toss a coin on this one in the hope that it explodes and kills me


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm with Nando


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> The Yid Army or the Toon Army?
> 
> Jesus I don't know, I'm gonna toss a coin on this one in the hope that it explodes and kills me


Well if you dont like those choice you could always join Joel, Redead, ABK etc... on the EVILCHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Shepard

Seabs said:


> *All aboard the Geordie bandwagon now then :side:*


You guys suck


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Referee was a joke. Never a red card, but United put in a fantastic performance. What a strike from Modric though, fuuuck.

In summary, fuck Real Madrid and fuck that cumstain referee. Jose Mourinho is still a great man however.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Chelsea? Newcastle? Bale?

I'm getting on the Swansea for Europa League Glory bandwagon early, fuck all you late bandwagonners in 13 months time.

Go Swans :jordan


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Chelsea? Newcastle? Bale?
> 
> I'm getting on the Swansea for Europa League Glory bandwagon early, fuck all you late bandwagonners in 13 months time.
> 
> Go Swans :jordan


So is this you completely dismissing any hope of Liverpool being in Europe next season then


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Never, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever a red. He watches the ball from start to finish. Reckless? Yeah. Malicious? Never. Ruined the game, ruined the spectacle and ruined any chance of United getting through.

Ridiculous decision.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

LOL UNITED, DO YOU EVEN SEMI-FINAL? 

Lol jokesss kids. 

I don't think there was any doubt that if Nani hasn't been sent off that United would have advanced. Fergie had his tactics spot on today, shame it didn't pay off. 

LMAO @ people praising Mourinho for saying "The best team lost". People do know that he's just trying to salvage his future job prospects right? Lollll


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



danny_boy said:


> So is this you completely dismissing any hope of Liverpool being in Europe next season then


Us and Swansea could be in different European competitions :jordan

What's the cut off point for the Europa League qualifying spots in the league? 5th I think?


----------



## Death Rider

5th or 6th depending on the fa cup finalists 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

7th usually but since Swansea won the COC it now 6th. Depending on how the FA cup goes it could drop to 5th.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh well in that case, if it's 6th place, then we'll definitely get into Europe :brodgers

LOL Everton


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Us and Swansea could be in different European competitions :jordan
> 
> What's the cut off point for the Europa League qualifying spots in the league? 5th I think?


5'th place get's Europa League as do League Cpp Winners (Swansea) and Both FA Cup finalists but if let's say Man Utd VS Man City final then 6'th and 7'th place Premier League teams will get into the Europa League as well.

Also there's the Fair Play way which Arsenal are currently leading followed by Liverpool but that's more luck of the draw than anything and will involve starting your season Late June/Early July.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Nah fuck that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All aboard the BALEWAGON :avb1


I'd rather eat a turd, it's all about GOUFFY


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

watching the replay now because i valued sleep and didn't think much would happen. well then.

all i've read is that nani's red card was a high boot to the chest or something. idk tho i'll add my highly valued and impartial (a both teams losing situation would've been my favourite) view to this game of thundercunts utd vs disgusting cunts cf.

just saw a video of the red, wrong decision. he barely catches him. he almost does get the ball, if not actually does get it. wrong decision. yellow at worst. however, i highly doubt it's a conspiracy, and i can understand why it was given on more viewings. the boot was high, the studs did connect with arbeloa. you have a ref that isn't an english ref, and not used to the physicality and stuff. champions league usually sees many softer fouls from refs who are outside england. just look at webb in the wc final. de jong commits one of the most red card offences you will see, got a yellow (from memory). nani might have seen arbeloa, he might not have seen him, idk, only nani knows that. being used to the english game, as nani is, i don't feel it's a red, and neither will many used to the english game, but i can understand why a non english ref has given it. a spanish, a german, a dutch, all of them probably would've given it a red, because by the letter of the law it probably is.

swings and roundabouts.

camel face sarcastically clapping. what a nonce. get over yourself dickhead.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> I'd rather eat a turd, it's all about GOUFFY


Yeah it's all about them average French strikers :wenger.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just seen the Nani incident. One of those examples where I feel that shouldn't ever be red but I'm sure by some technicality in the rules a person could justify it being so (studs up, contact clearly made etc). I'm always big on INTENT. Whether it's for diving, handballs or tackles like this, the intent of the player has to in my opinion be considered. The only thing that I can think of that went against Nani is he takes a quick glance to see where Arbeloa was as opposed to pure eyes on the ball. But even then that would be harsh as surely as a player you should be afforded the opportunity to assess your surroundings.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Giroud 14 goals, Adebayor 3 goals. :wenger


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Giroud 14 goals, Adebayor 3 goals. :wenger


Bale 20 goals, Giroud 14 goals. This game's fun.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

however that is a handball by rafael


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Bale 20 goals, Giroud 14 goals. This game's fun.


Theo Walcott 21 goals, bale 20 goals :theo


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Theo Walcott 21 goals, bale 20 goals :theo


Walcott's on 18 goals? Try again :torres


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*











hey i've seen that before....












where's Howard Webb when you need him eh United fans? :suarez1


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Walcott's on 18 goals? Try again :torres


I was lied to :hmm: I apologise sir.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Just as I predicted. Madrid advances and Borussia too. The semi-finals will now be Borussia-Porto and Real-PSG.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

shitty call by the ref, had we had 11 the whole match we were looking the goods. Poor Nani can't get a break. enaldo :jose

Arsenal the only English team left in Europe (in a comp that matters) :wenger

Edited just for you sXe :kanye


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid!!!! SO glad United are out, If Barca loses too that would be a dream


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> shitty call by the ref, had we had 11 the whole match we were looking the goods. Poor Nani can't get a break. enaldo :jose
> 
> Arsenal the only English team left in Europe :wenger


:torres

Silly Renegade


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

when Ibra gets a red for doing a Kung Fu move, they say it's well deserved, and when Nani decides to play Kick Boxing they rage about it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

yeah i didnt think it was red either

so was so shocked when watching it i threw both my hands in the air

which was a bad idea because i was in my statics lecture and the prof thought i had a question 8*D


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Lol so caught up in this game that I just found out that Dortmund are als through 3-0!! 

That's the team I am supporting since Chelsea is out


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'm still pissed about it, usually I cool down around an hour after a shit result/decision but if we knocked Madrid out and with Barca on the ropes, I think we had a decent chance of winning the competition had we got through. Bayern would have been the team to avoid but still, I feel we could have beaten them on our best day.

Honestly, I hope the club do their best to ruin that cunts refereeing career.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

did you hope the referee who gifted you an offside winner vs chelsea had their career ruined too?


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

For sending off a player who kicked someone in the chest? :kobe 

ftr i don't think it should have been a red as there wasn't intent there but the ref was well within his rights to send him off. If you want to blame someone then blame Nani for being an idiot and getting into that in the first place.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> did you hope the referee who gifted you an offside winner vs chelsea had their career ruined too?


you bet he did










:fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Mark is a saint.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



93.20 said:


> did you hope the referee who gifted you an offside winner vs chelsea had their career ruined too?


evened out their offside winner in 2010 :fergie


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I wish Alex would have done the press conference after. Would have been a couple decent quotes in there


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

:fergie would've BERRIED him so bad, shame he didn't.

What an utter clown of a ref. It's just becoming the norm to have controversial calls ruin Champions League ties (RVP red vs Barca, Chelsea/Barca mess in 09 etc)


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Modric goal was superb.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Amazing


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I was pretty neutral on this match, wanted Jose to win but also supported Utd from the PL but not that way. After the traumatic experience of watching Chelsea/UEFAlona in 2009, I hate to see a game of this caliber ending with a ref's decision in the spotlight above anything else. Ferguson's tactic worked perfectly with Ferdinand helping Rafael to neutralize Ronaldo almost completely, then this ridiculous red card changed everything, it was pretty obvious just from watching Nani's head with the ball in the air that there was no intention to hurt Arbeloa. I don't know if I agree with Mourinho's comments after the match that the "best team lost" because it was pretty equal for the most part but it described it perfectly. 

With that aside, I hope to see Mourinho go all the way to make history and win the CL for the third time with a different club.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Oh boy. :stern


The Nani red was a shame because it gave us a completely different tie, I think a yellow would have been enough. That being said, it's not as if the ref magicked up the incident as the death wishes and vitriol would suggest. Nani was petulant to leave his foot in and even Andy "Non-Partisan" Townsend described it as dangerous play and a definite yellow. From one angle it looked careless but innocuous, from another it looked malicious; the referee had the latter view.

United's goal shouldn't have stood (although no Madrid players even claimed offside so more fool them.), Rafael could have easily conceded a penalty and been sent off and Ramos was extremely lucky not to have conceded a penalty for the swipe on Evra at the end. 

_Other than that_ (I know, I know), the officials were strong, doing a good job in letting the game flow as well as not being fooled by the constant United screams for handball/penalty in the last 20 minutes, Wellbeck's flop against Ramos being particularly shameful. Not even remotely comparable to the injustice Chelsea suffered where that referee just refused to apply any rules for an entire half.


*Modric *had a 10/10 / fantastico/ MOTM performance. His quickness and agility allowed him to do what Alonso couldn't - escape Cleverley and Carrick. Happy to see *Kaká* start to find his feet again, not even close to his '05 form but he's getting better.

*Giggs and Wellbeck* (pre-red card) were absolutely brilliant for United, wont get the credit they deserved because of the outcome of the game but that's football. *Ferdinand* should be commended for leading a standing ovation towards Cuneyt Cakir, followed by a solemn and heartfelt handshake. 


As *WOOLCOCK* alluded to, the most sobering aspect is that after all the build up and anticipation, we'll never know how the game would have ended 11 Vs. 11.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> :fergie would've BERRIED him so bad, shame he didn't.
> 
> What an utter clown of a ref. It's just becoming the norm to have controversial calls ruin Champions League ties (RVP red vs Barca, Chelsea/Barca mess in 09 etc)


Are you seriously comparing a kick to the chest to Chelsea/Barca? :bron4


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

What a tool Ferdinand is . Clapping the ref then shaking his hand in the same minute.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Tony Tornado said:


> Just as I predicted. Madrid advances and Borussia too. The semi-finals will now be Borussia-Porto and Real-PSG.


What semi finals? Where did you keep Juve, Bayern, Milan/Barca and the rest of the teams?


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Double post.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Guys, don't worry. We will save England's price. We've got this.

:lol

Couldn't say that with a straight face. 


Edit:

Add one more trophy to Arsenal's cabinet: Last remaining English team in the CL trophy.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Semi finals will hopefully end up being Juve, Madrid, Bayern and Dortmund - love to see the best teams playing each other. I don't think Barca will overcome Milan, hence why I've not included them.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Poor set of fixtures tonight . Both DUDS.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

On that red card incident.

I personally wouldn't have give it a red, but i can see why the ref give it. Going up with studs up in the air is dangerous play, whether he had the intent or not. I can see it both ways.

I can see why United fans are angry, because it was a huge decision that clearly affected the game.

But asks yourself this. If it was Arbeloa on Nani, and Arbeloa got sent off, would you disagree with the decision?


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Samoon said:


> Not sure if serious.


What did I say that wasn't serious?


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> But asks yourself this. If it was Arbeloa on Nani, and Arbeloa got sent off, would you disagree with the decision?


Of course they wouldn't. If the situation was reversed you'd have muppets (like Renegade 8*D) proclaiming the ref to be a hero.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The thing is that Nani wasn't making a challenge, he was trying to control the ball, not clear the ball, so I really don't understand the comparisons with the De Jong incident. Was it a foul? Yes. Was it a yellow card, maybe, I can see an argument for a yellow. Was it a red? Hell no. The terminology used in the laws of the game is as follows: Careless foul is no card, a Reckless foul is a yellow card, and using excessive force is a red card. So okay, his high foot is careless, fair enough, its a foul. Is it Reckless, well maybe, that can be debated, I would say no though because Nani has zero intention of even toughing Arbeloa, he's trying to control the football. But there is no argument to be had that he used excessive force. He didn't even use any force, and at no stage was Arbeloa in any danger at all. Nani goes to control the ball. Arbeloa flies in too, and there is a collision with a stray leg. That is all. There's no stamping or kicking motion from Nani. It's just an outstretched leg to control a ball. 

I know no one here is really saying it was a deserved red but just playing devil's advocate and saying how the referee might have interpreted it. But for me it was a clear mistake, and a very disappointing one in how it so clearly changed the course of the game.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The Nani thing wasn't even worth a yellow card, never mind a red.

Refs need to fuck the rulebooks away and start using a little common sense.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

^ For what it's worth I reckon you're the best Liverpool fan here.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I want to say I'm over the red card I really do but I just am not.

It seriously changed the match,A match United were literally winning.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



nazzac said:


> But asks yourself this. If it was Arbeloa on Nani, and Arbeloa got sent off, would you disagree with the decision?


I can only speak for myself but I would definetly disagree with the decision. From what I can tell even Madrid seem to think it was harsh but they didn't let it bother them and they took full advantage. Well done to them for that but if it was the other way around I would have felt the way Madrid did. It would have been harsh but I would have expected Utd to take full advantage. 

I think the main problem for most people is that United were on top and most likely winning the tie. If Madrid had gone on to win without the Nani sending off them fair play to them but we'll never know. Madrid vs Utd doesn't come along often. When people talk of their 2003 match they talk about how Ronaldo put in one of the best perfomances they'd ever seen and how special that Madrid team was. In the future when people talk about their 2013 match, they will discuss the ref. That's the real shame here.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Absolute tosser that ref, fucking hate it when decisions decide the game. :disdrogba



Renegade™;14978865 said:


> :fergie would've BERRIED him so bad, shame he didn't.
> 
> What an utter clown of a ref. It's just becoming the norm to have controversial calls ruin Champions League ties (RVP red vs Barca, *Chelsea/Barca mess in 09 etc*)


In fairness I think that was just a really shit ref, no bias or anything. He even harshly sent off Abidal after getting tangled up with Anelka.



Arsenal can claim the Last English Club Standing trophy. :wenger


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Abk™ said:


> What semi finals? Where did you keep Juve, Bayern, Milan/Barca and the rest of the teams?


I'm already talking about the semis. All those teams will be eliminated in the quarter finals. I made some predictions in the beginning of the season using a formula I created that mixes advanced mathematics and probabilities with common sense and until now they're mostly right. I was able to correctly determine 14 out of the 16 teams who advanced from the group stage using this formula and also predicted Real and Borussia advancing.

These are the top 5 contenders, meaning those with more probabilities of winning it all, according to my formula:
1- Borussia
2- Real Madrid
3- Porto
4- Shakhtar
5- Bayern

I think it still needs some tweaking because I don't see Borussia winning.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I would like you to explain what the fuck you're on about, please.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

And Shakhtar are kinda out, so lol @ the formula. Also, Porto or Malaga will be a mismatch quarter final opponent for any of the remaining sides.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

DAT TONY TORNADO FORMULA

i have a formula too. it's called i reckon this might happen.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

The advanced mathematics in that advanced formula are so advanced that he's able to predict random draws and not give a fuck about the quarter finals.

Damn straight.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Must mean that football is a simulation played on a computer.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Desecrated said:


> Must mean that football is a simulation played on a computer.


everyone knows that fm is equal to real life.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Can't believe I didn't notice he had Shakhtar in there above Munich :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Please respect this guy's formula.

Tell us more, Tony.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Interesting that :gnev agrees it was a terrible decision.

Neville-Keane-Vieira

Triple threat to HEADLINE WRESTLEMANIA

Would order.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


>


Would lol if Rooney tweets a picture of the Bayern lads after they knock out Arsenal.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

I'd not mind Piers giving banter out if his team hadn't already been destroyed at home.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Bananas said:


> The thing is that Nani wasn't making a challenge, he was trying to control the ball, not clear the ball, so I really don't understand the comparisons with the De Jong incident. Was it a foul? Yes. Was it a yellow card, maybe, I can see an argument for a yellow. Was it a red? Hell no. The terminology used in the laws of the game is as follows: Careless foul is no card, a Reckless foul is a yellow card, and using excessive force is a red card. So okay, his high foot is careless, fair enough, its a foul. Is it Reckless, well maybe, that can be debated, I would say no though because Nani has zero intention of even toughing Arbeloa, he's trying to control the football. But there is no argument to be had that he used excessive force. He didn't even use any force, and at no stage was Arbeloa in any danger at all. Nani goes to control the ball. Arbeloa flies in too, and there is a collision with a stray leg. That is all. There's no stamping or kicking motion from Nani. It's just an outstretched leg to control a ball.
> 
> I know no one here is really saying it was a deserved red but just playing devil's advocate and saying how the referee might have interpreted it. But for me it was a clear mistake, and a very disappointing one in how it so clearly changed the course of the game.


Exactly. It's like saying Lopez should have gone for punching Vidic in the head, he was going for the ball but he was obviously being at least reckless. Can't go in with your fists, someone may take a knock. 

Fucks sake, in a few years tackles will be outlawed in Europe in case someone accidentally gets a kick. It's a contact sport, sometimes when you try to control the ball you may bump someone. 

I know the Liverpool fans are just trying to get a rise cause none of them were arguing that Carra should have seen red for gouging Nani's leg, which was much worse. I'd do the same if the positions were reversed tbh but no-one that's played football truly believes that was a red card offense, surely.

Ref had a shocker; Nani red, wrong call, Rafael pen, wrong call, penalty shout on Evra, wrong call. If Nani's was a red then Ramos should have gone for the elbow in the first leg, and there was the Varane incident that was debatable anyway. It's just a shame it ended up the way it did.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Interesting that :gnev agrees it was a terrible decision.
> 
> Neville-Keane-Vieira
> 
> Triple threat to HEADLINE WRESTLEMANIA
> 
> Would order.


It was just a terrible decision. No other way around it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Morgan is pretty much the definition of the worst type of supporter. The guy who goes down the pub lording over his mates his teams' latest triumph at the weekend and spouting a bunch of crap he tries to pass off as expert knowledge of the game when its basic observation and theory. When it all goes tits up he keeps schtum and just waits for the next bit of bait he can use to antagonise and lord over someone to excuse the terrible failings of his own team.

Tony should write a book about his theory ala Gunner14.


----------



## Masquerade

I read every comment. First of to the guy/gal who said if you think that was red card then you are an idiot. No you actually are an idiot. The rulebook cleay defines that as a red card. It was accidental , granted however accidental acts can also end up getting red cards. He was going for the ball, i get it. I also get why United fans are bitter. While it may seem like ref blew your chances he did not. Fuck mourhnio united was not the better team. Missing chances in first half time is not being the better team. Even ramos scored goal not united. Van persie was just terrible . Yes ref affected the game flow dramatically but madris also played better. Again by the rule book it was the right call. We shall see what UEFA will do about the ref. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kusksu

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Masquerade said:


> I read every comment. First of to the guy/gal who said if you think that was red card then you are an idiot. No you actually are an idiot. The rulebook cleay defines that as a red card. It was accidental , granted however accidental acts can also end up getting red cards. He was going for the ball, i get it. I also get why United fans are bitter. While it may seem like ref blew your chances he did not. Fuck mourhnio united was not the better team. Missing chances in first half time is not being the better team. Even ramos scored goal not united. Van persie was just terrible . Yes ref affected the game flow dramatically but madris also played better. Again by the rule book it was the right call. We shall see what UEFA will do about the ref.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


11 vs 11, Madrid created absolutely nothing yesterday. They never looked like scoring. We deserved to be ahead at that point. Hell even after Ronaldo scored, we were again the better team. First leg Real were better though


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Tony Tornado said:


> I'm already talking about the semis. All those teams will be eliminated in the quarter finals. I made some predictions in the beginning of the season using a formula I created that mixes advanced mathematics and probabilities with common sense and until now they're mostly right. I was able to correctly determine 14 out of the 16 teams who advanced from the group stage using this formula and also predicted Real and Borussia advancing.
> 
> These are the top 5 contenders, meaning those with more probabilities of winning it all, according to my formula:
> 1- Borussia
> 2- Real Madrid
> 3- Porto
> 4- Shakhtar
> 5- Bayern
> 
> I think it still needs some tweaking because I don't see Borussia winning.


:lmao you are a muppet.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Masquerade said:


> I read every comment. First of to the guy/gal who said if you think that was red card then you are an idiot. No you actually are an idiot. The rulebook cleay defines that as a red card. It was accidental , granted however accidental acts can also end up getting red cards. He was going for the ball, i get it. I also get why United fans are bitter. While it may seem like ref blew your chances he did not. Fuck mourhnio united was not the better team. Missing chances in first half time is not being the better team. Even ramos scored goal not united. Van persie was just terrible . Yes ref affected the game flow dramatically but madris also played better. Again by the rule book it was the right call. We shall see what UEFA will do about the ref.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Genuinely the first person I've seen say Madrid were better before the red.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

Madrid had more possession but besides the odd Higuain chance, never looked like scoring.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

When Dortmund wins it all, Tony and his formula will have the last laugh.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Seabs said:


> *If you think it was a red card then you're an idiot of the highest order. Sorry but you are.*





Masquerade said:


> I read every comment. First of to the guy/gal who said if you think that was red card then you are an idiot. No you actually are an idiot.


:ey


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

fuck off with this red card horseshit. cry somewhere else

what really matters here is tony's formula.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*

It should've been a yellow, but the ref had the right to give a red. This is football people, shit happens.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



SN0WMAN said:


> I can only speak for myself but I would definetly disagree with the decision. From what I can tell even Madrid seem to think it was harsh but they didn't let it bother them and they took full advantage. Well done to them for that but if it was the other way around I would have felt the way Madrid did. It would have been harsh but I would have expected Utd to take full advantage.
> 
> I think the main problem for most people is that United were on top and most likely winning the tie. If Madrid had gone on to win without the Nani sending off them fair play to them but we'll never know. Madrid vs Utd doesn't come along often. When people talk of their 2003 match they talk about how Ronaldo put in one of the best perfomances they'd ever seen and how special that Madrid team was. In the future when people talk about their 2013 match, they will discuss the ref. That's the real shame here.


Yeah, i can understand why United fans are angry. It was at a key point in the match, and changed the dynamic of the game. Before then, United were in control.

Personally, from a strictly neautral view, I thought it was a yellow. But i can see why the ref gave it, even though i don't think it was a red.

And according to my formula the favourites are...

1. Bayern
2. Dortmund
3. Madrid
4. Juventus
5. PSG


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

Even looking through the rules I can't see how the ref can be justified in his decision.

"Reckless means players has acted with complete disregard to the danger of his opponent. Punishment: Caution"

That sums up the incident for me. There is no way Nani used "excessive force" to get a red card.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

Very interesting how United fans cry when it's them on the end of a controversial call. All 'wrongs' will be righted when Howard takes control of the FA Cup tie


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

It's a pretty natural reaction to not be happy, no?

Since you follow so many teams surely you should know all about the ups and downs of supporting a side.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*



Masquerade said:


> I read every comment. First of to the guy/gal who said if you think that was red card then you are an idiot. No you actually are an idiot. *The rulebook cleay defines that as a red card*. It was accidental , granted however accidental acts can also end up getting red cards. He was going for the ball, i get it. I also get why United fans are bitter. While it may seem like ref blew your chances he did not. Fuck mourhnio united was not the better team. Missing chances in first half time is not being the better team. Even ramos scored goal not united. Van persie was just terrible . Yes ref affected the game flow dramatically but madris also played better. Again by the rule book it was the right call. We shall see what UEFA will do about the ref.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Firstly, nice spelling. Secondly, show me where exactly in the Laws of the Game that it suggests that what Nani did was a red card offense. It amuses me when people who know very little about the laws of the game spout shit. The sort of 'well he was the last man so it was a red card', or 'he got the ball so it's not a foul' nonsense. In this case some people are saying 'his foot was high so it is a red card' which is just a complete fallacy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

^ Could be argued as serious foul play or violent conduct. 



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I know the Liverpool fans are just trying to get a rise cause none of them were arguing that Carra should have seen red for gouging Nani's leg, which was much worse.


No harm in it, just a proper old school tackle :carra



T-C said:


> It's a pretty natural reaction to not be happy, no?
> 
> Since you follow so many teams surely you should know all about the ups and downs of supporting a side.


cmon son, sXe never supports a loser. He's done with the team before that final whistle goes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*



T-C said:


> It's a pretty natural reaction to not be happy, no?
> 
> Since you follow so many teams surely you should know all about the ups and *downs* of supporting a side.


hahahahahahahahaha

ha. good one.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

Thought as much on his part.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*



Masquerade said:


> I read every comment. First of to the guy/gal who said if you think that was red card then you are an idiot. No you actually are an idiot. The rulebook cleay defines that as a red card. It was accidental , granted however accidental acts can also end up getting red cards. He was going for the ball, i get it. I also get why United fans are bitter. While it may seem like ref blew your chances he did not. Fuck mourhnio united was not the better team. Missing chances in first half time is not being the better team. Even ramos scored goal not united. Van persie was just terrible . Yes ref affected the game flow dramatically but madris also played better. Again by the rule book it was the right call. We shall see what UEFA will do about the ref.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Location: Istanbul


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

Ive reworked the formula and have done my own calculations and im pretty sure these are the definitive favourites;

1. Arsenal
2. CFR Cluj
3. Aston Villa
4. Diego Maradona
5. Real Madrid


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*



united_07 said:


> Ive reworked the formula and have done my own calculations and im pretty sure these are the definitive favourites;
> 
> 1. Arsenal
> 2. CFR Cluj
> 3. Aston Villa
> 4. Diego Maradona
> 5. Real Madrid


What about Wayne Rooney?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

1. Bayern
2. Juventus
3. Madrid
4. Dortmund

No point in typing out the rest of the list as I feel these are the only teams who could win the tournament.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

What's a formlula?


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

I think Dortmund will win it.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*



SN0WMAN said:


> 1. Bayern
> 2. Juventus
> 3. Madrid
> 4. Dortmund
> 
> No point in typing out the rest of the list as I feel these are the only teams who could win the tournament.


Interesting you got BVB behind Real Madrid, and Juventus despite that fact that Dortmund haven't lost a match so far, and have already bettered Madrid.

Do you think inexperiance will play a factor or something?


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

Didn't watch the game, but the foul looks pretty reckless. Not sure about excessive force or not, but it's lol-worthy to say that the foul is never a red in a million years.

Clear red? Probably not, but the referee's decision holds water.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

I just hope either Bayern or Dortmund win it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*



WWCturbo said:


> What about Wayne Rooney?


c'mon dont be silly, this is serious business


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*



united_07 said:


> c'mon dont be silly, this is serious business


which granny stripper said that?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

TONY

THE MATHEMATICS ONE


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

*Madrid to win it :mourinho*


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*

Mourinho seemed like he doesn't wanna manage Real anymore. The whole leaving as soon as he can thing and all...


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Bayren or Milan better win the UEFA,They are the only teams I give a shit about left.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I'd rather Dortmund win it out of the teams still left in it


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Masquerade said:


> I read every comment. First of to the guy/gal who said if you think that was red card then you are an idiot. No you actually are an idiot. The rulebook cleay defines that as a red card. It was accidental , granted however accidental acts can also end up getting red cards. He was going for the ball, i get it. I also get why United fans are bitter. While it may seem like ref blew your chances he did not. Fuck mourhnio united was not the better team. Missing chances in first half time is not being the better team. Even ramos scored goal not united. Van persie was just terrible . Yes ref affected the game flow dramatically but madris also played better. Again by the rule book it was the right call. We shall see what UEFA will do about the ref.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*:hayden3

It's a red if there's excessive force and brutality that endangers the opponent. If you think Nani's gone into that with excessive force to endanger Arbeloa then you're a lost cause. We might have missed chances but at least we created chances and looked like scoring. Fuck, we even did score. Madrid didn't even come close to getting past our back line besides Higuain's half chance. 

Reading earlier that Fergie will get fined for not doing the post match press conference and there's no appeal system. Such a joke. *


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Seabs said:


> *
> 
> Reading earlier that Fergie will get fined for not doing the post match press conference and there's no appeal system. Such a joke. *


probably would have got a bigger fine if he would have turned up though with the mood he was probably in


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Seabs said:


> *It's a red if there's excessive force and brutality that endangers the opponent. If you think Nani's gone into that with excessive force to endanger Arbeloa then you're a lost cause. We might have missed chances but at least we created chances and looked like scoring. Fuck, we even did score. Madrid didn't even come close to getting past our back line besides Higuain's half chance.
> 
> Reading earlier that Fergie will get fined for not doing the post match press conference and there's no appeal system. Such a joke. *


Yes because a fine for not doing something you have to do (ie speak to the press) is a joke :kobe

As far as the red goes, *a tackle that endangers the safety of an opponent must be sanctioned as serious foul play* therefore its up to the refs discretion as to whether a kick to the chest is endagering his safety. As i said before, i think it should be a yellow BUT the ref isn't completely out of line to issue a red in the circumstance. Bottomline it was dumb by Nani and he shouldn't have found himself in that situation to begin with.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Real Madrid are winning the CL. I can almost sense it. Jose is the Man of Destiny.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Masquerade said:


> I read every comment. First of to the guy/gal who said if you think that was red card then you are an idiot. No you actually are an idiot. The rulebook cleay defines that as a red card. It was accidental , granted however accidental acts can also end up getting red cards. He was going for the ball, i get it. I also get why United fans are bitter. While it may seem like ref blew your chances he did not. Fuck mourhnio united was not the better team. Missing chances in first half time is not being the better team. Even ramos scored goal not united. Van persie was just terrible . Yes ref affected the game flow dramatically but madris also played better. Again by the rule book it was the right call. We shall see what UEFA will do about the ref.


You're Cuneyt Cakir, aren't you? Bastard. :banplz:

http://www.sport24.co.za/Soccer/Euro2012/Portugal-unhappy-with-referee-20120626

Friend of all Spaniards!


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Rush said:


> As far as the red goes, *a tackle that endangers the safety of an opponent must be sanctioned as serious foul play* therefore its up to the refs discretion as to whether a kick to the chest is endagering his safety. As i said before, i think it should be a yellow BUT the ref isn't completely out of line to issue a red in the circumstance. Bottomline it was dumb by Nani and he shouldn't have found himself in that situation to begin with.


it wasnt a kick to the chest though, if anything he caught his waist and arm, he was trying to bring down the ball. If you are saying its endangering a players safety, what about Lopez missing the ball and punching vidic in the side of the head, thats more likely to cause damage.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I guess you didn't read the part where i said it should be a yellow :suarez1 Just pointing out that its not as ridiculous nor as unjustifiable as all you United fans keep saying.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*



T-C said:


> Since you follow so many teams surely you should know all about the ups and downs of supporting a side.


:lmao brilliant.

I don't know, reading over the "laws of the game (TM)" I think you can see that a red card was a possible punishment. No where do I think it should have been but if you see what Rush bolded I don't think it takes a conspiracy theory or crooked ref to see that he might have endangered Arbeloa's safety. Still not a red, but.


----------



## Death Rider

I have a friend who says according to the laws of the game it was a red. If that was red then the laws are fucking stupid :kenny. It was a booking at worse. Also the ref was bad all game not just then. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Joel said:


> Please respect this guy's formula.
> 
> Tell us more, Tony.


80% mathematics, 20% feeling until the semis then it morphs into 45% mathematics, 55% feeling.



Vader13 said:


> Can't believe I didn't notice he had Shakhtar in there above Munich :lmao


Shakhtar being ahead of Munich doesn't mean they will advance further, it simply means they had more chances of winning. Now you'll me tell that because Shakhtar got eliminated and Bayern will most certainly advance to the quarter-finals, my odds are wrong. Nothing is more incorrect. My formula already predicted that Bayern's next draw will be highly unfavorable so their overall odds are highly reduced. Because the winner of Borussia/Shakhtar will get a very favorable draw in the future, their overall probabilities were both very favorable.

I'll leave you with some interesting little notes: 
-Out of all the 32 teams in the beginning of the competition, Arsenal, somewhat surprisingly, was the one with the worst overall odds with a ranking of 87-H, followed by Braga (84-H) and BATE Borisov (67-K)
-The teams I didn't correctly predict to advance the group stage were Milan (79-A, RGSS) and Celtic (96-L, RGSS).


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Numerous laws need revising, namely the bookings for excessively celebrating.

Tony, are you Scott Steiner? What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Arsenal even getting berried in Tony's formula


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Tony Tornado said:


> 80% mathematics, 20% feeling until the semis then it morphs into 45% mathematics, 55% feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Shakhtar being ahead of Munich doesn't mean they will advance further, it simply means they had more chances of winning. Now you'll me tell that because Shakhtar got eliminated and Bayern will most certainly advance to the quarter-finals, my odds are wrong. Nothing is more incorrect. My formula already predicted that *Bayern's next draw will be highly unfavorable so their overall odds are highly reduced. Because the winner of Borussia/Shakhtar will get a very favorable draw in the future,* their overall probabilities were both very favorable.
> 
> I'll leave you with some interesting little notes:
> -Out of all the 32 teams in the beginning of the competition, Arsenal, somewhat surprisingly, was the one with the worst overall odds with a ranking of 87-H, followed by Braga (84-H) and BATE Borisov (67-K)
> -The teams I didn't correctly predict to advance the group stage were Milan (79-A, RGSS) and Celtic (96-L, RGSS).


Despite the fact that its completely random?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Tony Tornado said:


> 80% mathematics, 20% feeling until the semis then it morphs into 45% mathematics, 55% feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Shakhtar being ahead of Munich doesn't mean they will advance further, it simply means they had more chances of winning. Now you'll me tell that because Shakhtar got eliminated and Bayern will most certainly advance to the quarter-finals, my odds are wrong. Nothing is more incorrect. My formula already predicted that Bayern's next draw will be highly unfavorable so their overall odds are highly reduced. Because the winner of Borussia/Shakhtar will get a very favorable draw in the future, their overall probabilities were both very favorable.
> 
> I'll leave you with some interesting little notes:
> -Out of all the 32 teams in the beginning of the competition, Arsenal, somewhat surprisingly, was the one with the worst overall odds with a ranking of 87-H, followed by Braga (84-H) and BATE Borisov (67-K)
> -The teams I didn't correctly predict to advance the group stage were Milan (79-A, RGSS) and *Celtic (96-L, RGSS)*.


Fuck yeah check us out with our 96-L RGSS rating! You jelly Arsenal fans are you jelly with your measly 87-H ranking?

Seriously though I'm completely fucking confused.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Seabs said:


> *
> 
> Reading earlier that Fergie will get fined for not doing the post match press conference and there's no appeal system. Such a joke. *


Nah, Fergie wont face any backlash from that. The club can delegate anybody to handle the press duties just as long as they're done.

Should fine him anyway for his reckless remonstrating with intent to remonstrate.:side:


Tony Tornado said:


> 80% mathematics, 20% feeling until the semis then it morphs into 45% mathematics, 55% feeling.


What if you add Kurt Angle to the mix?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Rush said:


> Are you seriously comparing a kick to the chest to Chelsea/Barca? :bron4


And where did I compare that call for call? :fergie

Never did I compare the 2 games for that one incident. I'm talking about crap calls and how they determine the outcome of the ties these days (Chelsea only really had 2 legit pen shouts not 4 like some mention) anyways, but all these games had shit ref decisions involved that ruined the tie, not that they solely determined the outcome, which is the point I'm getting at with Real's win...

Also who is Tony (?) and what did I miss?


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

_A Beautiful Mind 2_, a film based on the life of Tony Tornado, a prodigious mathematical genius who was criticised by his football supporting peers when he fused feelings and mathematics to create a complex equation known as _The Formula_, which he used to predict the winner of a football tournament.

Russell Crowe can already smell the oscar


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

i bet tony came from a highly educated university


----------



## Victarion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Redead said:


> Despite the fact that its completely random?


come on it's all FIXED

tony's formula is brilliant. tony what were the odds of chelsea retaining the trophy under your formula?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Tony Tornado said:


> 80% mathematics, 20% feeling until the semis then it morphs into 45% mathematics, 55% feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Shakhtar being ahead of Munich doesn't mean they will advance further, it simply means they had more chances of winning. Now you'll me tell that because Shakhtar got eliminated and Bayern will most certainly advance to the quarter-finals, my odds are wrong. Nothing is more incorrect. My formula already predicted that Bayern's next draw will be highly unfavorable so their overall odds are highly reduced. Because the winner of Borussia/Shakhtar will get a very favorable draw in the future, their overall probabilities were both very favorable.
> 
> I'll leave you with some interesting little notes:
> -Out of all the 32 teams in the beginning of the competition, Arsenal, somewhat surprisingly, was the one with the worst overall odds with a ranking of 87-H, followed by Braga (84-H) and BATE Borisov (67-K)
> -The teams I didn't correctly predict to advance the group stage were Milan (79-A, RGSS) and Celtic (96-L, RGSS).


Science bitch :jesse


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

This thread is now an utter cluster fuck.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Redead said:


> Despite the fact that its completely random?


The formula is the formula. I'm not saying it reads the future. It just gives me some pretty decent guesses, at least until now. It's the first competition I'm using it so I don't know how it ends up doing.



danny_boy said:


> Fuck yeah check us out with our 96-L RGSS rating! You jelly Arsenal fans are you jelly with your measly 87-H ranking?
> 
> Seriously though I'm completely fucking confused.


Those aren't comparable scores. The RGSS (Relative Group Stage Score) measures how teams will fare solely in the group stage. The Overall Score measures their odds of winning the entire competition. In this case Celtic had a lower RGSS than Benfica (but a higher OS, however) and Arsenal had the worst OS of all 32 teams but their RGSS was superior to Olympiakos.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Explain this formula in full, you prodigal baboon.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Tony Tornado said:


> The formula is the formula.


:lol


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Tony, i hope you realise that this is not a formula. As soon as you add feeling into a pure mathematical set of equations like a proper formula then all sense goes out the window. 



ROUSEY said:


> This thread is now an utter cluster fuck.


hey i'm only here to stir the pot :reus1


----------



## Andre

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

*Tony316

Tony Tornado*

Are there any other Toe Knees on WF? There seems to be a pattern emerging.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



DwayneAustin said:


> _A Beautiful Mind 2_, a film based on the life of Tony Tornado, a prodigious mathematical genius who was criticised by his football supporting peers when he fused feelings and mathematics to create a complex equation known as _The Formula_, which he used to predict the winner of a football tournament.
> 
> Russell Crowe can already smell the oscar


That genuinely does sound like a movie I'd watch. :lelbron


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Rush said:


> hey i'm only here to stir the pot :reus1


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Tony Tornado has blown my mind. Definitely a genius and y'all are just jealous that you don't understand his formula.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*










Couldn't resist.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Faraday said:


> come on it's all FIXED
> 
> tony's formula is brilliant. tony what were the odds of chelsea retaining the trophy under your formula?


Chelsea had a OS of 66-T, which put them in 25th place overall. Very poor. Their RGSS was decent and only slightly lower to Juventus which I had in second place.



Rush said:


> Tony, i hope you realise that this is not a formula. As soon as you add feeling into a pure mathematical set of equations like a proper formula then all sense goes out the window.


That's precisely where countless others have failed. Pure science is distant and emotionless and therefore cannot fully comprehend the vast majority of situations involving human behaviour. You need the warmth of the human heart, body and soul to regulate the cold analytic perspective of pure mathematical probabilities.



Vader13 said:


> Explain this formula in full, you prodigal baboon.


I can't for three reasons: 
1) You all will make fun of it;
2) Someone will eventually use it incorrectly because they don't understand the importance of the balance between pure mathematics and natural intuition;
3) If it ends up being accurate somebody will use it for evil purposes such as online sports betting.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Yes and the point is that you can't say its a formula if its partly weighted on personal feelings towards games, teams or matchups. 



I already bet online and the odds for most of the teams that got through weren't great but there's still easy money to be had without the need for a formula. Of the teams that had some value, your formula still didn't predict Celtic. 



ROUSEY said:


>


:reus3 (ftr they're added now)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Did last night really happen? And wtf went on in here :lol

Stepped into the twilight zone.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Tony Tornado said:


> I can't for three reasons:
> *1) You all will make fun of it;*
> 2) Someone will eventually use it incorrectly because they don't understand the importance of the balance between pure mathematics and natural intuition;
> 3) If it ends up being accurate somebody will use it for evil purposes such as online sports betting.



Noooo No no no, the members of Wrestling Forum would never make fun of such a well thought out and completely unflawed formula, the regulars of the football threads on this forum are the most open minded, reasonable and sensible people I have ever had the privilege of talking to.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Seriously, United_07?



> A teenage football supporter who rang 999 to complain about the referee during Manchester United's defeat by Real Madrid has apologised to police.
> 
> The 18-year-old United fan, who watched the Champions League match on TV, was so disgusted by the Turkish referee Cuneyt Cakir's decision to send off the United forward Nani that he contacted emergency operators to claim a "crime" had occurred. The armchair fan, who has not been named, rang 999 at around 9.20pm on Tuesday night from his home in a village near Bingham, Nottinghamshire.
> 
> Chief Inspector Ted Antill, of Nottinghamshire police, said: "While this recent example may be amusing, it illustrates the sort of insincere calls we have to deal with on a daily basis in the control room. They waste our time and they direct us away from genuine victims of crime, particularly if we dispatch officers out to something that turns out to be a bogus report.
> 
> "I would ask people to think before picking up the phone for emergency services. I would also advise parents to ensure your children are aware that prank calls and the reporting of made-up crimes is a crime in itself."
> 
> The officer added: "There may be people out there in real trouble who need our help and they have to wait because we are tied up with calls like this one, reporting a referee from the television. In this case, the man realised his bad judgment and apologised and we decided not to pursue it further."


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/06/football-fan-phoning-police-nani-red


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

That's amazing Joel :lmao :lmao

What a LAD :morgan


----------



## Death Rider

Tony Tornado said:


> Chelsea had a OS of 66-T, which put them in 25th place overall. Very poor. Their RGSS was decent and only slightly lower to Juventus which I had in second place.
> 
> 
> 
> That's precisely where countless others have failed. Pure science is distant and emotionless and therefore cannot fully comprehend the vast majority of situations involving human behaviour. You need the warmth of the human heart, body and soul to regulate the cold analytic perspective of pure mathematical probabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't for three reasons:
> 1) You all will make fun of it;
> 2) Someone will eventually use it incorrectly because they don't understand the importance of the balance between pure mathematics and natural intuition;
> 3) If it ends up being accurate somebody will use it for evil purposes such as online sports betting.


I would never do that. Now tell me the role so I can win lots of... I mean know the answer to who will win the champions league 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Rush said:


> Yes and the point is that you can't say its a formula if its partly weighted on personal feelings towards games, teams or matchups.
> 
> 
> I already bet online and the odds for most of the teams that got through weren't great but there's still easy money to be had without the need for a formula. Of the teams that had some value, your formula still didn't predict Celtic.


Well, what can I call it then? Maybe I'll call it Formlula just so there's no confusion.


----------



## Bel Air

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

It wasn't a red card. If it was even the slightest bit dangerous Arbeloa and the Real Madrid players would be leeched onto the ref trying to get Nani sent off, they didn't even call anything. Everyone was surprised, the players, the fans, Fergie, Mourinho, everyone. They should ban overhead kicks, keepers punching the ball out (or hell even coming out for the ball in the air) and so many more things, but the fact is they are part of the game, just like jumping like that with your leg out to retrieve the ball. If anything, Arbeloa went into Nani and could have broken his leg if they landed awkwardly, yes HUGELY unlikely and sounds a bit ridiculous; just like that red card decision. Nani was sideways on and wasn't even up to Arbeloa's mid chest, absolutely no where near the neck or head. So sad and pathetic. Our plan, well Fergie's plan and the team's execution was working so well, Ronaldo, Alonso, Ozil etc were all nullified, we scored a deserved goal. There were loads more decisions that we both could have got, 2 pens for us, a pen and a goal for them as well as other fouls. Also, in the first leg, when Evra was CLEAN through if he wasn't challenged, he got brought down and not even a freekick OR yellow card. It's absolutely awful.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

If tony didn't have as many posts as he does i'd suspect he was someone who already or use to post in these threads.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*



Rush said:


> *^ Could be argued as serious foul play or violent conduct.
> *
> 
> 
> No harm in it, just a proper old school tackle :carra
> 
> 
> 
> cmon son, sXe never supports a loser. He's done with the team before that final whistle goes.


I've already argued again the serious foul play argument. Was it careless? Yes. Was it reckless? Maybe. Was it excessive force? Absolutely not. Violent conduct refers to off the ball incidents. So well done on making yourself look stupid yet again.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

https://twitter.com/RefereeCuneyt

Ironically follows Real Madrid, Barcelona, Leo Messi and Ronaldo...

LIGA UEFA


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*



Rush said:


> Yes because a fine for not doing something you have to do (ie speak to the press) is a joke :kobe
> 
> As far as the red goes, *a tackle that endangers the safety of an opponent must be sanctioned as serious foul play* therefore its up to the refs discretion as to whether a kick to the chest is endagering his safety. As i said before, i think it should be a yellow BUT the ref isn't completely out of line to issue a red in the circumstance. Bottomline it was dumb by Nani and he shouldn't have found himself in that situation to begin with.


*Speaking to the press being obligatory is a bit of a joke in itself, as is the idea that there's more punishment for that then what the ref will get.

I get what you're saying about if the ref saw it as excessive force then it's a red. Yes. No idea how he sees that as excessive force though. Seeing something that didn't happen doesn't excuse it. 

What is Nani supposed to do? Wait for Arbeloa to get the ball first until it drops to below waist height? He's got to try and take the ball out of the air. If the ball is there to be won then he's entitled to try and win it. If he doesn't and he gets the player like he did then it's a yellow because his timing was off. If he'd just let Arbeloa win the ball and go past him then I'd be fuming. 

I'm not saying Lopez should be sent off for hitting Vidic with a missed punch but really where is the difference between the two? *


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Joel said:


> Seriously, United_07?
> 
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/06/football-fan-phoning-police-nani-red


they were very unhelpful :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Joel said:


> Seriously, United_07?
> 
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/06/football-fan-phoning-police-nani-red


A prank call to 999, not a good thing to do. But what Nani did last night was a far worse offence.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula!*



Tony Tornado said:


> Well, what can I call it then? Maybe I'll call it Formlula just so there's no confusion.


Could call it a method. 



Bananas said:


> I've already argued again the serious foul play argument. Was it careless? Yes. Was it reckless? Maybe. Was it excessive force? Absolutely not. Violent conduct refers to off the ball incidents. So well done on making yourself look stupid yet again.


Sorry for not knowing the rulebook inside and out like a fucking geek. Here's an idea, go back to posting Heysel pictures like a mong or keep on moaning in here about the red as thats all you're good for you little whinging moaning scrote. 



Seabs said:


> *Speaking to the press being obligatory is a bit of a joke in itself, as is the idea that there's more punishment for that then what the ref will get.
> 
> I get what you're saying about if the ref saw it as excessive force then it's a red. Yes. No idea how he sees that as excessive force though. Seeing something that didn't happen doesn't excuse it.
> 
> What is Nani supposed to do? Wait for Arbeloa to get the ball first until it drops to below waist height? He's got to try and take the ball out of the air. If the ball is there to be won then he's entitled to try and win it. If he doesn't and he gets the player like he did then it's a yellow because his timing was off. If he'd just let Arbeloa win the ball and go past him then I'd be fuming.
> 
> I'm not saying Lopez should be sent off for hitting Vidic with a missed punch but really where is the difference between the two? *


And i'm not saying Nani should have been sent off, im just saying he's an idiot for getting into that position where the ref had the chance to send him.

What should he have done? Uh, not jumped up in the air to make contact with his studs on Arbeloa.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



IncapableNinja said:


> Nah, Fergie wont face any backlash from that. The club can delegate anybody to handle the press duties just as long as they're done.


*9AM:* BBC Radio 5 live's Sports News Correspondent Gordon Farquhar- _"Uefa's rules say it is ok for the manager/ head coach to be represented by someone else at the media conference, so there will be no comeback on Sir Alex Ferguson for his non-appearance."_

*6PM:* UEFA is taking action over the "non-fulfilment of post-match media obligations" at Old Trafford.

:alves


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I dont think it was a red. I was shocked to see it was

BUT

By some people, you could see why it is interpreted as such

I dislike SEABS attitude of "youd have to be stupid to think it was a red"

That my friend, is some serious bias. Five bucks says if any other player in any other team did it, you'd be considerably more lenient on whether it was a red or not


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Fergie should have just done the presser and went into full glaswegian rant mode it would have been gold.

No not stupid redead just a cunt like keane :fergie.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

first lol at the Tony stuff. OUTSTANDING. Part of me does want him to be right though

Second there has been a bit of an overreaction to the Nani stuff. You guys are acting as if Nani never touched him at all. granted no it wasnt' a Red Card, Yellow at most but you always run the risk of getting a card when you go in with a high boot.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I'm over it already, sick of hearing about it tbh whether it was a red or not.





:fergie2


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

lol, 'opening an investigation'. Just fine him and keep the corporate sponsors happy, that's the only reason the rule exists. We paid fines for years when he wouldn't talk to the BBC, this won't matter much. It's a punishment that has nothing to do with football whatsoever.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'm over it already, sick of hearing about it tbh whether it was a red or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fergie2



Yeah, thanks for the feels guys, i'm just going to say this was an injustice and move on. To Tony as well, thanks for the formula, my life feels much better now :|


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Yeah everybody is sick of Man Utd, SPOTLIGHT ON CELTIC! :batista2

Difference between the first leg and the second leg is surely gonna be... Georgios Samaras and he fucking wants Liechtensteiner's ass 









Soon...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Celtic are lucky they are a scottish (irish) team as they will escape UEFA's corruption :terry


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

*PSG vs Valencia*
Advancing to the next round: PSG (21-Y)
Result: PSG W-68%;D-26%;L-6%

*Juventus vs Celtic*
Advancing to the next round: Juventus (4-F)
Result: Juventus W-34%;D-59%;L-7%


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Tony Tornado said:


> *Juventus vs Celtic*
> Advancing to the next round: Juventus (4-F)
> Result: Juventus W-34%;D-59%;L-7%


No fucking shit :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Yeah Tony trust me I don't think we need a formula to tell us that Juventus will be going through tonight


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



danny_boy said:


> Yeah Tony trust me I don't think we needed a formula to tell us that Juventus will be going through tonight


Platini already has the formula of how the CL will go from here :torres


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

English media just upset they will be forced to watch some "foreign" teams in their Wembley final and will actually have to do some homework

Wide open tournament now, especially if Barca go out. I would hate to see Bayern choke again, they deserve a CL


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Hajduk1911 said:


> English media just upset they will be forced to watch some "foreign" teams in their Wembley final and will actually have to do some homework
> 
> Wide open tournament now, especially if Barca go out. I would hate to see Bayern choke again, *they deserve a CL*


They do not.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Nitromalta 2.0 strikes again.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Pirlo's beard :cool2


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Bayern Munich *mentally* need this Champions league one would suspect. 

Euro 2008 Final against Spain
Champions League Final against Inter
World Cup 2010 Semi against Spain
Champions League Final against Chelsea
Euro 2012 Semi against Italy

For their own peace of mind, the German players in the team need it, especially players like Schweinsteiger and Lahm, I'd like them to finally get over that last hurdle once in their careers.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Would be cool to see them (Bayern) win it, but they don't deserve it unless they win it.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Joel said:


> Would be cool to see them (Bayern) win it, but they don't deserve it unless they win it.


I'd quite like a team who hasn't been in the final for a while to win, Dortmund, PSG or Juve would be good. Very outside shout at Drogba winning 2 in a row would be great too.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



danny_boy said:


> Yeah Tony trust me I don't think we need a formula to tell us that Juventus will be going through tonight





ROUSEY said:


> No fucking shit :lmao


I apply the formula to every game, no matter how obvious the result might or might not be.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Uphill task for Celtic now :jordan

What a save by Buffon :wilkins


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

PSG-Valencia is a snoozefest


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Hajduk1911 said:


> English media just upset they will be forced to watch some "foreign" teams in their Wembley final and will actually have to do some homework
> 
> Wide open tournament now, especially if Barca go out. I would hate to see Bayern choke again, they deserve a CL


I think this guy is my favourite poster. He puts you English guys in your place. You guys can be so insular at times and should actually listen to what other people say who have a different perspective of being on the outside looking in.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Juve winning alreay, exactly as the formula predicted


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Both games on have been dead boring.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

for a guy who was praised so highly Foster has made some bad mistakes in this tie


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Bananas said:


> I think this guy is my favourite poster. He puts you English guys in your place. You guys can be so insular at times and should actually listen to what other people say who have a different perspective of being on the outside looking in.


Here in the US, our CL feed is the Sky Sports crew, so we hear their pro-English bias in full and its gets frustrating to listen to. I cheer against all English teams in Europe thanks to them


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Bananas said:


> I think this guy is my favourite poster. He puts you English guys in your place. You guys can be so insular at times and should actually listen to what other people say who have a different perspective of being on the outside looking in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


>


Even though it's suarez.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Hajduk1911 said:


> I cheer against all English teams in Europe thanks to them


Well, at least you're not one of those people who references that in every post you make.

I really don't mind if you're anti-premier league, but I'm a sarcastic bastard.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Juventus game plan has been so simple yet so effective, they sit patiently and wait for a mistake before the pounce and get a goal, it must be wonderful having a defence so good that you can rely on tactics like that

and as if having a world class defence wasn't enough they've got a world class goalkeeper just in case a team does some how break through, takes the piss really :sadpanda


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

PSG playing like Barca, only way worse. LOL

Lucas 50 million Moura. LOL.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Well fellas from England do tend to get delusional about their teams. They've got one decent team which is Man Utd... Just wait till RPL teams get stronger, next year Anzhi will be as strong as PSG (more or less) and in few years Zenit will become a top club in Europe for sure, soon it's gonna be between PSG, Bayern, Juve, Anzhi and Barca every year.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Extremely proud of the way the hoops have played tonight and in the first leg, Juventus have simply ridden their luck and aren't good enough to win this competition.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



WWCturbo said:


> Well fellas from England do tend to get delusional about their teams. They've got one decent team which is Man Utd... Just wait till RPL teams get stronger, next year Anzhi will be as strong as PSG (more or less) and in few years Zenit will become a top club in Europe for sure, soon it's gonna be between PSG, Bayern, Juve, Anzhi and Barca every year.


Talk about delusional.

The Russians might have come in to a lot of money lately but very few of the top players will want to play there due to how dangerous the place is. They can earn just as good money in better countries and cities.

One decent team? Brilliant.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

EPL teams dominated the CL for years. Luckily that hasn't been the case the last few years, but really if Man Utd had faced a "lesser" team they would have easily gone through. Hell, they probably deserved to win yesterday. Still, I'd say right now the Bundesliga is the best league in the world, England the most popular (and perhaps fun). The Spanish league gets carried by 2 huge teams who get unfairly backed by the government.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

No we just support our teams and ask most of the fans on here who support english clubs (alot are aussies and irish) so the english shite is already idiotic, anyway we will admit our teams aren't that good when it comes to european football nowadays. That said United had a good chance this year to atleast make the semi's.

And as for him harping on about the english media, we also can't stand the twats well that is my opinion anyway but nothing is worse than Marca for sports jornalism.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

This forum is always good for guaranteed laugh; a good 75% of posters accusing other fans of being biased. 

I don't think I've ever met an actual fan who didn't have double standards when it came to their team (excluding certain posters who claim to support almost every club, obviously)


----------



## Death Rider

Hajduk1911 said:


> Here in the US, our CL feed is the Sky Sports crew, so we hear their pro-English bias in full and its gets frustrating to listen to. I cheer against all English teams in Europe thanks to them


So you admit your anti-English? Then why would I care what you say about English clubs? Yeah we are not as good as a few years ago. Though Madrid were lucky to get through 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Quasi Juice said:


> EPL teams dominated the CL for years. *Luckily that hasn't been the case the last few years*, but really if Man Utd had faced a "lesser" team they would have easily gone through. Hell, they probably deserved to win yesterday. Still, I'd say right now the Bundesliga is the best league in the world, England the most popular (and perhaps fun). The Spanish league gets carried by 2 huge teams who get unfairly backed by the government.


Chelsea won it last year :torres


----------



## Victarion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

PSG GOAL. Valencia still need to score. Maybe we'll get penalties 8*D


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Chelsea won it last year :torres


As in 3 teams in the last 4. Shit like that.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



ROUSEY said:


> Talk about delusional.
> 
> The Russians might have come in to a lot of money lately but very few of the top players will want to play there due to how dangerous the place is. They can earn just as good money in better countries and cities.
> 
> One decent team? Brilliant.


How dangerous is it?  was Hulk raped and murdered recently? Have you ever been to Russia? Cause St. Petersburg is quite pretty and the people are ok. The biggest problem is that Russians can't speak English even if their life depended on it which makes it rather hard to live there for the foreigners.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Well that's our fairytale over, fun while it lasted

Now let's get this League and Cup double sorted


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

4 out of 4 so far


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



WWCturbo said:


> How dangerous is it?  was Hulk raped and murdered recently? Have you ever been to Russia? Cause St. Petersburg is quite pretty and the people are ok. The biggest problem is that Russians can't speak English even if their life depended on it which makes it rather hard to live there for the foreigners.


I've been, I think the reason it's hard to live there for foreigners is everyone's miserable as fuck. I was only in St P a few days, but I'm not sure I saw anyone smile :deebo

I did buy a sweet cassette tape from a singing monk that looked like Bob Hoskin, though


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Well some nations don't smile  I mean in the USA there are plenty of miserable fucks with fake smiles, in Russia there are plenty of miserable fucks without fake smiles. It's a cultural thing


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Extremely proud of the way the hoops have played tonight and in the first leg, Juventus have simply ridden their luck and aren't good enough to win this competition.


I would be extremely proud of how well Celtic played too but I don't think you can win 5-0 over two legs by riding your luck. You came up against a more clinical team with a very intelligent and methodically managed defence. 

Personally, I think penalties if anything will be their downfall.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Ibra is still banned for PSG's next game I think. That could scupper their campaign. Although I don't think many teams would want to face them. But I doubt they get any further.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



WWCturbo said:


> How dangerous is it?  was Hulk raped and murdered recently? Have you ever been to Russia? Cause St. Petersburg is quite pretty and the people are ok. The biggest problem is that Russians can't speak English even if their life depended on it which makes it rather hard to live there for the foreigners.


I was originally talking about Anzhi, but Zenit will get brought in at the end..



> Due to armed conflict in Dagestan, the club’s players live and train in a village near Moscow, at a training base previously used by Saturn Moscow. The club fly in for home matches, which have a heavy security presence


The fact they train over 1,000 miles away says it all. 

Hulk, Danny, Witsel (who is the least talented of the Witsel,Defour & Fellaini trio for Belgium) and Eto'o, barring them you're hard pressed to find any household names in the league that are truly known world wide. 

It's only early days in Hulks Zenit career, considering they paid between €40 million and €60 million depending on who you hear it from, he has caused nothing but problems for the team.

Oh and speaking of Hulk:



> Hulk was the target of racial abuse by Zenit fans who opposed black players playing for the club. In September 2012, a fake bomb was found at the club's training ground, accompanied by a picture of the player and a note that read "Hulk out!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Luka Modric :mark:


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Extremely proud of the way the hoops have played tonight and in the first leg, Juventus have simply ridden their luck and aren't good enough to win this competition.


Ridden their luck? LMAO.

Men against boys.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> This forum is always good for guaranteed laugh; a good 75% of posters accusing other fans of being biased.


Is this statistic Tony approved?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Juventus will be doing great in the forthcoming years. They're the only team I'd prefer we wouldn't draw in the next round.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Saint Dick said:


> Ridden their luck? LMAO.
> 
> Men against boys.


At least Celtic played the games fairly and weren't cheating and throwing themselves to the ground at every opportunity, I have lost all respect for Andrea Pirlo due to him acting like a fucking pansy.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

MAD ALERT


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlexHumph said:


> MAD ALERT


If you're refering to me I aint mad i'm just speaking the truth.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



haribo said:


> Is this statistic Tony approved?


It's not exact, he still won't tell us how much common sense to mix with the hard math :kobe2


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*










I wish it was people to marry a beard.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Bayern, Milan, Porto, Schalke, PSG, Juventus, Dortmund, Real Madrid will be on 4º's I believe it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


All dat class


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlexHumph said:


> I wish it was people to marry a beard.


......Gorgeous bastard.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

DAT beard


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

PSG was lucky to go through, Valencia wasted their chance,.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Madrid are winning the CL this season and Barca's best hope is to avoid Madrid, or they'd get schooled again. I still feel Bayern are going to choke somewhere.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Anzhi have conceded 1 goal at "home" in 7 Europa games so far, and Newcastle are going there without Cisse Hutz

Even something like a 2-1 loss would be a decent result on a joke of a pitch, but who knows. BELIEVE.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Razor King said:


> Madrid are winning the CL this season and Barca's best hope is to avoid Madrid, or they'd get schooled again. I still feel Bayern are going to choke somewhere.


Don't discredit Juventus or Dortmund. It's a delicious potential of quarters/semis that can be offered up this season.

Just imagine semi finals of Juve vs Bayern, Bayern vs Madrid, or (slim chance) PSG vs Schalke :side:

I don't know much of Steaua, but like the Prague tie, I am just hopeful to grab that away goal and keep a cleansheet. Steaua can't be too much of a pushover though, having knocked Ajax out, so we can't take it too lightly.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Rush said:


> And i'm not saying Nani should have been sent off, im just saying he's an idiot for getting into that position where the ref had the chance to send him.
> 
> What should he have done? Uh, not jumped up in the air to make contact with his studs on Arbeloa.


*I know you're not btw. If the ball is in the air then it's just a natural reaction to raise your foot to control the ball. Not like Arbeloa was there static, he was running onto the ball too and Nani was following the ball not Arbeloa. It's pretty sad if it's got to the point where players have to pull out of trying to take the ball down at waist height for fear of a red card. If Nani didn't challenge for the ball and Arbeloa took the ball and Real scored from that he'd be getting the pasting of a lifetime from Fergie, the players and the fans for pulling out of the challenge. *


Redead said:


> I dont think it was a red. I was shocked to see it was
> 
> BUT
> 
> By some people, you could see why it is interpreted as such
> 
> I dislike SEABS attitude of "youd have to be stupid to think it was a red"
> 
> That my friend, is some serious bias. Five bucks says if any other player in any other team did it, you'd be considerably more lenient on whether it was a red or not


*Well yeah I feel more strongly about a bad decision given against my team than somebody else's team. That's true for just about every supporter. If you watch the replay and think it's a red then there's something wrong. The ref doesn't have that luxury though and as bad as it is it's just human error. He's wrong but it's an honest mistake I guess. The idiot's who are saying it's a red after seeing the replay are just either stupid or have a massive overriding bias against Utd. If that was Chelsea then I wouldn't care but I'm mature enough to admit it was the wrong call and cost them.

Anyway, Spurs/Inter on ITV is gonna be unbearable tonight with the Bale wankfest all night. Kinda hoping he gets sent off 5 minutes in to shut them up but I do want to see Bale tear them apart because he's so good right now. *


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlexHumph said:


> I wish it was people to marry a beard.


Jesus christ. 

I would drag my balls through 1000 miles of the burning coals of hell just to stroke Pirlo's beard. 

Fuck I would go **** for him (nohomo).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

i'd just ask him if i could touch it tbhayley. no coals.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

hey Seabs, more smilies to add, Pirlo









AND

Pirlo's beard


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

*oh my fucking god at just pirlo's beard being cut out. bravo.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

:BEARD

:lol This will come in handy.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

:BEARD


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

:BEARD

I wonder if I can attach one of these to Frank Lampard


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

:BEARD


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

DAT BEARD

Are we gonna get the Bale show today?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Redead said:


> :BEARD
> 
> I wonder if I can attach one of these to Frank Lampard


don't worry, i can :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Shepard said:


>


:jaydamn



:lmao


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Chelsea is going to lose tonight. Mark my word


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Srdjan99 said:


> Chelsea is going to lose tonight. Mark my word


Did you use the formula?


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I just know my team


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*










Dat beard :mark: Beard + Henderson= Henderfather 8*D = Future England Captain


----------



## Redix

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

expected to see mad reactions from Chelshea fans but even they gave up on the team. FUCK RAFA!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



DwayneAustin said:


> Dat beard :mark: Beard + Henderson= Henderfather 8*D = Future England Captain


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Don't buy that as a good result for Newcastle, obviously good not to lose but now they're in that awful situation I hate where one Anzhi goal means 2 are needed.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

0:0 away from home is sometimes not the best result because Anzhi only need a scoring draw to advance, if Anzhi score first Newcastle will have to score 2

Not that much excitement in the first half of the other games. I'm watching a multicast and the best game seems to be Stuttgart-Lazio


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

These bitches do not allow Mata ever to get a full rest.

This pitch really is bollocks too.

Edit: #9 really is a disgrace.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Torres is brilliant again.He hardly put a foot wrong all night.He stopped every single one of Chelsea attacks.Best defender Steaua had !


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

FORZA INTERNAZIONALE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlexHumph said:


> FORZA INTERNAZIONALE


:bale1


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

GYLFI BECKHAM


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

:bale1


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

BALESTORM!!!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

:bale2


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Right, this Bale form is fucking frightening now, leaping headers in the box as well? Too much like an early 20's Ronaldo for my liking :jones


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



DwayneAustin said:


> Right, this Bale form is fucking frightening now, *leaping headers *in the box as well? Too much like an early 20's Ronaldo for my liking :jones


Early 20's what?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Damn, Spurs playing some great stuff. Shame Defoe couldn't put that good chance away.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



WWE_TNA said:


> Early 20's what?


:delrio What will Bale be like when he is 28? Hutz

LOL dive :bale1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

:lol well done bale, diving wanker.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



DwayneAustin said:


> :delrio What will Bale be like when he is 28? Hutz
> 
> LOL dive :bale1


Who knows, he could end up like Torres. :torres


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



W0lf said:


> Who knows, he could end up like Torres. :torres


:torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Inter are awful, this can't be their best 11?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

2-0 :redknapp


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



WWE_TNA said:


> Inter are awful, this can't be their best 11?


They do have quite a few injuries.

Big Siggy stepping it up recently! Goal against West Ham, assist against Arsenal, and now one of each against Inter.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Can't see spurs not scoring more in this game and i can't see inter putting more than 3 past them at the san siro.


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



kusksu said:


> 11 vs 11, Madrid created absolutely nothing yesterday. They never looked like scoring. We deserved to be ahead at that point. Hell even after Ronaldo scored, we were again the better team. First leg Real were better though


Man U should have scored in before Ramos's own goal. You guys really pushed it yes, but couldn't get it. Ramos scoring for you guys a bit lucky seriously. 



Bananas said:


> Firstly, nice spelling. Secondly, show me where exactly in the Laws of the Game that it suggests that what Nani did was a red card offense. It amuses me when people who know very little about the laws of the game spout shit. The sort of 'well he was the last man so it was a red card', or 'he got the ball so it's not a foul' nonsense. In this case some people are saying 'his foot was high so it is a red card' which is just a complete fallacy.



Nice compliment. English is not my mother-language so I can make mistakes. Are you mad ?
Read the post below. He used 2 words and they are more than enough.



SN0WMAN said:


> Location: Istanbul


So ? I love Man United more than I like Real Madrid. I own Manchester United jersey myself, bought it from England. I won't protect someone just because we are from the same country.



haribo said:


> You're Cuneyt Cakir, aren't you? Bastard. :banplz:
> 
> http://www.sport24.co.za/Soccer/Euro2012/Portugal-unhappy-with-referee-20120626
> 
> Friend of all Spaniards!


I support Galatasaray and I can honestly say that Cuney Cakir caused us enough trouble already. We generally lose when he refrees our matches, but still I think he is objective and does the best with his abilities.



Seabs said:


> *:hayden3
> 
> It's a red if there's excessive force and brutality that endangers the opponent. If you think Nani's gone into that with excessive force to endanger Arbeloa then you're a lost cause. We might have missed chances but at least we created chances and looked like scoring. Fuck, we even did score. Madrid didn't even come close to getting past our back line besides Higuain's half chance.
> 
> Reading earlier that Fergie will get fined for not doing the post match press conference and there's no appeal system. Such a joke. *


I agree that Nani DID NOT mean to endanger his opponent. Furthermore I agree that he did not karate kicked him INTENTIONALLY. However in the end he did endanger his opponent and used extreme force. UEFA is very strict about this kind of shit, or tries to be. Collina even gave referee a decent/good scoring. If Manchester could have won within their abilty, we would not be talking about it. Finally I still agree red card changed the destiny of Man U but it is still feasible decision. You can not say red is wrong. He MAY not choose to use red, that's true but he interpreted that way and Manchester should have focused more and not fall behind. Or miss obvious chances before and after the red card. I get the feeling, it is bitter but still.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

So Bale misses the 2nd leg due to that booking


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



united_07 said:


> So Bale misses the 2nd leg due to that booking


Yeah the silly bugger but he'll get a nice rest and that game won't matter anyway.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah the silly bugger but he'll get a nice rest and that game won't matter anyway.


Hey, this is Spurs we're talking about. There's a big chance it could all go to shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hey, this is Spurs we're talking about. There's a big chance it could all go to shit.


If it ends 2-1 or 3-2 then i'll agree but inter are looking poor atm and spurs looking good.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Best coaches in the world right now:
1-Jose Mourinho
2-Alex Ferguson
3-Andre Villas-Boas


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Massive chance there. Big let off.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Alvarez the WOAT


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Cmon AVB you know that you want to play Bale and Dembele the whole 90 minutes


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Tony Tornado said:


> Best coaches in the world right now:
> 1-Jose Mourinho
> 2-Alex Ferguson
> 3-Andre Villas-Boas


Did you use the same *formula* to create this list? :jordan


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

That's the danger of playing a high defensive line without Lloris in goal. Friedel isn't a sweeper keeper.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Bale is insane. Reminds me so much of Ronaldo in 06/07, you can clearly see he bases his game on him too.

AVB is a BOSS, always defended him with Chelsea, where he was is a horrible situation. He's really getting the best out of these players, they look so much more solid than they did under arry. They're really a couple of signings away from being title contenders, assuming they keep their best players. 

Ricky Alvarez :lmao

Guess wenger was right not to cough up that extra half million or so.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Probably would go as far as saying if Spurs can keep there current squad, offload Ade in the summer and bring in 2 Good Consistent Forwards then I see no reason why they can't challenge for the title next season


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Goatreth Bagoatale


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Rodrigo Palacio - DAT hair.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

verGOATen.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Vertonghen! Jeez what a signing he's been.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Rodrigo Palacio - DAT hair.


How do you even ask for hair like that? :lmao

Think of something that looks fucking stupid, display it on my head.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I think it's official. 

AVB is official GOAT. 

From WOAT to GOAT. An ascendancy that very few make. 

LEGIT GOAT.

:avb1:avb1:avb1 - 0 for Spurs


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Chivu with the reaction speed of my great grandmother after 7 glasses of whisky


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



W0lf said:


> How do you even ask for hair like that? :lmao
> 
> Think of something that looks fucking stupid, display it on my head.


Hey, at least it's not this:


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*






FOR ME IT'S NUMBER ONE sighting.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I had no idea Bale's offspring initials are AVB up until now, that is fantastic.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Bringing Dembele off is a good move. Played well as always.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

:BEARD

Probably the greatest smilie to ever grace this forum 

Also Spurs are my new pick to win the Europa league


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Lazio for me.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Defoe's build up play has been very good tonight. Shame he couldn't play someone in on the break a few minutes ago.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

So much for my hopes that this match might take a lot out of Spurs before the Liverpool game this weekend :downing

Inter are clearly paying dearly for the loss of Coutinho, and to a lessr extent Eto'o and Sneijder 8*D


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



danny_boy said:


> Probably would go as far as saying if Spurs can keep there current squad, offload Ade in the summer and bring in 2 Good Consistent Forwards then I see no reason why they can't challenge for the title next season


Spurs + Michu and Rat boy at half the price he was sold for = champions


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



SJFC said:


> Spurs + Michu and Rat boy at half the price he was sold for = champions


How would that work? Michu up front? Where does Modric go? In the hole?


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

*Inter were poor but god Spurs were good tonight. Lack of reaction in here to Chelsea losing is amazing.

:BEARD*


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> How would that work? Michu up front? Where does Modric go? In the hole?


Pretty much, Dembele and Holtby/Parker in CM.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Seabs said:


> *Lack of reaction in here to Chelsea losing is amazing.
> 
> :BEARD*


It's the norm :terry

:BEARD


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

AVB truly is GOAT.

Taking over at Chelsea is hard enough, never mind replacing Carlo Ancelotti who is my fave manager in recent history.

Will be good to see him really put his stamp on Spurs next season.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Spurs were pretty superb tonight. Inter did have a couple of huge chances, but we had about 4 good ones that could have been put away. I thought it would be a lot closer than this but I guess this game shows how well we've been playing over the last 3 months.

Shame Bale misses the second leg but hopefully we won't need him and he can get a much needed rest. And also hopefully Lennon's knock isn't serious. He's been great all season.



SJFC said:


> Pretty much, Dembele and Holtby/Parker in CM.


What about Sandro? 

But yeah, Michu would work well for us. I don't think Modric will come back but that would be awesome.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Seabs said:


> *Inter were poor but god Spurs were good tonight. Lack of reaction in here to Chelsea losing is amazing.
> 
> :BEARD*


Quite the fall from the European Champions :wilkins Btw I thought that Pirlo beard was a cheering Yeti at first. :wilkins

Well Man U's red card the other day got me thinking about Chelsea's red card against Barca last season. They had to hold on with 10 men for about 3 times as long as Man Utd did, and this was at the Nou Camp. And in fact Chelsea even went behind and had to score a goal with 10 men. And Gary Cahill had gone off injured, and they ended up with so few defenders Torres had to slot in at left back. Really was sensational stuff to get through that tie. I hope whoever was manager at the time was given a solid long term contract. :terry


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Great performance from Spurs today, completely brushed aside Inter (although I recognize that they're not of the same ilk they were the few years ago). Snatch a goal early next leg and game is as good as over.



AlexHumph said:


> Lazio for me.


Well there's a surprise :HHH2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

The great thing is that since Inter didn't get an away goal, they'll have to score at least 3 in the second leg. And even a reverse of this score line only sends it to extra time. 

Not having Bale for that is a shame, but we should be able to manage. Siggy looks confident now and Holtby can play as a natural #10 in the space where Bale's been occupying.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Great performance from Spurs today, completely brushed aside Inter (although I recognize that they're not of the same ilk they were the few years ago). Snatch a goal early next leg and game is as good as over.
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's a surprise :HHH2


Not the team I want to win just the team I think will win it look at their form in Europe
WDWDWDWDWW

Spurs is DDDWDWWDW

Both in with big shouts of winning it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Spurs would be quite the fearsome prospect if they had a good striker.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Spurs would be quite the fearsome prospect if they had a good striker.


Agreed. Signing a striker is a must this summer.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlexHumph said:


> Not the team I want to win just the team I think will win it look at their form in Europe
> WDWDWDWDWW
> 
> Spurs is DDDWDWWDW
> 
> Both in with big shouts of winning it.


Lazio are certainly one of the favorites, it'll be interesting to see who they come across next round providing they get through of course.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Is the next round the Quarter finals? Damn, the Europa League is way too long. They should really get rid of that 'finish 3rd in CL group and drop into the EL' thing.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Unfortunately yeah, I didn't realize the Inter game wasn't the quarter's until the other day.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Yeah it's pretty ridiculous. Plus surely a lot of teams would take it more seriously if the winner got an automatic place in the Champions League the next season? I'm surprised that hasn't already been added.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Btw I thought that Pirlo beard was a cheering Yeti at first. :wilkins


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Agreed. Signing a striker is a must this summer.


I hear there's a young Brazilian called Leandro that you're interested in...:lol


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Agreed. Signing a striker is a must this summer.


25£ gets you Jackson Martinez.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Arnold Tricky said:


> I hear there's a young Brazilian called Leandro that you're interested in...:lol


Haha oh really? I hadn't heard anything about that.

:HHH2


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I'd be content with signing someone like Benteke, but no doubt we'll spend the whole summer going after Leandro. Then on the 31st of August we'll end up buying a bargain striker #levystyle :avb1


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I know a striker Spurs could buy and might be available :rooney

:fergie


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I didnt watch the game today, I had a statics midterm

lucky me :terry


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Classy as fuck

What does Wayne Rooney do in his spare time?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Absolutely brilliant performance from Spurs tonight. Not one weakness in the team, I can't fault anybodies performance. Walker who was outstanding against Arsenal was once again brilliant today, I hope he pushes on strong and shows some sort of form he did last year. Vertonghen is showing that he's beast in central defence and Gallas has been great too, he marshals the defence like no other in our squad. 

Dembele and Parker had there best games in a while, not just as a partnership but as individuals too, that was rock solid and was like having Sandro back in there. Lennon was outstanding, I hope his injury is nothing serious and it was just precautionary, so crucial to the way we play he'd be a big loss at Liverpool.

Sigurdsson really showing that he can be an important player. Equaliser in the West Ham game, assist in the North London Derby last week and a goal and an assist today too. A quiet game for Bale too, just the one goal and assist today.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Redead said:


> Classy as fuck
> 
> What does Wayne Rooney do in his spare time?


Grannies & Hookers and on his Birthday and every Easter Granny Hookers


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlexHumph said:


>


OMG I have a beard (although nowhere near as magical as his) and a tractor too :mark: Now I just need to buy a lot of grapes :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Winemaking? what a boring cunt :terry


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlexHumph said:


>


brb one of the GOAT midfielders. 
brb making millions upon millions. 
brb family owns a mega million company. 
brb handsome as fuck 
brb best beard in the history of mankind 
brb being a wine connoisseur
brb making 10/10 women wet their panties on sight 
brb a true gentlemen 
brb the epitome of a man 

Fuuuuuu










Is it even fair that we mere mortals get to be graced by a man of such high caliber?


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



WWE_TNA said:


> Winemaking? what a boring cunt :terry


:BEARD


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

So just to be clear Pirlo is ahead of bale in the wankathon? Just so i know i'm on the right wagon.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

:bale1

Maybe, maybe not


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Seabs said:


> *Inter were poor but god Spurs were good tonight. Lack of reaction in here to Chelsea losing is amazing.
> 
> :BEARD*


Ah, right, sorry, cue the whinging about being the better side, a biased ref, missed opportunities and a shit call that cost us the game 8*D

Only a 1-0 loss, should cream them in London next week.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



WWE_TNA said:


> So just to be clear Pirlo is ahead of bale in the wankathon? Just so i know i'm on the right wagon.












>>>>>


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

THese Pirlo pictures.......


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

pirlo knocked my team out and im still in love with him

THAT BEARD

:BEARD


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*










Dat beard. :ass


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Bale FC :jay2

They're pretty impressive, if they got a proper lone striker to compliment AVB's favoured system, they'd be lethal. Defoe is reliable for goals and all but seems to play better in a 4-4-2, Adebayor just useless atm. Inter are so weak compared to 2 years ago.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Inter have been very inconsistent 

One day they can beat Juve, the next theyre completely falling apart


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

inter selling coutinho and not alvarez :hayden3

well mostly cos no one wanted alvarez but still.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Renegade™ said:


> Bale FC :jay2
> 
> They're pretty impressive, if they got a proper lone striker to compliment AVB's favoured system, they'd be lethal. Defoe is reliable for goals and all but seems to play better in a 4-4-2, Adebayor just useless atm. Inter are so weak compared to 2 years ago.


In all honesty, todays game if anything proved we aren't a "one man team". Sure, you could throw "But Bale got an assist and a goal today" but he certainly wasn't the best player on our team tonight, I could name 5 or so players who were better than him. 

But he is on a rich vain of form at the moment, 8 consecutive games he has scored for. I do think that comes to an end at Anfield though.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I was just having a joke, I don't think Spurs are quite the one man team they're being bigged up to be atm. (Y)


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Have you seen our defense lately? Bale is going to rape us.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Rush said:


> Have you seen our defense lately? Bale is going to rape us.


I reckon he'll have one of his quieter games, bit like his Arsenal performance. I just think you have a very clever manager in that he'll actually realise unlike Wenger that with our pace, he won't try and play a high line etc. I reckon you'll do well to keep Bale quiet, you'll probably stick Lucas on him, I remember him having a very good performance against City last year as they just put him on Silva.

I just hope Lennon isn't out.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I just think that if we play Carra at CB like we have been recently then he'll get caught out a lot against Spurs. If we play Agger/Skrtel and stick Lucas on Bale-watch then we should be alright. Should probably post this in the other thread :hmm:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Tottenham are just taking piss at the moment. Good for them. I think our defence will definitely struggle against AVB's attack. 

DAT RAFA really struggling at Chelsea. 

I know the red card incident has died down but after watching the replay from when the ball is cleared, Nani turns and sees Arbeola coming while the ball is in the air. I didn't think it was a red when watching it live but I have now changed my opinion on the situation.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

AVB and DAT EL mastery! Chelsea vs. Spurs Final plz.

Monkey boy is getting a bit too much now. I hope Wenger still thinks that rejecting Monkey boy and getting Mr. Theo "100k/a week for being shit" Walcott was still the correct decision.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

God damnit Liverpool you better win on Sunday.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Bananas said:


> God damnit Liverpool you better win on Sunday.


We've reached that stage, haven't we? Disgusting.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Parison Sapphire said:


> I'd be content with signing someone like Benteke, but no doubt we'll spend the whole summer going after Leandro. Then on the 31st of August we'll end up buying a bargain striker #levystyle :avb1


You're probably right, but Benteke is a good shout. He'd fit our system really well. I read somewhere that he's an Arsenal fan though. :argh:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Anzhi were very poor, perhaps money doesn't buy class. Saying that, Willian going off injured was very lucky.

Confident we'll get the win over here (Y)


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Redead said:


> What does Wayne Rooney do in his spare time?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Wait! I'm hearing that Ribéry, Schweinsteiger (suspension), Boateng, and Badstuber are all out for the CL game against us, with Robben still not confirmed yet.

OMG! Please be true.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Schweinsteiger is suspeneded and Badstuber is out for the rest of the season. If the rest are true, their lineup will be something like:

Neuer

Lahm Dante Van Buyten Alaba

Gustavo Martinez

Muller Kroos Shaqiri

Mandzukic​
Still extremely strong.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

One of the most impressive things about Bayern is their bench.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Bubzeh said:


> One of the most impressive things about Bayern is their bench.


Yeah, they brought a lot of players in during the summer and their squad depth is really big right now. Tbh they're probably the best team in Europe right now since Barca are faltering and Real haven't been quite as good this season.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah, they brought a lot of players in during the summer and their squad depth is really big right now. Tbh they're probably the best team in Europe right now since Barca are faltering and Real haven't been quite as good this season.


Yeah, even last term, they were sensational and can't believe they didn't get 3 or 4 past Chelsea. Brilliant side. If they win the CL this season, I fear for Pep because it's going to be hard to continue / emulate that.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Bubzeh said:


> Yeah, even last term, they were sensational and can't believe they didn't get 3 or 4 past Chelsea. Brilliant side. If they win the CL this season, I fear for Pep because it's going to be hard to continue / emulate that.


Agreed. There's not much to add to that team to make it any better. Plus, if they win the league (which they clearly will) and the CL Pep's going to almost be guaranteed to not do as well in his first season. Big task.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Razor King said:


> Wait! I'm hearing that Ribéry, Schweinsteiger (suspension), Boateng, and Badstuber are all out for the CL game against us, with Robben still not confirmed yet.
> 
> OMG! Please be true.


Boateng & Badstuber missed the first leg. Van Buyten & Dante were centre backs three weeks ago. Schweinsteiger will be a miss, no question. Robben or Shaqiri will come in for Ribery so it's not that much difference to the team we saw in the first leg other than Schweinsteiger. Luiz Gustavo & Martinez with Kroos playing in front of them will still be a solid trio.

I'd love Arsenal to pull off the miracle so we have an English team left to support but it's not going to happen. Bayern so good they have to remain in the competition. #TORN


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Question of the day.

Will Porto beat Malaga and where and for how much will Jackson Martinez leave Porto for?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Not even that excited for the game tomorrow. lol. 

If we go 2-0 up then my blood will likely get flowing. 

WE GOTTA GOAT LIKE NEVER BEFORE.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Bubzeh said:


> Question of the day.
> 
> Will Porto beat Malaga and where and for how much will Jackson Martinez leave Porto for?


Martinez to Atletico Madrid if Falcao leaves? Since they've already done business before it could happen. Though if Falcao goes to Chelsea I'm expecting Torres to go back to Atletico as part of the deal.

And I think Porto will get past Malaga.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Martinez to Atletico Madrid if Falcao leaves? Since they've already done business before it could happen. Though if Falcao goes to Chelsea I'm expecting Torres to go back to Atletico as part of the deal.
> 
> And I think Porto will get past Malaga.


Yeah I can see Torres back to Atletico...

I really think Arsenal should go in for Martinez. Or Michu. Martinez shouldn't cost more than 18 million.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Atleti aren't dumb. They won't want Torres back because he's not a football player. They'll want cash from anyone who comes in.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

He's also a very expensive paperweight

Nobody wants Torres's wages on their books


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

No way will Torres go back to Ateltico. Members of the board fell out with him and his representatives when he left. Plus they are used to top strikers recently, not to mention his wages. I could see them going for Jackson Martinez.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Joel said:


> They won't want Torres back because he's not a football


:torres


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Joel said:


> *Atleti aren't dumb. They won't want Torres back because he's not a football player.* They'll want cash from anyone who comes in.


At this point, they can get him for free TBH. 

For tomorrow, hope Milan finish the job after the heroic performance in San Siro. If they can go the first half on 0-0, they're fine. 

On another note, Happy Birthday to the legend, the GOAT Drogba. Hope Gala do it as well. 

Prediction:

Barca/Milan - 2-1.
Schalke/Galatasaray - 2-2.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



EGame said:


> Not even that excited for the game tomorrow. lol.
> 
> If we go 2-0 up then my blood will likely get flowing.
> 
> WE GOTTA GOAT LIKE NEVER BEFORE.


All good things come to those who believe in :messi


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I wouldnt take Torres on a free

Or even on low wages

Everything about him is so awful

Joel is right, he isnt a football player anymore.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Can see us winning on wednesday tbh but I don't think we'll do enough to go through.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

lol wut I thought this was the transfer thread.

Ermmm... Go Bayern!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



JEKingOfKings said:


> All good things come to those who believe in :messi


Hope for the best, prepare for the worst. 
*
Valdes
Pique - Puyol - Mascherano
Busquets
Thiago - Iniesta
Messi
Alves - Villa - Tello​*
In my dreams this would be the line-up. 

I still think Sanchez is a huge gamble to play. Pedro doesn't deserve a starting sopt after the form he's been in. Alves and Tello have hands down been the best players going forward on the wings. 

JUST GOAT IT UP.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Razor King said:


> Wait! I'm hearing that Ribéry, Schweinsteiger (suspension), Boateng, and Badstuber are all out for the CL game against us, with Robben still not confirmed yet.
> 
> OMG! Please be true.


no wilshere, no chezzers (apparently), no sagna.

no chance.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Wilshere is out?

wow, i didnt think Arsenal could be anymore fucked


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

apparently he might be out for the rest of the season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

If he is out for the rest of the season, I guess us and Spurs are safe.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

woohoo, 4th by default!


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Arsenal gonna get wrecked


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

It's not looking good for Wilshere. I'm not just saying it for us. After missing 15 months, if he misses another 6 months, his career will be in the watersheds.

Regardless, if Wilshere is out, TR#7 is ready to step in and I hope Wenger abandons Project Ramsey immediately. I don't have much worries for the remainder of the season because I'm passed it to care about that coveted top-4 trophy with all the BS going on inside Arsenal FC. I'd want us to finish in the top-4 because we're spending big this summer (apparently) and CL would attract top players. Otherwise, the f'kin Board deserves to be hanged.




93.20 said:


> no wilshere, no chezzers (apparently), no sagna.
> 
> no chance.


No Podolski too. :cool2

And, not having Szczesny is a bonus these days because he's been in tepid form.

Still, I'd like for Wenger to dial and forfeit the match now. No need to go with what would be Rosicky + a bunch of wankers.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I reckon we may get a defensive master class from AC Milan tonight. I do think Barcelona will win, perhaps 1-0 but I don't think they'll do quite enough. It may even end 2-1 or 3-1, in which case obviously AC Milan will progress, not sure on Barca keeping a cleansheet.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

It's too tight to call. Barca will score goals, but one goal from Milan and it's over. On the other hand, Milan will defend with everything they have. I'm going for a 3-1 Barca win, with Milan advancing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

if pique starts milan are going through


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Barca have been poor at the back all season, but it all depends on how much Milan attack tonight. They countered really well last week so I think they'll get a goal. 2-1 Barca but obviously Milan to go through.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Yeah, I also think Milan will score at least 1 goal.

2-1 in favour for Barca but Milan advancing to the next round.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

xavi fit to play

if barca score first i reckon they'll go through. if they can force it to extra time i'd back them to win

i have doubts as to whether milan can go to the nou camp and do the same they did at the san siro. facing barca off the back of two humiliating losses to madrid would hardly be the best either.

with pazzini out, could niang end up playing? or would they go one up front with THE PHARAOH


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

3-1 for Barca with Milan going through. 

*BELIEVE ME ON THIS.*

BUT I RALLY HOPE I'M WRONG.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Barca will win but won't advance. I think they'll concede a goal.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

AC Milan, FC Porto, Bayern and Schalke will advance.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Barca will win 2-1 I reckon, Milan to sneak a goal from Pazzini and go through. Schalke, Porto and Bayern to join them.

Wait, Pazzini is out? PHARAOH will score then.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



EGame said:


> 3-1 for Barca with Milan going through.
> 
> *BELIEVE ME ON THIS.*
> 
> BUT I RALLY HOPE I'M WRONG.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Bayern, Malaga, Milan and Gala to advance.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Redead said:


> woohoo, 4th by default!


Chelsea occupied by Rafa hate 
Arsenal sucking with Wilshre gone 
Everton seemingly running outta steam 










Soon bitches

Anyway Imma go with 2-1 Milan as well. Can't see Milan not scoring nor can I see Barca scoring 3 straight goals past them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Chelsea occupied by Rafa hate
> Arsenal sucking with Wilshre gone
> Everton seemingly running outta steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon bitches
> 
> Anyway Imma go with 2-1 Milan as well. Can't see Milan not scoring nor can I see Barca scoring 3 straight goals past them.


Oh please :kobe

As soon as Liverpool has something to play for, you know the losses will roll in :terry


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Starting to have this GOAT feeling that we will GOAT our way to the next round. 

Possibly just false hope, but fuuuu I believe in my team. 

Fuck my nerves are through the roof. Gonna go home today just so I can watch this.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Had a dream last night that :messi scored 4 goals in a 4-0 win.

GOATs gonna GOAT :messi


----------



## Bel Air

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

As soon as Liverpool get fourth spot, one of our Champion's League spots will be taken away, haha. Seriously, if we drop to fourth in the rankings, we only get 3 spots, right? I know Italy are 16/17 points behind us and last season United and City should have got past the group stages and this year we've had tough competition early on (although no excuse in fairness) so it's highly unlikely we would drop to 4th spot but there's a possibility it could happen. Next season Germany will probably overtake us, right? If Milan and Juventus go far then in the next few seasons that 4th spot could be under pressure if we keep performing so shit (bar Chelsea's extraordinary win lol).

Also, if Dortmund, Juve and PSG do well, surely it will push City out of the second pot and into the third pot (which would make it harder for them, although with the squad and money they have there's no excuses) especially since Porto could also drop down?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Barcelona will be awarded a penalty tonight. Set in stone.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I think Milan will go through tonight, i'm predicting a 3-1 win for Barca.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Bel Air said:


> As soon as Liverpool get fourth spot, one of our Champion's League spots will be taken away, haha. Seriously, if we drop to fourth in the rankings, we only get 3 spots, right? I know Italy are 16/17 points behind us and last season United and City should have got past the group stages and this year we've had tough competition early on (although no excuse in fairness) so it's highly unlikely we would drop to 4th spot but there's a possibility it could happen. Next season Germany will probably overtake us, right? If Milan and Juventus go far then in the next few seasons that 4th spot could be under pressure if we keep performing so shit (bar Chelsea's extraordinary win lol).
> 
> Also, if Dortmund, Juve and PSG do well, surely it will push City out of the second pot and into the third pot (which would make it harder for them, although with the squad and money they have there's no excuses) especially since Porto could also drop down?


We won't be losing our fourth spot for a long time. Also, it's not just the Champions League that adds points. It's all European competitions, so we're getting good points from the Europa League right now.


----------



## Bel Air

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Joel said:


> We won't be losing our fourth spot for a long time. Also, it's not just the Champions League that adds points. It's all European competitions, so we're getting good points from the Europa League right now.


I know it's all European competitions, I was just saying if we keep going out early or not even qualifying past the group stages the Italian teams will soon catch up.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

barcastuff ‏@barcastuff
Puyol could not start against AC Milan tonight because of knee discomfort. Mascherano would replace him. #fcblive #ucl [md as]

Goodnight everything. 

Play him for 90 minutes over the weekend. What a bunch of idiots. 

But who was defence? LOL it's looking for hopeless than ever.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Barca 1-0 Milan
Schalke 2-1 Galatasaray
Bayern 2-0 Arsenal
Malaga 1-0 Porto (Porto win on pens)


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I know it's a long shot, but I think Barça will go through on the night.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Last time Barca failed at the last 16 was 2007, right?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Cookie Monster said:


> Barcelona will be awarded a penalty tonight. Set in stone.


Can see that too. 7/4 with SkyBet either side gets a penalty. 5/2 in second half.


----------



## asdf0501

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Joel said:


> Last time Barca failed at the last 16 was 2007, right?


I believe. And the last two times Barca was out in the last 16, Milan ended in the final (both against Liverpool)


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



EGame said:


> Hope for the best, prepare for the worst.
> *
> Valdes
> Pique - Puyol - Mascherano
> Busquets
> Thiago - Iniesta
> Messi
> Alves - Villa - Tello​*
> In my dreams this would be the line-up.
> 
> I still think Sanchez is a huge gamble to play. Pedro doesn't deserve a starting sopt after the form he's been in. Alves and Tello have hands down been the best players going forward on the wings.
> 
> JUST GOAT IT UP.


*No Alba?

Alves on the right wing would do them great but they won't play 3 at the back with no wing backs. They need Alves and Alba bombing past the wingers to get through anyway. Tello is a must. If he doesn't start out wide then Milan are through. I'd keep Villa on the bench unless Messi plays on the right of the 3 and use him as an impact sub. Milan will score though. Barca will concede at the best of times, let along playing a half decent team when they're leaving themselves open on the break. *


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Seabs said:


> *No Alba?
> 
> Alves on the right wing would do them great but they won't play 3 at the back with no wing backs. They need Alves and Alba bombing past the wingers to get through anyway. Tello is a must. If he doesn't start out wide then Milan are through. I'd keep Villa on the bench unless Messi plays on the right of the 3 and use him as an impact sub. Milan will score though. Barca will concede at the best of times, let along playing a half decent team when they're leaving themselves open on the break. *


100% sure Alba will play now that Puyi is out. 

I don't know about the line-up now. Xavi is apparently fit too, but it would be a big risk playing him. 

The whole thing is looking fucked for us...I honestly cannot see us advancing at all.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

If Milan can just not get caught up in that "mystique" that so many teams do when playing against a Barcelona or Spain (nationally). Most teams beat themselves when they play these teams... sometimes by trying to play the game the same way as Barca... we've seen how Barca can be beaten when people ignore the jibes and play "ugly football" (I wouldn't agree with the term myself...). Barca loses. 

It just boggles my mind how many teams drop their play style to try and play Barca/Spain's game... there is a definitive strategy to completely break down that style but instead, the teams want to out pretty Barca and end up losing. Hopefully Milan just stand firm, defend and counter, and let Barca pass prettily and then just do nothing with the ball.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

*I'd play Thiago over Xavi. Only downside is they can't afford one of Thiago's mistakes to cost them a goal on the break.*


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Still surprises me how many loyal Barca fans are here (despite not being Spanish) considering they've won so much over the years. I hope they go out to spice things up but that's just me, I hate when teams dominate for long periods.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Alves Pique Mascherano Alba - Xavi Busquets Iniesta - Pedro Messi Villa

FFUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK

MVP doe


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Yup, pretty much the expected line-up and should be more than enough to run over Meelan; 'specially as this is one of the rare occasions that Barca have their backs against the wall.

Some players got a nice rest on Saturday + doing it for Tito = Barca to take it comfortably, 4-0.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Visca Barca, time to kick some Italian-ass tonight


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I always used to get a sigh of relief whenever I saw MVP up front and BIX in midfield.

But Pedro has been terrible and Xavi is barely fit. 

I'm definitely worried.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

*Are they just afraid of trying something new? Milan are scoring and unless Milan crumble at the back I don't see that team scoring 4 goals. *


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Seabs said:


> *Are they just afraid of trying something new? Milan are scoring and unless Milan crumble at the back I don't see that team scoring 4 goals. *


It's the same line-up that was used against United in the CL final 2 years ago. :robben2

Minus Abidal for Alba of course.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

If Milan can do the same type of organized defense with pressure on every player for 90 minutes like they did in San Siro, I don't see a scenario that they're not doing it. They completely neutralized Messi the first time, and we already saw that Messi is almost half the player when he has that one man in Mexes in this case, marking him for 90 minutes. Along with that, Milan is worth at least one dangerous counter attack.

Do it Milan :mourinho


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Gonna be one of dem magical :messi nights hopefully


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



DwayneAustin said:


> Gonna be one of dem magical :messi nights hopefully


Na, the magic is happening tomorrow night when Arsenal put Bayern out. :robben2


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

COME ON. PLS.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Thats the Barca i want to see!!!!

REMONTADA!!!


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Time to make history:


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

THA GOOOOOOOOOATTT OMMMMMMFFGFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Perfect start for Barcelona.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

MESSI


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



DwayneAustin said:


> Had a dream last night that :messi scored 4 goals in a 4-0 win.
> 
> *GOATs gonna GOAT* :messi


:messi


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

THE GOAT!!!!!!!

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOLAZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOL GOL GOL GOL!!!


REMONTADA!!!!


----------



## Death Rider

Come on Milan!!!


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Messi is the "The Great One", fuck Dwayne


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

i havent seen barca play this well for a long time


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

HOLY FUCK


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

This could be a massacre


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

That was a clear penalty you stupid ref. Fuck you and your family


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Denied by ref and now by crossbar. Only a matter of time


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Another fucking bullshit from the referee a clear penalty Milan getting help since the first game


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

That was a clear PK btw.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



BANKSY said:


> This could be a massacre


It was always going to be a massacre.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Milan is playing stupid... any team that couldn't take advantage of this mess would be a joke. Some of the most lazy ass passing and just lazy play in general. It's like they don't want to play.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Schalke take the lead against Gala, scramble from a corner fired into the net


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Joel said:


> Oh please :kobe
> 
> As soon as Liverpool has something to play for, you know the losses will roll in :terry


Couldn't let me dream for a bit could ya Joel :downing :terry1

So THE GOAT scored huh? still gonna go with a 2-1 win.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I see the Allegri Serie B mode showed up today.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Milan have settled down at least...


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Milan have settled down at least...


Still playing some lazy football... it's like they don't know what to do on the pitch.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Get the ball off Messi = Foul apparently.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Kabraxal said:


> Still playing some lazy football... it's like they don't know what to do on the pitch.


Yeah, their LB (Constant) has barely made a sucessful pass yet. Too many lazy or overhit passes from a couple of others.

El Shaarawy looks dangerous on the counter though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Need another goal before half here.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Sneijder so close to equalizing for Gala


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

HOLLLLLY FUCKKKKKK


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Niang hits the post on a one on one


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Dont kill yourself JUST YET EGame


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Horrible luck. Had to score.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



W0lf said:


> Yeah, their LB (Constant) has barely made a sucessful pass yet. Too many lazy or overhit passes from a couple of others.
> 
> El Shaarawy looks dangerous on the counter though.


If that one midfielder could lose the lead foot hammering the passes way too hard... this could be less hectic. God damn post.......


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Meant to be


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Tony Watt would of tucked that into the bottom corner


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Niang ya fuck!! finish that!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Niang bottled it!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

LIIIIIOONEELLL THE GOOOOOAT 

GOOOOOAALLLL 

GOOOOOOOAAAT

GOOOOOOAALLL

GOOOOOOAAAT

GOOOOOOAAALLL

GOOOAAAAAAAT


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

MESSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNew2

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

He's not human. There is no way he is.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Altintop scores for Galatasaray as well


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Well hot damn,Its 2-2


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

ya see what you do niang.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

BEST IN THE WOOOOOOOORLD. amazing


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Yup. Niang just cost Milan the tie.

Inevitable. Have Barca to win by 4 or more. Well on course at least.

Messi isn't real.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

GOAT


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

messsiiIIII, VISCA BARRCCAAAA, WE'RE GOING TO FACE PSG, WOOOO


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



DwayneAustin said:


> Had a dream last night that :messi scored 4 goals in a 4-0 win.
> 
> GOATs gonna GOAT :messi


Meant to be


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Great... and Milan is going to giftwrap this to them. This has nothing to do with Barcelona being that much better... but AC Milan playing like 3 year olds during their first time touching the balls.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Lionel Messi has destroyed the bus.Milan is so gonna get hammered


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Messi is just too damn good.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

I have £10 on Barcelona 4-0 (returns 120) and £10 on Messi hattrick (returns 100) after reading about DwayneAustins dream


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

GOAT MESSI GOAT MESSI GOAT MESSI GOAT MESSI!!!!!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

"Its a rivalry that seems to turn them both on"


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Cookie Monster said:


> I have £10 on Barcelona 4-0 (returns 120) and £10 on Messi hattrick (returns 100) after reading about DwayneAustins dream


Tony_Tornado has a formula but DwayneAustin has a dream :MLK


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

16th all time brace in the champions league. raul has 14.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Keep calm guys, this could be similar to Chelsea's SF match last season.

:troll







Problem is, only The Blues could do that.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Gala have taken the lead...quite an impressive run and finish.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Abk™ said:


> Keep calm guys, this could be similar to Chelsea's SF match last season.
> 
> :troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, only The Blues could do that.


This is scaring the shit out of me right now lol. It's too many shades of the Chelsea


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



Cookie Monster said:


> I have £10 on Barcelona 4-0 (returns 120) and £10 on Messi hattrick (returns 100) after reading about DwayneAustins dream





danny_boy said:


> Tony_Tornado has a formula but DwayneAustin has a dream :MLK


:messi


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Messi on top form tonight. Both goals outstanding. 

That Niang chance would have put the game to bed for sure had he scored.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

In the last three seasons, Lionel Messi has scored 33 goals in 32 appearances in the Champions League. Phenomenon.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

All this proves is Barcelona really isn't that good and Milan needs someone to teach them fundamentals. If they just knew how to pass and not give up stupid balls all the time Barcelona might have to actually try. At least Bayern and Juve are probably eagerly awaiting handling Barcelona.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*

Our defence still looks shaky as fuck. Gonna need a 4 goals in this game I reckon.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - Tony Has a Formlula! - Joel can't s*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Messi on top form tonight. Both goals outstanding.
> 
> That Niang chance would have put the game to bed for sure had he scored.


It wouldn't have. It would have given them a chance.

Barca are scoring at least 3 and probably scoring 4/5/6.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

You do get a few gems on that BBC Live Score feed thing.

Alex Ray: "Why are Barca so good? I watched Wigan pass the ball around for 90 mins on sat, they're not best team in the world."


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

ITV in the nose bleed seats. Dixon forced to put on his glasses. :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Cookie Monster said:


> You do get a few gems on that BBC Live Score feed thing.
> 
> Alex Ray: "Why are Barca so good? I watched Wigan pass the ball around for 90 mins on sat, they're not best team in the world."


I'm pretty sure they pick out all the idiots that text in and only print those ones.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

How many pointless goals has Messi scored tonight, Irish Jet?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

OK so I try to avoid as much ITV analysis as humanly possible but forgot to turn over and I've seem that Lee Dixon has gone hipster

The Fuck ITV?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Joel said:


> How many pointless goals has Messi scored tonight, Irish Jet?


he's scored about 305 in his career. all pointless.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Bet the Ladbrokes Italian guy is feeling like a traitor promoting odds for Messi to score next.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

ITV are the worst. That is all.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

ITV presenters being jobbed out by not even getting seats and a table tonight. :vince3

Messi's 2nd was offside apparently?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



W0lf said:


> ITV presenters being jobbed out by not even getting seats and a table tonight. :vince3
> 
> Messi's 2nd was offside apparently?


Judging by the replay it was. :hmm:


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

If Milan hadn't given away the ball easily again, there would be no talk about that second goal... but they just can't play intelligently.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

lol at Mexes and Ambrosini 

dirty cunts


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

DAVVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID VILLLLLLLLLLA 

*GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS*
*GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS*
*GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS*
*GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS*
*GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS*
*GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS*
*GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS*
*GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS*
*GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

VILLA VILLA VILLA VILLA VILLA VILLA VILLA VILLA VILLAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Fuck can someone get Nitromalta back here for one night only :lmao


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Holy fucking shit,VILLA.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

well this ones over... time to watch gala/shalke


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Guess my dream was kinda wrong :yodawg 

:villa


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

BIG GAME DAVID VILLA


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Wouldn't mind a late Barca goal to make it 4-0 with Messi getting the hattrick :mark:


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

EGame's man. Great goal.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Villa! Nice pass from Xavi.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

They are acting like Barcalona are gods... how can you not lead like this when Milan gives them ball so damn easily. This is less about Barcelona being anything and more about how piss poor Milan is playing. Literally, you play against a highschool team in the US like this you will get handled... this is pathetic.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I honestly though Barca would get eliminated,They're proving me wrong.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Kabraxal said:


> They are acting like Barcalona are gods... how can you not lead like this when Milan gives them ball so damn easily. This is less about Barcelona being anything and more about how piss poor Milan is playing. Literally, you play against a highschool team in the US like this you will get handled... this is pathetic.


:lmao come on. try being more bitter. barca have been absolutely tremendous


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> I can see a lot of people are going be upset when Barcelona go through.


*awaits fallout*


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



93.20 said:


> :lmao come on. try being more bitter. barca have been absolutely tremendous


How hard is it to score when the other team is passing right to you.... come on. Be fucking objective. Milan keeps giving them the ball and leaving themselves out of position. I could have shots on goal if I kept getting the ball kicked right to my feet by the defense...


----------



## Shepard

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> *awaits fallout*


Just proving again you are THE RIGHT ONE


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Kabraxal said:


> How hard is it to score when the other team is passing right to you.... come on. Be fucking objective. Milan keeps giving them the ball and leaving themselves out of position. I could have shots on goal if I kept getting the ball kicked right to my feet by the defense...


im not the one who needs to be objective here.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Kabraxal said:


> How hard is it to score when the other team is passing right to you.... come on. Be fucking objective. Milan keeps giving them the ball and leaving themselves out of position. I could have shots on goal if I kept getting the ball kicked right to my feet by the defense...


Yeah there's a reason for that, it's called pressure.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Barca are pressing Milan out of the game. They have nobody to pass to .


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Kabraxal said:


> They are acting like Barcalona are gods... how can you not lead like this when Milan gives them ball so damn easily. This is less about Barcelona being anything and more about how piss poor Milan is playing. Literally, you play against a highschool team in the US like this you will get handled... this is pathetic.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

dirty Milan cunts.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Another disgusting game by a referee against Barca did this idiot forgot his yellow cards at his house?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



Joel said:


> *awaits fallout*


I'm only upset about Barca going through if there's a chance of playing them :fergie 

I don't dislike Barcelona, but I'm only ever excited watching them losing. Maybe its because they're the best team in the world, with some of the best players and a spectacular team chemistry, but I don't have that visceral enjoyment at watching them win. It's more like the way you'd admire a technically brilliant piece of art, its awe-inspiring but it doesn't move me.

They are stunning to watch, even a way off their top gear.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



93.20 said:


> im not the one who needs to be objective here.


So you are saying that Milan constantly putting the ball right at their opponenets feet with lazy passes and not paying attention to anything is all Barca... right.. so objective. But go ahead... slurp away at Barca for having to do nothing but get the ball passed to them by the other team. 

If you notice I am hammering Milan for playing one of the worst games of football I've ever seen. They have probably had more passes to the other team than between themselves.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Kabraxal said:


> So you are saying that Milan constantly putting the ball right at their opponenets feet with lazy passes and not paying attention to anything is all Barca... right.. so objective. But go ahead... slurp away at Barca for having to do nothing but get the ball passed to them by the other team.


REAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Death Rider

Barca are great but Milan have been utter shit as well.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Messi is brilliant, but I'm a bit bored of him dominating everyone. Still makes me go WTF every now and then though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Kabraxal said:


> So you are saying that Milan constantly putting the ball right at their opponenets feet with lazy passes and not paying attention to anything is all Barca... right.. so objective. But go ahead... slurp away at Barca for having to do nothing but get the ball passed to them by the other team.
> 
> If you notice I am hammering Milan for playing one of the worst games of football I've ever seen. They have probably had more passes to the other team than between themselves.


like i said, i dont need to be the one being objective.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



AlexHumph said:


> REAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Fuck sake am I the only one seeing constant lazy ass passing that either goes out of bounds or goes right to Barcelona... they are rarely even interceptions just a flat out terrible pass. My lord, I guess all it takes to be godly is the other team to gift wrap you the game. Seriously. 

How about that pass just a few moments ago? Gonna go "godly barca playing great!" when Milan just hit it right to him...


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Barcelona remind me of John Cena :cena


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Kabraxal said:


> Fuck sake am I the only one seeing constant lazy ass passing that either goes out of bounds or goes right to Barcelona... they are rarely even interceptions just a flat out terrible pass. My lord, I guess all it takes to be godly is the other team to gift wrap you the game. Seriously.
> 
> How about that pass just a few moments ago? Gonna go "godly barca playing great!" when Milan just hit it right to him...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Xavi is something else isn't he! Even when you know and it's blatantly obvious where he's passing you still can't get your leg out quick enough to intercept!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

BUT WHY TAKE OFF VILLA?!?!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

OMG BOJAN IS GONNA SCORE THE WINNER 

FUCK

It's written in the cosmos.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



EGame said:


> OMG BOJAN IS GONNA SCORE THE WINNER
> 
> FUCK
> 
> It's written in the cosmos.


More chance of Messi never scoring again in his career.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

what a block by Alba.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Great play by Bojan.


----------



## Death Rider

Really hoping for Milan to nick this even though they have been very poor


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

God this defence...


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

AC to score in the 90th Minute tbh


----------



## Death Rider

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> AC to score in the 90th Minute tbh


Just put a fiver on them to win to go through. I can see them nicking this


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Fucking hell I want Milan to score already! This is killing me!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Man just imagine how different things could have been if this had gone in


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

BARCA ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Barcalona should have gotten a PK right now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

ANDDDD ITSS OVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS**GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL GOAT OF GOATTTTTTTTTTTSSSS*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

what a fuckwhit Robinho is. why pass it there


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Every man forward, play it short. fpalm


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Never in doubt :mark:

Well done Cookie :mark:


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

does robinho even free kick


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

JORDIII ALBAAA


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Boy,Milan were just raped and Barcelona have been excellent tonight.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*WHERE ARE YOU FUCKING HATERS NOW? *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

THE GREAT ONES. THE GOATS. THE GOATING GOATS OF GOATVILLE

allegri got this wrong. milan were way too defensive. said they couldn't do it again like in the san siro. they didn't.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Wasn't quite a Messi hattrick and 4-0 but I've still won £120.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!*


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

And why didn't the ref make the Barca player back off on the kick? O right... it's Barca. What a shit game overall. 

Can't say Milan deserved anything by playing like 3 year olds. But Barca is going to be stomped in the next rounds... Bayern and Juve are simply better. Course, unlike Barca and Real.. both those teams have actual competition in their domestic league to worry about.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*OH LOOK NO UNITED FANS TALKING SHIT ITT RIGHT NOW. 

WHAT A SHOCK.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



93.20 said:


> THE GREAT ONES. THE GOATS. THE GOATING GOATS OF GOATVILLE


lol


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

If the finals end up to be Barca and Madrid I'm going to be cheering Barca. :messi


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

ITV making a big deal over Barca being the first team in the Champions League to overturn a 2-0 first leg loss, didn't Deportivo once overturn a 4-1 loss? Or is it just that this is the first time it has happened from 2-0 so they want to mention it? ep


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

^^^ Deportivo lost 3-0 or 3-1 to Milan 8 or so years ago. They turned it around by 4-0 in the second leg. And they still lost to Porto the next round. That was truly the most surprising CL semi-final ever.

Gotta give it to Barcelona. After a 2-0 loss in the first leg and being defeated by Real twice, they came back harder than ever tonight. Milan being terrible only helped things for them.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



EGame said:


> *OH LOOK NO UNITED FANS ITT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> WHAT A SHOCK.*


Barca just won me £50. Anyone who didn't see that coming, such as you, is an idiot.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:messi
*GREATEST OF ALL TIME*​


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Kabraxal said:


> And why didn't the ref make the Barca player back off on the kick? O right... it's Barca. What a shit game overall.
> 
> Can't say Milan deserved anything by playing like 3 year olds. But Barca is going to be stomped in the next rounds... Bayern and Juve are simply better. Course, unlike Barca and Real.. both those teams have actual competition in their domestic league to worry about.


And again


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Kabraxal said:


> And why didn't the ref make the Barca player back off on the kick? O right... it's Barca. What a shit game overall.
> 
> Can't say Milan deserved anything by playing like 3 year olds. But Barca is going to be stomped in the next rounds... Bayern and Juve are simply better. Course, unlike Barca and Real.. both those teams have actual competition in their domestic league to worry about.


All those years of Barca dominance have left a lot of emotional scars on a lot of people.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Irish Jet said:


> Barca just won me £50. Anyone who didn't see that coming, such as you, is an idiot.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Barca going for that hat trick of wembley final wins.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Cookie Monster said:


>


:yodawg


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Fantastic performance from Barca all round. Gotta give them that. Milan were below par though. Maybe Barca were just too good for them. The same tactics can't work away from home especially when it's at the Nou Camp where the atmosphere is on a completely different level.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

IM IN TEARS.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Schalke pushing and pushing and in the 95th minute, Gala on the break, 2-3.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

fuck,


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Cookie Monster said:


>


bama


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread*



EGame said:


> Bet you reps4life that Milan will score at the Nou Camp.


:jordan


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

MESSI IS GOD

With the ref against us in the 2 games Barca wins and shits on Milan so where are the butt hurt Chelsea fans? lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



EGame said:


>


Stop sucking Madrids dick ffs.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Ronaldo must be happy. Chance to own them in Europe aswell!


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

EGame's got a raging boner right now.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Oh what a shame, Milan didn't defend well tonight, Barca were brilliant though so credit to them.

On other news,	Galatasaray qualified by beating Schalke 3-2, interesting. Wasn't expecting that


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Messi's 2nd was offside.

UEFALONA~!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

niang missing an easy goal

UEFALONA

brother egame, bring it in lad. bring it in

:messi


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



zxLegionxz said:


> MESSI IS GOD
> 
> *With the ref against us* in the 2 games Barca wins and shits on Milan so where are the butt hurt Chelsea fans? lol


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Ref turned down a pelanty on Pedro 

UEFALONA 8*D


----------



## Green

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Barca are just class


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

After Barca win. 

-Mad United fans: Check
-People crying conspiracy: Check 
-People discrediting Barca's performance: Check
*
Nothing new here folks. *


----------



## Death Rider

Inistea should have been booked but barca deserve the win. Ac Milan really played poor though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

roura probably for the first time since he took over got it bang on. villa starting, messi out wider, allows messi more space, players leave villa, villa gets space, cycle repeats.

he should be playing as many games as possible.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Maybe Arsenal could get some motivation for what we have just witnessed tonight..........................


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Barca were unreal. God knows where that team has been recently. The early goal helped, what a goal by the way. Shows how ridiculous it has been that Villa has been getting such little time as well, what a finish for his goal. 

GOAT.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Maybe Arsenal could get some motivation for what we have just witnessed tonight..........................







lolnope enaldo


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Where's all these Barca love coming from? 

:jaydamn

Apart from a select few like Snrub, Joel and obviously EGame plus the new Barca fans on here, I thought everyone else wanted Milan to go through?


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Happy for Villa and hopefully he gets to start every Champions League game from now until the end, a player of his class is wasted on the bench.

GOAT Spanish striker, sorry Raul. :villa


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Only way Arsenal don't get a similar beating from Bayern is if Bayern get bored.

:wenger


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



T-C said:


> Barca were unreal. God knows where that team has been recently. The early goal helped, what a goal by the way. Shows how ridiculous it has been that Villa has been getting such little time as well, what a finish for his goal.
> 
> GOAT.


Read lots of rumours that there were meting between Xavi, Puyol and Valdes before this match. In addition, Tito talked to the entire team through the week. 

I wouldn't discredit it, we played like a completely different team. 

Xavi was really a different class today. 

MVP and BIX once again kill it. I don't know why we ever changed such a well functioning machine.


----------



## kingfunkel

Great planning by using Villa through the middle to push the defence deep and gives Messi space to play with. 

The away goal needs scraping, it was originally an incentive for the away team to attack but now they just play defensive at home and try nick an away goal. Just do away with it, it's now pointless since football has become more tactics and master planning than just trying to beat the opponent.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



AlexHumph said:


>




I guess Milan scoring in the first game after a clear Hand,not saying shit after a clear penalty against Pedro and letting Milan play dirty tonight really help Barcelona win


EDIT:










How can i forget this idiots lol balotelli big mouth shit skills


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Barca really put on a masterclass tonight. Milan had one big chance but other than that they didn't have an answer.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Shit skills? Hahahahaha that's funny. Balotelli has all the skill in the world to be one of the best, he's just too immature for his own good.

Anyways, Milan just looked quite awful today for the better part of 75-80 minutes. They chose to sit back and try to hold on to the 2-0 lead and it backfired horribly on them. I'll say it again, Messi is not human and there is nobody who will tell me differently after everything he has done.

Schalke bowing out surprised me, but I guess I should stop being so surprised at anything a Drogba-team can do.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Julian Draxler is a huge talent.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



EGame said:


> After Barca win.
> 
> -*Mad United fans*: Check
> -People crying conspiracy: Check
> -People discrediting Barca's performance: Check
> *
> Nothing new here folks. *


I'm a United fan and I'm not mad,At all.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Dortmund are the only team left that hasn't lost a match now Schalke are gone

Edit* Forgot about Juve :side:


----------



## RKing85

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Outstanding from Barcelona. I know they are one of the best teams in the world and nothing should really surprize me, but scoring 4 when you back is against the wall like that is just outstanding.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Well done Barca. Didn't think they would do it but when you have a player like Messi that only Pele before him can rival, then I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

So AC Milan went to the Camp Nou 4 - nothing...

:villa


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Hey we beat Schalke no love for us ? :batista3 :batista3 :batista3
I guess not.Lol jk. Well from now on it is free-roll.I won't be sad if we lose because I know the teams are pretty much a lot stronger than Galatasaray


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Masquerade said:


> Hey we beat Schalke no love for us ? :batista3 :batista3 :batista3
> I guess not.Lol jk. Well from now on it is free-roll.I won't be sad if we lose because I know the teams are pretty much a lot stronger than Galatasaray


You could get past the winner of Porto-Malaga if everyone stays fit and in form.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Hope to see Barca, Real, Bayern and Dortmund kept apart. Them four, in any combination would be some semi finals.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Hope to see Barca, Real, Bayern and Dortmund kept apart. Them four, in any combination would be some semi finals.


Agreed. Plus Real and Barca seem to have played each other a lot in the past month, so I'd rather not watch that again until at least the semis.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Masquerade said:


> Hey we beat Schalke no love for us ? :batista3 :batista3 :batista3
> I guess not.Lol jk. Well from now on it is free-roll.I won't be sad if we lose because I know the teams are pretty much a lot stronger than Galatasaray


I expected you to win. If you avoid the big 4 you could easily get to the semis.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I reckon we will get Dortmund/Barcelona. What a tie that would be.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Cookie Monster said:


> I reckon we will get Dortmund/Barcelona. What a tie that would be.


That would be great to see.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

The teams I would like to see in the semis are Juve, Dortmund Bayern and Real.

Juve facing Real in the semis would be fucking epic. Would love to see that


----------



## Biast

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:lmao at Barça fans going crazy about the victory. A team that has Niangy as their forward and Robinho and Bojan as their revulsives. It's a disgrace you lost 2-0 in Italy to such a pathetic squad!


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*Some incredible reactions in here refusing to give that Barca performance any praise.

Unreal from Barca. Team that good playing with that much passion and fight. Scary. Milan weren't great but most of that was from Barca's pressure on them. Chuffed for Villa. Dat reaction. Amazing. Best they've played all season, maybe since 10/11 season. Even Pique and Sanchez were playing well.

Imagine if Galatasary draw Porto or Malaga. Shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Biast said:


> :lmao at Barça fans going crazy about the victory. A team that has Niangy as their forward and Robinho and Bojan as their revulsives. It's a disgrace you lost 2-0 in Italy to such a pathetic squad!


judging by your sig you're an elitist in general so not even bothering with this bitter tripe.

barca were fantastic. milan were dire. all there is to it.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I can't make my mind up whether I'd like a Bayern/Barca final for the ultimate final or in the semi finals for two amazing legs of football.

Barca were class tonight, Milan were poor but that shouldn't be taken away from how good Barca were. There was some awful passing/attempted passing from Milan at times, for the second & third goals. The goals from Messi were of the highest order, first especially. Jordi Alba was an absolute beast and Villa took his goal magnificently. It would've been interesting had Niang not hit the post and made it 1-1. I said Barca would score soon after that and they did.

The best side went through and the one everyone will want to watch. Any combination of Barca, Real, Dortmund, Bayern & Juve in the last four would be fine by me. Malaga/Porto v Galatasary would just suck.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Forgot there was football tonight so I didn't present my formula's odds. Here are the formula's predictions for tomorrow's games:

*Malaga-Porto*
Advancing: Malaga (16-P)
Result: Porto:W-23%;D-4%;L-73%
*Arsenal-Bayern*
Advancing: Arsenal (4-X)
Result: Bayern:W-10%;D-13%;L-77%


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

How could Niang miss that chance

Even torres managed to score one on one vs Valdes

Oh the shame


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Abk™;15287426 said:


> Where's all these Barca love coming from?
> 
> :jaydamn
> 
> Apart from a select few like Snrub, Joel and obviously EGame plus the new Barca fans on here, I thought everyone else wanted Milan to go through?


I still hate Barcelona more than anything but I have to give them credit for how good they were today. I was almost too optimistic about their fall after the 2-0 as well as the back to back losses to Real. I just have to hope they get Juventus or Bayern for next round. Would also be sweet to beat them _again_ in another El Clásico battle but I'm a bit scared.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Milan fucked up immensely beyond belief

Gave iniesta and Messi way too much space and ive seen better passing on a playground

That first goal by messi and finish by Villa were something else....


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Who the fuck is Randy Marsh? A horny Rodney?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

i imagine this is what they meant


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*I read it as Rodney Marsh at first too. And then the second time too. Then I got confused and assumed it's an ironic joke at Joel's spelling ability. That's what I'm choosing to believe. 

The game wouldn't have changed if Niang had scored. Or the outcome. Barca would still be going for it and achieving the same outcome. Milan might have sat back more but it wouldn't have stopped them scoring 4 goals when Barca were pushing for goals like that.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Impossible to say what would have happened if Niang scored. Smallest thing can turn the tide of an entire game

Before Ramires scored his wonder goal, I was on the verge of hanging myself. And id imagine so were most of the Chelsea squad

Doesnt change how absolutely dire Milan were though


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

starting niang was just such a huge mistake.

i don't understand the thought complex. he's what, 18, 19? never scored for milan. in a big match, away from the san siro, against barcelona. yet robinho was fit. i know robinho was ordinary after coming on, but niang was just nowhere. laughably suggested he would start, didn't think it would actually happen, but it did and it cost them.

allegri playing pazzini the game before such a big game cost them too. he'd have finished that with easy, and would've caused masch/pique at least some problems.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Milan only have themselves (Robinho mostly) to blame for that 4th goal though. Why send your defenders/majority of midfield to the box and play it short? I mean come on, simple logic. fpalm

Reminds me of when the Euros when Schweinsteiger played it short against Italy with everyone (including Neuer) in the box, then the final whistle went. Utter stupidity, you really expect better at that level.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Choke2Death said:


> I still hate Barcelona more than anything but I have to give them credit for how good they were today. I was almost too optimistic about their fall after the 2-0 as well as the back to back losses to Real. I just have to hope they get Juventus or Bayern for next round. Would also be *sweet to beat them again in another El Clásico battle* but I'm a bit scared.




Tito is finally coming back in 2 games so its not gonna be that easy this time,even with that historic win today Barca made some horrible mistakes after those horrible substitutions that gave Milan the possession of the ball on the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



93.20 said:


> starting niang was just such a huge mistake.
> 
> i don't understand the thought complex. he's what, 18, 19? never scored for milan. in a big match, away from the san siro, against barcelona. yet robinho was fit. i know robinho was ordinary after coming on, but niang was just nowhere. laughably suggested he would start, didn't think it would actually happen, but it did and it cost them.
> 
> allegri playing pazzini the game before such a big game cost them too. he'd have finished that with easy, and would've caused masch/pique at least some problems.


Milan don't really care about this season, the league is gone and without their best striker I doubt they've invested too much hope in winning the CL, even with the win against Barca. Baltotelli, Niang and El Shaaraway are their future and they're all incredibly talented, it's a good experience for him. 

Robinho is a joke and wont be there next season.

Pazzini wouldn't have had the pace to get in that position.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*Robinho looked as though he wanted to put it in the box but the defenders were slow coming up and gestured for him to play it short, then got their wires crossed. Thought Niang looked decent tbf to him. Gamble playing him but he had some good touches and it's not like Milan created a ton of chances. Robinho probably wouldn't have had the pace to get that far away from the back line and who's to say anyone else would have finished it.

Edit: 2-0 up from the first leg and they weren't thinking about winning the tie but giving kids big match experience? :kobe*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Irish Jet said:


> Milan don't really care about this season, the league is gone and without their best striker I doubt they've invested too much hope in winning the CL, even with the win against Barca. Baltotelli, Niang and El Shaaraway are their future and they're all incredibly talented, it's a good experience for him.
> 
> Robinho is a joke and wont be there next season.
> 
> Pazzini wouldn't have had the pace to get in that position.


come on. i can buy this if it's a milan derby with the title gone, but this is the fucking champions league. you do whatever it takes to put your best 11 on the park. allegri played a strong 11 for a meaningless game and suffered for it. pazzini would've done a lot better than niang. if he was ever in that position, or a similar one, the likelihood of him choking is much less than niang.

they were 2-0 up, the favourites to go through and allegri thought 'lets get some kids some experience.' i have pretty big doubts about that.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Milan did pretty much every mistake in the book in the first 40 minutes. Mexes giving Messi too much space, Constant and Zapata consistently giving away balls with terrible passes and above all else, Niang missing what could have been the final nail. If he scores there, 40 minutes into the first half with 1-1, it would have done it. As I predicted:


Rock316AE said:


> Milan is worth at least one dangerous counter attack.


The moment they missed it, it was over. We also can't forget that Milan is a team that is built on future potential, it's a team that will peak 4-5 years from now(Huge potential with Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Boateng, Niang etc). The first game gave the illusion that they can do it because of their heroic performance but Barca are just on another level for now. 

Barca did what they know, the early goal was a perfect start. Still can't see them doing something this year as there are two better teams in Madrid and Bayern :robben2 :mourinho My money is still on Jose. 

For the second game, great to see DROGalatasaray going through. Hopefully they get Porto in the next round with a chance to an historic semi-final.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

QFs
Juve/Madrid
Barca/Dortmund
Bayern/Porto
Galatasaray/PSG

then

Bayern/PSG
Juve/Barca

then

Bayern/Barca


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Seabs said:


> *
> The game wouldn't have changed if Niang had scored. Or the outcome. Barca would still be going for it and achieving the same outcome. Milan might have sat back more but it wouldn't have stopped them scoring 4 goals when Barca were pushing for goals like that.*


Not for me. I think Milan always knew they would have to score 1 and were happy to send 4/5 forward on the break. Messi's second was a result of two Milan midfielders looking to counter, losing the ball and leaving Messi free in the hole.

Niang's shot goes in, Ambrosini never leaves the edge of the box and Barca's second doesn't happen - at least not in that fashion. Between 20-40 minutes, Milan were managing to mirror the flow of the first leg and Barca were being increasingly stifled. Milan manage to get in at 1-1 and I really don't see Barca coming through.

All hypothetical fun and games of course, I'd assume most people (me certainly included) are glad to see Barcelona qualify because of the plethora of possible dream ties in the next round. They really were excellent, particularly in the first 20 minutes of each half. Iniesta was sensational, he dribbles with close control at the speed that most footballers sprint without it.

Referee had a magnificent game, too. Think he got just about got everything spot on.



kingfunkel said:


> The away goal needs scraping, it was originally an incentive for the away team to attack but now they just play defensive at home and try nick an away goal. Just do away with it, it's now pointless since football has become more tactics and master planning than just trying to beat the opponent.


Agreed that attitudes towards going about a two-legged tie have changed, but the away goals rule is still necessary, IMO. If a home team wants to put 10 behind the ball to try to not concede an away goal, they're being punished by relinquishing home advantage. It's not perfect but at least it offers both teams a reason to go forward in the first leg.

Plus, what do you do about extra time without away goals? Teams in the quarters + semis are going to be punished by the luck of the draw, having to play an extra 30 minutes (where the legs are gone and you're going on adrenaline) away from home.


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Rock316AE said:


> Milan did pretty much every mistake in the book in the first 40 minutes. Mexes giving Messi too much space, Constant and Zapata consistently giving away balls with terrible passes and above all else, Niang missing what could have been the final nail. If he scores there, 40 minutes into the first half with 1-1, it would have done it. As I predicted:
> 
> 
> The moment they missed it, it was over. We also can't forget that Milan is a team that is built on future potential, it's a team that will peak 4-5 years from now. The first game gave the illusion that they can do it because of their heroic performance but Barca are just on another level for now.
> 
> Barca did what they know, the early goal was a perfect start. Still can't see them doing something this year as there are two better teams in Madrid and Bayern :robben2 :mourinho My money is still on Jose.
> 
> *For the second game, great to see DROGalatasaray going through. Hopefully they get Porto in the next round with a chance to an historic semi-final*.


What if I told you we got to that stage, facing Schalke without Drogba ? Or Wesley Sneijder ?
We have a good scorer who is tied with Ronaldo as goal leader as of late. We have a good goal keeper and or midfield is good. So, assuming Drogba did this is bullshit.

To the other guys/gals.. you are right. I hope we will face Porto. However since the beg. we have been so lucky with the draws so I think that our luck ran out. I think we will go against a big team this time.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Redead is right about the thread title. Randy Marsh blowing his load everywhere.



Abk™ said:


> Where's all these Barca love coming from?
> 
> :jaydamn
> 
> Apart from a select few like Snrub, Joel and obviously EGame plus the new Barca fans on here, I thought everyone else wanted Milan to go through?


I didn't have a preference. I just knew Barca were going through.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Hope to see Barca, Real, Bayern and Dortmund kept apart. Them four, in any combination would be some semi finals.


Juventus says hello


----------



## kingfunkel

Ciao  I wanna see Xavi v Pirlo again, with a side attraction of Marchisio v Iniesta sounds perfect <3


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

FORZA MILAN! HAHAHA!

Barca just never go away. Just too good!

Fantastic win for Gala as well. 

Shit getting serious now.


----------



## Josh

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

not surprising, though the way people were carrying on two weeks ago, you would have thought milan beat barca @ nou camp


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Bringing VILLA back into the avatar. After tonight, I think it's safe to say that VILLA should have an automatic starting position in the team. A lot of people will say that he was poor, but he was the reason why Messi and Don Andres were able to run rampant. The guy was dragging defenders left right and center allowing the rest of the forwards to destroy Milan. Classic goal as well, won us the tie. 

THE GOAT. THE LEGEND. DAVID VILLA.










I'm delighted with this performance, it was the wake up call that we needed. It's almost as if ep was on the sidelines. Incredible stuff. This is what Barca are like when they play with HEART and DESIRE. Something that was completely missing from the team the past 3 weeks. Glad we got the engine running again. Easily the best win in the past 2 seasons. 

*I want Madrid next round. I want THEM DEAD, I want to SLICE OPEN THEIR JUGULAR, then I want to BATHE IN THEIR BLOOD.*


----------



## kingfunkel

Agreed Egame, at the San Siro no one was pushing the line deep so that meant they could just sit and wait for Messi to try find the gap that wasn't there but with Villa pushing the defence back towards their own goal it created space for Messi/Iniesta/Xavi to find their passes.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Masquerade said:


> To the other guys/gals.. you are right. I hope we will face Porto. However since the beg. we have been so lucky with the draws so I think that our luck ran out. I think we will go against a big team this time.


Porto would destroy Galatasaray because this Porto team is every bit as good as the one AVB coached. Burak Yilmaz wouldn't stand a chance against a defensive line of Otamendi, Mangala, Alex Sandro and Danilo, who are all internationals for their respective countries. Plus world-class offensive talent like Joao Moutinho, Jackson Martinez, Lucho Gonzalez and James Rodriguez. I can see Porto beating everyone outside of Real Madrid, Barcelona and maybe Bayern.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



EGame said:


>


Dat passion :villa


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

One of the best strikers ever. THE GOAT VILLA, 

How good was that first goal that Messi scored? 










The amount of power, accuracy and curl he gets with five players surrounding him is surreal. It's a ridiculous goal.

Edit: 

THE WOAT


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

That was a brilliant performance by Barca, aided greatly by a self-destructing Milan. Messi, Villa, Iniesta, Xavi all turned up.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Anyone else notice what Sanchez did after the whistle was blown?

I mean he just kept continuing, past abiatti, and 'scored'. For a considerable while after the whistle. He even slowed down

Hell of a lot worse than what RVP did in the same fixture 2 years ago, and he got sent off!


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Messi GOATing it. Dam. 

Barcelona still in the race this year


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Incredible by Barca. Messi was sublime. Villa just showed why we should have bought him.

Juve, Dortmund, Barca, and Bayern in the semis for me. Dortmund/Juve and Bayern/Barca. But that special dude has his name already written on it. :jose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

what, his mutual release form from madrid?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Nah, the CL. He's winning it. I can feel it. That arrogance, that smirk, that charisma, and that CL.

I'd be glad if he doesn't, but Bayern and chokers, while Barca seem afraid of Madrid these days.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I'd love to see a 

Bayern/Barca
Juventus/Madrid 

semi


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Watch Barca get an easy draw now. :messi

I think there are quite a few teams that can knock them out though. It's not like a few seasons ago when they were clear favourites. Don't think Dortmund will stand a chance against them. You got Madrid, due to their recent surge in Classicos which if I'm correct have beaten Barca in four of their last six matches against them. The other two being a draw, and a lost which was overturned in the return leg anyway. You got Juve, dat defence and you have Bayern who are arguably the best all round team in the world atm.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I'd love Dortmund/Barca :agree:


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I originally wanted Barca to get eliminated, but now it's a good thing they stayed, sets up some great matches.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



> Fabianski
> Jenkinson - Koscielny - Vermaelen - Gibbs
> Coquelin - Ramsey - Rosicky
> Chamberlain - Giroud - Gervinho​


apparently that is the Arsenal team tonight.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*










gonna be a massacre.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

4-0 to Arsenal. Le Coq with all 4 goals. Deal with it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Nah, Gervinho hat trick.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Bayern to win 3-1 again. Shaqiri will score.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Redead said:


> Anyone else notice what Sanchez did after the whistle was blown?
> 
> I mean he just kept continuing, past abiatti, and 'scored'. For a considerable while after the whistle. He even slowed down
> 
> Hell of a lot worse than what RVP did in the same fixture 2 years ago, and he got sent off!


The main reason people get so mad at refereeing decisions is the lack of consistency. Forget, 'technically according to the rules the ref is allowed to interpret that as a card' or whatever people were saying last week, there needs to be a similar application of rules, at least through the same tournament.

If RVP deserved a card, so did Sanchez, and so do many, many players throughout the tournament. Fans get mad because then the sending off is unexpected, not because its not in the rules.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Prediction: 23-1 Bayern


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



EGame said:


> Prediction: 23-1 Bayern


:cool2

If that truly is the lineup, Arsenal will be torn a new LE ARSSHOLE.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I don't think Wenger's daft enough to rest Cazorla, Walcott, and Arteta. Wilshere and Pod are out, but I'd be very surprised if we throw in the towel before kick-off.


----------



## Mr Cook

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

That lineup doesn't look good. Well, apart from THE OX.

We have no chance tonight, but Wenger has to make it a bit of a spectacle and say we still have a chance, even if deep down he knows. Probably another 3-1 Bayern, I'd be happy with a draw at the Allianz to be honest, we blew it in the first leg.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Razor King said:


> I don't think Wenger's daft enough to rest Cazorla, Walcott, and Arteta. Wilshere and Pod are out, but I'd be very surprised if we throw in the towel before kick-off.


True.

There's no way he'd leave Carzola and Arteta out. Surely not?

:lol if he does though.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Would like Barca/Madrid in quarters and semi finals Barca/Dortmund and Juve/Bayern.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

no way that Arsenal line up is legit. No Cazorla, Mertesacker, Arteta or Walcott? Bullshit. Tho maybe Arsene figures Kos is better with a more mobile front line like Bayern has, as opposed to PER.

Porto will do Malaga by 2 goals also


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I'm suprised to see how many people are counting out Malaga. They are a good side.

I know Porto are also a good side in themselves, but the tie isn't one sided at all.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Arsenal squad to face Bayern without Walcott, Carzola, Wilshere, Per and Podolski? :lol

RIP Arsenal. Gonna get killed. 

:robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I really hope Shaqiri gets playing time tonight and DANTE returns.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Hope Arsenal's team doctor was aware of that team before they left London so he had time to pack a shitload of lube they're going to need for the ravaging they're going to get.

I can understand Wenger sees it is as practically impossible to go through and that Swansea away is the more important game, which it is if you assume they're out, but does he really need to rest so many players? If I was an Arsenal fan and paid to go over Munich to see that team I'd be pretty disgusted. At least most of the ones I've just seen on Sky Sports News aren't at all deluded as to what to expect tonight. Several saying 3-0 or 4-0 Bayern.

At least Wenger not going for it means I can put myself through the hell of watching Rovers/Millwall instead. That match on Sunday really should've been Once In A Lifetime.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Strong mentality by Arsene to field a weak team.

This is literally mission impossible and I would bet my life on it. 

If Arsenal win and advance I will suck my own dick (srs).


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I came in today knowing I had no hope, now with that lineup I won't even watch the game.

RAPEFESTS aren't very entertaining usually


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Arsenal has certainly fallen a long way since Henry left


----------



## Bel Air

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

If true, Arsene is clearly wanting to focus 100% on getting that 4th spot which is going to be hard as it is, if you actually managed to get past Bayern, it would tough and you would have more games to think about which could mess up your league form.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*Surely Arsenal wont play that team. Surely. It's an impossible task but you at least give it a go. This isn't the League Cup. There's a very small chance that if Bayern choke to death and Arsenal have all their luck in one game but you still have to start your best players.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Why would Arsenal not give it a chance? It only takes a red card for a Bayern player and suddenly it could be game on.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Bayern could play with 10 men and still win comfortably.

Edit: Damn Arsene dyed his hair. Looking good!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Well it would be 10 vs. 10 then if Ramsey is on the pitch.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

So Arsenal are effectively forfeiting the champions league tie to concentrate on qualifying for the champions league?

Arsene LeRusso:russo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



EGame said:


> Bayern could play with 10 men and still win comfortably.


True, but you never know.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

If that Arsenal team gets confirmed I'm betting my house on Bayern to win with Arsenal having a 3 goal lead.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Thing is, Arsenal with full strength would in my view have a good oppertunity to score a goal and open the tie up a bit with Schweinsteiger and the like out.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Cookie Monster said:


> Thing is, Arsenal with full strength would in my view have a good oppertunity to score a goal and open the tie up a bit with Schweinsteiger and the like out.


Arsenal could score for sure if they played full team but Bayern's misses are being overplayed. They missed Boateng & Badstuber first leg. Robben for Ribery doesn't make any difference, and the only difference is Schweinsteiger. Luiz Gustavo comes in for him and he's still a good player anyway.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Nige™ said:


> Arsenal could score for sure if they played full team but Bayern's misses are being overplayed. They missed Boateng & Badstuber first leg. Robben for Ribery doesn't make any difference, and the only difference is Schweinsteiger. Luiz Gustavo comes in for him and he's still a good player anyway.


I heard Schweinsteiger, Boateng, Robben and Ribery are all out. But Robben will probably end up playing. Bayern Munich are notorious bottlers, Arsenal get two goals and they'll win.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

The team will barely be any different to the first leg with the exception of Schweinsteiger. Bayern will be fine. They're a far better team this year though.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Arsenal missing Wilshere, Sagna, Podolski and Goalkeeper is much more of a blow than Bayern not having Schweinsteiger and Ribery.

That projected line-up has to be a hoax, though, Shirley. They've had a nice rest at the weekend and if the situation isn't improved after 60-minutes you can take key players off then, but at least roll the dice and give it a go. If you spend all season grinding just to qualify, at least see it out.

All it takes is Neuer to get sent off for taking down somebody through on goal in the first-half. The ball could fly in off Gervinho's nuts, Ramsey could score -anything can happen. It wont..but it could.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Nige™ said:


> The team will barely be any different to the first leg with the exception of Schweinsteiger. Bayern will be fine. They're a far better team this year though.


Still.

After last years fiasco with them bottling it at home to Chelsea and us missing out on Champions League there is no way I am counting my chickens. Arsenal could play there U18s tonight and I still wouldn't be confident. Fuck Bayern and there bottling mentality.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*Arsenal:*



> Fabianski - Jenkinson, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs - Rosicky, Arteta - Walcott, Cazorla, Ramsey - Giroud


*Bayern:
*


> Neuer, Lahm, Van Buyten, Dante, Alaba, Javi Martínez, Luiz Gustavo, Müller, Kroos, Robben, Mandzukic.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

1/200 to qualify Bayern and that's generous.

It's true that an early red card could change things, and that's why Wenger's got to at least have a go. We all know how good Bayern are and they're massive favourites, but two goals isn't huge. Chelsea were 2-0 down with 10 men in the Camp Nou last year. The impossible as it may seem is sometimes possible. You have to at least try. Arsenal's chances before kick off are probably better than Chelsea's were when they were 2-0 down in the Camp Nou.

*Edit:* Ramsey :lmao

What's Podolski done to piss Wenger off? He is fit right? I'd have him over Giroud all day long, and out wide ahead of that joke Ramsey.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Apparently Vermealen isn't starting at all.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Stronger Arsenal team than I expected after hearing all the rumours of Wenger putting out a weak team.

Bayern 2-0 Arsenal


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Apparently, Szezsney has said he can't cope playing every game! Disgrace if true.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Gibbs being back is going to be the only positive about tonight.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Apparently he has a bad back after picking the ball out of the net all the time/


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



AlexHumph said:


> Gibbs being back is going to be the only positive about tonight.


Who will be going back to left back when he's fully fit? Will he take Monreals place or will Arsenal continue to play Monreal? Competition is good to have though.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Cookie Monster said:


> Apparently, Szezsney has said he can't cope playing every game! Disgrace if true.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Its time.....to face......the Munich


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Lehman burying his old team ique2


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I can't see Bayern win tonight, neither Arsenal. 1-1 is my prediction


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

LOL @ Wengy for choosing FLOPIANSKI.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

GIROUD GOAT 

WENGY PLZ


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

GOATROUD!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

3 minutes! 

Game on..


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

THE COMEBACK


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Oh Shit... well there goes my 8-0 Bayern Prediction


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

would lol if Bayern bottled it again.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Not sure who I am going for in this tie but :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Wish I threw on a couple of quid on Arsenal at 8/1 tonight for my 'what the fuck are you doing wasting money' kind of bet. 

Bayern will score this game so Arsenal will need to keep improving on this start.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Id lol if Arsenal win. Would be just like last year when they went out to AC


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Did Bayern grease their pitch? the players are slipping like they're on ice.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Mikel Arteta you beautiful man <3


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



EGame said:


> Did Bayern grease their pitch? the players are slipping like they're on ice.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Kroos is running this game.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

FUTURE GOAT CARL JENKINSON

WORLD CLASS DEFENDING.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Robben? JENKINSON says fuck that :kobe


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Bayern looking very beatable right now. 

DO IT ARSENAL. DO IT.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Per thinks this is an international game

why else would he keep passing the ball to muller and kroos?


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I don't know wither I should cheer Arsenal for being an English team or to cheer for Bayern for being fucking amazing,I'm probably leaning towards Bayern.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

God this game sucks.

Niether team can get anything flowing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

im with egame

we need a red card to make shit exciting


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

If Arsenal can get one more before 60-70 minutes, this can be interesting. Looking good right now, surprisingly Bayern didn't have any significant attempt so far, although they're calm and organized as usual.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Malaga scores, lolporto.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Early goal this half from either side will open it up hopefully.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

We really need to stop giving the ball away as soon as we get forward.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

ISCO DISCO


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Cookie Monster said:


> Apparently, Szezsney has said he can't cope playing every game! Disgrace if true.


You've just made that up. Either that or you're buying into a BS twitter rumour. You're obsession with criticising Arsenal is beyond pathetic. It doesn't make you a better Spurs fan to constantly rag on Arsenal. It just makes you look like an irrational, racist cunt.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Gandhi said:


> I don't know wither I should cheer Arsenal for being an English team or to cheer for Bayern for being fucking amazing,I'm probably leaning towards Bayern.


How is Bayern being fucking amazing today? Probably the worst game this year. Arsenal could win this one, but by one goal at most... Malaga vs Porto was quite nice, the ref is a mess but the game is ok, Saviola's goal should've counted though...


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Sleeper said:


> You've just made that up. Either that or you're buying into a BS twitter rumour. You're obsession with criticising Arsenal is beyond pathetic. It doesn't make you a better Spurs fan to constantly rag on Arsenal. It just makes you look like an irrational, racist *cunt*.


Don't make me have to pull out the hammer. You know the rules.


----------



## kingfunkel

Wouldn't that be something if Malaga go onto win the champions league but can't defend it. Isco <3


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Sleeper said:


> You've just made that up. Either that or you're buying into a BS twitter rumour. You're obsession with criticising Arsenal is beyond pathetic. It doesn't make you a better Spurs fan to constantly rag on Arsenal. It just makes you look like an irrational, *racist cunt*.


Do you know what the the word 'racist' means? :kobe


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

LMAO Giroud.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Giroud :terry


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

This match is the WOAT.


----------



## kingfunkel

What is Wenger doing let Santi roam also Ramsey has went backwards massively, he's no Edu


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I would give up a lot to have Mario Gomez's looks. 

Handsome as fuck. Panties must drop everywhere he goes.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 

BETTER THAN MESSI AND RONALDO


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Great flick from Muller.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

BIG GAME :robben2


----------



## Shepard

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:robben2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



EGame said:


> I would give up a lot to have Mario Gomez's looks.
> 
> Handsome as fuck. Panties must drop everywhere he goes.


Arteta >>> Gomez 

:yum:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

oh dear lord robben

wow


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

That right there is the difference. Robben refuses to use his right foot when it would have suited the situation better, on the other hand, Downing would have used his right AND megsed the keeper.

:robben2


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*:robben2 has little to grin about with this performance*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Safe to say someone will be shipped out in Summer

Wonder who would buy him


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

inb4 Gervinho miss


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Walcott subbed off :kenny


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

GOMEZ.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

HAHA Robben is so out once Pep takes over.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*SO BAD :robben2

Dat German atmosphere :datass*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Is it like a UEFA tradition to book Arsenal players after they kick the ball after the whistle blows?

Gervinho is all like, "YOU THINK ROBBEN CAN MISS? I'LL SHOW YOU WHO THE TRUE GOAT OF MISSING IS"


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

sorry for the multi post


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

MALAGA looking good to go through now.

Arsenal have another goal in them imo.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

GOATVINHO SO CLOSE


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*Gervinho wit dat turn :datass*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Gervinho's got skill, he tends to create things but his finishing is the problem.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I told you that you shouldn't count Malaga out.

Come on Bayern!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

lol Bayern. 

Horrendous display today.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*Yellow card for a high boot? :downing*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

The Robben vs Gervinho contest is much more interesting than Arsenal vs Bayern :robben2

Still like Robben, would welcome him back home next year along with Jose(Hopefully :jose)


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

OMMMFFFFGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

YEEEEEES COME ON! :neuer


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Oh shit


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

GET STUCK IN LADS


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

OH BOY


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

ONE MORE!


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*Oh shit.

GET STUCK IN LADS*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Typical Neuer cheating as usual.


----------



## kingfunkel

Well that's set a cat among the pigeons!!!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Well, well...


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

BOTTLERS Munich. What a shame. Game ON!!!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Bayern should be down to 10 men as well after that high boot. :darren


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Destiny said:


> Arsenal have another goal in them imo.


Told you so.

LOLBAYERN!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

FUCKING BARCELONA Arsenal????? What?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Robben all time GOAT choker if Arsenal get through. :robben


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Quoting this for future use

:wenger




EGame said:


> Strong mentality by Arsene to field a weak team.
> 
> This is literally mission impossible and I would bet my life on it.
> 
> If Arsenal win and advance I will suck my own dick (srs).


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL
LOL LOL Bayern LOL LOL
LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

How many yellow cards have there been in this match?


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Get Arteta off. Disgraceful free kick.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

how didnt Neuer get booked there after the goal but Koscielny did


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Redead said:


> Quoting this for future use
> 
> :wenger


:delrio

Knowing E-Game. He actually would do it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Arteta has lost the game for Arsenal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

WTF is Arteta doing


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Arteta u idiot.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Arteta WOATing up the place :wenger


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Arsenal, masters of winning and scoring when it doesnt matter 

:wenger


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

lol @ that Robben dive.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Malaga wins, Porto's out.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Arteta has just committed 3 fouls in 2 minutes, how has he not been booked for persistent fouling?


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Arteta :lmao must have been paid off handsomly before the game


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Redead said:


> Arsenal, masters of winning and scoring when it doesnt matter
> 
> :wenger


Nah thats our title. Has been for at least 4 years running

lolarsenal 

http://www.sincearsenallastwonatrophy.co.uk/


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Fuck Arteta. He fucked up 3 times in a fucking row in stoppage time.

Bayern are bottlers too. Anoyone who thinks them or Germany can win anything are not just deluded, but very high.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Fucking ridiculous by Arteta, at least why finally put in a good defensive performance for once which we can take a lot from.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Thee Brain said:


> Malaga wins, Porto's out.





Tony Tornado said:


> Forgot there was football tonight so I didn't present my formula's odds. Here are the formula's predictions for tomorrow's games:
> 
> *Malaga-Porto*
> Advancing: Porto (16-P)
> Result: Porto:W-23%;D-73%;L-4%


Tony's formula failed him. A truly sad day.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

That was close. Arteta ruined any momentum they could create in the last 5 minutes. :lmao at Robben jumping.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Fair play to Arsenal, better to go out this way, showing some pride rather than sending a jobber team and getting embarrassed.



Tony Tornado said:


> Forgot there was football tonight so I didn't present my formula's odds. Here are the formula's predictions for tomorrow's games:
> 
> *Malaga-Porto*
> *Advancing: Porto* (16-P)
> Result: Porto:W-23%;D-73%;L-4%


:torres


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Had Bayern faced a top team they would have been fucked in the ass HARD. 

Lmao @ losing 2-0 at home.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Joel said:


> Fuck Arteta. He fucked up 3 times in a fucking row in stoppage time.
> 
> Bayern are bottlers too. Anoyone who thinks them or Germany can win anything are not just deluded, but very high.


Dortmund can

Its the polish players

Polish players are winners


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I HATE FOOTBALL. HATE IT I TELL YOU.

Thank God we got through, this better serve as a wake up call to not relax and take every opponent seriously. Props to Arsenal for a majestic performance and nearly making me drive a knife through my heart.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Btw Arsenal should be very proud of their display tonight. Perfect tactics. Breaking down the Bayern defence is a hard enough task. Managing to score 2 goals and keeping a clean sheet is great stuff really.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Arteta is GOAT


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Great performance from Arsenal. I thought they would get crushed before the game. Shows how vulnerable Bayern can be. Suspect defence letting in sloppy goals. In the end the better team lost. Goodnight sweet Arsenal. Tremendous effort that can't be undermined.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

What a cowardly display by Bayern. I'm not going to say anything silly like we deserved to go through, because we weren't good at all really. It was a mediocre display by us but an even worse display by Bayern. They very nearly shot themselves in the foot by playing too passively and just went through the motions. While the game had a very different complexion to the Final against Chelsea (because we actually played some football), I can see the comparison, because in that game, Bayern got a lead, thought they had it wrapped up, and then just stopped playing. I hope when Guardiola comes in he roasts their balls for that effort, because it's disgraceful for a big club to play like that on the grand stage of the Champions League.

Also, it's worth noting that the refereeing team had a bit of a shocker. I counted over 10 mistakes in the second half alone. The ref blow up far too often, and was giving yellows away for nothing. There were a couple of dodgy offside decisions too. I'm not suggesting at all the ref cost us the game (because I'm not irrational like Chelsea fans), but I do think UEFA really need to look into the quality of refereeing in the Champions League, because the competition really deserves better. I look at the general standard of refereeing in Spain, England, and Germany, and I find it's better and much more consistent in those individual leagues than it is in the Champions League, and that is a pretty big problem considering the CL is meant to have the best officials from all around Europe, which is just something I'm not seeing.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Bayern almost bottling it again. Expecting another flop from them now in the later stages.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Joel said:


> Fuck Arteta. He fucked up 3 times in a fucking row in stoppage time.
> 
> *Bayern are bottlers too. Anoyone who thinks them or Germany can win anything are not just deluded, but very high.*


Dortmund will win it :cool2


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Well to be fair Bayern has been doing really well this season (REALLY WELL) but they haven't had any decent opponents yet (except maybe a domestic battle against Dortmund). Arsenal is a mess this year and if they manage to win at Allianz 2:0 then dem fans better not get delusional cause the UCL trophy is still miles away...


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*Bayern lol. Even the fans didn't give a shit. 

:wilkins at :robben2*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Robben 2 anzhi in summer

no pressure there


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

There is no way Pep will keep Robben. 

That was pathetic.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Shreeves being a cunt again by slipping in the trophy drought as quickly as he could in the interview. :lmao

Always has to spoil the fun, Mr Shit on the parade.


----------



## kingfunkel

What's going on with Jenkinson's ear?


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



WWCturbo said:


> Well to be fair Bayern has been doing really well this season (REALLY WELL) but they haven't had any decent opponents yet (except maybe a domestic battle against Dortmund). Arsenal is a mess this year and if they manage to win at Allianz 2:0 then dem fans better not get delusional cause the UCL trophy is still miles away...


Haven't faced any decent opponents :lol Ignorance at it's best


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Evil Barca or Madrid will win it, but only because they hog all the La Liga tv money and there's no BRAVE Chelsea this time to stop them with their hard earned honest money. :torres


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Eamonn Dunphy :buried Bayern and the Premierleague here on Irish TV :lol

Ribery is a "bench player" and Martinez is a "donkey" ep


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Want a Dortmund win.

ROLLS REUS


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

ribery is good but hes no HENDO


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



W0lf said:


> Shreeves being a cunt again by slipping in the trophy drought as quickly as he could in the interview. :lmao
> 
> Always has to spoil the fun, Mr Shit on the parade.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



BANKSY said:


> Want a Dortmund win.
> 
> ROLLS REUS


Rolls Reus will single handidly win Dortmund the Champions League :reus2

Messi who? :messi


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



DwayneAustin said:


> Eamonn Dunphy :buried Bayern and the Premierleague here on Irish TV :lol
> 
> Ribery is a "bench player" and Martinez is a "donkey" ep


I usually hate Eamonn Dunphy (and I don't for a second think he actually believes everything he says, he just does it for reaction, but I actually agree with him on both those sentiments). Bayern were pathetic this game, and the Premier Leagues sides have been pathetic in Europe this season, which goes to show the quality of the league isn't as high as Sky and the like would like people to believe.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I'd love to see Barca/Dortmund and Juve/Real in the next round. Those would be mouth-watering.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Sleeper said:


> I usually hate Eamonn Dunphy (and I don't for a second think he actually believes everything he says, he just does it for reaction, but I actually agree with him on both those sentiments). Bayern were pathetic this game, and the Premier Leagues sides have been pathetic in Europe this season, which goes to show the quality of the league isn't as high as Sky and the like would like people to believe.


You think Javi Martinez is a donkey?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



WOOLCOCK said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Very unlucky from Arsenal.

Like I said though, Bayern are the biggest bottlers in Europe and after the final in May I knew I wasn't going to count my chickens tonight, mentally they are moronic; they could buy all of Barcelona FC and not win. Even on the international stage Germany are becoming more and more talented yet mentally weaker at the same time as proven with the finals and semi finals they have failed to win.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Sleeper said:


> I usually hate Eamonn Dunphy (and I don't for a second think he actually believes everything he says, he just does it for reaction, but I actually agree with him on both those sentiments). Bayern were pathetic this game, and the Premier Leagues sides have been pathetic in Europe this season, which goes to show the quality of the league isn't as high as Sky and the like would like people to believe.


He's fun to listen to, but he really does say some crazy stuff. A few minutes ago he just said that Brazil have ZERO players that any club would covet, Argentina have only ONE :messi and England have ZERO too.

Probably brings in dem ratings though I guess :vince2


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Repeat of the 97 final plz.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



nazzac said:


> Haven't faced any decent opponents :lol Ignorance at it's best


Name some... excluding the already mentioned Dortmund. Who else did Bayern beat from the top level clubs?


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

What's Banana's problem with Chelsea? I mean seriously. C'mon why so bitter about another team's success LAST season? Move on.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Barcelona vs. Galatasaray
Real Madrid vs. Juventus
Malaga vs. Dortmund
Bayern Munich vs. PSG

My predictions.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



WWCturbo said:


> Name some... excluding the already mentioned Dortmund. Who else did Bayern beat from the top level clubs?


Schalke, who are a better team than Arsenal for starters.

You said they haven't played any decent opponents, when there are a lot of 'decent' teams in the Bundesliga and in Europe.

I admit they haven't beat any top level sides apart from BVB, but then again you didn't say that. You said they haven't beat any decent sides which is disrespectful to the Bundesliga.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*Predictions:*

Barcelona vs Real Madrid (come on, you _know_ they're going to face each other again.)
Dortmund vs Malaga
Juventus vs PSG
Bayern vs Galatasary


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Barca vs Madrid 
Bayern vs PSG
Dortmund vs Galatasaray
Malaga vs Juve


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Watch Barca get an easy draw come Friday. Malaga or Gala.

My predictions

Barca vs Dortmund
Madrid vs PSG
Juventus vs Gala
Bayern vs Malaga

Waiting for THE RIGHT ONE's prediction :terry

Anyone who predicts correctly is officially the Right One.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Just as I predicted


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Abk™ said:


> Watch Barca get an easy draw come Friday. Malaga or Gala.
> 
> My predictions
> 
> Barca vs Dortmund
> Madrid vs PSG
> Juventus vs Gala
> Bayern vs Malaga
> 
> Waiting for THE RIGHT ONE's prediction :terry
> 
> Anyone who predicts correctly is officially the Right One.


I wouldnt call a team with DROGBA on it 'easy' for Barca


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Last edited by Tony Tornado : Today at 10:21 PM


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



T-C said:


> You think Javi Martinez is a donkey?


I didn't know he said that. I just thought he was burying Bayern in general.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Just so you know, it says when you edit your post.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

What I think:
Barca v Galatasary
Real v Juve
Bayern v Dortmund
PSG v Malaga

What I want:
Barca v Juve
Real v PSG
Dortmund v Malaga
Galatasary v Bayern


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Nige™ said:


> What I think:
> Barca v Galatasary
> Real v Juve
> Bayern v Dortmund
> PSG v Malaga
> 
> What I want:
> *Barca v Juve
> Real v PSG
> Dortmund v Malaga
> Galatasary v Bayern*


I'd mark for these


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Tony Tornado said:


> Just as I predicted


:bosh

The hell? You predicted Porto going through.



ROUSEY said:


> Last edited by Tony Tornado : Today at 10:21 PM


He edited it? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao. This guy is comedy gold.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Forgive me for nitpicking, but what's the point of saying what you think will happen in a random draw? That seems redundant. It's the equivalent of me saying I think next week's lotto nubers will be 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6, etc. Or are you suggesting that the draw isn't necessarily random? If so, that's something I can get on board with. I'm not completely sold on the idea, yet, but I'm growing more suspicious of UEFA due to various coincidences (such as a practice draw being identical to the actual draw which has a less than 1 in 2 million chance of occurring), as well as a time when someone on the internet once predicted the exact draw a day ahead of time too, which had a a similar 1 in 2 million chance. If I could find a clear motive for why UEFA would want to rig the draw, then I would be more concrete in my certainty, but until then, I'll just be suspicious. I know some people are going to suggest they want to give Barcelona/other big clubs an easy ride to the latter stages (UEFAlona har har), but I haven't seen any clear pattern that would suggest that yet.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

William Hill actually say the odds of the Champions League draw being the same as the rehearsal is only 1679-1


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Tony Tornado said:


> Porto would destroy Galatasaray because this Porto team is every bit as good as the one AVB coached. Burak Yilmaz wouldn't stand a chance against a defensive line of Otamendi, Mangala, Alex Sandro and Danilo, who are all internationals for their respective countries. Plus world-class offensive talent like Joao Moutinho, Jackson Martinez, Lucho Gonzalez and James Rodriguez. I can see Porto beating everyone outside of Real Madrid, Barcelona and maybe Bayern.



LAWL.
I was waiting for the match so I wouldn't have to write a reply. So Malaga wins against Porto who could beat everybody and destroy Galatasaray easily ? HAHAHA
I am just hoping for Malaga so we can go to semi-finals.
Sad for Arsenal tho.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Fucking Tony :lmao brilliant stuff


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I think we used our luck but for the last time PLEASE GIVE US MALAGA JESUS MOHAMMED MOSES CHRIST


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



> William Hill actually say the odds of the Champions League draw being the same as the rehearsal is only 1679-1


I assume they are just the odds they were offering themselves. I must admit, I haven't actually figured it out myself as it would be too complicated with the rules regarding the draw (teams can't play teams from the same country in the round of 16, etc.), but I'm telling you with absolute certainty, that figure of 1 in 1680 is not correct. I must admit I did read that 1 in 2 million chance on a probably less than reputable website, and that figure may be as off as the 1 in 1680 figure. But I'm sure that 1 in 1680 isn't right. When you think about it, if you flip 8 coins, there is a 1 in 256 chance of all of the being heads (0.5 to the power of 8). So if you take just the home and away order of each tie, into account, and not which teams play who, that is already a 1 in 256 chance of being right, so that leaves only a 1 in 6 chance left for which team plays who, which is pretty obviously not correct

EDIT - btw the source for the 1 in 2 million: http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/cham...s-of-that-happening-about-1-in-2-million.html

So even if that figure isn't right, I'm fairly certain that at the very least it would have been a 1 in 100,000 chance.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

In regards to people predicting, I think it's more at what we'd like to see. Of course you could give us your predictions on the lottery numbers but they are more likely to be the numbers you have won't they 

I personally want a Dortmund/Barcelona or Dortmund/Real Madrid final as I think they'll both be brilliant matches and I want to see Dortmund winning it. We already did get Dortmund/Madrid twice in the group stages however and both were crackers which is why I sort of want something different in the final.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Prediction:

Madrid/Juve 
Barca/Dortmund
Bayern/PSG 
Galatasaray/Malaga 

What I want to see is Bayern/Barca.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Arsenal was so brilliant today. Just so proud of the effort, and how BRAVE they were. Such a valiant effort. It's going to be our last CL game for a long time. I'm guessing at least two years, who knows...maybe longer. 

But back to today, just immense. That defense performance was something you dream of. Great high pressure, solid composure on the back, superb organization. I could rave about the backline for hours. Kos and Per were amazing. And for all the angst that Jenkinson has got over the several months, he's turned into quite a tidy defender. Just need to improve his attack. 

Offensively, we left something to be desired. Rosicky wasn't good, outside of the opening goal. Felt like Ramsey should have stayed on, and Rosicky should have been subbed off. I also wonder why Arsene waited so long for subs. We had a goal to play with. Bayern scoring wouldn't have changed our objective.

That offside call on Theo in the 55th minute was bullshit. He was onside. Huge blown call there.

Ah well. Goodbye champions league. Hopefully we'll return with a club capable of winning it all.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Ban Tony imo for posting false info. My prediction for the rest of the CL:

Madrid vs Gala
Barca vs PSG
Dortmund vs Malaga 
Bayern vs Juve

semis

Madrid vs Dortmund
Barca vs Juve

Final

Madrid vs Barca with Man City running in to make it a triple threat as Kiz has predicted. :darkbarry


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I can not believe, FCPorto is out


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

BRACE Arsenal go out on away goals. The headline on BBC.

Just imagine they had BRAVE Weimann or BRAVE Benteke, they'd have won 0-6.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

lol @ the secret factor in Tony's formula being 'hindsight'

:drake1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I see Arsenal missed Wilshere today. That world class ability.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



ROUSEY said:


> Just so you know, it says when you edit your post.


No shit. 

I'm sure some people got some laughs out of it and that's all I could ask for. The formula bit is done and it was quite enjoyable for me while it lasted.

Very nice meeting all of you. I'll go back to posting on the wrestling section now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Seems that Bayern's kryptonite are headers in the 86' minute.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I don't get the issue with him, he does what he is paid to do.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Irish Jet said:


> BRAVE Arsenal go out on away goals. The headline on BBC.
> 
> Just imagine they had BRAVE Weimann or BRAVE Benteke, they'd have won 0-6.


Pricks better pay me some royalties from dat licence fee pot for that. Or sack Guy Mowbray and Alan Shearer.

Team ITV all the way :chiles

Oh yes the Adrian Chiles smiley is coming... *SOON*.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Oh yes the Adrian Chiles smiley is coming... *SOON*.


Don't let Adrian Chiles anywhere near this forum! Especially in smilie form.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

The horror...


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

English team falls short of making a comeback against Bayern. Woot? :robben2

Should've forced more corners :disdrogba:becks


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Didn't something like this happen to Arsenal last year?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

egame proves what we already knew.

that was a bullshit horrible call.

walcott finishes a goal there, and the 2nd half gets very intense.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

where was this bayern are shit logic a week ago?

they lost to bate don't forget. lol @ the overreaction in here. to be expected i guess.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

its ok

we shall all hop on the bayern bandwagon again when they win the next big game

and then back off soon after 

:robben


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



93.20 said:


> where was this bayern are shit logic a week ago?
> 
> they lost to bate don't forget. lol @ the overreaction in here. to be expected i guess.


 I don't recall anyone in this thread calling Bayern shit, maybe bottlers but not shit. Besides that they were definitely missing the influence from Schweini as well as an unexpectedly organized backline and a good game from Flapianski.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

they were missing SUPER Bastian.

grain of salt.

however, you have to wonder about their mentality after recent CLs campaigns.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> I don't recall anyone in this thread calling Bayern shit, maybe bottlers but not shit. Besides that they were definitely missing the influence from Schweini as well as an unexpectedly organized backline and a good game from Flapianski.


calling them bottlers is basically calling them shit. same difference.

the main point is the overreaction that because bayern lost 1 game, but STILL WENT THROUGH, dont forget that, they're finished, not going to win the tournament, etc etc. come on.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

They are bottlers

Only difference is Arsenal are even bigger bottlers :wenger

I mean how do you come within one goal of overturning a deficit two years in a row

Arsenal only seem to be able to win when there is almost nothing left to play for


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Bayern lost 2-0 at HOME though. So, for the so called NEW best team in the world, they should be prepared for the backlash. As for them missing Bastian, we were missing Wilshere, Podolski, and Sagna and had Aaron f'kin Ramsey on the pitch.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

it's one game.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

But that one game happens to be one of the biggest games of the season...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

They were missing the FRANCK.

Therefore you can't really judge them on how they played


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Razor King said:


> But that one game happens to be one of the biggest games of the season...


what, a game where they went in with 3 away goals? 72 hours ago it was the end of the barca era too.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Hank Scorpio said:


> They were missing the FRANCK.
> 
> Therefore you can't really judge them on how they played


Yeah, and Arsenal was playing with Wilshere, Podolski, and Sagna. Poor Bayern.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Mikey Damage said:


> egame proves what we already knew.
> 
> that was a bullshit horrible call.
> 
> walcott finishes a goal there, and the 2nd half gets very intense.


or Walcott does a Niang.




Razor King said:


> But that one game happens to be one of the biggest games of the season...


And they got through..


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

hoping for an END OF AN ERA match next week with Bayern vs Barca


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



93.20 said:


> what, a game where they went in with 3 away goals? 72 hours ago it was the end of the barca era too.


It was the second leg of the KO stages of the Champions League! At that stage, nobody takes anything lightly. If this was a small-time game for Bayern, they wouldn't have played their strongest available eleven.

The end of an era with Barca makes sense because Barca has an ERA of dominance behind them. Bayern doesn't. They're chokers. They haven't won the CL for nearly a decade and they're winning the League for the first time in 3 seasons this time. History isn't with Bayern as it is with Barca. You need to have an ERA behind you for it to have a possibility of ending.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Why you picking on Ramsey? He was fine. 

Bayern would be my 3rd choice. I'd take the Spanish giants over them. Juve, Dortmund, and Galatarsay (sp) would be compelling matchups. I'd think that a full-team Bayern would beat those three, but they'd be close matches.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

i never said bayern had an era. i was using the people declaring barca done as an example.

again, it's one game. they underperformed for one game. okay. onto the next one. i could understand this logic if arsenal had gotten through. they didn't. to declare this bayern team incapable off one leg of one game is just over reactionary and short sighted.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

simply put, without SUPER Bastian, Bayern can be GOTTEN TO.

He's obv the engine of the sports car.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Nobody is questioning Bayern's credentials. It's their mentality. The defeat has diminished Bayern's invincibility this season. When any team goes to the AA, they would have it in mind that Arsenal--the weakest English team in the CL--came out with a victory and a clean sheet.

As for the CL winners, I'd want Juventus or Dortmund to win it. It's unlikely though.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Mikey Damage said:


> Why you picking on Ramsey? He was fine.
> 
> Bayern would be my 3rd choice. I'd take the Spanish giants over them. Juve, Dortmund, and Galatarsay (sp) would be compelling matchups. I'd think that a full-team Bayern would beat those three, but they'd be close matches.


Ramsey was fine because he is so shit usually that an ordinary performance makes him look like Maradona in comparison. 

Rosicky was so poor, btw. Totally not in it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Lol at Neuer taking a page out of that cunt ballboy from Swansea.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

any team can have an off day though. we should've beaten madrid if it wasn't for a couple of mistakes. 2 mistakes, 2 goals.

just using this as an example and saying 'bayern will bottle it' is just presumptuous. they might well bottle it. they might well break the bottle and go on and win it. either scenario can play out. but i dont see how using just one leg where a team was up with 3 away goals is an indicator for what will happen next.

anyways, this is the best group of qf teams i can remember for a while. no massive weak link. maybe malaga but they've been amazingly plucky and deserve to be there. will be a couple of very big ties imo.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Surprised Malaga beat Porto, nothing wrong with them but really thought Porto would do the business.

tbf this was a Bayern without Ribery, Bastian, Badstuber, Boateng so not at full strength. Neuer being a prick too, refs really should be stopping that from happening, stupid time wasting tactic.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

^ Well the Arsenal players jumping all over him didn't help.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

WOw so many possible match ups, this one would be the best.

Dortmund/Malaga
Madrid/Juventus
Barca/Bayern
PSG/Galatasaray


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> ^ Well the Arsenal players jumping all over him didn't help.


They shouldn't have to do that, as I said it's time wasting and shouldn't be allowed, just let the Arsenal players take the ball back instead of trying to stall and causing mass drama like he did.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Can't wait for Friday. There will be goose bumps everywhere for the all the teams remaining during the draw.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Razor King said:


> Nobody is questioning Bayern's credentials. It's their mentality. The defeat has diminished Bayern's invincibility this season. When any team goes to the AA, they would have it in mind that Arsenal--the weakest English team in the CL--came out with a victory and a clean sheet.
> 
> As for the CL winners, I'd want Juventus or Dortmund to win it. It's unlikely though.


Dortmund or PSG winning it would be awesome.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



93.20 said:


> any team can have an off day though. we should've beaten madrid if it wasn't for a couple of mistakes. 2 mistakes, 2 goals.
> 
> just using this as an example and saying 'bayern will bottle it' is just presumptuous. they might well bottle it. they might well break the bottle and go on and win it. either scenario can play out. but i dont see how using just one leg where a team was up with 3 away goals is an indicator for what will happen next.
> 
> anyways, this is the best group of qf teams i can remember for a while. no massive weak link. maybe malaga but they've been amazingly plucky and deserve to be there. will be a couple of very big ties imo.


You're missing the point. People aren't calling Bayern bottlers based on this one result against Arsenal. Bayern have a history of bottling it. It's the history that's doing the talking. Bayern and Germany have a history of choking at the most crucial stages of big tournaments. Unless Bayern win the CL this season, it will be very tough for them to put a shut into those claims.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

^He's right. Germany and German Giants "Bayern" always flop in the finals. It's like a crucial modern football rule. If my dear "Arsenal" were to get in the finals and I could choose which opponent to face Barca or Bayern, I would immediately pick Bayern.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I don't think people are saying Bayern are lacking ability. Last night just showed they can still be mentally weak in big games.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



WWCturbo said:


> ^He's right. Germany and German Giants "Bayern" always flop in the finals. It's like a crucial modern football rule. If my dear "Arsenal" were to get in the finals and I could choose which opponent to face Barca or Bayern, I would immediately pick Bayern.


Champions League wins: Bayern Munich - 4 Barcelona - 4

Also be this logic Arsenal ALWAYS flop in the finals.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



SN0WMAN said:


> Champions League wins: Bayern Munich - 4 Barcelona - 4
> 
> Also be this logic Arsenal ALWAYS flop in the finals.


LOL it's not about the stats and it's not about Arsenal... My point was Bayern has been mentally weak in the finals and if my team were to face Bayern or Barca I'd pick Bayern, cause Barca still plays their game no matter whether it's a final or not. Bayern seems to have issues with psychological preparation before big games. Can you imagine Barca losing 2:0 at HOME to Arsenal, Chelski or let's say Porto? No, hell no, and I'm a Real & Arsenal fan... Bayern is a great club with great players but they simply lack something to become the best.


P.S. And about 4 and 4... Since the 2000-2001 season how many times did Bayern win? Oh yeah... 1. And how many times did Barca win? 3. 

How many times did Bayern reach the final? 3 (only once won)
How many times did Barca reach the final? 3 (all three times won).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Razor King said:


> You're missing the point. People aren't calling Bayern bottlers based on this one result against Arsenal. Bayern have a history of bottling it. It's the history that's doing the talking. Bayern and Germany have a history of choking at the most crucial stages of big tournaments. Unless Bayern win the CL this season, it will be very tough for them to put a shut into those claims.


you know you just changed the words of what i basically said in that 2nd paragraph right?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



WWCturbo said:


> ^He's right. Germany and German Giants "Bayern" *always *flop in the finals.


*always *

German runners up - 9 
Spanish runners up - 9


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

When is the draw? I'd love to see Madrid against Juventus. It would be an amazing tie.




SN0WMAN said:


> Champions League wins: Bayern Munich - 4 Barcelona - 4
> 
> Also be this logic Arsenal ALWAYS flop in the finals.


Always would be a harsh word, but in Europe, we've been in two and lost both, so as of now you could say that. But we've also won the FA Cup four times in the Wenger era and that's 4 times out of 5 times we've been in the Final. Not always, ah hah?




93.20 said:


> you know you just changed the words of what i basically said in that 2nd paragraph right?


Seems so, and yes, that's the thing. This Arsenal defeat is just a reaction. Nothing more.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Bayern are brilliant. One of the best of teams around.

But you cannot deny that this current crop are bottlers. But I'd like to see you try.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Joel said:


> Bayern are brilliant. One of the best of teams around.
> 
> But you cannot deny that this current crop are bottlers. But I'd like to see you try.


To be fair, Bayern pretty much tore Chelsea a new arsehole but just couldn't score because Cech, Cahill(DAT BRAVE Terry style blocking), and Cole were being BRAVE. Drogba gets a lot of the credit for the win and deservedly so but it was Cech who pretty much kept Chelsea in the game and won them the shootout. Still can't believe how he went the right way all the time.


----------



## Masquerade

MY PREDICTIONS: 
Galatasaray (goat) vs Malaga
Bayern vs Juventus
Real Madrid vs PSG
Barcelona vs Dortmund
These are true my people. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

When they do the draw tomorrow, do they do the draw for the semi-finals as well? I think they've done that the last few years.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

It would be hilarious if Malaga won it as they are not allowed to qualify for Europe next season


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

You think it's easy to play without your 2 best players ? Imagine Barcelona without Messi and Iniesta or Madrid without Ronaldo and Ozil. It's funny though, before the game everyone was on the Bayern bandwagon and now suddenly after the first loss in 2013 and 3rd in the season overall we're a shit, bottling team. It's great that the eventual loss came in this game, should wake us up and I will laugh once we eliminate whoever we get in the QFs and you all start praising the 'GOATZUKIC' and Ribery once again.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I still think Bayern will be tough to beat. Had that game with Arsenal last night just been a one-off I'm sure their tactics would have been hella different and they would have played much better.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I was never on the bandwagon.

They weren't winning it regardless of last nights result.

It's gunna be an El Classico final.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Hope for Galatasaray or Malaga for Dortmund. The "easiest" draws imo.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I was never on the bandwagon.
> 
> They weren't winning it regardless of last nights result.
> 
> It's gunna be an El Classico final.


 Ugh.. Anything but a Clasico final for me. ANYTHING. Give me Gala vs PSG. Last thing we need is FIFA and UEFA giving La Liga (well pretty much Barca/Real) another massive blowjob.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Same lol 

I'll be rooting for Dortmund, Gala, PSG & Malaga for the rest of the comp


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> When they do the draw tomorrow, do they do the draw for the semi-finals as well? I think they've done that the last few years.


Yes. The draw tomorrow is for both the QFs and SFs.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> You think it's easy to play without your 2 best players ? Imagine Barcelona without Messi and Iniesta or Madrid without Ronaldo and Ozil. It's funny though, before the game everyone was on the Bayern bandwagon and now suddenly after the first loss in 2013 and 3rd in the season overall we're a shit, bottling team. It's great that the eventual loss came in this game, should wake us up and I will laugh once we eliminate whoever we get in the QFs and you all start praising the 'GOATZUKIC' and Ribery once again.


You have a point. We all know that it's not easy. What everyone's saying in essence is that the team Bayern put out last night should be able to beat Arsenal or at the very least not suffer a humiliating defeat like 2-0, or having to defend for the last few minutes to get through etc. That Bayern line up was better than Arsenal's in alsmost every department. It's just like Chelsea/QPR at the Bridge this season. We rested key players, yeah, but the team we went out with should beat QPR COMFORTABLY. Not comparing the two, just giving an example.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*Yeah Bayern should have won but they didn't need to win and they got through. If Robben wasn't so wasteful then they probably wouldn't have lost. Put Ribery in them positions and Bastian in the middle and it might have been different. Don't be too quick to forget how they killed Arsenal at the Emirates. One bad showing in a game they didn't NEED to win doesn't make them overrated. Just makes them capable of beating. Just like every other team in the world. This generation of Germans are becoming notorious bottlers though, can't deny that. 

No clear favourites right now. 4 teams who are definitely strong enough to win and 2 potential dark horses. If Barca play like they did on Tuesday then nobody's beating them. Tito's due back soon and that'll give them a resurgence and that win will do wonders for their confidence. If anyone else was managing Madrid then I'd rule them out but it almost seems like fate for Jose to win. Bayern are obviously good enough but can they finish it off when it matters? Juve are good enough but do they have the goals in them to finish teams off? Can't see PSG getting past one of them 4 tbh. Dortmund have a stronger chance than PSG but again I don't see them getting past Barca, Bayern or Juve. 

Hopefully Malaga and Galatasary avoid each other. Would love Barca/Dortmund. I want a Bayern/Juve Semi over 2 legs with the winner facing Barca in the Final. Hoping Bayern and Juve get Malaga/Galatasary and then each other in the Semi and Barca/Dortmund, Real/PSG with a Barca/Real Semi. As long as PSG/Malaga/Gala don't make the Semi I'm good I guess for matches I want.

Malaga in the Quarters? Not bad for a team in a mickey mouse league where everyone below Madrid/Barca are apparently terrible. Hopefully it forces City to fork some extra cash out for Isco in the summer too :fergie*


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I want to buy Isco just to sing HE'S I-S-C-O



Abk™;15330946 said:


> Anyone who predicts correctly is officially the Right One.


It's MY TIME :cena2

Barca vs Malaga
Bayern vs PSG
Madrid vs Galatasaray
Dortmund vs Juventus





Hollywood Hesk said:


> Oh yes the Adrian Chiles smiley is coming... *SOON*.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*Dem predictions:*
Barca vs Juventus
Madrid vs Galatasaray
Dortmund vs Bayern
Malaga vs PSG

As a neutral, I'm hoping that Barca win it again, wanna see Messi making another step towards cementing himself as the GOAT.

We are all witnesses :messi


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Quite excited for the Inter game.

I do think we will lose the game but it will be interesting to see what team AVB puts out there with no Gareth Bale. Will be interesting to see who scores our goals too and when we get it. One goal is all it will take to see us win the tie, that means Inter would have to score 5. For some reason I can see Inter scoring within like the opening 15 minutes.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Yeah, I can almost guarantee we let a goal in during the opening 20 minutes. It's the Spurs way to make it as hard as possible!

As for the team, I doubt Lennon will play so we might field a team with no natural width at all. I'd go with something like:

Friedel

Naughton Caulker Gallas Benny

Holtby Livermore Parker Dembele Siggy

Adebayor​
Pack the middle and not let anything through. I left Vertonghen out because he deserves a rest. Maybe Dempsey over Sig if he's fit.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I'd play something similar to that too. Lennon to come on late in the game.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Think that would be the best team in the circumstances, think Defoe may start though as Ade's only just returned from injury.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

After watching them last week, Inter have no chance of getting through. 

Huge game vs Anzhi tonight, win or bust. Score draw and we're out, it's going to be tense. Hopefully it's not an anti-climax since it's a massive opportunity to get to a European quarter final, our season is essentially over if we lose. Expecting around 50,000 attendance too, can't wait to get down there, the nerves will kick in soon.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Think that would be the best team in the circumstances, think Defoe may start though as Ade's only just returned from injury.


Yeah I'm not sure who'll play up top. I put Ade as Defoe's played two full games on the bounce. Not sure if Ade still has a knock or whether he's fit at all.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Squad for today:

Friedel, Walker, Gallas, Vertonghen, Naughton, Dembele, Parker, Siggurdson, Livermore, Defoe, Adebayor

Defoe and Ade on the same team with Dembele out wide? :kobe


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Hmm strange. I'm surprised we're going with two strikers. I guess Dembele out wide since he used to play there and is pretty quick? Also surprised Caulker isn't getting a game.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Yeah tbf Dembele was pretty good against Liverpool, playing him their helped us retain possession better. Not convinced in starting Ade and Defoe, hopefully I'm not tearing my hair out during the game.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Yeah he did well against Liverpool there but we missed his steel and grit in the very centre. 

I think we'll be ok tonight. 3-0 is a big lead and hopefully we'll play sensibly.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:avb1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Well, I did say we like to make it hard for ourselves.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Spurs are all over the place at the back.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

LOL at Spurs defending

Inter had to score there surely


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Walker with another iffy back pass a minute ago. This isn't going well so far.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Much better from Spurs in the last 5-10 minutes. Playing the ball around nicely.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Does Palacio even hair?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

HE SCORES


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

AVB BACK TO WOAT.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:avb1 :avb1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

There's three bad times to concede a goal - The first 20 mins, the 15 minute period after half time and at the very end. We've already got two of those wrapped up so let's see if we can add a third.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Alvarez the WOAT coming on, game over spurs win.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

LOLGALLAS


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Walker givin' away dem silly Free Kicks..


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE?


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:avb1 :avb1 :avb1

:terry


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Gallas with a tidy finish into the bottom corner.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Lol Gallas. I thought we were going to play it safe?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

ONE MAN TEAM :troll


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

3-0 up, away from home? Fuck it, play the high line!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

CAMBIASSSSSOO LOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Oh man what a chance

I bet Palacio keeps that single strand of hair thing just to piss off Cambiasso :terry


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Jeez, are Gallas and Walker double agents?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Spurs bottling it big time.

But dey rnt Germanz


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

inter milan will go through


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

What a save, Jan should have killed the game.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Some great chances there, but there's no way we're going through now.

Edit: Adebayor?!


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

ADEBAYOR :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

ADEFLOPOR


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Can Adebayor score a goal from more than 3 yards out?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

LOL cruel on Inter. LMAO


----------



## Kenny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

very cruel on inter


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Inter MiLOL


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

96th Minute goal from Adebayor? Damn


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Was that a hole in Dembele's head they just showed?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Do all the Inter players think they're superheroes?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

ALVAREZ THE WOAT SCORES


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

LOL ridiculous game is ridiculous.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Inter scores. 4-1. They just need one more goal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Holy shit!


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:avb1 :avb1 :avb1 :avb1

OH MAH GOODNESS


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

this game wont stay like this, inter to score i reckon


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Just sitting here patiently waiting for my stream to load, been 26 minutes and I'm up to 3% buffered :grant


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Inter will surely win this. Adebayor own goal?

:troll


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Benfica owning that shit. 0-1. Bordeaux have to score 3 goals now. Good luck with that.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Well, Fulham will be happy that's for sure. We're going to be tired as fuck on Sunday. At least Bale got a rest.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Inter's out.

:avb2


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

These comebacks/attempted comebacks have been great this week.

:mata continuing to GOAT. Mata>Bale



Green Light said:


> Just sitting here patiently waiting for my stream to load, been 26 minutes and I'm up to 3% buffered :grant


:terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

probably rather chelsea win this, then they have more games to play along with the cup replay


----------



## kingfunkel

We're determined to lose this match. Pards needs to give their heads a rattle


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

CHELULZ


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

The ball was going to go out of play before it hit Torres and bounced to the Steaua player :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:terry


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Just tuned in and heard the commentators burying Torres again. What's he done this time? :torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



W0lf said:


> Just tuned in and heard the commentators burying Torres again. What's he done this time? :torres


He assisted a Steau player for their goal.

Edit: Now he's scored. For us :O


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



W0lf said:


> Just tuned in and heard the commentators burying Torres again. What's he done this time? :torres


Scored a goal?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Then scored his own.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Joel said:


> He assisted a Steau player for their goal.


Good timing. :jordan

:torres


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Torres scored.. Downing has been Scoring.. The fuck is wrong with defences this year?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Watching Torres is like watching Danny Dyer in Mean Machine. 

Horrible touch for his goal :lmao


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Torres busted wide open, such bravery.

Still bleeding, off he goes again. :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

DIVING TORRES


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I don't think he dived. His right leg was caught by the back of the guy who went in for the challenge.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:torres 


:lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

LOLRRES


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

His run of form lasted a whole 15 minutes :lmao :lmao


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Only Torres..


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*Gone, back and gone again :torres*


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Fuck Torres, he had to score today, didnt he?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

for fucks sake benayoun


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:Cisse does it again, forget FERGIE TIME it's all about CISSE TIME now :Cisse


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Papiss


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Well looking at the teams remaining in the Europa League it looks like UEFA got what they wanted when the revamped the competition.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

i never gamble on newcastle again , nearly gave me a heartattack


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:terry BIG MAN 

:torres Good to see Torres scoring and willing to spill blood for the Chelsea cause.

LOL at letting him take a pelanty though, he's probably only scored one of them since his Atletico days.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Dat dribbling from Torres after he came back on. :torres

Maybe he should get busted open more often.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Oscar Cardozo is the most underrated striker in Europe! Fabulous Player.

It was a shame that Steuau lost, i was glad to see them getting far in Europa League, mythical club!


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Mythical? They don't actually exist?

Or they have a cyclops and minotaur up front?


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Vader13 said:


> Mythical? They don't actually exist?
> 
> Or they have a cyclops and minotaur up front?


Are you kidding or did you not really understood what i said?


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Might as well do Europa as well to be the SUPER RIGHT ONE:

Basel vs. Fenerbahce
Newcastle vs. Rubin Kazan
Tottenham vs. Chelsea (pls)
Lazio vs. Benfica

Baselona to win the tournament. Basel > Zenit > United > Liverpool :brodgers



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Maybe he should get busted open more often.


Blade job :flair2


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

also the amount of struggle from chelsea against steau....brutal. Is Rafa still at bench next season?


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Ziggs said:


> Are you kidding or did you not really understood what i said?


I'll presume English isn't your first language so I'll not take the piss. Mythical isn't the right word to use there.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Figure4Leglock said:


> also the amount of struggle from chelsea against steau....brutal. *Is Rafa still at bench next season?*


Yes. At park bench, feeding the ducks.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

There's definitely going to be an all English tie in the next round. Tottenham/Newcastle I reckon.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Vader13 said:


> I'll presume English isn't your first language so I'll not take the piss. Mythical isn't the right word to use there.


I know that "mythical" can be used in a various of ways, and in clubs it is used often.

Example:



> As can be seen in the results, Real Madrid won first place by a landslide. *Mythical* clubs like Manchester United, the Bayern soccer club from Munich, Ajax from Amsterdam and Juventus from Turin, are also present.


http://en.classora.com/reports/x128615/fifas-ranking-of-the-worlds-best-20th-century-soccer-clubs


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Checked the odds of a Benfica/Barca double on SkyBet, 15/1. I'll wait until the draw tomorrow before making a final decision. It'll be E/W but still great value to be had.



Ziggs said:


> I know that "mythical" can be used in a various of ways, and in clubs it is used often.
> 
> Example:
> 
> http://en.classora.com/reports/x128615/fifas-ranking-of-the-worlds-best-20th-century-soccer-clubs


Never ever heard it used in any other way other than as 'not real' or 'doesn't exist'. Think it's got lost in translation, a really bad translation.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssss the road to European glory!

:Cisse


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

That quote obviously meant to say legendary. Mythical and legendary do have similar meaning in some contexts but it doesn't work there


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*I've never seen the word mythical used in that sense before. I'm guessing it's a translation issue. Put it this way, if you go around here telling everyone that Utd are a mythical club then people will think you're bonkers.*


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



DwayneAustin said:


> Yes. At park bench, feeding the ducks.


and everybody wins


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Nige™ said:


> Ziggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that "mythical" can be used in a various of ways, and in clubs it is used often.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.classora.com/reports/x128615/fifas-ranking-of-the-worlds-best-20th-century-soccer-clubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never ever heard it used in any other way other than as 'not real' or 'doesn't exist'. Think it's got lost in translation, a really bad translation.
Click to expand...

I think he probably meant 'legendary' or something.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Nige™ said:


> Checked the odds of a Benfica/Barca double on SkyBet, 15/1. I'll wait until the draw tomorrow before making a final decision. It'll be E/W but still great value to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> Never ever heard it used in any other way other than as 'not real' or 'doesn't exist'. Think it's got lost in translation, a really bad translation.


I've really heard multiple times the use of the word "Mythical" in Football, well, mayber they were all wrong.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Unless it's from an English speaking person then it'd appear the translation is wrong. Mythical/legendary could be mistaken but it still isn't the right word to use.

Take it from an English person, who really doesn't meant to patronise you, mythical shouldn't be used in that context.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

FERNANDO 'MYTHICAL' TORRES


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Mythical _can_ be used in that sense but it would be a ridiculously broad usage and would pretty much never be seen in an English text
in favour of "storied", "fabled" or "legendary."

Oh, football thread?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



IncapableNinja said:


> Oh, football thread?


ah yes Euro 2012 memories


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I would like Benfica. Would like to knock them out again and listen to JESUS rant at us once more. That was so much lolz last season. The fact that he was so confident Barca would dick us in the semis put the cherry on top.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*










Clearly the only GIF of Euro that mattered.




Spoiler: Leave the memories alone













:BEARD



EDIT: And my search has taken me back to Natalia Siwiec. Say goodbye to the next 30 mins :downing


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Spoiler: Legendary Euro 2012 fan, you might even say he was mythical


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

i cant deal with crying pirlo :BEARD :vettel








nooooooooooooo


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

If Pirlo had the :BEARD at the Euros, do you think he would have cried? Would he have even lost?

The best Euro losing finalist image I have ever seen is this:










If looks could kill, the Spanish team would not have gone on to win the World Cup and retain the Euros.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

the :BEARD would've soaked up the tears and transformed them into an after game hat trick.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*










"Messi" vs "Parati" :lol


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I have just discovered Chelsea have a player called Nortei Nortey - I hope he's as good as Messi as that name deserves recognition.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Massively disappointed that there has been 2 Ronaldo Euro 2012 GIF's posted and neither have been this one 












> I have just discovered Chelsea have a player called Nortei Nortey - I hope he's as good as Messi as that name deserves recognition


Problem with Funny footballer's names is the joke get's really old really fucking quickly and I doubt Nortei Nortey will be any different from the likes of Nicky Butt, Darren Bent, David Goodwillie, Danny Shittu, Quim, Paul Dickov and Quinten Fortune


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

None of those names come close to how good his name is though. Unless there's ever a Dicksuck McFaggot, I doubt anything will.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Danny Drinkwater is one of my favourites


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:terry :torres

Spurs game looked pretty exciting from the highlights. Well done Newcastle as well.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Assuming that all three English clubs get to the Europa League semis and then sets up an all English final, does that improve or at least lessen the drop in the UEFA coefficient points?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

It vastly imrpoves our coefficient

No spanish teams made the champions league finals, but Atletico winning gave spain a fuckload of points

Germany doing well in Europa was also key to them stealing Italy's 4th spot


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Then they better take this seriously or else that Top 4 Trophy wenger) might not matter in a season or two.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Mata scores again! He's having a wonderful season. 19 goals and 29 assists, not bad at all.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I love the "shades of the old torres there", everytime he scores a goal. So many false dawns 

Anyway, nothing like predicting a random draw so:
PSG/Madrid
Malaga/Dortmund
Bayern/Galatasaray
Barca/Juve

Newcastle/Kazan
Spurs/Basel
Chelsea/Lazio
Fenerbache/Benfica

25% accuracy not guaranteed.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



God™ said:


> Mata scores again! He's having a wonderful season. 19 goals and 29 assists, not bad at all.


Was there he scored right in front of me! Such a good player, if it wasn't for him and Lampard this season I wouldn't like to know where Chelsea would be at.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Was not happy to see Stamford bridge 14000 short of capacity tonight though. Yeah I know it's a Thursday night and it's the Europa league but still, where was everyone at? One of the few times when you get to watch Chelsea for a reasonable-ish price and 14000 stay at home!


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Mata Chelsea's MVP

QF time


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

can't see anybody but Chelsea, Tottenham, Benfica or maybe Lazio winning the EL. Problem with Spurs is their away form in Europe is poor, no wins in 5 (not sure what their qualifying record was) but they are strong enough at home to bypass this


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

With Chelsea and Spurs still occupied with the most glorious Europa league they won't notice us overtake them in the race for the most prestigious 3rd place trophy :hendo


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Hajduk1911 said:


> can't see anybody but Chelsea, Tottenham, Benfica or maybe Lazio winning the EL. Problem with Spurs is their away form in Europe is poor, no wins in 5 (not sure what their qualifying record was) but they are strong enough at home to bypass this


You can't see anybody winning it except half of the teams left? Brave. 

You must have some kind of...formula.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Its okay,







will still lead Bayern to the title


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Hoping for a MYTHICAL draw.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Oh boy Toons were lucky to eliminate Anzhi as Eto'o and the squad were better. Great game in Milan as well.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Away goals shouldn't apply when games go to extra time. The extra 30 minutes are only played in the second leg.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Yeah I was thinking the same thing the other day. It's not fair at all.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Tottenham got REAL lucky.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Faraday said:


> I love the "shades of the old torres there", everytime he scores a goal. So many false dawns


I wish people would stop saying 'maybe this is the revival' or 'he needs confidence' or 'look at his Liverpool days'. Come the end of the season, Fernando Torres will have been a Chelsea player for two and a half years. He's done. Finished.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Spurs trying to get Inter dat £100 fine.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Arnold Tricky said:


> I wish people would stop saying 'maybe this is the revival' or 'he needs confidence' or 'look at his Liverpool days'. Come the end of the season, Fernando Torres will have been a Chelsea player for two and a half years. He's done. Finished.


Believe me, I've had my fair share of those moments, but i'm done with Torres now. He can score five goals in a match for all I care.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Irish Jet said:


> Spurs trying to get Inter dat £100 fine.


if spurs were smart they would say inter players had the wrong sponsors on their undies


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



WWCturbo said:


> Oh boy Toons were lucky to eliminate Anzhi as Eto'o and the squad were better. Great game in Milan as well.


Eto'o was poor, couldn't give a toss about Anzhi either. He gave up every ball in a huff towards the end. 

If they deserved to beat us they would have scored, and in 2 games they barely looked like doing so. 4 Europa games without conceding now, bossing it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Champo League Draw

Malaga Vs Borussia Dortmund
Real Madrid Vs Galatasaray 
Paris Saint Germain Vs FC Barcelona
FC Bayern Munich Vs Juventus 

Dortmund, Madrid, Barca & Juve imo.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Anyone got it right?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Cookie Monster said:


>


Eh, no.

Málaga - Borussia Dortmund 
Real Madrid - Galatasaray 
Paris Saint-Germain (Fra) - Barcelona 
Bayern München - Juventus 

Not a great draw IMO.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

LOL fucking UEFA.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Quasi Juice said:


> Eh, no.
> 
> Málaga - Borussia Dortmund
> Real Madrid - Galatasaray
> Paris Saint-Germain (Fra) - Barcelona
> Bayern München - Juventus
> 
> Not a great draw IMO.


:lol Moron, it was the rehearsal draw.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Cookie Monster said:


> :lol Moron, it was the rehearsal draw.


You clearly stated that.

I would have preferred the rehearsal draw then by the way.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Bayern/Juve will be a great tie. Everything else is average, but there's a chance it could be Barca/Real/Bayern/Dortmund in the semis which would be tasty.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Well PSG VS. Barca will be all down to if Ibra even gets to play the quarterfinals or not. 

Kinda boring draws otherwise. Munchen/Juventus should be the most fun. And feels kinda dull to get Dortmund or Malaga to the semifinals.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Ban Tony imo for posting false info. My prediction for the rest of the CL:
> 
> Madrid vs Gala
> Barca vs PSG
> Dortmund vs Malaga
> Bayern vs Juve
> 
> semis
> 
> Madrid vs Dortmund
> Barca vs Juve
> 
> Final
> 
> Madrid vs Barca with Man City running in to make it a triple threat as Kiz has predicted. :darkbarry


:wilkins I got it right.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

:disdrogba vs Barca again?

edit: whoops looks like Real vs Gala.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> :wilkins I got it right.


THE RIGHT O....Oh wait. Home and Away ties wrong bruh sorry :downing


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> :wilkins I got it right.


You are so BRAVE to make such a RIGHT prediction.

I am proud of you, Hams :terry1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Quasi Juice said:


> You clearly stated that.
> 
> I would have preferred the rehearsal draw then by the way.


Well why wouldn't it be the rehearsal when I posted it way before the draw had even started :lol

Yeah I do too. I wanted a Dortmund/Juve/Madrid/Barca semi final and with both we could still get it, but the matches in the real just look much more appetizing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> :wilkins I got it right.


it's fucking psg vs barca you amateur.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Ban Tony imo for posting false info. My prediction for the rest of the CL:
> 
> Madrid vs Gala
> Barca vs PSG
> Dortmund vs Malaga
> Bayern vs Juve
> 
> semis
> 
> Madrid vs Dortmund
> Barca vs Juve
> 
> Final
> 
> Madrid vs Barca with Man City running in to make it a triple threat as Kiz has predicted. :darkbarry


Hats off to the NEWWWW RIGHT ONE!!!!


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Dortmund, Bayern, Madrid and Barca to go through.


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Meh draw. Fucking Real and their luck. I want Galatasaray to win this. 

Now for the EL draw. Basel or Newcastle would be the best, in theory at least.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> THE RIGHT O....Oh wait. Home and Away ties wrong bruh sorry :downing







I didn't specify :redknapp Now raise my hand and award me with Joel's title belt.

^Probably RUS' favourite program btw :terry


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Wait a min, no semi final draws? :downing change of rule or something?


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Sorry Hams No title for getting it CLOSE to right. 










Also Rush seems like more of a Neighbours guy :jordan2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

This is going to be a Madrid/Barca final isn't it


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Abk™ said:


> Wait a min, no semi final draws? :downing change of rule or something?


Yes.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Cookie Monster said:


> This is going to be a Madrid/Barca final isn't it


You betcha 

Still reckon Madrid will take the whole thing


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Borussia Dortmund, Real Madrid, Barcelona, Juventus to go through (I am being completly bias in Juves case I admit)


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Juve will knock out Bayern/Barca then beat Madrid in the final irlo


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Sorry Hams No title for getting it CLOSE to right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Rush seems like more of a Neighbours guy :jordan2


Home and Away films near my area tbh. A few of my mates have been extras.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Just read on Goal.com that the SF draws will take place on the 12th of April. Would surely be intriguing if Dortmund, Madrid, Barca and Bayern all go through.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Bayern vs. Juve will probably be the most interesting tie of the round, could go either way.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Europa League draw coming up, We are the only remaining winners of the UEFA Cup or Europa League still in the tournament.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

*We would have been in the Semi's with that draw enaldo

Fancy Malaga to beat Dortmund. Malaga/Barca/Madrid/Juve*


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Please for the love of God, no clasico final. PUHLEAAASE! I don't even mind if either one of Barca/Real get to the final but not both of them. enaldo


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Rush said:


> Home and Away films near my area tbh. A few of my mates have been extras.


Huh. Learn something new every day. Who knows maybe we will see you in the background one day :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Chelsea - Rubin Kazan
Tottenham - FC Basel
Feberbahce - Lazio
Benfica - Newcastle


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Newcastle.

I'm okay with this.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Chelsea Vs Rubin Kazan 
Spurs Vs FC Basel 
Fenerbache Vs Lazio
Benfica Vs Newcastle

Chelsea need a strong home win tbh. Benfica/Newcastle shold be an extremely good tie


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Dortmund
Barca
Madrid
Juventus



Rush said:


> Home and Away films near my area tbh. A few of my mates have been extras.


You gotta try and get yourself down to the beach as an extra for when April does a boobies on the beach scene. Dat bikini :jay2

Chelsea vs FC Jobbin' Jobbin' I think Chelsea will breeze through for once for some reason
Spurs to go through
Gonna be tough for Newcastle
:terry


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Spurs v Basel is a solid enough tie. Happy with that.

Newcastle going up against Benfica will be tough. They're a good side.


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Chelsea Vs Rubin Kazan
> Spurs Vs FC Basel
> Fenerbache Vs Lazio
> Benfica Vs Newcastle
> 
> Chelsea need a strong home win tbh. Benfica/Newcastle shold be an extremely good tie


The semis are going to be great games.

My prediction:

Benfica
Lazio
Spurs
Chelsea/Rubin(hard to predict)


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



DwayneAustin said:


> Dortmund
> Barca
> Madrid
> Juventus
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta try and get yourself down to the beach as an extra for when April does a boobies on the beach scene. Dat bikini :jay2
> 
> Chelsea vs *FC Jobbin' Jobbin' I think Chelsea will breeze through for once for some reason*
> Spurs to go through
> Gonna be tough for Newcastle
> :terry


Rubin are good. I'm not going to say they can knock us out, because the last time I said a club could knock us out, Swansea did.

It's going to be a tough game and we'll have to be at our best if we are to go through. We will also have to paint Ba white and make him wear the #9 shirt.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

What a great tie for Newcastle, love it.

We're winning though, believe that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Yeah like I said before Chelsea just need to make very good use of the first leg. Can't see them going to Russia and getting a decent result/


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Hopefully, either Juve or Bayern make it all the way to the final. I won't be able to stand another Clasico.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Seabs said:


> *We would have been in the Semi's with that draw enaldo
> 
> Fancy Malaga to beat Dortmund. Malaga/Barca/Madrid/Juve*


LOL, we'd have drawn Barcelona for sure.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Both us and Chelsea will play away on 11th April and possibly face each other in the league on the 14th. Difference is, they travel from Russia, we travel from Switzerland. 

Although Chelsea just need to beat United, get to the semi final and the game gets moved.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Benfica vs Lazio final.


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



AlexHumph said:


> Benfica vs Lazio final.


I have a feeling that if we beat Newcastle, we're getting Lazio in the semis, not the final.

I don't care as long as we win the tournament, though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

SCUMBAG UEFA giving Madrid another easy draw in the quarters. LOL CORRUPT SCUM. 

I hope we DESTROY that FAKE CLUB Paris Saint LOLMAIN


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Dortmund, Barca, Madrid, Juventus to go through

and for the Europa league
Rubin Kazan, Spurs, Lazio, Benfica to go through


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



EGame said:


> SCUMBAG UEFA giving Madrid another easy draw in the quarters. LOL CORRUPT SCUM.
> 
> I hope we DESTROY that FAKE CLUB Paris Saint LOLMAIN


LOL, Madrid have had the toughest path to the QF thus far.

I say that without a hint of bias.

:fergie


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Got the toughest tie, but we'll get through. A final against Barca awaits.

Madrid
Dortmund
Barca
Bayern


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Dortmund, Real Madrid, Juventus (I can see a shock happening)and Barca. In the Europa Spurs, Rubin Kazan, Benfica and Fenerbache


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Juve/Bayern will be a close tie. Juve are no slouches and will be tough to beat. I think Bayern's fire power going forward will sneak them through however.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

As long as we don't CHOKE


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Juventus beating Bayern isn't even close to a shock result.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Vader13 said:


> Juventus beating Bayern isn't even close to a shock result.


This irlo


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Bayern/Juventus is 50-50. I already said I didn't want for Bayern to face Juventus because we don't do well against Italian teams, whoever qualifies from Bayern/Juve will win the whole thing.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Apparently one of Chelsea's or our First leg games maybe switched as there is a UEFA rule about games in the same city on the same night.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Tough draw for Bayern. It could go like Germany/Italy from the Euros last summer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Cookie Monster said:


> Apparently one of Chelsea's or our First leg games maybe switched as there is a UEFA rule about games in the same city on the same night.


Unless it's just for European games but haven't Chelsea and Spurs played at home at the same time in the league?

Think it only affects it if it's local, i.e Arsenal & Spurs.


----------



## Death Rider

Fine shock might be the wrong word but I think bayern are a better team but I can see juventus pulling off the win there. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



ROUSEY said:


> Unless it's just for European games but haven't Chelsea and Spurs played at home at the same time in the league?
> 
> Think it only affects it if it's local, i.e Arsenal & Spurs.


"If more than one club from the same city, or within a radius of 50 km (31 miles) of each other, are taking part in any of the UEFA club competitions and/or play in the same stadium, and if the association and the clubs concerned explicitly declare when entering the clubs that their matches cannot be played on the same day, priority is given to UEFA Champions League matches and UEFA Europa League matches are reversed in accordance with the principles set by the Club Competitions Committee."


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

The Germans are gonna choke so hard against the Italians. 

You just fukkin know it.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

I'm as sure about Juventus beating Bayern as I am Madrid wiping the floor with Gala.

irlo fears no man, especially any German man. The sight of him will strike fear into the bottling hearts of Bastian and co. as it has done at times in the past.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



EGame said:


> The Germans are gonna choke so hard against the Italians.
> 
> You just fukkin know it.


It'll be like the World Cup and Euros all over again!


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Would be nice to see Dortmund winning the CL.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Bayern/Juventus is 50-50. I already said I didn't want for Bayern to face Juventus because we don't do well against Italian teams, whoever qualifies from Bayern/Juve will win the whole thing.


Gut feeling we're gonna win.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

Why no semi final draw? Uefa waiting for Barca & Real to get through so they can fix it this time for them to meet in the final?

Good draws for Chelsea & Spurs. Newcastle up against it for sure.

Fancy Juve, Barca, Real & Dortmund in Champions League. Spurs, Chelsea, Benfica & Lazio in Europa.

Any chance this thread could be changed to 'The Mythical Thread'?!


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*

UEFA are a bunch of fucking tits. 2 best games on the same night again. Bayern-Juve and PSG-Barca.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

UEFA used to do the quarterfinal, semifinal draw on the same day...why did they change it this year?

Anyway Bayern-Juve is the tie of the round, all other three draws I fully expect the favorites to go through.

In terms of the Europa League; Chelsea, Spurs, Lazio, Benfica in the semi's and really any of those 4 can win. I can easily see an all-English final if they are kept apart


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

im confused

how is this uefa's fault if the balls are randomly drawn?


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

No Semi final draw means another day out for all the bigwigs when they do draw the semis.

I bet dem after-draw parties are legendary, probably have extra coke and hookers left over from last year so they need to use them up quick :blatter


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Leonardo proposing to his girlfriend after the draw:





Anyway, Dortmund, Madrid, Barça & Juve to go through.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Not a great draw, it will probably be spain vs germany in either both the semis, or the final. Dortmund should comfortably go through, Barca will probably have a poor game in Paris and turn in around again at the Nou camp, most competitive game will probably be Bayern vs Juve, will be interesting to watch. Might be a tricky draw for Madrid if they dont win comfortably in the first leg. as everyone knows its difficult to go to Galatasaray in a normal game, let alone the QFs of the Champions league.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Some nice draws in there for the CL.

Bayern/Juve is the closets tie and it's really any man's game. I'm torn betwen rooting for PIRLO or TONI KROOS since I'm a big fan of both players. Since the forum's already on the PIRLO wagon i'll go with Bayern and KROOS to finish Juve off.

Barcelona/PSG would have been a better tie if Ibrahimovic didn't miss the first leg, PSG won't win at the NOU Camp but anything could happen in france and all PSG have to do is score at CAMP NOU and they might have a chance don't see it happening though.

Real Madrid/Gala Madrid should advance comfortably here but hey Drogba's been a hero before.

Dortmund/Malaga tghis isn't as one sided as people think. Malaga have a pretty good side with amazing players like Isco that could make it hard on Dortmund. Ib expect Malaga to win in spain and then it's all about scoring in Germany to get through. I'm going against the grain here and say Malaga pulls off the upset.

SEMIS

Madrid/Barca
Bayern/Malaga

Madrid/Munich the final.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Kroos and Pirlo mixing it up in the same zones as each other should be very fun when that tie roles around.


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL, Madrid have had the toughest path to the QF thus far.
> 
> I say that without a hint of bias.
> 
> :fergie


Sacrasm at its best..not



DwayneAustin said:


> I'm as sure about Juventus beating Bayern as I am Madrid wiping the floor with Gala.
> 
> irlo fears no man, especially any German man. The sight of him will strike fear into the bottling hearts of Bastian and co. as it has done at times in the past.



I hope I will have the previlege to qoute you in the future and make fun out of you. I really hope. I think Madrid is three times stronger then us but stranger things have happened. As long as we fight and lose with grace, players put their hearts in play I am happy.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Leonardo proposing to his girlfriend after the draw:


He could do better irlo


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Masquerade said:


> I hope I will have the previlege to qoute you in the future and make fun out of you. I really hope. I think Madrid is three times stronger then us but stranger things have happened. *As long as we fight and lose with grace, players put their hearts in play I am happy.*


While the Gala players are doing that, Madrid players will put their shots in goal and will be even happier :hendo3


----------



## RockCold

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

You hear what Andy Townsend and Gareth Southgate said?: Townsend said "Juventus have no stand-out players" and Gareth Southgate: "Bayern Munich have no match winners." How are these people still employed? It's just a joke. Buffon, Chiellini, Vidal, Pirlo? or how about Gomez, Mandzukic, Ribery, Muller, Kroos? Oh not good enough ey? I suppose, if they're not named 'Gareth Bale' they're no-one. :disdrogba


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lol, ITV are just the worst. I avoid that channel at all costs.


----------



## Death Rider

Southgate has always been a clueless muppet lol. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Looks like Bayern won't win the title for another year.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



Samoon said:


> Dortmund, Barca, Madrid, Juventus to go through
> 
> and for the Europa league
> Rubin Kazan, Spurs, Lazio, Benfica to go through


If Spurs are going to progress or even win the Europa League AVB needs to stop his "fairness" bullshit with Gallas and Friedel, with Dawson and Lloris in the team there is no way Inter would have scored 4 goals, Gallas is a liability and has been for the last 2 seasons, Friedel is starting to show signs of ring rust or his age he just doesn't command his box as well as Lloris does, time to be selfish Andre and think about the team winning the competition and start playing your best 11 from here on in.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - EGame about to go Randy Marsh*



tommo010 said:


> If Spurs are going to progress or even win the Europa League AVB needs to stop his "fairness" bullshit with Gallas and Friedel, with Dawson and Lloris in the team there is no way Inter would have scored 4 goals, Gallas is a liability and has been for the last 2 seasons, Friedel is starting to show signs of ring rust or his age he just doesn't command his box as well as Lloris does, time to be selfish Andre and think about the team winning the competition and start playing your best 11 from here on in.


I agree that Gallas is pretty awful. It hasn't helped that Kaboul has been out all season. He was superb last season, so hopefully if he returns soon he can replace Gallas and Gallas can go back to being the 5th choice CB.

As for Friedel - I don't mind as much. Obviously Lloris is the better keeper, but rotation is good for the squad. Friedel is still a good keeper.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

CL: Juventus, Borussia Dortmund, Real Madrid, Barcelona

EL: Chelsea (though would not be shocked if Rubin progress), Spurs, Lazio, Benfica


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund getting into the SF :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm glad Dortmund are doing well, and I expect them to get to the semis. From there on, who knows? They definitely have a squad that can beat anyone on their day. 

Posterizer, you avatar is :vince


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

^Thanks!!

Sucks PSG got Barca, but anything could happen


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Last time PSG got past the quarter finals of the Champions League was back in 1995. They beat Barcelona to reach the Semis.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

does the GOAT even pull-up? Dat torso.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

No need to pullup with dat face. :ass


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

No 6-packs in the stomach or in the fridge, neither are sophisticated enough for that man irlo


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DOSE TRUNKS


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh please I hope Ibra shows up to play against Barca


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Interesting draw.

Dortmund coming up against probably the top goalkeeper in the world at the moment plus Isco will be good though I expect them to progress. Bayern/Juve will be very interesting.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ibra being banned for the first leg against Barca is a real shame. He'd be well up for that one.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well Puyol out for a month and a half at least, could be out for the rest of the season too. 

Cya CL.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Puyol must be a cyborg at this point



T-C said:


> Interesting draw.
> 
> Dortmund coming up against probably the top goalkeeper in the world at the moment plus Isco will be good though I expect them to progress. Bayern/Juve will be very interesting.


I didnt know courtios played for malaga


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Willy Caballero has been the man this season. Courtois seems a nice guy and all, but he's not as good yet.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Buffon is still number 1 IMO. The guy just has no weaknesses.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



T-C said:


> Willy Caballero has been the man this season. Courtois seems a nice guy and all, but he's not as good yet.


yeah this is truth. big willy has been nothing short of brilliant for malaga.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ibra being banned for the first leg against Barca is a real shame. He'd be well up for that one.


Is the first leg away or home,


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

going for one upset this round.

malaga to go over dortmund. just. idk why. feels i guess.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Up until last week, the last time Courtios conceded a home goal, we were losing to United at Stamford bridge and DiMatteo still ran shit

so yeah

also buffon is great but he does have one weakness. a bit old fashioned so he isnt quite as good at meeting through balls in the no man's land in front of the goal like today's sweepers


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ibra being banned for the first leg against Barca is a real shame. He'd be well up for that one.


Don't worry, he'll get the red card in the second leg...


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



T-C said:


> Interesting draw.
> 
> Dortmund coming up against probably the top goalkeeper in the world at the moment plus Isco will be good though I expect them to progress. Bayern/Juve will be very interesting.


Don't worry :reus2 will come to the rescue.

Hart played the game of his life and still couldn't stop :reus2 from scoring


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Madrid vs Gala
Barca vs PSG
Dortmund vs Malaga 
Bayern vs Juve

Juventus , Barca, Malaga, Gala

I think gala and malaga has the ability to upset. Interesting times indeed


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Posterizer said:


> Is the first leg away or home,


PSG are at home first.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*






lol @ these *******.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Wouldn't argue with Cabellaro being the best keeper around this season.*


93.20 said:


> going for one upset this round.
> 
> malaga to go over dortmund. just. idk why. feels i guess.


*Riding my bandwagon? :jordan*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If Galatasaray beat Real Madrid, I will lose my shit.


----------



## Meki

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I have some Turkish friends who are going to go see Gala in turkey. I actually think they have somewhat of a change of winning at home.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gala's defense will get exposed against Real Madrid I think, they were able to get away with that in what was really a "Europa League" group in the CL and Schalke in the R16, who were without Huntelaar as well in the first leg. Galatasaray have also only won once at home in this competition this season and that was against an already qualified Manchester United


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Francesc Aguilar @ MDpor_elmundo 15m
IMPORTANT: The Appeal Committee of UEFA sanction lowers Ibra and may play against Barca. In minutes corfirmación official.

Francesc Aguilar @ MDpor_elmundo 12m
Decreased Ibrahimovic penalty is a success for PSG because it is unusual to be a final penalty after the Competition

Francesc Aguilar @ MDpor_elmundo 11m
Ibrahimovic already knows the downgrade of its sanction because he had informed the PSG. Ibra had not traveled with the Sweden.

basically he's playing both legs


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

yay

not that it will make a difference


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Platini helping 'dem French.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

son works for psg dont forget.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

no different when they reduced Rooney's ban...if a regular joe kicked somebody it would be a 3 game suspension and thats that. When Rooney or Ibrahimovic get sent off for "violent conduct" which is an automatic 3 game ban by UEFA they review it...


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ibra didn't deserve a red card in the first place...


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hoping for a mythical Juve performance tonight.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

only way i can see juve scoring is from corners. bayern have conceded 7 of them. both in the 9-2 were headers from corners.

still, for this morning's games

psg 1-2 barcelona
bayern 3-1 juventus


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

My sport hating brother has decided to organise a meal out tonight for us & my dad so I can't watch either match tonight. Joy!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dat feel when I just realised CL was on tonight :redknapp


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

My predictions for tonight are:

PSG 1-1 Barcelona
Bayern 3-1 Juventus


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Line-up Barcelona (unofficial): Valdes - Alves Pique Mascherano Alba - Xavi Busquets Iniesta - Alexis Messi Villa


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I don't know which of these two matches to watch 

Might go with the TV/laptop option and watch them both at the same time, but I'll probably miss a Messi dribble or Pirlo pass while I'm looking at the wrong screen :jose

Dem first world problems


----------



## kendoo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

fancy psg beating barca tonight even tho messi is on fire


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I hope PSG can get a result that makes sure they've still got a chance going to the Camp Nou so it's not a non-event in the second leg. I think Bayern/Juve will be tight. Take notes Hamburg.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Srdjan99 said:


> Line-up Barcelona (unofficial): Valdes - Alves Pique Mascherano Alba - Xavi Busquets Iniesta - Alexis Messi Villa


I think the front three are a given. 

Not sure about Xavi and Alba though.

I'm pissed off I have to miss Bayern and Juve though. Why put the two huge matches on at the same time?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Beckham Starting.

Bayern/Juve it is.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



kendoo said:


> fancy psg beating barca tonight even tho messi is on fire


Not a dig, but I like to see people explain their views, especially this one. More than the typical 'Oh, x might win, thats my take'.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona 2 PSG 1
Juventus 3 Bayern 3

My predictions for today.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Desecrated said:


> Not a dig, but I like to see people explain their views, especially this one. More than the typical 'Oh, x might win, thats my take'.


Simply because they are at home which will probably be a sellout, silva, alex, Zlatan Ibrahimovic and pastore who are all quality players, i dont get why beckham is playing maybe PSG are expecting a few free kicks being won by ibrahimovic


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I thought Ibra was suspended?


----------



## kendoo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

30 Sirigu
02 Thiago Silva
13 Alex
17 Maxwell
14 Matuidi
26 Jallet
29 da Silva Lucas
32 Beckham
10 Ibrahimovic
11 Lavezzi
27 Pastore

barca
01 Valdes
02 Alves
03 Pique
18 Alba
06 Xavi
08 Iniesta
10 Messi
14 Mascherano
16 Busquets
07 Villa
09 Sanchez


don't think he is suspended


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The two better teams will win their respective ties pretty comfortably, IMO. Haven't seen any of PSG since last season so I'm going to assume they're still relatively garbage; Beckham starting against Barca is a huge draw for me just to see how this will work out.

Can see Bayern and Barca both taking it by two goals with Galatasary beating Madrid tomorrow being the "shock" result.

Over/Under on how many times ITV mention that there aren't any English sides left in the last 8?


----------



## kendoo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



IncapableNinja said:


> The two better teams will win their respective ties pretty comfortably, IMO. Haven't seen any of PSG since last season so I'm going to assume they're still relatively garbage; Beckham starting against Barca is a huge draw for me just to see how this will work out.
> 
> Can see Bayern and Barca both taking it by two goals with Galatasary beating Madrid tomorrow being the "shock" result.
> 
> Over/Under on how many times ITV mention that there aren't any English sides left in the last 8?


probably a shitload of times as usual, hopefully andy townsend gets stuck in traffic on the way there


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Did anyone see GIGI? He looks baller as fuck.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I hate Adrian Chiles so much


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Does chiles ever go a broadcast without spewing some cringey shite?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

And so the ITV Beckham circle jerk begins. Exactly why I'm watching the other game when it kicks off


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I thought Ibra was banned?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Villa is freshly shaved.

sex/10


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Jesus, I reckon the only reason Becks is starting is so Chiles can't go to the PSG bench to put his mouth around his shaft.

Absolute bellend.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Becks looking swag as fuck.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Chiles would like to put his mouth around any england players shaft.


Becks free kick special would be magic tonight.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ALABA DA GOAT


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Juve/Bayern will be a draw. PSG will embarrass themselves.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ALABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Why is el hadji diouf playing at right back for Barca?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fucking defense.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The post gonna bring Barca dat European glory this year.

First against Milan and now PSG ep


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Get the fuck out of here Pique.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck zlatan, that was beckham range son.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

should have let beckham hit it.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Juventus are rattled


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lavezzi is such a handful.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Beckham is the fucking man, don't get how people can hate the guy.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:robben2


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Robben with DAT big game instinct :robben


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PSG really had to take those chances. Beckham's been superb.

Bayern are really killing Juve here, since Robben came on it's been pure dominance.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Can't stop GOATing :messi


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*GOOOOOAAAATTTSS GONNNA GOOOOOOOAAAAT*
*GOOOOOAAAATTTSS GONNNA GOOOOOOOAAAAT**GOOOOOAAAATTTSS GONNNA GOOOOOOOAAAAT**GOOOOOAAAATTTSS GONNNA GOOOOOOOAAAAT**GOOOOOAAAATTTSS GONNNA GOOOOOOOAAAAT**GOOOOOAAAATTTSS GONNNA GOOOOOOOAAAAT**GOOOOOAAAATTTSS GONNNA GOOOOOOOAAAAT*


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What a ball.

:messi :messi :messi










Obnoxiously good football.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DAT GOAT


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

My god was that lovely.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Messi with dem worthless goals.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Robben has missed the exact same chance 3 times.

:lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FUCK OFF, only 1-0 when it could have easily been 4 or 5.


----------



## kingfunkel

Xavi plays deep and passes the ball "superb play by the maestro"

Messi drops deep and passes the ball "he's had a quiet game so far"

Ohh how I hate Townsend!


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

THANK FUCK, only 1-0 when it could have easily been 4 or 5.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Think that one away goal was all Barca needed. PSG could come back and win this 3-1, and they still know they're going out.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I've only been taking glances at Juve/Bayern, but it looks like Juve are getting absolutely killed.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Pirlo has been atrocious.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Pirlo 45% passing says Sky :wilkins

Becks being out there is gonna stop the plunge in dem ratings for ITV if Messi does come off :becks


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Messi off. 

gg


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PirLOL


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I had a feeling Bayern would beat Juventus easily tonight and really they should be 4 or 5 up.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Pirlo really has been terrible. In pretty much every way.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I never want to see Sanchez ever again.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Alexis LOLchez


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ALOLxis Sanchez

Ze Germans are rampant


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

MULLER!!!

Lol mandzukic is offside as well


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Sanchez really offers nothing at the moment.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Mandzukic looked offside to me.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Herr Mueller putting that tie to bed.

PSG are looking out on their feet, can't afford to concede another away goal.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Juventus should just quit playing it out of defence tonight. They cannot string two passes together.

Play dat route 1 football.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

According to Marca, Messi's injury is the same type he suffered against Benfica earlier in the season, but he was back playing in the weekend then. Hopefully not too serious.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



IncapableNinja said:


> Herr Mueller putting that tie to bed.


Only over if Bayern keep a cleansheet.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Messi comes off and great game turns shit as Barcelona turn into boring Spain.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Vidal out of the next game, not good for Juve. Hutz

Possession hasn't even been as much in Bayern's favour as I thought, only 55% overall. Juve doing nothing with theirs though. Giovinco and Vucinic look like they're livening it up though.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



IncapableNinja said:


> *Herr Mueller putting that tie to bed.*
> 
> PSG are looking out on their feet, can't afford to concede another away goal.


Wouldn't go that far. This team has serious choking potential, especially with Mr big game himself. :robben


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lol: at the two barca players lay there watching the ref


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

moaning barca again, they werent head injuries so play on

edit: 1-1 

barca moaning again , and it was offside, brilliant :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BIG GAME IBRAAAAAA


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Post almost to Barca's rescue again but :ibra


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The ZLAT! The ZLAT! The ZLAT! The ZLAT The ZLAT!

Zlatan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LMAO strong offside.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That wasn't even close :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca deserved that for all the attempted cheating :cashley


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It really means nothing, both ties are over.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

UEFAlona swerve. :russo


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

How I wish Thiago Silva was a Chelsea defender :downing GOAT performance from him tonight.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> Only over if Bayern keep a cleansheet.


Juventus are not scoring tonight. Abysmal performance.

'dat refball dominating UEFALONA. :vince4

Also hilariously bad stuff earlier from PSG to take a short corner when Barca only had 9 men on the pitch. :lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Looks like the Forza Twins were right about Thiago Silva :wilkins


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Joey Barton's tweet inspiring Thiago Silva to be extra GOAT tonight, he must have had money on PSG, dat reverse psychology


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PENALLLTTTTTYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Somebody, shoot the Bayern/Juventus referee in the face. I so fucking hate him.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Idiot Goalkeeper


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Stonewall pelanty


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Alexis that fucking snake.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Salvatore STUPIDgu


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

XAVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Based Xavi. :xavi


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DAT XAVI!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

SANCHEZ REDEMPTION


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Two ties already over.

Boring.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

As much as I hate to say it that was a definite penalty. What the fuck was that goalkeeper doing?!


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Somebody, shoot the Bayern/Juventus referee in the face. I so fucking hate him.


CLATTENBURG


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Most depressing CL ever. Next Wednesday should be exciting. LOL.

save_us_dortmund


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FUCK


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL VALDES


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

VALDES :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

VALDES THE WOAT


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

AHAHAHAH Valdes!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

There's hope yet :jones

VaLOLdes


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FOR THE LOVE OF CHRIST!


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Practicing dat yoga


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

lolValdes, fuckin jobber


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

i cant believe that. wow. just wow.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Loldes.

Barca have got to reach deep into their Qatari pockets and put up 50-55 meeeeelion euros to secure the services of Reina, ASAP. :brodgers


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

2-2 isn't a bad result.

I'm not too worried at the moment.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

nicely done psg


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Thorough domination, could have ended this tonight but all we need is an away goal in Turin i think. Btw is Schweinsteiger too good or is it just me ?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Not sure why some are writing Juventus off already. They played shitty tonight but I highly doubt they'll play like that at home. 2-0 isn't a big margin, they have a brick shithouse defence and have we forgotten already about Bayern at home against Arsenal? They've shown their mental fragility on numerous occasions, they've gotta get that monkey off their back.

I do think Bayern will prevail but it's not like this is the impossible task for Juventus, christ.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Very good performance and result for Bayern. I can't see Juse keeping them out, so they should advance now. I thought Juve would have been able to pull it off with a draw here and a win back home, but nope.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think Juve will win the next leg but I also think Bayern will get that away goal which will seal the tie.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Thorough domination, could have ended this tonight but all we need is an away goal in Turin i think. Btw is Schweinsteiger too good or is it just me ?


I adore Bastian for a lot of reasons. But one reason will last me a lifetime.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Thorough domination, could have ended this tonight but all we need is an away goal in Turin i think. Btw is Schweinsteiger too good or is it just me ?


He is brilliant, he made Pirlo look like an old granny tonight. Imperious performance.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> 2-2 isn't a bad result.
> 
> I'm not too worried at the moment.


How can you even be worried when you have come back from two goals down to turn a tie around as early as a few weeks ago? Plus you have got Messi. That guy alone says it all. Huge difference when he doesn't play. Vilanova is back too.

PSG are out. They can't get a result at the Camp Nou. And they're taking only a score draw there. Lol.

IMO, if a team would beat Barca, it all depends on getting a result at the Camp Nou.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bastian is easily the best CM outside of spain and probably outside of the two at barca imo.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Its a shame Silva is wasting away in ligue 1. Could walk into any team in the world.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Were all them lol Valdes posts before you all saw the replay. If not then lol football thread gonna football thread I guess. Baffled at the impression so many people have of Valdes on here. Kinda unrelated though. Alves was world class tonight. Been Barca's play for the past month. Maybe 2. Find me a better assist this season and I'll demand a gif. At any level nevermind the away tie of a CL Quarter. Messi's ability to be constantly scoring goals without playing well might be his best quality of all.

:ibra and his end products :lol So much quality and then so wasteful so often. Offside by a mile and a really shocking call by the linesman who should see that clear as day. It's hard to watch Tennis with the hawkeye system and then watch Football with so many bad calls changing matches that could easily be put right in a matter of seconds by watching just an instant replay. 

Game should have been to put bed for Barca before that by Sanchez. What a first touch that guy has. PSG aint winning at the Nou Camp though so I wouldn't be worried if I was a Barca fan. There'll be goals though with Mascherano suspended. Will Abidal be likely to start for next Wednesday?

Oh and Beckham :datass*


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

2-0 was a just result for Bayern. Juve sucked tonight.

Mark Clattenberg though... Jesus he was poor.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Congrats to the ref another great job trying to get Barca out by another terrible job


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

wouldnt be the first time clattenberg got an offside call wrong


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dat Valdes


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Seabs said:


> *Were all them lol Valdes posts before you all saw the replay. If not then lol football thread gonna football thread I guess. Baffled at the impression so many people have of Valdes on here. Kinda unrelated though.*


I was pressured into it via peer pressure. I was about to say "Valdes is a really great guy" until I refreshed the page and saw the other responses. :sturridge


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

You even went one step further and called him a 



Hollywood Hesk said:


> fuckin jobber


:hesk2


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh, crumpets.

Just saw PSG's second from the behind-the-goal replay. Going to have to begrudgingly retract my initial statement of Loldes. 

Forgive me Victor for I have sinned. :vince4



W0lf said:


> Not sure why some are writing Juventus off already. They played shitty tonight but I highly doubt they'll play like that at home. 2-0 isn't a big margin, they have a brick shithouse defence and have we forgotten already about *Bayern at home against Arsenal?* They've shown their mental fragility on numerous occasions, they've gotta get that monkey off their back.
> 
> I do think Bayern will prevail but it's not like this is the impossible task for Juventus, christ.


That game being so fresh in the mind is why this tie, for all intents and purposes, is over.

Heycknes is much too good a manager and his hairdo is much too slick a hairdo to have a repeat of the second leg against Arsenal. That was just a case of them assuming Arsenal wouldn't give a damn and Wenger was all like, NOTHING IS OVER. They'll also have motivation to score as that would leave Juventus needing four.

Their mental chokery rears it's ugly head when they actually get a sight of their fears and insecurities reflecting on the trophy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



haribo said:


> Dat Valdes


:lmao single handedly saving the CL thread.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

just going through both these matches, flipped a coin and chose bayern/juve first

alaba's goal was great, juve's defence was all over the shop until about 10 mins before muller's goal. bayern dominated them.

have to point out clattenburg's performance. absolutely woeful. seemed to go out of his way to ignore obvious fouls because of the occasion. the card on lichtensteiner was absolute rubbish. vidal deserved one for his tackle on ribery, and then mandzukic got a yellow for pretty much standing there.

still got 10 mins left and i highly doubt juve will get back into this. vidal has been good but there hasnt been much else to write home about. forward were absolutely invisible.

and again, another yellow for 'diving' after being kicked by bonucci. fuck off clattenshite.

ribery runs his studs down the calf of vidal. no foul. this is dreadful.

just realised i wrote pirlo is good while reading through this again. no idea why i typed that. i meant vidal besides his fouling actually pushed juve forward more than anyone else.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

well that was terrible :side:

hopefully we can turn things around in Turin.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PSG!!! :mark: First goal by Zlatan was offside, though not really Valdez fault. Dat second goal though. 

Bayern was just far superior than Juventus today. Never know what could happen in the 2nd leg though, I wouldn't count them out look what happened at Aresnal.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PSG will miss Matuidi big time for the return leg, what a monster he is. Chantome or Verratti just aren't the same players.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

stark and his assistants are doing the exact opposite of clattenburg. paying everything. mascherano getting a yellow for menez slipping over.

having 2 barca guys on the floor and using that to call psg players onside is a pretty pissweak effort too. still with 15 mins left but i presume psg get back into this. pique is laughably bad and psg have been one good pass away from scoring the entire game.

ibra is a mile offside for the goal? :lmao the refereeing in both games has been deplorable. that's not even close. it's about 3 yards offside. amazing.

not much valdes could've done off that bartra deflection either. if it doesn't touch bartra valdes picks the ball up easy.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Drogba will score tomorrow :drogba


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hoping BURAK peppers some Madrid angus.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think Madrid will win pretty comfortably tonight and I think Malaga might sneak a draw against Dortmund.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FOOK

I thought the game was in Turkey. Madrid gonna win this.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I miss Xabi Alonso's balls 






out to the wings :xabi


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE?


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> FOOK
> 
> I thought the game was in Turkey. Madrid gonna win this.


Same. :tyson

Excellent goal from Madrid. Galatasaray look decent in possession but pretty porous at the back.

Edit* Those feels upon seeing Riera.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DOES GOTZE EVEN GOAL?

That's how it goes, right EGame?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gotze should have berried that.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Quality finish from Ronaldo.:gnev


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

definite red card for Benzema


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Passing from Dortmund isnt the best so far. If they would be more precise they would lead.


----------



## CGS

sliplink said:


> Passing from Dortmund isnt the best so far. If they would be more precise they would lead.


Has improved in the last 5 mins or so to be fair. Reus in particlar has looked Threatening. Gotze need to get his shooting boots on. Should have Sorting 2-0 up by now

Edit 

Lewandoski DAT SKILL


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Uuuuuh, what a chance for Malaga. But closely followed by Lewa.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Tie over after 28mins :jose


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Underwhelming free kick by Reus right there...


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Going to have to call on the spirits of Taffarel, Hasan Sas and Hagi.

Just as they were getting into the game, too. :vince4


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

3 ties over already :lmao and people say the prem isn't competitive.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Tbf, as long as Dortmund go through the semis will be fapworthy!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



SN0WMAN said:


> Tbf, as long as Dortmund go through the semis will be fapworthy!


True the semi's will be brilliant but the last 8 rather underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



SN0WMAN said:


> Tbf, as long as Dortmund go through the semis will be fapworthy!


Hell yeah!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

A part of me wants real vs barca in the semi's so i don't have to watch them both in the final.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Malaga starting to put on a bit of pressure.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Didnt know anything about Malaga. Pretty strong team tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Trying to decide who i'd like at united more out of gotze, isco and gundogan :fergie.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Eboue you idiot.


----------



## CGS

That malaga Keeper isn't half bad


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Eboue you idiot.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

OMG, Lewa, are you shitting me?`?


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski, wtf :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Varane is going to end up being one of the greatest centre halves of all time


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

WOATze


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> DOES GOTZE EVEN GOAL?


Has to be asked again


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gundogan is such a talent


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

3-0, Higuain. Easy.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Higuaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Madrid gonna fall apart when Xabi leaves.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Madrid gonna fall apart when Xabi leaves.


Can't wait :brodgers


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What a surprise, Alonso and Ramos booked so they're fresh for the semis


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Big Willy with the clean sheet. You were warned.... In fairness Dortmunds finishing was poor, particularly Götze's.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Made the correct choice to watch Malaga-BVB instead of Madrid-Gala. Up until 35' Dortmund was destroying Malaga, Gundogan was a beast, Gotze underwhelming though. Things will get complicated for them if Malaga score in Germany.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Just gonna come out and say this

Varane is already world class

Ramos was getting his ass handed to him by Didier, but Varane kept putting up a fight, making crucial interceptions and marshalling the entire defence

Absolutely astonishing young defender



WWE_TNA said:


> Trying to decide who i'd like at united more out of gotze, isco and gundogan :fergie.


Gundogan is the most underrated out of all 3, but hes the guy who would improve United the most. A genuine proper CM who can completely boss the midfield and spread the ball

Honestly we should be going for him


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Paul Walsh acting like a world class muppet.*


Chain Gang Soldier said:


> That malaga Keeper isn't half bad


*He's been boss this season.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Personally I'd still rate courtois (but biased ofcourse) above him, but Malaga's keeper certainly is pretty great


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Wel Madrid is through, wasn't even close.

Dortmund/Malaga is still 50/50 but it's gonna be at Dortmund home they are very strong there.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Zidane cost us Varane. Cunt.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

he did? fuck him :kobe2


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Juve/Bayern tie isn't over :side:


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Lawls said:


> Juve/Bayern tie isn't over :side:


:robben


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Varane was outstanding


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well, UEFA will do everything possible to set up a Barca/Madrid final. The only obstacle, it seems, is Bayern.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ITV showing the Madrid/Gala game next week. Can't wait. :rose3


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Chelsea leggo


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



haribo said:


> ITV showing the Madrid/Gala game next week. Can't wait. :rose3


I knew that would happen. Their CL match choosing policy goes English club, then Barca, then Real then 'fuck we're going to have to show someone else'. I bet they had the option of picking Dortmund vs Malaga as well.


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd just like to take this moment to say:

TOON TOON, BLACK AND WHITE ARMY!
TOON TOON, BLACK AND WHITE ARMY!
TOON TOON, BLACK AND WHITE ARMY!
TOON TOON, BLACK AND WHITE ARMY!

Benfica, we comin' fo' you, .....!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



haribo said:


> ITV showing the Madrid/Gala game next week. Can't wait. :rose3


:blatter

SkySports it is


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ITV might just want to show as many matches as possible involving Jose in the Champions League since this will be his last Champions League campaign for a couple of years.........













seeing as he'll be managing Chelsea next season in the Europa League :terry :jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ohh come on ffs who made the chiles smiley?

:fergie2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Looking forward to tonight's games in the Europa League, I think Chelsea and Spurs might just sneak victories, but I think Benfica will have too much for Newcastle.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm watching Newcastle over spurs, haven't watched them this season in europe and sick of watching spurs in it.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










etc


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Europa League anthem is wank. First time I've noticed it.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOME ON :Cisse :Cisse


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao Torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

#9 is GOATing


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:zorres


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ZORRES > torres


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FUCK

double fuck


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Rubin are getting raped. Mata is GOATing.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I knew Chelsea would walk this tie, they couldn't have it the hard way in *every* round.

LOL Spurs

*LOL SPURS!!!!!*

TERRY :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Flopabayor.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lol, Spurs absolutely WOATing it since Lennon went off, then Adebayor pops up with a goal. Yes, Adebayor has actually scored. Hard to believe.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

GOALS EVERYWHERE

All 3 ties looking very interesting. Chelsea better finish it tonight, they'll struggle in Russia.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Spurs WOATing right now

edit 

and just as i type that they score :downing


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

SCOTT PARKER

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Genuinely the most overrated player I have ever seen.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Haha Parker with the ultimate fpalm moment. Big chance there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Very limited is brave scotty P.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

These Rubin guys have good strikes from far out.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It's all going off, entertainment everywhere. Crucial away goal as long as we stay close to them now we're still in the tie.

Good to have Timmy Krul back.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Parker's miss was just about the worst I've ever seen. :lmao


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Parker's shot was going in but it took a nick off Holtby who was on the floor, taking it wide of goal.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh, forgot to mention Andy Townsend's unbelievably biased commentary rearing it's head again. The big shout of "yes!" when Spurs scored. I know it's an English channel but come on, man.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

He does that with every English team, not much wrong with it imo I'm sure Swiss commentators are biased towards Basel.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Oh, forgot to mention Andy Townsend's unbelievably biased commentary rearing it's head again. The big shout of "yes!" when Spurs scored. I know it's an English channel but come on, man.


Nothing will beat :wilkin's Madrid vs Spurs commentary two years ago. That was a legit my word. It's where stay on your feet was born too.

Although his JTs and Franks during Chelsea games were nearly just as bad.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










:avb2


----------



## booned

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

GYLFI


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

fpalm

fuck sake


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE 

Oh wait David Santon was :kanye


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:zorres


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Stephen Taylor. England star.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Goodnight sweet newcastle


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

YOU'RE NOT PLAYING VOLLEYBALL STEVE

yeah now we're fucked


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Motherfucking Vintage :zorres

Wonder how long it will last though :torres


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*3-1 :mark:
Benfica :mark:*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

So Newcastle Fans, How those tips from Our Lennon working out for you then?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Chelsea are actually going to win another fucking double.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What a horrendous surrender this has been.

Disgraceful. We were actually well in the game too, 2 horrendous fuck ups.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Cisse is pretty awful


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL at that yellow for Benny

Refs


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*FRENCH UNITED can't touch this, yo :kobe3*


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Irish Jet said:


> Chelsea are actually going to win another fucking double.


If we do, we're finishing fifth, so it would be the worst two trophies we've ever won.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Corner Kicks:

Benfica 12-0 Newcastle

Damn :lol*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Was gonna for a Spurs/Newcastle double tonight or a Cardozo/Benfica wincast.fpalm At least I dodged the Spurs one, for now anyway.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Benfica are a top side and I'd bet on them to win the whole thing right now. Obviously that's easy to say with them 3-1 up but I was thinking that before. Newcastle definitely have their work cut out now.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Ameobi smacks Gaitán in the chest when he's not with the ball, and he only gets a yellow card? Dafuq?*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> If we do, we're finishing fifth, so it would be the worst two trophies we've ever won.


dibs on mata


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It was always gonna be a really tough ask to get a result here but to lose because of those two awful mistakes is so frustrating

megasigh


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Looks like a bad injury for Bale


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bale injured? SEASON OVER. :argh:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

And Bale's injured.

Nice knowing you Spurs.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bale being stretchered off, rolled over his ankle


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Never liked Benfica mainly for their fans, shame to see Newcastle throw away a promising position. Lovely bit of play for their goal however.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Chelsea through
Madrid through
Bayern through
Barca through
Benfica through 

Boring :jose

Edit: Bale injured? Basel through

Edit: Kuyt the GOAT. Fenerbahce through


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Benfica are a top side and I'd bet on them to win the whole thing right now. Obviously that's easy to say with them 3-1 up but I was thinking that before. Newcastle definitely have their work cut out now.


I said here I was going to bet on them & Barca before the draw but left it. I might have to revisit it.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Kuyt still the big game player, what a brilliant player he was for us.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WOOLCOCK said:


> *Never liked Benfica mainly for their fans*.


:mourinho


*
Anyway, considering we started off with 3 B-team youngsters on our 11, we pulled it off great. Can't see Newcastle score twice against us in the second leg. 

Also, sucks for Spurs. You better pray that's a minor injury, or else you're screwed for the rest of this season.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That definitely didn't look like a minor injury. Bale probably done for the season. Everton/Chelsea/Arsenal will be feeling extremely good.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What a shit night to be a Spurs fan, horrible performance followed by injuries to Lennon and Bale. Think someone above just really doesn't want Spurs to get the CL ever again.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Skybs said:


> :mourinho


Anytime I've seen a game of theirs the fans come off as Madrid esque in being quite plastic. Anytime they're losing or playing below par the fans seem to be constantly booing and showing little care in having any patience for them, then they get a goal and everything resets. Exactly the same with Real Madrid fans and has always left a poor impression on their support for me.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Green Light said:


> It was always gonna be a really tough ask to get a result here but to lose because of those two awful mistakes is so frustrating
> 
> megasigh


I know that feel bro. Such stupid errors.

Hitting the post twice just took the Pa-piss.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I dislike Benefica's elitist attitude

We kicked their asses in the CL, which they follow by insulting us, saying theyre better, we got lucky etc etc

*******


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Kuyt


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Spurs back 4 were awful. Vertonghen too. They look so flat without Lennon and Bale dominating. Arsenal are gonna get 4th spot again somehow. You can see it now with Bale looking bad and Lennon out too. Shit, Everton could even take it if they shape up. Chelsea aren't beyond throwing it away if they get past Rubin and beat City. 

And Adebayor should have been sent off for dangerous play on his goal.

Oh and Dembele is a joy to watch. *


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Principino said:


> Kuyt still the big game player, what a brilliant player he was for us.





Hank Scorpio said:


> Kuyt


Still love the guy enaldo


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dempsey and Adebayor upfront for the rest of the season...holy shit, Spurs'll be lucky to stay in the top 6.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well, at least we've got some actual back-up wingers!

Oh...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:zorres

What a joke that was making Cardozo take the pen again. The Newcastle players were encroaching more, and they actually got rewarded for it.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> If we do, we're finishing fifth, so it would be the worst two trophies we've ever won.


So you agree that the Top 4 Trophy wenger) is more prestigious than than the FA Cup and Europa league?


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> So you agree that the Top 4 Trophy wenger) is more prestigious than than the FA Cup and Europa league?


When you won the Champions League and the FA Cup the previous season, a trophyless season isn't too bad, as long as you secure your position in the top 4 and compete.

Now if we're talking about 8 years without a trophy...


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

^ If you're referring to Arsenal then it's all liez! They've been winning a trophy every season, the top 4 trophy.

Harsh injury for Bale, could not have come at the worst time for Spurs too.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well our semi final hopes took a massive dent tonight. Basel hadn't won away from home all season so even at 0-2 down I thought we'd get back into it, but a 2-2 draw for me isn't good enough. Basel did play very well though to their credit. Lennon going off injured was just bad news from the start, he's so important to us but no one can come away from that game today with there head held high at all, perhaps Dembele.

I don't believe we've won away from home in the Europa League this season and I think Basel are unbeaten at home so well, potentially there is our fate. But I would take a 3-3 draw of course to keep that stat alive and for us to progress, just can't see it.

Good news about Bale though with him just potentially missing two games (Everton and Basel), we haven't got a game for like 2 and a half weeks after Everton (in the Prem) so thats a positive.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Not the best game of the season thats for sure, but we still managed to win, im sure we can score in SJP so it will be though game for Newcastle.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

can't see anybody but Chelsea winning this, maybe if they meet Spurs in the final but Spurs have struggled away from home in Europe and now passing Basel is not even a guarantee. 

I like Benfica but I must admit Newcastle should have gotten a better result over there and I give them some chances at home if they can create the chances they did today


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Anytime I've seen a game of theirs the fans come off as Madrid esque in being quite plastic. Anytime they're losing or playing below par the fans seem to be constantly booing and showing little care in having any patience for them, then they get a goal and everything resets. Exactly the same with Real Madrid fans and has always left a poor impression on their support for me.


Plastic? LOL

The only thing we don't accept is defeat, thats why we boo the players, they have to feel for what side they are playing for!


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FACT: Fernando Torres has scored more goals this season than Rooney, Hernandez, Tevez, Aguero, Dzeko, Ba, Giroud, Defoe, Cisse & Lukaku!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Posterizer said:


> FACT: Fernando Torres has scored more goals this season than Rooney, Hernandez, Tevez, Aguero, Dzeko, Ba, Giroud, Defoe, Cisse & Lukaku!


THE DARK TORRES RISES!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Posterizer said:


> FACT: Fernando Torres has scored more goals this season than Rooney, Hernandez, Tevez, Aguero, Dzeko, Ba, Giroud, Defoe, Cisse & Lukaku!


He's also played 52 games this season. Which is more than any of the names selected. 10 more than Giroud who has played the second most amount of games out of the strikers mentioned.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

With only 1000 or twice as many minutes as most of those guys too

praise allah


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

torres: 52 overall appearances - 18 goals - 0.35 goals a game
rooney: 30 (and basically a midfielder) - 16 goals - 0.53 goals a game
hernandez: 28 - 16 goals - 0.57 goals a game
tevez: 37 - 16 goals - 0.43 goals a game
aguero: 31 - 13 goals - 0.42 goals a game
dzeko: 36 - 13 goals - 0.36 goals a game
ba: 37 - 18 goals - 0.49 goals a game
giroud: 42 - 16 goals - 0.38 goals a game
defoe: 38 - 14 goals - 0.37 goals a game
cisse: 39 - 11 goals - 0.28 goals a game
lukaku: 30 - 13 goals - 0.43 goals a game

looks a little less worthwhile now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

also you gotta factor in the value of a lot of his goals

theyre pretty worthless most of the time in the grand scheme of things. when we need him, he doesnt show up


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

gotta say I thought if Bayern were gonna have a weakness to be exploited it was Van Buyten, but he's been a rock. Still got it for 34 years old, giant in the air. Classy defender and is now keeping Boateng out of the starting 11.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Calm guys, never said he was better than of them, just found it and thought I'd share it.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Torres has 52 appearances in one season? Yet he was constantly missing games for us? Fuck sake

Could have done with dem 52 appearances in 08/09, might have won something :downing


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Different team, different system I guess, plus he is shit so needs to play more.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

“You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain.”

^

Torres career right there.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

AND HE'S WEARING THE BATMAN MASK


:torres - "I'm Batman"


----------



## JLawls91

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Still annoyed after the result yesterday. Benfica dominated but we were so unlucky hitting the post twice, one could have easily gone in. Add the two mistakes made its just frustrating, hopefully we're more bothered about the Fulham game now!

As for the Europa League its a joke competition. Whoevers idea it was to have 3rd placed Champions League teams drop into it is a dickhead.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Redead said:


> also you gotta factor in the value of a lot of his goals
> 
> theyre pretty worthless most of the time in the grand scheme of things. when we need him, he doesnt show up


Brentford :zorres


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*For who watched thhe Spurs game what's your thoughts about number 22 in Basel, Mohamed Salah ?*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Medo said:


> *For who watched thhe Spurs game what's your thoughts about number 22 in Basel, Mohamed Salah ?*


Best player on the pitch by an absolute mile. Only 20 years old, would love for us to sign him based on that one performance if I am honest with you. Although I could just be saying that because he's a young fast pacy winger and we have NO back up behind Lennon in that role.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Ziggs said:


> Plastic? LOL
> 
> The only thing we don't accept is defeat, thats why we boo the players, they have to feel for what side they are playing for!


Whenever I've seen a game of yours it looks like the players more often than not are already playing to keep the support onside and whenever standards slip the crowd are on their backs within a minute. I just always associate a sense of arrogance and entitlement with how quick Benfica fans at home seem to be to turn on the players when things aren't working. Maybe its just because I always associate supporting your team to consist of backing them and seeing past a few mistakes, rather than hounding players for mistakes and jeering them when things are bleak.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



JLawls91 said:


> Still annoyed after the result yesterday. Benfica dominated but we were so unlucky hitting the post twice, one could have easily gone in. Add the two mistakes made its just frustrating, hopefully we're more bothered about the Fulham game now!
> 
> As for the Europa League its a joke competition. Whoevers idea it was to have 3rd placed Champions League teams drop into it is a dickhead.


Bet it wasn't a joke of a competition when you was winning in the cup.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

i still dont understand this europa is a joke logic.

it goes towards coefficients and is a european trophy. the snobbery is amazing.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



93.20 said:


> i still dont understand this europa is a joke logic.
> 
> it goes towards coefficients and is a european trophy. the snobbery is amazing.


To be honest I use to think that, but following it this year, which is actually my first time ever has hcanged my mind


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I like the Europa League, I think it's an exciting competition in terms of games and goals and in that sense I have put it over the Champions League when it comes to excitement for the past few years. You always get something different too. Sure Sevilla won it two years on the bounce and Atletico Madrid have won it 2 of the past 3 years but you usually get different finalists, this year for example.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The Europa League's thrown up some great ties the last few years. Bilabo/United last year was as good as anything in the Champions League. It's been good this year too IMO.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Best player on the pitch by an absolute mile. Only 20 years old, would love for us to sign him based on that one performance if I am honest with you. Although I could just be saying that because he's a young fast pacy winger and we have NO back up behind Lennon in that role.


_*He is a good player but he lacks the finish, i can see him playing in the premier league next year, atleast i hope so.*_


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Medo said:


> _*He is a good player but he lacks the finish, i can see him playing in the premier league next year, atleast i hope so.*_


Yeah he seemed a bit rushed when it came to his finishing but I guess it's reassuring that he is getting into the positions, really was great last night. Then again, there were a few good players on show for Basel and they were one of the best teams I've seen play us at the Lane in a while.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DwayneAustin said:


> Torres has 52 appearances in one season? Yet he was constantly missing games for us? Fuck sake
> 
> Could have done with dem 52 appearances in 08/09, might have won something :downing


The fact torres hasnt been injured is partly why he hasnt been doing so good

Ever since the incident in the 2010 world cup final, where he pushed himself absurdly to that final goal, he pulled a hamstring

ever since the incident he hasnt been willing to push himself to anywhere near that level out of fear of getting hurt


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Looking forward to the Dortmund vs Malaga tonight, Dortmund are the strong favourites, but if Malaga can score an away goal it will make things interesting.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Score predictions.

Galatsaray 1-1 Real Madrid
Dortmund 2-0 Malaga


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

games tonight aren't as appealing as Juve/Bayern and PSG/Barca but Dortmund/Malaga could be a cracker. 

Dortmund 3-2 Malaga
Galata 1-2 Madrid


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well if the Galatasaray-Madrid wasent dead yet, it sure is now. 

0-1 Ronaldo


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I love Dortmund fans.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dem dark horses in trouble now. Away goal for Malaga


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Malaga go a goal up, tbh saw it coming and I can see Malaga holding to it


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh yes, get in Joaquin. Lovely touch from Isco to drop the ball back to him and the dummy completely fooled the defender.

Should liven this game right up.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd so laugh if Malaga win the CL just because they're banned from Europe next year :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Massive goal for Malaga, it will be interesting to see how Dortmund respond.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










Class.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That flick from Reus :datass

1-1


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lovely goal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Quality goal. Brilliant from Reus and Lewandowski


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Come into the Real game after 15mins, missed the goal, then fuck all happens for the next 30mins. Brilliant!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The referee in the Galatasaray/Real Madrid game has been horribly biast towards Madrid that it's unbearable to watch.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Does Gotze even goal though?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gotze lacking dat Matt Lowton volley ability.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Drogba doing his best Adebayor impression tonight.

Damn, what a finish by Eboue.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

EBOUEEEEEEE!!!

What a strike!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Sneijder has been terrible, summed up by that miss.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Never get tired of seeing that Eboue GIF, just priceless.

As for that miss. Horrendous sums it up perfectly, worse than the Ronaldo one.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sneijder has been terrible, summed up by that miss.


He's no longer a top player. 

He's a WORTHLESS COCKSUCKER, who overshadows Torres on the decline slope.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

my favourite Eboue gif


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That was class from Sneijder, what a goal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DROGBA!!!

Unbelievable


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Can this really happen?


----------



## IISUPERXEROII

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

3-1


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Beautiful touch from Sneijder to make room for himself. Then slots it home with confidence.

4-3.

Game on!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Seriuosly, fan support is so important


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Drogba!! I don't believe what I'm seeing


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FUIUUUUUUKKKKKKKK


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Surely this can't happen? Surely?


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

3-1? :jones

Shit I was watching the other match, unreal if they pull this off.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gotze just can't beat Willy.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ref doing his best for Real Madrid again.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund are out then. Buggerfuck.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Malaga 2-1 up, looks like yet another German bottle job


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Was just offside for me.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ah fuck. Someone shoot that linesman, even if he was offside... :side:

Would have made for an entertaining end.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The most blatant offside. Ever.


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ya, I almost spilled my coffee when Drogba scored there. But offside, damn it


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

UEFA want all the Spaniards in the semis.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Sadly, the hope of Gala went when Eboue went off injured.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

come on drogba, 

score another!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Real Madrid are through here, referee did a good job to help them though.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

HOWWWWWWWWWWWWW DORTMUND HOWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

3-2 DORTMUND!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Holy shit Dortmund turn it round in 2 mins


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

3 - 2 Dortmund!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BORUSSIA MOTHERFUCKING DORTMUND

This is their fucking trophy


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What the fuck?!


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ArbeLOLa

MagaLOLa


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

SUPERDORTMUNDHAVEGONEBALLISTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Red Card. Still to little to late for Galatasaray


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

So many wrong offside calls :lol not the linesmen's fault tbh it's FIFA's :blatter


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Clear offsides. Twice. Excellent.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

SO FUCKING MENTAL, ALL OFFSIDE BUT SO WAS ELISEU :lol


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

2 offsides in 1. haha


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund!!!!!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

UNREAL, ABSOLUTELY UNREAL!!!


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Football totally lost it's shit tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Unbelievable night of Champions League football.

This is Dortmunds trophy.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well that's the end of that...


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ronaldo is hurt guys


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund will win the CL this season


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

10 goals scored tonight and the only fucking goals I saw were Ronaldo's

Missed everything enaldo


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Two incredible games.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Missed the Dortmund game. 

FUCK THIS GAY WORLD.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

After Raw last night, I needed a rest. But look what the football has thrown up :lol


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I really hope they win it.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

After the boring first half, it got really exciting in the second. Just wish Gala scored another just to make it even more entertaining towards the end.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Wow.

Can't wait to see the highlights for these 2 games.


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

best team in the world 
BVB


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ronaldo's back should be broken from carrying the team. enaldo


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

So good decision by me to switch off when Malaga went 2-1 up :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What sort of shit team concedes two in the last minute..


:troll


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona is winning tomorrow night regardless of there injuries and Bayern Munich is beating Juventus


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



united_07 said:


> So good decision by me to switch off when Malaga went 2-1 up :side:


You're not alone in doing that!:faint:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Losing it like that has got to hurt. Not been a good week for them and their manager. Plane struck by lightning and all sorts.

http://gulfnews.com/sport/football/...ns-father-s-death-in-nightmare-week-1.1168101


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

They can't complain. They had a goal offside too.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What a night of football! Glad i managed to watch both.

I can't believe what happened in Dortmund. I thought they were done but bam Reus, and then bam Santana and they are through.

The final goal was offside, but then again so was Malaga's so either way a team was going through due to an offside goal. But unlucky Malaga, they won't be in Europe next season which is a shame.

And, Galatasaray gave it a really good go in the 2nd half. All 3 goals were class, and there was a part of me that thought they could do it, but Real hung on well in the end, and got another goal to really seal it.

Great night of football. Hopefully more of the same tomorrow


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Madrid-Dortmund
Bayern/Juve-Barca semis.

Pretty sure of it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Heartbreaking for Malaga. Toulalan and Demichelis were excellent tonight and Caballero was amazing over both legs. Beyond cruel.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










The poor faces.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Malaga President on twitter



> This is not football but racism and clear of all
> 
> I hope to open a thorough investigation UEFA regarding the Spanish club out this way


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



united_07 said:


> Malaga President on twitter


What the fuck is he talking about?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

OptaFranz ‏@OptaFranz 23m
10 - Dortmund haven't lost any of the last 10 matches in the CL (6 victories, 4 draws) - a new club record. Historical.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



united_07 said:


> Malaga President on twitter


Not Racism, Just the best that Scotland has to offer when it comes to refereeing.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Unbelievable finish to the Dortmund/Malaga game, thought the game was over at 1-2.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

At one point I actually thought both Madrid and Dortmund would be out. Madrid to a far lesser extent but still.. DAT atmosphere! Truly unbelievable night of football!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



danny_boy said:


> Not Racism, Just the best that Scotland has to offer when it comes to refereeing.


The sad part is that Craig Thomson is supposed to be our best referee.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Sour grapes from Malaga president, grasping at the racism card.

Klopp is such a legend!


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

MYTHICAL BVB COMEBACK


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*:wilkins what a finish. Was losing my shit when they got the 3rd. 

Don't get how anyone can blame the offside calls when they evened themselves out. You can't blame going out on a call that was sending you through before it. Tough break for Malaga though. Great performance. Isco is a delight and the idea of him playing for City is scary. Lewandowski. Want. Bad.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowskis goal was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Just got back from Gala vs Madrid match, the atmosphere was supreme. Even Madrid fans were cheering the shit out of their team.Some things I would like to mention:
Well football can not be shaped by saying If .... happened, then... but here we go !
At the first leg the referee missed our penalty. Let's say we scored that one and game ended 3-1. Then this match I learned that Ronaldo's first goal was offside. So lets say we went to 3-0. Then it would be 3-1 with Madrid having 10 players. Of course whole dynamics, strategy, roster changes but dammit fuck these referees. We were the ultimate underdogs and played our heart out in the second half. Approximately 25 min I have seen Real Madrid players tremble with fear. I was so close to the pitch Ronaldo just lost himself he kept throwing balls to throw-in's and losing the ball etc. I wish ref would have not seend Drogbas off-side also so from 4-1 it would be more exciting match. I feel sorry for Malaga, I am tired of seeing German teams emerge victorious I am going to watch that match now. It was an epic night, I wish we can do better next time.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Man the Dortmund game sounds awesome. Pissed I missed it enaldo


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We're going out tomorrow. 

I just feel it.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

No you're not. No chance. The United BS nerves are spreading.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Nah UEFA will make sure Barca/Real happens in the final


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










God. Fucking. damn

Those dortmund fans are unnatural


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> OptaFranz ‏@OptaFranz 23m
> 10 - Dortmund haven't lost any of the last 10 matches in the CL (6 victories, 4 draws) - a new club record. Historical.


 Wasn't Arsenal and Barca undefeated en route to the 2005-06 final?

edit: Whoops. You meant club record, I thought they set a new CL record. My bad.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Nah UEFA will make sure Barca/Real happens in the final


We'll make sure it doesn't.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU. 

This is why I hate going out. I bet Miss Havisham didn't miss a single Champions League game. 

Looks like Willy had another monster outing. Wood love him at Anfield next season and you just know that if the Dubai International Capital conglomerate had taken over that he'd be our number one target. 

:brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

2 goals in stoppage time?

pfft, been done.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Loud alarm, how do you respond to silent alarm's allegations that you have won the title already


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

with gusto and pride.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

can we have some more PHIL JONES gifs plz? :lol


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DORTMUND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: mark:

Absolutely thrilling ending.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

People talking about the ending but my word at their first goal. Reus' flick was brilliant. Also fucking lol at Malaga whinging about an offside goal considering their 2nd was offside :lol


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That was pure class by Reus.

Dortmund/Real Madrid come on


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Brilliant comeback in stoppage time. Now for them to eliminate one of the Spanish giants and have an ALL GERMAN final.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund vs PSG final. :side:


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DORTMUND!!! Unbelievable

So glad they are through, the semis are going to be better with them.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Juventus 3-0 Bayern :side:


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern 1-1 Juventus imo


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*wow @ Dortmund, unbelivable.

Real did a bad game but in the end we qualified and that's the most important thing, plus Ronaldo scored 2 more goals (Y)*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well, Platini is making sure it's Real/Barca this time. Let's see how many red cards we see in Bayern/Barca (the semis, so obvious?).

I still think Madrid will win it. Feels like the UEFA syndrome.




Hohenheim of Light said:


> Brilliant comeback in stoppage time. Now for them to eliminate one of the Spanish giants and have an ALL GERMAN final.


I want to see it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Medo said:


> *wow @ Dortmund, unbelivable.
> 
> Real did a bad game but in the end we qualified and that's the most important thing, plus Ronaldo scored 2 more goals (Y)*


becoming a big man player now.

Inb4 I spoke to soon


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Razor King said:


> Well, *Platini is making sure it's Real/Barca* this time. Let's see how many red cards we see in Bayern/Barca (the semis, so obvious?).
> 
> I still think Madrid will win it. Feels like the UEFA syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see it.


Platini favours PSG over Barca.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PSG 1-1 (Penalties)
Bayern 1-2 Juventus


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

i want bayern/dortmund and madrid/barca in the semi's so the best from germany vs the best from spain occurs.

so bayern vs barca 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Posterizer said:


> PSG 1-1 (Penalties)
> Bayern 1-2 Juventus


that wouldn't end in penalties

barca would go through with 2 away goals vs 1.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If it's an all German final, both will somehow end up choking.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcastuff
David Villa has discomfort and is doubtful for the Champions League game against PSG on Wednesday #fcblive #ucl [sport]

Messi is also out by the looks of it. 

We are going out.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Juve 2-1 Bayern
Barca 3-1 PSG


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Juve to win on the night and lose on away goals overall penaldo)
Barca to win uncomfortably and :ibra


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*If Messi can walk then he plays. If Cesc plays like he did on Saturday and Iniesta turns up with 2 legs then they should be fine. They'll concede but 2 away goals is a big boost. CB might be a problem. I'd love for Abidal to start but it feels like a bigger risk than playing Barta after being out for so long. I'd love for him to get 5 minutes at the end if the match is done.

Want Barca vs Dortmund and Bayern in the Semi and Final if Barca get through.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



SN0WMAN said:


> Barca to win uncomfortably and :ibra


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> Platini favours PSG over Barca.


Yeah, I forgot about them.

By the looks of the referring in Madrid's games, UEFA seem hellbent on taking Madrid to the final.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Pirlo to score all 3 of Juve's goal to put us through irlo


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Razor King said:


> Yeah, I forgot about them.
> 
> By the looks of the referring in Madrid's games, *UEFA seem hellbent on taking Madrid to the final.*


It is the correct thing to do :mourinho

Madrid win the CL
Chelsea win the EL
Mourinho returns to Chelsea
Chelsea and Mourinho defeat Madrid in the Super Cup

Yes.

I read that AVB was favourite to succeed Mourinho at Madrid. Imagine if it happens and he takes Bale too :avb1


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca-PSG 3-2
Juventus-Bayern 2-2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> It is the correct thing to do :mourinho
> 
> Madrid win the CL
> Chelsea win the EL
> Mourinho returns to Chelsea
> Chelsea and Mourinho defeat Madrid in the Super Cup
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I read that AVB was favourite to succeed Mourinho at Madrid. Imagine if it happens and he takes Bale too :avb1


Im still confused how the fuck that could work

would madrid invent a new revolutionary pitch with two left wings?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ibra Hat Trick tonight and he will become THE ANTI-FLOP


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Is messi fit? if so barca 3-1.

Also that gif of zlatan telling the ref to get one of the barca players of quickly is amazing and the ref was even nodding, Master Ibra.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> Im still confused how the fuck that could work
> 
> would madrid invent a new revolutionary pitch with two left wings?


Put Ronaldo back on the right.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> It is the correct thing to do :mourinho
> 
> Madrid win the CL
> Chelsea win the EL
> Mourinho returns to Chelsea
> Chelsea and Mourinho defeat Madrid in the Super Cup
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I read that AVB was favourite to succeed Mourinho at Madrid. Imagine if it happens and he takes Bale too :avb1


And, AVB to face Chelsea in the CL Final next year, and get his revenge? :avb2

Oh wait, that's if Chelsea make it into the top-4. :terry


Edit:

If Bale moves to Madrid, where the heck does Di Maria go? I'm assuming Arsenal.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This one was sweet last night

http://t.co/Q3tr5P67lV


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PSG 2-1
Juventus 2-0 (Bayern wins on penalties)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Razor King said:


> And, AVB to face Chelsea in the CL Final next year, and get his revenge? :avb2
> 
> Oh wait, that's if Chelsea make it into the top-4. :terry
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> If Bale moves to Madrid, where the heck does Ronaldo go? I'm assuming United.


Fixed :fergie.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

2-0 Barça - PSG.
2-0 Juve - Bayern, fuck knows who wins on penalties.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Valdes; Alves, Alba, Pique, Adriano; Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta; Pedro, Cesc, Villa. 

CESC GOATRAGAS

ADRIANO CB


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FabreGOAT being the False Messi tonight in the False 9 position then ep


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Cesc is going to have an absolute shocker tonight. Leading us to get eliminated. 

Calling it first.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Villa brace tonight.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> Villa brace tonight.


I would FURIOUSLY ORGASM.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Not sure what the score will be between Juve and Bayern tonight, but I think Bayern will go through. Barca are the favourites against PSG, but I just have a feeling PSG could sneak it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

EGame spent most the CL hating on United fans, now he has become just like them - pessimistic for fuck all reason.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> EGame spent most the CL hating on United fans, now he has become just like them - pessimistic for fuck all reason.


Yeah i know, it's not like he has a reason like us.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Wonder how :ibra will do tonight against Adriano.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Spain 4-3 PSG
Juventus 3-1 Bayern

:lol Irish commentator thought Xavi freekick went in and almost lost his shit.

"WHO NEEDS MESSI?"


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd love a PSG goal to make it interesting but I just feel Barca will score first and then run rampant, 3-0.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We are so shit without Messi.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

OH MY GOD 

WE ARE FUCKING GARBAGE


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lavezzi has been Barcelonas best player.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

So glad United didn't end up getting Lucas Moura, and lost Paul Pogba, both are so good.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If only Juventus had a competent striker :sadpanda secretly in love with Vucinic


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Referee is fucking balls again.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Have to question the decsion to let a SPANISH referee take charge of this game.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Mandzukic got a card for getting kicked.

AGAIN

As for the match tho, Juve doing better than they did in Munich, which is no surprise. We ended the half strong, so I hope we get the first goal of the match.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PSG have a much better chance here than I thought they would. Barca look almost lost without Messi.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PASTORE


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

INB4 BUT WHO WAS DEFENSE?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE?

FUCK DWAYNEAUSTIN


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

yes, pastore:lmao bet barca would get a quick comeback:fplam


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:troll


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ibra has been absolutely GODLY.

Sad, they're not winning. It's far too set up for Messi to come on and win it. They should have this tie done and dusted though, over the two legs they've had enough chances to win the tie 3 times over.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lady Luck saves the Old Lady :wilkins

GOAT is on :messi


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, Bayerns advanced.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PSG PSG!!! COME ON


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

COME ON PARIS


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PEDRO


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PEEEEEEDDDRRRIIITTTOOOOOOOOO


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

wel... baca won.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck. Away goal rules are bullshit! :side:


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

nobody can park the bus like chelsea did last year.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

^^Nostalgia :terry2


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Messi's broke himself again.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:becks


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca/Real final it's happening people


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That was close...


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

My Word, the quality of these semi-finalists :wilkins


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*FUCK THAT WAS TERRIBLE. *


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Juventus completely outmatched and outclassed.

Schweinsteiger is a footballing god.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I honestly cannot see us beating whoever we get next.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I honestly can see us beating whoever we get next.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

All the praise in the world for Mandzukic. Has to now be in contention for best striker in the world, who in turn is keeping the best poacher in the world out of the team.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I can't believe how Bayern just systematically destroyed Juve.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I hate to admit it but Bayern are superior to Juve in every way. Well done Bayern, genuinely hope you win the competition.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> All the praise in the world for Mandzukic. Has to now be in contention for best striker in the world, who in turn is keeping the best poacher in the world out of the team.


Who would have though that Dante and Mandzukic would make a difference when we bought them? Imo Mandzukic is currently the best striker in the world, not because he scores a lot but because of the pressure he provides to the opposition defenders, the free kicks he wins all the time and his tremendous link up play.He rejuvenated Muller who, while Gomez was playing, was wasted.

I honestly think that Kroos' injury could turn out to be a 'good' thing for us, Robben on the right just provides a lot more speed.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

more likely to get German vs Spanish semi finals, so good chance it could be a Madrid vs Barca final


----------



## MOX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Can't believe that I still jump and scream when rewatching this (I live in France and my gf is Parisian so I needed a pick-me-up):






I'd be quite up for a Real/Barca final.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I really couldn't handle the media wankfest for weeks in the build up to an El Clasico final. I'm a Brit backing the German boys! Who'd have thought it?!


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I hope so much that we'll get Barca/Real in semis.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Getting real bored of your shit Barca.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Bayern dominated again, Juvy couldn't do anything about it.

Semifinal :

Real/Bayern
Barca/Dortumond*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca being carried by an unfit Messi. He truly is the GOAT.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Real Madrid vs Bayern Munich*- Madrid looking for redemption :cena3 and Bayern need to win a Champions League to lose choker tag.

*Barcelona vs Dortmund*- Messi will GOAT. Sahin can suck mah balls.

Should be great matches.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










Not used to being on the bench ha Messi. Gotta lil bored?


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ah so it's the same semi finalists as last year.

Oh wait... wait a minute... The fucking champions aren't there.

FUCK


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PSG have gone out without losing a game in the tie. Time to abolish the away goal rule.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona, one man team. No question. :messi

Always thought Bayern would progress ahead of Juve but didn't think it would be so easy like they made it seem.

Great semi finals awaits us.

I'd mark so hard for these...

Dortmund vs Madrid
Barcelona vs Bayern Munchen


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

As long as we don't get same country semis, I'll be happy.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*





:wilkins


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I would be happy with anything but a Clasico final.

But yeah, the semis should be exciting. Hoping Dortmund humbles :jose again.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FUCK A CLASICO FINAL. 

FUCK A CLASICO IN GENERAL. 

FUCK EVERYTHING. 

I really hope we get Dortmund in the draw, because I really cannot see us beating Real or Bayern in the semis. I think the only way Barca will win the CL will be if we draw and beat Dortmund and Bayern beat Madrid. Then in the Barca Bayern final where the Germans CHOKE CHOKE CHOKE as usual.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund vs Barca final come on


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern vs. Barca over two legs, I can see us winning.

We've been incredible this season away from home.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lol at Juventus/Bayern being predicted the most close one, turned out to be the least. 

Onve again, away goal rues are shit


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



SN0WMAN said:


> Juve/Bayern will be a draw. PSG will embarrass themselves.





SN0WMAN said:


> Juve to win on the night and lose on away goals overall
> Barca to win uncomfortably


This why I lose so much money on bet365 :terry1


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Real/Madrid would be epic for the final.

And seriously Barcelona, you couldn't win 2-1 ? Now, I understand why everybody hate the french. Seriously, they are so annoying. We never loose, we are in the top 5 of the best team, Paris is the best. Seriosuly, I hate you Barcelona, because of you, they are NEVER going to shut up. Why couldn't you beat the worst team ever ?


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Worst team ever? easy there....


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Really disappointed in Juve, I'm not surprised that they didn't qualify but I am really surprised that they lost 4-0 in aggregate. Expected it to be much closer. Bayern did well though.

Really hope we don't get a clasico final.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Neither, esp at Wembley lol. Dortmund/Real or Dortmund/Barca sounds good


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern/Dortmund HOOHAHH


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*I wanna Real/Bayern in the final but i have this feeling that we will get em in the semi :$*


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Eclairal said:


> Real/Madrid would be epic for the final.


ep


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca love playing at Wembley, already won two titles there. Hopefully whoever gets them can pull off an upset.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund/Real and Barca/Bayern please.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Barca/Dortmund and Real/Bayern over 2 legs. Barca/Bayern Final. Don't want Barca/Real and Bayern/Dortmund Semi's. I could live with a Barca/Real Final but not over 2 legs again. *


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think Bayern would beat Barca over two legs. But I think Barca would beat Bayern in a final.

:hmm:

I don't know what I want to see more. Barca vs Bayern or Barca vs Dortmund. I really don't care about Madrid in this semi. I guess because they played Bayern last year and Dortmund in the groups this year.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Barca/Dortmund would create more goals over 2 legs so I'm going for that. Barca/Bayern Final sounds epic though minus the 2 legs strategy of holding back at times.*


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Sounds Real being in the final will piss off so many, i luv this.*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Would like to see Barca/Bayern as its arguably the best two sides in the champions league in the past few years going at it.

Although Ronaldo vs. Messi for the biggest title in club football is quite tempting as well .


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We have seen Ronaldo vs Messi in 2009 in the UCL finall, and Ronaldo played like shit back then


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Why do people want to see Barca/Real in the final so badly? You already get that match like 6 times a year, ugh. It's the Champions League, I want to see teams from 2 different countries going at it, preferably the best of each country. Therefore I want to see Barca/Bayern and hopefully Bayern win.



Eclairal said:


> Real/Madrid would be epic for the final.
> 
> And seriously Barcelona, you couldn't win 2-1 ? Now, I understand why everybody hate the french. Seriously, they are so annoying. We never loose, we are in the top 5 of the best team, Paris is the best. Seriosuly, I hate you Barcelona, because of you, they are NEVER going to shut up. Why couldn't you beat the worst team ever ?


What the....I don't even....


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Srdjan99 said:


> We have seen Ronaldo vs Messi in 2009 in the UCL finall, and Ronaldo played like shit back then


They've both grown a lot since then.

Barca/Madrid final appeals to me. As long as Mourinho wins that is. Sleeper would cry blood. It'd be beautiful.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca/Bayern is this year perfect finale to me


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

i want spain vs spain and germany vs germany in the semi's so we get the BEST OF EUROPE final.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd love for the final to be Bayern/Dortmund, it'd be glorious. I want us to knock Madrid out next.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

actually idrc.

i want bayern to win for dat MONEY MONEY MONEY MONEY MONEY

CHING CHING BLING BLING CUT THE CHATTER
YOU AINT TALKIN MONEY THEN YOUR TALKIN DONT MATTER


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Not bothered who's in the final, the quality of the 4 teams remaining does guarantee that the Final is gonna be pretty mouth watering whether it be Barca/Real or Real/Dortmund etc in the final


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Would like to see Bayern/Madrid in the final, think it would be a great match.


----------



## kidzeen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

HALA MADRID!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

just watching the highlights now. after chiellini's pathetic rolling around bit after kicking mandzukic i'm glad juve are out.

ridiculous for mandzukic to be booked for being kicked in the shin


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm personally hoping for a Madrid/Dortmund final with Madrid winning, fucking hate Barca and Bayern will CHOKE.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Chelsea line-up v Rubin

*Cech; Azpilicueta, Luiz, Terry (c), Ferreira; Ake, Lampard; Ramires, Benayoun, Moses; Torres

Subs: Turnbull, Ivanovic, Oscar, Mikel, Hazard, Marin, Mata*

A lot weaker than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think by the end of the night Chelsea will be the only English team throguh.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I hope they all go through bar Chelsea but I think you're right. It'd be a shame because Chelsea, Spurs, Lazio, Newcastle/Benfica is a really good & interesting final four. The Champions League obviously more exciting but the Europa League could be great viewing if it's those four.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd hope for a Barca/Real semis just so that we don't get a Clasico final. Bayern/Barca sounds epic though, and it will most likely happen. UEFA will ensure Bayern players get two red cards, while Madrid/Dortmund will be riddled with decisions for Madrid. Game over.




Joel said:


> I can't believe how Bayern just systematically destroyed Juve.


And, Chelsea lost to that side 3-0, right?

Let's not forget Arsenal humbling the in-form Bayern at their home.:hayden2 Away goals suck


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

INB4 back to being a twenty+ goals a season striker :zorres

Fenerbahce for the cup. Kuyt ♥


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We've seen Real/Barca, Real/Bayern & Real/Dortmund at least twice in the last 12 months. I really want to see Barca play Bayern & Dortmund. I couldn't give two shits about El Clasico. We've seen it enough in big games anyway and they've all been hyped up beyond belief beforehand. I can't cope with that shit again.

Real/Bayern for Bayern to dump them out and Barca/Dortmund for me. I'd like to see Barca/Bayern but if it's Bayern/Dortmund I'd be happy with that having not seen any of their domestic matches.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ZORRES :zorres


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DwayneAustin said:


> *INB4 back to being a twenty+ goals a season striker* :zorres
> 
> Fenerbahce for the cup. Kuyt ♥


:zorres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

goodnight sweet (probably racist) rubin


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Torres>>>RVP and Rooney.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

the fact Rubin have to play this game in Moscow is a disgrace, considering when Rubin were in the CL they were able to play in their home ground


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Torres scoring goals and making good runs. :wilkins


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I can only see Chelsea going through. Spurs will probably have it in the bag comfortably at some point but still go out stupidly and Newcastle will have too little for Benfica who I am fairly confident will go into that time-wasting, play-acting twattery Portuguese sides seem to be suspect too when they're defending a lead.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hajduk1911 said:


> the fact Rubin have to play this game in Moscow is a disgrace, considering when Rubin were in the CL they were able to play in their home ground


Hasn't it been changed due to the weather, being way too cold to play there? If that's the case and it's beyond freezing then there's not a lot they can do about it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

considering comebacks weve seen this week, can we really rule Rubin out though? 

1-1!


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Maybe not, Rubin are dogshit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

SLICK VIC


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Tie over


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What an atrocious penalty decision.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL ref. Awful decision.

Refs.

Chelsea should have subbed on Oscar before it was taken though, the extra time he had to think might have unsettled the pelanty taker.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Alot of 3-2s this week in europe


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

My predictions for tonight are Benfica to beat Newcastle and I have a feeling Basel might sneak past Tottenham.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I don't think Newcastle will lose at home. Draw at worst, narrow win at best. Either way I think Benfica will progress but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Clint fucking Dempsey!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I thought for a second he was going to lose that. Nicely done.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well, that's good. Well done Dempsey!


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Spurs.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh, haha. Very uncharacteristic from Dembele there.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Vertonghen loves an assist like.

Basel not out of it though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Awful Gaitan is awful. Newcastle basically gifted them a goal and he missed it


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

And that's why you always pick your good keeper. Lloris is laughing.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We need a winger to rotate with, why not Salah? He's been great in both games.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> We need a winger to rotate with, why not Salah? He's been great in both games.


Or we can save ourselves some money and use Townsend?


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Kyle Walker is a joke of a footballer.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Or we can save ourselves some money and use Townsend?


Yeah, looking forward to having him back next season. He usually plays on the left though, and with Lennon being pretty injury prone (though not so much this season) a backup for him would be nice.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah, looking forward to having him back next season. He usually plays on the left though, and with Lennon being pretty injury prone (though not so much this season) a backup for him would be nice.


I actually think he has been playing on the right for QPR. I heard he made 14 successful dribble against Wigan at the weekend which is a unbelievable amount. With the way I think AVB wants us to eventually play (inverted wingers), Townsend could well be crucial next year.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh really? Well then fair enough, always helpful to have wingers that can play on both sides. Inverted wingers is an interesting prospect, we've always been a team that relies on natural width really. Though we've been playing 4-2-3-1, AVB has a preference for 4-3-3 so it'll be interesting to see where Bale fits in if he does eventually shift to that formation. On the left? On the right? In behind? :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Want newcastle to score and make a real tie of this.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Shocking first half from us as I expected. Dembele has been terrible, Dawson is playing like a pub player, Naughton is just well rubbish anyway and I have no idea why a right footed terrible defender is getting picked over Ekotto, must have shagged AVBs wife or something.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Because that's what needs to happen. Because sometimes... the truth isn't good enough. Sometimes people deserve more. Sometimes people deserve to have their faith rewarded. Because he's the hero Chelsea deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So, they'll hunt him, because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a silent goal poacher. A watchful predator. A Dark Knight. Torres


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Huddlestone and Ekotto on at half time please AVB!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

People need to stop confusing that loser Torres, to the GOAT that is ZORRES :zorres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Torres gonna save roman some cash with this form.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

You mean ZORRES :zorres


Joel might have to go break his nose again (or w/e his injury is) once he heals.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Only heard the first half on the radio, but it seems that Newcastle are completely outclassed by Benfica. :cool2*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

God knows how many goals that is conceded by set pieces in recent weeks for us. We used to be solid defensively from set pieces too. Wasn't a corner but that's not the point.

What is the point of those officials behind the goal? So incompetent


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Shepard said:


> You mean ZORRES :zorres
> 
> 
> Joel might have to go break his nose again (or w/e his injury is) once he heals.


It must be done.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The next Modric is on! :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lazio 1-0 Fenerbahce (1-2 on agg) Hold on, Dirk :|


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It's call onside Cisse. Learn it :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The only saving grace about this performance is that you would imagine that next season Freidel, Dawson, Naughton, Parker, Holtby, Ade, Dempsey all will not be in our first choice 11. If this was as good as it gets from us I'd be suicidal


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well this isn't really our starting XI now with all the injuries we have. Agree about everyone you said apart from Holby though. I like him, though he's yet to hit the heights of his Schalke days.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

THATS BETTER :Cisse


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Well, shit. *


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lazio 1-1 Fenerbahce :mark:


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Newcastle just woke up. We are being ridiculously pressured. :nando*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Exactly why I wanted Huddlestone on, what a beautiful pass.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> The only saving grace about this performance is that you would imagine that next season Freidel, Dawson, Naughton, Parker, Holtby, Ade, *Dempsey* all will not be in our first choice 11. If this was as good as it gets from us I'd be suicidal


Gotta take this one back, tie game.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dempsey again?! What is this sorcery? Gotta love AVB's robotic jump celebration, :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Vertonghen took one for the team there.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Red on Vertonghen, this is done.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Fucking Tim Krul. :cussin:*


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:avb1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well, that's a shame. A little unfortunate. This can only end badly now.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FIGHT


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Heartbreak for Newcastle. Salvio with that last minute goal


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*YESSS :mark:

Semi-Finals, here we come. *


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Well, that's a shame. A little unfortunate. This can only end badly now.


Dawson sold him an absolute shit sandwich. Verts did what he had to do there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Last thing spurs wanted is extra time.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Walker is such a fucking wanker.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Benfica fans going wild (Y)*


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We are SLB LALALALA


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlexHumph said:


> Walker is such a fucking wanker.


He always has moody cunty look on his face and moans at every chance he gets.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> Last thing spurs wanted is extra time.


They don't play this weekend, so it's not too bad.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> Last thing spurs wanted is extra time.


We don't have a game for about 10 days


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Good game. We fucked up badly at the first half, 4 absolutely great chances of scoring and we didn't get it done, we deserved Newcastle's goal as a wake up call.

*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

About time Spurs had a few cunts on our team. Hopefully Walker can be that cunt. (Y)

We really didn't need extra time here. We're basically out already so this extra 30 mins isn't going to help us at all, especially with 10 men.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> About time Spurs had a few cunts on our team. Hopefully Walker can be that cunt. (Y)
> 
> We really didn't need extra time here. We're basically out already so this extra 30 mins isn't going to help us at all, especially with 10 men.


If we had 11, I'd be pretty confident, we were looking the better team and Hudd/Carroll were bossing it in midfield. With 10 men now though like you say it's not going to help. They now have more men in midfield and we're just going to have to try and nick a goal through a set piece or something.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> We don't have a game for about 10 days


Ahh were you suppose to play city/chelsea this weekend?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> Ahh were you suppose to play city/chelsea this weekend?


Supposed to play Chelsea I believe. Man City next weekend.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Rooting for Spurs. I always love to face English teams on European competitions, the enviornment on the crowd is always excellent when so(Y)*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Friedel in a penalty shootout will be like Peter Shilton in 1990 all over again.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

O hi Degen


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*






Ah well. Better beat Sunderland on saturday


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Green Light said:


> Ah well. Better beat Sunderland on saturday


Unfortunately beating Sunderland on Saturday isn't going to be doing many favours for you since you don't play Sunderland till Sunday


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



danny_boy said:


> Unfortunately beating Sunderland on Saturday isn't going to be doing many favours for you since you don't play Sunderland till Sunday


Aye

cut me some slack man I'm grieving


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Please penas.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Players are absolutely cream crackered


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I wouldn't call it hopeless for Spurs, Chelsea beat fucking Barca with 10 men.

Not helping though that Friedel is in the net, Lloris would have been great in the penalty shootout.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Yup, Lloris in a shootout would have given me hope. Seriously, have Spurs ever won a shootout? I'm quite sure they haven't in my lifetime.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This has been such a strange tie. Basel were so much better at WHL.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yup, Lloris in a shootout would have given me hope. Seriously, have Spurs ever won a shootout? I'm quite sure they haven't in my lifetime.


Last time we won the UEFA Cup we won on penalties.

Our last shootout win back in 1994! Christ.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ah thanks. So it was in my lifetime. Good to know I guess.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I don't think our players even have enough in the tank to take penalties :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Yeah this is defo going to penalties. Honestly think Spurs will take it in penalties


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

lol adebayor, should of passed it too sigurdsson.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm going for 4-2 to Basel on penalties.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Penalties :mark:.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Brilliant effort in the last thirty minutes by Spurs. Dat Dawson tackle.

Pelanty shootout :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Great effort by us in extra time. It will all probably be in vein though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Should be fun.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Cmon Basel!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Win or lose, I am very proud of the lads.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Was our last shootout when we lost to Man Utd in the League Cup Final in 2009? Or am I missing an obvious one out?


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Beautiful penalty right there


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Great save.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Game over.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Sommer is one of the best young keepers in Europe, a future star right there.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

HuddleDAUGHTER

Channelling dat DwayneAustin posting style


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lovely penalty by Frei, love those penalties which are blasted into the top corner

EDIT: and Adebayor continues to be a useless sack of shit


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Basel just taking the piss :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Adebayor :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ADEBAYOR THE OFFICIAL WOATTTTTT :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Adebayor :lmao


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL Adebayor.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lol just when you think adebayor could not get any shitter.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That penalty basically summed up Adebayor's season.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Adebayor
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

There it is Adebayor fucks up.

He's awful


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Never been more sure someone would miss a penalty.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Adebayor is a disgrace.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Adebayor was always going to miss. :lmao


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Suck it AV-B!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Seriously, did anyone actually think Adebayor was going to score?


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> HuddleDAUGHTER
> 
> Channelling dat DwayneAustin posting style


:mark:

But as his name is Huddle*stone*, he should be known as Huddlepebble 8*D

Unlucky Spurs. AdebayLOL


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Adebayor dancing up to the penalty spot :lmao.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Agent Adebayor - mission complete

What a stupid run up :lmao


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What a goofball Adebayor is. Never looked like scoring.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Seriously, did anyone actually think Adebayor was going to score?


AVB apparently.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Europa League ENDED.

Time to secure DAT 5TH PLACE.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



MetalX said:


> AVB apparently.


Touche.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










:lmao

dat QWOP run up.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

In all honesty he may have bottled his pen but he worked so hard tonight Adebayor. Still proud of the players, did extremely well to get to penalties after going down to 10 men, Dawson and Dempsey could hardly walk a the end of the game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DwayneAustin said:


> :mark:
> 
> But as his name is Huddle*stone*, he should be known as Huddlepebble 8*D
> 
> Unlucky Spurs. AdebayLOL


What the hell is wrong with me? :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



God™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> dat QWOP run up.


:avb2 

What a shit run and everything :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



> @Lord_Sugar: AVB should be fired.no tactics.Been lucky up till now with results.how can he put Huddleston as pen taker.Then Adebayor you knew would


Slowly becoming the Spurs Piers Morgan.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

People wonder why I am so pessimistic lol. Were just bottlers. We battled hard but our record in shootouts is atrocious!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



God™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> dat QWOP run up.


This doesnt show the best bit in the stupid fucking run-up


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :avb2
> 
> What a shit run and everything :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



God™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> dat QWOP run up.


.gif needs the prelude.

He should be taken out to the back and shot, tbh. You know it makes sense, AVB.


----------



## Kintaro

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I lol'd so much when Adebayor missed a penalty. Feels so good to see Spurs going out. In some way it would have been good if they progressed so they get more fixtures like Chelsea. As long as one of them misses out on the top 4 then it's all good with me. Hope we smash Norwich on Saturday.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I suppose atleast he had the balls to stand up and take one though didn't he? He worked extremely hard in the 90 minutes, was dead on his feet for the next 30 minutes. High pressure situation and he does that? Was bound to get abuse :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dat run up. Spurs really need to splash out on a quality striker. INB4 the obligatory transfer window link to Damiao.



Joel said:


> What the hell is wrong with me? :lol


:lol I'll give you a B+ for effort.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Adebayors is up there with Ramos. :cheer


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Adebayor will never win with Spurs fans. That penalty miss is the end of him here now. He worked extremely hard but people will look past that because he didn't score today and he missed a penalty. It wouldn't surprise me if the moronic fans booed him against Man City in 10 days time neither. I mean it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Adebayor will never win with Spurs fans. That penalty miss is the end of him here now. He worked extremely hard but people will look past that because he didn't score today and he missed a penalty. It wouldn't surprise me if the moronic fans booed him against Man City in 10 days time neither. I mean it wouldn't be the first time.



They are in their right too boo him, that penalty was just awful and it was clear that he didn't care.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Hard work is kinda pointless if you're up front on your own away from home in Europe and all your work is down the wings.*


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










The better angle.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Positives today:*
Adebayor working hard once again, held the ball up well, looked like his old self.
Tom Carroll was outstanding, he will be integral to our team in the years to come.
Great to see Huddlestone come on and change the game once again.
Lewis Holtby started to look good in a central position.

*Negatives:*
Adebayors penalty.
Making things hard for ourselves due to errors at the back.
Conceding at another set piece.
Lack of creativity before Carroll came on.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *Hard work is kinda pointless if you're up front on your own away from home in Europe and all your work is down the wings.*


Not necessarily. He could have just stood up front and done fuck all. He showed himself to the ball instead of shying away like he had done pretty much all season, he's clearly a confidence player and the goals and performances of recent weeks have clearly got his confidence up, his touch all round was better today and he brought players into the game like we expect of him.

Sadly, the penalty miss will probably bring him back to square one regarding the whole confidence thing and we'll probably just get the Adebayor we've been getting all season for the last 6 games. At least Man City is next and he always seems up for it against them.




Ziggs said:


> They are in their right too boo him, that penalty was just awful and it was clear that he didn't care.


Well no, because that wouldn't be supporting the team would it. Better players than Adebayor have missed penalties. At least he had the bollocks to take one. Getting on his back won't do good for neither him or us.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Well no, because that wouldn't be supporting the team would it. Better players than Adebayor have missed penalties. At least he had the bollocks to take one. Getting on his back won't do good for neither him or us.


He looked that he didnt even care when we was taking the penalty, if that happened with a Benfica player why would want to hear some explanations by him!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That's just what Adebayor is like. The game is just money to him but at the end of the day he is still a Tottenham player and I will continue to support him whenever he puts a shirt on because that's what I do. I get behind the players who wear the shirt of the team I support regardless of if he has a bad game or takes a bad penalty.

Sadly, Chelsea will probably go on to win this and become the first club in history to win all 3 European cups. It's a tragedy really, football has no soul any more. :lol


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That penalty is just piss poor technique his body shape is leaning backwards no wonder it only clipped the top of the post. Embarrassing really at this level.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Chelsea vs Fenerbahce
Benfica vs Basel

Chelsea vs Benfica final :mark:


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Juventus already did that.

I'm astonished how easily you are taking this elimination, i would be drinking to forgett what happened.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Really surprised Lazio didn't get through, good job I didn't put a bet on them to win it all.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

And BTW, beautiful pyro show by the Basel Ultras, just beautiful!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fenerbahce wouldn't be a bad match. MRLSH would get a HEROES reception when he steps back into the BRIDGE.

Would love to stuff Benfica in the final and then listen to Jesus cry again :kobe3


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> Fenerbahce wouldn't be a bad match. MRLSH would get a HEROES reception when he steps back into the BRIDGE.
> 
> Would love to stuff Benfica in the final and then listen to Jesus cry again :kobe3


Because the refs were really unbiased :lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> Would love to stuff Benfica in the final and then listen to Jesus cry again :kobe3


Brings a whole new meaning to Jesus wept.


Is Meireles' hair still WOATing?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL SPURS
LOL AVB


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

And for those who said that Benfica Fans are kind of plastic



> Ben Storey ‏@91Storey 3h
> Best opposition fans I've heard at SJP #NUFC #Benfica pic.twitter.com/jheJubTuEU





> Adam Benson ‏@itsbeno96 2h
> The Benfica fans where something else, one of the best games I've been to for atmosphere!





> Ben Frame ‏@Ben_Frame 1h
> Loudest set of fans we've had all season #benfica http://instagram.com/p/X-zv22SAds/





> Sean O'Kelly ‏@skokelly28 39s
> Shame we went out but the @SL_Benfica fans were fantastic and good luck to them in the semis #europaleague #nexttime





> Rob Bayram ‏@RobBayram 1m
> Congratulations Benfica! Well deserved. Fans are amazing aswell #benfica #SLB


:flip


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Not many away fans are plastic, especially ones who travel to a different country.

Nice try.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Vader13 said:


> Not many away fans are plastic, especially ones who travel to a different country.
> 
> Nice try.


Still better than the Old Trafford church

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfThH_Jeh6Q

Plastic


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is about to get interesting here...

Draw predictions now:

*Champions League:*
Real Madrid vs Borussia Dortmund
Bayern Munich vs Barcelona

*Europa League:*
Benfica vs Chelsea
Fenerbahce vs Basel


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Analysing the biggest stadiums in Europe, Old Trafford, Bernabeu and Camp Nou are the worst when it comes to support.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I dont think anyone minds Benefica's support

Or even cares

For me, its the manager and players's attitudes. We beat Benefica, smashed them, and they still acted like they were the better team

Luckily we had MRLSH for the ultimate trolling


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Chelsea smashed Benfica? What a jokE! We were the better team on both legs.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Smashed may not be the correct term. I do think you played better than us, but you didn't create many clear cut chances. I don't think your manager had a right to cry like a little baby. I bet he felt a right fool when we beat Barca after saying how they will beat us easily.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dem dominant ball possession stats should be the only thing that matters, Benfica was robbed! :xavi :andres :wenger


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

You can see the difference in class between Jesus and Jupp Heynckes by what they said after each lost to Chelsea and you can see what a classy manager says.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Dem dominant ball possession stats should be the only thing that matters, Benfica was robbed! :xavi :andres :wenger


Shots don't matter.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Edit


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

i agree. if you had possession, that means you won the game!

just ask bayern, barca and benefica


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> i agree. if you had possession, that means you won the game!
> 
> just ask bayern, barca and benefica


If you can't recognize that we domitaded both games, you clearly dont deserve my time!


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Basle are awesome. They knocked out Man Utd last year and they knocked out the Spuds this year. I hope they go on and win the Europa League :terry


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Wasn't Benfica down to 10 men in the second leg? Yet according to those stats they still dominated. 

Then again most English clubs are crap when it comes to pressing and ball retention when up against European sides.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Wasn't Benfica down to 10 men in the second leg? Yet according to those stats they still dominated.
> 
> Then again most English clubs are crap when it comes to pressing and ball retention when up against European sides.


Yes,Maxi Pereira was sent off in the first half.

And we did play with Garcia and our left defender (Emerson) at center-backs.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Ziggs said:


> If you can't recognize that we domitaded both games, you clearly dont deserve my time!


You took long shot after long shot. As I said, you did move the ball better and you did keep possession better, but again, you did not create many clear cut chances.

Now Bayern did. Gomez just wasted tons of them.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> You took long shot after long shot. As I said, you did move the ball better and you did keep possession better, but again, you did not create many clear cut chances.
> 
> *Now Bayern did. Gomez just wasted tons of them*.


you had to bring this up, didn't you
:jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> you had to bring this up, didn't you
> :jose


Wipe those memories away this year. It's time this German/Bayern generation steps up and proves they are legit and can complete the job.

Then again, with Pep coming in you will be deep in this competition for a while.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I kinda blame BIG GAME CHOKER robben more

seriously, his luck in these knockout games is horrifying


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck that was a close one, but at least we're in the semis leggo


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Benfica were the better team against Chelsea, but in football the better team doesn't always win.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Youd think if they were the better team they could have atleast won one of the legs

or tied


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

^^ So true. :kobe8


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Really want to see Barca-Madrid in the semi final.

Ensures that's not the final, and would be the best chance of Barca getting knocked the fuck out.

:mourinho


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

it doesnt ensure anything.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

At least it ensures a German/Spanish final


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We need to change the title to THE LEGEND OF ZORRES


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm happy for an all German vs Spanish semi as I'm confident that at least one German team will get through. I'd prefer a Spain vs Germany final so I should want an all Spain and an all German semi to ensure that final but it's the Champions League. I want to see matches I may not see for another 10 years, not matches that I'll see twice next season.

Way I see it:
Barca best shot - Madrid
Bayern best shot - Dortmund
Dortmund best shot - Madrid
Madrid best shot - Barca

So Dortmund/Madrid and Barca/Bayern please :robben2


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Original Prediction was:
*Barca vs Dortmund
Real vs Bayern
Final: Barca vs Bayern*

But ever since Rush planted the seeds of a dream in my heart when he jokingly said that :xabi might return if Madrid win the CL, this is the only outcome which I will now accept, which means it *must* happen.

New Prediction:
*Barca vs Bayern
Real vs Dortmund
Final: Bayern vs Real*- Ronaldo GOATs. Bayern chokes.

Europa League
*Basel vs Fenerbahce
Chelsea vs Benfica
Final: Fenerbahce vs Chelsea*- Dirk Kuyt engages BIG GAME PLAYER MODE.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Loud Alarm said:


> it doesnt ensure anything.


Quite sure if Barca-Madrid play in the semi final, they can't meet in the final.

Although, you never know with UEFA.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

screw kuyt

we have secret agent MRLSH doing the fighting for us, internally

Anyways, i deal draw for me would be Real vs Bayern and Madrid vs Dortmund, leading into a final with Dortmund vs someone


----------



## CGS

Fenerbache vs Benfica
Basel vs Chelsea

Chelsea/benfica final imo

Edit

Bayern Munich vs Barcelona
Dortmund vs Madrid 

Barca/Real Defo happening :messi


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

so both spanish teams at home in the 2nd leg

Bayern vs Barca and Dortmund vs Madrid

looks like it will be a clasico final


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FUCK

we are going out.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It's happening :xabi


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern/Dortmund Final :mark: Barca have NO HOPE against the current GOATs


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FUCK YEAH


----------



## CGS

Also both games should be amazing


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> We need to change the title to THE LEGEND OF ZORRES


Toress gonna add the Europa League to his illustrious trophy collection. :torres

Or has he already won with Liverpool, idk


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Some awesome looking games there.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Good draw. Both should be cracking ties, which can go either way.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



united_07 said:


> looks like it will be a clasico final


No chance. In fact Dortmund should be ecstatic right now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It's tough to call who will go through. At the moment you probably have to fancy the German teams. Either way, should be some great games. I hope one of each league goes through.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

YES! Bayern/barca :mark: 

I'm glad DOrtmund got Real


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Schweinsteiger said he wants to go to the Camp Nou and beat Barca there at their own game. He'll get his chance.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Chelsea got Basel, very pleased.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Schweinsteiger said he wants to go to the Camp Nou and beat Barca there at their own game. He'll get his chance.


Yeah I'm sure he also said he wants to go to the Allianz and beat a mediocre Chelsea team to claim the title, but that didn't happen. :cheer

Regardless of what happens at the Nou Camp, I think we are going to get crushed in Germany.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:robben :ribery Gonna tear Barca's anus a new one


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

How will Messi save Barca this time?

If Bayern can take a lead to the Camp Nou they could rip Barca apart on the counter. :robben

BIG GAME ROBBEN VS SCORES AGAINST NOBODIES MESSI


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*So happy that we avoided Bayern, also the second game in madrid (Y)*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



BANKSY said:


> How will Messi save Barca this time?
> 
> If Bayern can take a lead to the Camp Nou they could rip Barca apart on the counter. :robben
> 
> BIG GAME ROBBEN VS SCORES AGAINST NOBODIES MESSI


:robben 

Not this time


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think it will be Real vs Bayern in the final.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Should be amazing


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

A Dortmund/Barca final would be great as I've never seen them meet. I'd like to see Bayern there tbh. Bayern/Dortmund would be sweet but as much as I despise Barca, I want to see them & Dortmund put on a show.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This just smacks so much of Inter's 2010 run to victory. Lose to Barca in the group stages. Beats an English team (Chelsea). Beats a team in the quarter finals that they should (CSKA). Gets revenge on the group stage loss by beating Barca. Beats Bayern in final in Spain and then moves to a club there next season.

Loses to Dortmund in the group stage. Beats an English team (United). Beats a team in the quarter finals that they should (Galatasaray). Gets revenge on group stage loss by beating Dortmund? Beats Bayern in final in England and then moves to a club there next season?

Something is happening...



































Oh yeah, we got a good draw :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona to beat Bayern *easily*, heard it here first. They'll have another GOAT night in the Nou Camp at their untouchable best after a CRISIS 2-1 loss in Germany.

Barca-Dortmund final. Barca win.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> This just smacks so much of Inter's 2010 run to victory. Lose to Barca in the group stages. Beats an English team (Chelsea). Beats a team in the quarter finals that they should (CSKA). Gets revenge on the group stage loss by beating Barca. Beats Bayern in final in Spain and then moves to a club there next season.
> 
> Loses to Dortmund in the group stage. Beats an English team (United). Beats a team in the quarter finals that they should (Galatasaray). Gets revenge on group stage loss by beating Dortmund? Beats Bayern in final in England and then moves to a club there next season?
> 
> Something is happening...


2/1, get on it!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I will say this. 

Over the past few years, no one has choked more than this group of German players from an international and a club standpoint. They always come off as a dominant force, but collapse when it mattered the most. They've already shown their ability to choke in Europe this season. 

I think Barca can exploit this, but the team will have to play like they did against Milan in the second leg. If they play like they did against PSG, then we are as good as dead.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Samoon said:


> I think it will be Real vs Bayern in the final.


*Me too.


I can see the 10th happening this year *


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> This just smacks so much of Inter's 2010 run to victory. Lose to Barca in the group stages. Beats an English team (Chelsea). Beats a team in the quarter finals that they should (CSKA). Gets revenge on the group stage loss by beating Barca. Beats Bayern in final in Spain and then moves to a club there next season.
> 
> Loses to Dortmund in the group stage. Beats an English team (United). Beats a team in the quarter finals that they should (Galatasaray). Gets revenge on group stage loss by beating Dortmund? Beats Bayern in final in England and then moves to a club there next season?
> 
> Something is happening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, we got a good draw :side:


Shit son, you onto somethign there


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern and Barca should be a cracking tie.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

There's a lot of hate on Twitter today for the amount of 'phoney' Dortmund fans.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Nige™ said:


> There's a lot of hate on Twitter today for the amount of 'phoney' Dortmund fans.


:mark:

I just hate when so many people claim to support them. The fuck were they in the mid 2000's when Dortmund were WOATing in the league and WOATing even more on the financial side of things?

I understand why many people will want them to win this competition. And I understand why many people like them. There's not a lot to not like about them, tbh. But I just can't take false supporting, hipster, ****** cunts.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Over the past few years, no one has choked more than this group of German players from an international and a club standpoint. They always come off as a dominant force, but collapse when it mattered the most. They've already shown their ability to choke in Europe this season.












CL draw was pretty irrelevant for the neutral. The four best teams in the world, however mixed and matched, are going to dish up some unreal games. Hopefully we're not talking about WOAT refofficials come April whatever.

Probably looks toughest for Barca at this stage, if Messi can't get to 100% then say goodnight, Mr. Diaz.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> :mark:
> 
> I just hate when so many people claim to support them. The fuck were they in the mid 2000's when Dortmund were WOATing in the league and WOATing even more on the financial side of things?
> 
> I understand why many people will want them to win this competition. And I understand why many people like them. There's not a lot to not like about them, tbh. But I just can't take false supporting, hipster, ****** cunts.


Agreed. Two of the worst things in football: a) when politics get brought into it (Di Canio) and b) the fact that the term 'footballing hipster' exists. I remember the support Lyon was recieving in the mid 00s. Strangely quiet these days...


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Everyone was wanking themselves silly over Athletic Bilbao too last year in the Europa League. Those people have gone quiet now. I laughed when Falcao destroyed them in the final. 

The Dortmund bandwagonners will disappear too once Reus, Goetze, Lewandowski etc end up at the likes of Barca, Madrid and Chelsea or wherever.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bandwagoners can be annoying at times, but I've always maintained that there are no rules for supporting a football team. Anyone anywhere can support any team they like. Dortmund are a great club that play great football, so is it really a wonder that they have gained a number of new fans recently? With the rise of more foreign football being on TV and available over the internet through online subscriptions to Setanta and ESPN, it really shouldn't be surprising that more people are exposed to great teams that aren't local to them and are choosing to follow them.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think the support is more out of the fact that many people are excited that someone new has gotten so far in the competition. Plus they're an exciting side to watch and their rise from almost zero to hero is a great story. The other 3 teams are all great teams but it's a bit boring seeing the same bunch every year, right?

Bandwagoners will always be there in football. There's plenty of them in the English game too. It's no coincidence that I started seeing Manchester City shirts around London last season. The one thing I do hate about bandwagoners though is when they start knocking your team. Then they really deserve to be shat on.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> :mark:
> 
> I just hate when so many people claim to support them. The fuck were they in the mid 2000's when Dortmund were WOATing in the league and WOATing even more on the financial side of things?
> 
> I understand why many people will want them to win this competition. And I understand why many people like them. There's not a lot to not like about them, tbh. But I just can't take false supporting, hipster, ****** cunts.


Agree, I wouldn't call myself a DOrtmund supporter, but since Chelsea was eliminated I like the underdogs hence I want DOrtmund to do well.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bring on Basel!

Second leg being in London is good to have in hand.

:mark: at the CL draw, would have happened either way tbh. Hoping for an all German final.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Nige™ said:


> There's a lot of hate on Twitter today for the amount of 'phoney' Dortmund fans.


I am a dortmund bandwagoner, i'll admit it but I have liked them since last season, just a real joy to watch a bunch of great young players playing well together.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck this shit, horrible draw.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well, that's it: it's Barca/Madrid in the Final. Madrid will beat Dortmund, as Jose isn't an idiot to lose to Dortmund again over two legs. While Barca will lose at the AA, but Messi will eat everybody alive at the Camp Nou. The referees will help too.

I just hope the games are free from referring biases and "errors." I want to see an honest performance by the referees in Bayern vs. Barca because that's two of the finest teams in the planet today playing each other.

My predictions still stand: One Man Team vs. Real Madrid. The UEFA conspiracy aside, Messi will absolutely rise and that would lead to more masturbation over Messi.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Ruckus said:


> I think the support is more out of the fact that many people are excited that someone new has gotten so far in the competition. Plus they're an exciting side to watch and their rise from almost zero to hero is a great story. The other 3 teams are all great teams but it's a bit boring seeing the same bunch every year, right?
> 
> Bandwagoners will always be there in football. There's plenty of them in the English game too. It's no coincidence that I started seeing Manchester City shirts around London last season. The one thing I do hate about bandwagoners though is when they start knocking your team. Then they really deserve to be shat on.


I agree with that. With regard to my support for Arsenal, I'd have to say that I am a bandwagon supporter given I started supporting Arsenal in the late 90s only really because we were the next best English side to Man Utd, and because I was a contrarian, I didn't want to support Man Utd. I wasn't much of a fan in the early years given that games were so late here and we weren't televised often. It wasn't until 2001/02 (double winning season) where I really started to watch us regularly and get into it more, so really I was full on bandwagon back then, but in fairness I was just a kid. And over 10 years later, I'm still a gooner. But my main point is despite my roots in supporting Arsenal being stooped in bandwagoning, I'm not the type of fan now that only cares when the team is doing well, nor am I the type that shits on smaller teams (well, apart from Liverpool :troll). But in all seriousness I don't understand the kind of armchair fan that has essentially chosen to support a big/successful team that then mocks a team like Norwich or Portsmouth calling them small time, when the vast majority of fans of those teams didn't choose to support them, but rather were born into supporting them.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Since I was born the only team I've supported is Arsenal. No matter how insignificant the match is, NOTHING tops watching US play. I watch little bit of all leagues but don't support anybody else. I don't even have a second team. That would probably be the Next Gen kids, or Arsenal ladies.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I love watching Dortmund play. It's great to watch them no doubt, but I don't get why people feel the need to throw on a Dortmund shirt and call themselves supporters? Why can't they just watch them as a neutral and enjoy the football for what it is? Don't understand it at all.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Great night last night, thought we were really going to do it when the goal went in. It's the hope that kills you. If we hadn't imploded horribly in the first leg it may have been a different story. Ah well, we had a great run.

Hope for a Benfica/Chelsea final.


----------



## Mr.Guerrilla

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



united_07 said:


> so both spanish teams at home in the 2nd leg
> 
> Bayern vs Barca and Dortmund vs Madrid
> 
> looks like it will be a clasico final


I don't think so. Real will probably beat Dortmund, but I actually think Bayern will beat Barcelona.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Basel to beat Chelsea with M. Salah help *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

dortmund have already outplayed madrid twice this season. would back them to make it a 3rd.

bayern/barca is tough. pretty sure barca will be missing puyi, masch and adriano for the first leg, but at home for the second leg is always huge. i'll be happy with either as i enjoy both teams.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

My uncle is a massive liverpool supporter and probably tried to raise me a liverpool fan, and the very first non-international football game we watched together was between them and Man Utd in 1999, United won in that game (Lollerpool even conceded an own goal iirc) and I ended up becoming a United fan much to my uncle's annoyance. Supported United since but really haven't been too attached to them for the past 2 years.

Anyway on topic, I really hope one of the Spanish clubs get knocked out, don't even care if one of them go on to win it but I just don't want an El Clasico.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Nige™ said:


> I love watching Dortmund play. It's great to watch them no doubt, but I don't get why people feel the need to throw on a Dortmund shirt and call themselves supporters? Why can't they just watch them as a neutral and enjoy the football for what it is? Don't understand it at all.


Likewise. I love watching Dortmund (and Bayern for that matter) play but i wouldn't call myself a supporter/fan of either team.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

3rd time in a row, barca gets the second leg at camp nou. it shouldn't be allowed!!!


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

^^I'm with you there.

I 'support" one team and that is Chelsea


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Obviously I don't have the bandwagoner issue as a Villa fan :hesk2 but I've followed OKC in the NBA since they were the Sonics. I have an OKC jersey but I don't like wearing it now because a lot of people who follow basketball would think I'm a bandwagoner after their RISE in recent seasons. Must be hard posting on here as a Man Utd fan etc. feeling that people are judging you as a bandwagoning jerk every time you post. :terry

Also, check out Lawro's predictions, pretty sure sXe Mav is contesting him this week. A guy who supports 7 clubs including Celtic *and* Rangers :cashley


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Ziggs said:


> Still better than the Old Trafford church
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfThH_Jeh6Q
> 
> Plastic





Ziggs said:


> Analysing the biggest stadiums in Europe, Old Trafford, Bernabeu and Camp Nou are the worst when it comes to support.


Where did I compare them against United? Is it because the tiniest amount of criticism towards your overrated team causes your balls to shrivel up as if you were fucking a snowman?

Every single person would rather go to OT, Camp Nou or the Bernabeu than your place and the three teams are bound to have plastic supporters given they're the three best supported teams in the world.

Carry on defending your feeder club of a team though.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Also, check out Lawro's predictions, pretty sure sXe Mav is contesting him this week. A guy who supports 7 clubs including Celtic *and* Rangers :cashley


Slightly less bizarre he follows Bournemouth and Portsmouth which fair enough are both South Coast clubs but he also follows Blackpool which on the north west coast :drake3 would like to know the story behind that.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hulk Hogan being 2nd in the guest leaderboard is even more strange :lol


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Also, check out Lawro's predictions, pretty sure sXe Mav is contesting him this week. A guy who supports 7 clubs including Celtic *and* Rangers :cashley


:kobe


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> 3rd time in a row, barca gets the second leg at camp nou. it shouldn't be allowed!!!


It's actually the 5th time in a row. Keep in mind that in the round on 16, it's the group winners that play at home second, but in both the semis and the quarters this season, and last season, and the semis from 10/11, they've been drawn to play the second leg at home. Pretty astonishing luck. That is if you really believe it's luck.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



sXe_Maverick said:


> :kobe


Celtic and New York Rangers :troll


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund/Barca final please. 

So Dortmund can rip them a new asshole.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Can't see Madrid losing over 2 legs to Dortmund again. Much better team than they were pre Xmas now and Jose will get them much more hyped for Dortmund in a Semi than the Group Stage. Dortmund play very good football but let's not get carried away because they play stylish football overrating how good of a footballing team they are. I'm not knocking them in the slightest but some people take it too far. It's dependant on which Madrid turns up. Hyped with players like Ozil, Xabi and Ramos on a tear and they're through. If they ease up just the slightest then they're out. Barca/Bayern is much tighter. Bayern at home 1st leg favours them. Stronger chance to get a lead going into 2nd leg and then they can hit them on the break in the 2nd leg and they will get goals defending a lead and hitting Barca on the counter. Barca/Dortmund Final is my preference. 

Chelsea are out if Basel get a win or high scoring draw at the Bridge. Rafa will win at least one trophy this season though just because of the irony of him being branded a catastrophe despite winning them a major trophy. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

if dortmund make the final i would not be shocked to see a few kids freezing on the big stage.

not that there would be anything wrong with that, but they wouldn't have played in such a big team against teams experienced at that stage, whether that is barca or bayern.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Madrid will beat Dortmund in the semis. There is no way Dortmund are getting past here. Yes, they beat Madrid comfortably before, but in the semis--Jose will do whatever it takes to get win. If anybody doesn't want Madrid to win the CL, they better hope Bayern advance because Barcelona are scared of Mourinho's Madrid these days. They won't be beating Madrid. Sad but true.




Nige™ said:


> I love watching Dortmund play. It's great to watch them no doubt, but I don't get why people feel the need to throw on a Dortmund shirt and call themselves supporters? Why can't they just watch them as a neutral and enjoy the football for what it is? Don't understand it at all.


Pretty much.




Sleeper said:


> It's actually the 5th time in a row. Keep in mind that in the round on 16, it's the group winners that play at home second, but in both the semis and the quarters this season, and last season, and the semis from 10/11, they've been drawn to play the second leg at home. Pretty astonishing luck. That is if you really believe it's luck.


It's not luck. This is one of the reasons why I see CL as a glorified competition. First, they dramatize it too much. Secondly, the draws seem rigged and the officiating is so poor that it just cannot be anything but planned. It's a miniature form of WWE in Football. The only thing left is for managers to come to the field and cut promos against each other. Won't be surprised if UEFA start that trend too.


----------



## RockCold

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Good draw. I would like Bayern to go on and win it. I think they could have Barcelona over two legs.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Would really like to see an all German final. Despite Bayern's league dominance this season, they've had a poor record against Dortmund the last 3 seasons. Would like to see how they handle them in the final. It's kind of like Madrid and Barca this season. Barca walking to the league title, yet Madrid have the beating of them atm. Dortmund would be my preferred winners, but I still think Barca will take it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm actually feeling good about this now.

LOL Bayern are nothing but a group of CHOCKING PUSSIES.

Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Gomez, Badstuber, Muller, Neuer, Kroos and Boateng are nothing but CHOKERS. And they have no place being remembered as GOATS. Bunch of CHOKING WOATS.

LOL BAYERN. Even their future manager will be cheering on Barca. 

Strong club is strong.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Nige™ said:


> I love watching Dortmund play. It's great to watch them no doubt, but I don't get why people feel the need to throw on a Dortmund shirt and call themselves supporters? Why can't they just watch them as a neutral and enjoy the football for what it is? Don't understand it at all.


Pretty much the same for me. Wouldn't say i support them in the slighest but I do enjoy watching them play. 



EGame said:


> I'm actually feeling good about this now.
> 
> LOL Bayern are nothing but a group of CHOCKING PUSSIES.
> 
> Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Gomez, Badstuber, Muller, Neuer, Kroos and Boateng are nothing but CHOKERS. And they have no place being remembered as GOATS. Bunch of CHOKING WOATS.
> 
> LOL BAYERN. Even their future manager will be cheering on Barca.
> 
> Strong club is strong.


Trying to make yourself feel better from early on huh? Good choice


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> I'm actually feeling good about this now.
> 
> LOL Bayern are nothing but a group of CHOCKING PUSSIES.
> 
> Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Gomez, Badstuber, Muller, Neuer, Kroos and Boateng are nothing but CHOKERS. And they have no place being remembered as GOATS. Bunch of CHOKING WOATS.
> 
> LOL BAYERN. Even their future manager will be cheering on Barca.
> 
> Strong club is strong.


Since you feel good, it probably means Barca lose. ep


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Pretty much the same for me. Wouldn't say i support them in the slighest but I do enjoy watching them play.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to make yourself feel better from early on huh? Good choice


Not trying to make myself feel better. LOL. 

-These are the same guys who dominated the CL last season then got torn apart by Drogba in the final at their home stadium, in which was one of the most epic fails in footballing history. 
-These guys are the same guys that walked into the Euro like they were some titanic force and Balotelli ripped them a new asshole. 
-These are the same guys that got completely outclassed by Arsenal a few weeks ago at their home stadium in which should have been a super easy win for them. 

If we GOAT and don't WOAT (like we did against PSG). I firmly believe we can beat these CHOKERS. 

Now this season they are looking bigger and badder than ever before. So what? The bigger then come, the harder they fall.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I do feel Barca will progress though. They might lose at the AA, but Team Messi will put on a giant show at the Camp Nou.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Messi plays and barca win simples.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

El Clasico final 11/10, it's going to happen and the media will all shoot their loads all over the shop hyping it as soon as Barca kill off Bayern in the second leg. Safest bet you can ever make.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Messi NEVER lost a European match with a German club: W6 D3 L0 (12 goals, 3 assists) #fcblive [via @barcastat]*

SUCK IT. We're going in dry on Bayern.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

a potential bartra/pique defence for the 1st leg doesn't exactly inspire me.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Really annoyed Mandzukic is missing the first leg over two yellows by someone fucking diving twice

these accumulated yellows tend to get annoying. I remember last year half us and bayern's players missed the final over that


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

lol'd


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> Really annoyed Mandzukic is missing the first leg over two yellows by someone fucking diving twice
> 
> these accumulated yellows tend to get annoying. I remember last year half us and bayern's players missed the final over that


agree. that yellow for being kicked by chiellini was absurd.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If Dortmund get to the final (they will not though), I will not call them chokers if they lose due to never really having this experience before and being young.

But they aren't getting there, so whatevs.

(Sorry if I sound a prick here, just my strong opinion that Madrid are going through)


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hopefully we win the Europa league so we can hold both European cups at the same time.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd want Chelsea to win the EL. Yes, it's a sin saying that, but it's good for English Football, so... For the CL, Dortmund please. But it's not happening. Mourinho and his 9-0-1 against Barca is winning the CL.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Different angle for the penalty taken last night:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

CM :lmao


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Real will be in the final, deal with it haters.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



God™ said:


> Hopefully we win the Europa league so we can hold both European cups at the same time.


:terry


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> We need to change the title to THE LEGEND OF ZORRES


But it's not a legend, it's mythical.

THE MYTHICAL ZORRES :zorres


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Sleeper said:


> It's actually the 5th time in a row. Keep in mind that in the round on 16, it's the group winners that play at home second, but in both the semis and the quarters this season, and last season, and the semis from 10/11, they've been drawn to play the second leg at home. Pretty astonishing luck. That is if you really believe it's luck.


Would lol if this works against them, like if the tie gets taken to extra time and Bayern scores an away goal.



EGame said:


> Not trying to make myself feel better. LOL.
> 
> -These are the same guys who dominated the CL last season then *got torn apart by Drogba* in the final at their home stadium, in which was one of the most epic fails in footballing history.
> -These guys are the same guys that walked into the Euro like they were some titanic force and Balotelli ripped them a new asshole.
> -These are the same guys that got completely outclassed by Arsenal a few weeks ago at their home stadium in which should have been a super easy win for them.
> 
> If we GOAT and don't WOAT (like we did against PSG). I firmly believe we can beat these CHOKERS.
> 
> Now this season they are looking bigger and badder than ever before. So what? The bigger then come, the harder they fall.


Didn't you get torn apart by Drogba too?


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It's looking good for Barca or Bayern. In six out of the last seven seasons Barcelona or the team that has knocked Barcelona out has won the Champions League.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I've been thinking recently on how they can make the Europa League serious again, I mean the UEFA Cup was prestigious whatever way you look at it. So I was thinking ways of improving the Europa League:

First and foremost, I think abolish the group format. Personally I think it takes away the excitement of cup ties and it drags the competition out needlessly, I mean it takes about six games each to reduce the number of teams by half, rather than 2 games as is the case in a knock out format.

Next step for me would be to reduce the number of teams that play in the competition. At the moment 48 teams play in it, which of course means the likes of Israeli cup winners, Slovenian Champions, 4th-placed Cypriots and 6th-placed Ukrainians all get involved when they are all more than likely to finish bottom of a group in that format.

Probably one of the most important. Stop the teams who go out of the Champions League group stages from entering the Europa League, as simple as that. I have no doubt that UEFA thought this would add quality to the competition but personally I think this just reinforces then notion that the Champions League is stronger than the Europa League, and I imagine that the drop outs probably don't even want to be in the competition.

Another idea I like is that they should give the Europa League winner a spot in the Champions League group stages. I think that certainly gives it some prestige and will make teams to compete for it. The Europa League is never going to be as popular as the Champions League, so UEFA should stop trying to make it a like-for-like copy of the Champions League. A normal cup competition with less teams and a bigger prize would make it better quality, more passionate and exciting and less of a drain on team's squads, for example you'd only have to win 9 games to win the cup.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Qualification for the CL would be the ultimate prize to make it prestigious again. Also, to appease all fan bases, bring back the Cup Winners Cup in a straight knockout. Obviously go by the coefficients for who automatically qualifies (let's say, 10 clubs) and the other winners qualify for the 6 other spots.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> I've been thinking recently on how they can make the Europa League serious again, I mean the UEFA Cup was prestigious whatever way you look at it. So I was thinking ways of improving the Europa League:
> 
> First and foremost, I think abolish the group format. Personally I think it takes away the excitement of cup ties and it drags the competition out needlessly, I mean it takes about six games each to reduce the number of teams by half, rather than 2 games as is the case in a knock out format.
> 
> Next step for me would be to reduce the number of teams that play in the competition. At the moment 48 teams play in it, which of course means the likes of Israeli cup winners, Slovenian Champions, 4th-placed Cypriots and 6th-placed Ukrainians all get involved when they are all more than likely to finish bottom of a group in that format.
> 
> Probably one of the most important. Stop the teams who go out of the Champions League group stages from entering the Europa League, as simple as that. I have no doubt that UEFA thought this would add quality to the competition but personally I think this just reinforces then notion that the Champions League is stronger than the Europa League, and I imagine that the drop outs probably don't even want to be in the competition.
> 
> Another idea I like is that they should give the Europa League winner a spot in the Champions League group stages. I think that certainly gives it some prestige and will make teams to compete for it. The Europa League is never going to be as popular as the Champions League, so UEFA should stop trying to make it a like-for-like copy of the Champions League. A normal cup competition with less teams and a bigger prize would make it better quality, more passionate and exciting and less of a drain on team's squads, for example you'd only have to win 9 games to win the cup.


Although I do agree with all of your points, the only one that matters is the last paragraph. Introduce only the last paragraph and teams will try harder, introduce all but and no one will bat an eyelid.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> I've been thinking recently on how they can make the Europa League serious again, I mean the UEFA Cup was prestigious whatever way you look at it. So I was thinking ways of improving the Europa League:
> 
> First and foremost, I think abolish the group format. Personally I think it takes away the excitement of cup ties and it drags the competition out needlessly, I mean it takes about six games each to reduce the number of teams by half, rather than 2 games as is the case in a knock out format.
> 
> Next step for me would be to reduce the number of teams that play in the competition. At the moment 48 teams play in it, which of course means the likes of Israeli cup winners, Slovenian Champions, 4th-placed Cypriots and 6th-placed Ukrainians all get involved when they are all more than likely to finish bottom of a group in that format.
> 
> Probably one of the most important. *Stop the teams who go out of the Champions League group stages from entering the Europa League*, as simple as that. I have no doubt that UEFA thought this would add quality to the competition but personally I think this just *reinforces then notion that the Champions League is stronger than the Europa League*, and I imagine that the drop outs probably don't even want to be in the competition.
> 
> Another idea I like is that they should *give the Europa League winner a spot in the Champions League group stages*. I think that certainly gives it some prestige and will make teams to compete for it. The Europa League is never going to be as popular as the Champions League, so UEFA should stop trying to make it a like-for-like copy of the Champions League. A normal cup competition with less teams and a bigger prize would make it better quality, more passionate and exciting and less of a drain on team's squads, for example you'd only have to win 9 games to win the cup.


:side:

End of the day, the Champions League is stronger. Agree with your points though. Especially about the Champions League teams not entering and that less teams should be in it. I mean the group stages goes all the way up to Group L? That's daft.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I don't see the problem with having a massive Europa League. It helps fund some other clubs in worse off leagues, like Romania, Belarus, Czech Republic, give them all a little bit of the UEFA gold pot. I do think they should give a little bit more cash as incentives to enter the Europa League though, since teams from Holland, Portugal, Italy are starting to un-offically boycott it to help their fixtures.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Champions League needs to be less teams too. That alone would make the quality in the Europa League stronger. Teams that finish 3rd in some minor league shouldn't be in a Champions League. Ideally I'd have no more than 16 teams in the Champions League and make the Europa stronger. I think everyone would agree on letting the Europa winners in next seasons Champions League too. I'd also make the Champions League an actual league over the course of a season and Europa all knockout.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The last part is an intresting suggestion seabs, wouldn't mind it tbh a 16 team CL league? obviously playing the likes of city another couple of times isn't ideal to me but it would make it more intresting.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Might end up being the first step towards a breakaway to form some kind of European Super league though :blatter


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DwayneAustin said:


> Might end up being the first step towards a breakaway to form some kind of European Super league though :blatter


Might give liverpool a chance of winning something if the likes of united, city and chelsea breakaway.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Cutting down numbers isn't very good business. And, it alienates a big number of countries, fans and viewers. I think the current format is perfect. @Seabs, when you said there are lesser countries with 3 CL entrants, France/Italy/Russia are the only ones that come to mind, and none of them are very lesser. Then it's Turkey, Portugal, Holland, Ukraine with 2.

But yeah, current format is fine. If the pot of teams is smaller, which having the same pot of cash, it will create a massive gulf in revenue in most leagues.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I wouldn't bank on it :downing

Anyways, I'm sure Liverpool would be able to sneak their way into any sort of SuperLeague due to that global fanbase :brodgers


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I most definately agree on the winners of the Europa League should get automatic Champions League group stages spot. Therefore it would make the competition more prestigious.

Teams are more concentrated on finishing 4th (in the top 3 leagues) than winning a trophy in the Europa League. Adding that reward for winning it would mean that people take it more seriously and would want to win it more.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



nazzac said:


> I most definately agree on the winners of the Europa League should get automatic Champions League group stages spot. Therefore it would make the competition more prestigious.
> 
> Teams are more concentrated on finishing 4th (in the top 3 leagues) than winning a trophy in the Europa League. Adding that reward for winning it would mean that people take it more seriously and would want to win it more.


Spot on here, i'm guessing though if that rule came into play would the runners up get a CL place if the winners had already qualified?


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm finally starting to get into football (as an American) but I just can't seem to decide on a team. I need help forming an emotional connection unk3


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If you like to have your soul repeatedly waterboarded then become a Liverpool fan today!


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Just watch a few games and see what jumps out at you. Little use in picking a team now as you might watch their first game (for you) and they'll be dogshit and turn your off instantly.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *Champions League needs to be less teams too. That alone would make the quality in the Europa League stronger. Teams that finish 3rd in some minor league shouldn't be in a Champions League. Ideally I'd have no more than 16 teams in the Champions League and make the Europa stronger. I think everyone would agree on letting the Europa winners in next seasons Champions League too. I'd also make the Champions League an actual league over the course of a season and Europa all knockout.*


I completely agree with the less teams idea and in making it a league format. The main argument against just having the champions in the champions league is that there wouldn't be enough glamorous teams involved but if done as a league format you'd have a table consisting of (based on last year's league winners) - Madrid, Dortmund, City, Juventus, Chelsea, Porto et al... I think it would be extremely watchable. 

Then in the Europa League, you'd have the likes of Man Utd, Barcelona and Bayern Munich in a knockout tournament. 

As the two tournaments would be extremely well balanced the European Supercup would actually become a really big deal.


----------



## warman42

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Put a bet on Dortmund way back in September, £2 will return around £40, so here's hoping!


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Henry Hill said:


> I completely agree with the less teams idea and in making it a league format. The main argument against just having the champions in the champions league is that there wouldn't be enough glamorous teams involved but if done as a league format you'd have a table consisting of (based on last year's league winners) - Madrid, Dortmund, City, Juventus, Chelsea, Porto et al... I think it would be extremely watchable.
> 
> Then in the Europa League, you'd have the likes of Man Utd, Barcelona and Bayern Munich in a knockout tournament.
> 
> As the two tournaments would be extremely well balanced the European Supercup would actually become a really big deal.


*I'd give England and Spain two entrants. Probably Germany too. There's 14 gameweeks to fill up off the top of my head. 15 if you include the Final. So you'd be looking at 13/14 teams. 2 from England/Germany/Spain. Champions from Italy/Holland/Portugal. That's 9. You could then have qualification for the other spaces between other European League Champions. + Europa League winner automatically too. Could even have #2 from England/Germany/Spain go through qualification. You'd lose a Chelsea and a Milan but the EL would benefit from it and make it more prestigious with automatic qualification to an elite league. The Fenerbache's of the world might lose out on TV Money from the CL but you'd get extra attention for the EL to counter that. Super Cup would also mean something too. Obvious lure from it would be the guarantee of the best teams vs the best teams home and away and an undisputed champion without "luck of the draw" arguments.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Champions League should be two groups of 8, winners play in the final. :side:

I remember setting my Master Leagues up in Pro Evo (when it was GOOD), to be 4 super leagues rather than resembling domestic ones. 2 teams from each top division per league then fill the final 8(?) slots with the best of the rest. Shit, just remembered PES 6 only had Bayern from Germany. 

I actually don't mind the CL current format at all. It could be worse and have a second league phase again argh. The main ballache is the ludicrous 3rd place drops into Europa and sheer amount of participants that competition has.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



haribo said:


> Champions League should be two groups of 8, winners play in the final. :side:
> 
> I remember setting my Master Leagues up in Pro Evo (when it was GOOD), to be 4 super leagues rather than resembling domestic ones. 2 teams from each top division per league then fill the final 8(?) slots with the best of the rest. Shit, just remembered PES 6 only had Bayern from Germany.
> 
> I actually don't mind the CL current format at all. It could be worse and have a second league phase again argh. The main ballache is the ludicrous 3rd place drops into Europa and sheer amount of participants that competition has.


Pro Evo 2004ish to maybe 2007 was GREAT, master league was amazing.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Yeah Adriano was nice to have on your team back then


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Pro Evo whooped Fifa's ass until the PS3 & 360 generation was born.

My PES3 Master League team was bonkers.

Buffon
Cafu Nesta Maldini Carlos
Vieira
Beckham Rivaldo
Zidane
Shevchenko Henry

I had like 22 subs like Ronaldo (R9), Raul, Roy Keane, Totti, Nedved, Ronaldinho, Figo, Cannavaro, Thuram, Kahn, Samuel, Giggs and a lot more stars. 

Master League battles with your friends was better than anything that is offered in current FIFA and PES today.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> Pro Evo whooped Fifa's ass until the PS3 & 360 generation was born.
> 
> My PES3 Master League team was bonkers.
> 
> Buffon
> Cafu Nesta Maldini Carlos
> Vieira
> Beckham Rivaldo
> Zidane
> Shevchenko Henry
> 
> I had like 22 subs like Ronaldo (R9), Raul, Roy Keane, Totti, Nedved, Ronaldinho, Figo, Cannavaro, Thuram, Kahn, Samuel, Giggs and a lot more stars.
> 
> Master League battles with your friends was better than anything that is offered in current FIFA and PES today.




Good old days them.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PES 6 is still the GOAT football game, so much fun on Master League .


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I loved the made up players like Malgani! What a make believe legend he was. The only person with a left close to Adriano's and Van Der Vaart's.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

i liked master league

I'd always survive just one week, then id buy raul and go bankrupt immediately

then id get bored and play resident evil 4

good times


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> i liked master league
> 
> I'd always survive just one week, then id buy raul and go bankrupt immediately
> 
> then id get bored and *play resident evil 4
> *
> good times


Great game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh I miss PS2.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PES used to be great. I remember i used to set up a 32 team tournament, take control of every team, invite a mate over and play through every match. We'd be on it for hours getting through this tournament. Yes, we were sad :lol


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hoping PES gets their shit together for the next generation.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PES was alright, but went straight to shit


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PES talk :mark:. That game was boss until PES 08' (so yeah basically when the New Gen really took over). After that Fifa just owned them which is a shame. PES back in the days was amazingly good.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Pro Evo sucked the last 2/3 years. The hours me & my rates would rack up with El Clasico communities were insane. Me as Barca with Zlatan & Big Keith scoring from anywhere, so much fun. We used to play that shit from 8pm to 6am sometimes. Good times!


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Can't wait for tomorrow :mark:*


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

#AnyOneButBarca!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Never been so psyched for Champions League semi finals.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I can't wait for the semis this week! Both German teams are home, 2 very good games to look forward to! No matter who wins either aggregate, we're in for a great final!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The worst part about Barca winning is the Messi dickriding fest. Incredible player but sometimes it just gets too much.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It's really hard to predict the final at this point but fuck it, I'll take a shot.

Bayern Munich vs. Real Madrid in the final.

Winners= Real Madrid. I honestly don't care who wins as I'm obviously completely neutral in this.. I can just see Madrid taking it all the way!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I can't wait to eat Bayern alive.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fucking keeeeeeen


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Can't say I'm not nervous. Hope the boys bring their best.

Schweinsteiger masterclass plz.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is the mother, father, and grandpa of all matches

been waiting YEARS for this smackdown


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We're a far better match today than back in 2009, but still... it's Barcelona.

Please send out Alexis Sanches.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hohenheim, what's Bild's track record as newspaper in germany? legit or basically daily mail?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

blid are legit. very legit.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> Hohenheim, what's Bild's track record as newspaper in germany? legit or basically daily mail?


Fairly good. Definitely not daily mail.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/news/newsid=1943648.html

As if Bayern wasn't strong enough


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd take a 2-0 tonight


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think it will be 2-1 to Bayern.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Has to be a Bayern win to make the second leg more interesting, hopefully its a clean sheet as well


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern will win this home leg easily. Bigger focus should be on not concedeing the away goal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

6-1 for Barca

Messi x4
Villa x1
Xavi x1


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern have fucked themselves over with bad karma from this Goetze purchase ique2 also Messi will GOAT.

Bayern 1-2 Barca


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern 3-1 Barca


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

2-2 imo


----------



## Cliffy

2-2 I reckon. No chance bayern get anything from the second leg.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Can't believe that Gotze actually announced that he's leaving two days before the most important game of the season for Dortmund. Not only leaving for the biggest domestic rivals but the timing of it, pretty pathetic from him.

I'm thinking 2-1/3-1 Bayern for tonight. Hoping and thinking.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

2-1/3-1 to Bayern tonight.

3-0 Barca in the second leg.

I actually find myself rooting for Barca. Fuck Bayern. A semi final of EVIL.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

So I presume everyone is going to hate Bayern now? Just like they hated Barca for being the dominant team in the Champions League.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The way I see these German players are stacked with talent, but they certainly don't have a strong winning mentality as observed over the past few years (as observed with the massive amount of hoking on both the international and club level). 

Pep is probably the BEST person in the world who can make them develop a strong winning mentality and he absolutely will make it happen. 

Aside from the fact that players like Ribery, Robben, Schweinsteiger and Lahm have quite a few more years in them, they have:

Javi Martinez - 24
Toni Kroos - 23
Xherdan Shaqiri - 20
Thomas Mueller - 23
David Alaba - 20
Mario Götze 20

Not to mention they have some fucking strong talents coming out of their reserves too.

This should make any football fan (aside from Bayern fans) just ill by the looks of it. Although it's hard to predict how things will turn out, on paper this is absolutely terrifying.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Pep is probably the BEST person in the world who can make them develop a strong winning mentality and he absolutely will make it happen.


:fergie2


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



united_07 said:


> :fergie2


But he hates those typical Germans.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hopefully there's no ref bias or evidence of UEFAlona at work. Bayern to edge it 2-1.


----------



## warman42

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think Bayern will edge it tonight, but then Barca will just about make it through the tie. The next few years could easily belong to Bayern though, with Pep and Gotze on the way to what they already have, frightening stuff.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*I wonder if all the conspiracy UEFA theories come out if Bayern get a bad decision go their way.

Match is too tight to call. I'm not even going to try. Hopefully they don't cancel each other out and they both play not to lose. Bayern win makes the 2nd leg mouth watering with Barca having to go for it and Bayern being able to plow them on the break. Messi's fitness is such a huge factor too. I do believe Sanchez is a bit of a drop off from the great one.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

will be interested to see if they go bartra or busi at cb. bartra would be the obvious weak link in the barca team, can't think of any in bayern. maybe buyten but he's been in tremendous form

i think messi's fit. and will start. they should start villa too.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Whispers coming from the grapevine that Puyol might start. Busquets won't drop back. He's too important in the midfield. It'll probably be Adriano again.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

i can give you one great reason why adriano won't play.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Loud Alarm said:


> i can give you one great reason why adriano won't play.


:kobe7

*Forgot. Be Bartra then if Puyol isn't available. They would have played Busquets or Song at CB before this match if that was the plan I reckon. Could always play 3 at the back and put both Busquets and Song in front of them too.*


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Rooting for Bayern tonight. Hard to call who would go through between the two teams but I think Bayern will sneak a win tonight.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm way to fucking calm before this match. 

Must mean we are gonna get killed.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lets go Bayern


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Valdes - Alves Bartra Pique Alba - Xavi Busquets Iniesta - Pedro Messi Alexis

Neuer - Lahm Boateng Dante Alaba - Robben Schweinsteiger Muller JaviMartinez Ribery - MarioGomez


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gomez starting for once.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Valdes - Alves Bartra Pique Alba - Xavi Busquets Iniesta - Pedro Messi Alexis












"The fuck is this?"


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Mandzukic is suspended. That's why (I know my suspensions now Kiz~). Alexis over Villa? bama*


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ROBBEN. REDEEM YOURSELF!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Alexis has been in better form than Villa recently. He's had I think 5 or 6 assists in the past 3 games?

Not that I would ever choose Alexis over Villa, but I can see why they did it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

So the road to the El-Clasico final begins tonight


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think Bayern will win tonight.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern to win 3-2. It'll be a cracker.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Come on Bayern.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Even if the game is drab its always fun to laugh at robben :robben2


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

WOOOO BARCA


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Obviously want Bayern to win so we avoid the el classico :robben2


----------



## $id

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lets go BAYERN!!!!

Just dont want messi scoring...CANT HAVE HIM WIN ANOTHER BALLON DOR THAT BEST PLAYER EVER BASTARD!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL PIQUE


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

NEO NAZI PIQUE.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

robben is gonna ruin this game:fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

robben cutting in and shooting and having players free

well colour me surprised.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bald Pique :jones


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL at ITV going over to Germany and asking what is the German word for "chokers." at the press conference. Pricks

Robben gonna Robben so far. :robben2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck me the pitch is soaked.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

STONE COLD STEVE PIQUE


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

So far not a bad match, Bayern should be 1-0 up :robben2 and ique2 DAT HAIRCUT


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

WALTER PIQUE, BREAKING SHAKIRA.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

should have been a penalty to Bayern


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

pique a lucky boy.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bald Pique touching the ball more with his arms than his feet at the minute


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Penalty there, Thx Kassai


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FUCK JUICY MATCH SO FAR


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This game îs set for a draw


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

All these fucking corners FUCK.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

MULLER


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

THOMAS 'BETTER THAN BALE' MULLER


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Nice play by Bayern there for the goal!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

THOMASSSSSS


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Remember when this song was enjoyable?


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> All these fucking corners FUCK.


:lmao

1-0


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

MUEEEEEELLLLEEEEER

Get in


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It had been coming, interesting to see how Barca reply to that


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuckkkk


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Just home to see Villa isn't starting. Hard to fathom. 

Müller loves it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Cross balls really are Barca's achilles heel.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Super Bayern Super Bayern Hey! Hey!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

pique guarding nothing
alves guarding dante

huh.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

muller


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Header was straight at Victor Valdes, but he, being the 'World-class' goalkeeper he is, manages to push it into his own net.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Are they trolling on purpose with the handballs


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

should been 3rd ppenalty-


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Anyone who thinks that handball should have been a penalty is an idiot.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca may as well just start picking the ball up in the box and throw it clear. This ref won't mind.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca are struggling to create chances.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

never a penalty. he's leaping, not even looking at the ball and his arm is out. never.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The last one wasnt a penalty


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Alba is just gonna spend the next 15 years or so being Barca's left footed Gary Neville, a fullback that never stops whinging.

Might end up as a great pundit though :gnev


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca are all over the shop, need a rocket up there arse at half-time


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bartra's having a poor game so far. Bayern are just incredible though..


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Messi is definitely not fit. 

Xavi said we would see the best Messi today. 

I don't think so Tim.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Man this has been Bayern's tie to far. Barca despite having more possession have created fuck all 

also



EGame said:


> Anyone who thinks that handball should have been a penalty is an idiot.


That


----------



## $id

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca will prolly thrash bayern at nou camp


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Not sure if Messi is unfit or if Bayern just playing too good.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL FUCKING SANCHEZ 

Absolutely worthless player.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund will win the tournament. Gotze will score the winning goal in the final, against Bayern.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Dortmund will win the tournament. Gotze will score the winning goal in the final, against Bayern.


Ha, that would be something.

Bayern well on top as it stands, they're shutting Messi down really well.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We're not that comfortable out there, but Barca just being Barca. We're the better team. Should bag another goal.

Also, Pique; stop handling the ball.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:robben2

Having a stormer. This is Martinez's game though, bossing shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Not sure if Messi is unfit or if Bayern just playing too good.


6 of one, half dozen of the other.

barca just keep giving the ball away. it doesn't matter who's in front of that midfield 3, barca keep turning it over. they have a lot of it and are doing nothing with it. bayern are suffocating them. barca's only outlet has been alves but then he's being closed down straight away too.

this is one almighty performance from bayern. but i can't see that messi is fit. he's barely moving.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

the worst thing is, barca will somehow get a draw like always.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Dortmund will win the tournament. Gotze will score the winning goal in the final, against Bayern.


Now that would be awesome. Him scoring an Own goal to win it for Bayern would be better though :vince2


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Now that would be awesome. Him scoring an Own goal to win it for Bayern would be better though :vince2


LOL that would be epic.


----------



## kingfunkel

Just me wanting to kick Adrian chiles in the face?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



kingfunkel said:


> Just me wanting to kick Adrian chiles in the face?


Yeah it's just you

I'd much rather kick him in the balls

EDIT: I'd kick Lee Dixon and Gareth Southgate in the face though


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



kingfunkel said:


> Just me wanting to kick Adrian chiles in the face?





danny_boy said:


> Yeah it's just you
> 
> I'd much rather kick him in the balls


Gentleman come on now. He should be kicked in both. Repeatably


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Now that would be awesome. Him scoring an Own goal to win it for Bayern would be better though :vince2


could you imagine

that would be the best thing in history :lmao :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FUCK ITV. That is all.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Am I the only one who finds the Champions League over-hyped and a bit dull?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

2-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MÜLLER + GOMEZ!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



uknoww said:


> could you imagine
> 
> that would be the best thing in history :lmao :lol


Commentator: "And Gotze has scored his first ever goal for Bayern" :lmao 

BIG GAME GOMEZ


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca in trouble.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

GOALMEZ


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gomez!!!

Dem Corners :terry


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Same formula, header across goal for an easy tap-in


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Great defending


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOOOOOOL

BARCA, THE WOATS AT DEFENDING CORNERS LOOOOL

WOAT WOAT WOAT


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bye bye Barca.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

that's the ball game. plus a couple more i'd imagine.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:robben2 played Gomez onside.

:robben2


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

gomez haha


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Am I the only one who finds the Champions League over-hyped and a bit dull?


Yeah, 'cause you're not in the competition.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE?


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is great to see, Barca just don't seem to have anything in response.

Also had an excuse to use this http://www.gomezbutton.de/


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

THE ONE AND ONLY


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



ROUSEY said:


> Yeah, 'cause you're not in the competition.


I know we were the most exciting team in it that year but I don't think we're particularly missing from it. With all the football available live these days I find most games rather dull. Overkill.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Inb4 4-1 at the Nou Camp to barca.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hard to believe a team as good as Barca can be so bad defensively.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Best in the world seems as good as Torres today... Bayern is just too good and dat offside goal has made them really confident.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Something about WOATing. 

Disgraceful that Villa isn't on the pitch.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> I know we were the most exciting team in it that year but I don't think we're particularly missing from it. With all the football available live these days I find most games rather dull. Overkill.


:shaq


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Apart from Bale i'd have to say bastian is my dream signing (not including messi and ronaldo of course)


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao OK Somebody needs to make a gif of that fan that they just showed


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao Holy shit at that crazy Bayern fan

Someone needs to gif that


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Has E-Game started crying yet?






Not Messi's fault, I don't think any player in history could cut down this Bayern team at the moment, except one of course:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



ROUSEY said:


> :shaq


I genuinely couldn't give a toss about the Champions League unless we're in it, why would I? I quite resent it as a competition because of the way the money has messed with domestic leagues.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> I genuinely couldn't give a toss about the Champions League unless we're in it, why would I? I quite resent it as a competition because of the way the money has messed with domestic leagues.


Oh cry me a river...


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL Sanchez full potato.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

marioo gomeeeez
marioo gomeeeez
marioo gomeeeez

CHA CHA


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Green Light said:


> :lmao Holy shit at that crazy Bayern fan
> 
> Someone needs to gif that





danny_boy said:


> :lmao OK Somebody needs to make a gif of that fan that they just showed


This guy?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern/Dortmund final please with gotze scoring a hat trick or the winner :torres

The fan :lol


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dante has been superb tonight, either that or I've forgotten what decent defending is like after watching too much English Prem and SPL

Tempted to get a Premium Membership for the sole reason that I could have that fan as my sig


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Henry Hill said:


>



Favourite picture ever. GOAT.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:robben2:robben2:robben2:robben2:robben2:robben2:robben2:robben2:robben2:robben2

Surely had to be a freekick to Barca though?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ROBBEN just killing it!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That was a great counter. 3-0 Bayern.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That has to be a foul? :lmao but the defending fucking hell :mancini2


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is ridiculous. When was the last time Barca were overrun so much?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

WTF LOL 

GOOD NIGHT SWEET BARCA

BUT WHERE IS FOUL?

:robben2


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well...that's that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao :lmao brilliant barge. Muller the GOAT!

:robben :robben2


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Alba :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

WHO'S THE FUCKING MAN


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That was a a dive, good thing the ref didnt give a foul.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona getting their asses kicked. :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If there was actually any proof as to what the officials behind the goal do? It was that. Nothing.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:robben2

Extra official WOATing. There can be no denying now that they do absolutely fuck all. Unbelievable. He's earning a wage out there to just stand on the byline, literally that's all he's doing.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

fucking alba


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

So sweet seeing Alba getting blown away. Little cunt.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Had £5 on 3-0 Bayern... no more goals please!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Always great to see Barcelona fucked over for once.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh and you hate to see this kind of thing happen. :fergie

Excellent screen set by Mueller. Men against boys.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

C'mon baby!

This is the most perfectly balanced team since Mourinho's Chelsea.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The way Barca hound the refs all game, I enjoy the refs screwing them over.

BARTROFL


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Very strange officiating tonight. 

All a bunch of WOATing. 

Bartra is shite.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

INB4 5-1 at Nou Camp


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

lololol Barca in WOAT mode


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Good finish from Robben, but it should have been a free kick to Barca.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DOES BARTRA EVEN GOAL?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

UEFAMUNICH

THE FIX IS IN

etc etc.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL LOL
LOL LOL 
LOL LOL 

We will be back. 

































































































































(next season)


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is a passing of the torch moment. The Bayern era begins.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Don't keep giving us this best player in the world stuff ITV. No-one is playing as well as Action Man at the moment.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

2 non penalties, an offside goal and an obvious foul leading up to a goal.

another day in the champions league really.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



BANKSY said:


> This is a passing of the torch moment. The Bayern era begins.


Your sig with that post is just perfect :lol 

Seriously though I honestly can't remember how many times Barca have been this outplayed. Messi has been anonymous.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Vilanova is taking the piss here. Going full retard.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If Mueller did that protecting a ball going out for a goal kick no one would have said a thing.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



T-C said:


> Vilanova is taking the piss here. Going full retard.


I don't know how many Barca games you've watched but unless a player in injured he never makes a sun under 75 minutes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

4


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

GAME SET AND THE MATCH

BAYERN ARE IN THE FINAL!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

MULLLER 

:lmao This is disgusting


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

bayenr going for 4-0:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

WHAT THE FUCK IS UP


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca are getting well and truly buried right now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DO BARCA EVEN GOAT?

They've been Mullered.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is ridiculous...


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

4-0


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern are absolutely destroying Barca and it's a joy to watch.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Somebody call the police cause Barca are getting raped


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Why does this team need Guardiola again? No other manager has ever done this to Barca in the Barca era.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern's third Champions League final since 2010? Third times the charm!


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BAYERN GOING IN DRY

BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

4-0 :lol


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Now he puts Villa on haha. What a cock. 

Great stuff Bayern, it's been a battering.

@EGame - I watch them all but Barca are usually winning or looking comfortable. They've been shit tonight and Vilanova hasn't changed a thing. Idiotic.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

NOW VILLA IS ON :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

And on comes Villa

Yeah only 80 minutes to late tito


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Had £5 on 3-0 Bayern... no more goals please!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> bayenr going for 4-0:mark:


i wrote that 10 sec before the goal:suarez2 i'm officially the new right one.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

INB4 6-1 at Nou camp


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

All i'll say is that can we get an all German final please.


----------



## kingfunkel

If they walk off and forfeit the game is it still a 3-0 loss or have the rules changed?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is so good, this isn’t enough justice for the corruption of Barca however.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

hey but barcelona still have 64% possession :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca need a few defenders in the summer or someone to teach the current lot how to defend.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If Robben worked this hard every match it'd be a big three instead of two.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



JEKingOfKings said:


> All i'll say is that can we get an all German final please.


Nope. Real vs Bayern, please. Madrid lose, Ronnie gets sick of them and says ''Fuck it, I'm going back to United.''


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

http://i.minus.com/ic9PgoqIenzqj.gif


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










PHOTOGENIC PIZZARO


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern deserve this. They've been the best team in Europe by a mile this year. If there's any justice they should lift the trophy.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Müller being full of awesomeness today.

Can't believe it, when was the last time Barcelona got humiliated this bad? Must have been that match with Real 8 years ago when we won 4-2 or something I think. Xavi got sent off in the end and looked like he was about to cry there. (though Barcelona still won the league)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

well this is real

investment definitely needed at the back for barca. a proper centre back, fullbacks capable of actually defending, and just a shakeup in general. won't declare it an end of an era yet, it's just one game, but this has just been stunning.

barca have been barca'd.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Couldn't resist could you Alex :cashley


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



united_07 said:


> hey but barcelona still have 64% possession :brodgers


Thats the important thing :brodgers

Inb4 Bayern choke in the final


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Bayern deserve this. They've been the best team in Europe by a mile this year. If there's any justice they should lift the trophy.


They are gonna choke so hard against Madrid in the final. They come in looking like absolute titans RAPING us. 

It's all set up for Madrid to win this.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Such a challenge for Pep, i don't think he'll cope.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fucking Alba :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Alba you idiot :lmao


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ALBA 

DAT MELTDOWN


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Work Ethic
Individual Skill
Chemistry 
Tacklers
Goalscorers 
Selfishness and selflessness in the right quotas
Perfect Team Rotation 

The coach deserves way more credit.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm just gonna skip reading Marca and watching spanish telly for a couple of days, until we win the league.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Jordi Alba could have killed him!


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

God I actually fucking hate Alba.

I haven't seen a Spanish side decimated like this away from home in the CL since Dossena and co dismantled Madrid 4-0 at Anfield :suarez1


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca players losing their shit


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ha ha Barcelona are like Federer, gentlemen until they start losing.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The fun is over.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What does it mean when Tito brings on a world class striker and Spain's all-time goal scorer in the 84th minute after being 4-0 down? 

A huge fucking slap in the face. The entire management should be scrutinized for this.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

You know what after seeing Egame being so optimistic before this and couple of other similar cases of optimism I think I may actually starting to believe that may glass from now on should be half empty


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Hahah good to see the cunts got beaten so bad.*


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is amazing.

Also Robben haters :robben2:robben2:robben2:robben2:robben2


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Question is, who doesn't deserve five stars on the Bayern team?


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Thread needs a new title tbh

edit

Fucking DwanyeAustin I was just thinking someone should post that gif :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Henry Hill said:


> Question is, who doesn't deserve five stars on the Bayern team?


All of them.

They deserve 10.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fucking FC Bayern


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

alves
pique
xavi
iniesta
messi
alba

all regulars who played like players who had won it all. barca need to shake it up in the off season. pure passengers on the bayern rape express.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well, err, who saw that coming?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Inb4 Pep ruins Bayern.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Loud Alarm said:


> alves
> pique
> xavi
> iniesta
> messi
> alba
> 
> all regulars who played like players who had won it all. barca need to shake it up in the off season. pure passengers on the bayern rape express.


Very good point. Bayern's new signings kept the old guard alert and forced them to play even better than they had been doing.



> Well, err, who saw that coming?


Didn't see it coming but I knew this Bayern team were something really special when they made a very good Juventus side look completely average.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Medo said:


> *Hahah good to see the cunts got beaten so bad.*


madrid weren't playing.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Typical overreaction when Barca don't get their way. A sort of shake up is needed but there is no denying a lot of their team is still world class.

Think they'll win 4-1 at the camp, give us a second leg, with Bayern sneaking through. :mark:

Tho probably a 2-2 draw.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Loud Alarm said:


> madrid weren't playing.


Good man.


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Loud Alarm said:


> madrid weren't playing.


)



Ever Wolf said:


> Typical overreaction when Barca don't get their way. A sort of shake up is needed but there is no denying a lot of their team is still world class.
> 
> Think they'll win 4-1 at the camp, give us a second leg :mark:


OKAY

Also ROBBEN = GOAT


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bit of an overreaction to barca losing.

They got given a problem they couldnt deal with. A partially flooded centre of the pitch. Interupted passing prevented them settling. Bayerns work rate was also incredible.


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> They are gonna choke so hard against Madrid in the final. They come in looking like absolute titans RAPING us.
> 
> It's all set up for Madrid to win this.


You are so wrong.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

When a team featuring Xavi, Iniesta, Messi (3 of the top 5 players of the last decade) lose 4-0 to any team, nothing is an overreaction.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Loud Alarm said:


> alves
> pique
> xavi
> iniesta
> messi
> alba
> 
> *all regulars who played like players who had won it all*. barca need to shake it up in the off season. pure passengers on the bayern rape express.


Problem is they have. There's no denying trying to achieve something new or special is a great motivator.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Masquerade said:


> You are so wrong.


Want to bet on that?


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Loud Alarm said:


> manure weren't playing.


corrected


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm pretty confident Madrid will miss out on another final. They might finally lose their inexplicable 2nd best team in the world tagline too.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I did not see that coming but even with 1 goal in offside and the other on after a clear fault Bayern deserves the win Barca needs to get rid of the trash like Alvez and Alexis


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Gunner14 said:


> Bit of an overreaction to barca losing.
> 
> They got given a problem they couldnt deal with. A partially flooded centre of the pitch. Interupted passing prevented them settling. Bayerns work rate was also incredible.


Both teams played on the same pitch...


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWCturbo said:


> Both teams played on the same pitch...


Bayern play alot wider. Barca are practically reliant on that central 40 x 40 square in the middle of the pitch. Hense why they flooded it.

No rule to say you can't.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

After that performance I would take a retiring Jamie Carragher in our backline. 

LOL but who was defence?
but who was attack? 
but who was midfield?

but who was football?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This match was such a beauty.
Barcelona getting destroyed is always great, add in a magnificent team effort from Bayern and you got a real treat.
Alaba, Lahm, Dante, perfect defence, Robben, Ribery at their A game, and Müller, this sick fuck just won't stop running and running and making impacts everywhere on the pitch :lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Gunner14 said:


> Bit of an overreaction to barca losing.
> 
> They got given a problem they couldnt deal with. A partially flooded centre of the pitch. Interupted passing prevented them settling. Bayerns work rate was also incredible.


I think the reason people are reacting the way they are is because Barca weren't just beaten they were battered and didn't seem to have any response.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Unbelievable. Bayern just looked like a fucking unstoppable machine. Everything was so organized, so decisive, brilliant. I have no words to describe Bayern's performance. I want Madrid to win the title, I want Jose to make history but after watching Bayern tonight and how they deserve it, I would be fine with it. Muller was incredible, Ribery was fantastic, defence was a brick wall and above all else Robben had one of the best performances I have ever seen from him. Robben was just perfect, he worked every second of this match, if not on the wing, in defence, if not in defence, in the middle of the pitch and I was so happy for him when he scored. That's probably my performance of the season so far. Thank you Bayern. 

Hopefully Madrid do it tomorrow and we get a classic in Wembley. 

:robben2 BIG GAME PLAYER :robben2


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Gunner14 said:


> Bayern play alot wider. Barca are practically reliant on that central 40 x 40 square in the middle of the pitch. Hense why they flooded it.
> 
> No rule to say you can't.


In other words if you can't adapt to the different style of play you don't deserve to win the CL...


----------



## Biast

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I've been thinking Barca needed a new defenders for at least 2 years but they got away with it so I thought maybe I was wrong. I wasn't.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We are the GOAT.

Completely outplayed and outmatched Barcelona. We're lifting the trophy this year. No team in the world is as tactically sound as us.

Hats off to the entire team at Bayern. Best in the world.


----------



## warman42

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Absolutely incredible performance from Bayern, wow.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Madrid to win tomorrow :mark:*


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWCturbo said:


> In other words if you can't adapt to the different style of play you don't deserve to win the CL...


Too right.

But you can see why Barca played so badly. They clearly wasnt expecting to get onto such a sodden pitch weather (according to ronnie irani) has been perfect in Munich so they would have expected the usual carpet to play on. Hard to adjust your whole gameplan in such a short space of time against such a good side.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Thinking of quitting supporting Barca (now that their era is over) and join Pep over in Munich for the next year or two. Will be back on the Barca bandwagon once Pep comes back though.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

How great were the fans singing "We are the teams"?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Good luck to Pep topping this. Bayern have really set down the standard this season, and Jupp deserves so much praise.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> We are the GOAT.
> 
> Completely outplayed and outmatched Barcelona. We're lifting the trophy this year. No team in the world is as tactically sound as us.
> 
> Hats off to the entire team at Bayern. Best in the world.


Yeah...you're not beating jose & CR7 at Wembley.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Yeah...you're not beating jose & CR7 at Wembley.


haha ok


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona need a real coach in all honesty, they shold go after Bielsa

Barca have been shakey in most of the CL campaign, even in the groups where Celtic have them two tough matches and even Spartak Moscow almost nicked a draw off them in Camp Nou


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Uh oh are bayern becoming the new hipster team and overtaking dortmund? Jose might have to put a stop to it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

In a more serious post...

Anyone who watched Barca consistently over the past season could see this coming. It was only a matter of time until we got BUTTFUCKED hard for our lack of EVERYTHING. Milan slightly penetrated us and showed our vulnerability, but Bayern went BALLS DEEP and FUCKED OUR ASSES until their socks fell off. 

Aside from all my troll posting about Bayern, I could see this raping coming from as soon as we got Bayern. 

What good comes out of this? Well this has to be the wake-up call that this club needs major changes over the summer. It also should be a slap in the face to all those players who obviously, after winning so much over the past few years , show signs of a weakened mentality. I hope this loss will bring hunger to the team and will ignite their desire to win again.










Edit: LOL BIELSA! I don't think so Tim.


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> haha ok


this is great for bayern that they beat barcelona and all of that and i'm not even a real madrid supporter but there is no need to be arrogant

i mean real madrid beat barcelona 2 times in a week 

real madrid destroyed barcelona on camp nou and a few days later,even though real played with their second team they still managed to beat barca 2-1


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Want to bet on that?


Yes, I would.
Look I was at the Gala-Madrid match in Istanbul. I know that if things doesn't go Spanish, Catalan in this case, teams way they go apeshit. Look at the unnecessary fouls and cards that Barca got. I don't think Madrid has got what it takes to change the momentum. Mourinho is one of the GOATs but when things don't go his way he sometimes WOATs also.

All in all I bet that Bayern would go over Madrid.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

4-0 wouldn't have happened if Puyol was out there, don't think he'd be the kind to lose hunger for success like some of the others might have.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Masquerade said:


> Yes, I would.
> Look I was at the Gala-Madrid match in Istanbul. I know that if things doesn't go Spanish, Catalan in this case, teams way they go apeshit. Look at the unnecessary fouls and cards that Barca got. I don't think Madrid has got what it takes to change the momentum. Mourinho is one of the GOATs but when things don't go his way he sometimes WOATs also.
> 
> All in all I bet that Bayern would go over Madrid.


Fair enough, I do agree with you about Mou. 

Ater tonight, Bayern are BY FAR favorites to win it. They were BY FAR favorites last year too. I honestly see them crumbling under pressure at the same time. 



DwayneAustin said:


> 4-0 wouldn't have happened if Puyol was out there, don't think he'd be the kind to lose hunger for success like some of the others might have.


Puyol can't do it anymore. 

He's my favorite player of all time and as heart-breaking as it is to admit it. He can no longer lead this team (as a player) because his body wont let him, someone else needs to step up to the plate. Xavi is nowhere near the captain Puyi is.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



uknoww said:


> this is great for bayern that they beat barcelona and all of that and i'm not even a real madrid supporter but there is no need to be arrogant
> 
> i mean real madrid beat barcelona 2 times in a week
> 
> real madrid destroyed barcelona on camp nou and a few days later,even though real played with their second team they still managed to beat barca 2-1


this is not arrogance, i just can't accept people not giving us a chance, thats all


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> this is not arrogance, i just can't accept people not giving us a chance, thats all


you have to be stupid not to give bayern chances at winning CL,as a matter of fact bayern had the biggest chance at winning the trophy

in a real madrid vs bayern munchen final,i would say bayern has a 55% of winning and real 45%


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern are favourites to win the whole thing. I'd love Madrid to win it but I wouldn't mind a Bayern win because they so much deserve it. 2010, 2012 and potentially 2013 finalists. Crazy if they don't win it this time around. 

Absolutely classic performance tonight. Was marking out like a kid. I've forgotten the last time I celebrated the way I did at the end of the game. Not even Man City's title win last year could top tonight's excitement for me. 

Is Jupp retiring or not?

If Madrid go through, I honestly think it will be an unpredictable tie. Bayern are the better team on paper but Madrid have Jose, who if I'm correct hasn't lost a single major final in his coaching career to date. Anything is possible. Can't wait.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BIG GAME ROBBEN went in dry with sandpaper on EGame and loved every second. Anus obliterated and bled the red of Bayern. :robben2

In other news, Bartra's miss was the highlight of the match. Talk about a moment of pure WOAT.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DwayneAustin said:


> 4-0 wouldn't have happened if Puyol was out there, don't think he'd be the kind to lose hunger for success like some of the others might have.


Barca needs a defender with Premier League experience :bramble


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I hate Bayern, but I fucking love Robben.

Don't mind who wins tomorrow. Should be a fantastic game.


----------



## kingfunkel

This has been 4year in the making that they'd get hammered off some team. They had Marquez but never replaced him. Pep did try with Chygrynskiy & Caceres but when they failed to make an impression he seemingly just gave up and swept it under the rug. The problem is they've been doing it since Rijkaard left. Letting people go and not replacing them with better players. Sorry Pedro/alexis/Tello/cuenca but you're no Henry/Eto'o/Giuly/Ronaldinho(pre2007) 

In the summer they need 2 new central defenders, sell Alves and replace him with Montoya. A new goalkeeper! Call me crazy but I'd even consider letting Xavi go, he's consistently injured and they need to play quicker. He slows the game down too much!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What a night. Rovers safe and Bayern GOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT. Loved every minute, especially Muller barging Alba over. Amazing!


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern fucking Munich!! They tore through Barcelona's defense like it was nothing.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



kingfunkel said:


> This has been 4year in the making that they'd get hammered off some team. They had Marquez but never replaced him. Pep did try with Chygrynskiy & Caceres but when they failed to make an impression he seemingly just gave up and swept it under the rug. The problem is they've been doing it since Rijkaard left. Letting people go and not replacing them with better players. Sorry Pedro/alexis/Tello/cuenca but you're no Henry/Eto'o/Giuly/Ronaldinho(pre2007)
> 
> In the summer they need 2 new central defenders, sell Alves and replace him with Montoya. A new goalkeeper! Call me crazy but* I'd even consider letting Xavi go*, he's consistently injured and they need to play quicker. He slows the game down too much!


I DONT THINK SO, TIM. 

The entire midfield of Busi/Iniesta/Xavi has been terrible as of late. It's not just Xavi. The team just doesn't seem hungry, but when they are Xavi can be hugely influential (second leg against Milan). 

Barca can become the top team again by signing 2 new quality central defenders and offloading Sanchez and buying another striker. Or if Villa leaves (which he probably should if he wants to salvage his career), buy two strikers. 

Pedro has been fucking awful but I still believe in him and want him to stay. 

Agreed about this battering being 4 years in the making. We've destroyed many top teams over the past 4 years, now it was our turn to get routed. Surprisingly I'm not even disappointed, because as soon as we got Bayern I knew we were in for a beating. The reality of it set in as soon as the draw happened. 

Like I said before, I can only hope this defeat (along with all of them that we've had this season), make the players hungry for success again.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Beat The Arsenal.
Squashed the Italian Champions.
Destroyed the Spanish Champions.
Lose to Dortmund in final

:gotze


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Alves: "If your opponent is better than you, you can only congratulate them. Bayern are the strongest team I've faced in a long time."

Messi: "Bayern were the better team, in everything. They're stronger, scored twice from set pieces, every second ball was for them

Xavi: "Referee mistakes in first three Bayern goals? No excuses. They have been the better team, we congratulate them. That's football."

LOL you know a defeat is bad when Xavi of all people is admitting flat out that the opposition was better.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Wow. I predicted Bayern 2-1. Never in a million years would I have guessed 4-0.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund vs Real Madrid 1-2


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This result is eerily similar to Capello's Milan beating the Dream Team 4-0. Although hopefully this won't be the end of this Barca side like it was for the Dream Team.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think we all know what this means

Arsenal beat Bayern who beat Barca, therefore arsenal is the greatest club on earth


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

2nd leg will still be close and I thin kBarca can even win the 2nd leg, but no way will they overcome 4-0


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I find it incredible that the further Bayern progress the harder they seem to crush the competition.

Beat Arsenal
Squashed Juve 
RAPED BARCA 

But who was competition? You wouldn't be able to wipe the smile off my face if Bayern embarrass Real in final.

Dammit this season has made me miss Pep so much. Fuck. Bayern doesn't even need the guy.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck they are going to be so overpowered next season


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh my word that was lovely to see Barca get destroyed. Not as good as last season's semi final though :side:

I'm really hoping Dortmund pull a similar result to have an all German final setup. Whomever chokes the least, gets the win.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm torn between Real and Dortmund

I want DOrtmund to win, but Real/Munich would be a better final


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm torn. I wanted Bayern to win, but then they signed Gotze so i'm more keen to see Dortmund win, but then again there's the slimmest possibility that if Madrid win the CL that xabi could find a way back to us which would be :mark:

Not as torn as Barca's ass though, that was brutal.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Rush said:


> I'm torn. I wanted Bayern to win, but then they signed Gotze so i'm more keen to see Dortmund win, but then again there's the slimmest possibility that if Madrid win the CL that xabi could find a way back to us which would be :mark:
> 
> Not as torn as Barca's ass though, that was brutal.


Going from CL winner to fighting for 6th? :kobe


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Where's Joel? :lmao

I think Barca will win in the second leg but I won't be surprised if Bayern complete the double over them. No way Barca will play like they did last night at the Camp Nou though. 

Alba's meltdown was great. Hate that little cunt with passion.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










:robben - 'little cunt'


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I still think Madrid with clinch the title

Never count Moorinho out


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Holy fuck! Bayern won 4-0? Fuck, I can't beleive it. Was expecting them to win but 4-0, 4-0? Jesus, incredible.

I really hope Madrid qualify now, I would love to see a Real/Bayern final.


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Going from CL winner to fighting for 6th? :kobe


it would mean he'd complete the set with Madrid (league, CL, copa del ray) making him a 2 time CL winner and his contract is up in 2014. As i said, slim possibility but he can easily come back to us.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Weirder things have happened

never underestimate the power of love


----------



## kingfunkel

EGame said:


> I DONT THINK SO, TIM.
> 
> The entire midfield of Busi/Iniesta/Xavi has been terrible as of late. It's not just Xavi. The team just doesn't seem hungry, but when they are Xavi can be hugely influential (second leg against Milan).
> 
> Barca can become the top team again by signing 2 new quality central defenders and offloading Sanchez and buying another striker. Or if Villa leaves (which he probably should if he wants to salvage his career), buy two strikers.
> 
> Pedro has been fucking awful but I still believe in him and want him to stay.
> 
> Agreed about this battering being 4 years in the making. We've destroyed many top teams over the past 4 years, now it was our turn to get routed. Surprisingly I'm not even disappointed, because as soon as we got Bayern I knew we were in for a beating. The reality of it set in as soon as the draw happened.
> 
> Like I said before, I can only hope this defeat (along with all of them that we've had this season), make the players hungry for success again.


Barcelona have evolved their play down a 1 way straight and if that street is packed they can't get through. Xavi passing the ball 100 Infront of 11 players is not helping.

I remember against Bilbao last season, Jona dos santos, Thiago, Sergio Roberto played in the midfield and everything was 100 miles per hour. Javi Martinez couldn't get near them for all he tried. They didn't get the ball and pass back to the defence. They were that quick with the control and distribution that Bilbao couldn't get anywhere near them.

They need a full blown transformation! How many big games has Barcelona won this season? Did they get beat 4 out of the 6 classicos? Winning only 1. Also 1 contained a mostly Madrid B team players. Tito unfortunately needs to go and he can take his mate Jordi Roura with him.

It's time they realised this Barcelona way hasn't worked effectively since inter Milan. After teams realised that if you let Barca have the wings and play narrow they don't know how to break you down. 

Time has come to stop living in a sentimental world for everything Xavi has done for Barca & Spain, it's time to let him move on. It's time Barca find a quicker tempo but with Xavi it can't be down. Also has way too many achilles problems.

Barca's strongest 11 Valdes, Puyol, Alves, Xavi, Villa(?) are all over 30 and Iniesta approaching 30. Tito is reluctant to bring in new faces from the B team, something Pep was very eager to do. Too many good players are in the B team being wasted, players that would be getting playing time under Pep!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barta came from the B team

I think we all saw today how that turned out

Maybe youre overreacting just a little?


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> Barta came from the B team
> 
> I think we all saw today how that turned out
> 
> Maybe youre overreacting just a little?


I have a feeling Pep would've integrated Bartra and given him some experience, not thrown him in to the deep end in a Champions League semi at the Allianz because of injuries.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

there's a bit of a difference between athletic bilbao and bayern munich.

it's just one game. barca have been in a bit of a transition period this season, from pep to tito, suffered numerous distractions, and have still managed to romp the league and make a champions league semi. a bit of perspective is needed.

i dont see how b team players are relevant to a champions league semi. or it could just be that these players, sergi roberto and the like just aren't ready for the top team yet. jon dos santos is 22 and isn't good enough for barcelona, just like his brother wasn't good enough for tottenham. i expect next season guys like roberto, deulofeu, muniesa to be given more chances next season, but maybe they don't play because tito trusts his starting 11. they've gotten the job done time and time again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca coulda done with some extra muscle in midfield

May sound kinda obscure but i'd like to give a shoutout to Keita


----------



## kingfunkel

Loud Alarm said:


> there's a bit of a difference between athletic bilbao and bayern munich.
> 
> it's just one game. barca have been in a bit of a transition period this season, from pep to tito, suffered numerous distractions, and have still managed to romp the league and make a champions league semi. a bit of perspective is needed.
> 
> i dont see how b team players are relevant to a champions league semi. or it could just be that these players, sergi roberto and the like just aren't ready for the top team yet. jon dos santos is 22 and isn't good enough for barcelona, just like his brother wasn't good enough for tottenham. i expect next season guys like roberto, deulofeu, muniesa to be given more chances next season, but maybe they don't play because tito trusts his starting 11. they've gotten the job done time and time again.


There's a lot of similarities, both big, strong an pretty quick. 

Dos santos is more than good enough for this Barca team. Whenever he plays you see it in his touch, his ability to pass and not give the ball away. I guess just like Tello wasn't good enough? Pique wasn't good enough? Cesc wasn't good enough? You'll see in time when he leaves and plays regular first team football that in a few years time he'll be on his way back to Barcelona.

Why aren't they ready for the champions league semi final? They should be but Tito won't let it happen for some reason. Pep's first decision in charge of Barca was to bring up Busquets and Pedro. Before signing anyone he brought players up. Tito's first decision? Was to not buy a defender, not to call B players up, not sure how much say he had in the Song transfer.

Over reacting? Maybe slightly! But it's been the same way since 2011. A well organised defence and Barca are hopeless! Struggled against Celta, Levante, played off the park by Deportivo and a 37 year old Valeron <3 they're the ones that come straight to mind.

Maybe off field distractions can affect them, so I suppose that's a reasonable excuse? Surely it should of made them stronger


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> I think we all know what this means
> 
> Arsenal beat Bayern who beat Barca, therefore arsenal is the greatest club on earth


How about BATE Borisov?

BATE > Bayern > Barca

or...

Bradford > Arsenal > Bayern > Barca

Bradford are the greatest club side on earth


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Such gross overreactions to this result. Barca haven't been the "Best side ever" in a long time. I’d argue that in Pep’s first season, where Messi and Iniesta came into their own. They had Eto’o, Henry, Yaya, Xavi all at or pretty close to their peak. That was probably the best side I’ve seen. Since then I think they’ve made some terrible signings – Zlatan, Cesc, Alexis, Song etc. – All of which have underperformed and although they’re still an incredible side, they’ve become more reliant on Messi/Iniesta and look a lot easier to stop. That one season where they have Villa at his best papered over cracks IMO. They were the best side ever, but in the last season or two I think Madrid and Bayern have been superior.

Xavi isn’t as mobile as he was, Pique has declined horribly, Puyol is coming to an end and they’re still too reliant on Messi for goals. I still think their best formation would be Messi behind Villa, as they played against Milan. Messi's ego would never allow for that. The way they played yesterday, Iniesta was effectively trying to beat 5-6 men to create anything, that was largely down to Bayern’s own incredible defending but they were going nowhere. This isn’t the first time this season either. Madrid destroyed them at the Nou Camp earlier this season, probably even more impressively. 

They’re far from done though. Messi and Iniesta are still two of the best in the world, they’ve world class prospects in Thiago and Tello who are going to be great and will reinforce in the summer. They’re in bad need of a new CB and an alternative goalscorer to Messi. The team needs a spark.

As for Bayern, they’re another animal completely. Anyone who’s been watching the Bundesliga knows what they're capable of, they were never gonna have time time for that tika taka shit. Scary to think they were without two of their best players – Kroos and Mandzukic. They have world class talent like Robben and Gomez in reserve, it’s ridiculous how strong they are. Moreso than it being the end of Barca, I just see it as the potential beginning of Bayern dominance. With Pep and Gotze arriving to an already loaded squad, it’s scary. Feel bad for Jupp though, the job he’s done is incredible.

They’ve not won it yet though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



kingfunkel said:


> Barcelona have evolved their play down a 1 way straight and if that street is packed they can't get through. Xavi passing the ball 100 Infront of 11 players is not helping.
> 
> I remember against Bilbao last season, Jona dos santos, Thiago, Sergio Roberto played in the midfield and everything was 100 miles per hour. Javi Martinez couldn't get near them for all he tried. They didn't get the ball and pass back to the defence. They were that quick with the control and distribution that Bilbao couldn't get anywhere near them.
> 
> They need a full blown transformation! How many big games has Barcelona won this season? Did they get beat 4 out of the 6 classicos? Winning only 1. Also 1 contained a mostly Madrid B team players. Tito unfortunately needs to go and he can take his mate Jordi Roura with him.
> 
> It's time they realised this Barcelona way hasn't worked effectively since inter Milan. After teams realised that if you let Barca have the wings and play narrow they don't know how to break you down.
> 
> Time has come to stop living in a sentimental world for everything Xavi has done for Barca & Spain, it's time to let him move on. It's time Barca find a quicker tempo but with Xavi it can't be down. Also has way too many achilles problems.
> 
> Barca's strongest 11 Valdes, Puyol, Alves, Xavi, Villa(?) are all over 30 and Iniesta approaching 30. Tito is reluctant to bring in new faces from the B team, something Pep was very eager to do. Too many good players are in the B team being wasted, players that would be getting playing time under Pep!


We really do suck this season. 

This really shows that Pep was FUCKING GENIUS and even though we have a squad full of top players, we've constantly been embarrassed over and over this season. I don't tink this has so much to do with aging players, it all comes down to poor management. Pep left us with a squad that needed a CB, but other than that has the potential to beat any team in the world. Tito had te chance to buy a defender, instead he bought Song (who has been good for us) but is definitely not what we need at the moment. Tito is also scared of changing the game plan when things go wrong.



Saint Dick said:


> I have a feeling Pep would've integrated Bartra and given him some experience, not thrown him in to the deep end in a Champions League semi at the Allianz because of injuries.


*This. So much this. *

Anyone who blames Bartra doesn't have a clue what they are talking about. Bartra is a very talented kid. 

I'll use Varane as an example here. When Pepe got injured Mourinho gave Varane constant playing time and integrated him into the squad beautifully and since they he's developed skillfully and mentally as a player.* This is good management. *

In the case of Bartra, earlier on in the season when Puyol got injured management made Masch play CB for every game (no rotation with Bartra). When Pique got injured, management made Song a CB and he failed MISERABLY multiple times. Now in present day, it took both Puyol and Masch sustaining long-term injuries and Song failing terribly before Bartra was even considered as a CB option. *This is fucking terrible management. *

Not only did the kid get slapped in the face all season, he was thrown into the execution ring against Bayern. People who blame him should rethink their lives. 

Players like Villa, Montoya and Bartra have been singled out all season long. While terribly performing players like Alexis, Pedro and Pique are always guaranteed a start no matter how they play. Tito definitely doesn't have the guts that Pep had.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

i honestly don't think tito will be in charge next season.

the continued uncertainty about his condition is hurting barcelona. they need stability. stability came with pep. uncertainty has followed since he left.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Can see Reusamania running wild tonight.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*If Barca rape Bayern next week they'll be the greatest team ever again. Natural reaction after a mauling like that but put into some perspective. Barca come back hard after setbacks. Dominating La Liga this season, comeback vs Milan. They're far from done. Side needs tweaking and they need a defence of some sorts. They'll come back hard again next season. Bartra looked nervous all match. Few sloppy passes and reluctance to pass the ball to anyone other than Pique/Alves/Busquets. Showed in his chance when he was all over the shop. If they insist on Messi playing through the middle then they need some consistent quality either side of him. Pedro's good and he'll come back stronger but they can't be relying on Pedro's. Sanchez should be sold asap. Villa may as well go if he doesn't have a future down the middle. Then get a Ribery type figure who'll run at defenders down the wing rather than playing backwards and sideways all the time and push Tello further into the first team. 

Bayern were as good as you'll ever see a team though. Near perfection. Ruthless going forward and absolutely incredible shutting Barca down in the middle. Madrid will be a more disciplined match for them and they'll win this because it's Jose and Jose gets what he wants. And he WANTS this.

Standard of officiating in the biggest club competition in the world shown to be an embarrassment again too. *


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hasn't Tito been gone most of the season due to his cancer treatment? Abidal too. Stuff like that could have had an effect on the squad. It was a bad move all around making Tito the head coach knowing he'd not be able to be around the entire season anyway.


----------



## warman42

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hoping Dortmund can get something to take to the Bernabeu tonight. As much as Bayern vs Madrid would be a better final, I've had a bet on Dortmund winning the whole thing since October.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I wonder if the German curse will strike Madrid again.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Strongly pulling for Dortmund tonight.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona has finally fallen and all bandwagoners disappeard.Now it's Real time to dominate the Europe.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Read earlier that Gotze is expected to start .

Makes sense what with all the shirt burning and hostility.

*In a more sinister development, there were reports his younger brother returned home from school early, after suffering ‘traitor’ taunts, and that the family home had been spray painted by Dortmund ultras.*


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund to win tonight


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*






LOL The team arriving back in Barca. Strong everything. 

DAT STARE by Messi as the bus leaves at the end. 

"I'll be back, *******"


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



nazzac said:


> How about BATE Borisov?
> 
> BATE > Bayern > Barca
> 
> or...
> 
> Bradford > Arsenal > Bayern > Barca
> 
> Bradford are the greatest club side on earth


By that stretch Swansea are the greatest club side on earth.

I hope to see Dortmund win tonight, even if it's 1-0. Just prevent the away goal and go to Madrid with a chance at knocking them out.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



sXe_Maverick said:


> By that stretch Swansea are the greatest club side on earth.
> 
> I hope to see Dortmund win tonight, even if it's 1-0. Just prevent the away goal and go to Madrid with a chance at knocking them out.


Swansea lost to Arsenal though


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



nazzac said:


> Swansea lost to Arsenal though


Yet beat Bradford :hayden3


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Yet beat Bradford :hayden3


Let Bradford have their moment of glory 

Anyway, i'm going with 2-1 BVB tonight, just like the group stages. Reus, Lewandowski, and Ronaldo to be the goal scorers.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










Well, it's like winning a trophy. :cool2

I can't believe this Bayern that demolished Juve over two legs and raped Barca last night progressed on away goals against us. Definitely means--the final should have been Bayern vs. Arsenal. :wenger

I hope Barca don't start stalking Wenger again. :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The day after signing Mario Gotze and beating Barcelona, Jupp Heynckes's agent confirms that Bayern have signed Lewandowski.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> The day after signing Mario Gotze and beating Barcelona, Jupp Heynckes's agent confirms that Bayern have signed Lewandowski.


Sickening.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Wait, really? Or is the agent trolling?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is an actual disgrace if true.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is disgusting by Bayern. It would have been fine had Hoeness not come out with that bullshit last week.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Sickening.





Cliffy Byro said:


> This is an actual disgrace if true.












I'm sure you guys had the same reaction when Villa/Alba were signed from Valencia and RVP was signed from Arsenal.

Edit - Joel think about when Chelsea signed Torres from Liverpool :torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao :lmao bayern getting Lewandowski and Gotze


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

uli 'even competition' hoeness.

i cant find anything about this 'enrique reyes' agent.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Richard Keys said:


> I'm sure you guys had the same reaction when Villa/Alba were signed from Valencia and RVP was signed from Arsenal.
> 
> Edit - Joel think about when Chelsea signed Torres from Liverpool :torres


Except those Valencia transfers were 3 years apart. 
Except Valencia aren't a top (or ambitous) team, so they are bound to lose their world class talent to top clubs not just Barca (Mata, Silva etc..). 
Except we weren't raiding out main competitors. 
Except we signed Villa because we didn't have any pure strikers on our team. Whereas Bayern already have like 4 (?)
Except we signed Alba because our left-back had cancer. 
Except we're not a bunch of ******* like Bayern.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Yep most of that ^^^ applies to the arsenal-united situation aswell.

We aren't competitors/near rivals. That's like comparing Villa to Tamworth town.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Yep most of that ^^^ applies to the arsenal-united situation aswell.
> 
> We aren't competitors/near rivals. That's like comparing Villa to Tamworth town.


:jordan3

:wenger


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Bayern can fuck right off if they've signed him too. Bitches.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Except those Valencia transfers were 3 years apart.
> *Except Valencia aren't a top (or ambitous) team*, so they are bound to lose their world class talent to top clubs not just Barca (Mata, Silva etc..).
> Except we weren't raiding out main competitors.
> Except we signed Villa because we didn't have any pure strikers on our team. Whereas Bayern already have like 4 (?)
> Except we signed Alba because our left-back had cancer.
> Except we're not a bunch of ******* like Bayern.


Don't give me rubbish about a team not being ambitious. Every player, manager, fan for any club would like to see their team win stuff. You think if David Villa had told Valencia he wanted to stay there on the same wages, and no one offered big transfer fee for his signature Valencia would have told him to leave because they don't have ambition? 

Ultimately football is about money and Bayern signing Gotze is no worse than any of the transfers you mentioned above despite the fluff reasoning you give. I guess you are saying Bayern are destroying the Bundesliga competition - what are Barca doing then hogging all the La Liga TV money from the other 18 teams? 

You don't have to justify that to me by the way, it doesn't bother me. I know how football works and whatever club however poor they are in finances, or if they have just lost their 2 best players, can go on to the pitch and give it their all, whether it's Tamworth vs Man City or whoever. I just find it odd that some big money transfers are ok and some are evil according to some people.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Looking forward to tonight's game, I think it will be a tight game with Madrid just sneaking the advantage.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

You guys are losing the plot.

Gotze was going to have offers from around the world. The boy is obviously comfortable in the Bundesliga and living in Germany. Yes, leaving Dortmund might seem like a blow but really, we're just signing someone very talented.

Dortmund get the money and they certainly have the reputation to find ample replacement.

I haven't heard a thing regarding Lewandowski, but with Guardiola coming in, I can see a couple of players leaving and strengthening those areas (Robben & Gomez specifically) with great players who already have Bundesliga experience is the sensible thing to do.

The reactions in here are as if these players deserted their clubs. These are very normal business transactions happening. If all these players are leaving Dortmund, they must obviously be questioning the club's ambition/ability (I'm not, I'm a huge fan of Dortmund actually).

But these accusations of us trying to ruin the league are ridiculous. That's not the intention at all, just as Sir Alex didn't buy RvP to see how Arsenal get on without him. He bought him to strengthen his team and win him the league title.

If Gomez and Robben will both be on the market come Pep's arrival, Dortmund could well be in for them too.

inb4morehypocrisy


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

So has Mario Gotze signed? Or is it just a offer?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Ickle Bobby said:


> So has Mario Gotze signed? Or is it just a offer?


They triggered a release clause in his contract.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I don't think Dortmund's players are leaving because they doubt the clubs ambition, but it just so happens that the clubs who have come in for them are bigger clubs. What Dortmund have done in the past few years in incredible, but like it or not, Bayern, Madrid and United are bigger clubs with more European pedigree in the long run.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*I'm just fucking jealous of the squad they're putting together so fuck them. *


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Also, I'm lolling at people saying we're weakening our opposition to win the league.

WE JUST WON THE LEAGUE IN A RECORD NUMBER OF MATCHES.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Richard Keys said:


> Don't give me rubbish about a team not being ambitious. Every player, manager, fan for any club would like to see their team win stuff. You think if David Villa had told Valencia he wanted to stay there on the same wages, and no one offered big transfer fee for his signature Valencia would have told him to leave because they don't have ambition?
> 
> Ultimately football is about money and Bayern signing Gotze is no worse than any of the transfers you mentioned above despite the fluff reasoning you give. I guess you are saying Bayern are destroying the Bundesliga competition - what are Barca doing then hogging all the La Liga TV money from the other 18 teams?
> 
> You don't have to justify that to me by the way, it doesn't bother me. *I know how football works* and whatever club however poor they are in finances, or if they have just lost their 2 best players, can go on to the pitch and give it their all, whether it's Tamworth vs Man City or whoever. I just find it odd that some big money transfers are ok and some are evil according to some people.


LOL Different clubs have different ambitions. Arsenal and Valenica aren't building squads to go out and compete for the league title and CL every year. Hence why top players from those teams leave for bigger ones. 

I don't believe the bolded statement either. :busquets 



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Also, I'm lolling at people saying we're weakening our opposition to win the league.
> 
> WE JUST WON THE LEAGUE IN A RECORD NUMBER OF MATCHES.


Well what are you doing by apparently taking the two of the biggest players from you're main rivals then?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> I don't believe the bolded statement either. :busquets


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Weidenfeller; Piszczek, Hummels, Subotic, Schmelzer; Kehl, Gundogan; Blaszczykowski, Reus, Gotze; Lewandowski.

Diego Lopez; Ramos, Varane, Pepe, Coentrao; Khedira, Xabi Alonso; Modric, Ozil, Ronaldo; Higuain.

But who was Casillas?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

go on RAVAGED DORTMUND


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I hope we don't hear that bullshit about Gotze/Lewandowski's mind being elsewhere if they flop. I can't stand that excuse.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd be feeling a little cautious about Pep taking over if I were a Bayern fan. They really could have a period of domination but will Pep try to change their current style to "Tiki Taka?" - God I hate that term.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I agree Jupp is the man. I thought Pep was going to become Bolton manager anyway for his 'challenge' of taking Bolton to the Premier League title, thus proving himself as the best manager.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

the GOAT Varane to make Reus his bitch


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'd be feeling a little cautious about Pep taking over if I were a Bayern fan. They really could have a period of domination but will Pep try to change their current style to "Tiki Taka?" - God I hate that term.


Pep is a footballing genius. I'm sure he will modify the current Bayern style to something even more powerful. 

We played Tiki Taka yesterday and look what happened to us. Those things wouldn't happen if Pep was still here because he could always adjust the system to what it needed to be. I'm sure he'l modify the Bayern style without adopting Barca's philosophy.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> the GOAT Varane to make Reus his bitch


Sadly, i can see that happening if he does mark Marco, because Varane is GOAT, and only a GOAT can stop Rolls Reus.

It's going to be an interesting battle thats for sure


----------



## Cliffy

I wanna be like Jurgen klopp.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Wait. I just read the previous page. Lewandoski to Bayern too? What?


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I predict all this transfer talk will get to Dortmund.

Dortmund team are gonna be all :downing

The fans are gonna be all "boooo" :vince3

Goetze and Lewandowski are gonna be all Hutz

Jose, Ronaldo and Madrid are gonna be all :drake1

*Dortmund 0-3 Madrid*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I wanna be like Jurgen klopp.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












who doesn't though?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That reminds me, we need a Klopp Smiley!!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

we don't even need lewa imo, would much rather we don't complete this transfer.

Pulling for Dortmund tonight, even though it would be nice to see Lahm put CR7 in his pocket once again.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Well what are you doing by apparently taking the two of the biggest players from you're main rivals then?


Buying players the new coach wants. Should we just ignore players we want because they play for a team in our league?

Look, Dortmund really shouldn't have had a clause like that at all if they didn't want Gotze leaving like this.

And the players are obviously leaving willingly, which can't be blamed either b/c they're leaving for a bigger club and one of the top powerhouses in Europe.

And like I said, we won the league in record number of games. It's not like it's a desperate attempt to win the league by weakening the opposition.

If it were up to me, I'd take Gotze but leave Lewa b/c I like Gomez too much.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


>


GOAT SONG 

> The Beatles


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


>


well now i have something to listen to for 90 minutes

last night it was mariooo goomeeezz, CHA CHA

I WANNA BE LIKE JURGEN KLOPP

it's amazing how the germans make everything necessary through song.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

MARCO REUS

THE GOAT


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FFUUUUUUCCCKKK SOOO CLOSE

REUS IS LEGIT GOAT


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

damn reus:mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What a run from Reus


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LLLLLEEEEEWWWWAANDOOOWWWWWSKKKKKIIIII 

FUCK MEEEEEEE THE QUALITY IS RIDICULOUS


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski, stahp! enaldo


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Noice by Reus

LEWANDOWSKI :jose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

THE POLISH HAMMER


----------



## Cliffy

Lewa¡!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DA GOAT LEWANDOSKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ique2

Unlucky Mou you psycho


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh God, Lewandowski.

Oh God, that earlier Reus run.

Oh God, Mourinho no doubt already sulking.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

DANKE LEWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

HAHA MADRID


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Didn't last long did it? Dortmund lead.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewa Lewa Lewa Lewa Lewaaaaaaa!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Great cross. Good goal for the tie in general.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

A cross? And a header?

Transfers cancelled.

ep


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

dammit real:fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

quick moureen, go for the eyes!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Watching Reus makes me want to cry. What a player.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund look really threatening going forward.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Come on Real.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Madrid are so poor when Ozil doesn't perform.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That's a penalty you FUCKING ****** ref


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

varanes been terrible


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

RONALDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :mark:

DRAMA

HummLOLs


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

1-1.


----------



## Cliffy

Fucking bullshit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao CRISTIANO


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh Hummels


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

HUMMELS YOU RETARD


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

GET THE FUCK IN!!!!!!!!!!

Gotta give props to the referee for being on point. That was no a penalty.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*GOATS GONNA GOAT :mark:*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ronaldooooo


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao nice one, we missed whatever the fuck happened for that goal.

OH DEAR HUMMELS. :hummels


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

A penalty you say?










THERE'S YOUR FUCKING PENALTY


----------



## Basel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Wow, what a sequence of events there.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The best in the world scores.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao

MADRIDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This ref is a fucking idiot. 

Kill yourself you worthless piece of shit.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lack of experience in the big time is killing Dortmund here. Desperately need half-time.

Completely fallen apart since the penalty wasn't given, rightly so. Immense Downing-esque ball for the Dortmund goal, though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Matts Hummels again with a high profile fuck up


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> This ref is a fucking idiot.
> 
> Kill yourself you worthless piece of shit.


:kobe

didnt look like a penalty to me


----------



## kingfunkel

Bryan D. said:


> The best in the world scores.


Well they always said Lita was easy!

Poor call, should of been a penalty. Whether he meant it or not, contact is contact.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



united_07 said:


> :kobe
> 
> didnt look like a penalty to me


Varane lost his footing and shoved a foot in and bought Reus down. That's a penalty if I ever saw one.

Doesn't matter now, Hummels goes full retard once again.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Should of been a pen, poor by Hummels to let Higuian get it and jew it to knobhead.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










Hopefully Dortmund can compose themselves at the half. They really looked distracted after the penalty didn't get give (50/50 tbh)


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

it was not penalty

reus is great and all but that was not a penalty


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Varane lost his footing and shoved a foot in and bought Reus down. That's a penalty if I ever saw one.
> 
> Doesn't matter now, Hummels goes full retard once again.


nope just seen it on the replay, Reus kicked the back of Varane's leg and went down, he was looking for it


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Only seen that replay just there. Looks a dive all day long to me, Reus kicks Varane not the other way round, to make it look even more like a dive he tucks his head to throw himself down first.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hummels is apparently one of our top target transfer. Him and Pique will be competing against each other for full retard centerback.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Not a Penalty for me 

Also those Dortmund fans behind the Sky crew are in absolute awe of...Jeff Stelling


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It was clearly a dive if you ask me. Or at best, running too fast caused him to fall.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That's a penalty for me. Varane put his leg in front of Reus after losing his footing.

Dortmund have been the better side. HUMMELS FULL RETARD


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Jamie Redknapp is the undisputed WOAT. "Hummels is all left foot". Says he struggled with that backpass because it was on his right. 

Clueless.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ref has been fine. never a penalty. incidental contact at worst.

hummels activating full on mong mode. horrendous.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










I'd be furious if that was given against Carragher. Free-kick for the initial contact at best, but even that's incredibly soft.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Varane lost his footing and shoved a foot in and bought Reus down. That's a penalty if I ever saw one.
> 
> Doesn't matter now, Hummels goes full retard once again.


The contact was made outside the box anyway.


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

it wasn't even inside the penalty area so relax guys


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Abk™ said:


> The contact was made outside the box anyway.


Yeah only saw that in the through the gif.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh in that case, a free kick.

Meh, w/e. idrc.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ramos doing a Nani and getting the rightful punishment.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Only contact Varane had with Reus that was his fault was the hand and that's never a penalty.

1-1 is a great result for Madrid so far. Jose probably signs on that now and will play to keep it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

When Ozil is bad, he's fucking terrible.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LEEEEEEWWWWAWWWWWWWWANDOOOOOWWWWSSKKKIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski strikes again. enaldo enaldo


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*No offside? Dafuq??*


----------



## Cliffy

Lol madrid

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

offside goal


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

YESSSSS


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LEWANDOSKI!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

No chance of a fucking replay?


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LEWANGOATSKI

FUCK

Onside


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

GERMANY!!! DOES NOT BOTHER WITH FUCKING REPLAY'S!!

EDIT: Pepe playing him onside


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gundogan is ridiculously good.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Not offside. 

FUCK YOU MADRID


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Definitely on


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Good call from the officials. Defo onside


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh, good call.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Yeah it wasn't offside. Fuck.
What was Madrid's defense doing? enaldo*


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Straight from the ChainGangSoldier school of missing goals in the first/last few minutes of a half. 

:tyson

*Finally a replay. 'dat touch. :vince3


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

On first viewing I thought Dortmund's second goal was offside, but looking at the replay it was dead level.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Gundogan is ridiculously good.


Inb4 Bayern sign him tomorrow.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Crazy pace to the game, Real need to slow it down and try to save this result, another goal and they're in trouble. 

EDIT - fpalm


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LEWA


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Had 3-1 on pre-match come on Dortmund!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

WHAT A FUCKING GOAL


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:wilkins :wilkins :wilkins


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Holy shit!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

OH MY FUCKING GOD 

OH MY FUCKING GOD 

OOHHHHH MY FUCKING GOOOOODDDDDDDDD


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FUCK.


----------



## Cliffy

GOAT LEWA!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:wilkins


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski strikes again. DAT FUCKING PLAYER :lol


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

On the replay it turns out that Robert Lewandowski was onside and it turns out that it was a very good decision from the linesman.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Fuck sake. This guy is on fire. Hat-Trick.*


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. :vince4 :vince4 :vince4

Freak out.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski tearing Madrid apart.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LEWANDOWSKI YOU FUCKING BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!!! STAY LIKE THIS!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Unbelievable finish. What a hattrick.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ohhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

OH MY WORD

I WANT TO BE LIKE JURGEN KLOPP

madrid WOATING


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME???? THIS GUY ISN'T HUMAN. THE QUALITY IS OUT OF THIS FUCKING WORLD. IT'S SURREAL.*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

wat.

:wilkins Bayern are going to win every trophy is existence with next years team. IT BEGINS.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

MAGESTERIAL GOAL


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE????????????????????????????


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Klopp as :fergie replacement please.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski is class. 

Better than Mario Gomez 100 times over. Offers so much more than the big German Darren Bent.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well, there it is. An all-Nazi final. fpalm


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hawksea said:


> Well, there it is. An all-Nazi final. fpalm


Your a moron


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



nazzac said:


> Your a moron


You're :terry


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ozil has been fucking horrendous. Get Di Maria on ffs.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 53s
Almost two-years to the day I was reporting how Lewandowski was due to meet with Sam Allardyce's Blackburn. 

:lol


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

WE WANT 4 WE WANT 4


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hawksea said:


> Well, there it is. An all-Nazi final. fpalm


aolo


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gundogan is FUCKING SICK!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Woah, that was close. Real really need to do something and turn this around. Terrible performance.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Irish Jet said:


> aolo


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> You're :terry


1 generations faults doesn't reflect on another generation


----------



## #Mark

Madrid's playing with no urgency at all.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hawksea said:


> Well, there it is. An all-Nazi final. fpalm


Isn't there a Punk thread in the RAW section for you to say something stupid in? Go there unk2


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

: Just look at the way Gundogan made Ramos and Khedira - both - his bitch there.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

And to think, I bought Lewandowski on FM06 for a mere £100k


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Did the Referee book Ozil for waving an imaginary card? If so.....Nice


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PENALLLTTTTYYYYYYY 

FUCK YOU MADRID 

FUCK YOU


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is out of control.

Terrible from Alonso, who's had a mare.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



> Steve Archibald ‏@SteveArchibald8 3m
> Just a note of interest for Spurs fans, I offered Robert lewandowski to Spurs when he was stll playing in Poland, for less than 5m, pity !


My night is ruined.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is a nightmare. :angry:


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck, bullshit penalty.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Penalty :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lol :lol REAL MADRID HAS BEEN SUCH A JOKE TODAY.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bundesliga making La Liga look like the fucking SPL 

Stonewall Penalty


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

haha


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL LEWA


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*FUCK YOU MADRID FUCK YOU. GO FUCK YOURSELF. *


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> My night is ruined.


:terry 

LEWA!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LEWANDOW5KI !!


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

FUCK ME

WHAT IS THIS?????????????


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Decima? What decima?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Looks like this season is the changing of the guard between Spain and Germany.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

4-1!!

Bayern with Gotze and Lewan up front :wilkins


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

WE WANT 5 WE WANT 5


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWA LEWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao

Lew reaching dat Arshavin level of GOATness :wenger

Madrid smashed :bridge


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gundogan is like an iniesta/xavi hybrid with dat Messi pace.

LEWANDGOATSKI:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao holyfuck.

Chelsea you can have jose back if you want :jose


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*This guy and Gotze are signed to Bayern next season? Fucking hell, they're going to be unstopabble.*


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Now that's a penalty. Lethargic and frustrated effort from Alonso. Expertly taken straight out of the book of John Walters (except in that game where he dun goofed.)

Madrid: Bopped. Bodied. Buried.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck of Lewandowski 

Still buzzing for Dortmund tbh!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck I hope the Lewandoski rumors to Bayern are not true. they would be fucking Unstoppable :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dear Bayern can we please have Lewa and dear dortmund can we have Gundogan :fergie


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Has the Lewa to Bayern deal been made official or is it just a rumor?


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

After 74 long years it appears the Germans have fought their way to London.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It's scary how far behind this level the English clubs are. There is no way on earth even Man Utd could stick four past Real or Barca. We're challenging for Champs League and yet lost to Basel in the EL. Crazy how miles away English football is at the moment. I wonder how secure the Premier Leagues 4th place for CL would be had Chelsea not absolutely blagged it last year.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Fuck I hope the Lewandoski rumors to Bayern are not true. they would be fucking Unstoppable :lmao


I hope they *are* true. Imagine him at Chelsea, City or United etc :suarez2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

jose looks pretty special now

in a back of the bus kind of way.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Has the Lewa to Bayern deal been made official or is it just a rumor?


*It's been reported as oficial in quite a couple of football news sites, along with Gotze.

Fuck, the Bayern Era is about to blossom. *


----------



## #Mark

We want 5!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd fucking lose my shit if Dortmund get a 5th.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> It's scary how far behind this level the English clubs are. There is no way on earth even Man Utd could stick four past Real or Barca. We're challenging for Champs League and yet lost to Basel in the EL. Crazy how miles away English football is at the moment. I wonder how secure the Premier Leagues 4th place for CL would be had Chelsea not absolutely blagged it last year.


Difference is bayern and dortmunds midfields are better than the top prem clubs i think it's quite even in other positions. I would'nt put utd/city defence at their best to far behind bayerns


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Klopp can barely contain his smile :hesk2


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> It's scary how far behind this level the English clubs are. There is no way on earth even Man Utd could stick four past Real or Barca. We're challenging for Champs League and yet lost to Basel in the EL. Crazy how miles away English football is at the moment. I wonder how secure the Premier Leagues 4th place for CL would be had Chelsea not absolutely blagged it last year.


Surely we would still be ahead of Italy in terms of top 4 spots anyway? At least for another season or two. Even if Chelsea had lost it England were sitll doing enough to hold onto it.




DwayneAustin said:


> I hope they *are* true. Imagine him at Chelsea, City or United etc :suarez2


Good point. At least we wouldn't have to constantly face him :fergie


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Klopp is gonna sleep with the same amount of girls that Dortmund score tonight.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck an El Classico final, we're getting DER KLASSIKER!
:robben2:reus2


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

JESUS CHRIST LEWANDOWSKI.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

so what's madrid's excuse?

barca played against a team that ran away with the league, on a soaked pitch, with an unfit messi, with a team obviously content with the fact they'd won everything.

madrid?

ehh. um. well.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



danny_boy said:


> Klopp is gonna sleep with the same amount of girls that Dortmund score tonight.


He wants 5!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This guy wont stop :lmao 

Spain have been absolutely destroyed in Germany the last 2 days


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

How do you spell rape in German?















Lewandowski. :troll:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Loud Alarm said:


> so what's madrid's excuse?
> 
> barca played against a team that ran away with the league, on a soaked pitch, with an unfit messi, with a team obviously content with the fact they'd won everything.
> 
> madrid?
> 
> ehh. um. well.


No Turkish ref :fergie2


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

WOOOOO

WE WANT 5


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> No Turkish ref :fergie2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:jose


----------



## Mikey Damage

Wowowowowowowow. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> No Turkish ref :fergie2


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Bryan D. said:


> How do you spell rape in German?


Just because the German language is allways seen as a tad bit harsh: VERGEWALTIGUNG it is. 

Edit: And yeah, I did see the joke.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Licence to Kehl
:hesk2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund are just lucky they escaped the wrath of BIG GAME DANNY WELBZ.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Thank fuck we have witnessed one of the best Champions Leagues in years while suffering through one the worst Prems.

There has several brilliant games in every round.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



ConnorMCFC said:


>


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Loud Alarm said:


> madrid weren't playing.


:robben2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Real Madrid paid more for Kaka than Dortmund did for their entire XI.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Irish Jet said:


> Dortmund are just lucky they escaped the wrath of BIG GAME DANNY WELBZ.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

UEFA leak Champions League final poster, featuring both German sides.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Real Madrid paid more for Kaka than Dortmund did for their entire XI.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Mourinho after the 4th goal:










:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Rare Spurs mention :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



















:mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ilkay 'The Great' Gundogan.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That Jose pic :lol


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Real Madrid paid more for Kaka than Dortmund did for their entire XI.


Deal of the century.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Jose and Falcao to Chelsea?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Damn, why has Madrid been SO AWFUL today? Still not giving up, though.

How funny would it be if both the Spanish teams pulled a Deportivo in the return match?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*LMAO @ MADRID 

ATLEAST WE GOT BEATEN BY A TEAM THAT WAS MAGNITUDES, LITERALLY MAGNITUDES BETTER THAN DORTMUND THROUGH THE SEASON. YOU FUCKING WORTHLESS CUNTS. 

FUCK YOU*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

haha

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

hahaha

hahahahahaaahhahahahaha

hahhahahahaha


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Damn, Barcelona and Real Madrid went to Germany 4 nothing.









:clap


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bryan D. said:


> Mourinho after the 4th goal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


I don't get it. Help? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

lolspain


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Wembley will be rocking for DER KLASSIKER


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well deserved Dortmund, dominated Madrid for 90 minutes. I hope they win it, they've been my pick since the start and I'd love it if they went on and won it, especially after winning it late in the last round.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:jose


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

give marco reus the golden ball at once

and give bayern munchen the next 5 CL trophies because nothing is gonna stop them with lewandowski and gotze

it is such a shame that players are leaving this great team that is borussia dortmund

this is the end of an era for BVB :HHH:takerenaldo


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is awesome. Dortmund's fans and the atmosphere that stand creates is amazing.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I hope Barca and Madrid are gone for good now, Hopefully none of them make a "comeback".


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca 6-1 Bayern

Madrid 5-0 Dortmund

The second legs are gonna be nuts :mark:


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL BLACKBURN BET YOU HATE ICELAND


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*I want to cry :sad:*


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Medo said:


> *I want to cry :sad:*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LMAO @ MADRID 

LOL LOL LOL EVEN MALAGA PUT A BETTER BATTLE AGAINST DORTMUND. 

*LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL*

ROBERT FUCKNIG LEWANDOWSKI WITH THE PERFORMANCE OF THE SEASON. NOBODY CAN FUCKING REFUTE THIS.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










WORLD CLASS PLAYER! :clap :clap


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Brilliant to watch. Will be shattering to watch Dortmund next season without Gotze & Lewandowski, and very potentially Gundogan after that performance.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski. Klopp. BVB.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

THE GOAT. Any player who destroys Madrid in the way that he has today has earned a place in my heart forever.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bossed. :reus2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I heard the Lewandowski deal was that he signs for free in 2014. Which means he will be at Dortmund next year?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> THE GOAT. Any player who destroys Madrid in the way that he has today has earned a place in my heart forever.


AlexHumph is gonna love this :cashley


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

How is it physically possible to get that much power for the 3rd goal. Incredible.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We are the fucking teams!


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlexHumph said:


>


_*lol you must be so happy right now i guess!


Well congrats for Dortmound, the best team won fair and simple.*_


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski wants to leave because he wants to play for a club that can win the CL.

-Ruud Gullit

:cole1


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> AlexHumph is gonna love this :cashley


I hate you.



Spoiler: Everybody don't hurt me



I'd rather have Muller than Lewandowski


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Irish Jet said:


> How is it physically possible to get that much power for the 3rd goal. Incredible.


Can you imagine him instead of Gomez as Bayern? I mean Gomez is a fucking ridiculous finisher, but Lewandowski is multiple times better than him. It's insane!


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Made up with that. No matter how often I watch Dortmund their pressing, third man runs and passing never fails to impress.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gordugan, Souness? No. It's GUUUUUNNNN DOOOOOO GANNNNNN

:fandango


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Bryan D. said:


>












:reus2


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Irish Jet said:


> Lewandowski wants to leave because he wants to play for a club that can win the CL.
> 
> -Ruud Gullit
> 
> :cole1


And apparently PSG(you know, the team with Ibra and Cavani) should sign him.:cole1

Edit: thought Cavani signed for them yesterday?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Can't wait for Klopps interview.


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



SJFC said:


> And apparently PSG(you know, the team with Ibra and Cavani) should sign him.:cole1
> 
> Edit: thought Cavani signed for them yesterday?


who the hell realy knows ATM

today you are in England,tomorrow in Spain and the day after tomorrow in Germany


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DAMN, LET'S PARTY BOYZ. :jose enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It's gonna be an insane summer with chelsea, city, real, bayern, united and maybe even arsenal likely to splash the cash.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Let's buy Gundogan next!

Brilliant performance by Dortmund, and game of his life for Lewandowski, hopefully the first of many to come. Dude is like van Persie except younger and better-looking.

BAYERN-DORTMUND. WE'RE BRINGING GERMANY TO WEMBLEY, FOOTBALL FANS!!


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DAT Robin Hood


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> *Let's buy Gundogan next!*
> 
> *Brilliant performance by Dortmund, and game of his life for Lewandowski, hopefully the first of many to come. Dude is like van Persie except younger and better-looking.*
> 
> BAYERN-DORTMUND. WE'RE BRINGING GERMANY TO WEMBLEY, FOOTBALL FANS!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*HAHA WOW REAL MADRID. 

GET OWNED BY DORTMUND IN THE GROUP STAGES 
CHEAT THEIR WAY INTO THE QUARTER FINALS 
GET THE EASIEST DRAW OF THE QUARTERS
GET RAPED BY DORTMUND IN THE SEMIS 

TEAM OF WORTHLESS COCKSUCKERS. 

LMAO @ MOURINHO. GOODLUCK WITH YOUR DECIMA GOALS AT ANOTHER CLUB YOU WORTHLESS SHITCUNT.*


----------



## Cliffy

Klopp is on coke.

Nevlan looks like Myles Kennedy.

Also Jose needs to take a year off to recharge.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> *HAHA WOW REAL MADRID.
> 
> GET OWNED BY DORTMUND IN THE GROUP STAGES
> CHEAT THEIR WAY INTO THE QUARTER FINALS
> GET THE EASIEST DRAW OF THE QUARTERS
> GET RAPED BY DORTMUND IN THE SEMIS
> 
> TEAM OF WORTHLESS COCKSUCKERS.
> 
> LMAO @ MOURINHO. GOODLUCK WITH YOUR DECIMA GOALS AT ANOTHER CLUB YOU WORTHLESS SHITCUNT.*


My brain shrinks a little bit, every time I read a post of you today...


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Congrats to Dortmund but reading through the back pages here and I can't believe that people actually think this Barca team is the best ever. I'm sorry but they never even defended the champions league. How they can possibly be compared to Madrid (56-60),Ajax (71-73) or Bayern Munich (74-76).

This Barca side are more like Liverpool (77-84)or Milan (89-95), the most consistently excellent team over a certain period but never actually dominant. That word is used far too easily these days.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



sliplink said:


> My brain shrinks a little bit, every time I read a post of you today...


Do not care.

Negged.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund's football was arousing. Simply incredible watching them in full flow. If this is the last season before their team gets raided, I hope they go out in a blaze of glory and take the trophy.

Munich vs Dortmund should be a final for the ages.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










Any more pics of HE MAD Mourinho on the touch line?


----------



## warman42

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

My word, ridiculous stuff. If I didn't already, I absolutely love Borussia Dortmund.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

So the Champions League is dull and overrated, right?


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Quote:
Originally Posted by EGame 
They are gonna choke so hard against Madrid in the final. They come in looking like absolute titans RAPING us. 
It's all set up for Madrid to win this.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Masquerade 
You are so wrong.


Quote:
Originally Posted by EGame 
Want to bet on that?

Quote:
Originally Posted by Masquerade
Yes, I would.
Look I was at the Gala-Madrid match in Istanbul. I know that if things doesn't go Spanish, Catalan in this case, teams way they go apeshit. Look at the unnecessary fouls and cards that Barca got. I don't think Madrid has got what it takes 

BRO WHERE ARE MY REPS

On a serious note qouteing Gary Lineker : " "Football is a simple game; 22 men chase a ball for 90 minutes and at the end, the Germans always win"


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DwayneAustin said:


> I predict all this transfer talk will get to Dortmund.
> 
> Dortmund team are gonna be all :downing
> 
> The fans are gonna be all "boooo" :vince3
> 
> Goetze and Lewandowski are gonna be all Hutz
> 
> Jose, Ronaldo and Madrid are gonna be all :drake1
> 
> *Dortmund 0-3 Madrid*


LAWL


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Mikey Damage said:


> I don't get it. Help?


He's insinuating Dortmund are a team of Dark Barrys :darkbarry


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Masquerade said:


> LAWL


I'm never right :lelbron


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Let's just hope the final doesn't go to penalties, we'll be watching for weeks with two German sides!
:hummels:gotze:neuer:reus2
:grant


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That was more impressive than last night to me, just incredible stuff. A huge shame that this team will be broken up.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund were dominant, Dortmund were first to every ball, simply wanted and deserved it more. Lewandowski with a brilliant career performance. I thought Madrid were equal in the first half but Dortmund were on a different caliber in the second. Bayern and Dortmund are just too fucking good, congrats on the final. 

I still have the 1% hope for Real at the Bernabeu because it's still Jose but realistically it's over. 

Bayern are taking it and I would be so happy for this guy :robben2 after years of frustration, he deserves it and they deserve it as a team. I think that the crazy results in the last two days showed that relying on one player's performance, as good as he can be, will never be the same as entire team playing together like a well oiled machine. Again, congrats to Bayern and Dortmund.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

So happy. I didn't think anything could top last night. Amazing.

I'm so pumped that we don't have to hear weeks of media überwanking over the El Clasico final they so badly wanted and were talking about before the semis had even been drawn, no pun intended!


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Real still has a chance to advance.But what a performance by Lewandowski!:clap:clap
W takich chwilach jestem dumny z bycia Polakiem.:jordan2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



haribo said:


> He's insinuating Dortmund are a team of Dark Barrys :darkbarry


No, he is making The Dark Barry signal in the hope that he will swoop down and save Madrid. However, TDB declined and although he won't kill Madrid, he doesn't have to save them. :darkbarry


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*






Borussia are winning it
And that'll be the last trophy that traitor Gotze will ever win


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Well, Real is pretty much done after that game. Germany is taking over football.

Tomorrow is Benfica's turn, eagerly waiting for that game. I'm betting on a 
Benfica x Chelsea final.*


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The G in GOAT stands for germany. :draper


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Skybs said:


> *Well, Real is pretty much done after that game. Germany is taking over football.
> 
> Tomorrow is Benfica's turn, eagerly waiting for that game. I'm betting on a
> Benfica x Chelsea final.*


Are you a Benfica fan or supporter?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Bryan D. said:


> Are you a Benfica fan or supporter?


*Damn right, mate :*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hilarious how many United fans who hated the idea of Lewandowski a week ago are now suddenly in GET AT ALL COSTS mode.

I'm exactly where I was before, I don't actively want him here in the way I do others unless Rooney's sold, in which case go for it. He's a huge upgrade over Rooney, but as a player he's much more similar to RVP. We'd probably have to play RVP deeper to accommodate him. 

World class, there aren't 5 better strikers around, and still young. He's going to get PAID.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ze Germans taking over Europe...again


----------



## miro

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

wow what an amazing performance from dortmund and lewandowski!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Irish Jet said:


> Hilarious how many United fans who hated the idea of Lewandowski a week ago are now suddenly in GET AT ALL COSTS mode.
> 
> I'm exactly where I was before, I don't actively want him here in the way I do others unless Rooney's sold, in which case go for it. He's a huge upgrade over Rooney, but as a player he's much more similar to RVP. We'd probably have to play RVP deeper to accommodate him.
> 
> World class, there aren't 5 better strikers around, and still young. He's going to get PAID.


You and every other united fan probably feel the same way but i'd prefer a top CM and a winger over another striker unless of course rooney/hernandez are sold.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That away goal has kept Madrid breathing. If they concede an early goal though, Dortmund will get a second and finish them off. Will be interesting.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski the most completely striker in the world today? 

Ridiculously good finishing 
Great in the air
Amazing positioning and tactical awareness. 

I was amazed by his performances against Bayern last season. But this performance against Madrid blew my fucking socks off. Has there ever been a player who has scored 4 goals against Madrid in one game?


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski :mark:

That was amazing to watch. CR7 always getting dem goals though.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski !!!!!!!!!!! WOW DORTMUND!!! :mark:


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Lewandowski the most completely striker in the world today?
> 
> Ridiculously good finishing
> Great in the air
> Amazing positioning and tactical awareness.
> 
> I was amazed by his performances against Bayern last season. But this performance against Madrid blew my fucking socks off. Has there ever been a player who has scored 4 goals against Madrid in one game?


There hasn't. Been pretty surprised it's taken (not you) people very long to realise this man is absolute treasure. Probably not enough exposure to watching Bundesliga. He also has incredible technique, strength, can run all day, is (almost) selfless. Whatever Dortmund get for him isn't enough. Especially since it'll be below £20m.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Falcao has all those things you mentioned, but Lewandowski is better in the build up play than Falcao. Younger as well. If he had explosive pace he'd be going down in history as one of the best.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If the Germans are taking over, I sure hope that's also the way for their national team. Now that's something to look forward to!

Such a shame Real screwed up such a golden opportunity, though. :jose


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Desecrated said:


> There hasn't. Been pretty surprised it's taken (not you) people very long to realise this man is absolute treasure. Probably not enough exposure to watching Bundesliga. He also has incredible technique, strength, can run all day, is (almost) selfless. Whatever Dortmund get for him isn't enough. Especially since it'll be below £20m.


I was also really impressed by how he tracked back and actually created some counter-attacking play. Like you said, the guy is an absolute gem of a player. 

I still cannot believe what I saw today. I don't think that third goal of his is getting enough credit, I'm amazed how he got so much power into it, it was a fucking rocket. 

As fantastic as he was, he could of had 6 goals today lol. Incredible performance and HANDS DOWN the best individual performance of the season for me. Stunning player.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

@Joel, I reckon he has the explosive pace. Probably be translated as acceleration I guess. Not on the level of Ronaldo or Falcao, but I've seen him leave defenders for dust at times. Proper bully.

@EGame, yeah his tracking back is just immense. Always in the right spot for it, also. Knows who wants the ball the most when deep down the pitch, who has the best area for an attack, sends it in the right direction, and is the first man ready to be on the end of the attack. Just has a natural connection to the team. 

There was some talk a few seasons ago how people were surprised this man was getting gametime over Barrios, obviously that isn't something in there mind now, but absolute credit to Jurgen Klopp who must of seen the talent he has.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Only player in history to score a hat trick let alone 4 goals against Real Madrid in the Champions League


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DA GOD. 










Honestly BVB have to be the most likeable team in the world (except for Gotze due to the recent events). Their manager also seems to be the coolest most down to earth person ever. 

Incredible amount of respect for them, I really hope they can fill the gaps and continue like this.

Edit: 

DAT POSITIONING 










DAT FINISH. Looks like the ball defies the laws of physics.


----------



## kingshark

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DwayneAustin said:


> Barca 6-1 Bayern
> 
> Madrid 5-0 Dortmund
> 
> The second legs are gonna be nuts :mark:


Hilarous. :lol


Nevertheless, it's safe to say that the German Bundesliga has surpassed the Spanish La Liga as the best football league in the world today. Congrats. :clap


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Subotic looking real skater. I love his hat. :cool2










10/10 performance from LewanGOATski.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BVB manager remind me of Justin Hammer


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski is a fucking boss. What a great player.

It seems it's gonna be a German final, I wouldn't completely ruled out Madrid though, the could still qualify, that seems very unlikely now though.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


>


One of my favourite all time gifs just got better. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund just needs one goal, to sink all of Madrid's hopes, they need 3


----------



## MarcioDX99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Big day today for benfica hoping for a win


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

CHELSEA!


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hitler would have been turning in his grave if he heard a Lewandowski of everyone was leading the offense for a German team.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Germany 8 Spain 1


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

You can tell Dortmund and Bayern are used to playing quality sides, whilst Barca and Real can auto-pilot win 70% of their matches in La Liga, if not more.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund fans are awesome. You never get atmospheres so intense in the UK.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Quasi Juice said:


> You can tell Dortmund and Bayern are used to playing quality sides, whilst Barca and Real can auto-pilot win 70% of their matches in La Liga, if not more.


Spot on man!

I think that factor played a major role in both of the games. At least Barca are used to putting away top sides over the years. Madrid on the other hand struggle against top sides outside of Spain. Before Jose arrived, they were knocked out in like 5 consecutive Champs League Round of 16s.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Looks Like Lewa's not coming after all. I, for one, hope he never leaves Dortmund. We really don't need him anyway and his link-up play with Reus, Kuba and formerly Gotze is brilliant. But if he has to go in 2014, come to Bayern.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Really is the passing of the torch, from Barca to Bayern as the king of Europe if they win


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*God I want Lewandowski bad. Worse than before. Fuck. His control on the ground in such tight spaces for a big man is insane. Every bit as good taking long balls out of the air and killing them dead. Just an incredible talent. Want. Bad. Prepared for disappointment. 

Thought Dortmund were even better than Bayern. Didn't give Madrid a sniff bar Hummells' mistake. Tore them apart going forward with their pace, bossed the midfield, kept Ronaldo quiet. Incredible. 

Basel are winning tonight.*


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

_*Lewandowski is afucking beast, killed us yeserday.

And that scum Pepe is one of the main reasons that made the disaster that happened to Madrid.

There is no chance to come back against such very solid team like Dortumond, they are a great team and they deserve to be in the final along with Bayern.*_


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

weren't you one of the United fans who didn't want Lewandowski like a few weeks ago Seabs? idk if you were, you all blur into one annoying mass by the end of the season :side:


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*I've been making "I want Lewandowski at Utd" posts all season. *


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



BANKSY said:


> Dortmund fans are awesome. You never get atmospheres so intense in the UK.


Agreed even after they heard about Gotze


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund supporters are fucking crazy tbf. But props to them for last night. Were a brilliant crowd.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

After last night my mate's planning his stag do as a weekend away in Germany, beer steins in Dortmund and take in a game at the Westfalenstadion. Approved. It's an experience that has to be done.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Seabs said:


> *
> Basel are winning tonight.*


*If that's happening and we also go trough tonight, then they can give us the Cup already








*


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Basel are a good team. They're a match for Chelsea or Benfica.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

baselona.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Loud Alarm said:


> baselona.


4-0 Chelsea then :robben2


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*We wrecked Basel 0-1/2-0 on last year's Champions League in the group stages, they looked pretty average in my opinion, and easily controlable. They might have gotten better though, haven't followed them in a while.

And without Frei, things will be even harder for them.

*


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*You'd probably beat them but it wouldn't be a foregone conclusion.

Chelsea only won 2 out of 6 away ties in Europe this season right? Those to Prague and that Danish team. Far from heavy favourites to take a lead back.*


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It's a complete lottery as to what Chelsea team will turn up these days. We either play like complete shite or we boss the game and win easily. There's no stability.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Chelsea to win over two legs after extra time and penalties, lose in the final after extra time and penalties. Please.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hazard in the middle tonight :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Not sure how tonight's game will go, but I think Chelsea will win over the two legs.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:zorres interview

Fuck, I still miss him :terry1


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Take him back then. Just use the transfer you would have paid, to spend on his wages. You're getting him for free!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Swap deal with :suarez1


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Aimar is in the starting 11... Not sure about that decision to be honest, he's been inactive for very long now. One can hope he's not rusty.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> Swap deal with Suarez


Would have loved that a week ago. Rather not put up with the trouble. He'd probably cause more at Chelsea.

Oh wow, we're actually wearing the white strip.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Let's go basel.

OT but Frank Turner is live streaming a show at 9 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ehDI21lnok


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Fenerbaçe's president stated he will (distributed) give an added 4mil to the players' salary if they win this game. Damn :lol

Kyut and Meireles actually do worry me quite a bit.*


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> Take him back then. Just use the transfer you would have paid, to spend on his wages. You're getting him for free!


I'd carry him to Liverpool on my back if I could.

Prediction: Basel 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Predictions: 

Fenerbaçe 0x1 Benfica
Basel 1x2 Chelsea
*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DwayneAustin said:


> *I'd carry him to Liverpool on my back if I could.
> *
> Prediction: Basel 2-2 Chelsea


I'd have thought you would like to see your team score more goals.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'd have thought you would like to see your team score more goals.


Well we won't be scoring many goals is it is, if our main striker keeps getting quarter-season bans :suarez1

He'd still do a job for us.

MOSES EUROPA LEAGUE GOAT


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL @ Ivanovic trying to claim that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Moses :buried Basel and didn't know anything about it.

Chelsea/Benfica final plz.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*BOOM, 1 UP FOR CHELSEA.
*


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Torres is playing one of the worst games I've ever seen.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hazard doesn't score sitters.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*YES, Fenebraçe missed a penalty*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Was he crying?

:lmao :lmao :lmao enaldo


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Chelsea fans with the Champions of Europe chants during a Europa League tie :hayden3

Chelsea defending extremely well so far.*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Benfica got lucky again.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Bryan D. said:


> Benfica got lucky again.


And he's me thinking they got all their luck in the last round :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fenerbahce should have let Dirk '12 Yards' Kuyt take that pelanty, fools ique2


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*The ref of the FenerbaçeXBenfica game is a fucking mong. Blows his damn whistle over the smallest of things, and flashes yellow cards like a teenager flashing her tits at a spring break party.
So annoying. *


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Basel manager really looks like Di matteo with hair.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Aimar off, Gaitan in.

Matic is a great player, btw.

Ball on the post again. :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Should have been a goal from Torres.


----------



## kingfunkel

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Should have been a goal from Torres.


Really unlucky, struck that perfectly. 

Hope Basel get a goal tonight but a part from that mis kick onto the post haven't looked like they can


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Watching Torres is giving me cancer.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



God™ said:


> Watching Torres is giving me cancer.


Has he been bad? :torres


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dragovic yellow for that, what :lmao


----------



## kingfunkel

Lol and I thought winning the ball was a part of football. Might as well get it over with and call it a non contact sport but unfortunately for the dragon he didn't touch Torres


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Bryan D. said:


> Has he been bad? :torres


Terrible.

Mata has been on for two minutes and he's already the best player on the pitch.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

1-0 for Fenerbache.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fenerbahce :mark:


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Luiz gonna Luiz jesus chrst, should be a red, compare that to Girouds.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Don't worry about it, David. Football is a beautiful game and all that bollocks. You'll say sorry so no worries.

What a fucking cunt.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Luiz really pulls out some awful, awful tackles at times. I don't think I could have had many complaints if he'd been off for that.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

On what planet is that a penalty???


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Those are the type's of penalties I've seen given on FIFA 13


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao :lmao what an awful decision.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That's three bullshit penalties against us in this competition.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

oh wow


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Torres :lmao :lmao :lmao
Oscar :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Torres :kenny

Oscar. :kenny :kenny


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:torres :lol :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Torres couldn't do anything about that. Oscar on the otherhand...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Poor decision from the ref, never a penalty.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Scher is a terrible defender.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

lmao


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

How the hell have Chelsea only got 1 goal here??


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Amazing Save/poor from Terry.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Arsenal need to buy Sommer, he was impressive against Spurs and has been impressive tonight.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

the cunt has scored


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LUIZ


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

:terry


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao What even is this game?

Keeper :lol


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Should of been sent off just like Suarez, scores on the last touch of the game just like Suarez :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fucking cunt should have been sent off.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Good free kick from Luiz, but the keeper should have saved it.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

nvm we'll buy VALDES :wenger


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd love to see a GPS reading from Ramires after a match. Guy's got FIFA level stamina.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That's another European final then. Hopefully against MRLSH.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That was really a FIFA 13 penalty decision lol. Ridiculous. 1-1 was a good result, Luiz closing it in the first match is better though.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Just saw the Luiz incident, no way is that a red card. Good decision by ref


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Wouldnt have been shocked to see the ref to give that a red, looked horrible on replays

however that thing by DAVE was NEVER a penalty though

Luckily our dark knight luiz saved the day!

Also Mr Silent Alarm, dont you dare criticise the character of David luiz. The man is like the jesus of football.

He doesnt give apologies. He gives forgiveness before the other guy even apologises

If i wanted to see a cunt hitting a potentially career ending tackle, id watch the best of Paul Scholes


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Yet another abysmal showing from officials in a major European match. Never ever ever ever ever a penalty and Luiz shouldn't have been on the pitch.*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










This is a fucking clear red card. :lol


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










This gif is ace :lol


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Well the goal Fenerbaçe scored was by an unexistant corner kick, but I guess that's that. What happens happens.

We did deserve the loss though, we were lucky with those three post/crossbar shots, and didn't do much in the game.

I fully expect us to turn the tables home though, hopefully with Luisão back from his injury and Lima back to the starting 11.

Fenerbaçe has also 2 certain starting 11 player suspensions due to yellow cards, and Meireles' injury did not look pretty, so he might be out for a while.*


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Abk™ said:


> Spot on man!
> 
> I think that factor played a major role in both of the games. At least Barca are used to putting away top sides over the years. Madrid on the other hand struggle against top sides outside of Spain. Before Jose arrived, they were knocked out in like 5 consecutive Champs League Round of 16s.


I made this argument a while back in the Gomez vs Ronaldo scoring debate, but this season in league competition Barcelona have a better scoring average than Bayern Munich as a team. La Liga is clearly an easier league to score goals in and it's clear to me that Messi and Ronaldo, as amazing as they are, would not get as many goals as they do in a league like Bundesliga.


----------



## Vader

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Didn't Messi put 5 or 6 past Leverkusen the other year? I'm sure there's stats to back up both sides.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Champions League this season:

Bayern Munich have scored 26 goals in 10 games. 
Barcelona have scored 18 goals in 10 games. 

Yet in league competition Barcelona have been more prolific. The fact that people really think Gomez wouldn't be up there with Messi and Ronaldo in the goalscoring ranks in La Liga amuses me, he's been dropped this season, had to come in here and there as second fiddle and is still averaging a goal per game on his return in the last ten games or so.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Cheapest fucking penalty I've ever seen, fucking refs. Thank god for Luiz


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Henry Hill said:


> Champions League this season:
> 
> Bayern Munich have scored 26 goals in 10 games.
> Barcelona have scored 18 goals in 10 games.
> 
> Yet in league competition Barcelona have been more prolific. The fact that people really think Gomez wouldn't be up there with Messi and Ronaldo in the goalscoring ranks in La Liga amuses me, he's been dropped this season, had to come in here and there as second fiddle and is still averaging a goal per game on his return in the last ten games or so.


Barca have 99 goals for from 32 games. Bayern have 89 from 30 games. The way they've been playing lately they could eclipse Barca's tally on the run home.

Why so jelly of the Spanish league?


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm still not 100% convinced it will be an all-German final, I think Bayern are through but I still think Real Madrid have a chance against Dortmund, especially if they get off to a quick start. If Dortmund score in the first half then I think Madrid is done.

For the Europa League, Chelsea are pretty much in the final, they deserved to beat Basel but both teams missed some good chances. The other game wasn't that great, Fenerbahce play such an ugly style (direct, rely on set pieces, physical) and Benfica simply didn't show up. Fenerbahce I think deserved to win but this tie is still wide open as Benfica are *very* strong at home


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd prefer Chelsea to play Fenerbahce in the final


----------



## asdf0501

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*






"like Robin Hood" :lmao

What a legend.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I reckon God would be a bit like Jurgen Klopp.

What a man he is.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hopefully he stays at dortmund until fergie retires.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

And after.


----------



## RockCold

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If Wenger did leave, I would LOVE for to take over. He would suit us so well.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> Hopefully he stays at dortmund until fergie retires.


:hmm:







Joel said:


> And after.


That. 

What a character. Real shame that this Dortmund team is gonna get torn apart in the next few years. No doubt guys like Hummels, Reus and likely Lewandowski will be snapped up for huge sums.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> What a character. Real shame that this Dortmund team is gonna get torn apart in the next few years. No doubt guys like Hummels, Reus and likely Lewandowski will be snapped up for huge sums.


People keep saying that, but a lot of these players are tied down with long term contract. Reus still as 4 years left on his contract for example. And anyway, why would Reus leave BVB? Unless Barcelona, Bayern or even Real go in for him, he's taking a step down imo. Same goes for Gundogan.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Why does anyone do anything in football? 

Money.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Barca have 99 goals for from 32 games. Bayern have 89 from 30 games. The way they've been playing lately they could eclipse Barca's tally on the run home.
> 
> Why so jelly of the Spanish league?


Not such a great mathematician are you?

Barca have a higher scoring average (maybe look up what that means) than Bayern despite playing at a significantly lower level throughout the season. 

Bundesliga is obviously a much harder league to score in. When a team like Bayern playing as they are aren't averaging 3 goals a game you know it's tough.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Henry Hill, are you gay with Gomez?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

im gay for hendo


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:hendo

Beard*ed it:* mghendowithabeard


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

i mean bearded hendo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Alex is gay for nearly everyone but especially Giroud.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



JOAL.com said:


> im gay for hendo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Sleeper said:


> Henry Hill, are you gay with Gomez?


cha cha


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:vince3


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










Coming to Madrid's home to finish the job


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gotze would fit in well with one direction.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

dont know why they're all going. they only need lew


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



BANKSY said:


> Gotze would fit in well with one direction.


Is he a cunt also? :cashley


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Those knots in their ties. :jones

^ He is high maintenance.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










Just happened to get the cover of the GQ they're on in the picture.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

gonna jerk it (twice) to the tears of madrid players if they go out tomorrow.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*I still have faith in Madrid.

But not going to lie, I'll :mark: for Lewandowski*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-and-you-can-have-sex-with-my-girlfriend.html

I'm here for the gangbang.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-and-you-can-have-sex-with-my-girlfriend.html
> 
> I'm here for the gangbang.


*What the hell :lmao*


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Her name is Fanny? I'm in. :balo2


----------



## #Mark

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao Mario


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

like 99% of mario stories, it isn't real


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

http://www.thefalsenine.co.uk/2013/04/29/itv-preview-real-madrid-v-borussia-dortmund/

You can watch on mute now.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



haribo said:


> http://www.thefalsenine.co.uk/2013/04/29/itv-preview-real-madrid-v-borussia-dortmund/
> 
> You can watch on mute now.


:lmao Brilliant!! :lmao


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



> Chiles: “Yes, and speaking of attack Gareth, this… Lewandowski. Where did he appear from? Four goals against Real Madrid in a Champions League semi final, it’s the stuff of dreams isn’t it? The world’s going to sit up and take notice now, surely?”
> 
> [Excitement and pride flickers over Southgate's face as he shuffles his pre-research print outs between his hands]
> 
> Southgate: “It’s a strange one Adrian, because he was apparently declared dead in 2002, with many people believing him to be a 63 year old Ukrainian man who masterminded the famous Dynamo Kiev…”


:lmao


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

OMG :lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh Lord, I dearly hope Dortmund don't choke tonight. Time to break part of the German jinx; the jinx will be entirely broken tomorrow and if we see two Germans in the Final, it doesn't matter who chokes harder. It's still Germany winning. It would be good for a change and all the wanking over Barca and Real will pause for a while.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Real madrid to win 3-2 but Dortmund to go through


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*I'll just watch and enjoy the game, it's over since the first leg but who knows it's football.






*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I can see Madrid scoring 4 goals. Dortmund will score too because they have great players on the counter. It'll either be 4-2, or 3-1. Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if it was 4-1 and went to penalties.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

i'll be amazed if madrid even get close.

dortmund will be up for it massively. klopp is a magician at motivating. he'll say they're in danger. fully expect an early dortmund goal honestly.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Razor King said:


> I can see Madrid scoring 4 goals. Dortmund will score too because they have great players on the counter. It'll either be 4-2, or 3-1. Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if it was 4-1 and went to penalties.


Well you know who's the favorite there


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It would take the choke job of all choke jobs from Dortmund to let Madrid through. 

Dortmund have came out on top in the 3 times they've played them this year. Dortmund know how to play against Madrid (and have already played in the Bernabeu) and will come out with fire.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund will go through tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Madrid getting two early goals would make it more intresting and the same goes for barca.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund are scoring. No doubt! Game over.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Definitely can't wait for tonight's game. I think tonight's game is certainly more interesting than tomorrows. An early Real Madrid goal would be brilliant. I want Dortmund to go through of course but I just want to see some entertainment.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Real may well win tonight, but that's doubtful. 2-1 to Madrid wouldn't shock me, but I think Dortmund will grab a draw anyways.


----------



## $id

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ronaldo scoring 4 goals tonight and one for ozil....

not gonna happen.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If Dortmund are 2-0 down by half time, it'll be very tough for them. They have to ensure that they see the first half with a score draw or a nil-nil.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think if Madrid can get an early goal tonight they have a good chance of going through.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

essien starting in defence

dortmund are scoring.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL at these Madrid *******. 

Lewandowski is THE LEGIT GOAT. 

We Polish now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I fear for you if Madrid win EGame. Just promise to stay on here and post so we know you haven't suicide.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> I fear for you if Madrid win EGame. Just promise to stay on here and post so we know you haven't suicide.


Don't need to worry brah. 










We Polish now.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I see a Madrid win tonight regardless of whether they qualify or not. I hope they qualify though. Going to be hard to keep a clean sheet against a Dortmund side when your primary aim is attack, attack, attack. Madrid need to find the balance somewhere because Dortmund are as good as Madrid on the counter and will pounce on any slight mistake.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Inb4 3-0







*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lmao @ Madrid and their shitty collage.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Need Three goals?


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LMAO HIGUAIN 

DO YOU EVEN POTATO ******?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*HOW DIDN'T YOU PUT THAT IN HIGUAIN*


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gonzalol Higuain.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

A save from Weidenfeller harder than it seemed


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Regardless of that miss, Madrid starting off strong (Y)*


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gotze pulling a hamstring so he doesn't have to face Bayern in the final...


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL HIGUAIN THE FULL POTATO


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

How didn't either of them score there? Gotze off already though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski and Ronaldo with almost identical chances. Both straight at the keeper.

LOL OZIL.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOLZIL


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao could have been 3 or 4 up by now


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

GOTZE OFF, CONSPIRACY.
Oh Mezut :lol


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 

OZIL YOU FUCKING POS. EAT SHIT.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Madrid could have had 3 already.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LMAO Ozil.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

WHAT THE FUCK IS REAL DOING?

They need to win with 3 goals and they keep wasting these opportunities. FUCK.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ozil :lol


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Cannot miss chances like that. Should be 2-0 Madrid.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Jesus christ Madrid, could've been 2 up already.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund living dangerously, for sure.


----------



## kingfunkel

Wow a 2x milk cup winner telling Ozil how to finish


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski would have scored a hattrick by now if he got the number of chances Real did.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It looks like there is going to be goals in this game.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Di Maria needs to stop doing those solo-runs, they're not going anywhere *


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Great game so far.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Go fuck yourself Coentrao you piece of shit.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Really nasty hit there, damn.*


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It's 4-4-2 for Borussia since Goetze left, even though they are struggling to keep midfield tight and to be backed by defense


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*This isn't going anywhere like this, Madrid.*


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Di Maria either gives the ball away trying to beat six players or fucks up a simple pass. fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is over. Real have had the chances but blown them all. At best, we might get a 2-0 but we ain't going anywhere anymore.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Choke2Death said:


> This is over. Real have had the chances but blown them all. At best, we might get a 2-0 but we ain't going anywhere anymore.


*Don't lose hope, brother. *


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Di Maria is so shit lol. 

Trying way too hard.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

lol how many offsides.

Is there a bigger cunt in football then Ramos?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Just hasn't been Madrid's night so far.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If they don't score before the break, they will not make it to the final.

enaldo


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Only way to stop Ronaldo when he sets off like that.*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Penaldo's free kick just summarized Madrid's night. 

LOL


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

poor man's gareth bale

enaldo


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Grobby is awful.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Groskreutz or whatever his name is is shit.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*That free-kick.







*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Shit game altogether tbh, should have watched the snooker.

The game needs some bravery like villa :benteke


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Turned on the TV just before halftime of a Champions League semi final and the first face I saw was Howard Fucking Webb.

I LOL'd :webb

LOL Ozil too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Come back to United, Ronnie. That Madrid thing isn't working out.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski should have finished the tie there.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

How the fuck did DA GOAT LEWA MISS?


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

So close, Lewa. enaldo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh my, I thought that was a sure goal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

GOAT my ass :torres


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandhighandwideski

Lewandoffthebarski


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

are u fucking serious holy shit


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Not a performance from a Jose team that cares, dortmund have been great over two legs but i expetced more from Jose maybe he just doesn't give a shit anymore.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

dat dere German defending. 

sexy as fuck. 

When will it be our turn?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Would love Bender or Gundogan, more than lewa.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> I love Benders


And you call me gay.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Do you even right foot, Di Maria?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bender is mentioned and alex pops up :ksi1


Ramos is a giant cunt.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Red card for Xabi Alonso. 

Lol dumb bearded fuck. Worthless cunt.

GUNDOGAN WTFFFFFF


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DAMMIT DIEGO LOPEZ.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not a performance from a Jose team that cares, dortmund have been great over two legs but i expetced more from Jose maybe he just doesn't give a shit anymore.


Guessing even he sees the tie as done and since probably doesn't see himself as the boss next season so just running the season out 

What a save from Lopez


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Brilliant save from Lopez.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

WHAT A SAVE :mark:

:wilkins


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

How the hell is this still 0-0?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That was close. We've been really lucky on the defense.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

C'mon Webb . Don't you remember what Madrid did to your team mates in the last 16.

Madrid turned on the all out attack and are struggling to win the ball back now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



BANKSY said:


> C'mon Webb . Don't you remember what Madrid did to your team mates in the last 16.


:fergie2


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What the hell is this Groskreutz guy doing on the pitch? 


HE FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Di maria fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

jesus moureen's standards have slipped massively this season.

lazy, unfit, careless. completely lost the team.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Why isn't Gotze playing?


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Modric is the only Madrid player who looks like he gives a shit out there.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ronaldo, Ozil, Di Maria and Higuain - A show of WOATing like never before.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Sleeper said:


> Henry Hill, are you gay with Gomez?


If he comes to Turin, I might be.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I don't wanna jinx it but atleast we're gauranteed goals between barca/bayern.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund have been perfect defensively. What a team.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Bryan D. said:


> Why isn't Gotze playing?


Dropped for being a traitor.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dropped for the terrible magazine cover.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Klopp should drop him from the final for being a traitor.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Bryan D. said:


> Why isn't Gotze playing?


He was executed by Klopp himself at dawn. Turned out not only was he a traitor, but he was a WITCH.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ronaldo the WOAT.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LMAO what is Ronaldo doing? 

Looks like a player who doesn't give a fuck about Real Madrid anymore.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewandowski is WOATING hard here.

Benteke>>Lewa


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> LMAO what is Ronaldo doing?
> 
> *Looks like a player who doesn't give a fuck about Real Madrid anymore.*


:mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> LMAO what is Ronaldo doing?
> 
> Looks like a player who doesn't give a fuck about Real Madrid anymore.


:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Nevermind


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:webb


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Awful finishing tonight.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Silent Alarm said:


> :mark:





Irish Jet said:


> :fergie


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ronaldo 
CR7 
Kaka 
Robben 
Sneijder
Ramos 
Cassano 
Cannavaro 
Higuain
Van Nistelrooy
Benzema 
Huntelaar 
Alonso
Carvalho 
Ozil

Just some of the world class players Madrid have signed since they last won the Champions League. This is what happens when your club hierarchy play fantasy football instead of building chemistry amongst compatible team-mates.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

COMEBACK!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao keeper


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

HELLO, HELLO....HERE WE GO :mark:


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The big finish is on!!!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh look, here they go.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

You should be allowed kick the shit out of any keeper who tries that shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

about 50mins to late for the goal.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ITV with the R Kelly lines in the middle of a semi-final.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*















DAT Clive


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Lewa off to finalise the United deal :fergie


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Don't fuck this up Dortmund.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Why the fuck didn't madrid do this 20mins ago but that's usually the case


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> Lewa off to finalise the United deal :fergie


Webb playing the Middle man?

RAMOS FUCK NO WAY


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Oh shiiiiiiiit :lol


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck Off Ramos


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Dortmund are going to bottle it :lmao.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

GAME ON!


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is a fucking disaster.


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

OH MY FUCK! Surely not?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I was watching QI.

Wait. What?


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao gonna be a crazy last few minutes


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

CHOKE

CHOKE YOU FUCKING CUNTS


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

SHIT JUST GOT REALLLL


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This will just make Dortmund's victory all the more sweet.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Iker trying to be relevant Terry style.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

To much time is going past...


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Santana we meet again.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gonna be some time added on, jose time :fergie


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Imagine if Dortmund lost with the final kick :lmao Just like how they got into the Semis :klopp


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well this is fucking awful.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Tbh, I think Bayern would rather play Madrid.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Imagine if Dortmund lost with the final kick :lmao Just like how they got into the Semis :klopp


Look bender off aswell to finalise united deal :fergie


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

5 minutes? FUCK!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> Look bender off aswell to finalise united deal :fergie


Webb Gonna sign that New deal too :webb


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ACTION MAN TIME!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well done Dortmund great last 10-15mins to the game.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Madrid just fucked up. Scored the goals too damn late


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ha Ha try again next year you cunts.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Over to you Messi :leo


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!! FUCK YES!!!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck this shit.

But it's all Real's fault. Didn't start using their chances until the last 10 minutes.


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca to win 3-0 tommorow then :robben2


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

IT IS DONE!!!!!!! enaldo :jose


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Aww, unlucky Madrid.

You absolute pack of cunts.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

hahahahahahahahahahahaha

get some more bank loans you dirty thundercunt fuckbags.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well if tomorrow's match is just as dramatic then we're very lucky people


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck :jose


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I know Barça wont make it to Wembley, but I'm just glad Madrid didn't get there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Jose off to phone roman.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Even Mourinho can't win Madrid the CL.

DOOMED.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Jeez, Dortmund panicked a bit there. But they're through. :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*FUCK YOU REAL MADRID 
CRY
CRY 
CRY
WORTHLESS CUNTS*

GUESS THAT'S THE END OF MOUDRID ERA....OH WAIT THAT ERA NEVER TOOK OFF DID IT? 

FUCK YOU


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That'll be ten more attack minded signings in the summer then...


----------



## just1988

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*What a game, got exactly what we needed from it. A strong Madird performance, pushing Dortmund to the limit with the underdogs managing to hold on and get through. Great drama, great sports entertainment.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Henry Hill said:


> That'll be ten more attack minded signings in the summer then...












Wait for it.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

They're only underdogs in the media. Anyone watching Dortmund these past few seasons knows they are perfectly capable of winning this tournament.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Its not all lost Madrid can still fight for La Liga HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Marco Reus crying at the end of the game. :clap Great player. Great team. They deserve!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Wait for it.


enaldo enaldo


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Undefeated Champions League campaigns:

93: Marseille
94: Milan
95: Ajax
06: Barcelona
08: Man Utd 
13: Dortmund?


----------



## Curry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Henry Hill said:


> Undefeated Champions League campaigns:
> 
> 93: Marseille
> 94: Milan
> 95: Ajax
> 06: Barcelona
> 08: Man Utd
> *13: Dortmund?*


Didn't they just lose 2-0? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hummels what a classy bastard, dortmund full of them.

United unbeaten in 08 :fergie, what a season that was.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Feel bad for Ozil, but..


:lmao


Cruel, Dortmund. Cruel.

At least we won't be giving Barcelona any hope tomorrow. :robben

About the game:
Grosskreuts was so bad. Selling Perisic and keeping him was a horrible move by Klopp.
<3 Reus & Lewandowski.
MOTM was Hummels.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Jose fuming at webb :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm supposing that Gotze is not playing the final against Bayern, right? :gotze


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Jose sticking it to that bald bastard :webb

LOL at Gabriel Clarke answering the question for Jose himself


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



I Curry I said:


> Didn't they just lose 2-0? Or am I missing something?


You're right, I've lost it. It's the emotion. 

And yeah United in 08, most dangerous team on the planet.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The reporter was on the verge of breaking a big story but ITV have to cut away for the fucking news.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

He is so off to chelsea.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Benzema should've really started for this one. He was a bigger difference maker in 10 minutes than Özil, Higuain and Ronaldo were combined. Really gutted that this one opportunity flew by too. It seems like a recurring theme with Real. First we were stuck in the quarter finals and got eliminated there almost yearly, now it's been semi finals for 3 years. When will it be the finals?!?! (with a win that is!)



I Curry I said:


> Didn't they just lose 2-0? Or am I missing something?


lmao.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Thank you Madrid, we could make it but sadly the come back was too late.

Ronaldo was off today, Ozil as always fail in a big matches and Higauin needs to get out.

Congrats for the german team.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Yep, definitely Chelsea.

Feck it, we got the better of him once. We can do it again.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

First final since 2004 where I don't mind who wins. Will be able to relax.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Henry Hill said:


> First final since 2004 where I don't mind who wins. Will be able to relax.


Same here. Both teams play good football and don't have cunty managers or cunty players.

It'll be strangely pleasant.


----------



## Murph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

German football > all

Hope Dortmund win, deserve it as a club.


----------



## just1988

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Mourinho to Chelsea and to sign Lewandowski, would be utterly soul destroying seeing him and RVP @ United together!*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What if Barcelona beats Bayern 5-0 and goes to the final? :messi


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck Bayern. Go Dortmund.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hopefully Bayern squash them.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

YES!!! Relieved & happy 

Poor performance overall. Made some poor decisions when in posession, but Hummels was GOAT. MOTM by far, what a guy!!


----------



## Murph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



just1988 said:


> *Mourinho to Chelsea and to sign Lewandowski, would be utterly soul destroying seeing him and RVP @ United together!*


Such a shame that teams like Chelsea & Man City, average sized clubs, will come in with their owner's hundreds of millions and rip the soul out of proper clubs like Borussia Dortmund in the summer transfer window. 

KILLS ME INSIDE

enaldo


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Jose is definetly going out this summer, honestly i don't care anymore.


So depressed right now.*


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'll be rooting for Bayern on this one. Not just because I always root against the team that eliminated my favorite, but because Bayern deserve it. Third final in the past few years and when you outclass Barcelona the way they have, you truly deserve it. Another thing that keeps repeating itself if Bayern win this year: whoever eliminates Barcelona ends up lifting the trophy.



Henry Hill said:


> First final since 2004 where I don't mind who wins. Will be able to relax.


Due to indifference to both, I guess? (2004 final, not this year)


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



I Curry I said:


> Didn't they just lose 2-0? Or am I missing something?


:lmao

Ronaldo was dog shit.

Very smart play from Bender. He killed more time then was added on. It's gamesmanship, but it had to be done. Well done Dortmund.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Tri Annual Madrid cleanout is upon us once again.

Xabi please


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Tri Annual Madrid cleanout is upon us once again.
> 
> *Xabi please*


Fuck the new stadium or buying a new CB, this first :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DwayneAustin said:


> Fuck the new stadium or buying a new CB, this first :mark:


We'll have dibs on Ronaldo then, chelsea your pick.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The Real Madrid draft commences.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I wonder if Ronaldo regrets leaving United? With us he won a Champions League and a Ballon D'Or plus multiple leagues. He's won one league title and one domestic cup with Madrid, while we've won 2 league titles and one domestic cup without him.






Just come back!


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

You don't have the money for him.

Give it up already.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Mourinho is such a cunt. Looks like he is going back to Chelsea, hopefully that kills any talk of him coming to us. I wouldn't want him near the place.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Silent Alarm said:


> I wonder if Ronaldo regrets leaving United? With us he won a Champions League and a Ballon D'Or plus multiple leagues. He's won one league title and one domestic cup with Madrid, while we've won 2 league titles and one domestic cup without him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just come back!


But but we've been on the decline without him :fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

A Mourinho quote from the press conference



> "In England the fans love me..the media love me...some clubs love me...one in particular"


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Alonso was completely outclassed over the two legs, over run and the tactics on him were fantastic. 

Klopp is brilliant, as are his side. Tactically much better than Mourinho over the two legs. It would be perfect if they won it.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern don't deserve shit.

Chelsea & Inter were deserved winners.

lol'd at Bayern not being cuntish, they're awful, horrible attitude throughout the entire club. Hope Dortmund batter them.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Choke2Death said:


> I'll be rooting for Bayern on this one. Not just because I always root against the team that eliminated my favorite, but because Bayern deserve it. Third final in the past few years and when you outclass Barcelona the way they have, you truly deserve it. Another thing that keeps repeating itself if Bayern win this year: whoever eliminates Barcelona ends up lifting the trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to indifference to both, I guess? (2004 final, not this year)


Eh yeah, neither Porto nor Monaco did much for me with their style of play. And Mourinho no-selling it near the end was pretty pathetic. He had this look on this face like "I'm off to bigger and better things now" and I was like wake up, what's bigger and better than winning the champions league? Funny how his two triumphs in the tournament have come completely against the odds.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Chelsea more deserved than Bayern? lol ok





Henry Hill said:


> Undefeated Champions League campaigns:
> 
> 93: Marseille
> 94: Milan
> 95: Ajax
> 99: Man Utd
> 06: Barcelona
> 08: Man Utd



:fergie



WWE_TNA said:


> We'll have dibs on Ronaldo then, chelsea your pick.


They picked Mourinho.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We were more deserved than Bayern because we actually took the trophy. 

GTFO here now, haribo.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

If Mourinho was incoming surely he would have done something about Frank's contract by now? Or maybe that is for his arrival to make it an even bigger 'feel good' moment.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Mourinho to Chelsea, Ronaldo to United, Xabi to Liverpool? What is this, a time machine?

Mourinho is sadly a done deal it seems. Ronaldo wont be going anywhere, though.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Silent Alarm said:


> I wonder if Ronaldo regrets leaving United? With us he won a Champions League and a Ballon D'Or plus multiple leagues. He's won one league title and one domestic cup with Madrid, while we've won 2 league titles and one domestic cup without him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just come back!




Can you blame him?

The GOAT is on Spain :messi:messi


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Mourinho must like P Diddy, because:


----------



## Spanish Lariato

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

God, what a beautiful game! Mourinho was flawless today. Madrid was attacking since minute one and the target was to score in the first twenty minutes. He is not to blame when the players miss so much occasions. This match showed why Higuain can't continue, he is not a big game striker. 
Ronaldo wasn't clear yet, it's a pity because if he had been at the top of his game he most surely would win the Ballon D'Or. Also Diego Lopez was superb with that top notch save. Xabi Alonso showed that he is getting old and he only can compete with slow teams like Barça. Gundogan would be the best replacement in my opinion. Although I sometimes criticize's Ramos childish actions he truly feels his colors and left it all in the pitch. 
At least we left this competition with struggle. For this moment on I will support Borussia in the cponquest of the Champions League.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> We were more deserved than Bayern because we actually took the trophy.
> 
> GTFO here now, haribo.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Sunday :sad:


----------



## nazzac

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

After Ozil and Ronaldo missed their chances in the first 20 minutes, I accepted that it's over. Then the two goals opened my huge disappointment again. So close. Higuaín was horrible and Kaka almost changed the game, overall Dortmund deserved to win this, no doubt. But the fact that it was almost there and all the adrenaline, the atmosphere at the Bernabeu after Ramos scored looked fucking crazy. Congrats to Klopp and Dortmund, they did a tremendous job in building and organizing this team. And with all my disappointment right now, at least Jose is coming back next season.

Bayern are taking it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Look at that traitor in the middle.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The big man :webb looked stacked as ever tonight.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Schieber (farthest left) really looks brain damaged :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

They got those shirts made quick. :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Money received from Goetze transfer
Money received from Lewa transfer
Put them t-shirts on sale

Enough money to rebuild the squad over the summer, might even have enough to make a run at Ronaldo :fergie


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ancelotti better not go to Madrid. I don't want to continue wanting them to have success.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I can't see him not being the next Madrid manager.


----------



## Spanish Lariato

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ancelotti is crap. :klopp for new manager, and if he brings Gundogan with him, better.


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Man i really do hope Dortmund wil the CL. 

Fuck Bayern and the beating that they will give us tomorrow.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Like a lot of people, I've had Bayern down to win since the group phase and there hasn't been much to change my mind on that. However, I really wouldn't begrudge Barca pulling it off tomorrow with Messi netting 2/3 more goals. It really would be something.



Silent Alarm said:


> You should be allowed kick the shit out of any keeper who tries that shit.


Yeah. It's something he does fairly regularly and it always bewilders me.

It has very little, if any, effect on momentum and only manages to waste a maximum of 5 seconds, which will be added on as part of the goal celebration stoppages anyway.

For his trouble he gets to: experience life as a Swansea ballboy, fire up the opposition further still and pick up a yellow card, which stops him wasting 15-20 seconds on every goal kick.

Fantastic keeper, though. Wonderful head of hair.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Intense last 10 minutes. Picked Dortmund all the way back from the group stages now they in the final!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I thought Dortmund were gonna screw it up, that was way too close for comfort. So pleased to see them in the final, especially as I've seen a few people giving them no chance for some reason. I guess their previous history/team value distorts how good they really are. Rooting for them to win! Really entertaining team and Klopp is such a likeable guy.

Also, it looks like a lot of people were watching completely different games. Yahoo sport value Ronaldo's performance as a 7, yet I (and many others) can't think of a decent moment for him in the entire game - one of his poorest games all season. Benzema only managed 7 which is surprising seeing as he scored and assisted a goal. Noticed a number of people say Ozil was shit aswell, yet Yahoo value his performance as an 8.


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ozil was okay early but faded after he missed that golden opportunity in the first half. Ronaldo, Alonso and Di Maria were all terrible. Modric was Madrid's best by far. Lopez did his job too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Spanish Lariato said:


> Ancelotti is crap


Carlo is fucking boss.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hope Dortmund win the Cl now.



Spanish Lariato said:


> Ancelotti is crap.


lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










:lol


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Bayern don't deserve shit.
> 
> Chelsea & Inter were deserved winners.
> 
> lol'd at Bayern not being cuntish, they're awful, horrible attitude throughout the entire club. Hope Dortmund batter them.


Lol. I don't like Uli Hoeness, but you'd be hard-pressed to find a club as professionally run as us.

I don't know if we'll win the Champions League. But boy am I gonna rub it in the faces of folk like you if we actually do.



Joel said:


> We were more deserved than Bayern because we actually took the trophy.
> 
> GTFO here now, haribo.


This is such a ridiculous strain of logic. No, you do not automatically deserve the win more because you won it. That doesn't even make sense. Not to mention, the winner was only decided by the skin of their teeth.

Ronaldo deserved the Ballon D'Or last year. Messi got it. He didn't deserve it more than Cristiano.

We were clearly the better team throughout the UCL campaign last season and we also the better team in the final.

Your victory was the biggest run of luck I've probably seen in football in a very long time.

Having said that, I've made my peace with that loss. Drogba's performance was immense. He carried you to the title and in the end you did _deserve_ it. And it's fine. If that loss hadn't occurred, I don't think we'd have invested so much into this new squad. We wouldn't have paid the transfer for Javi Martinez and we probably wouldn't have signed Mandzukic either.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Glad to see Madrid lose and watching Barca get their asses handed to them at today's semi final will be great too.


----------



## BVB4life

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Were fucking their whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Tickets sorted front row can't wait! Fuck Bayern they can't beat us so they will buy us fuck them and Pep.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Silent Alarm said:


> :lol


:lmao

TRIFFIC


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> We were more deserved than Bayern because we actually took the trophy.


The whole "we deserved this, we deserved that" argument is so hilariously frivolous but if you had to present a case, Joel's (and Chelsea's) wins out everytime. They won the match. They beat Munich fair and square according to the objective rules of deciding the winner of a football match. They were successful at every single juncture throughout the tournament. How could they not deserve it? Fortunate? Yes. Defensive? Yes, but so what? Did some of their opponents almost beat them? Yes, but close does not get you the proverbial cigar.

To the victor go the spoils.

INB4 _"Why don't you get the fuck out of here before I shove your quotation book up your fat fucking ass."_



Hohenheim of Light said:


> This is such a ridiculous strain of logic. No, you do not automatically deserve the win more because you won it. That doesn't even make sense. We were clearly the better team throughout the UCL campaign last season and we also the better team in the final.
> 
> Your victory was the biggest run of luck I've probably seen in football in a very long time.
> Not to mention, the winner was only decided by the skin of their teeth.


If it's any comfort, _Bayern were close._ They were as close to deserving it as you can be without winning. 49% deserving. 



> Ronaldo deserved the Ballon D'Or last year. Messi got it. He didn't deserve it more than Cristiano.


That's entirely subjective, as are the votes, so is of absolutely no value as a comparison.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well, Madrid will *finally* have a manager who isn't a self-obnoxious and arrogant person and understands football management without the shenanigans. I think Ancelotti is the right type of manager for Madrid. Plus, he will also soften the brutality between Madrid and Barca. Moutinho has made that rivalry pretty dirty, when it was just supposed to be a clash between two of the best.

Dortmund tried hard to choke, but Madrid didn't allow them to choke. Am I glad to see the back of Madrid! Dortmund deserve it.

On tonight's game, I can see Barca taking it to Bayern, but will it be enough? I still think it will be very close like last night. I have no favorites here, but as a fan--I'd love to see Barca/Dortmund as we've witnessed Bayern/Dortmund many times.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> This is such a ridiculous strain of logic. No, you do not automatically deserve the win more because you won it. That doesn't even make sense. Not to mention, the winner was only decided by the skin of their teeth.


Not really. The winner was only decided by the skin of their teeth, because you blew chance after chance.

We do automatically deserve it more, as we did not cheat to win it. We didn't get any dodgey decision to win it. The best team we were not. The most deserved team we most certainly were as we went out there and proved it.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Ronaldo deserved the Ballon D'Or last year. Messi got it. He didn't deserve it more than Cristiano.


Completely different situation. The direction of the European Cup was in the hands of Chelsea and Bayern Munich. No one elses. We both fought for that trophy. The direction of the Ballon D'Or was neither in the hands of Messi nor Ronaldo. No matter how hard they played, at the end of the day, it was a case of a third party who would decide where the award went.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> We were clearly the better team throughout the UCL campaign last season and we also the better team in the final.


Why were you? Because you hammered jobbers like Basel and Marseille, you were better? You had a far easier run to the final than ourselves. We came to the final smelling like smoke. Walked in your stadium, battered and suspended. Still won fiar and square. Yet oh no, you deserve it more.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Your victory was the biggest run of luck I've probably seen in football in a very long time.


Luck is when decisions always go for you. Instead of calling us lucky, we should really wonder what the Napoli, Barca and Bayern attackers were thinking when they were blowing chance after chance. I prefer to say the opposition weren't calm enough to take their chances.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Razor King said:


> Well, Madrid will *finally* have a manager who isn't a self-obnoxious and arrogant person and understands football management without the shenanigans. I think Ancelotti is the right type of manager for Madrid. Plus, he will also soften the brutality between Madrid and Barca. Moutinho has made that rivalry pretty dirty, when it was just supposed to be a clash between two of the best.
> 
> Dortmund tried hard to choke, but Madrid didn't allow them to choke. Am I glad to see the back of Madrid! Dortmund deserve it.
> 
> On tonight's game, I can see Barca taking it to Bayern, but will it be enough? I still think it will be very close like last night. I have no favorites here, but as a fan--I'd love to see Barca/Dortmund as we've witnessed Bayern/Dortmund many times.


missed the second leg due to watching IM3, so glad Dortmund held on, I can't stand Madrid at ALL (maybe thats the atletico fan in me lol).

ok i admit i detest Jose, but come on now, you telling me the el classico is supposed to be a clash of two of the best?
There are so many political reasons behind the clash, look how far a part they are geographically from one another, it really is a social/political thing.
People could say Franco made it dirty lol.
I admit Jose did nothing to calm or alleviate the brewing bad blood, but let's not forget when players like GP were singing anti spanish songs after they won the copa del rey apparently.

I don't think Jose has any class, and lets just say i didn't disagree with the enemy of football quote LOL.
But the real/barca rivarly runs deep, far deeper than sporting reasons.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Yup you get what you deserve, unless bad referee decisions screw you out of the tournament like they have done so often with England over the years. :terry1

Based on the games Chelsea deserved to win the CL. The only case against them deserving to win is their overall evil-ness. :cashley


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona to go through tonight.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Irish Jet said:


> Barcelona to go through tonight.


Really? How do you see that happening?

I think Bayern will be too strong, they've been the best team in Europe this season. Barca will win, but it'll be close. 2-1 I reckon.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Chelsea wom the Final on penalties, so by definition, luck was involved in their win. And then when you consider the two penalty misses from Messi and Robben to get into that situation, there's no doubting that they rode their luck. Most Cup runs have elements of luck in them really, but Chelsea had a lot of luck on their run to winning the CL. The fact they could only finish 6th in the league that season is a testament to that. And let's not even begin to talk about the ugliness of their football or I'll be here all night. But on the topic, there's no doubt about it, it was a lucky run, and anyone that says otherwise either doesn't properly understand the concept of luck, or doesn't understand football.


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Really? How do you see that happening?
> 
> I think Bayern will be too strong, they've been the best team in Europe this season. Barca will win, but it'll be close. 2-1 I reckon.


Barca wins 4-0 is unlikely 2 happen but anything can happen even Bayern player can get sent off, I can see that happening but Bayern 2 good, all-german final 50-50 now, I'll watch Barca-Bayern tonight cheering on Barca 2 do the unthinkable, Real Madrid should've won easy 4-0 especially first 15mins 3-0 up Higuain, Ronaldo & Ozil but knew Dortmond wins at end, really wanted el clasico final that was my dream in wembley but not gonna happen


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I have a strange feeling that Messi is going to be in full GOAT mode tonight. I wouldn't rule out the possibility of GOAT Messi inspiring Barca. Dortmund nearly choked last night. So, you never know...


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



IncapableNinja said:


> The whole "we deserved this, we deserved that" argument is so hilariously frivolous but if you had to present a case, Joel's (and Chelsea's) wins out everytime. They won the match. They beat Munich fair and square according to the objective rules of deciding the winner of a football match. They were successful at every single juncture throughout the tournament. How could they not deserve it? Fortunate? Yes. Defensive? Yes, but so what? Did some of their opponents almost beat them? Yes, but close does not get you the proverbial cigar.


But to say that they deserved it more than anyone else because they won it is flawed logic.



> That's entirely subjective, as are the votes, so is of absolutely no value as a comparison.


The entire matter of someone deserving something is subjective in the first place, so yes, it's as valid as any other argument.



Joel said:


> Not really. The winner was only decided by the skin of their teeth, because you blew chance after chance.


And yet we created so many chances, played better football, while you went out there to defend. See? I can twist logic too.



> We do automatically deserve it more, as we did not cheat to win it. We didn't get any dodgey decision to win it. The best team we were not. The most deserved team we most certainly were as we went out there and proved it.


No, the most deserving team did not win. You got what you earned. That much I can admit. We didn't earn the champions league. You did. Did you deserve it more than us? Fucking no.



> Completely different situation. The direction of the European Cup was in the hands of Chelsea and Bayern Munich. No one elses. We both fought for that trophy. The direction of the Ballon D'Or was neither in the hands of Messi nor Ronaldo. No matter how hard they played, at the end of the day, it was a case of a third party who would decide where the award went.


The third party couldn't decide where the award went if Ronaldo and Messi didn't play the way they did. To suggest that the players don't have any sway over who gets the best player award is asinine. It's not totally in their hands, of course, but that's besides the point.



> Why were you? Because you hammered jobbers like Basel and Marseille, you were better? You had a far easier run to the final than ourselves. We came to the final smelling like smoke. Walked in your stadium, battered and suspended. Still won fiar and square. Yet oh no, you deserve it more.


We played you guys off the pitch for 85 minutes, the majority of the football match. We wasted chances, yeah, and that lost us the match.



> Luck is when decisions always go for you. Instead of calling us lucky, we should really wonder what the Napoli, Barca and Bayern attackers were thinking when they were blowing chance after chance. I prefer to say the opposition weren't calm enough to take their chances.


You got lucky via us getting unlucky. When you kick a ball it doesn't always go the way you want it to. Sometimes it strays. That bit is based on chance, luck and most definitely skill. Bayern have players with ample skill.

Again, forget who deserved it more. I don't care. But don't claim you deserved it more because you won it. That makes zero sense.

Everybody deserves everything they get if you follow that logic.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Sleeper said:


> Chelsea wom the Final on penalties, so by definition, luck was involved in their win. And then when you consider the two penalty misses from Messi and Robben to get into that situation, there's no doubting that they rode their luck. Most Cup runs have elements of luck in them really, but Chelsea had a lot of luck on their run to winning the CL. The fact they could only finish 6th in the league that season is a testament to that. And let's not even begin to talk about the ugliness of their football or I'll be here all night. But on the topic, there's no doubt about it, it was a lucky run, and anyone that says otherwise either doesn't properly understand the concept of luck, or doesn't understand football.


Messi missing a penalty is not luck. It's poor judgement from him. Robben, Olic and Schweinsteiger having their penalties is not luck, it's excellence from Cech.

Look, the run and victory was fortunate. I can't deny that. But how is it lucky that Barcelona and Bayern missed a lot of chances? We're lucky they didn't take their chances? Are we lucky that the goal posts aren't a bit wider? Cause I thought we all play with the same dimensions. I need to understand how missed chances are more to do with Chelsea being lucky, rather than Barca & Bayern shooting very poorly. You understand so much, Sleeper. Please educate me.

The only thing Bayern can possibly say is that we didn't beat them over 120mins and needed penalties to win. But that was their fault anyway.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Even if Messi GOATs tonight, this isn't like Barca having to come back against Milan, this is Bayern. I know they've choked a bit in recent years but this team they have might be their best ever, and I really can't see them blowing a 4-0 lead. Though, an early Barca goal could make things interesting. Maybe there's a red card in there too? Though that would be pretty foolish if a Bayern player got themselves sent off with the strong position they're in.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think this is too far for even Messi.

Bayern have such a well balanced team I can see them easily getting 1 or 2 goals tonight on the counter.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Anyone who thinks Barca stands a chance needs t get their head checked.

I believe in my team but this is a scenario where not even the players believe in themselves to overturn this deficit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> And yet we created so many chances, played better football, while you went out there to defend. See? I can twist logic too.


That doesn't prove that you deserve it. That just proved that you were Wasteful. Which makes me think you deserve it even less as you were given chance after chance to take it.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> No, the most deserving team did not win. You got what you earned. That much I can admit. We didn't earn the champions league. You did. Did you deserve it more than us? Fucking no.


Why didn't we deserve it more? Playing good football and creating tons of chances means fuck all if you don't convert. We were more efficient with chances than you. Seriously, why didn't we deserve it, HoL? What can you possibly say? Because your created chances and played good football argument (and I say this with the upmost respect to you) stinks of shit.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> The third party couldn't decide where the award went if Ronaldo and Messi didn't play the way they did. To suggest that the players don't have any sway over who gets the best player award is asinine. It's not totally in their hands, of course, but that's besides the point.


Of course the players have sway over who gets it. But your whole point here does not work. You can't compare a situation where a prize is won by selection, to one where a prize is won by battle.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> We played you guys off the pitch for 85 minutes, the majority of the football match. We wasted chances, yeah, and that lost us the match.


That means fuck all. I don't care how well you played and how many chances you created. You didn't convert those chances. You didn't seize your opportunity. *You didn't deserve* it. Where not talking about the ball stopped rolling and refused to cross the line here. We're talking about you missing the target on numerous occassions. *You didn't deserve it*.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> You got lucky via us getting unlucky. When you kick a ball it doesn't always go the way you want it to. Sometimes it strays. That bit is based on chance, luck and most definitely skill. Bayern have players with ample skill.


This paragraph is terrible. You weren't unlucky. You were poor. We both played with the exact same ball. You had some one on ones, so your point of ball swaying and such is not good enough. You were poor. Just realise it.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Again, forget who deserved it more. I don't care. But don't claim you deserved it more because you won it. That makes zero sense.
> 
> Everybody deserves everything they get if you follow that logic.


That logic is perfectly fine when you look at the circumstances. One team vs one team. Both playing with the same chance to win. Both playing with equal numbers. Both playing with the same dimensions. No foul play from either team. No favoured decisions going either way. How oh how did we not deserve it?


----------



## Austin & DX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Even if Messi GOATs tonight, this isn't like Barca having to come back against Milan, this is Bayern. I know they've choked a bit in recent years but this team they have might be their best ever, and I really can't see them blowing a 4-0 lead. Though, an early Barca goal could make things interesting. Maybe there's a red card in there too? Though that would be pretty foolish if a Bayern player got themselves sent off with the strong position they're in.


That's what I said earlier anything can happen, did u made this red card up? I smell a rat whoever it's tonight, Messi is full mode as well you're right might get hat-trick


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I put anyone who thinks Barca have a chance of going through tonight on the same level of those who think Ronaldo is going back to United.

Side note - Joel has been 100% correct about everything he has posted here. It doesn't surprise me the two people against him here are (with all due respect) a Bayern fan and a known hater of Chelsea. Chelsea were good at defending = Bayern were terrible at finishing. Everybody seems to argue the same points, it's just the spin you put on it.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> That doesn't prove that you deserve it. That just proved that you were Wasteful. Which makes me think you deserve it even less as you were given chance after chance to take it.


I don't care if we deserved it. I don't care if you deserved it. Your argument that you deserve it because you won it doesn't hold any water.



> Why didn't we deserve it more? Playing good football and creating tons of chances means fuck all if you don't convert. We were more efficient with chances than you. Seriously, why didn't we deserve it, HoL? What can you possibly say? Because your created chances and played good football argument (and I say this with the upmost respect to you) stinks of shit.


We were the better team. Only a blind man would say otherwise.

I didn't complain when we crashed out to Italy at the Euros. We played like shit. We didn't play like shit against you. We were wasteful in front of goal and it cost us. But we were definitely the better team, and we lost.



> Of course the players have sway over who gets it. But your whole point here does not work. You can't compare a situation where a prize is won by selection, to one where a prize is won by battle.


The intend was to illustrate that the side that wins doesn't _always_ deserve it, even if it is won through battle.



> That means fuck all. I don't care how well you played and how many chances you created. You didn't convert those chances. You didn't seize your opportunity. *You didn't deserve* it. Where not talking about the ball stopped rolling and refused to cross the line here. We're talking about you missing the target on numerous occassions. *You didn't deserve it*.


That about sums it up with your line of logic. You don't care how we played. You won, SO YOU MUST DESERVE IT.



> This paragraph is terrible. You weren't unlucky. You were poor. We both played with the exact same ball. You had some one on ones, so your point of ball swaying and such is not good enough. You were poor. Just realise it.


We were poor in front of goal. We overran you in the midfield. We made a glaring mistake defensively and it cost us the match.

You are completely dismissing that such a thing as luck exists in the world, let alone football by denying that there was no luck involved in your victory.

I'll leave that alone.



> That logic is perfectly fine when you look at the circumstances. One team vs one team. Both playing with the same chance to win. Both playing with equal numbers. Both playing with the same dimensions. No foul play from either team. No favoured decisions going either way. How oh how did we not deserve it?


You did not beat us. You cannot beat us. We beat ourselves.

---

Actually screw it, maybe you do deserve it, I don't care. Just stop saying that it's because you won it that you deserve it. That was the point I wanted to contend. Apologize for losing track of my point.

Every team, every person that ever wins something deserves it more than everyone else who tries also? Not how it works.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

you make your own luck


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Either it's luck or it's fate. One of the two has to exist. I don't like fate.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Whatever, HoL. I enjoy your contributions in these threads, but on this one I can't agree with you. I'll leave it there.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Did time go a year back on this thread or something ?

Anyway I hope we don't mess this up. We usually screw up when everything seems easy.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

One thing that is intriguing tonight is that six Bayern players are a yellow card away from missing the final:

Lahm
Schweinsteiger
Gustavo
Gomez
Martinez
Dante

I think cards should be wiped once you get to the quarters but still, there's some important players there. Bayern's squad is much stronger this year but they wouldn't want an important player missing out on the final.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> One thing that is intriguing tonight is that six Bayern players are a yellow card away from missing the final:
> 
> Lahm
> Schweinsteiger
> Gustavo
> Gomez
> Martinez
> Dante
> 
> I think cards should be wiped once you get to the quarters but still, there's some important players there. Bayern's squad is much stronger this year but they wouldn't want an important player missing out on the final.


van Buyten could quite easily step in for Dante, sure he isn't as good but he's been colossal in the Champions League this year. Mandzukic to play instead of Gomez anyway I imagine. Where is Kroos? I saw he missed the first leg was he suspended? I reckon he could slot in for Martinez, if they're scared about any of these missing the final.

Didn't Bayern miss a few players in the CL final last year too? Fucking bottlers.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I think Kroos is injured, probably out for the season. Dante has been very good too this season, so it would be a blow if he missed out. Not as big a blow if Schweinsteiger had to miss the final though. Imagine if he and Martinez both got booked, Bayern's double pivot would struggle then. It would be Gustavo and who?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern to go through and them all to get booked :hummels


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> Whatever, HoL. I enjoy your contributions in these threads, but on this one I can't agree with you. I'll leave it there.


I'm probably still pissed from last year.

Meh. We'll win it this year :robben2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Really? How do you see that happening?
> 
> I think Bayern will be too strong, they've been the best team in Europe this season. Barca will win, but it'll be close. 2-1 I reckon.


Barca win 5-0. That's how I see it happening.

It really depends. If Bayern get through the first 20 minutes unscathed as Dortmund did, they'll get through pretty comfortably IMO.

If Barca score within 10-15 minutes, which I fully expect to happen...

:reggie

Bayern will get a man sent off, I'm guessing Dante. There will be shenanigans and Barcelona will have one of *those *nights.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

no masch, likely no busi, no puyi

going to need to be one hell of a messi carryjob.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What happened to Mascherano? It's ike every time I go to watch Barca he's injured.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Sleeper said:


> *Chelsea wom the Final on penalties, so by definition, luck was involved in their win.* And then when you consider the two penalty misses from Messi and Robben to get into that situation, there's no doubting that they rode their luck. Most Cup runs have elements of luck in them really, but Chelsea had a lot of luck on their run to winning the CL. The fact they could only finish 6th in the league that season is a testament to that. And let's not even begin to talk about the ugliness of their football or I'll be here all night. But on the topic, there's no doubt about it, it was a lucky run, and anyone that says otherwise either doesn't properly understand the concept of luck, or doesn't understand football.


Has anyone said Chelsea didn't have luck though? You can say that misses from Messi and the Busquets miss at Stamford Bridge were lucky for Chelsea because that was out of Chelsea's hands. Those misses were in Barca's hands though. Barca and Bayern didn't deserve those goals, and one team has to win ultimately. What people are saying is that Chelsea _deserved_ to win, because they did better than their opponents which is true.

I don't get the penalties comment either, a tap into an open goal can be the winning goal in normal time, which is easier to score than a penalty. I'm not even going to start on the 'ugly football' bullsh*t comment.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> What happened to Mascherano? It's ike every time I go to watch Barca he's injured.


minor ligament damage to his knee from memory. a stretcher was involved.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Irish Jet said:


> *Barca win 5-0. That's how I see it happening.*
> 
> It really depends. If Bayern get through the first 20 minutes unscathed as Dortmund did, they'll get through pretty comfortably IMO.
> 
> If Barca score within 10-15 minutes, which I fully expect to happen...
> 
> :reggie
> 
> Bayern will get a man sent off, I'm guessing Dante. There will be shenanigans and Barcelona will have one of *those *nights.


LOL.

Good troll post/10


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern to win 8-1 (12-1 on aggregate)


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Prediction: 3-1 Bayern (reps if I am right plz)

Worst case scenario prediction: 34-1 Bayern


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> LOL.
> 
> Good troll post/10





EGame said:


> Prediction: 3-1 Bayern (reps if I am right plz)
> 
> Worst case scenario prediction: 34-1 Bayern


You Barcelona fans. So fucking negative.

Sickening.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca 5 Fucking 0. I can feel it.

Two Messi goals before half-time.

Villa goal around the 60th minute.
Villa goal around the 80-85th minute.









He celebrates that goal with so much passion that he passes out and is stretchered off, Tello comes on for him.

Tello with late chance, Neuer saves, Messi knocks in the rebound. (Page bookmarked. Will gloat due to rightness later at 9.40pm)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well if that turns out to be true you deserve to gloat.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LMAO this place is full of trolls today. 

Bayern are a bunch of sick cunts. How are we going to score 5 goals against the best defence in Europe while keeping a clean sheet with the worst defence in Europe?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

You cameback against Milan but not Bayern.

2-0 Bayern.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> LMAO this place is full of trolls today.
> 
> Bayern are a bunch of sick cunts. How are we going to score 5 goals against the best defence in Europe while keeping a clean sheet with the worst defence in Europe?


It would need some Dennis The Menace type mischief, you know itching powder in the underwear, Viagra in there pre-match oranges, Ipecac in there water bottles, Constantly giving them wet Willie's, brutally murdering there wives and girlfriends that type of stuff would certainly give Barca a bit of an advantage


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

3-2 Barca.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

1-1 imo

messi - robben


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Don't Bayern have a bunch of people in danger of missing the final through yellows?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Me said:


> One thing that is intriguing tonight is that six Bayern players are a yellow card away from missing the final:
> 
> Lahm
> Schweinsteiger
> Gustavo
> Gomez
> Martinez
> Dante
> 
> I think cards should be wiped once you get to the quarters but still, there's some important players there. Bayern's squad is much stronger this year but they wouldn't want an important player missing out on the final.


Yeah I mentioned this earlier ^. Definitely some key players there.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I hope they all get booked.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bastian/Gustavo AND Martinez, fucking hell. If two of those get yellows it means we'll be seeing this bellend in the final.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










He looks like he should be in a doom metal band.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd honestly play van Buyten and Gustavo tonight ahead of Dante & Martinez.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

2 - 2 tonight

Barca will be out to attack and Bayern will counter. No chance of it being a low scoring match.

Also don't care who wins in all honestly as long as they destroy Dortmund.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



SN0WMAN said:


> 2 - 2 tonight
> 
> Barca will be out to attack and Bayern will counter. No chance of it being a low scoring match.
> 
> Also don't care who wins in all honestly *as long as they destroy Dortmund*.


I assume because of the tedious bandwagoners?

They really spoil it for everyone don't they?


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What do you have against Dortmund?

Although, yeah, we will destroy them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayerns bandwagon gained some after the barca game and nothing can match the barca bandwagon from a few years back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

How would you feel if Gotze scored the winning goal against Bayern in the final, HoL?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Van Buyten is a BEAST and tbh deserves to start ahead of Boateng. Nothing wrong with Tymoschuck and/or Luiz Gustavo starting either. What a squad Bayern have.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> How would you feel if Gotze scored the winning goal against Bayern in the final, HoL?


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I just like Bayern because they have Muller the GOAT and CHA CHA and they're amazing on FIFA


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Joel said:


> I assume because of the tedious bandwagoners?
> 
> They really spoil it for everyone don't they?





Hohenheim of Light said:


> What do you have against Dortmund?
> 
> Although, yeah, we will destroy them.


People basically. There are two sets of people here:

1) Dortmund bandwagoners! Fake fans who supported Lyon in the mid 00s who are now Dortmund fans and soon to be .....? fans. It's just awful to see people suddenly come out as Dortmund fans because they play pretty football and have an exciting young team. Enjoy the football they play but to support them? Where is that emotional attachment to the original club? 

2) Look at this Bayern team and look at every other team. We are about to see a dominance in European football just like Barca has had for the last couple of years. When Barca won the Champions league in 06 everyone was happy, a new team full of talents like Ronaldinho, Deco etc... Look at how everyone hates Barca now and are happy when they go out. In the UEFA Champions/Europa League 2014-15 Thread, you'll have a thread full of hate for Bayern. I look forward to seeing how everyone has 'always' hated Bayern and I look even more forward to watching them all cry when Bayern are in the final year in year out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I enjoy watching dortmund but i also enjoy watch real, bayern and plenty of other teams and don't really care who wins in the final aslong is a see some goals.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Unofficial: Messi would only be able to play for 45 minutes today, he could not start the game #fcblive #ucl [tv3]

Well that's that. 

I'm out.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I certainly wouldn't say I support Dortmund so I suppose I'm not a proper bandwagoner. On Barca I just got horribly bored of watching them, I've been saying Bayern are the best team in Europe all season, I hope Pep doesn't try to change the team too much and mess up their balance.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Unofficial: Messi would only be able to play for 45 minutes today, he could not start the game #fcblive #ucl [tv3]
> 
> Well that's that.
> 
> I'm out.


:robben2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Van Buyten for Dante, Mandzukic for Gomez as I expected.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hope Bayern keep it cool and don't go overboard with yellows. Want them to win, specially for ROBBEN.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

@FCBayern: FCB-Line-up/Aufstellung: Neuer - Lahm, Boateng, van Buyten, Alaba - Martínez, Schweinsteiger, - Robben, Müller (Better/Younger Than Bale) Ribéry - Mandzukic


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Alves Bartra Pique Adriano - Xavi Song Iniesta - Pedro Cesc Villa

People (a lot of them) should get fired after this game.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Barca 4-0. Germans choke on penalties. You can get your laughs in now while you can.

Edit: Okay then that isn't happening with that team.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Some big players missing for barca.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Not enough Tello. Cesc will WOAT


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

2-2 for me this game. Probably goals from Muller and Robben for Bayern, and then Messi and maybe Sanchez for Barca?

Should be a good game though and whoever goes through on aggregate will be facing Dortmund, who will be the underdogs in the final. So I'm rooting for Dortmund in the final!


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Villa starts. Unbelievable.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fucksakes I'll take a 2-0 loss at this point.

Jut pray that we don't go through an execution at the fucking Nou Camp. That would be catastrophic.


----------



## messi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> Some big players missing for barca.


It doesn't really matter because Messi has recovered fully and will destroy Bayern by himself.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'll post naked pictures of my girl if Barca has a 3:0 lead at HT.


----------



## Andre

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



SonoShion said:


> I'll post naked pictures of my girl if Barca has a 3:0 lead at HT.


Bookmarked.

I hope she's fit.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

A whole 60 minutes of shots of Messi watching football, delightful.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Going to go with 3-3


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Is (Better/Younger than bale v2) Toni Kroos hurt?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlexHumph said:


> Is (Better/Younger than bale v2) Toni Kroos hurt?


Yes, out for the season apparently.

And ahem: :bale1


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

My body is not ready for this.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

No Messi. No chance.


----------



## CGS

No Messi? Ah well Barca


----------



## Rush

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I say 3-1 final score here.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Why isn't Tello playing? I mean he is better than Bale after all.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

wow such a pass back :blatter


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

that was a backpass surely


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Gutless performance already. Same shit tactics that have failed all season.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:robben :robben


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

One foot Robben.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Why is there no big game flop smilie for Robben?


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Schweinsteiger is obscenely good.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Schweinsteiger should have had a hit there... Awesome touch though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

We are running around like headless chickens. LOL.

Fabregas is a disaster. :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Has Pique left Shakira? Because he is playing very well ique2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Brilliant link up play from Bayern there.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern is so damn good. :clap


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Song in a Barcelona line up. Just doesn't look right.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BUT WHO WAS GOAL ATTEMPT?


----------



## $id

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern play some mouth watering football


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Too many ex-Arsenal midfielders in this Barca line-up :wenger


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Song in a Barcelona line up. Just doesn't look right.


RACIST


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern are playing some awful final passes.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I guess no one wants to score.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Song has been so fucking good. Easily our best player. 

LMAO Robben


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This has been dire. Goal please.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fabregas has been a disaster.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What the hell is Fabregas doing? Horrible.

Boring game so far. Need a goal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

God Cesc is shit. 

World class player my ass.


----------



## Joel

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Yeah... This game is no fun.

NEXT.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Snorefest.

But Bayern doing what they need to, so fair play. I hope we see Lionel Messi come on at half time.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona have been terribly boring, no verve at all.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well, that was shit...


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

That was a very uneventful fist half.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Sub Cesc
Bring on Tello

Sell Cesc
Buy Downing


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Cesc should consider moving to a club like Fulham. I'm sure a mid-table team would suit a mid-table player like him.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I hope Tito brings Messi to the second half because the game has been boring so far. We need to see some GOAT display. 

:messi


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona without Messi are a Messi without the I.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Messi, 51' 54' 69' 90'. :tito


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Playing one direction at a football stadium...


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

#saveusneymar


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

You gotta wonder if there's even a point in bringing on Messi second half right from the start. You're 4-0 down and Messi isn't 100% yet.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Quasi Juice said:


> You gotta wonder if there's even a point in bringing on Messi second half right from the start. You're 4-0 down and Messi isn't 100% yet.


There isn't.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Awful final passes by Bayern. What the hell


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOL


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

GOODNIGHT BARCA


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Goodnight sweet Barca.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fuck, that was an awesome goal!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

GAME OVER

BUT WHO WAS 5-0 5-0 5-0 5-0 LOOOOOOOL


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:robben

0-5


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BIG GAME ROBBEN


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BIG GAME ROBBEN

DAT TORCH BEING PASSED


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Fantastic goal. Such a beauty by Robben. 

:robben2


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I hope Bayern rapes them now.


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Complete outclassing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca only need 6.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:robben


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

DAT BIG GAME FLOP


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

"It only takes a second to score a goal" Brian Clough

There are about 2160 seconds to go, there is still time.................. :messi


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Xavi off :lol


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

SAVE.BARCA.ALEXIS

:lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

As Optimistic as Cloughie I think even he would of thrown in the towel by now

But then again if Cloughie was in charge (before he became an alcy) of this Barca team he would of already won them the cup by now


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

wait. people are still watching the game?


----------



## kingfunkel

EGame said:


> #saveusneymar


What's Neymar gonna do apart from be a flash Pedro? I'd rather take Isco. Call me crazy but Isco > Neymar


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern just taking the absolute piss out of Barca.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is beautiful to watch.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Have Barca created a decent chance in the entire 2 legs?.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I enjoy watching Barcelona get schooled on real football... amazing.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Wow, taking off Xavi and Iniesta.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Doesn't look like Messi is coming on.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

It's hard to believe how easily Bayern have beaten Barca over the two legs.


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ique2


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ique2

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LMAO STONE COLD STEVE PIQUE


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Own goal :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Goal of the tournament from Pique 

:lmao


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

PIQUE :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Pique, go home, you're drunk.

:lol


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Back to WOATing after his first half performance then.*


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Just the 7.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

ique2 ique2 ique2


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

good going pique


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca being embarrassed.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

TYMMYs on, inb4 7-2 to barca


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

MASSACRE


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao MULLER


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

0-3 

:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is beautiful!

Müller GOATing it up!


----------



## God™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao

No lube.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Make that 8 - 3


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## T-C

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Haha somebody say something about GOATs


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Jesus Christ :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

7-0 :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BEST UNDER 24 yo IN THE WORLD.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

ique2 :lmao.

WTF has happened to Barca.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*This is pure slaughter. :lmao

Holy fuck, Bayern is so strong right now. To think they'll have Gotze and maybe Lew next season is insane.*


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

This is amazing. Bayern is just proving to the world who the real GOAT team is right now... damn.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd take signing Muller over anyone bar Messi/Ronaldo/Falcao.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Ah just like cunt bitch Alba last week Barca are sore losers again ique2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



WWE_TNA said:


> ique2 :lmao.
> 
> WTF has happened to Barca.


They stopped blood doping :jordan.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Pique about to open a can of whoop-ass on the linesman


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Why no messi tito?
ep


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

EGame hasn't posted in a while now Hutz


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DwayneAustin said:


> EGame hasn't posted in a while now Hutz


Lets hope he's topped himself :lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca feeling the dick in ways never though possible.

:robben2

Barca saving Messi for dem important league games.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Barca need some width almost as bad as they need a defence. Everything going forward is just way too clustered in tight spaces. A player like Robben who provides natural width would be ideal. They have Tello though and they don't use him enough. Big difference between a year ago when Pep was forcing him into Classico's before he was ready. Missed Busquets tonight. Missed Puyol. Obviously missed Messi. They're missing a lot of vital ingredients right now. Desire. At least Real went for it and created chances with some pace. Bayern have been on another level but this Barcelona team even with the injuries to create so few goalscoring chances is embarrassing.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Silent Alarm said:


> They stopped blood doping :jordan.



ac


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca just don't seem willing to change up their approach, they do have some kind of arrogance that they are above the very sport they are playing. Not going to say I watch all their La Liga games but I can never imagine them scoring a goal like Bayern's third tonight with a cross to the back post.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Hurry up Egame and post something about WOATING and who is the WOAT.


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> Lets hope he's topped himself :lol


*Easy.

Best 2 chances over 2 legs have fallen to Barta off set pieces, Have Barca even had a decent chance other than Bartra's 2? They'll come back hard next season but this will hurt long past next season. Just signing Neymar isn't close to solving the problem up top either.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DwayneAustin said:


> EGame hasn't posted in a while now Hutz


Probably started posting on another forum as a Bayern fan as we speak. :torres


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona FC...


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm more looking forward to the Dortmund and Bayern fans lighting up Wembley.


----------



## Humph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

MAAAAAAAAAAAX POWEEEEEEEEEEEER


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LOLThis was so predictable. I'm not surprised at all. 




Cookie Monster said:


> Lets hope he's topped himself :lol


Negged and reported.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

LMAO TITO has gone full potato. 

Might be time to go Abromavich on him. Terrible tactics and no motivation at all. He's lost the plot.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



AlexHumph said:


>


Tonight Matthew I'm going to be LEWANDOWSKI


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

'Football's Coming Home' ..... Oh Bayern
:robben2


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*The fans' faces :lol *


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Yassssssss


----------



## seabs

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*In fairness it's not like Guyan thought they'd win tonight but lolatbarca everyone whenever they lose.*


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Bayern will win it, no doubt for me about that.*


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barcelona eliminated 7-0... through all my time putting up with the torture that has been their dominance for the past 8 or so years, I've never seen them so hopeless and destroyed this badly.

Thank you Bayern and good luck in Wembley!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Dortmund have no chance, me thinks. Bayern is going to wreck, like, hard.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well done Bayern for eliminating them.

But after last season, I hope you get annihilated in the final by Dortmund. Gotze to score a hattrick.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Can this Barca team even shoot from distance? Don't think Pedro can even get the ball off the ground. Improving that might help for a start.

Go to Eastern Europe and find the biggest, toughest, ugliest CB you can find. Next Vidic basically. Then buy Hummels to play next to him to bring the style and sexiness.

Then sell those jokes Cesc and Sanchez. I'd never put my trust in Cesc to pull a team out of a hole like this. I remember a few years ago when he was still at Arsenal, and I think they had just drawn with Blackburn in the cup I think, and after the match, he goes up to Mark Hughes whinging about Blackburn not playing 'proper football' or something like that, couldn't handle the rough stuff. From that moment I knew Cesc would always be a soft, whinging cunt.

And like Seabs said, a decent winger or two are needed.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I thought Bayern would beat Barca if they ever met... said it quite a bit, but even a 7-0 nill curb stomping was just too much to hope for. Barca was probably wishing at halftime they were in the WWE... at least the squash would have ended after 3 minutes!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern are a clean sheet magnet.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



DwayneAustin said:


> Can this Barca team even shoot from distance? Don't think Pedro can even get the ball off the ground. Improving that might help for a start.
> 
> Go to Eastern Europe and find the biggest, toughest, ugliest CB you can find. Next Vidic basically. Then buy Hummels to play next to him to bring the style and sexiness.
> 
> Then sell those jokes Cesc and Sanchez. I'd never put my trust in Cesc to pull a team out of a hole like this. I remember a few years ago when he was still at Arsenal, and I think they had just drawn with Blackburn in the cup I think, and after the match, he goes up to Mark Hughes whinging about Blackburn not playing 'proper football' or something like that, couldn't handle the rough stuff. From that moment I knew Cesc would always be a soft, whinging cunt.
> 
> And like Seabs said, a decent winger or two are needed.


Be intresting to see if they do spend big.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Sneak preview of what Bayern are going to do to Dortmund


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I love how the German clubs mosh when they win.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'm not dissapointed at the loss, that was expected. 

No heart at all is what is disappointing. Even those worthless cunts Madrid showed heart last night and Barca didn't. That's what sucks. 

LOL @ morons in here who thought I would be disappointed not to progress.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

The pique gif is magic.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

_*Robben deserves to the champion for once in his life.*_


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Muller is just so much class, so much awesomeness. Definitely on the the top 5 forwards right now.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Someone just beat Barcelona 7-0 on aggregate.

This is going to take a while to process.


----------



## Hazzard

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern are incredible.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Skybs said:


> *Muller is just so much class, so much awesomeness. Definitely on the the top 5 forwards right now.*


_*Muller to be in Real Madrid next year *_


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## uknoww

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

imagine dortmund beating bayern in domestic league and in the CL final :rock4


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Is Bayern really going to get rid of Jupp? 
Because what he has done this entire season is absolutely legendary.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

And as if it didn't get any more fitting. This weekend sees Bayern Munich go up against Dortmund.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Cookie Monster said:


> And as if it didn't get any more fitting. This weekend sees Bayern Munich go up against Dortmund.


Wonder if the fans are just going to be going nuts at having an all German final... might be an epic crowd.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I hope Bayern annihilate Dortmund in the final.

Would love to see Barca bounce back and win the CL next year, but it's a shame that a lot of these players won't even get the full summer off due to the Confederations Cup coming up. I'm sure a Spain squad without the Barca and Madrid players would do okay in it by themselves, should show the poor bastards some mercy and give them a break.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Two incredible performances from Bayern. Great manager and a great group of players with an incredible work ethic. Robben and Ribery impress me especially. Two players once known for being purely attacking wingers are now getting back and helping the defence out. Pure team spirit there.

Hope everyone doesn't start writing Dortmund off. Too many people gave them no chance of beating Madrid, and despite the scare, they did it in style. Obviously Bayern will be favourites, but its by no means a sure thing.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

BIG GAME :robben2 It's his year. Bayern are in a league of their own this year and deserve to win it. 

:lmao Pique, only thing better would have been Busquets scoring that goal. 

Bayern are just fantastic. Every type of player, every position, on the highest level. Heynckes did an incredible job to make Bayern the organized machine that they are. With the versatility of his squad, his rotation, perfect.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Bryan D. said:


>


BROGUE KICK!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*:robben2 Fifa Player Of The Year contender, surely.*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Choke2Death said:


> BROGUE KICK!


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Serious post now. Anyone who really thought that Barca could overturn that 4-0 deficit was being deluded. The difference in quality between the sides is just too much that no amount of trying and no amount of Messi could bridge.

Professional as anything performance by the boys tonight. Won't count out Dortmund, would be stupid to do so, but we should win comfortably at Wembley. We're much stronger than they are.

Gotze probably won't be back for the Final either, so Grosskreutz gets to play :robben2


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

*Don't know who in the hell Madrid let him go ?

:no:*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern win treble --> Pep fails to live up to expectations at Bayern --> Pep comes back to Barca. 

SOON.JPG. 

Let's be cereal here. Bayern will likely wipe the floor with Dortmund.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

oh the joy.


----------



## Goku

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Medo said:


> _*Muller to be in Real Madrid next year *_


Why would he leave for an inferior side?



uknoww said:


> imagine dortmund beating bayern in domestic league and in the CL final :rock4


Which domestic league are you talking about?


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Medo said:


> *Don't know who in the hell Madrid let him go ?
> 
> :no:*


The Dutch curse. Dutch players don't seem to have much luck when they play for Madrid. Once they leave, they all seem to improve individual performance again. (Robben, Sneijder, Huntelaar etc)


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Well, 7-0 is quite a thumping. So, Pep's moving to a side that's on the brink of winning a treble? Oh well...




Cookie Monster said:


> Bayern are a clean sheet magnet.


:wenger would like to disagree.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Gandhi said:


>


*:troll inho*


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Who's winning the WPOTY if Bayern win the Treble? Or even the double that is?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

^ :bale1


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Who's winning the WPOTY if Bayern win the Treble? Or even the double that is?


Schweinsteiger should, imo.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Who's winning the WPOTY if Bayern win the Treble? Or even the double that is?


:robben2


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I'd love to see Schweinsteiger win it, but I still think Messi will get it.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Is there a chance that Messi won't win it now? Even with the huge number of goals he has scored?

Be cool if Schweinsteiger won it.


----------



## ABK

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

They'll give it to :messi again. No Bayern player would be in the final three nominees :troll like in 2011.




DwayneAustin said:


> I hope Bayern annihilate Dortmund in the final.
> 
> Would love to see Barca bounce back and win the CL next year, but it's a shame that a lot of these players won't even get the full summer off due to the Confederations Cup coming up. I'm sure a Spain squad without the Barca and Madrid players would do okay in it by themselves, should show the poor bastards some mercy and give them a break.


You know sometimes I struggle to fathom which team you really support.


----------



## DA

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Abk™ said:


> You know sometimes I struggle to fathom which team you really support.


:stevie


----------



## united_07

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Messi has 21 goals in 2013, he scored the majority at the start of the season (in 2012), then take Ronaldo who has 25 in 2013. I would be surprised if Messi wins it again, unless he has an unbelievable start to next season. I would expect it to go to a Bayern player, especially if they do the treble.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










LET'S DO THIS, DORTMUND. :gotze


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

As long as Messi breathes, he will win it.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=H1dliwHJARM


----------



## Duberry

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Just had a look at ESPN's tv listings to see what "prime-time" slot they had the champions league final rehearsal on at. 9:45 am on Sunday morning....:cornette


----------



## haribo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



united_07 said:


> I would expect it to go to a Bayern player, especially if they do the treble.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










What a fantastic pass and goal.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

well, atleast pique got the consolation goal 8*D

Im assuming Egame has hung himself


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

My Word is choosing the WPOTY so it will be Super Scotty P or Frank. :wilkins


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Pique .....lols ique2

7-0, just amazing

THis final is gonna be awesome


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



JOAL.com said:


> well, atleast pique got the consolation goal 8*D
> 
> Im assuming Egame has hung himself


Why would I do that? We've got La Liga and made it to semi-final of the champions league. We've had a better season than Real Madrid and have accomplished more than any English or Italian team in Europe. 

So what if we lost Bayern? They destroyed Dortmund over the course of the season and Juve. 

What bothers me is not losing to Bayern, who are obviously the better the team, but losing 7-0 is an unacceptable, there is no excuse in the world for that. I truly believe that Tito should call it quits, it's too much the accumulation of results against Madrid, Milan, PSG and Bayern over the course of the season. I have no doubt Tito is a fantastic assistant coach, but he's not fit to be a manager of a club like Barca. It's also really important to take into account his health in this situation because he's obviously not mentally all there and you can't blame him either after battling cancer.

Edit: Oh and Rosell, I hope he gets hit by a bus. Elections are this year, time for you to GTFO ******.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Come on Chelsea, let's get into the finals


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

What an embarassing performance by Barcelona, its like the quit before the match, no fight at all. Bayern totally dominated them over two legs but I expected a more competitive second leg

Should be a good final, don't know how thrilled the execs at FOX are in the states, the Bundesliga is not even on TV over here unless you have GolTV

The only way I can watch the Bundesliga is through illegal streaming :side:


----------



## RockCold

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Barca were shocking. Without Messi they really do struggle. Stop playing Cesc as a bloody 'false 9' he's a centre mid so play him there or give him back to us. They really need to sign a centre back or two. Congrats to the German's; fully deserved. I still don't think that's the real Robben, never seen him track back like he has in the two legs. It's an end of an era for Barcelona; Bayern's time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



EGame said:


> Why would I do that? We've got La Liga and made it to semi-final of the champions league. We've had a better season than Real Madrid and have accomplished more than any English or Italian team in Europe.
> 
> So what if we lost Bayern? They destroyed Dortmund over the course of the season and Juve.
> 
> What bothers me is not losing to Bayern, who are obviously the better the team, but losing 7-0 is an unacceptable, there is no excuse in the world for that. I truly believe that Tito should call it quits, it's too much the accumulation of results against Madrid, Milan, PSG and Bayern over the course of the season. I have no doubt Tito is a fantastic assistant coach, but he's not fit to be a manager of a club like Barca. It's also really important to take into account his health in this situation because he's obviously not mentally all there and you can't blame him either after battling cancer.
> 
> Edit: Oh and Rosell, I hope he gets hit by a bus. Elections are this year, time for you to GTFO ******.


I said that because of the 7-0

Thats just plain ridiculous for any team, let alone Barca


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



JOAL.com said:


> I said that because of the 7-0
> 
> Thats just plain ridiculous for any team, let alone Barca


We always bounce back. 

If anything, it's these embarrassing results that light the fire under our asses and get us going.

As embarrassing as 7-0 is, it's a blessing in the sense that there need to be MAJOR changes to squad if we wish to continue to compete amongst the best in Europe, without any question whatsoever. This was evident after we lost to Chelsea last year, but the loss obviously wasn't taken very seriously. This results against Bayern should be a punch in the stomach to every moron that runs FCB these days.


----------



## Zen

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



RockCold said:


> Barca were shocking. Without Messi they really do struggle. Stop playing Cesc as a bloody 'false 9' he's a centre mid so play him there or give him back to us. They really need to sign a centre back or two. Congrats to the German's; fully deserved. I still don't think that's the real Robben, never seen him track back like he has in the two legs. It's an end of an era for Barcelona; Bayern's time.


Without Messi they look like a mediocre team


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Even with Messi they struggled

They need proper CBs and some size and muscle in the midfield and up top


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I really wish it was easier to watch the Bundesliga... I love watching the Germans right now. Playing an actual brand of beautiful football. I really wish ESPN just finally gave in and did a soccer channel or two since Fox Soccer has lost quite a lot of sizzle with losing bids for a lot of games. 

As for the final... I can see a blowout but also Dortmund shocking the world. Both teams managed to build actual teams instead of relying on stars. We see both Italy and England really starting to realise they have to retool, and many of those teams in those leagues doing just that right now. Spain... well, they'll just throw more money at stars thinking that all they need is a guy that can score 50 goals in the weak La Liga and be successful in the long run. It's all they've been doing on the club side for years.


----------



## EGame

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Watched Heynckes post-match interview. The guy is really a class act. Huge amount of respect and admiration for how humble the guy is. Do not even care if he was a Madrid coach.

I honestly think Pep made a mistake going to Bayern. They look dead on course for the treble and I can't see Pep replicating what Heynckes has done with this team. .


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Gandhi said:


>


:lmao

that's fucking brilliant, dat grin. 

Bayern are scary good, let's not forget earlier this season Dortmund matched them pretty well in their match in the Bundesliga, so it won't be too comfy for them, still think they'll win, probs 2 or 3-1.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

this isn't the end of barcelona, and anyone who thinks that is retarded.

it all stems from their defence. alves, pique, bartra, adriano. alves is constantly caught up the pitch, pique is in the worst form of his career, bartra doesn't have the experience and adriano is just woeful. song isn't in the same stratosphere as busi, and cesc is just rubbish. that pretty much leaves xavi and iniesta to carry the load, and that's just impossible against a midfield as good as bayerns. any time the ball did manage to poke through to the front 3, bayern just pressed and pressed them and gave them no room. exceptional performance from bayern, i don't think barca could've played any better than they did with the players available.

it all begins from the back however. a few signings, a top class cb and possibly a new right back, and just to bring in some competition. it's easy to ignore that even with all their problems surrounding tito and abidal, they've still absolutely walked the league and made a champions league semi final. they just came up against an exceptional team over 2 legs. it's not the end of an era or any of that sort of nonsense, barca will strengthen, they'll adjust their play, and then we can look forward to some epic bayern/barca encounters over the next few seasons.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

wrong

barca is dead

everyone aboard the next bandwagon


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*










the days of domination are over

(very few will get the reference)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

I didnt

i googled it

bitch


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

and what did you get?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

sailors in tank tops kicking a hand egg for very impressive distances while people in the comment section call tim a dumbass


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



JOAL.com said:


> sailors in tank tops kicking a hand egg for very impressive distances while people in the comment section call tim a dumbass


:kagawa


----------



## Kiz

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



JOAL.com said:


> sailors in tank tops kicking a hand egg for very impressive distances while people in the comment section call tim a dumbass


bama


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Bayern's midfield is so damn impressive, even without Kroos, Mueller fills in and does a top job. Lose Martinez and you've got Tymoschuck or Luiz Gustavo to bring in. Schweinstiger would be a huge loss for them tho, they really don't have another player like him though the young Turkish lad Emre Can looks decent prospect.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*

Wow, I can't believe Barca lost 7-0 on aggregate, 7-0, my god.


As for the final, I want Dortmund to win it but I can't see that happening, this Bayern team is too strong, will be shocked if they don't win it tbh.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Surely every defender in the world now knows what Robben will likely do - go to his left and try to curl it in - yet it still works quite often. I guess that's the mark of a great player. He scored a similar goal against England in November or something.

Expected result yesterday. The only way Barca would have had a chance is if they had scored 2 fairly quickly within the first half. Bring Messi on and score a quick third to put pressure on Bayern. That was never going to happen though, Bayern are way too solid and know how to counter attack.


----------



## Medo

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Why would he leave for an inferior side?


_*maybe for the money as you know :side:*_




Ruckus said:


> The Dutch curse. Dutch players don't seem to have much luck when they play for Madrid. Once they leave, they all seem to improve individual performance again. (Robben, Sneijder, Huntelaar etc)


*lol i never thought about it before but it's true, Sneijder was good too but when he moved to Inter he was simply brilliant.


Why ? *


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I think Dortmund have small chances to win the Champions League. It would already be hard with Gotze on the team but now that he's injured, the chances decreased. Bayern is too strong at the moment. Their midfield is too damn strong with Muller and Bastian. They will probably smash the Dortmund's midfield.

Anyway, i hope for a good game and may the best team win. I hope it's Dortmund, though.

:robben2 :gotze


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I still think Dortmund will win it. Will be interesting to see what this young and inexperienced Dortmund team can pull off in a final against perennial bottlers. I hope we don't get a boring clash where both teams are scared to attack because they want to win. I just want full no holds barred cage match, attack attack attack.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*Bayern will dominate Dortmund, that's for sure.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Plus Dortmund is not gonna be used to the pressure


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*










:HHH2


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*






I never really liked Ribery that much until now.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Tyler Durden said:


> Plus Dortmund is not gonna be used to the pressure


I don't think there is that much pressue on BVB. There's more pressue on Bayern because they are favourites


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: UEFA Champions/Europa League 2012-13 Thread - It Just Got Mythical*



Medo said:


> _*maybe for the money as you know :side:*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lol i never thought about it before but it's true, Sneijder was good too but when he moved to Inter he was simply brilliant.
> 
> 
> Why ? *


Sneijder was a starting player for Real and played well when they finally won the title again instead of Barca. Robben played well for Real too. I still think it's a mistake that Real let Robben go 'cause they spent so much money on bringing in Kaka and Ronaldo. I would have loved to have seen Robben on the right and Ronaldo on the left instead of Di Maria. Sneijder and Robben both deserved more credit at Madrid but Real went Galactico-crazy again with the spending. Was awesome when the season after Robben carried Bayern to the CL Final and Sneijder won it with Inter. Suck it Real :robben2 I guess Dutch players aren't glamorous enough for Real.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

They seemed to just get rid of all the Dutch players they had. I guess they didn't like Dutch.

They got rid of van Nistelrooy, Huntelaar, Sneijder and Robben in the same summer. I believe they kept van der Vaart out of loyalty, I can't remember the story. But then the following summer they got rid of Royston Drenthe and of course sold van der Vaart to Tottenham.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

none of them really excelled at madrid. robben and sneijder were good players, but yeah, they then used the banks to buy kaka and penaldo for what, 140 mil combined?

must be a good world getting bank loans that you don't need to pay back. no wonder spain are so deep in the shit economically.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

BOOM


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Bayern have the pressure of expectation over their heads, and the knowledge of their choke job last season. Dortmund are more than capable of pulling off the victory.

Anyway, time to move on to BRAVE Chelsea's quest to get into the Europa final. Hopefully ZORRES rises and secures the spot, and I hope Fenerbache win as well. Fuck Benfica.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Pressure on both teams


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

900 millones of spanish banks money.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Kiz said:


> none of them really excelled at madrid. robben and sneijder were good players, but yeah, they then used the banks to buy kaka and penaldo for what, 140 mil combined?
> 
> must be a good world getting bank loans that you don't need to pay back. no wonder spain are so deep in the shit economically.


I'm telling ya Robben/Ronaldo would have been sick.



EGame said:


> BOOM


Woodgate, Owen, Samuel, Robinho, Baptista, Cicinho, Diogo, Cassano, Garcia, Diarra, Gago, Drenthe, Huntelaar, Diarra, Faubert, Kaka, Albiol, Garay, Granero, Pedro Leon, Sahin and Canalas all a pure waste of money, and I'm leaving some debatable ones out and the free transfers which mostly sucked too. That list is way too huge for a big club like Real, terrible transfer policy. A lot of those filler spots could have been filled by youth players.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

compare those players with some let go from the youth system

cambiasso, valero, soldado, javi garcia, mata, negredo. probably more. all gone on to be successful players who have played for their countries.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

bit harsh to call either Mama or Lass Diarra and also Raul Albiol a waste of cash. They have made some shocking transfers tho.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

After the first leg result I can't see anything other than Chelsea going through tonight, also think Benfica will go through as well.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Is the GOAT playing today? :torres


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Kiz said:


> compare those players with some let go from the youth system
> 
> cambiasso, valero, soldado, javi garcia, mata, negredo. probably more. all gone on to be successful players who have played for their countries.


*
Rodrigo :kobe8*


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

There's football on today? :torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Skybs said:


> *
> Rodrigo :kobe8*


has not played for his country

doesn't get to be put alongside a MAGICIAN like javi the tank


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

this title is bullshit

Dortmund arent chokers

Joel is just butthurt


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## Spanish Lariato

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

That list is absurd. So every time a top team doesn't win the Champions League all of his transfers will be rendered as failures. 
Surely that Madrid has made a lot of bad decisions in the football market like Emerson, Drenthe or Kaká but that is all. Buying Higuain (although he chokes in big games Gonzalo has given us a lot), CR7, Varane or Pepe is not a bad call.
Winning a CL is not an easy thing. RMCF took around thirty years to conquer their seventh cup. Barça until 2006 had only one trophy,Inter took forty years to get their second, the undisputed Arsenal couldn't get one and Bayern has been in a lot of finals and has "only" four. 
Furthermore no team in recent history has suceeded to be a back to back champion, not even the best Barcelona of the history. 
What I mean is that become a European champion is not an easy job no matter how many money you spent. Luck is an important factor. Real with Mourinho has competed with the best of Europe and has come very close to win it or at least be in the finals for three years in a row. 
The Barça semifinal was controversial to say the least, the Bayern one was as close as a penalties shoot out and this one it was only matter of a decent aim and a good attitude in both legs.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

shocked we started luiz AND ramires

theyre each one yellow away from reaching the final

Seriously, we're trying to retain a lead and no mikel? does rafa hate him?


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Benfica, 1-0.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Graeme Le Saux, at Stamford Bridge for 5 live Sport:



> "Every night there is a European match at Stamford Bridge the atmosphere is always phenomenal. *It's generated by the away fans initially* then the Chelsea support respond. It's always something special."


:lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Fenerbahce, 1-1. Kuyt scored a penalty.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

KUYT :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Benfica 2-1. Great game so far.


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Bryan D. said:


> Fenerbahce, 1-1. Kuyt scored a penalty.





Joel said:


> KUYT :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Oh Christ.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

The penalty shouldn't have been a penalty. Fenerbahce player was offside in the first place.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Chelsea :lol I hope they win their game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:zorres


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:zorres

Fuck you Joel


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

GOAT scored.

:torres


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*






:zorres


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Typical FIFA goal :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

SLICK VIC


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

That's the shit. Sweat it up, boys.


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

LOL Zorres and Moses going nuts in the Europa League this season


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Zorres assist. Du duu du du du du duu duu duu :zorres


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Flukey fucks.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Oh you sexy fucker, Luiz.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:wilkins


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

LUIZ

What a goal!


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Luiz is genuinely incredible.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

fucking hell, what a hit from Luiz


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Silent Alarm said:


> Flukey fucks.


unk2


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Shouldn't of been playing to be fair.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Luiz, what a goal. :bosh


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Luiz is such a talented player. If he could only concentrate for the majority of the 90 mins and stop the dirtiness.


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*










:wilkins


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Luiz :wilkins

Fucking Benfica scored :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Fener WOATing.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Fener is so weak.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

What a terrible referee on the Benfica vs Fenerbahçe game.


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Should be more than just five minutes injury time :kobe


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hopefully that's our last Thursday night.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

And Benfica's on the final. Fuck yeah!!!

How they even lost the first game against Fenerbahçe I don't know. So much better!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Chelsea - Benfica on the final. I think Chelsea is going to win.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Just hope the referee doesn't hold us back just like they did last year against Chelsea on the Champions League.


----------



## Spanish Lariato

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Benfica was very hateable in the last minutes of the match.
It seems like a good final to me.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hope to see Benfica absolutly destroy Chelsea for 90 minutes followed by an offside Chelsea goal in injury time leading to images on my TV screen of the Benfica fans crying


----------



## wizzy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Amsterdam here we go. It's gonna be hard, chelsea has a very strong team.

Today's game was very hard, go qualify to the final, awful referee, incredible how uefa sends a french referee for this game since with a victory from benfica, Portugal would surpass France in the uefa rankings.

We have a terrible schedule, the final is a couple days after our game against Porto, and we only lead with 4points int he league with 3 games to go, we cant save anyone to the final, but i think we have a chance if we play our best.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



> Benfica was very hateable in the last minutes of the match.
> It seems like a good final to me.


Every single team in those circumstances does the exact same thing. Everyone. It pisses me off too, but that's football...

Hoping Luiz remembers how much Benfica did for his career and scores an own goal on the final.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Benfica ! Benfica ! Benfica !


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

So the Europa League final is pretty much to determine who was the better team to finish 3'rd place in a Champions League group?


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## Meki

I might go to the final, not a fan of Chelsea nor Benfica. But it's a short trip.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Did any Chelsea player got suspended and can not play the final?


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Joel said:


> Fener WOATing.


:clap

I felt bad for Gokhan Gonul even as a Galatasaray fan. He is very good inside and outside the pitch, if he didn't get injured, Fener could stay in the match. Good game tho.

I am rooting for Chelsea in the finals so that we can see a solid Champions League Super Cup Bayern Munich vs Chelsea


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Masquerade said:


> :clap
> 
> I felt bad for Gokhan Gonul even as a Galatasaray fan. He is very good inside and outside the pitch, if he didn't get injured, Fener could stay in the match. Good game tho.
> 
> I am rooting for Chelsea in the finals so that we can see a solid Champions League Super Cup Bayern Munich vs Chelsea


2 Champions League and 5 more finals, thats a proper Super Cup


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*










I feel bad for him. I hope he's ok now.


----------



## wizzy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I hope everything is ok with Gonul, great player.


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Bryan D. said:


> I feel bad for him. I hope he's ok now.





wizzy said:


> I hope everything is ok with Gonul, great player.


He is fine lads, he is conscious, they stichted his lips up. With proper rest he will be fine




Ziggs said:


> 2 Champions League and 5 more finals, thats a proper Super Cup


(Y)


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Matic is one of the best players in the world! Cant belive why Chelsky let him go


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Ziggs said:


> Matic is one of the best players in the world! Cant belive why Chelsky let him go


He's a fantastic player. Javi Garcia who? :cool2


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Good second half, the final is at least something this year with the crazy amount of games we played but we should still be more focused on a top 4 CL spot. Especially when the Jose deal is 99% closed.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*First and foremost, my prayers go to Gokhan Gonul, hope for a speedy recovery. From what I've heard he's been stiched up, and will be fine with some decent rest. Didn't look like much live, but after watching some videos/gifs, damn, that was a nasty, nasty hit.

Secondly, FUCK YES. Had to walk 16km to the stadium since I didn't have enough money for two trips, but it was so worth it. The stadium's environment was insane. 

This is what being a true fan is all about, my throat hurts from screaming, my legs hurt from walking, and it feels like I have a second heart inside my head, but damn I'm happy.

Apologies if this post is too hyper, but well, I'm still really hyper myself from the game, have been chanting our usual chants ever since I got out of the stadium.

Congratulations to all you Chelsea fans in here as well, Luiz' goal was a beauty. Eagerly awaiting for the Final now. Cheers!*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Just seen Chelsea are getting an allocation of only 9,800 tickets, in a 52k seater stadium, ridiculous


----------



## Meki

Skybs said:


> *First and foremost, my prayers go to Gokhan Gonul, hope for a speedy recovery. From what I've heard he's been stiched up, and will be fine with some decent rest. Didn't look like much live, but after watching some videos/gifs, damn, that was a nasty, nasty hit.
> 
> Secondly, FUCK YES. Had to walk 16km to the stadium since I didn't have enough money for two trips, but it was so worth it. The stadium's environment was insane.
> 
> This is what being a true fan is all about, my throat hurts from screaming, my legs hurt from walking, and it feels like I have a second heart inside my head, but damn I'm happy.
> 
> Apologies if this post is too hyper, but well, I'm still really hyper myself from the game, have been chanting our usual chants ever since I got out of the stadium.
> 
> Congratulations to all you Chelsea fans in here as well, Luiz' goal was a beauty. Eagerly awaiting for the Final now. Cheers!*


You coming to Amsterdam, mate?

I'll be there


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



THE TEACHER said:


> You coming to Amsterdam, mate?
> 
> I'll be there


*I wish! But economy isn't the best right now im my country, I could barely save up for today's ticket with all the transport passes and stuff I need for the current coursework (?) I'm taking, there's no way I can afford a ticket and two trips to Amsterdan. 


...Maybe I'll also walk all the way there :hmm:*


----------



## Meki

Skybs said:


> *I wish! But economy isn't the best right now im my country, I could barely save up for today's ticket, there's no way I can afford a ticket and two trips to Amsterdan.
> 
> 
> ...Maybe I'll also walk all the way there :hmm:*


If you can pay for two trips I can easily hook you up with some cheap (legal :side: ) tickets


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



THE TEACHER said:


> If you can pay for two trips I can easily hook you up with some cheap (legal :side: ) tickets


*The cheapest outward and return flight is 196€ . I wish, but there's no way I can save up that much in less than a month.

I'll definitely watch it on the massive plasma screen on a plaza near our stadium, it's going to be bursting with fans. *


----------



## Meki

Skybs said:


> *The cheapest outward and return flight is 196€ . I wish, but there's no way I can save up that much in less than a month.
> 
> I'll definitely watch it on the massive plasma screen on a plaza near our stadium, it's going to be bursting with fans. *


Watching on the big screens is always fun, I remember Genk's win against Standard. Ah good times.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



God™ said:


> :wilkins


Its genuinely breathtaking 

especially when you consider he hit it with his WEAKER foot

Good on Lampard to get the fuck out of the way before it killed him


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

What do Chelsea fans think of Benitez now? Improved opinion? Team has found a great groove with him. Obviously yet to be tested up against Manchester United, can't remember if you lot faced City recently. But, great run of form.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

We faced city twice lately

Lost both

We beat united once

And we have the next this weekend

I dont mind him anyore but we're still living up to what we should be. especially considering the sheer degree of talent in this squad

Not to mention what he did vs liverpool was shambolic. Couldnt properly rally the team, and didnt even mention the biting. Its like he wanted us to lose


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Boy oh boy. 

Can't wait to see Pep vs Mou in the supercup next season.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



THE TEACHER said:


> I might go to the final, not a fan of Chelsea nor Benfica. But it's a short trip.


Thinking about going too, just for good times with drunk Brits.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



EGame said:


> Boy oh boy.
> 
> Can't wait to see Pep vs Mou in the supercup next season.


:lmao

will be hilarious if it happens.


----------



## Meki

Quasi Juice said:


> Thinking about going too, just for good times with drunk Brits.


Drunk brits are hilarious. Plus the Arena is a sight worth seeing.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/competitions/champions-league/10039870/Borussia-Dortmund-receive-more-than-half-a-million-applications-for-Champions-League-final-tickets.html



> Borussia, who have an average home attendance of around 80,000, said 502,567 fans had applied for tickets online before Sunday's deadline.
> 
> "It's absolutely crazy," said the club, adding that a draw would be made to determine who would get the 24,042 tickets the club has been allocated for the match on May 25.
> 
> The two finalists have been allocated 50,000 tickets between them for the Champions League final at Wembley Stadium, even though the total capacity will be 86,000.
> 
> Prices start at £60 per ticket and go up to £330 for the top category, a shock for German fans used to much lower prices for Bundesliga matches.
> 
> Fans could end up paying more for a ticket for the Wembley final than they do for a season ticket at home in Germany, where most stadiums have low-cost standing areas.


Lovely old band wagon jumping.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

What?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Am I the only one who thinks Bayern play better football than Dortmund? Dortmund have all these new 'fans' because of the way they play but Bayern are much more enjoyable to watch and have more likable players (overall). The only difference I can see is that everyone is drifting towards the underdog team but these fans will turn their backs on them the moment they are successful.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I enjoy watching both teams in all honesty, I don't favour either of them. Obviously Bayern have far more solidity and are more clinical in the final third, so they're definitely the better team in a professional sense.

All that really matters to me is that we get a good final. Neutrals will generally always route for the underdog in a situation like this, it's just deeply inherent within human nature for some reason.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/competitions/champions-league/10039870/Borussia-Dortmund-receive-more-than-half-a-million-applications-for-Champions-League-final-tickets.html
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely old band wagon jumping.


wouldn't call it bandwagon, they are probably the 2nd or at least 3rd most popular club in Germany and have fans all over the country. This isn't some "small, no-name club" which Sky Sports continue to push


----------



## Andre

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Hajduk1911 said:


> wouldn't call it bandwagon, they are probably the 2nd or at least 3rd most popular club in Germany and have fans all over the country. This isn't some "small, no-name club" which Sky Sports continue to push


The reaction from the club would suggest that they're not used to having this many fans apply for match tickets. Why is there an abnormal demand all of a sudden? Band wagoning, glory hunting, fair weather fans, call it what you want.

Thanks for telling me that the club isn't small by the way, I would have never known that despite my club's ex-manager (who won a european cup with them) trying to mould us based on their style/system/successes (Y)


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I wouldn't say it's bandwagoning, because there could be certain situations that prevent people from going to the common matchday, but there will always be a number of fans who just turn up for the big day, then don't care for the rest of the season. Every sport will have that though, all about the spectacle. And, I wouldn't be surprised if a fair number of hardcore Dortmund fans missed out. Which would be extremely unfortunate for them. For games like these, clubs should prioritise their season ticket holders. Especially German clubs, their hardcore fangroups are amongst the best support.

As for Bayern playing better football, I would disagree. It's all a matter of who has the perspective on it, but I enjoy the high octane pressing play by Dortmund. They are very similiar. Bayern are just more methodical and Dortmund have the itch to get the ball forward as often as they can. Bayern's methodical play seems to get more balls in the net, strange.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



SN0WMAN said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Bayern play better football than Dortmund? Dortmund have all these new 'fans' because of the way they play but Bayern are much more enjoyable to watch and have more likable players (overall). The only difference I can see is that everyone is drifting towards the underdog team but these fans will turn their backs on them the moment they are successful.


Yeah I agree, I really like Dortmund but you can't help but I admire how complete and great Bayerns team is more. Bayern are the team I want to win.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Anyone know what the odds on Dortmund were at the start of the competition? I've been saying since the start that I thought it'd be between Dortmund/Juventus


----------



## Andre

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Desecrated said:


> I wouldn't say it's bandwagoning, because there could be certain situations that prevent people from going to the common matchday, but there will always be a number of fans who just turn up for the big day, then don't care for the rest of the season. Every sport will have that though, all about the spectacle. And, I wouldn't be surprised if a fair number of hardcore Dortmund fans missed out. Which would be extremely unfortunate for them. For games like these, clubs should prioritise their season ticket holders. Especially German clubs, their hardcore fangroups are amongst the best support.


What situations would prevent 400,000 people from attending a regular home game in Germany (where 80,000 tickets are available) that wouldn't be apparent at a cup final in England (30-40,000 tickets are available to Dortmund fans)? Other than those fans being English I can't think of a legitimate reason. So unless England has 100,000 or so genuine Dortmund fans then it seems a bit of a weak reason.

The fans who turn up for the big day but nothing else could fall under the categories of a fair weather fan or a band wagoner to be honest. Regardless of terminology, both are undesirable tags in my opinion.

I agree that it's a disgrace that the loyal Dortmund fans could miss out on a ticket. When we (ncfc) have limited tickets available the club sets up a ballot where the ticket sales are staggered, season tickets, then super members, then members, then general sale. Fair as it's ever going to be.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> What situations would prevent 400,000 people from attending a regular home game in Germany (where 80,000 tickets are available) that wouldn't be apparent at a cup final in England (30-40,000 tickets are available to Dortmund fans)? Other than those fans being English I can't think of a legitimate reason. So unless England has 100,000 or so genuine Dortmund fans then it seems a bit of a weak reason.
> 
> The fans who turn up for the big day but nothing else could fall under the categories of a fair weather fan or a band wagoner to be honest. Regardless of terminology, both are undesirable tags in my opinion.
> 
> I agree that it's a disgrace that the loyal Dortmund fans could miss out on a ticket. When we (ncfc) have limited tickets available the club sets up a ballot where the ticket sales are staggered, season tickets, then super members, then members, then general sale. Fair as it's ever going to be.


Avalibility (job being the majority one) and cash would be the two that prevent people from watching their club every week. Throw in the legit Dortmund fans in Britain, then the ones who are just looking for a ticket to watch the game. I can't imagine those can combined can amount upwards of 400'000 fans however. So there is a point of a decent amount just there for their special day, then in a few years, they'll barely remember who the first team was. The lack of avalibility is the biggest key point though, they'll most likely try to book a day off work to watch.

Definately, when you watch a cup final in Scotland, you'll see crowds in the tens of thousands. 3-4 days later for their league match, back down to the usual number. Frustrating experience to see, but nothing one can do about it. Also happens in the league playoffs in England, and it happened at that FA Trophy a few weeks ago, from memory.

I would like to hope it's what Dortmund are going for. They are a fan ran club first, they won't (hopefully) turn away their regulars just for a couple thousand who'll pay upwards of £500 more.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Anyone know what the odds on Dortmund were at the start of the competition? I've been saying since the start that I thought it'd be between Dortmund/Juventus



I don't know for sure, but at a guess I'd say they were roughly 25/1. Maybe even 30/1 given they were in a hard group.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Desecrated said:


> Avalibility (job being the majority one) and cash would be the two that prevent people from watching their club every week. Throw in the legit Dortmund fans in Britain, then the ones who are just looking for a ticket to watch the game. I can't imagine those can combined can amount upwards of 400'000 fans however. So there is a point of a decent amount just there for their special day, then in a few years, they'll barely remember who the first team was. The lack of avalibility is the biggest key point though, they'll most likely try to book a day off work to watch.
> 
> Definately, when you watch a cup final in Scotland, you'll see crowds in the tens of thousands. 3-4 days later for their league match, back down to the usual number. Frustrating experience to see, but nothing one can do about it. Also happens in the league playoffs in England, and it happened at that FA Trophy a few weeks ago, from memory.
> 
> I would like to hope it's what Dortmund are going for. They are a fan ran club first, they won't (hopefully) turn away their regulars just for a couple thousand who'll pay upwards of £500 more.


I find it hard to believe that the German Dortmund fans would struggle to find time for a regular home game in Germany but would have the time to go to England, at best that's a case of fair weather fans coming out of the woodwork. As for money, Bundesliga tickets are dirt cheap, a trip to England for a Champion's league final (travel/hotel/match ticket) would be really expensive. When you consider all of that it doesn't make sense that the club would suddenly be completely overwhelmed by ticket demands from genuine supporters. Maybe a few people fit your examples but I doubt it's really enough to catch the club by surprise.

The "decent amount just there for their special day" who will "barely remember who the first team was" in a few years sound like bandwagoners to me. I'm not saying that none of the extra 400,000 are genuine fans, but there must be a fair amount of cling-ons (no star trek) looking for a ticket amongst that lot, that's all I'm saying.

When we reached the division one/champs play off finals in 2001/2002 we took 30,000, despite only regularly receiving around 16,000-20,000 at Carra Rud at the time. Makes you wonder how people can muster up the desire to travel all the way from East Anglia to Wales but not to turn up regularly at home games. We often had spare seats during that season so you have to question where those other 10,000 "fans" were on a normal basis. Proper fair weather fans/band wagoners.

If Dortmund don't have a ballot system then it's a bit of a fuckern jewk to be honest.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Holy cow! There was a period of time in September (right before Matchday 1 I think), when Ladbrokes, PaddyPower and Sportingbet were offering 40/1 on Dortmund winning the CL. If you got on that you'll be a very happy man right now.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> When we reached the division one/champs play off finals in 2001/2002 we took 30,000, despite only regularly receiving around 16,000-20,000 at Carra Rud at the time. Makes you wonder how people can muster up the desire to travel all the way from East Anglia to Wales but not to turn up regularly at home games. We often had spare seats during that season so you have to question where those other 10,000 "fans" were on a normal basis. Proper fair weather fans/band wagoners.
> 
> If Dortmund don't have a ballot system then it's a bit of a fuckern jewk to be honest.


:clap

Exactly right. The extra fans Bradford, Southend & Millwall took to Wembley this year was a joke. To take the tens of thousands they did compared to their average attendances is a joke. That's why I respected Wigan so much for just their loyal fans going, yet they got criticised for not taking more than their average following.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I find it hard to believe that the German Dortmund fans would struggle to find time for a regular home game in Germany but would have the time to go to England, at best that's a case of fair weather fans coming out of the woodwork. As for money, Bundesliga tickets are dirt cheap, a trip to England for a Champion's league final (travel/hotel/match ticket) would be really expensive. When you consider all of that it doesn't make sense that the club would suddenly be completely overwhelmed by ticket demands from genuine supporters. Maybe a few people fit your examples but I doubt it's really enough to catch the club by surprise.
> 
> The "decent amount just there for their special day" who will "barely remember who the first team was" in a few years sound like bandwagoners to me. I'm not saying that none of the extra 400,000 are genuine fans, but there must be a fair amount of cling-ons (no star trek) looking for a ticket amongst that lot, that's all I'm saying.
> 
> When we reached the division one/champs play off finals in 2001/2002 we took 30,000, despite only regularly receiving around 16,000-20,000 at Carra Rud at the time. Makes you wonder how people can muster up the desire to travel all the way from East Anglia to Wales but not to turn up regularly at home games. We often had spare seats during that season so you have to question where those other 10,000 "fans" were on a normal basis. Proper fair weather fans/band wagoners.
> 
> If Dortmund don't have a ballot system then it's a bit of a fuckern jewk to be honest.


WHen it's put the way you put it, I definately see your point. The cash one shouldn't really be an issue. A lifetime of following the game in Britain has made me occasionally forget that tickets elsewhere aren't as ridiculous. So I'l concede you are right. There will be people to fit the criteria I've put down, but when I really think it through, nowhere near as much as 1/10th of that 500'000, and nowhere near as much to make my points valid.

It's sad in sports there will be people who just want to see their local club lift a trophy, and the club they allegedly support is a second thought to them for the other 364 days. There is the solution to it, but a majority of clubs don't really care about it enough to bother.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Desecrated said:


> WHen it's put the way you put it, I definately see your point. The cash one shouldn't really be an issue. A lifetime of following the game in Britain has made me occasionally forget that tickets elsewhere aren't as ridiculous. So I'l concede you are right. There will be people to fit the criteria I've put down, but when I really think it through, nowhere near as much as 1/10th of that 500'000, and nowhere near as much to make my points valid.
> 
> It's sad in sports there will be people who just want to see their local club lift a trophy, and the club they allegedly support is a second thought to them for the other 364 days. There is the solution to it, but a majority of clubs don't really care about it enough to bother.


This was a nice warm up for TDL, although we won't be able to use rebuttals 

Glory hunters are odd creatures. If you get so much satisfaction from seeing a sports team win a match then why wouldn't you want to see them on a regular basis? Sure, that team won't win every week, but there's a good chance that they won't win a one off final either.

It's funny really, because after that surprise play off final (scraped sixth place on the last day) we started to get sell outs due to the raised expectations. That followed through to our promotion in 04/05, yet all of the fans stuck with us when we went back down, even when we were relegated to league one in 2009. We have had a good loyal fan base over the last ten years. It's weird because we were only attracting around 13,000 per match during the "glory days" of the early 90's. The club proved themselves to be visionaries in the mid 90's when they started the kids for a quid campaign, the legacy of that investment is paying off now.


----------



## Meki

Tickets in Germany are very very cheap btw. Just pointing that out.
I liked this exchange between Andre and Desecrated. I'd just like to add that Dortmund stated something on their site about the tickets. I'd suggest to check that out.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> This was a nice warm up for TDL, although we won't be able to use rebuttals
> 
> Glory hunters are odd creatures. If you get so much satisfaction from seeing a sports team win a match then why wouldn't you want to see them on a regular basis? Sure, that team won't win every week, but there's a good chance that they won't win a one off final either.
> 
> It's funny really, because after that surprise play off final (scraped sixth place on the last day) we started to get sell outs due to the raised expectations. That followed through to our promotion in 04/05, yet all of the fans stuck with us when we went back down, even when we were relegated to league one in 2009. We have had a good loyal fan base over the last ten years. It's weird because we were only attracting around 13,000 per match during the "glory days" of the early 90's. The club proved themselves to be visionaries in the mid 90's when they started the kids for a quid campaign, the legacy of that investment is paying off now.


Lack of rebuttals was the only reason I signed.  

I think odd is an understatement. Especially those who switch clubs. Those fans seriously can't feel the happy emotions of being a champion or winner with a new team every few years.

It is always great to see clubs keep their fans through the years, after some turbulance. I do wonder if Wolves will keep theirs, they were averaging a decent crowd for Premier League games weren't they? Can't really recall. Their fans are hardcore nutcases though of the highest degree, so I should imagine they do. I mean, Millwall have kept their psychopaths, when they could of gone to, examples, QPR or Chelsea. They are relatively near Millwall from memory.

One fanbase that has confusd me, they won't be tagged under the gloryhunters discussion rolling, but Wimbledon & FC United of Manchester. Their attendances have declined through the years. That has me very curious. I do wonder why considering how those clubs are run.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Anyone know what the odds on Dortmund were at the start of the competition? I've been saying since the start that I thought it'd be between Dortmund/Juventus


quite a few "notable" people had them going far, Jurgen Klinsmann even in the group phase put Dortmund on the level of Bayern, Real Madrid and Barca (etc..)

They are a team who rise up when they are the underdogs it seems, funnily enough their worse games were against Malaga (Dortmund were considered favorites) and their home match against Ajax in the group phase


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Oh my god, 6 wigan fans are going to wembley?




Thats twice as many fans as I thought they had!

willing to bet they win 8*D


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

What if Borussia and Benfica win the CL and the EL?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

then they each get a trophy


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Kiz said:


> then they each get a trophy


This is an irrefutable deduction.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Desecrated said:


> One fanbase that has confusd me, they won't be tagged under the gloryhunters discussion rolling, but Wimbledon & FC United of Manchester. Their attendances have declined through the years. That has me very curious. I do wonder why considering how those clubs are run.


Can't speak for Wimbledon but FCUM's is fairly straightforward. Attendances have slowly dropped for a variety of reasons. Many are simply FC supporters now, so none bother with Man Utd in person. Others won't do Man Utd home games (so as to not be financially supporting Glazer) but may well do away games wherever possible. Others will do home and away games as well as going to FCUM when they can. Basically very few two people are the same in their outlook and how they treat FC. Some see it as a representation of the old United and will use it as a place to fallback on when they become disillusioned with Man Utd whilst others see it as their only club.

Being situated in Bury isn't ideal. For work and transport reasons it seems many people over the years have slowly stopped coming. Many seem to have fallen out of love with the game in general and just no longer attend. There's a consistent support week to week and certain games will always see a few more heads appearing, usually depending on who United are playing that weekend. There is hope however that the move to the new ground in Moston will slowly but surely see attendances increase progressively with the club now firmly having a permanent home and showing no signs of falling away.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Bayern is looking better then BVB at the moment, in Bundesliga atleast.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

What a goal. What a win for Wigan.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

If Bayern loses, they will become the team with the most losses in CL finals. Ja.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Felipe Yoshio said:


> What if Borussia and Benfica win the CL and the EL?


They'd be better European winners than last year. Borussia have been immense for a while, Benefica are a very solid outfit ideally suited to Europa standard.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

does your ass get jealous of the crap that comes out of your mouth henry


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Its all about MRLSH.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> does your ass get jealous of the crap that comes out of your mouth henry


That's funny. Almost as funny as the idea of Terry and Lampard being the key components of Chelsea's success. "Carried by foreign players, we know what we are."


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I bet you're fun at a party.


----------



## Death Rider

Henry Hill said:


> That's funny. Almost as funny as the idea of Terry and Lampard being the key components of Chelsea's success. "Carried by foreign players, we know what we are."


You know all that bitterness is bad for you. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Shut up guys! If you had the same opinion as Henry then you would be fine but you have different opinions which make you all sheep! 



Wait, what :cole1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Yeah, those 203 goals from Lampard and the countless assists to Drogba were worthless.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Gambit said:


> You know all that bitterness is bad for you.


If you can't be bitter about a Stoke standard footballer like John Terry enjoying a huge level of success then what can you be bitter about?


----------



## Death Rider

Henry Hill said:


> If you can't be bitter about a Stoke standard footballer like John Terry enjoying a huge level of success then what can you be bitter about?


I hate John terry with a passion but wow.... Stoke standard? And lampard is a key part of Chelsea success. And I am defending Chelsea. I need a shower this feels wrong. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Both Lampard and Terry have been good over the years, but they do get overrated by the English media. People go on about those two being the key to Chelsea's success over the years, but I personally think Drogba and Cech were more important players.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Lampard is class probably the only chelsea player i've liked down the years, never heard him say a bad thing about another team or player.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Sleeper said:


> Both Lampard and Terry have been good over the years, but they do get overrated by the English media. People go on about those two being the key to Chelsea's success over the years, but I personally think Drogba and Cech were more important players.


Over a long period those two definitely. I'd add in Carvalho and Makelele for the premiership winning period also.

Lampard seems like a fairly nice guy, didn't personally like the way he treated Villas-Boas though. Sure he had a hunger to still be in the first team and that's great but to try and undermine the manager like that was poor form and I know it wasn't just him, the whole campfire crew are to blame for that extremely unprofessional behaviour they demonstrated.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Personally I like to look at the whole team rather than the players’ individually. Terry isn't world class overall but his organisational skills and his aerial ability have been vital to Chelsea’s team over the years. 

Not everyone has to be a worldbeater but everyone should at least contribute.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Henry Hill said:


> Over a long period those two definitely. I'd add in Carvalho and Makelele for the premiership winning period also.


I'd agree with that too, but because of longevity obvious Terry and Lampard will be consider mores as Chelsea legends over those two. After agreeing with you so much I'm going to have to do the opposite now and say Chelsea's best English player of recent years is Ashley Cole. He's been up there with the best left backs in the World for a long time now :troll


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I think Madrid have been the shining example that putting eleven world class players in the same team doesn't guarantee success, at least not the success they crave anyway. 

Terry and Carvalho worked a treat and complimented one another perfectly.

Christ, don't get me started on Ashley Cole. One reason I'd really love for Action Man to come back to the prem (aside from the obvious excitement) would be for him to utterly humiliate that overrated clown now that he's got over the big match hump. Being called the best at his position in the era of Lahm, I can't even describe how stupid this is.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Henry Hill said:


> Terry and Carvalho worked a treat and complimented one another perfectly.


100% agree. Carvalho was the world class player. Terry just used the abilities he had that Carvalho didn't to make himself a key component in the Chelsea team. Glad you saw the light.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

The closest John Terry's ever been to a Stoke player was on the night he shagged Peter Couch's wife.

:terry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

To say theyre overrated is something, but to say they werent a vital part of chelsea's success is completely absurd

And im sick and tired of people repeatedly undermining our champions league victory last year


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I don't think anybody's ever said Ashley Cole's better than Lahm


----------



## Zen

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> To say theyre overrated is something, but to say they werent a vital part of chelsea's success is completely absurd
> 
> And im sick and tired of people repeatedly undermining our champions league victory last year


Ikr, people always looking at the final saying how we were so lucky, but not looking at the tournament as a whole


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Haha my friends keep poking fun at me for Chelsea being in the Europa League Final after winning the CL last year! Doesn't bother me though, I'm just happy that we might actually get a trophy this year, even if it is a BIG step down after winning the CL last year!


----------



## seabs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*Well you are still champions of europe remember :ann*


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Seabs said:


> *Well you are still champions of europe remember :ann*


I guess for now.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*You're not btw. No matter how much Chelsea fans sing it, you're not.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

until the champions league final they effectively are


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

So, how's Pep going to feel managing the team that just completed the Treble?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

pretty good i'd imagine.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

How dare you, Seabs.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*I bet Kiz has been singing "Champions of England, we know what we are" for the last month :hayden3

:hayden2*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Will they sing it next season after they win the Europa League?

CHAMPIONS OF EUROPA 

WE KNOW WHAT WE ARE


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

FIRST TEAM IN HISTORY TO HOLD BOTH TITLES AT ONCE. BOTH EUROPA AND CHAMPIONS LEAGUE

Also, fuck benefica, its coach, and players. Annoying twats. All they do is shit on other teams. "waaaah waaaah we deserved to beat chelsea last year, we deserved to beat Porto, we were better, waaaaaaaaaah"

Did anyone read the comments made by one of their midfielders? About how much worse we've gotten because we got knocked out of the Champions league group stages and how theyre gonna beat us

Hey dumbass, YOURE IN THE EUROPA LEAGUE TOO


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> FIRST TEAM IN HISTORY TO HOLD BOTH TITLES AT ONCE. BOTH EUROPA AND CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
> 
> Also, fuck benefica, its coach, and players. Annoying twats. All they do is shit on other teams. "waaaah waaaah we deserved to beat chelsea last year, we deserved to beat Porto, we were better, waaaaaaaaaah"
> 
> Did anyone read the comments made by one of their midfielders? About how much worse we've gotten because we got knocked out of the Champions league group stages and how theyre gonna beat us
> 
> Hey dumbass, YOURE IN THE EUROPA LEAGUE TOO


Those "comments" made by Aimar are not true, can't believe how can anyone believe in that shit


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

who the fuck is that in your avatar? it's genuinely scaring me.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Vader13 said:


> who the fuck is that in your avatar? it's genuinely scaring me.


Jeff Mills

Yeah, you know him right? Everyone knows Jeff Mills


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Vader13 said:


> who the fuck is that in your avatar? it's genuinely scaring me.


Jeff Mills, like Snowman said, everyone knows Jeff Mills, at least the ones who like music, genius.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Well depends what music you like doesn't it.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



WWE_TNA said:


> Well depends what music you like doesn't it.


I said music, not genres, he is one of the most influential producers of all time and probably the biggest name of Techno, it's general knowledge.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I like music. I don't give a shit who produces the songs. I like football, I don't care who the directors are. Grow up.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*Does he make music as good as The Spice Girls though? I doubt it :kobe8*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Vader13 said:


> I like music. I don't give a shit who produces the songs. I like football, I don't care who the directors are. Grow up.


Never heard of him either, plus i don't listen to techo or anything like that.

I proably couldn't name many songs or most people in todays charts and you'd consider that general knowledge right?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Danny Mills brotha from anotha motha.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Vader13 said:


> I like music. I don't give a shit who produces the songs. I like football, I don't care who the directors are. Grow up.


Lol, what are you talking about?

In electronic music the producers are the ones who produce a song, like a band who creates a song.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Name 10 people involved with the Nazi regime.

Name 177 footballers with penis' longer than 10 inches.

Do you know the answer to these?

Do you?

Does it matter if you do?

Does it fuck.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Vader13 said:


> Name 10 people involved with the Nazi regime.
> 
> Name 177 footballers with penis' longer than 10 inches.
> 
> Do you know the answer to these?
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Does it matter if you do?
> 
> Does it fuck.


Grow up


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Vader13 said:


> Name 10 people involved with the Nazi regime.
> 
> *Name 177 footballers with penis' longer than 10 inches.*
> 
> Do you know the answer to these?
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Does it matter if you do?
> 
> Does it fuck.


Alex can answer this :brodgers

Enough with ELECTRONIC MUSIC. Let's talk about how Chelsea are going to beat Benfica on Wednesday, which will see Jorge Jesus, the Benfica squad, Ziggs and Bananas cry some more :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Vader13 said:


> Name 10 people involved with the Nazi regime.
> 
> *Name 177 footballers with penis' longer than 10 inches.*
> 
> Do you know the answer to these?
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Does it matter if you do?
> 
> Does it fuck.



Dwight Yorke?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*






that is the work of a genius? leave it out. that's the exact noise my head makes the morning after a night out.

is the only reason why people do pills at techno clubs so they can block this garbage out?


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Vader13 said:


> that is the work of a genius? leave it out. that's the exact noise my head makes the morning after a night out.
> 
> is the only reason why people do pills at techno clubs so they can block this garbage out?


:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Vader13 said:


> that is the work of a genius? leave it out. that's the exact noise my head makes the morning after a night out.
> 
> is the only reason why people do pills at techno clubs so they can block this garbage out?


Motherfucking Vader.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

yeah, FUCK BENEFICA


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

After our BRAVE run to the Europa League final, we have the highest UEFA coefficient points of the English teams.

We won the coefficient points :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

We're also earning the most out of all English teams in Europe

suck it united + arsenal + city


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Vader13 said:


> *Name 10 people involved with the Nazi regime.*
> 
> Name 177 footballers with penis' longer than 10 inches.
> 
> Do you know the answer to these?
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Does it matter if you do?
> 
> Does it fuck.


and I can answer this :brodgers

I think Chelsea will win comfortably to be honest. Hopefully Jesus cries and the camera zooms in on his face slowly.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I'm afraid Brendan Rodgers isn't the 10 people I was looking for. Although his nose definitely accounts for at least 6 Nazis.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

City are going past the group stages next season :hb


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Chelsea 2-1 Benfica is my prediction.


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I suppose I will be hoping for a Chelsea win in the final. Usually I wouldn't, but I'm sure Luisao acted like a massive cunt in a match against us seven years ago. I'm not entirely sure what he did exactly, but I haven't dropped my grudge against him since then.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Benfica to win on penas with lampard missing the last penalty for chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



WWE_TNA said:


> Benfica to win on penas with lampard missing the last penalty for chelsea.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



DwayneAustin said:


> I suppose I will be hoping for a Chelsea win in the final. Usually I wouldn't, but I'm sure Luisao acted like a massive cunt in a match against us seven years ago. I'm not entirely sure what he did exactly, but I haven't dropped my grudge against him since then.


People at Rawk disagree.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



WWE_TNA said:


> Benfica to win on penas with lampard missing the last penalty for chelsea.


some men just want to watch the world burn


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Ziggs said:


> People at Rawk disagree.


RAWK is a cesspool of shit, except Hank Scorpio :brodgers


----------



## haribo

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

How long until we have a Jeff Mills smiley? We can never have enough smileys for a "recurring guest DJ on The Electrifying Mojo radio show on WJLB".



Joel said:


> Alex can answer this :brodgers


So can haribo :evra


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



> When you win something and you finish you are hungry again.
> 
> So last year I ate beef, now I have chicken but I'm still really hungry and want to win more titles.


David luiz comparing winning the champions league to beef, while winning the europa to chicken

i think having a waiter for a manager is starting to take its toll on the squad


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Luiz needs to sign for us and come play centre back with Colo

















The combined sight of those two hair dos would strike fear into the hearts of any striker


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Benfica are coming off a very emotional loss to Porto on the weekend, wonder how they will react to that. I've said since February that if Chelsea take it seriously they will win the EL, and it looks like that will be the case, even though they have had kind draws throughout the tournament


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Green Light said:


> Luiz needs to sign for us and come play centre back with Colo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The combined sight of those two hair dos would strike fear into the hearts of any striker


It wouldn't have scared one striker in particular, that's for sure!


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I've always hated Portuguese teams, tomorrow will be no different. 'Gwan Chelsea :robben2


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

They are totally exhausted physically and psychologically. Their loss against Porto is still on their heads. They probably lost the League on that game. They'll probably be crushed by DA GOAT, Zorres.










Poor Jorge Jesus. He's devastated.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

EUROPA LEAGUE FINAL BABY


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

c'mon Benfica :mark:

:robben2


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

When it's evil vs. evil, there can be no true winner.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hazard is not playing? Damn. What a great loss for Chelsea.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Benitez and DAT Europe, so that could only mean--Chelsea are lifting back to back European Trophies. If only, it were the CL, but if Arsenal were here, I'd have taken this in a heartbeat.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> When it's evil vs. evil, there can be no true winner.


True. Thank God in the Champions League final we have the good clean Dortmund to beat the evil, vile choking Bayern :brodgers


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZEn11QPpFDY


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

LOL just realized I will be in London the day after Wembley. 

I dun goof'd hard. Should have gone to the Final to cheer on BVB.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Renegade™ said:


> c'mon Benfica :mark:
> 
> :robben2


*
Fuck yes. :mark:*


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hoping for a good match in my hometown stadium. Dont have a favourite team, just hope for an intense match with lots of kicking and violence. Cmon eh, this is a wrestling forum after all.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Expecting a good match. If the first half is poor, The Apprentice is going on at 9!

Na, should be good. Hope for an entertaining game and I expect goals. Matic to have a blinder for irony's sake!


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Chelsea fans chanting for Mourinho and Drogba, what a patetic little club.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Ziggs said:


> Chelsea fans chanting for Mourinho and Drogba, what a *patetic* little club.


Nearly as patetic as Benfica's CL attempts last year.

You better say a prayer right now. I want to taste Jorge Jesus and Benfica's tears tonight. And I hope those tears consist of blood. Everyone knows that Porto is the only big club in Portugal. Pretty sure Eusebio regrets being connected to such a shit club like Benfica.

All your good players will leave you after we destroy you tonight and you will not taste anymore success. And then finally that eagle that flies around your stadium will be killed.


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Joel said:


> Nearly as patetic as Benfica's CL attempts last year.
> 
> You better say a prayer right now. I want to taste Jorge Jesus and Benfica's tears tonight. And I hope those tears consist of blood. Everyone knows that Porto is the only big club in Portugal. Pretty sure Eusebio regrets being connected to such a shit club like Benfica.
> 
> All your good players will leave you after we destroy you tonight and you will not taste anymore success. And then finally that eagle that flies around your stadium will be killed.


U mad? Must be though support a club that start being relevant 10 years ago.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

even chelsea pre roman when they could only finish top 4, is more relevant than benefica ever was

pathetic to chant the name of one of our all time GREATEST legends who led us to Champions league glory against all odds, and the greatest manager we've ever had?

i really wish Luiz and juan and Ramires and ZORRES curb stomp the fuck out of benefica

shitty club, shitty coach, shitty players, patetic fans


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> pathetic to chant the name of one of our all time GREATEST legends who led us to Champions league glory against all odds, and the greatest manager we've ever had?
> 
> i really wish Luiz and juan and Ramires and ZORRES curb stomp the fuck out of benefica
> 
> shitty club, shitty coach, shitty players, patetic fans


AHAHAHAHAHAH

OMG such a little litlle club, and your supporters ahahahah



Stamford Bridge church is amazing stadium if you want to watch a tennis match

Even Chelski pre-Abramovich? Who where you? No one cared about you.


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:torres to score in another European final tonight.

Chelsea 3-2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Ziggs said:


> U mad? Must be though support a club that start being relevant 10 years ago.


Mad? I support the champions of Europe (YES WE ARE, YES WE ARE, YES WE ARE, SEABS). There aint nothing to be mad about :kobe

What is Benfica? Former everything. Former big club. Former best in Portugal. Whole squad was on the floor crying a few days ago. Gonna be crying again today. You guys aint shit. Our biggest challenge left this season is Everton on Sunday.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

pre Roman? We WON the same goddamn trophy you're playing for tonight genius!

benefica is a nobody. shoot look at luiz, bastard couldnt wait to pack his bags and GTFO


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Stamford Bridge is actually a really nice stadium.

Honestly, Benfica don't stand a chance tonight.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

They might

We've crumbled at too many cup ties this season. Hopefully rafa delivers tonight


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Chelsea's 10 years of relevance (which is bollocks as they won trophies in the 10 years before the Roman Abramovich era) is being used as an insult? what have benfica done in the past 10 years? what've they done since the Eusebio days? They've won about 4 or 5 titles in 25 years, in a league that consists of two good teams. And then they've...

erm...


yeah that's it.


stick to your techno music as you know fuck all about football.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*










getting juicy in this thread


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I hate chelsea as much as the next guy but they were a pretty big club before roman came in just not as succesful but not many teams stood much of a chance in the 90's/early 00's with uniteds dominance and arsenal who for a long time where the number two side in the prem.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Dat two on one squash match with a run-in from Vader :avit:


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Artur, Melgarejo, Garay, Luisao, Andre Almeida, Matic, Enzo Perez, Nico Gaitan, Salvio, Rodrigo and Cardozo. That's their official team.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Ziggs is a subtle troll i'm sure

Really wish Hazard was playing tonight, he'd destroy that defence.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Vader13 said:


> Chelsea's 10 years of relevance (which is bollocks as they won trophies in the 10 years before the Roman Abramovich era) is being used as an insult? what have benfica done in the past 10 years? what've they done since the Eusebio days? They've won about 4 or 5 titles in 25 years, in a league that consists of two good teams. And then they've...
> 
> erm...
> 
> 
> yeah that's it.
> 
> 
> stick to your techno music as you know fuck all about football.


Chelsea were a good cup side in the 5 or so years before Abramovic, but there were also in boat loads of debt. Perhaps it was a good thing after all, because before Abramovic arrived, there was talk of Terry going to Arsenal. In fact I have an Arsenal magazine from early 2003 where Dixon, Sansom and Charlie George all say the player they most want us to sign is John Terry.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Cech; Azpilicueta Cahill Ivanovic Cole; Luiz Lampard; Ramires Mata Oscar; Torres

Don't oppose this. Not a big fan of Ramires on the wing, but rather him than Moses. Even in the Europa League.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Cech; Azpilicueta, Ivanovic, Cahill, Ahsley Cole; David Luiz, Lampard, Ramires, Oscar, Mata; Torres.

Luiz on the middle.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Luiz will score and so will lampard possibly the winning goal.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Joel said:


> Cech; Azpilicueta Cahill Ivanovic Cole; Luiz Lampard; Ramires Mata Oscar; Torres
> 
> Don't oppose this. Not a big fan of Ramires on the wing, but rather him than Moses. Even in the Europa League.


Not to mention it means Lampard plays. I was sure he wouldn't but he's such a legend he just had to.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Joel said:


> Cech; Azpilicueta Cahill Ivanovic Cole; Luiz Lampard; Ramires Mata Oscar; Torres
> 
> Don't oppose this. Not a big fan of Ramires on the wing, but rather him than Moses. Even in the Europa League.


ah, but RAM on the wings was the key component in our CL destroying campaign later year

With his speed used properly, he is a WMD on the wings in terms of the counter attack


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

300 Bison$ on Benfica to win in overtime.

:heskeymania


----------



## Curry

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

1-1 FT with Chelsea winning 2-1 after extra time.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Sleeper said:


> Chelsea were a good cup side in the 5 or so years before Abramovic, but there were also in boat loads of debt. Perhaps it was a good thing after all, because before Abramovic arrived, there was talk of Terry going to Arsenal. In fact I have an Arsenal magazine from early 2003 where Dixon, Sansom and Charlie George all say the player they most want us to sign is John Terry.


Oh yeah, they were nowhere near where they're at now. Just don't like seeing good teams get discredited. Before the oil-rich times, they had some players who I liked seeing (Zola, Gudjohnson, Desailly, Di Matteo, Vialli, Hasslebaink amongst others) and seemed to play miles better in the cups than the league where they usually finished in similar positions to Everton/Liverpool these days. I do wonder where they'd be without Roman though and how important was that Gronkjaer goal to seal their CL spot? Would he hve still invested if they weren't in the Champions League? Maybe, maybe not. That goal definitely made sure though - and made sure of their future.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*2-1 Benfica.

Come on, we got this.*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Weird feeling about the game tonight. I don't feel any excitement but I also never mind seeing Terry and Lampard lifting another trophy. At least we got something from this season after the insane amount of games we played.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Chelsea win tonight and RAFAS REDEMPTION will be complete.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*I'm just frustrated I can't see the game in Lisbon on the big plasma screen. Fucking Spring allergies enaldo*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Come on Torres. I believe!










:torres


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

68 games this season. Insanity. 7 titles, nothing, one is still on the line. 

SAVE US Jose :jose 

We need his mentality now more than anything.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

That was a nice display.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

We dont need no stinking title

we have the top 4 cup 

:wenger


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> We dont need no stinking title
> 
> we have the top 4 cup
> 
> :wenger


:rvp


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Really hope Benfica succeeds and wins the trophy. After their atrocious performance against Porto, they need to get back up and do their thing. And what a better way to recover than to beat Chelsea in the Europa League final and lift that trophy.

Besides, Chelsea will win plenty of trophies next season with the GOAT. They don't need this one.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Name of the fit Chelsea physio again?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*










Eva Carneiro


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

LMAO Gaitan 

do you even target?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Gaitan with a nice drop goal there.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

C'mon Gaitan finish that, you need to get an Orange MOTM FIFA card for this game :side:


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Benfica wasting opportunities as usual, especially in these kind of games.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:lol Chelsea has been horrible so far. Ridiculous.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

They should have scored by now, benfica that is.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

lmao Chelsea.

but who was awareness?


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

You too Rodrigo.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Aint even worried.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

17 minutes in the game, if it continues that way, Terry and Lampard aren't lifting any trophy tonight. We're pretty horrendous so far.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Chelsea heavily outplayed.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Mata, Mata...


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

This will be the typical shite first half, really good second half performance then


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

If they score early, then that's cool. Then we'll actually feel the need to turn on our urgency.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

This is how every Chelsea/benfica game goes.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Ba, Hazard and Terry are needed.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



BANKSY said:


> This is how every Chelsea/benfica game goes.


I seriously hope the outcome changes though.

Problem with Benfica is they generally play better than their opponents, with lots of opportunities, but most of the times they fail to materialize those opportunities, especially in these games. Never changes. Hope it changes.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Only Hazard is needed from there. We're absolutely fine right now. Benfica's storm has passed.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Joel said:


> Only Hazard is needed from there. We're absolutely fine right now. Benfica's storm has passed.


How is it fine? Chelsea's defense is terrible.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Matic is an absolute beast. What a fantastic player.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

It's being tested by terrible shooting. It's fine.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Joel said:


> It's being tested by terrible shooting. It's fine.


The thing is: They don't even shoot.

:theo


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

My god Gaitan is a complete potato.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

When Benfica start creating some clear cut chances instead of scrambles in the box then Chelsea should panic.

This is just shaping up for more Benfica tears. Calling it now 1-0 Chelsea, Lampard .


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Benfica are going to have to take advantage of this domination or they could be punished.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Oh, so close Frank.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

People call Hazard a flop, but without him we're too one dimensional.

Great shot from THE LEGEND.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

What a save Moraes


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Holy shit! Epic save by Artur.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Joel said:


> People call Hazard a flop, but without him we're too one dimensional.
> 
> Great shot from THE LEGEND.


Random but who would you say has had the better season Walcott or Hazard, there was a massive argument on the EA forums about it :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

That Artur save was beatiful. Great shot from Frank too



AlexHumph said:


> Random but who would you say has had the better season Walcott or Hazard, there was a massive argument on the EA forums about it :lol


I'd sauy Hazard but by Walcott's standard he has bossed it this year


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Bryan D. said:


> Ba, Hazard and Terry are needed.


Besides being the mainstay of our defence for the past decade, Terry is the core of our leadership and organization, he's pretty much irreplaceable on a weekly basis. 

From the players available, Ba can make a difference now and put some pressure on their defence but as Joel said, their momentum has passed and they're not effective at all.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



AlexHumph said:


> Random but who would you say has had the better season Walcott or Hazard, there was a massive argument on the EA forums about it :lol


Probably Walcott due to statistics. In term of general play, Hazard has been better.

Expect Hazard to have a monster season next.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Ba in the second half hopefully. Torres doesn't care again. One Lampard winner.


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Rock316AE said:


> Ba in the second half hopefully.



lolwut?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*Man, we had 3 great chances, can't believe none got in. Still have no idea why Gaitan didn't shoot on that chance.

Great shot by Lampard as well, followed by a nice save from Artur


Great game so far (Y)*


----------



## Curry

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Rock316AE said:


> Ba in the second half hopefully. Torres doesn't care again. One Lampard winner.


Ba is cuptied, can't play.

Torres is at least trying, which can't be said for everyone.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Rock316AE said:


> Ba in the second half hopefully. Torres doesn't care again. One Lampard winner.


Ba is not available for Europe League.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Rock316AE said:


> Ba in the second half hopefully. Torres doesn't care again. One Lampard winner.


Ba is cuptied. And Torres wasn't that bad I think


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Pretty dire from both teams. Ramires and Luiz with 'dat 4% long passing success rate. Short and sideways, boys.

:brodgers



Rock316AE said:


> *Ba in the second half hopefully.* Torres doesn't care again. One Lampard winner.


I'd going to go out on a limb and say that change wont be happening.

Ninja'd 4/5 times. Impressive. :heskeymania


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Lol, completely forgot about that. Torres tried in the last few games. I don't think he touched the ball 3 times in this half.

But you can say that on almost everyone, besides the Lampard shot.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

The only thing that is worrying me is that this is how the final of the Club World Cup went and we lost that. Hopefully this time Rafa can motivate them to use the ball properly.

Benfica has passed the ball well, but they are shooting like spaz's. When they start working Cech, I'll get very worried.

Jorge Jesus tears are needed. Do not let me down, Chelsea.


----------



## wizzy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

We played well in first half, had more ball, we just have to start deciding better the last pass and start shooting, but we still need to keep cautious on the defensive end, chelsea can score anytime with a counter attack.

Interesting game so far. Hope we can win, not gonna be easy for sure.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Their gonna fluke another cup win aren't they :terry


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I have to say that the Benfica players collapse when an opposing player runs near them.



Rock316AE said:


> 17 minutes in the game, if it continues that way, Terry and Lampard aren't lifting any trophy tonight. We're pretty horrendous so far.


Same as last season and you did then :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

youd think with all their 'domination' benefica would have more shots on target than us


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Torres has been fine.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*Sloppy first half, nothing sloppy about Eva tonight though bama*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Benfica have been in control but despite that I can't help but feel they'll balls it up. They were looking very good early on but were wasteful.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Bayern didn't dominate this much. :torres

Still, it's goals that count, just ask greedy Frank shooting free kicks from 45 yards. :terry


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Was asleep for the first half but looking at the stats/reaction it seems Benfica was the better team. Good, their bitching when they lose will be all the sweeter :brodgers


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Jesus Christ, how many fouls has Chelsea committed thus far?


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Wake the fuck up Chelsea. Mother of God.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

FUCK


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Look on to me.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Our counter attacking is fucking shit tonight.

Hazard plz :jose


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

What a ball for that disallowed goal. Wow.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Offside goal by Benfica, just a little though... Damn that assistant.


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Ramires is WOATing like no other tonight.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Torres isn't Zorres anymore , that's why he doesn't score.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hey Mata... How about you put in a good cross, yeah? Ok.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:torres


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

OMFG TORRES!

:torres


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

TORRES! :torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

TORRES

WITH THE CLASSIC POSE


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Srdjan99 said:


> Torres isn't Zorres anymore , that's why he doesn't score.


:torres


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

LMAAAOOOOOOOOOOO 

BUT WHO WAS DEFENSE?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:torres the GOAT

He's done well tonight


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Really don't deserve it.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

The tears are flowing now


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Nice unbiased commentary from Townsend there, fucking wanker. WHO NEEDS THE MASK :zorres


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres


----------



## Curry

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

EL NINO RETURNS


----------



## CGS

:torres

I'd have lol if he managed to fuck that up


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Goddamn that was shades of Torres's goal against Barca. 

feels bad man.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Luisao with the movement of an asthmatic ant there.

Well taken finish all the same.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Rock316AE said:


> Ba in the second half hopefully. *Torres doesn't care again*. One Lampard winner.


:torres


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

he scores when he wants...


----------



## ABK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:zorres


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Shit defending.

Now they're trying long throws. Embarrassing. Fucking hell Benfica.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

The commentary on ITV is unbelievably biased.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Has Ramires received a yellow card already? Fuck sake...


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Bryan D. said:


> :torres


There's no motivation or creativity but at least we were effective :torres


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

WHERE IS YOUR ALLAH NOW BENEFICA?! WHERE IS YOUR ALLAH NOW?

TORRES, GAWD OF EUROPA LEAGUE

:heskeymania


----------



## CGS

BIG GAME TORRES

I await the 'he's back' talks. Pretty weak defending from benfica to say the least though. Especially after how well they have played up to now


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :torres
> 
> I'd have lol if he managed to fuck that up


You were hoping he did weren't you. :heskeymania


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

LIMA BEAN


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

torres is back!

CONTRACT EXTENSION

:hesk2


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Offensive subsitute. Go Ola John.


----------



## CGS

Richard Keys said:


> You were hoping he did weren't you. :heskeymania


Me? Wanting to see torres fuck up? Of course not :jordan


----------



## wizzy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> WHERE IS YOUR ALLAH NOW BENEFICA?! WHERE IS YOUR ALLAH NOW?
> 
> TORRES, GAWD OF EUROPA LEAGUE
> 
> :heskeymania


Who is Benefica?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Benfica pen :torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Very silly.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Azpiladonut


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

PENAL PENAL


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

YEEEEEEES! Penalty! Now fuckin' score Cardozo.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

WTF he's doing? fpalm


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Azpilol


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :mark: :mark: :mark:

GOALDOZO :mark:*


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

every round of this competition...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Game on.

Was wishing Lima would get booked for waving that fucking imaginary card.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

THIS SONG EVERYTIME

Who is the announcer KSI?


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!

LOL Cardozo hurting myself scoring.


----------



## CGS

And did benfica are back'


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

BRAVE Cardozo hitting the ball so hard he gave himself cramp.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Deserved equaliser.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*:lol At Cardozo hurting himself.

We need you man, rise above pain.*


----------



## wizzy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Now, he have to go thru the rest of the game with Gaitan as Left Back...God Help Us!


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Get Ramires off please.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

The fuck is Ramires doing? 

I think he's remembering what Benfica meant to his career. Hope he continues his terrible performance.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

It's like Ramires hated playing as a winger so much last season, that this season he has decided not to play well when selected there.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

If those Cisse goals hadn't been disallowed we'd have beaten Benfica and then we'd have beaten Chelsea tonight, just saying.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

lol Matic should be sent off by now. Ref dun goofed


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:lol torres ffs.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*










Worst. Ref. Ever.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

LOL at Torres wanting a penalty. He should have received a yellow card for that, but whatever.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Luisao's arms all around Torres there. Went down theatrically, but doesn't mean it was not a penalty.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Joel said:


> Luisao's arms all around Torres there. Went down theatrically, but doesn't mean it was not a penalty.


If that was a penalty, we would have 100 penalties per game.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Thee Brain said:


> If that was a penalty, we would have 100 penalties per game.


Thanks Alan


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Ramires has a champions league winners medal, you think he'd understand the offside rule by now


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:lmao Ramires is WOATing all around today.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Desperate for a pena.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

LOL Torres is terrible.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Worst. Europa. League. Final. Ever.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

jesus christ ref HELEN KELLER coulda seen that was a pen

GO BACK TO FRANCE WITH YOUR BOYFRIEND OVREBO


----------



## Curry

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I don't remember seeing Ramires play this damn badly for a whole game.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

OMFG almost. Stunning save by Cech.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Still don't get what Azpilicueta was thinking with his jump, I can't even call it inexperience, just stupid.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I gotta say. Azpilicueta is terrible.


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

This ref is a joke. Benfica players just roll around on the ground even when they're the ones committing fouls.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Azpilicueta isn't terrible.

The ref could book some of these Benfica players now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Bryan D. said:


> I gotta say. Azpilicueta is terrible.


one of the best most consistent RBs this season, and youre basing him off ONE mistake

bravo. right. terrible player

also torres is amazing because im gonna base him off one game


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Bryan D. said:


> I gotta say. Azpilicueta is terrible.


He's nowhere near terrible, couple of mistakes here and there sure but he's still a good RB


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Great tackle by Luisao.


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Bryan D. said:


> I gotta say. Azpilicueta is terrible.


No way. He's been a great signing.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> one of the best most consistent RBs this season, and youre basing him off ONE mistake
> 
> bravo. right. terrible player
> 
> also torres is amazing because im gonna base him off one game


Meanwhile Ramires is the shittest player in the whole Chelsea team


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Frankie!!


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

LAMPARD FUCK, SO CLOSE!


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Jesus Christ Lampard...


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

FRANK GOATPARD . 

is such a thing even possible?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

DAMN! The Legend


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

HOLY SHIT FUCK CHRIST CRACKER JESUS


----------



## CGS

Crazy ass shot from grandpa Lamps


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

What about some changes, Benitez? Bring on Moses.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hope I don't fucking see a Porto flashback in the damn overtime.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Is Torres capable of doing anything right?

Penalties please


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

BRANI


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

IVAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Thee Brain said:


> Hope I don't fucking see a Porto flashback in the damn overtime.


:HHH2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

oh shit


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

LMAO CHELSEA


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Congrats Chelsea on making history


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Ok, FUCK this world.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

HOLY FUCK



SUCK ON THAT, NOYK


----------



## CGS

DAT BOSS BRAN


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Fuck off and die, Townsend.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Fantastic tireless work from Ramires winning that corner.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

BRAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Seriously Townsend can go fuck himself, no commentator should fucking cheer a team when they score.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Typical Chelsea winning it on a corner kick. I hate goals from corner kicks in big games. They should change the rules so corner kicks become throw ins.


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Taste the tears, Jorge, you cunt! Taste them!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Missed most of the game. Turn it on, corner to Chelsea. Chelsea score. Great timing!


----------



## ABK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

YESSSS!!!! :yes


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

But... but Benfica were better throughout the game and should have won!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

WAS NEVER WORRIED :jordan2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

LUCKY FUCKS!!


----------



## CGS

:lmao This commentary is gold. Would have been hilarious to hear the disappointment in his voice if that was Benfica who scored


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Every benfica fan right now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

lol wtf


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

IvanGoATvic 










HISTORY...


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

GOAT CAHILL


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

IVANAGOAT


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

WE EUROPA NOW

BENFICA TEARS NOW

GET THAT KIT ON TERRY


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Lucky for that chance at the death for Benfica.

Congrats, Chelsea. Brilliant stuff.

:lmao at that lad who was praying and looking to the Heavens all through that match


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

LOL Benfica.

Cowardly performance.

Fuck shooting lets pass it across the penalty area. Idiots. Congrats to chelsea.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Where's the full kit wanker?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*I guess that's it... Again, a really important game lost in the final minute. Again, against a blue team. Fuck sake.

Ah well, good game, congratulations to Chelsea.

Better luck next year *


----------



## wizzy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Congrats to Chelsea.

I still can't believe we lost 2 trophys in 4 days, both with conceded goals after the 90' minute. We can't get a break.


----------



## CGS

Man I wish Bosingwa was still at Chelsea 

Also wonder it :terry will go into full kit wanker again


----------



## Medo

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*Lucky lucky Chelsea, congrats.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Not that I cared who won either way really but LOL Benfica fans


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

ZIGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

WHAT YOU SAYING, BRUV?!


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

We lost two titles in the space of a week in overtime! Fucking incredible.

FUCK everything.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Congrats Chelsea. :wilkins

Benfica played well, unlucky for them.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Cliffy Byro said:


> LOL Benfica.
> 
> Cowardly performance.


Both teams were cowardly. Every goal was a mistake.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Who is praying nonce they keep showing in the Chelsea end?


----------



## CGS

Also did I miss something? Townsead keeps talking like Jose is basically signed when the fuck did that happen?


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

#RAFAOUT


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Ivanovic's header was beautiful.

Congrats chelsea, you fucking cunts.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Terry's got his kit on :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Happy for Rafa.

Well done Chelsea.

Benfica. That's for knocking out Fener and KUYT :terry


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

'dat European God, Benitez.

Much better second half and credit to Chelsea for pulling it off.

Fantastic header from Ivanovic, ridiculous neck strength. Sit on it Shreeves. #Redemption.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I saw Ivanovic getting a big hug from that sexy physio, I wonder if he'll get a "happy ending" with his massage tonight :datass


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Rafa should be given the job. He's done brilliantly.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Bryan D. said:


>




* Yep enaldo :jose :batista3 :mcgee1:*


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:terry memes incoming


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Well at least it wont come of surprise this time since Rafa is already sacked.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Wasn't Terry in a suit earlier? :lmao


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Are they gonna sing that shite chant for another year now!? :wilkins


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

#RAFAFOREVERTON

:moyes1


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Terry is fantastic :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Terry is in the kit now :lmao

Is that Bolo Zenden mixing in with the Chelsea lot? :wilkins


----------



## CGS

So Joel Redead and Co would you want Rafa to take over if Jose doesn't come? 

Terry :lmao


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:terry taking the piss


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

he's even got the shin pads on :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Captain, Leader, Legend :terry Lift that trophy.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*Hopefully next year's CL final being held in our stadium will somehow make us go trough a "fairy tail" and achieve something legendary. *


----------



## Curry

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

John Terry has no shame at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Terry, what a shameless cunt.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I wonder if there will be any areas of Amsterdam which will appeal to Terry in his celebrations? 
:wilkins :terry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> So Joel Redead and Co would you want Rafa to take over if Jose doesn't come?
> 
> Terry :lmao


nah, we've seen what happens when Rafa manages a team after a euro cup win 

8*D


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



ConnorMCFC said:


> I wonder if there will be any areas of Amsterdam which will appeal to Terry in his celebrations?
> :wilkins :terry


Yeh us dutchies were joking about how prostitutes might take the night off tonight, unless they are really up for it.


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> he's even got the shin pads on :lmao



:lmao such a boss! 

Be happy Bosingwa won't fuck this one up Chelsea fans






JOAL.com said:


> nah, we've seen what happens when Rafa manages a team after a euro cup win
> 
> 8*D


Sign him up Roman 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Damn Jorge Jesus has great hair for a guy that old. 

Strong no balding genetics.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Congrats to Chelsea but feel really bad for Benfica. It was in the last minute and they almost leveled despite that!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Noyk and wizzy, unlucky lads. I'll say that to you guys as you've acted with class.

Ziggs :lmao :lmao :lmao 



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> So Joel Redead and Co would you want Rafa to take over if Jose doesn't come?
> 
> Terry :lmao


Nope! But I give him credit for steadying the ship at the end and will wish him luck on his next job.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Did that kid just sneak in or something?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Skybs said:


> *Hopefully next year's CL final being held in our stadium will somehow make us go trough a "fairy tail" and achieve something legendary. *


Porto will win it in your backyard knowing Benfica's luck.

Hey at least it's not Sporting.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Love the 'Right to Play' on the back of Terry's shirt. 

Should really say 'Right to Lift Cup'


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Terry you cringe worthy prick :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## seabs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*Vintage Terry :cole3

Nice for Ivanovic after last season. Chelsea would do well to remember this is the jobber European competition and not the Champions League. Sorry to rain on the parade a little but at no point at the start of the season was win the minor European trophy an aim. Rafa is probably laughing his head off. Expect a Bubzeh alt tomorrow. Twice in less than a week for Benfica? Ouch.

Another title for PAULO & ROSS. *


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE AGAIN


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*Its official, I hate, despise the BLUE colour right now.
*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :lmao such a boss!
> 
> Be happy Bosingwa won't fuck this one up Chelsea fans


I missed seeing him being a clown this year :terry1

He should have jumped the barricade, stormed up the steps and pushed Terry and THE LEGEND over the ledge and raised the Europa League with pride.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Demba Ba and Hazard didn't change just saying.


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> nah, we've seen what happens when Rafa manages a team after a euro cup win
> 
> 8*D












FA Cup happens 8*D


----------



## ABK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hopefully Steven Gerrard shows Chelsea players how to lift a trophy someday :fpalm .


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> I missed seeing him being a clown this year :terry1
> 
> He should have jumped the barricade, stormed up the steps and pushed Terry and THE LEGEND over the ledge and raised the Europa League with pride.


:vince2 :russo


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Porto will win it in your backyard knowing Benfica's luck.
> 
> Hey at least it's not Sporting.


*Do you want me to commit suicide? :side:*


----------



## MOX

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

At least Chelsea can boast that they've won the most useful European trophy. You could get at least half a dozen brollies in there.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hazard still in his suit, as should be, terry should take note just remember john the only final you played in


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

And the Man Utd fan jealousy/another team apart from Man Utd experiencing success-mania is running wild brother :heskeymania


----------



## Spanish Lariato

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Congrats to Chelsea. Feel bad for Benfica,from a possible treble to this. Mata and Torres are the first players in history to win Eurocup, World Cup, Champions League and Europa League.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



nazzac said:


> Chelsea 2-1 Benfica is my prediction.


The right one


----------



## CGS

Benfica have lost 7 finals in a row? Fuck talk about soul crushing


----------



## just1988

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



united_07 said:


> Hazard still in his suit, as should be, terry should take note just remember john the only final you played in


*Didn't Rooney do the same on the weekend? Tbf, every player should be in full kit for the post game photo, they just look better.*


----------



## seabs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Richard Keys said:


> And the Man Utd fan jealousy/another team apart from Man Utd experiencing success-mania is running wild brother :heskeymania


:heskeymania


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Spanish Lariato said:


> Congrats to Chelsea. Feel bad for Benfica,from a possible treble to this. Mata and Torres are the first players in history to win Eurocup, World Cup, Champions League and Europa League.


What about the Community Shield and Super Cup though? They botched both of those. Heskey won FA Cup, League Cup, Uefa Cup, Community Shield and Super Cup all in one calender year. :heskeymania


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

It's always great to see Terry and Lampard lifting a trophy, even Europa League. There's no problem with Terry lifting the trophy, he was injured, he's the captain and we want to see him do it along with Frank. Nice moment with Rafa. Next year we're coming back :mourinho


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Benfica have lost 7 finals in a row? Fuck talk about soul crushing


Apparently the last manager that won a European Cup for them asked for a pay rise after winning, but was instead fired and he told them they will never win a European trophy again. 7 finals later he is still THE ORIGINAL RIGHT ONE.

Benfica fans pray at his grave whenever they pass in order to lift the curse :lol


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Richard Keys said:


> What about the Community Shield and Super Cup though? They botched both of those. Heskey won FA Cup, League Cup, Uefa Cup, Community Shield and Super Cup all in one calender year. :heskeymania


There's no shame in jobbing to Heskey.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Striker + Mourinho = Chelsea winning the league next year.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Spanish Lariato said:


> Congrats to Chelsea. Feel bad for Benfica,from a possible treble to this. Mata and Torres are the first players in history to win Eurocup, World Cup, Champions League and Europa League.


lol @ treble.

Europa shouldn't count as a treble.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Apparently the last manager that won a European Cup for them asked for a pay rise after winning, but was instead fired and he told them they will never win a European trophy again. 7 finals later he is still THE ORIGINAL RIGHT ONE.
> 
> Benfica fans pray at his grave whenever they pass in order to lift the curse :lol


:lmao amazing stuff. He must be laughing his ass off right about now.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I didn't see the first goal, that was pretty well taken by Torres. I take back what I said :zorres


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Applaud the Benfica fans being gracious in defeat, especially since they were by far the better team first half


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Joel said:


> Apparently the last manager that won a European Cup for them asked for a pay rise after winning, but was instead fired and he told them they will never win a European trophy again. 7 finals later he is still THE ORIGINAL RIGHT ONE.
> 
> *Benfica fans pray at his grave* whenever they pass in order to lift the curse :lol





Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :lmao amazing stuff. He must be laughing his ass off right about now.


Yeah, so about that laughing angle...

:lol


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :lmao amazing stuff. He must be laughing his ass off right about now.


He's dead.


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Joel said:


> Apparently the last manager that won a European Cup for them asked for a pay rise after winning, but was instead fired and he told them they will never win a European trophy again. 7 finals later he is still THE ORIGINAL RIGHT ONE.
> 
> Benfica fans pray at his grave whenever they pass in order to lift the curse :lol


*This is a true fact. I've done it myself.

May you find the most unconfortable cloud in heaven, Béla Guttmann*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Poor Benfica. Even though i'm a Porto supporter, this is really sad. Keep strong, Benfica supporters.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Well... Thursday nights with the Europa League was fun. Time to go after the big boy again next season though.

Noyk and wizzy starting to make me feel bad for Benfica fans though :sad:


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



God™ said:


>


THAT IS FUCKING GOLD! :lmao


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*My sig. I believe.









Call me a sissy, but I did shed a tear or two. :$

But that's the beauty of football. *


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Skybs said:


> *My sig. I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a sissy, but I did shed a tear or two. :$
> 
> But that's the beauty of football. *


As I always say, it's always the worst defeats that truly make you realize how proud you are to support that team.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Skybs said:


> *My sig. I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a sissy, but I did shed a tear or two. :$
> 
> But that's the beauty of football. *


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Congrats to Rafa. Great header by Ivanovic to win it.

Benfica tried that extra pass too many times in the first half. It looked like they might pay for it and they did.

I was just hoping that Rafa would shit & piss in the trophy and throw it into the crowd, telling the fans that's what he thinks of them and to say hello to Jose Mourinho for him.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*










Mother of 92.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Nige™;18328986 said:


> Congrats to Rafa. Great header by Ivanovic to win it.
> 
> Benfica tried that extra pass too many times in the first half. It looked like they might pay for it and they did.
> 
> *I was just hoping that Rafa would shit & piss in the trophy and throw it into the crowd, telling the fans that's what he thinks of them and to say hello to Jose Mourinho for him.*


Nah. This trophy was important to DAT CV of his.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Nige™ said:


> Congrats to Rafa. Great header by Ivanovic to win it.
> 
> Benfica tried that extra pass too many times in the first half. It looked like they might pay for it and they did.
> 
> I was just hoping that Rafa would shit & piss in the trophy and throw it into the crowd, telling the fans that's what he thinks of them and to say hello to Jose Mourinho for him.


That would be incredible. 


God™ said:


>


Beautiful.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Chelsea :clap Well done on winning it for ENGLAND.

Demba getting a medal after not playing a single game for Chelsea in the competition? Fuck logic.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Don't think Ba did get a medal. that was his pass around his neck.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*










*This is beautiful. I'll bet whatever you want these tears are for Benfica. 

We miss you, Luiz *


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Don't like to spoil the moment, but that picture is from after we lost the Club World Cup final :lol


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*Oh. Well. Uhm. Yeah. :side:


Edit:


Spoiler: THIS WILL DO














*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

You know, credit goes to where credit is due

Rafa Benitez, you helped us attain top 4 and a euro cup. You met your targets and exceeded them, bravo.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Back to waiting tables now though.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

you know i've criticised chelsea a lot in the past but winning 2 europeans titles in 2 years is extraordinary. Mad props.


----------



## Death Rider

Rafa should tell the Chelsea fans what he truly thinks of them and the take the trophy as a tip. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

YES! Proud of my blues for winning it tonight, well done lads! Feel for Benfica though, they played a decent match fairplay!


----------



## ABK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:lol at the Benfica coach saying his side deserved to win and all.

I remember him saying the same thing last season after we dumped them out of the Champions League and how he wished Barca would thump us. Wasn't the case, we won the UCL and now the Europa League against his team. How does it taste, Jesus?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

he said it again?

Jesus (8*D) what is wrong with this joker? you lost. the ref was more biased to you and you still lost

get over it


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

So if Bayern wins the Champions League, it will be Bayern/Chelsea for the Supercup : Pep vs Jose ? :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## Zen

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

s much as you doubt him, hate him...despise him and wish him gone. You cannot doubt Torres' fight for the club. Through all of the shame, public humiliation and abuse from everyone...he still believed in himself...and fought. 

WE CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*I'd just like to share a video I came up with, both Chelsea and Benfica fans doing a "sing off" before the match. Beautiful.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Chelsea are the first team in history to hold both the EL and CL trophies at the same time. Historic.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> he said it again?
> 
> Jesus (8*D) what is wrong with this joker? you lost. the ref was more biased to you and you still lost
> 
> get over it


Yes, here www.goal.com/en/news/166/europa-lea...a-deserved-to-win-europa-league-insists-jesus

The man simply can't get over Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*










ivanovic a john cena fan


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Tyler Durden said:


> Chelsea are the first team in history to hold both the EL and CL trophies at the same time. Historic.


Porto did that too, right?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Bryan D. said:


> Porto did that too, right?


Nearly. Valencia won the Europa before Porto won the champions league. Basically to win this accolade you have to regress.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Snowman said:


> Nearly. Valencia won the Europa before Porto won the champions league. Basically to win this accolade you have to regress.


Yeah. It's nice to hold both at the same time, but what it really means is that you've gone backwards.

Oh well. I just hope we mount a challenge next season for the Champions League.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Chelsea's Fernando Torres is the reigning World Cup, European Championship, Champions League & Europa League winner


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Tyler Durden said:


> Chelsea's Fernando Torres is the reigning World Cup, European Championship, Champions League & Europa League winner


Alongside Mata?


----------



## Murph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

The two most impressive teams in European competition this season in the Final, much deserved. Really hope Dortmund win.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Skybs said:


> *My sig. I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a sissy, but I did shed a tear or two. :$
> 
> But that's the beauty of football. *


*Hey man, it's ok that's the football as we know, good luck for your team next year (Y)*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Cliffy Byro said:


> He's dead.


Hutz

Well that will teach me to read the whole post next time


----------



## TAR

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

David Beckham, officially retired from Football.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Tyler Durden said:


> Chelsea's Fernando Torres is the reigning World Cup, European Championship, Champions League & Europa League winner


What about Mata?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hope Dortmund win. Bayern will probably choke again. :side:


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

BVB for the win.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Lewandowski to score 3 goals and go to Bayern after that.

:robben2


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

While this may sound arrogant, I don't think Dortmund stand ANY chance against Bayern in the Final.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

^ (Y)

Although I wouldn't say that.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

it doesn't sound arrogant, just fucking stupid.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hummels a doubt enguin


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I'm sure people said the same thing last year and look how that turned out.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

What an amazing Champions League final! It had everything; goals, red cards and more!





Congratulations to Auckland City... the $500,000 prize money will come in handy.

:terry


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

^ :lmao


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

How is England's coefficient in UEFA after Chelski's successful Europa run?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

82 points

still higher than germany, but under spain

It really helped chelsea though. now we're higher than united. 4th below Madrid, Bayern and Barca


----------



## Zen

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Man this time last year i wasso hyped and pumped, this year will be a lot less stressful, GLAD.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Razor King said:


> While this may sound arrogant, I don't think Dortmund stand ANY chance against Bayern in the Final.


You said exactly the same thing about them against Madrid.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> How is England's coefficient in UEFA after Chelski's successful Europa run?


1. Spain 88
2. England 82
3. Germany 79

I don't know how much Germany's goes up after the CL final


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

How is Spain's higher? In the last 5 seasons, Spain (Barca) has won it twice and England has won it twice (United and Chelsea)--and an English team has been in the Final 4 out of the last 5 Finals.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Razor King said:


> How is Spain's higher? In the last 5 seasons, Spain (Barca) has won it twice and England has won it twice (United and Chelsea)--and an English team has been in the Final 4 out of the last 5 Finals.


Atletico won the Europa league twice, plus they also beat another Spanish team (Bilbao) in the final. Plus Real have got to a lot of semis as have Barca in the years they haven't won it. La Liga deserves to be higher than the BPL.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Razor King said:


> How is Spain's higher? In the last 5 seasons, Spain (Barca) has won it twice and England has won it twice (United and Chelsea)--and an English team has been in the Final 4 out of the last 5 Finals.


Well last year they had 2 in the semis of the CL, had 3 in the semis of the EL and then 2 in the finals and obviously a winner. 2011 - 2 in the semis and then a winner in the CL. 1 in the EL semi. 2010 they had 1 CL semi finalist and a EL winner. 2009 they had a CL winner, can't remember EL stuff.

Point is, they've been doing well in both competitions, but only this season and 2010 have we did well in the Europa League.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I think ratings for this years CL final will be the lowest since 2004. I'm definitely one of those whose not going to watch it. I know German teams play great entertaining football, but there's something about them that makes them unexciting nonetheless. Maybe the fact that they are Germans. They always get it done in the most robotic but uninspiring fashion.

It's like watching the San Antonio Spurs for any Euros here who know anything about Basketball.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

well enjoy missing out on a fantastic final then


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Germans are the Indy vanilla midgets of Hawksea's football world.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Lol, this final I'm looking forward to more than most in the previous 5 seasons or so.

2012: Chelsea/Bayern - Was more anxious than anything due to Spurs having something on it.
2011: Barca/United - Not 'excited' per se, but intrigued. It was clear who was going to win IMO.
2010: Inter/Bayern - Was excited for this, enjoyable game too.
2009: Barca/United - See 2011, though it was less obvious who would win this time.
2008: Chelsea/United - All English final and didn't care who won, so yeah was excited.

This year will be reminiscent of the Inter/Bayern game I think, more open and even than the other finals mentioned above.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Hawksea said:


> I think ratings for this years CL final will be the lowest since 2004. I'm definitely one of those whose not going to watch it. I know German teams play great entertaining football, but there's something about them that makes them unexciting nonetheless. Maybe the fact that they are Germans. They always get it done in the most robotic but uninspiring fashion.


You're either the biggest troll or the biggest tool. I can't make my mind up as to which.

If you thought the way Bayern outplayed Barca and Dortmund did Real in the first legs you're clueless about football. Bayern robotic?:lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

In the past 5 seasons, the most I've been interested was when Barca played United in 2009 (speaking of CL Finals).


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...borussia-dortmund-champions-league?CMP=twt_gu

Interview with Klopp, it's a good read (Y) (apologies if it's already been posted)


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Razor King said:


> How is Spain's higher? In the last 5 seasons, Spain (Barca) has won it twice and England has won it twice (United and Chelsea)--and an English team has been in the Final 4 out of the last 5 Finals.


Because Spain has a better Europa League record. Their performance of having 5/8 semi finalists last season gained a lot of points


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

looks like UEFA/Wembley won't allow Dortmund to bring in their extensive coreo...Bayern will do it but I don't think it will be an extensive as Dortmund planned it to be


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Razor King said:


> How is Spain's higher? In the last 5 seasons, Spain (Barca) has won it twice and England has won it twice (United and Chelsea)--and an English team has been in the Final 4 out of the last 5 Finals.


they take into account the CL and EL equally, and a Spanish side other than this season usually makes it to the semifinals/finals of the Europa League. This season wasn't that case because both Atletico Madrid and Athletic Bilbao didn't take the EL seriously and Levante are obviously not good enough to make a deep run.

One of the reasons why Italy is declining is because their clubs don't give a crap about the EL. Portugal is right behind them mostly because of EL results, as Porto and Benfica rarely make it past the quarters in the Champions League and when they fall into the Europa League they are right away one of the heavy favorites.

I predict Germany will surpass England in the next 1-2 years unless the EPL returns to their 2006-2009ish form where 2-3 clubs make the semis


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

strangely if bayern win on the weekend we only need one of arsenal, zenit, lyon, milan or schalke to lose their qualifier and we go into pot 2. dortmund win and we need 2 of them to lose. odd quirk after having such a horrid campaign, that we could move up in the seeding.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*Is that because there's some seeds that were previously higher that have dropped out of next season's competition? If City get a 2nd seeding then that's HUGE.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Just heard that Mario Gotze will miss the game on Saturday, going to make it harder for Dortmund now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Seabs said:


> *Is that because there's some seeds that were previously higher that have dropped out of next season's competition? If City get a 2nd seeding then that's HUGE.*


that and it may have something to do with whatever our numbers are at the beginning of the coefficient being measured being removed, so the coefficient ends up being higher, since im pretty sure the coefficient would be zero if that was the case.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Kiz said:


> strangely if bayern win on the weekend we only need one of arsenal, zenit, lyon, milan or schalke to lose their qualifier and we go into pot 2. dortmund win and we need 2 of them to lose. odd quirk after having such a horrid campaign, that we could move up in the seeding.


Arsenal not getting into CL proper would be disastrous for England as Germany is catching with us, especially after one German club confirmed to win the CL this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

no it would be disastrous for 4th place.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Kiz said:


> no it would be disastrous for 4th place.


And that 4th place is in the Premier League right now!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

if i was going to pick any of those teams to not get through their qualifier it would be schalke. they seem to be in a bit of a mess.

not sure how it works but 2 of the teams being paired off against each other would be win win.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I think we'd be getting Zenit and that sucks because you never want to go to Russia on weekdays.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

hey, all you bastards owe us thanks

we saved England's ass in the europa league getting us the vital coeffcient points

also i dont understand how arsenal dropping out of the CL is so bad for England


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Well they always get past the Group Stages, so it gives England more coefficient points. But there are two things to be noted:

1 - Arsenal would then drop into Europa and should do well in that
2 - England aren't losing that 4th spot entry for a while. Nearly 20 points ahead of Italy


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

yeah but spurs went on a rampage when they finally broke into the CL

i mean assuming Arsenal drop out, maybe the team would do better than them. I can certainly imagine AVB spurs doing better in europe than Arsenal had they gotten top 4 instead


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I'm thinking Razor King was talking about we need Arsenal to get through the qualifiers.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

apparently it's going to be announced that from 2015-16 the europa league winner automatically qualifies for the cl


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I wonder how that is going to work. A nation is going to lose out on an automatic qualification. It's the right thing to do though.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> hey, all you bastards owe us thanks
> 
> we saved England's ass in the europa league getting us the vital coeffcient points
> 
> also i dont understand how arsenal dropping out of the CL is so bad for England





Joel said:


> I'm thinking Razor King was talking about we need Arsenal to get through the qualifiers.


This




JOAL.com said:


> yeah but spurs went on a rampage when they finally broke into the CL
> 
> i mean assuming Arsenal drop out, maybe the team would do better than them. I can certainly imagine AVB spurs doing better in europe than Arsenal had they gotten top 4 instead


Monaco got into the CL Final in 2004. I assume you are getting the point.

We've reached the KO stages for 16 seasons running. No other team apart from Madrid has done that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Kiz said:


> apparently it's going to be announced that from 2015-16 the europa league winner automatically qualifies for the cl


its about damn time. now we can finally see some actual desire to win this 

bet liverpool regret giving away their europa spot now 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

how will that affect them in 2015-16


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Kiz said:


> apparently it's going to be announced that from 2015-16 the europa league winner automatically qualifies for the cl


Why not sooner? Obviously they have to realign some CL qualifier spots in certain leagues but it can't take three seasons to do that surely? Either way, good news if true. Should have been implemented years ago though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

finally.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Had a dream Dortmund won tomorrow's game last night.

Be aware, I also had a dream that Chelsea won the CL last year when we were in the semi finals :brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Why not sooner? Obviously they have to realign some CL qualifier spots in certain leagues but it can't take three seasons to do that surely? Either way, good news if true. *Should have been implemented years ago though.*


There was a time when the Uefa Cup winner did qualify for the CL, wasn't too many years ago as I recall.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Domestic Cup winners should get qualification too. It's a Champion's league afterall.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Dortmund to win. 

Bayern gonna Bayern. Chokers gonna choke. 

Glad that the WORTLESS COCKSUCKING CUNT Gotze gets to miss out on this final. SCUMBAGS like him don't deserve to play in such a match.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I feel it's either gonna be Dortmund winning in penalties or Bayern winning 3-0


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



EGame said:


> Dortmund to win.
> 
> Bayern gonna Bayern. Chokers gonna choke.
> 
> Glad that the WORTLESS COCKSUCKING CUNT Gotze gets to miss out on this final. SCUMBAGS like him don't deserve to play in such a match.


He's probably happy that he's missing out...

I don't know, but I don't blame him. He's only 20 and footballers aren't the most intelligent people in the world, so he doesn't even realize what he's doing. It's not like he's doing anything bad, but just something disrespectful towards Dortmund and their supporters.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

No way would he be happy to miss this game. This is the Champions League final.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

There's absolutely no way Gotze would be pleased to miss the game. In fact despite being out I'm sure he'll still be wanting Dortmund to win. There would be no better way of leaving a club than as a European Champion.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Lewandowski to sink Bayern. 

i r excited


----------



## haribo

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Just got an e-mail from Paddy Power about THE BIG LEWANDOWSKI.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Dortmund-Hibs Double this weekend


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Heynckes and Klopp... I really don't want either coach to lose 

But I do prefer Dortmund than Bayern, so gotta hope they win. Although, the Dortmund fake fans would be fucking terrible if they won. This is a hard decision to make...

I'm watching the post press conference of Heynckes' last Bundesliga game. Him crying nearly just made me cry. But still... I wanna be like Jurgen Klopp... Fuck, I don't know who to choose.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Bayern win easy.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Gotze being out is karma for being a traitor.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Will be a very frustrating day tomorrow. Been hyped up for this match, for a few weeks. Get a job in the past week, two offdays, followed by working Saturday & Sunday. Excellent.

Won't be easy for Dortmund though, believe they have several doubts with Subotic & Hummels, and Pizsczek having surgery after the game. Since I can't watch it anyway, may the best team win.


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hopefully Bayern put a few past them because 

1. Fuck Dortmund and Sahin 

2. So I can say something like "Bayern are really Munchen up all their chances, eh guys? :heskeymania " 

and I can feel smug about myself :brodgers


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

What special offers have the betting sites got on the final? I know bet365 are offering a free in-play bet if you place a pre-match bet on the game which is tempting


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Free trip to a mental asylum if you back Robben to score any time.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

PP: If Robert Lewandowski scores the last goal in this match, we will refund all losing First Goalscorer, Last Goalscorer, Correct Score & Scorecast singles on the match.

I recall seeing a Mueller anytime and Bayern for 5/1 but cannot remember if it was Bet365 or PP.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*






It's :robben2 turn this year. His performance against Barca at the Allianz Arena was probably his best in Bayern so far. I don't care about Bayern, if they finally win it or lose it again (in general if they lose a third CL final in 4 years it would just be comedy now) just want to see Robben lifting that trophy. 

Bayern are currently the best in the world, Robben, Ribery, Lahm, Schweinsteiger etc who were there in 2010 and 2012 are more experienced now. Heynckes built the structure of the team to perfection and they're working like a machine in every aspect of their game, 2-0 Bayern, Robben and Muller.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

no fucking way we keep a clean sheet. 1-1 imo.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

hmmm.... with Gotze out, who will sub for him?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Gotze to come on at the end in a bayern kit if they win :terry


----------



## Zen

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

2-2 Dortmund win penalties


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I heard that Dortmund fans planned some choreography with a huge "yellow wall" on their side of the stadium but Wembley and UEFA officials told them to cancel it because it wasn't fitting to the structure of the stadium and can be dangerous to the fans. Probably some huge flag, could have been something special but they will probably still do something big, going to be great atmosphere.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Almost time for Dortmund to whoop that ass (Y)


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Can't see anything but a Bayern win.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

they said the same last year


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> they said the same last year


And Chelsea got one of the most fortuitous wins in history. I think Chelsea's style was better for playing Bayern though, they were more than happy to sit back and soak up the pressure, give Bayern's attacking players no room to work in. Dortmund won't do that.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Arnold Tricky said:


> And Chelsea got one of the most fortuitous wins in history. I think Chelsea's style was better for playing Bayern though, they were more than happy to sit back and soak up the pressure, *give Bayern's attacking players no room to work in*. Dortmund won't do that.


Pretty sure Chelsea got ripped apart, Mario Gomez and co just kept missing the chances and Cech was beast mode that game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Last few hours of CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE WE KNOW WHAT WE ARE :terry1

It has been fun. I hope we can sing that again in a few years.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

CHAMPIONS OF EUROPA


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

CHAMPIONS OF MORALS

CHAMPIONS OF POSSESSION

CHAMPIONS OF TOP 4


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> CHAMPIONS OF MORALS
> 
> CHAMPIONS OF POSSESSION
> 
> CHAMPIONS OF TOP 4


:wenger


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

CHAMPIONS OF CORNER KICKS!

CHAMPIONS OF OPPONENTS MISSING PENALTIES!

CHAMPIONS OF RACISM!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> CHAMPIONS OF MORALS
> 
> CHAMPIONS OF POSSESSION
> 
> CHAMPIONS OF TOP 4





Sleeper said:


> CHAMPIONS OF CORNER KICKS!
> 
> CHAMPIONS OF OPPONENTS MISSING PENALTIES!
> 
> CHAMPIONS OF RACISM!


All these are still more prestigious then being Champions of the Scottish Premier League


----------



## ABK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Don't want either team to lose but I'm leaning towards a Bayern win simply because of what they'd gone through in the past few years.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Sleeper said:


> CHAMPIONS OF CORNER KICKS!
> 
> CHAMPIONS OF OPPONENTS MISSING PENALTIES!
> 
> CHAMPIONS OF RACISM!


CHAMPION OF JEALOUSY! :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

JUST CHAMPIONS OF ENGLAND :fergie


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Joel said:


> CHAMPION OF JEALOUSY! :brodgers


It's amusing how you Chelsea fans think you're the envy of the footballing world, when really the opposite is true. We're all glad we're not you.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Really looking forward to the game tonight, I think Bayern might just be too strong for Dortmund.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Sleeper said:


> It's amusing how you Chelsea fans think you're the envy of the footballing world, when really the opposite is true. We're all glad we're not you.


:hayden3


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Sleeper said:


> It's amusing how you Chelsea fans think you're the envy of the footballing world, when really the opposite is true. We're all glad we're not you.


I'm glad you're not like us either. It'd mean it would be harder for us to win trophies and be the undisputed best club in London :brodgers


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hoping for an awesome game to end the season.Wouldn't mind either team winning but its always cool to root for an underdog.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

So hyped for this. Got the projector in the back yard to watch it on. Going to be so hype.

Put my money on Lew' first goalscorer and Dortmund win. Come on!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Seabs said:


> :hayden3


What, do you wish you were a Chelsea fan?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

A 3-2 Dortmund win and im £82 richer. I've been saying Dortmund to win the trophy from the start. If they actually do it i'll kick myself for not putting money on it at the start.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Edit: Nothing to see here


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Edit: Nothing to see here either


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Judging by the Dortmund team it looks as if Klopp has shifted from 4231 to 433 as he did against Bayern earlier this season. Reus will stay left and that allows an extra midfield to sit deeper and deal with Bayern's midfield. Kroos played that day though and with Muller there it's a lot different since he loves to shift to the flanks and help with overloads. Bender might not want to track him that far in fear of getting dragged out of position, or he might man mark him. Will be interesting. If Lahm pushes Reus back then Dortmund could be in for a long night, though if Reus exploits the space Lahm leaves in behind then Dortmund can be very dangerous on the counter. Should be a good game, Lewandowski has to play well since he now has to contribute to the build up for Dortmund more with no central playmaker. This is of course assuming Klopp has shifted to 433.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Surprised Grosser is in there over Kehl/Sahin.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Borussia Dortmund (4-2-3-1): Weidenfeller; Piszczek, Subotic, Hummels, Schmelzer; Gundogan, Bender; Blaszczykowski, Reus, Grosskreutz; Lewandowski

Bayern Munich (4-2-3-1): Neuer; Lahm, Boateng, Dante, Alaba; Martinez, Schweinsteiger; Robben, Müller, Ribery; Mandzukic.

Lmao Grosskreutz starting.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Edit: Nothing to see here either


*just done 6g?*


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Now hoping Bayern wins 15-0 so just that I could laugh at people who loves underdogs.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Grosskreutz provides a ton of energy, not surprised to see him starting.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Joel said:


> Last few hours of CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE WE KNOW WHAT WE ARE :terry1
> 
> It has been fun. I hope we can sing that again in a few years.


It was a great run, I wouldn't be optimistic about our CL future because IMO we lost the strong character that defined the Chelsea squad of a few years ago but we're getting Jose for next season, which means we're already in the quarter-finals, if everything goes well, who knows...:terry 

Just a few hours until :robben2 is finally Champion of Europe. I will be happy for him.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Grosskreutz is the new Ryan Bertrand.

Bayern to win inside 90 minutes though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Grosskreutz provides a ton of energy, not surprised to see him starting.


He sucks though. :stuff


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



EGame said:


> He sucks though. :stuff


Yup, not denying that. :lol


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Can't wait to see BIG FINAL ROBBEN miss his traditional BIG FINAL SITTER.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Sleeper said:


> What, do you wish you were a Chelsea fan?


Who even wishes they are a fan of another club? I bet you wish you were a Barca fan. You probably cry each night and ask yourself why you chose Arsenal.

What a glory hunter you are, Sleeper. It all makes sense now. Jumped on the bandwagon when Arsenal went unbeaten. And now you're desperate to be a Barca fan. You're a bad fan.

Well, just over 45mins to go now. Please don't let us down, Bundesliga.


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Bayern 3-0.

Muller x2, Mandzukic


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Not interested in this. Watching Titanic instead :mangane


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Green Light said:


> Not interested in this. Watching Titanic instead :mangane


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

This should be a good game, would be astonished if it sucked (like last years). 

These two teams have easily been the most entertaining to watch in this competition this year.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Green Light said:


> Not interested in this. Watching Titanic instead :mangane


why not just watch Bayern vs Dortmund

you get to watch another behemoth (bayern( hit something, crash and sink as everyone on board tries to jump ship 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

^^^Fuck you for stealing my post.



Green Light said:


> Not interested in this. Watching Titanic instead :mangane


You could essentially watch the same story by watching Bayern collapse today.


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Titanic has boobies in it doe :brodgers

Bayern 3-1


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Hopefully this will take my mind off Tomorrow's REAL CUP FINAL!


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Got a real feeling :reus2 and co. will do it tonight. Gone for.

Lewandowski first scorer, Dortmund to win 3-1 @ 115/1.

Dortmund to win on penalties @ 11/1

Bayern to win 3-0 @ 12/1


----------



## seabs

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*No tits in Titanic are as big as the tit that Robben will prove to be tonight.*


----------



## CGS

Titantic is on? 

Hmm Football or tits .....


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

i think we know what alex will choose :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Bayern 3-2 Dortmund. It'll be a classic. Robben, Muller and Alaba for Bayern. Lewandowski x2 for Dortmund.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I WANNA BE LIKE JURGEN KLOPP


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



BANKSY said:


> I WANNA BE LIKE JURGEN KLOPP


That song is quailty :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Klopp is batshit crazy.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

KLOPPO THE ROCK STAR!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Stuck a tenner on a Lewa first goal to return £70, reckon Munich will snatch a 3-2 win tonight but not too bothered who wins tonight, will be happy for either whoever so hoping for a great match.


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

The fuck is this pre match nonsense? 

Get some sexy dancers out there. They're competing with Kate Winslet's tits for the ratings here ffs.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



JOAL.com said:


> i think we know what alex will choose :brodgers


He'll watch it for Leo.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*








*Darren Hollett:* "Defence will be the deciding factor. Bayern have better attacking options, but Dortmund have the superior defence. Intriguing."










3 and easy for Bayern. #RTIME 

Hopefully they'll be munchen up their chances./Cookie Mastered. :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



DwayneAustin said:


> Hopefully Bayern put a few past them because
> 
> 2. So I can say something like "Bayern are really Munchen up all their chances, eh guys? :heskeymania "
> 
> and I can feel smug about myself :brodgers





IncapableNinja said:


> Hopefully they'll be munchen up their chances./Cookie Mastered. :brodgers


:steebiej


----------



## brocksmash

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*FUCK OFF BAYERN! FORZA BORUSSIA DORTMUND! FORZA MARCO REUS! FORZA LEWA! FUCK GOTZE!*


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

*GONNA BE SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

NeyNey :ambrose

Are you a Bayern fan or a Dortmund fan?


----------



## JLawls91

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I want Dortmund to win mainly because Bayern have the financial power over them. Underdogs all the way


----------



## brocksmash

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Dortmund is all over Bayern.

Gotze is a Justin Bieber wannabe.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I'm Bayern fan since I don't know, '94?
But my hype decreased since Kahn left. enaldo

The most important thing is an epic game. 
I can't say which side I prefer today.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Fuck Sake


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Dortmund have started well.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Getting juicy now . Dortmund just too sweaty in this first part of the game.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Come on DOrtmund


----------



## brocksmash

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

where's the motivation Lewa? Where the fuck is that motivation from the Real game? I have a feeling that Lewa sold us cause he's going to Bayern next season. Fuck him if is true.

Look at Reus or Gundogan... you can say about them that they're motivated.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Dat Passion. Dortmund fans are awesome.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Very good match - I want Hibs to start like Dortmund, high tempo, up and at them and fancy yourself to take them.

Year of the underdogs!!


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

The ref fucking players up :lol


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Sven Bender should have been the lead guitarist in an 80's Euro pop band.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Bayern having a good few chances


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Surely this can't stay 0-0 for much longer, excellent game so far


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Second year in a row a team from our group has reached the final.


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:robben2

Keepers are GOATING so far


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Klopp is just fantastic. 
Can't wait for the first goal, stadium will fucking collapse. :mark:


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Anyone else see it or am I clutching at straws?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:robben2


----------



## ABK

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:robben2


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Robben could have an open goal and be clear by himself in the Dortmund half and I would still only give him about a 60% chance of scoring.

Great game so far.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Wonder how may goalscoring opportunities Robben has squandered in his career through fear of using his right foot.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

If only Weidenfeller was slightly less handsome, Robben would have had his moment right there. 'dat square jaw.

Fantastic half, the first breather didn't come until the 40th minute and even then it lasted all of 10 seconds.



DwayneAustin said:


> :steebiej


:heskeymania


----------



## brocksmash

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Anyone else see it or am I clutching at straws?


Pants > Mandzukic.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Im at the pub but i needed o log in to say this. Looooooooooooooooolllll robben,


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Really enjoyable game so far, both keepers on fire. Robben looking likely for Bayern while Reus and Lewandowski linking up well. Reus looks like he's basically got a free role, with Kuba tracking back on the right and Grosskreutz protecting the left. Both doing a good job since Bayern's full backs have barely got forward all game. I think it might be decided on a wonder goal.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Klopp is the fucking man. How can you not grant that dude the damn cup. He's more charisma than The Rock and Jericho combined.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Lahm just telling Robben where the goal is.


----------



## God™

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

The fuck is wrong with ITV? not the first they've cut to a commercial during a match, luckily they got away with it unlike the other two times


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

BOoooooooooooooo


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Mandzukic!!!!!

:robben2


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Eventually.. Goal!


----------



## CJ

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:klopp


----------



## Cliffy

Fuck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Lack of urgency from Hummels after Robben got to the ball, he could of easily got back into a decent position to block the path between Arjen and Mandzukic


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Missed the goal :downing

But still :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:robben2 :robben2 :robben2

big game assister.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Keeper should've done better there imo, can't be letting him get a cross in from that position


PENALTY


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Penepalty!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Penalty


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

GET HIM OFF!


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Penalty!!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Stonewall Penalty, Clumsy from Dante

GOAL!!


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

PELANTY

KUNG FU KICK


----------



## Allur

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

That play was... odd to say the least :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:mark:

1-1


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Gundogan, cracking pen.


----------



## CJ

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*










Hell yeah!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Brilliant penalty.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

GOATogan :mark:


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Subotic :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Subotic holyfuck.


----------



## CJ

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Holy fuck that was close.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Robben not BRAVE :darkheskey


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

SUBOTIC

Fucking great defending :robben2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Holy fuck what a clearance, amazing


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Subotic is a fucking beast wow.


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

ROBBEN WITH THE LACK OF BRAVERY

SUBOTIC THE GOAT


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Excellent from Subo

Klopp :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

siiiiiiick


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

I thought that counted.. Holy shit..


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Lewa :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:wilkons


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

MORE GERMAN FINALS PLZ


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Ribery is getting raped lol


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Lewa you cheeky little shit. :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Oh lewa no need for that


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

THE DARK LEWA RISES :disdrogba


----------



## JLawls91

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Could Gary Neville please say Boateng. Why is he saying Boatang??


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Elton John spotted in the crowd :vince


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Kloppo sign him up.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Germans, So efficient they don't even bother with substitutes


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:robben2 :mark: :mark:

THE GOAT


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:robben2 :robben2 :robben2

No penalties then :kobe2


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Mad? :robben


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Well done Bayern.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2


----------



## CJ

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

arrrgh...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

BIG GAME ROBBEN WITH THAT GOAT WIN


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

BIG GAME :robben


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Redemption :robben2


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:robben2

Robben's redemption story > Cena's redemption story


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



DwayneAustin said:


> Redemption :robben2


:cena2


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Guardiola has a lot of work to do now ep


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

The sheer delight of a German team conceding in the last minute has just been eclipsed by a German team scoring in the last minute


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Where's Henry Hill when you need him :robben2


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*



Fargerov said:


> Guardiola has a lot of work to do now ep


Can he even speak German? His upcoming stint is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## CJ

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:klopp :klopp :klopp


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

[05-26, 05:53] Kiz this is all set up for a robben winner

YOU FUCKING WHAT M8

:robben2 :robben2 :robben2

05-26, 03:14	Kiz bayern 2-1 imo

:robben2 :robben2 :robben2


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

And what was Michael Cera doing in the Bayern end?


----------



## DA

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

:mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Heart breaking


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

KIZ THE RIGHT ONE


----------



## Cliffy

Yep Lews off to bayern.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

Only dreams now Dortmund :terry1


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

BAYERN ARE POOPY :cena2


----------



## Medo

*Re: Wembley - Bayern vs Dortmund - Will they find a way for both of them to choke?*

*Happy for Robben*


----------



## BANKSY

RELIANT ROBBEN


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Big game Robben.


----------



## Medo

*Congrats for Bayern, good luck to Dortmound next time.*


----------



## SonoShion

Fuck this shit.


----------



## IncapableNinja

:robben :robben :robben :robben :robben :robben

ARJEN CLUTCHEN. Incredibly enjoyable game for the neutral. The better team wins on the night. Conglaturations all round.


----------



## Joel

Very happy for Heynckes. A man with so much class.

:robben2


----------



## NeyNey

Tears of joy, tears of disappointment... 
Emotions are so beautiful.


----------



## STALKER

Pretty good game, well done Munich.


----------



## Gandhi

This was fucking awesome! Robben just fucking stole this match. :robben2


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Probably a Mourinho vs Pep SuperCup.


----------



## Fargerov

DORTMUND really should have taken notes from CHELSEA about how to play football :terry


----------



## Duberry

Oh well, time to change my avatar :terry


----------



## Henry Hill

What a goal from Robben.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Shame for Dortmund but Bayern deserved it. Cracking game of football as well.


----------



## Henry Hill

Amazing final. How football should be played.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Too bad for Dortmund.

Happy for Lahm, Bastian, and Muller


----------



## Ruckus

I am GUTTED for Dortmund, but it was a great game. Two great teams, both would make worthy winners.


----------



## EGame

A stunning final. I have no doubt Dortmund will bounce back in the next few years.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Really enjoyed the game, both teams played well, but I think Bayern just deserved it in the end.


----------



## wabak

boredom now the match is finished... =


----------



## BANKSY

Yeah a truly wonderful advert for German football.Great game combined with a great atmosphere.


----------



## Henry Hill

Guardiola would be mental to get rid of Robben but if he wants to then it will be detrimental to their defence of this campaign. Only Action Man would be a worthy replacement.


----------



## CGS

Shame if guys like Lewa and Hummels do decide to leave this year. Eve guys like Gudogen will be courted by a few teams.


----------



## Green Light




----------



## JasonLives

Who´s bright idea was it to start moving the celebration to the stands?

You dont get the same awesome picture when they rise the trophy and all the confetti raining over them.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

JasonLives said:


> Who´s bright idea was it to start moving the celebration to the stands?
> 
> You dont get the same awesome picture when they rise the trophy and all the confetti raining over them.


I'd like it if the idea of lifting it in the stands was done with the fans, but it's done in the bloody prawn sandwich department.


----------



## Joel

JasonLives said:


> Who´s bright idea was it to start moving the celebration to the stands?
> 
> You dont get the same awesome picture when they rise the trophy and all the confetti raining over them.


That's the traditional way.


----------



## Choke2Death

Congrats to Bayern for the victory!

:robben deserved it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Superb final, both teams should be proud. Didn't mind who won but happy for Bayern and Robben since they've missed out in the last few years and should have won last year. Probably the best final since the 'miracle in Istanbul'. Pep has a hell of a challenge next season.


----------



## brocksmash

*Gundogan and Weidenfeller were the best players of Dortmund. Lewa can suck it! Fuck off to Bayern you piece of shit. You didn't have any motivation, any passion, desire, hunger like in the match with Real. It's the end of an era for Dortmund. They'll not reach this kind of success in the next 5+ years. Gotze off to Bayern, Lewa too, Hummels probably to Barcelona, Gundogan to Man United or Barca, Nuri Sahin back to Real, Reus to City but he'll probably remain.

Hats off to Jupp Heynckes and Jurgen Klopp.

Danke Jungs! *


----------



## CGS

JasonLives said:


> Who´s bright idea was it to start moving the celebration to the stands?
> 
> You dont get the same awesome picture when they rise the trophy and all the confetti raining over them.


Yeah like Joel said that's how it used to be done before they changed it for a little while. Seems like they decided to go back to it

@brocksmash I take it you didn't see Lewas disallowed goal :jordan


----------



## Henry Hill

Heynckes quietly a brilliant player and coach. Awesome what he has done this season, didn't deserve to be let go.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Yeah like Joel said that's how it used to be done before they changed it for a little while. Seems like they decided to go back to it


That's only a Wembley tradition though. The only reason they stopped doing it was because Wembley was being re-built for ages and thus there was no similar stand in other stadiums. Ever since the new Wembley has been open every celebration has been in the stands. They used to do it in the old Wembley too.


----------



## God™

How overrated is Hummels? He was being carried by Subotic tonight and against Madrid.


----------



## seabs

*:fergie sitting with UEFA

Be a delight to have Robben and Lewa at Utd next season. Gill infiltrating UEFA from the inside now. It begins....

FA/Europa/Champions League Finals all decided by last minute winners.*


----------



## Hawksea

So who won?


----------



## Goku

*WE CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE NOW*


----------



## Joel

So Bayern already play fantastic football. Youth set up is one of the best around. Most likely they will win the cup next week, which means they have won everything this season... Is there anyway at all that Pep can actually make them better? It's going to be very tough for him, as next season they'll be people pointing back to this season.


----------



## Daiko

Hawksea said:


> So who won?


The Germans.


----------



## ABK

Congratulations to Bayern and their fans out there. Totally deserved it. So happy for them especially Jupp Heynckes, Arjen Robben, Bastian Schweinsteiger, Thomas Mueller and Philip Lahm. 

Guardiola has a huge challenge next season. Will be interesting.


----------



## brocksmash

The best Pep Guardiola quote would be suited now for the Dortmund players

*"Gentlemen, if you lose today you will continue to be the best in the world – but if you win today you will be eternal."*


----------



## Joel

AlienBountyHunter said:


> That's only a Wembley tradition though. The only reason they stopped doing it was because Wembley was being re-built for ages and thus there was no similar stand in other stadiums. Ever since the new Wembley has been open every celebration has been in the stands. They used to do it in the old Wembley too.


Nah though. When Milan won it in Athens, they said that they are receiving the trophy in the stands as they used to do before.


----------



## Henry Hill

Joel said:


> So Bayern already play fantastic football. Youth set up is one of the best around. Most likely they will win the cup next week, which means they have won everything this season... Is there anyway at all that Pep can actually make them better? It's going to be very tough for him, as next season they'll be people pointing back to this season.


I don't think you can make this team better, as good as Barca have played in recent years there were always a few areas where you felt that they could be exploited if you rode your luck. I don't see it with this Bayern side because they are so well balanced and I'm worried Pep might try and get them all to play the same style of football which won't be as fun to watch and is not likely to be as successful.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Glad we binned Boateng. Dunno who the fuck he thinks he is but this is disgraceful behaviour.


----------



## brocksmash

I am mostly unhappy about Dortmund losing because they're not the juggernaut that Bayern is. They don't have the money that Bayern has. And because these kids deserved to be champions.


----------



## Henry Hill

I wonder if Gomez will stay. Not many lethal goalscorers like sittingon the bench even if he could win big doing so.


----------



## Goku




----------



## Green Light

Gonna go watch the last bit of Titanic now, from one tragic ending to another :terry1


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Duberry

ConnorMCFC said:


> Glad we binned Boateng. Dunno who the fuck he thinks he is but this is disgraceful behaviour.


To be fair though, this was Subo's reaction to Big game Robben missing a late penalty which basically handed Dortmund the title a few years ago...


----------



## Green Light

JURGEN

JURGEN THERE'S A BOAT

COME BACK! COME BACK

I'LL NEVER LET GO JURGEN


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Goku

TREBLE INCOMING

soon.jpg


----------



## Medo

*Kinda sad to see such a hard work team like Dotomund losing the final in the last minute like that, they deserved much better than this but then they were the one who eliminated Madrid so .......lol!


Bayern is the champion, well and deserved.*


----------



## EGame

The last 6 Champions League finals have been won by Barcelona or the team that beat them in the semifinals

You mad *******? 

Soon.jpg


----------



## EGame

Hummels with dat dere Pique mentality. 

I don't want him at Barca anymore after what I've seen of him this season. 

Flop of the match.


----------



## EGame

I'm also glad about the way that this turned out. 

Pep will no way do better at Bayern and will return to Barca because it's a sinking ship. 

SOON.JPG 










Edit: But who was triple post?


----------



## Hawksea

Rumours swirling around that the 2 bids Santos accepted for Neymar were from Germany.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

KINGS OF EUROPE 2013


----------



## Rock316AE

BIG GAME PLAYER, KING OF THE WING, CHAMPION OF EUROPE - ******R-O-B-B-E-N******

I couldn't write a better story than this. Great final and the story behind it was incredible, Robben missing 3 chances in the first half, then comes back to win the game for Bayern. It's like he left THAT Robben in the first half and came back as the WINNER that he is in the second. So happy for the guy, his reaction after the goal was one of my favorite moments of all time, the relief, the insane adrenaline. Awesome. Congrats to Bayern, they need one more game to complete one of the greatest seasons for any team in history. 

Guardiola is in the worst position any manager can be, basically coming to the best team in the world after a perfect season with unrealistic expectations. Besides, he's probably going to force his style of play on them and ruin the amazing job Heynckes did in the structure of this team. He's already talking about selling Robben because he's not fitting his style, ridiculous. But if that happens, please Jose bring him back home. 

:robben2 
*
CHAMPION.*


----------



## Cliffy

Really ?, I thought his goal/full time celebrations were embarrasssingly egotistical.

And what's Jose's relationship with Arjen like? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus

Damn. Wanted Dortmund to win badly. Nice to see Bayern finally pick up the title. They deserve it after so many years.

:robben2

Congrats Bayern-Munich


----------



## Rock316AE

Cliffy Byro said:


> Really ?, I thought his goal/full time celebrations were embarrasssingly egotistical.
> 
> And what's Jose's relationship with Arjen like?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How? The guy just scored the winner in the last minute of a CL final, especially in his case after years of frustration, I thought it was a natural reaction, genuine and passionate. It's the biggest moment of his career and it was an amazing story to see him, after everything that happened in the last 3 years scoring that goal, it was like a perfect script. 

As for Jose, they're on good terms, that's what Robben said about him last year:


> Mourinho has helped turn me into a much better player. He contributed to my mental toughness and professional attitude. The player I am today is thanks to Mourinho. Robben admits that he was thrilled when Mourinho went up to him after the semi-final in the Bernabeu. He added: I can’t say anything negative about him now. I worked with Mourinho for three years and it was a great time. We also shared many great moments. And let’s face it, he is a fantastic manager. I can only compliment him for what he has achieved again at Real Madrid.


----------



## EGame

Bayern definitely should sell Robben.

Today was the day he peaked. He won't be repeating this again.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

I wanna add, disgusting stuff from Boateng after the final whistle.


----------



## EGame

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I wanna add, disgusting stuff from Boateng after the final whistle.


??????


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

Kicking people when they're down is the lowest of the low.


----------



## StarJupes

This is what Subotic did to Robben last year when Robben missed a penalty. would presume it was in response to that. still not cool.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

Subotic is a well known piece of shit but it still doesn't justify Boateng's behaviour.


----------



## Zen

Damm it just had to be :robben


----------



## EGame

The only memorable moment from last years final was seeing Drogba hug all the players, especially Robben and acknowledge them. Class stuff. 

Robben could have passed on dat Drogba kindness.


----------



## Zen

Dortmund must keep Jurgen


----------



## Silent Alarm

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Kicking people when they're down is the lowest of the low.


What comes around is all around.


----------



## Kiz

fuck it. subotic had it coming for how he treated robben. you give it out you better be able to take it.


----------



## Zen




----------



## DX-HHH-XD

BIG GAME :robben2 !

Congrats to Bayern and especially Robben, even though I'm not a fan, I haven't seen that much emotion from winning since like Christian won the World title 2 years ago, finally winning a major cup final really meant the world to him especially after coming up short in the World Cup and Previous Champions Leagues. Honestly thought he was gonna WOAT it too today considering how many 1 on 1 chances he's blown in the game but scoring in the 89th minute is the absolute best time to score.

I hope Dortmund responds well after this defeat, they're in danger of ending up like Arsenal, what with all the players departing the club, as a matter of fact, a CL final loss marked the first year of the trophy drought.


----------



## Rush

Robben still missed a lot of opportunities despite his goal at the end :robben2


----------



## wkdsoul

Why just Boateng? There all shouting at Subotic in the pic?


----------



## Goku

THE GOATS


----------



## Zen

Bayern could get a treble here


----------



## Goku

I think we will.

CHAMPIONS OF EVERYTHING


----------



## Zen

We almost got a treble last year :side:


----------



## Bullseye

Congrats to Bayern, and it more a less means Pep vs Jose in the Super Cup :mark:


----------



## Zen

^^^:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Best matchup in football


----------



## Zen

Chelsea won UCL in munich
Bayern won UCL in london


----------



## MOX




----------



## Humph

Not enough Bosingwa.


----------



## Zen

SHSHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Razor King

Alright lads, that's the treble completed for us too.

1. Top-4 Champions
2. Profit Trophy
3. Champions League Winner's Beater Trophy

:wenger

Beat Bayern 0-2 at their soil. All we need to do is get a world class striker and the PL is ours.

Soon.jpg

:side:


----------



## Joel

Tyler Durden said:


> We almost got a treble last year :side:


We were like 100 points away from City & United. We weren't close to a treble at all.


----------



## Zen

Hence the :side: ,being sarcastic


----------



## Razor King

With GOATCao going to City Chelsea Monaco and Cavani looking towards City, who is Chelsea getting? It seems that lad Mario Gomez is coming to London. :terry

Or, it could be another 50 million deal with 'Pool for GOATRez. :torres


----------



## Joel

Rafa will take Torres to Napoli. Cavani will come to Chelsea. It's happening :brodgers


----------



## Henry Hill

Big game Robben and Goatscorer Gomez off to Juve where they will actually be appreciated by the board for their talents. 

Buffon 

Barzagli Bonnuci Chielini

Pogba 

Lichensteiner Vidal Pirlo Marchisiro 

Robben (switching wings)

Gomez​
A man can dream...


----------



## reDREDD

well if you play enough finals and get chance after chance after chance, one of them is bound to go in eventually

i mean its just basic probability. even a blind pig finds an acorn once in a while


----------



## Humph

People think Dante should of been sent off btw?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

^ I think he got Reus in the family jewels.


----------



## Goku

Balanced out by Lewa not being sent off.


----------



## danny_boy

AlexHumph said:


> People think Dante should of been sent off btw?


Edit: I'm talking about a completely different incident, ignore me


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

AlexHumph said:


> People think Dante should of been sent off btw?


I think it evened itself out since he shouldn't have been booked for his foul in the first half. The ref had a good game but that was a mistake, which came back to bite him a bit since Dante's foul for the pen should also have been a yellow.


----------



## ABK

Joel said:


> Rafa will take Torres to Napoli. Cavani will come to Chelsea. It's happening :brodgers


We can only hope :terry1

Since we're likely missing out on arguably two of the world's best out and out strikers in Cavani and Falcao, I'd love if we get Lewa as our top forward next season but that's far fetched. 

Any top class striker ready to make a move this window apart from those three?


----------



## DA

I can think of one :brodgers










He's all yours for 20m :brodgers


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

Abk™ said:


> Any top class striker ready to make a move this window apart from those three?


----------



## seabs

AlexHumph said:


> People think Dante should of been sent off btw?


*Compare it to Nani's red card.*


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Rafa will take Torres to Napoli. Cavani will come to Chelsea. It's happening :brodgers


No he's coming to the club rafa really loves :brodgers you guys can take Hamsik



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


>


:datass


----------



## Joel

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Balanced out by Lewa not being sent off.


Unbalanced by Ribery not being sent off :brodgers


----------



## Goku

Ref couldn't send Ribery off b/c he was at fault for not halting play earlier. Have no doubt that that's the only reason Ribery stayed.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Ref couldn't send Ribery off b/c he was at fault for not halting play earlier. Have no doubt that that's the only reason Ribery stayed.


What exactly did Ribery do? Didn't think I was able to catch that.


----------



## Goku

Swung an elbow in Lewa's face.


----------



## reDREDD

ribery spent more time in the game on the floor than he did making runs

that being said, the way he split the defence to set up robben was sublime


----------



## Nige™

You guys aware it's been beautiful weather outside today? Should've been out there fellas!

Anyway, just seen this.










:lmao


----------



## APEX

It was a very tidy goal from Robben. At a glance, when he scored, it looked scrappy and lucky. After watching the replays, you can see the class and skill, plus he clearly meant the finish. Fantastic bit of play. (and it won be 90)

Munich have done it all this season, they can only get better with Pep next seeason.


----------



## Ruckus

Fortitude said:


> It was a very tidy goal from Robben. At a glance, when he scored, it looked scrappy and lucky. After watching the replays, you can see the class and skill, plus he clearly meant the finish. Fantastic bit of play. (and it won be 90)
> 
> Munich have done it all this season, *they can only get better with Pep next season.*


I very much doubt that. I see very little room for improvement here, if any. They've broken records galore and done it in style. Pep has got a monumental task to improve on this. Anything less than a treble next season will be considered a regression.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Great final. Too bad Gotze was hurt. Would have loved to have seen his talent in there.


----------



## reDREDD

Nige™ said:


> You guys aware it's been beautiful weather outside today? Should've been out there fellas!
> 
> Anyway, just seen this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


dat girl on the right :datass


----------



## Kabraxal

Finally got to sit down and watch that final... that is football. Just, wow. I wanted Bayern to win after all the heartbreak but Dortmund played their hearts out and it was hard not to start cheering for them. The shots, the flow, the saves, and even some great defensive clearances... that was just a fun match.

That is really a clear warning shot to Europe... Germany might be on the rise to dominance for a while. Course, if it makes more and more teams play football like that I will gladly live through a decade of Germany.


----------



## APEX

Ruckus said:


> I very much doubt that. I see very little room for improvement here, if any. They've broken records galore and done it in style. Pep has got a monumental task to improve on this. Anything less than a treble next season will be considered a regression.


True, but with him there and the champions league win in hand, bigger names will want to join.


----------



## Cliffy

Dortmund/Schalke final next year plz


----------



## Liam Miller

It's hard to tell is Jupp having fun in that picture?


----------



## Green Light

Looks like he's pissed himself


----------



## ABK

DwayneAustin said:


> I can think of one :brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's all yours for 20m :brodgers


No thank you :brodgers



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


>


I'll take him in the blink of an eye for a decent fee if the three I first mentioned are unavailable. Huge improvement on what we have now.



Nige™;18819490 said:


> Anyway, just seen this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Schweni and Henyckes seem to be very close to each other. Could be seen last night after the game as well.



Kabraxal said:


> Finally got to sit down and watch that final... that is football. Just, wow. I wanted Bayern to win after all the heartbreak but Dortmund played their hearts out and it was hard not to start cheering for them. The shots, the flow, the saves, and even some great defensive clearances... that was just a fun match.
> 
> That is really a clear warning shot to Europe... Germany might be on the rise to dominance for a while. Course, if it makes more and more teams play football like that I will gladly live through a decade of Germany.


Bayern are already weakening Dortmund.


----------



## Kabraxal

Abk™ said:


> No thank you :brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take him in the blink of an eye for a decent fee if the three I first mentioned are unavailable. Huge improvement on what we have now.
> 
> 
> 
> Schweni and Henyckes seem to be very close to each other. Could be seen last night after the game as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Bayern are already weakening Dortmund.


Yet Dortmund was less about players and more about a system... an actual team based strategy. Which seems like most of Germany really. I can see them rebounding easily enough if they stick with the system. Wish more of football would do this instead of hang their hats on one or two players, especially since at least one of them is almost always overrated.


----------



## Goku

Dortmund have an enormous transfer fund as it is this season. If Lewa leaves, then that's even more money. I have no doubt that Klopp will replace them with quality.

Whether they can compete with us is another question. Because as it is, we still beat them in the league by 25 points. Klopp said that the project will take 2 more years to reach full strength.

Papastathopoulos (sp?) is an improvement on the leaving Santana. Hummels and Subotic are staying and Weidenfeller still got it. That's a strong back 3. I doubt the fullbacks will be going anywhere either.

Sahin and Gundogan are class acts and can control the team brilliantly. Bender is probably staying too.

What Dortmund need is a strong replacement for Lewa if he leaves and a few better attacking options other than Scheiber and Grosskreuts (who isn't as bad as people seem to think).

Do people actually think we bought Gotze and maybe Lewa because we want to weaken Dortmund as opposed to us wanting those players? Why? So that we can win the league by 30 points instead of 25?


----------



## ABK

Eh, I didn't mean that Bayern are intentionally trying to weaken BVB. I know Bayern wanted to sign them. They are free to do so anyway. 

Depends if Dortmund want to sell to their main rivals and the nature of contracts the players are under. I was only replying to his post about German league dominating in the next few years.

Klopp said that the project will take two more years to reach full strength? Interesting. 

Hummels staying is going to be a huge boost for them. They can't affort to lose him at this time. Two or three quality signings to replace Lewa (if he leaves) and Gotze will do.

How much did they get Reus for? :reus2


----------



## Goku

17 mil.


----------



## Fargerov

De Bruyne and/or Eriksen would be a great replacement for Gotze, not sure of any strikers that they could go for though. Possibly Benteke although he's unproven at a higher level.


----------



## sliplink




----------



## Joel

Hummels is good. At times he is very good. But no more than that.


----------



## Rush

Joel said:


> Hummels is good. At times he is very good. But no more than that.


:kobe Hummels is one of the better CBs going around atm.


----------



## Joel

Rush said:


> :kobe Hummels is one of the better CBs going around atm.


That is what he is made up to be. But anyone who actually has watched many games of him realises that there are a lot of mistakes in the guy.


----------



## Rush

There's a lot of mistakes in a lot of the backs nowadays. There are less top quality CBs now than there has ever been.


----------



## Desecrated

Don't think Hummels makes a few mistakes, at least 'a lot'. But he is missing when the big games come. He had a statistic where he went over 40 games without a yellow in the league. Extraordinary.


----------



## Joel

Subotic carried him throughout the whole final. In fact, the best things Hummels did were offensively. He had some great runs through the middle.

He makes too many mistakes to be called a world class centre back. Thankfully, he is only 24 and that is still very young for a centre back. There's a lot of time to improve and iron out those flaws and he can achieve that.


----------



## Rush

Who would you call a world class centre back?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

Rush said:


> Who would you call a world class centre back?


Thiago Silva is in a class of his own


----------



## Kiz

an injury free kompany is world class.


----------



## Joel

Thiago Silva and Kompnay are the for sures.

I'd say Dante is very close. In a few years Varane will be there without any question if his development continues the way it is going. Puyol and Vidic have probably dropped out of that status due to age and injuries respectfully. Chiellini and Barzagli are close if not there.

Those are the ones I can think of right now. I'd probably put Hummels on the next level down.


----------



## Humph




----------



## Goku

Joel said:


> That is what he is made up to be. But anyone who actually has watched many games of him realises that there are a lot of mistakes in the guy.


How many Dortmund matches have you watched this past season?


----------



## Vader

I think I've only seen about 10 games from them and he was responsible for at least 3 goals in those 10. He's brilliant but he's not on the same level as a Silva or a Kompany (yet).


----------



## Liam Miller

Whole of dortmunds defence looked vunerable on saturday, at times bayern cut through them way to easy

Still rate hummels and subotic though.


----------



## Irish Jet

Joel said:


> Subotic carried him throughout the whole final. In fact, the best things Hummels did were offensively. He had some great runs through the middle.
> 
> He makes too many mistakes to be called a world class centre back. Thankfully, he is only 24 and that is still very young for a centre back. There's a lot of time to improve and iron out those flaws and he can achieve that.


100% agreed.

I'd actually take Suobtic over him, he's much more consistent defender. Hummels has had a pretty poor season and was even worse in the Euros. When he's good, like he was in Madrid, he's like a man possessed, but those displays are not as common as some people make out. 

He's still be a class signing for someone like Barca, where his limitations defensively wouldn't be as exposed and he would fit perfectly with their style.


----------



## Joel

Hohenheim of Light said:


> How many Dortmund matches have you watched this past season?


Enough to form that opinion. Sorry I have criticized another German player, HoL. They are all awesome and are the bestest of the bestest. Hummels is the greatest centre back to play the game. Gomez make Gerd Muller look like piss.


----------



## reDREDD

hummels is pretty exceptional in the national team though

covered for boateng and badstuber endlessly


----------



## seabs

*To be fair I can't think of a CB right now who's consistently reliable not to make mistakes. I mean I don't watch enough PSG/Milan to really comment on Silva but I've seen him have some awful matches and he's considered the best probably.*


----------



## Joel

JOAL.com said:


> hummels is pretty exceptional in the national team though
> 
> covered for boateng and badstuber endlessly


I haven't seen anything of Germany since the Italy game, so I can't comment. I just remember that game and Cassano getting past Hummels easily.

He's a good player, but he is not world class like some would have you believe. But he can be in a few years time.


----------



## Goku

Joel said:


> Enough to form that opinion. Sorry I have criticized another German player, HoL. They are all awesome and are the bestest of the bestest. Hummels is the greatest centre back to play the game. Gomez make Gerd Muller look like piss.


But Gerd Muller is German too.


----------



## Joel

I realised that after I posed, but couldn't be bothered to edit.


----------



## Goku

I don't know what world class means but he's one of the best CBs in the Bundesliga.


----------



## just1988

*Robben has to be the most maddening player in the world right now. He's so talented but so often makes the wrong decision when bearing down on goal. The amount of times he could have squared it for an easy tap-in, the game could have/should have been about 3/4-1 to Bayern.

What makes it even more maddening, he could have passed it off to Muller as least twice and I had £1 on him to score, missed out on £8 (along with his shot being cleared off the line by Subotic) and to top it off I had £1 on Lewandowski too and not only did he shy away from a penalty but he had one ruled out as well.

Screw you Germany, screw you Champions League!*


----------



## Vader

just1988 said:


> Robben has to be the most maddening player in the world right now. He's so talented but so often makes the wrong decision when bearing down on goal. The amount of times he could have squared it for an easy tap-in, the game could have/should have been about 3/4-1 to Bayern.
> 
> *What makes it even more maddening, he could have passed it off to Muller as least twice and I had £1 on him to score, missed out on £8 *(along with his shot being cleared off the line by Subotic) and to top it off I had £1 on Lewandowski too and not only did he shy away from a penalty but he had one ruled out as well.
> 
> Screw you Germany, screw you Champions League!


Oh no, the horror!


----------



## reDREDD

fairly obvious that just1988 is an arsenal fan

concerned about 8 pounds

:wenger


----------



## nazzac

Hummels is quite a risky player. He looks to come out and tackle players, and is also risky on the ball. With his style of play, mistakes are bound to be made. But he'll also have games and moments where he's great like the 2nd leg against Madrid and save matches.

Whether he's world class or not is a matter of opinion. But i'd say he's one of the top 5 CB's in the world atm


----------



## Duberry

Fuck, it took me a while to find this thread. Just in after a mental night where my local side St Johnstone knocked Rosenborg and their squad worth £20+million out of the Europa league after two legs. Might not mean much to some but for a provincial club with very little transfer funds, it doesn't get much better than this.










:robben2


----------



## Quasi Juice

Hah, that's awesome. In other ridiculous Europa League news, a club from fuckin' Luxembourg called Dudelange eliminated Dutch side FC Utrecht. Beyond embarrassing. Totally supporting Dudelange now, dude.


----------



## Fargerov

And Hibernian lost 7-0 to Malmo. 

Where's that Hibs fan gone?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Is anyone watching the Women's Euro final? The Norwegian girls must have been watching England and Argentina for penalty advice.


----------



## Goku

6th Euro in a row.

!!!


----------



## sayne

SJFC said:


> Fuck, it took me a while to find this thread. Just in after a mental night where my local side St Johnstone knocked Rosenborg and their squad worth £20+million out of the Europa league after two legs. Might not mean much to some but for a provincial club with very little transfer funds, it doesn't get much better than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :robben2


Excellent result for St Johnstone. It would be huge if they reached the group stages.



Fargerov said:


> And Hibernian lost 7-0 to Malmo.
> 
> Where's that Hibs fan gone?


Lol, Hibs are the comedy gift that keeps on giving. 






The goalkeeper for the 5th and 6th goals is just fpalm


----------



## steamed hams

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Is anyone watching the Women's Euro final? The Norwegian girls must have been watching England and Argentina for penalty advice.


Watched the first 10 minutes, sorry to say but it was WOAT stuff. For a Euro final I was in disbelief at the quality (of football







) on show and me and the panel will be picking the game apart during tomorrow's edition of Loose Men.


----------

